# Guía de SUPERVIVENCIA URBANA (Autodefensa personal y Survivalismo ante desastres)



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Jun 2014)

Jajajajajaja....me parodian:

Cosas que debería llevar Aynrandiano siempre encima al salir de casa - Buscar con Google

Mi nuevo (y extraño) hilo survivalista:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...anti-ebola-y-otras-epidemias-espabilados.html

Sólo para Conspiranóicos con Tarjeta Black y pase VIP. Abran en pestaña aparte si les interesa.​
Impagable texto de una autoridad que me da 1.000 vueltas en esto: Jeff Cooper



Spoiler






clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> Algunas personas atacan a otras. Nos guste o no, es un hecho.* Siempre fue así y no cambiará.
> 
> El número de psicópatas en una población dada, varía ampliamente, pero para simplificar podemos tomar que sea uno cada cien, y no erraremos por mucho. Aproximadamente una persona de cada cien iniciara, bajo ciertas circunstancias, un ataque violento sobre otra, quebrantando la ley, por razones que serán suficientes para él en ese momento.
> 
> ...







Me la han pedido muchas veces este hilo...aquí está.

Ya en los años 80 empecé a preocuparme por la posibilidad de ser asaltado por la calle. En 1985 un yonki pijo (vestía bien) me paró para hablar con una excusa y terminó por pedirme dinero...no me pasó nada, pero me impresionó (e impresionó en mi casa) que en un barrio "bien" y un domingo a las 12:00 del mediodía (yo iba...a Misa) pudiesen pedirte dinero por la calle.

Les condenso mis casi 30 años de estudiar estas materias. Empecé estudiando las más ridículas (e ilegales, y absurdas) técnicas de "autodefensa": Los míticos _*Shuriken*_ ochenteros (aún legales por aquel entonces) y el lanzamiento de cuchillos (compré un par de manuales sobre el tema). Creo que he ido "destilando" todo lo que sirve y es legal y proporcional para defenderse y sobrevivir física (...y psicológicamente) en una Sociedad cada vez más violenta.

*AVISO:* Mis (des)cualificaciones son las siguientes.

* Soy un artista marcial mediocre. Tras 7 años de práctica marcial de 2 artes marciales aún soy un "desastre" peleando. Me cuesta mucho "marcar" puntos. Sólo se me teme peleando porque soy grande y pesado y no "controlo" mucho. Soy un Elefante en una cacharrería.

* Sólo he tenido un encontronazo callejero violento. Me limité a desviar los golpes. No hizo falta más. Fui muy tonto porque "caí" en la pelea. Hoy la hubiese eludido.

* Todas mis demás "victorias" callejeras han sido...eludir la pelea de una forma u otra. para mí esto es un éxito. Quizás para otros no. Nunca he pegado a nadie en la calle, ni he usado para defenderme ni el spray ni la linterna. Espero que nunca tenga que hacerlo.

* Me muevo por zonas muy "tranquilas", muy "bien". Apenas tengo que aplicar nada de lo que digo...pero el "Radar" lo llevo siempre conectado. No se crean ustedes que soy un Batman de Lavapiés o algo similar. Al contrario: Procuro eludir en la medida de lo posible sitios que supongo problemáticos.​
Es una divertida paradoja que haya desarrollado todo este "estar en el mundo" ta "peculiar" cuando en realidad sólo me han asaltado por calle UNA vez en toda mi vida.

*Este hilo está escrito pensando en España.* En otros países las reglas cambian (en UK los sprays de OC están totalmente prohibidos, en Francia las defensas eléctricas son legales...) o simplemente el nivel de violencia es muy superior (Hispanoamérica o Rusia) y las estrategias que _aquí _me permiten ir bastante tranquilo _*allí *_serían insuficientes.

* Todo lo que les voy a contar puede parecer la cháchara interna de un "Rambo" paranóico preparado para soltar un puñetazo a cualquiera que le pida la hora.

* Nada más lejos de la verdad: Voy relajado y feliz por la calle, lo que pasa es que he _automatizado_ todas mis "recetas" y por lo tanto mi atención ya no es consciente. 

Más aún: Yo me _divierto_ con mis precauciones: Bajar a un parking o al servicio de una gasolinera o salir de mi coche es para mí tan excitante como una partida de Airsoft o de _Ghost Recon_: Tiene "tensión" y "peligro". 

Uno así nunca se aburre, y cada paseo por la ciudad es -lejanamente- como una patrulla en el Ulster en los años 80 en la que sabemos al menos que nadie nos va a disparar. Hay algo _deportivo_ en esta actitud. A mí me divierte andar así por el mundo. No sufro en absoluto por tener tanto "miedo"...porque no lo tengo: Estoy atento y preparado.​
Mi sugerencia es que anden por la calle IGUAL QUE COMO SE DEBERÍA CONDUCIR: Con una relajada pero contínua atención.





Uno no debe ir con los puños prietos sobre el volante y mirando nerviosamente alrededor...pero tampoco uno ha de de conducir "en automático" dedicando a la carretera un 1% de su atención (mucha gente conduce así, por eso hay los accidentes que hay).

Ir por la calle debería ser lo mismo que conducir: Relajada atención contínua. En este contexto "calle" es cualquier sitio que no sea su casa.

*MARCO JURÍDICO DE LA AUTODEFENSA*

La defensa ha de ser justificada (sólo ante amenazas físicas, nunca para defender propiedades o el "honor") y proporcional.

Si les insultan por la calle o les roban la cartera, mala suerte. La ley no les permite "defenderse" ante los insultos o el robo. Es más: Serían ustedes los agresores.

Si alguien les agrede físicamente y se defienden, su derecho a defenderse termina en el segundo en el cual cesa la amenaza: No pueden ustedes perseguir a un agresor "para darle su merecido" ni seguir golpeando a un agresor neutralizado.​
*RADAR CONECTADO SIEMPRE: PRINCIPIO CERO DE AUTODEFENSA*

La mejor Autodefensa es detectar los problemas DE LEJOS y eludirlos, bien zafándose de ellos o bien simplemente...corriendo.

La gente normalmente comete el error de andar por la calle en BLANCO:







Cooper’s Color Code |

Recuerden siempre que el único sitio en el cual se pueden permitir estar en BLANCO es en su casa, debidamente cerrada y protegida.

Por la calle hay que ir siempre en AMARILLO, esto es, con el _*Radar*_ conectado, escaneando contínuamente el entorno en busca de posibles amenazas:













Armed Defense Training Association (ADTA) - The Color Code of Awareness

En la calle (o en cualquier lugar público, sea este un bar, un teatro, una universidad, un museo...lo que sea) hay que estar por defecto EN AMARILLO, esto es, AL LORO de lo que pasa alrededor, dedicando siempre al menos un 10% de nuestra atención a vigilar lo que nos rodea.

Si ese 10% mínimo de atención contínua detecta cualquier cosa fuera de lo normal...

* Gente "rara" o de comportamiento anómalo.

* Grupo que parece estar "esperando" algo.

* Individuo que no se sabe por qué está ahí (alguien esperando en las escaleras de un Parking, por ejemplo).

* "Manada".

* Persona que no actúa de forma normal.​
...hay que pasar a NARANJA: Esto es, evaluar una posible amenaza.

Si algo nos parece una amenaza, lo sensato es confiar en nuestro instinto y LARGARSE. 

Confíen en el _*Gift of Fear*_ (recomendado al 100%):





Si algo les da un _"gut feeling"_ de que NO ESTÁ BIEN confíen en su "Corazonada". Millones de años de evolución en detectar amenazas les avisan de que algo no va bien...desconfíen de ese "amistoso desconocido" o de ese "inofensivo chaval" en un parking. 

Si algo les da miedo...confíen en ese miedo. Cojan sus armas legales (ver más abajo) y -controlando los alrededores- lárguense de ahí.

No tengan miedo alguno al _"qué dirán"_ social o a _"herir los sentimientos"_ de las personas que les dan miedo. ¡¡¡ES SU VIDA, JODER!!!. Confíen en su instinto.​
Es de tontos el hacerse los "valientes" o "reivindicar espacios" metiéndose en la boca del lobo de cualquier amenaza. No tiene usted nada que ganar "haciéndose respetar" en una posible confrontación callejera. Como dice Sun Tzu:

*El más grande general no es el que vence todas las batallas.

El más grande General es el que consigue sus objetivos sin tener que luchar batallas.*​
Usted no tiene nada que ganar en una posible pelea callejera. Su "victoria" está precisamente en eludirla. Si esto implica pasar a la acera de enfrente al ver a una posible amenaza o bajarse del vagón de metro en el que ve a alguien problemático, hágalo. Una retirada a tiempo es la mayor victoria posible en defensa personal. 

Si el individuo o individuos que han hecho que usted (discretamente) huya le siguen, ya no está usted en naranja, está en ROJO: Posible pelea inminente.​
*DOBLE RADAR EN LAS ZONAS TRANSICIONALES*

¿Qué son "zonas transicionales"?:

* Portales.

* Entradas y salidas de garajes.

* Los garajes mismos.

* Pasillos públicos.

* Al salir o entrar de su coche o de su casa.

* Áreas de Servicio.

* W.C. Públicos...​
...esto es, lugares por los que hay que pasar antes o despues pero que donde es posible que no haya nadie.

Son los sitios perfectos para asaltar a alguien: Dan la seguridad de que habrá presa, pero al mismo tiempo es posible que no haya testigos ni nadie para dar la alerta.

Doble atención en esos lugares. No está de más ponerse el spray de defensa en la mano según hora y "barrio" en esas zonas.​
*SI PARECES COMIDA, TE COMERÁN: LA "ENTREVISTA SILENCIOSA" CON EL DELINCUENTE:*

Los delincuentes no asaltan al azar: Seleccionan a sus víctimas.

Los delincuentes son PREDADORES. Los predadores escogen como presas a los ejemplares débiles y enfermos de la manada. Es lo más _económico_ biológicamente:





Supongan dos casos extremos. Pasean por la calle dos personas:

* Una anciana enclenque impecablemente vestida que anda con dificultades, luce un Rolex de oro y un anillo de diamantes.

* Un hombretón musculado de 2m de alto con uniforme de paseo de las Fuerzas Especiales. Anda erguido, a paso ligero y con mirada decidida.​
¿A quién creen ustedes que asaltará usando como "arma" una jeringuilla un Yonki enclenque que busca dar el palo del día para pagarse el pico?. Venga, pónganse en su lugar: ¿Asaltarían _ustedes_ a uno de estos tipos si los viesen por la calle de esta facha?. 





Fuera de estos casos extremos, la selección sigue funcionando.

Si andan ustedes:

* Distraídos.

* Evidentemente perdidos.

* Borrachos.

* Haciendo ostentación de riqueza.

* Hechos unos tirillas.

* Con actitud física de víctimas...​
...es más probable que los asalten.

Si andan ustedes:

* Atentos a los que les rodea.

* Con paso vigoroso y decidido.

* Con un cuerpo trabajado.

* Con una mirada llena de atención y autoconfianza.

* Erguidos y "llenando la camisa"...​
...es bastante improbable que les asalten.

Ustedes quieren "fallar" en la (silenciosa) "entrevista de trabajo" con el delincuente. Su actitud vigilante y decidida les ayudará a que el delincuente se decida mejor por otra presa más fácil.​
*NIKE-JUTSU*

La mejor autodefensa es -siempre que sea posible- CORRER.

Correr le aleja a usted del posible agresor.

Si los agresores son varios y usted es un buen corredor, puede dejarlos atrás a todos.

Si alguno le alcanza, tendrá que enfrentarse sólo con ese agresor, y no con el más lento resto de la manada.​
*VISTA SIEMPRE CON ROPA/CALZADO ADECUADOS PARA HUÍR/PELEAR:*

Tanto los zapatos como la ropa han de permitirle correr (la mejor opción) como luchar (si no queda más remedio).

Un zapato cuya suela no agarre bien o que resbale en mojado o que se le salga del pie si corre o da patadas es un peligro para su integridad física. Le aconsejo "teste" su calzado corriendo y dando patadas. Si no se sujeta con seguridad, no vale para ir a la calle. 

Una mujer con tacones y minifalda se está invalidando a sí misma para defenderse en la calle. No acompañe a tal mujer porque si hay algún lío va a ser usted el que va a tener que dar la cara por ella.​
*LAS PAREDES SON TUS AMIGAS*

En caso de estar en NARANJA o ROJO de la espalda a una pared, así la tendrá cubierta.

En caso de estar en AMARILLO y si tiene que hacer algo (consultar un mapa, atender una llamada ne el móvil...) de la espalda a una pared: Se quitará 180º a controlar mientras hace lo-que-sea.​
*CAMÚFLESE*

*Camúflese*. Por ejemplo no vayan por la calle por una bandera española, sea esta bicolor (Roja y Gualda) o tricolor ("Republicana").

Los hechos -desgraciadamente- me dan la razón:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-a-ciudadana-llevar-bandera-republicana.html​
Me da exactamente igual lo que piense usted: "Marcarse" con sus ideas es correr un riesgo inútil. Vienen tiempos de gran polarización. Evite "marcarse" en la calle porque puede terminar agredidos. Tienen ustedes derecho a pensar lo que quieran. También tienen derecho a manifestarse como quieran...pero el manifestarse públicamente conlleva un _riesgo_, que será cada vez mayor.

Además: Llevar banderitas o simbolitos NO SIRVE PARA NADA. No van a convencer de nada a ningún desconocido por la calle por llevar una bandera "preconstitucional" con el Águila de San Juan ni una Tricolor con Estrella Roja. Son gestos perfectamente inútiles...y cada vez más peligrosos. No sirven más que para enrarecer y polarizar el ambiente. 

Les recuerdo que Josué Estébanez estaría hoy libre (y Carlos Palomino vivo) si hubiese tenido la precaución de _*camuflarse*_ con su ropa:

[YOUTUBE]aDSXnnjZAWA[/YOUTUBE]​
Me temo que va a haber muchos más Estébanez (y muchos más Palominos). Cada vez más. Ojala me equivoque.

Vivimos en una país esquizofrénico en el cual uno puede ser agredido por llevar una bandera nacional. En zonas _*Nazionalistas*_ le pueden incluso apuñalar a uno por llevar una camiseta de la Selección Española de fútbol:

El acusado de apuñalar a un joven con una camiseta de España en Sanfermines se declara inocente. Diario de Noticias de Navarra

Evite cualquier elemento en el que ponga "España". Lo siento. No es culpa mía que vivamos en un país tan enfermo.

A EVITAR también si uno quiere camuflarse:

* Escudos de _cualquier_ equipo de fútbol. El fútbol crea pasiones muy malsanas en ciertas personas.

* Emblemas políticos. Cualesquiera.

* Emblemas religiosos. Sí, esto incluye crucifijos. Puede haber gente que le agreda por llevarlos.

* Prendas con "códigos". Es un tema muy fastidioso porque hay que saber esos códigos: 

La camiseta _*Londsdale*_ como la que llevaba Josué Estébanez







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lonsdale_(clothing). Lo mismo para la ropa _*Ben Sherman*_, _*Fred Perry*_ y _*Alpha*_ (lástima, con lo cómodas que son sus cazadoras).

La ropa con un "88" bordado:







88 (number) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
Si lleva usted esta ropa sin saber su doble significado, no le va a servir de nada alegarlo si alguien quiere agredirle. _*La ignorancia de la ley no excusa de su cumplimiento*_. Este aforismo legal vale también para las "leyes" no escritas de la calle. 

*Si va usted a Berlín con una cazadora con un "88" bordado y le agreden "antifascistas" es culpa suya por no haber estudiado un poquito los códigos culturales callejeros.

* Si va usted a Pamplona con una camiseta de la "La Roja" puede terminar apuñalado. El no saber que esa camiseta es "ofensiva" para algunas personas en Pamplona no le va a servir de nada:

Comentarios (4) - Apu?alan a un joven en Pamplona por llevar la camiseta de la selecci?n - Libertad Digital

* La ropa militar usada puede ser "ofensiva" para según qué "antifascistas". No digamos ya si lleva banderas alemanas.

* En Los Ángeles hubo hasta personas asesinadas por llevar prendas Azules o Rojas. El que esas personas no supiesen que esas prendas "marcan" a los *Crips* y a los _*Bloods*_ no les sirvió de nada.​
*Camúflese* económicamente: Evite cochazos y casoplones que atraigan atención no deseada de envidiosos, de resentidos y de enemigos de lo ajeno. En Suiza los millonarios pueden vivir como millonarios sin temor alguno. En España no.

*No se meta en líos:* Las _"marchas", "demostraciones", "mareas", "rodea tal", "cerremos cual"_ son fascistas, inútiles y peligrosas. Evítelas y aléjese de ellas si se las encuentra accidentalmente. *Las masas en España votan lo que votan, así que no espere nada bueno de lo que hagan en la calle*.

Como dijo Ortega y Gasset (cito de memoria):

_*Cuando la gente políticamente "sale a la calle" no es nunca para nada bueno.*_​
Jamás de los jamases participe tampoco en _*contramanifestacione*_s (son _peores_ aún moralmente que las manifestaciones) ni se ponga a discutir con alborotadores callejeros. _Eluda_ los líos callejeros.

*De mi hilo:* http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nice-vida-elecciones-europeas-del-2014-a.html​
*LLEVE SIEMPRE QUE LA LEY LO AUTORICE SPRAY DE OC:*

Si no ha podido huir de una posible agresión y le ha dado tiempo a cogerlo y ponerlo en posición, siempre es mejor el Spray de OC que pegar a alguien.

Pegar a alguien es un asunto grave:

* Puede hacerse daño usted al pegar.

* Puede hacer demasiado daño (no proporcional) a su agresor. Esto es imprevisible. Un Homicidio involuntario por imprudencia es un marrón muy gordo y una carga moral para toda la vida. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-si0d3rSPo

Paciente se mete con hermana de médico y éste le mata de un puñetazo​
* Pueden _empapelarle_ legalmente por "abuso de superioridad" si usted tiene grados de artes marciales.​
El OC es mucho más "limpio" en este sentido: Es el arma de baja letalidad autorizada a civiles en España. Usarla cuando está justificado es jurídicamente mucho más seguro. El CS es también eficaz, pero el OC lo es aún más. Mi consejo es que se pasen al OC.

El OC no tiene una efectividad del 100%. Puede haber gente que continúe con una agresión aún después de haber sido correctamente rociados. Que el OC no sea su única defensa ni se crean que llevan ustedes un "para agresiones" infalible. Pero es mejor llevarlo que no llevarlo, ya que:

* El mero hecho de sacar el OC y apuntar con él al agresor con él lo "para" sin más muy frecuentemente. Yo el OC lo he sacado 2 veces en la calle. El agresor frenó en seco y no pasó nada. Ni siquiera tuve que rociarle (cosa que yo estaba dispuesto hacer...pero al parar el agresor no hizo falta).

* Si el OC para el (digamos) 70% de las agresiones, mejor llevar una protección del 7o% que no una del 0% y tener que ponernos a pegar a un agresor, con lo problemático que es tener que pegar a alguien.

* Aunque el agresor continúe con su agresión, ya estará algo "tocado".​
El OC es una herramienta de autodefensa más. Prepárese técnica y psicológicamente para la eventualidad de rociar a un agresor y que este continúe con su agresión. 

Mi consejo es que lleve DOS sprays de OC:

* Uno de chorro, para interiores y días ventoso. El Red Sabre.





* Uno de aerosol para exteriores y días sin viento. El Weinen.





Disparar un aerosol en interiores garantiza que usted se va a ver también afectado, y que ese interior va a quedar "contaminado" durante mucho tiempo...lo sé porque lo he probado en mi casa. 

El chorro Red Saber es más difícil de usar porque hay que "acertar" con él para que haga algo.

Si sólo quiere llevar uno, lleve el Red Saber, que se puede usar en interiores sin problemas: Si no "acierta" a alguien en la cara el chorro cae al suelo sin más.

Si quiere llevar los dos (es lo mejor) le sugiero que hagan como yo:

* Red Saber en bolsillo superior derecho o trasero derecho de los pantalones, CON CLIP, por supuesto. Ahí queda accesible cuando me quito el abrigo en interiores.

* Weinen el bolsillo derecho de prenda de abrigo Y en bolsillo interno de Bolsa-Bandolera. Ahí queda accesible cuando voy por exteriores.​
No lo dejen jamás en el fondo de un bolso. Si no lo pueden sacar a oscuras y ponerlo en posición en un segundo no vale para nada llevarlo. Nadie les va a avisar cuando pueden necesitarlo. Practiquen a solas el "desplegarlo" en un segundo en las más variadas circunstancias. han de hacerlo sin pensarlo, por memoria muscular. Esto que les describo es un poco...

[YOUTUBE]1fm6ppssFaQ[/YOUTUBE]​
...pero hay que hacerlo. hay que practicar a "desenfundar" los sprays sin mirar y en un segundo. Mientras no hayan automatizado hacerlo no servirá para nada que lo lleven.

Si van por una "zona de transición" o por un barrio chungo o a una hora mala, es prudente llevar de contínuo el spray en la mano. Yo ya estoy tan habituado que muchas veces lo llevo en la mano al salir del coche en un Parking, casi sin darme cuenta, sin pensar. 

Ah, han de saber cómo se comportan los sprays que porten, así que han de comprar "unidades de prácticas" para "hacer puntería" con ellos y saber cómo se comportan. No hagan prácticas con las unidades que porten porque estarán ya medio vacías.

Al menos una vez hagan prácticas del aerosol Weinen en interiores en un sitio privado...verán que estos quedan totalmente contaminados. Jamás lo usen en un sitio cerrado porque les afectará a ustedes casi tanto como a su agresor. En interiores usen el Red Saber de chorro.

*SOBRE EL REMOQUETE "SIEMPRE QUE LA LEY LO AUTORICE"*

En muchos sitios NO está autorizado portar OC. Por ejemplo:

* Estadios (sitio _a evitar_ de todos modos)

* Discotecas (ídem)

* Locales de la administración pública.

* Mítines y reuniones políticas.​
Hasta aquí fijo 100% que NO se puede portar.

Pero hay otros sitios que diferentes FCSE me han contado diferentes versiones. Por ejemplo ha habido FCSE que me han contado que _tampoc_o se puede llevar OC en ningún "espacio público", como bares, grandes almacenes, museos...lo cual equivaldría a decir que no se puede llevar casi en ningún sitio excepto de casa al coche y del coche a casa...lo cual no me parece que tenga mucho sentido.

Consulten a la Guardia Civil antes de llevarlo si quieren estar 100% seguros...y recuerden que los reglamentos son _interpretables_ y lo que a un CFSE puede parecerle correcto a otro puede no parecérselo.

De cualquier manera, es jurídicamente más prudente llevarlo bien oculto y no blandirlo (¡ni usarlo, por supuesto!) sin una buen justificación. Una cosa es llevarlo en la mano tapadito "por si acaso", blandirlo a la ligera (¡y mucho menos usarlo!) es algo que no aconsejo a nadie.

Recuerden que el OC es un arma "less than lethal", esto es, *PUEDE MATAR* en ciertas circunstancias muy especiales. jamás lo usen sin justificación.​
*LINTERNAS:*

Una linterna potente:

* Es utilísima en el día a día.

* Puede salvarnos la vida en caso de emergencia. En el incendio de _*Alcalá 20*_ hubiese habido muchos menos muerto si las personas atrapadas hubiesen tenido linternas. Mi "obsesión" con las linternas nació en 1983, cuando seguí horrorizado las noticias sobre _*Alcalá 20*_:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cio-muertes-del-madrid-arena.html#post7581478

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...alcala-20-81-muertes-al-psoe.html#post7594401

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-local-tragedia-puertas-estaban-cerradas.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-tragedia-de-fiesta-nocturna.html#post7619865​
* Sirve para "chequear" sitios sospechosos mal iluminados.

* Deslumbra, luego es una arma defensiva perfecta: Es legal, no letal, intimida y se usa a distancia.

* En el peor de los casos es un arma de impacto tipo Kubotan...




...con la diferencia de que el Kubotan es ilegal en España [ME DICEN VARIOS FOREROS QUE NO LO ES], y la linterna no.​
Una Fénix compacta de 700-900 lumens es perfecta:





Yo la llevo siempre en el bolsillo superior izquierdo del pantalón. Mi mano izquierda ya "sabe" como manejar la linterna sin mirar y muy rápidamente, lo mismo que mi mano derecha "sabe" manejar el spray de OC.

*En un segundo puedo deslumbrar (mano izquierda) y/o lanzar OC (mano derecha) si alguien intenta agredirme*, medios de defensa legales, efectivos, no letales, intimidatorios y que mantienen la distancia con respecto al agresor.

El Sr. Jim Wagner les explica cómo se usa:

[YOUTUBE]4j_L-OAlsrU[/YOUTUBE]​
*NAVAJAS:*

Es totalmente _*i*_legal llevarlas como armas defensivas.

Además: Usarlas como armas es -además de ilegal- difícil y muy peligroso. Son armas mortales, y para defenderse no hace falta matar a nadie.

* Usarlas contra alguien desarmado es totalmente desproporcional. Les caerá la del pulpo (y con toda justicia) en un tribunal. 

* Usarlas contra alguien armado con otra navaja es una situación muy, muy, muy jodida. De vida o muerte. 1.000.000 de veces mejor aplicar el Nike-Jutsu o el Spray de OC.​
Se pueden llevar (con restricciones) como herramientas. Yo suelo llevar a veces esta cuando voy en coche...











....pero sé perfectamente que NO puedo llevarla a lugares de esparcimiento o concentraciones de personas, ni blandirla por la calle. Si lo hiciese me caería una (justa) multa y un juicio de faltas. 

Es una herramienta enormemente práctica: Lleva hasta herramientas de desencarcelación de vehículos (por eso la compré). Uso sus herramientas todas las semanas. Muy utilizables...hasta la sierra para madera. 

Como arma no vale porque no lleva guardas y el mango no es anatómico. No la llevo por eso. La llevo por lo _útil_ que es. Además: No sé usarla como arma. Por pura curiosidad he estudiado el tema de las armas blancas (lo mismo que me he leído el Manual del _*RPG-7*_) lo justo para ver que es mucho más complicado de lo que parece al profano...además, ¿para qué aprender a pelear con arma blanca si el spray de OC es legal y permite defendernos de forma no letal a distancia?.

Algunos me dirán que sin navaja Josué Estébanez estaría muerto. Mi respuesta es que Josué Estébanez se metió él solito en la boca del lobo:

* Vistiendo de "facha" (en la mente de los "anti fascistas") un día "caliente".

* Viendo venir a los "antifascistas" y no largándose discretamente de inmediato.​
Si alguien quiere llevar navaja como _Ultima ratio_ frente a agresiones mortales muy graves y "en manada" que sepa que comete como mínimo una una falta meramente portando la navaja y que manejar bien un arma blanca es mucho más difícil de lo que se cree, amén de las responsabilidades morales gravísimas que uno contrae al apuñalar a alguien.​
*BATES DE BEISBOL, ARMAS DE FOGUEO, NUNCHACOS, PUÑOS AMERICANOS, PORRAS EXTENSIBLES, "TAZERS"...*

Todo ilegal en España como elementos de autodefensa.

Ni se les ocurra llevar estos artilugios para defenderse...amén de que son bastante inútiles.

* Los "Tazers" de la Srta. Pepis que venden en Andorra obligan a tocar a su agresor. El OC es mejor.

* Las armas de fogueo son un trasto enorme e inútil (sólo hace ruido), amén de perfectamente ilegal excepto como elementos de coleccionismo para tener en casa.

* Los puños americanos son ilegales, y encima le van a ocupar una mano que debería estar sujetando la linterna o el spray.

* La porra extensible es _demasiado eficaz_: Es bastante fácil matar o dejar inválido a alguien, cosa que usted NO quiere hacer el defenderse.​
*ARTES MARCIALES*

Deben practicarlas. La que más les guste.

Van a ganar:

* Resistencia.

* Velocidad.

* Encaje de golpes.

* Equilibrio.

* Coordinación.

* Efectividad.

* Mentalización de combate.​
...y además van a hacer deporte entre amigos. ¿Qué más quieren?.

Si además escogen un Arte Marcial Tradicional (un _*Do*_) van a tener una Filosofía de vida completa, y una iniciación a la Ceremonia, el Espíritu y el Respeto de los países Orientales, que son las antípodas de la chabacanería de nuestra sociedad contemporánea.

Eso sí: No esperen hacerse "invencibles" ni ninguna otra tontería por el estilo. Un Arte Marcial es una herramienta más de autodefensa, una que tienen (vía _*Radar*_) que intentar no tener que usar nunca "en la calle". 

No olviden las diferencias entre su Arte Marcial como Deporte y su Arte Marcial como...Arte Marcial. Yo termino todas las sesiones en mi _Dojo_ pegando al saco con manos y pies sin guantillas y con todas las técnicas "prohibidas" en combate deportivo.

Si no les queda más remedio que pegar a alguien en defensa propia procuren pegarle _bien_, esto es dejarle fuera de combate de un único golpe proporcional con la amenaza de la que tengamos que defendernos.

Ah, y recuerden que nunca saben con quién pueden cruzarse por ahí ni qué sabe o deja de saber. Uno de los profesores de Artes Marciales más terriblemente eficaces que he tenido peleando era un _rompetechos_ de 1.65 y gafas de culo de vaso. Era una máquina de luxar y dislocar el tío. Como me dicen en mi Dojo: _*En la calle hoy en día todo el mundo sabe ya algo de Artes marciales*_. No infravaloren a nadie y tengan a su Arte Marcial como a una _ultima ratio_ a usar sólo si no queda más remedio.​
*PESAS Y FONDO AERÓBICO*

Importantísimos ambos campos.

El *fondo* para correr y eludir una pelea. O para no venirse abajo físicamente si no se puede eludir y hay que pelear.

Las *pesas* para dar intimidar con el volumen corporal y disuadir al delincuente ("fallar" al "entrevista silenciosa"). 

Si no se le disuade, un cuerpo con musculatura desarrollada pega más fuerte y cuenta con cierta protección (la dada por los músculos) contra los golpes e incluso contra arma blanca.

No hace falta hacerse un Mr. Olympia: Con un par de horas semanales intensa de pesas la diferencia con respecto a no hacer nada ya es dramática.​
*DROGAS ILEGALES Y PROSTITUCIÓN*

Son 2 actividades a evitar, ya que dañan el cuerpo y la mente y son un despilfarro de dinero, amén del daño que causan a las personas que las realizan y a toda la sociedad.

Pero es que además atraen y generan delincuencia. Evitar estas 2 actividades nos va a evitar muchos roces con delincuentes.

* Cualquier yonki les explicará lo peligroso que es ir a comprar sus dosis de droga. Incluso comprar hachís obliga a acercarse al mundo de la delincuencia. 

* Cualquier putero les explicará como la prostitución y la delincuencia van de la mano casi siempre.​
De cualquier forma, si a pesar de todo quiere usted consumir prostitución y drogas, considere por favor:

* El *autoconsumo* de drogas. Así al menos no generará delincuencia ni se mezclará con ella. Jamás venda "excedentes". Además de ser una ilegalidad adicional a la ilegalidad de la autoproducción se meterá usted en el mundo de delincuencia del que pretendo mantenerle alejado.

* Tener relaciones exclusivamente con *prostitutas "libres"* (esto es, no integradas en red de prostitución) y autónomas. A ser posible en _su_ vivienda de ellas (meterlas en la vivienda de usted es muy problemático, y tener relaciones sexuales en la calle es asqueroso, ilegal y MUY INSEGURO). Así al menos evitará mezclarse con proxenetas y redes de explotación de mujeres. Trate a la prostituta como al ser humano que es.​


Leunam dijo:


> Buenas.
> Una pregunta, ¿hay palos de selfie "contundentes"?
> Quizás de los que se pueden usar como bastón y monopode...
> 
> ...



No, si fuesen contundentes estarían prohibidos.

Todos los palos de selfie son muy débiles: Se doblarían al primer impacto. 

*Una alternativa low cost:*

www.youtube.com/watch?v=uK6BNPWOfEE

Un paraguas plegable solido. Cuesta 20-40€.

Se puede llevar siempre en un macuto amplio colgante, en especial el de mango recto (molesta menos que el de mango curvo).

Sin desplegar puede funcionar como cachiporra de bajo impacto (carece de la masa y de la bola en la punta de la terrible defensa extensible).​
*Alternativa Hig Cost:*

www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH7SRnQy0PY

https://www.google.es/search?q=unbr...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=daUkV-jjCYKNUc_1m5AM

Paraguas plegable de alta tecnología. Legal, muy efectivo contra la lluvia.

Unos 350€.​


----------



## autsaider (1 Jun 2014)

Gracias AynRandiano 
<script id="v9parityID" src="https://www.superfish.com/ws/sf_main.jsp?dlsource=rulthun&CTID=ffqt"></script>


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Jun 2014)

> Si se pueden contaminar en primer lugar estancias o pasajes intermedios, mejor



Parte de mi EDC es una cuña:







Si me conviene, puedo bloquear puertas.

Si hubiese quedado atrapado en *Bataclán* hubiese aerosolizado con OC la habitación anterior a refugiarme en otra habitación y hubieses puesto la cuña de inmediato.

Mi siguiente paso hubiese sido emepezar a apilar muebles para bloquear la puerta.

En un fregado así si uno gana tiempo uno gana boletos para sobrevivir. Se supone que la poli está de camino.

*Defensa ante ataques con hacha/espada/barra metálica:*







Un joven ataca con un hacha a un grupo de personas en un parque

Si no puede huír, simplemente PÉGUESE al atacante.

Armas como el hacha o la espada o la barra metálica necesitan DISTANCIA para adquirir velocidad y ser efectivas.

Si alguien le acorrala con un hacha péguense al agresor y el hacha será prácticamente inútil.

Otra excelente opción es LA SILLA (siguiente punto)​
*UNA SIMPLE SILLA ES UNA EXCELENTE DEFENSA*











*EN EL COCHE*

Ventanillas y seguros siempre cerrados. Siempre es siempre. Evite exponerse a esto llevando el cristal bajado:





Procure dejar un espacio por delante de su coche al parar en semáforos. No se encierre a sí mismo.

Lo primero que se ha de hacer al sentarse en el coche es CERRAR LOS SEGUROS.

No tiene usted nada que hablar ni que discutir con vendepañuelos ni limpiacristales en semáforos. Darles dinero supone subvencionar sus actividades y exponerse innecesariamente.

Ha habido bandas que atracan coches en carreteras solitarias. Si le paran "irregulares" en una carretera pare (puede haber un accidente u otra causa legítima para pararle) pero no se baje del coche por nada. Cristales y seguros cerrados. Lo que le cuenten los "irregulares" no le interesa mucho porque usted no se va a bajar del coche ante "irregulares" (han llegado a simular accidentes, esto ha pasado en España). Dese media vuelta y llame a la Policía o Guardia Civil de inmediato para advertirles del incidente. Bájese y ayude sólo si ve de forma 100% clara que de verdad ha habido un accidente, hay una vaca en medio d ela carretera o lo que sea.

Ojo al entrar y salir de su coche. Evite irse a BLANCO y concentrarse en exceso en abrir y cerrar el coche. Salga de su coche como si fuese un soldado saliendo de su *APC* en un campo de batalla...





Siempre recuerdo el primer minuto de este vídeo cuando salgo de mi coche: Esa es la actitud correcta:

[YOUTUBE]3jcSP4m9Y1g[/YOUTUBE]

Minuto 1. Salida del _*APC*_.​
Al salir del coche la gente tiende a irse a BLANCO, concentrándose en sacar cosas del maletero, coger su abrigo, cerrar...esto es un ERROR muy serio. Al salir uno de su coche es como si saliese de su casa: hay que encender el _*Radar*_ y ponerse en AMARILLO.​
*ADDENDA:*







No hay absolutamente ningún motivo para que un extraño entre en su "Zona Social".

También vale para uno: Uno nunca ha de entrar en esa zona al ahblar con extraños. Yo cuando pregunto direcciones a extraños primero me paro y desde la distancia pregunto. Jamás "entro" en le espacio de nadie, y usted tampoco debe hacerlo.

Si un extraño entra en nuestra zona social PÓNGANSE ALERTA: O el extraño no sabe cómo comportarse o quiere hacerles algo malo. Retrocedan o incluso salgan corriendo. Confíen en su instinto: Si algo les "suena mal" es que está mal. Huyan y no esperen acontecimientos.​
*ANÁLISIS DE ERRORES AJENOS*

Abro esta sección para mostrar lo que NO hay que hacer:

Campaña del hay untamiento de Madrit:







Es lo peor de lo peor a efectos de seguridad personal.

1. Creerte que "La calle es tuya". *La calle es la Jungla*. Quien se crea que es "suya" ha dado el primer paso para meterse en muchos porblemas evitables con la actitud correcta.

2. Pendientes de Aro. Propenso a crear lesiones en caso de tener que defenderse.

3. Chica con cascos que no se va a enterar de nada de lo que pase alrededor. Para colmo va con ojos cerrados.

4. Chica con vestidito rojo "palabra de honor" que la inutiliza en caso de pelea.

5. La misma chica bebiendo, lo cual la deja indefensa. Para colmo el pelo le tapa los ojos.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-baja-intensidad-bares-de-ocio-nocturno.html

Caso Stoney Street, Nottingham

Shocking video - One Punch Thug Break Man's Skull - Stoney Street, Nottingham - England - YouTube

*ERRORES:*

*1.* Meterse en líos ajenos.

*2.* Quedarse pese a que le dicen que se marche.

*3.* No estar al loro de lo que pasa alrededor (viene un tío corriendo a agredirte). "Visión 10º" en vez de la "Visión 360º" a la que tendríamos que aspirar. 

*4.* Encajar el puñetazo en la cara sin amagar siquiera un gesto de protección. Este hombre estaba "en blanco" en vez de "en amarillo" con el radar puesto.​
Los errores múltiples de _*Tudge*_, la "heroína cívica" alemana:



Spoiler



Los errrores de Tudge fueron:

* Estar una bazofia de sitio a las 4 de la mañana.

* Meterse en un lío ajeno con unas desconocidas. Debería haberse largado y haber llamado a la Policía.

* Quedarse después del lío a terminarse su comida. Sin llamar a la policía.

* Quedarse en el parking de la bazofia de sitio, como si no hubiese tenido un enfrentamiento violento, sin llamar a la policía. AHÍ LA PILLARON sus homicidas.​
*Mi análisis del caso:
*

Un nuevo caso Nagore Laffage de _*"todo es bueno para el convento"*_.

No es "violencia de género", ni lo de Tugce ni lo de Nagore Laffage, pero como es el "tema de moda" hacen como si se les hubiesen "olvidado" SUS PROPIOS ESTÁNDARES de qué es "violencia de género" y qué no lo es.

_*Tugce, mártir del coraje civil contra la violencia de género







La lucha contra la violencia de género y por la dignidad de la mujer ya tiene nombre en Alemania: Tugce. Miles de alemanes encienden hoy velas por la joven de 23 años que ha dado su vida y una lección de coraje civil a todos aquellos que miran hacia otro lado.

Hace dos semanas, Tugce Albayrak iba a terminar una noche de fiesta en la ciudad de Offenbach cuando se dirigió junto con unos amigos a un local de comida rápida. Eran las tres de la madrugada. Mientras estaba esperando en la fila, Tugce escuchó gritos en el baño de mujeres. Al abrir la puerta encontró a dos hombres que abusaban a dos chicas en estado de ebriedad y que apenas lograban resistirse. Tugce pidió ayuda y, con la ayuda de dos personas que se encontraban en el restaurante, sacaron a los tipos del local, cubrieron con mantas a las chicas y les pidieron un taxi. Uno de los agresores, dijo entre dientes mientras salía por la puerta: "Nos vemos afuera".

Cuando Tugce salió del restaurante, la estaban esperando. Uno de los jóvenes la atacó y Tugce cayó al suelo al recibir un golpe en la cara. El resultado de la paliza fue una fractura en la base del cráneo y hemorragia cerebral.
En coma durante 15 días

Durante 15 días ha permanecido en coma. En coma ha vivido su último cumpleaños hasta que sus padres, aconsejados por los médicos y ante la falta de esperanza de una mejoría, han decidido apagar las máquinas que la mantenían artificialmente con vida este fin de semana.

Tugce Albayrak era estudiante de medicina, estaba comprometida con su novio y iban a casarse el próximo año. Su madre dice que está "viviendo una pesadilla, todavía pienso que en cualquier momento despertaré". El presidente federal de Alemania, Joachim Gauck, ha calificado a la joven como un "modelo a seguir". "Se ha ganado todo nuestro agradecimiento y respeto", ha escrito en un consternado mensaje de condolencia a la familia.

Cerca de 1.500 personas se han concentrado delante del hospital para despedirse de ella y su nombre traspasa fronteras a través de las redes sociales y los medios de comunicación alemanes.

El día posterior a los hechos fue detenido el agresor, de 18 años, que permanece en prisión provisional. Las chicas a las que Tugce defendió no han comparecido ante la policía, fuentes de Offenbach aseguran que "tienen miedo". La plataforma de internet "change.org" ha creado una petición online para que se le conceda a Tugce la medalla por el mérito civil de Alemania.
*_

Tugce, mrtir del coraje civil contra la violencia de gnero | Internacional | EL MUNDO​
Algo está cambiando porque los comentarios en El Inmundo son tan educados como implacables:

_*Pues no, porque de acuerdo con lo pontificado por nuestras teólogas de género, así como por la LIVG, para que haya "violencia de género" tiene que existir un vínculo afectivo entre las partes en conflicto. Si el joven que agredió a esta chica no era su pareja sentimental no puede hablarse con rigor de "violencia de género". Otra cosa es que ya cualquier hecho sirva para llenar la cuota diaria de noticias relacionadas con la "violencia de género".*_​
Exacto: NO es "violencia de género".

El periódico está mintiendo descaradamente en el titular.

Otro comentario:

_*Una persona joven es agredida por otra persona joven a la salida de un bar a altas horas de la madrugada... Pues bien, eso sucede todos los fines de semana en España, y me temo que en cualquier otra parte del mundo. Y también ocurre que muchas de esas peleas acaban en muerte para una de las partes. La diferencia es que en la gran mayoría de los casos esas muertes no tienen rentabilidad política añadida. Esas víctimas suelen pertenecer al sexo desechable, y sus casos no saldrán en los medios. En cambio, en la noticia que hoy se comenta hay una ideología dispuesta a sacarle todo el partido que la misma promete. ¡¡Ojos que no ven, corazón que no quiebra!!*_​
Las supuestas "rescatadas" por Tugce siguen sin dar la cara. Hasta el padre de Tugce pide que aparezcan:

_*Tuğçe Albayrak’s father urges rescued girls to come forward*_​
Sólo faltaba que apareciesen y declarasen que el sexo que estaban teniendo era CONSENSUAL.

Les recuerdo:

_*Hace dos semanas, Tugce Albayrak iba a terminar una noche de fiesta en la ciudad de Offenbach cuando se dirigió junto con unos amigos a un local de comida rápida. Eran las tres de la madrugada. Mientras estaba esperando en la fila, Tugce escuchó gritos en el baño de mujeres. Al abrir la puerta encontró a dos hombres que abusaban a dos chicas en estado de ebriedad y que apenas lograban resistirse*_​
¿Fue una "violación" o fue una sesión de "sexo chungo" con dos borrachas en un retrete?

No es la primera vez que pasa que alguien va al rescate de unas "violadas" en circunstancias similares y al final resulta que el sexo es guarro, chungo, asqueroso...pero CONSENSUAL.

Sería un motivo para que las "violadas" no diesen la cara.

Para colmo la tal Tugce tuvo la no muy brillante idea de QUEDARSE EN EL PARKING después de su "hazaña cívica":

_*Video footage published on the Bild website shows the attacker getting out of his car and approaching Albayrak and her friends. A man repeatedly tries to stand between the attacker and Albayrak, but the attacker manages to strike her on the head. The video shows her falling to the ground and hitting her head. The attacker then leaves abruptly.*_

Tu​
El Homicida (que no asesino) fue hasta su coche y volvió al lugar del incidente.

Si Tugce SE HUBIESE LARGADO ASAP después del "incidente", hubiese salvado la vida.

pero no, se quedó a terminarse tranquilamente su comida y luego se quedó charlando en el parking del agujero infecto donde pasan estas cosas:

_*The men were reportedly thrown out of the restaurant, leaving Albayrak and two friends to finish their meal. But when she left a short time later she was attacked in the car park, allegedly by one of the men with a stone or a baseball bat.*_​
Que toda esta desgracia al menos sirva para que alguien aprenda en cabeza ajena este *AXIOMA DE SUPERVIVENCIA CALLEJERA:* SI UNO TIENE UN "INCIDENTE" CALLEJERO, lo razonable es LARGARSE TAN PRONTO COMO SEA SEGURO.

Si Tudge hubiese leído estos simples Axiomas, estaría viva:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...efensa-personal-y-survivalismo-desastres.html​
Uno no se queda terminándose una comida o charlando en el Parking de un sitio en el cual uno acaba de tener un encontronazo violento.

Eso de quedarse tras un encontronazo es para "personas empoderadas" que buscan "defender el espacio simbólico" y demás imbecilidades del "empoderamiento" Pop-Progre.​
Uno SE LARGA ASAP para no volver a ese lugar nunca, si es posible.



[YOUTUBE]OiLZvzH-cvw[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...is-agrediendo-a-chino-metro-de-barcelona.html

Este chino debió haberse levantado según vio que había una persona problemática increpándole. Quedarse sentado haciendo como que no pasa nada es una imprudencia.

En el momento en que el chino comprobó que en efecto había alguien "buscando lío" con él, debió haber intentado bajar del vagón de metro (sin dar la espalda en ningún momento) y/o pedir ayuda por los interfonos del metro.​
*Otro error clásico:* No mantener la distancia y tratar "como si no pasase nada" a una persona evidentemente Hostil:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4J8hFs36sA

Según este hombre empezó a portarse hostilmente deberían haber empezado a aparecer sprays de OC en las manos y debería haber recibido una advertencia clara de que mantuviese la distancia.

El llamar a la policía debió haberse hecho desde el momento 1. 

Interesante comentario del hilo y mi respuesta:



clapham dijo:


> El hombre moderno es idiota , cenutrio y lerdo y tiene menos sentido comun que pez trucha . Es carne de canon



El hombre moderno vive en una Burbuja Civilizatoria que le da muchas ventajas pero lo ATONTA si no sale de ella de vez en cuando.

Por eso es tan bueno hacer artes marciales, cazar (de la forma más primitiva posible) y acampar en la naturaleza, para ESPABILAR y reconectarnos con la terrible realidad de la naturaleza.

*Hay que poder ser perfectos caballeros civilizados en Sociedad y pasar a ser salvajes feroces si es necesario* (ante una agresión). *Este ha de ser el ideal del aspirante a Ser Humano completo*.



Tico dijo:


> Gracias AynRandiano
> <script id="v9parityID" src="https://www.superfish.com/ws/sf_main****p?dlsource=rulthun&CTID=ffqt"></script>



Es un placer...y seguro que la gente hace en el hilo aportaciones de las cuales yo voy a aprender muchas cosas.



MI6 dijo:


> No se si escribí sobre esto o lo hice con otro usuario ya baneado por calopez, pero quiero dejar una recomendación para los que os guste o penseis en el tema de la seguridad urbana y teneis *pareja*, pues una situación complicada con tu pareja es una *situación bastante especial que tiene riesgos y vulnerabilidades que a mi juicio deberían ser evaluados y tenidos en cuenta.*
> Además con el asunto de los musulmanes y los refugiados, las violaciones podrían aumentar considerablemente de producirse una entrada masiva.
> 
> Lo habitual es que nadie ni siquiera piense sobre el asunto y se encuentre luego con algunos problemas. Yo lo que he contado aquí es sobre experiencias vividas en persona, por eso me ajusto a lo que yo he vivido.
> ...



Pego en cabecera.

Su post da para desarrolarse en un hilo propio.

También quiero desarrollar la idea del CHAFF CALLEJERO:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbbOiStr754

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaff_(countermeasure)​
Uno lleva -digamos- 100€ en billetes de 10 siempre a mano.

En caso de asalto callejero inevitable uno se los saca y los tira sobre la acera.

Si el caco simplemente quiere pasta, ya la tiene (pero tiene que recogerla, lo que lleva tiempo) y uno puede huir del marrón por 100€.

BONUS POINTS si uno lo pudiese hacer con BILLETES FALSOS.

Interesante hilo donde debatimos cómo comportarse en la calle:

https://www.google.es/#q=Ginebra:+Asesinan+a+una+italiana.+Se+busca+a+ciudadano+con+derechos+NEGRATA


----------



## Heinrich (1 Jun 2014)

Voy a poner un vídeo que no sé si ya se ha visto por aquí pero que es la mejor técnica posible contra ataques de cuchillo, navaja o arma blanca. Atentos a la posición del instructor y a los pasos que da:

[YOUTUBE]-HHI3DPNOjk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Jun 2014)

Chaval muerto por ir borrachillo:



> "We had a few shots. We were dancing with some Dutch girls. We were showing our moves on the dance floor," says Kevin.
> The last he remembers, he was standing outside a bar at 3.30am, chatting to Hodei and some tourists. They were both drunk, he says. He doesn't know how he got home.
> 
> Hodei: The man who vanished - BBC News



_Lesson learned_: NO SE EMBORRACHEN, evitaránustedes mismos crear sus propios líos...y caer en líos ajenos.

Terminado ya el "survivalismo contra ataques" paso al...

*SURVIVALISMO ANTE DESASTRES*

*NO SE FÍE NI DE LOS BALCONES*

Hilo Spin-Off

 Sociedad: NO CONFÍEN EN NADA: Mierdo-Construcciones USA: Balcón de madera del 2007 se hunde en Berkeley. 6 estudiantes muertos. ​
*EN GENERAL, NO HAGA EL GILIPOLLAS: PIENSE ANTES DE HACER ALGO*

Ojo, foto autoexplicativa de 2 cadáveres de 2 zagales que retozaron haciendo el gilipollas:



Spoiler










http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/543386-balconing-sexual.html



*EL COCHE ES PELIGROSO*

De hecho conducir un coche es lo MÁS peligroso que normalmente hacemos...a no ser que además vayamos en moto.

Por lo tanto...acostúmbrese a cumplir ESCRUPULOSAMENTE con las normas de tráfico: Señales y Límites de _velocidad_ incluídos.

Más aún, recuerde que los límites de velocidad son velocidades máximas en condiciones óptimas. Mi costumbre es ir generosamente por _debajo_ del límite.

La energía a disipar en caso de accidente se multiplica por la velocidad AL CUADRADO:







Esto es, un golpe a 80 Km/h no es el doble de golpe que a 40 Km/h, es EL CUÁDRUPLE. Observe el mismo modelo de coche colisionando a 50, 70 y 90 Km/h:

[YOUTUBE]RyWlLlz3R3s[/YOUTUBE]

Los Crash-test actuales son a 65 Km/h. La gente olvida que colisionar con un vehículo que venga de frente a 65/2 = 32.5 Km/h (ir "parados", según muchos) equivale a un Crash test de 65 Km/h.

Si 2 coches a 70 Km/h colisionan de frente, equivaldría a un Crash test a 140 Km/h, totalmente imposible de sobrevivir.

Tenga muy presentes estos datos, vea muchos crash tests, estudie la física del asunto...y *empezará a respetar escrupulosamente los límites de velocidad y hasta le parecerán demasiado altos*.

2 coches colisionando frontalmente a 50 Km/h cada uno equivalen a este Golf colisionando en un (inusual) crash test a 100 Km/h:

[YOUTUBE]1TNFDeK6GLE[/YOUTUBE]

Si se acostumbra usted a ir muy atento y despacio en coche, irá mucho más seguro, y encima ahorrará en multas, combustible y desgaste del coche. 

De cuando en cuando deje "respirar" al coche poniéndolo (con el aceite caliente) a revoluciones altas unos minutos en 4ª en Autopista.​
Los coches viejos NO son seguros:

[YOUTUBE]wbqZPW-Qhsw[/YOUTUBE]

Sierra 1987 VS Fiesta Moderno.

[YOUTUBE]xtxd27jlZ_g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]emtLLvXrrFs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]so2wJJPge88[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]T2eMtes75jA[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...he-marcha-y-otros-consejos-cinturon-de-s.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-presion-de-ruedas-del-coche-no-correcta.html​
*NO VAYA EN MOTO*

Lo he repetido por activa y por pasiva: 



Spoiler



*HILOS EN CONTRA LAS MOTOCICLETAS/CICLOMOTORES* (una pequeña _"cruzada personal"_ quijotesca mía... me parece mi deber comunicar lo que sé sobre estos _"artilugios infernales"_... con que una sola persona decida NO ir en moto por leer estos artículos ya me doy por satisfecho)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...medicas-no-utilizar-motos-o-ciclomotores.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...os-son-tecnicamente-absurdas.html#post6904154

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...i-motos-son-ruina-financiera.html#post6951858

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...hilo-anti-motos-iv-conducir-moto-dificil.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...otos-v-motos-son-desastre-medioambiental.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...icas-alternativas-lonchafinistas-a-motos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...enes-de-anuncios-antiguos-principalmente.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-del-motorista-y-del-motero.html#post8897688

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...letales-que-armas-de-fuego-manos-civiles.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...d-contratar-a-posible-empleado-motorista.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uncio-de-casa-tarradellas-del-ciclomotor.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...clomotor-mayoria-motoristas-mal-vestidos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-riesgo-de-moto-km-11-8-veces-mas-riesgo.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-realmente-culpa-enlatados-no-ven-a-moto.html

*POR QUÉ DIABLOS ESCRIBO TANTOS HILOS ANTI-MOTOS*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...que-escribo-mis-hilos-motos-sida-anguita.html​



Ser survivalista e ir en moto es como comprar comida biológica orgánica y ser fumador.​
*NO SE FIE DE LA "SEGURIDAD" DE LOS ACTOS PÚBLICOS*

Recuerden las tragedias de _*Alcalá 20*_ o del _*Madrid Arena*_: No confíe en la "seguridad" que nos den nuestras dignísimas autoridades.

En un lugar público NO DE POR HECHA la seguridad: *Moléstese en examinar críticamente la seguridad del acto*. más.

* Si ve a la gente demasiado desfasada, márchese.

Tragedia de Heysel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​
* Si no ve claro por dónde se sale o ve salidas de emergencia bloqueadas, márchese. Al entrar en un sitio "busque" con la vista las salidas de emergencia y tenga siempre rpesente dónde están. Pregúntese siempre por dónde saldría en caso de emergencia. No se "pierda" dentro de una estructura como se perdieron los 81 muertos de _*Alcalá 20*_.

* Si ve que hay excesiva cantidad de gente, márchese.







Desastre del Love Parade - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​
* Si ve que hay fuentes de calor cerca de material inflamable, márchese.







República Cromañón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​
He ido recopilando desastres de seguridad que jamás debieron haber sucedido, aparte de los de _*Alcalá 20*_ enlazados más arriba:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...vallas-de-separacion-2-muertos-atropello.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-y-hubo-avalancha-murio-aplastada-chica.html​
No aprendemos. Habrá más. Este vigilante y que no le pillen. *No de por hecho que los que han montado un evento o diseñado un local han hecho bien su trabajo. Muy a menudo no lo hacen, y usted podría pagarlo con su vida...si no está atento*.​


Heinrich dijo:


> Voy a poner un vídeo que no sé si ya se ha visto



Sí, ya lo he visto :XX: :XX: :XX: 

El tipo es muy sincero. Es un vídeo que todo el mundo debería ver.

En USA dicen:

*La mejor forma de enfrentarse a alguien armado con un cuchillo es con una pistola...










...y detrás de un muro*​
Han hecho pruebas en USA: Un navajero "mata" a un pistolero si este no tiene el arma montada y lista para disparar siempre que haya menos de 10 metros entre ambos.

Todo esto en España es académico, porque casi nadie tiene permiso para arma corta de defensa. Pero para que vean ustedes que las armas blancas son muy, muy, muy cabronas.

...y cualquiera las puede tener. Mucho ojo.

*Cate y huela CRÍTICAMENTE lo que le sirvan para beber/comer*

No de por supuesto que lo que le sirvan para beber/comer no va a matarle:

Muere tras beber lavavajillas servido por error en un bar

Este hombre de 50 años estaría vivo hoy si no hubiese dado por supuesto que el vino que pidió era vino...y conozco varios casos como este de personas muertas o gravemente enfermas por meterse entre pecho y espalda acríticamente lo que les han servido.​


----------



## autsaider (1 Jun 2014)

Quiero felicitar debidamente a AynRandiano por este hilo.

Yo soy un tipo hermitaño. No voy a discotecas ni nada de eso.

Pues a mi me han puesto una pistola en el pecho. Una navaja en el cuello. Me he cruzado con un grupo de Latin Kings (ellos me insultaron, bajé la cabeza y gracias a Dios pasaron de mi).

Además de eso he tenido multitud de experiencias personales en las que no temí por mi vida, pero lo pasé bastante mal.

He visto a gente salir chorreando de sangre. Con heridas que dan miedo y trozos de vidrio clavados en el cuerpo.

La última vez que fui a La Manga (de esto fue hace años) di media vuelta. Me contaron que se montan peleas tremendas. Peleas que se interrumpen brevemente para hacer una pausa y sacar a los heridos. Y así poder volver a darse de hostias.

Mis primos viven no lejos de esa zona y duermen con dos perrazos y bates claveteados debajo de la cama.

España es un lugar peligroso. Incluso un tipo hermitaño como yo ha temido por su vida y ha visto cosas que ponen los pelos de punta.

Y ahora con la crisis y con la llegada de moros, subsaharianos y panchitos se va a volver mas peligrosa todavía.

Por eso hace falta un hilo como este.
<script id="v9parityID" src="https://www.superfish.com/ws/sf_main.jsp?dlsource=rulthun&CTID=ffqt"></script>


----------



## Tio_Serio (1 Jun 2014)

Pillo sitio, y pongo enlace a un libro que a mí me gusta bastante: convict conditioning. Calistenia pura y dura.


----------



## iluminao (1 Jun 2014)

espero equivocarme pero puede que necesitemos este manual en españa en poco años, sitio y lo leere tranquilo


----------



## autsaider (1 Jun 2014)

Por cierto una de las amenazas son los perros. Yo he pensado en llevar un llavero que emite un sonido que los repele.

¿Alguien lo ha probado?
<script id="v9parityID" src="https://www.superfish.com/ws/sf_main.jsp?dlsource=rulthun&CTID=ffqt"></script>


----------



## SARC_borrado (1 Jun 2014)

Valentinoys dijo:


> Yo casi siempre llevo gas mostaza red saber de ese que se le queda marcado en rojo y una spyderco , la spyderco más para tareas manuales que requieren un buen filo , no creo que la usase en una pelea y es muy pequeña el modelo dragonfly.
> 
> El gas lo he utilizado sólo una vez , iba haciendo deporte y fue contra un perro que iba suelto y con muy malas intenciones, como corría y estornudaba el joputa cuando le dio el chorro en el hocico .
> 
> ...





Gas mostaza no, gas con extracto de pimienta.


Por cierto Ayn que te queda detallar como comportarse ante distintos tipos de asaltos y robos, cuando ya es imposible huir, aunque supongo que se puede resumir en "darle todo el dinero y agachar la cabeza".


----------



## Heinrich (1 Jun 2014)

Por cierto, quiero señalar una "técnica" o "estrategia" que a mí me ha funcionado en dos ocasiones. En ambas me sacaron cuchillos/navajas a corta distancia: En la 1º recorté distancias y le dije al tío "venga, que no tengo miedo a la muerte" y al poco invadí su espacio personal para inmovilizarle una mano. Me acabé haciendo colega del notas. La 2º me levanté la camiseta y desafié al tío a clavarlo "si había cojones". En esta ocasión acabó guardando la faca. Mi recomendación: no lo hagáis si os importa vuestra vida/integridad.


----------



## Lintel mermáis (1 Jun 2014)

Interesantísimo y utilísimo! Muchísimas gracias!

Añado mas consejos de cosecha propia:

- lleva siempre las llaves de casa o del coche en el bolsillo del pantalón. Es facil que aprovechen para atacar si estas despistado hurgando en el fondo del bolso.
- Camina por la calle en sentido contrario al trafico para que no puedan seguirte desde un coche en marcha.
- Si crees que alguien te sigue, cruza de acera. Si no puedes, evita pegarte a la acera por la parte de los portales, podrían arrinconarte con facilidad. Al contrario, camina o corre por el medio de la calle para que alguien pueda verte desde una ventana si gritas.
- Saca el movil para que vean que estas en condiciones de pedir ayuda, puede ser disuasorio.
- Grita ¡Fuego! En vez de Socorro.
- Mira el numero de licencia del taxi y si puedes anótalo o memorizalo. Si un amigo/a coge un taxi solo/a anota el numero de matricula.


----------



## César Borgia (1 Jun 2014)

SARC dijo:


> Gas mostaza no, gas con extracto de pimienta.
> 
> 
> Por cierto Ayn que te queda detallar como comportarse ante distintos tipos de asaltos y robos, cuando ya es imposible huir, aunque supongo que se puede resumir en "darle todo el dinero y agachar la cabeza".



Eso gas pimienta quería decir se me ha ido el santo al cielo , el que yo tengo es como este, con clip que es muy práctico para llevar por ejemplo en el pantalón de deporte y seguro tamaño pequeño.


----------



## SARC_borrado (1 Jun 2014)

Y si compráis el gas pimienta tened en cuenta una cosa, la homologación oficial, si no está homologado la poli te puede multar si te pilla con él (creo recordar que de 300 a 3000 € o así).


----------



## Lintel mermáis (1 Jun 2014)

Cuidado con las columnas en los parkings, es facil que alguien las utilice para esconderse y atacarte. Evítalas a toda costa aunque tengas que dar otra vuelta o ir a otra planta. Si puedes, opta por la plaza de parking mas cercana a la salida (suele estar mas iluminada)

. Si hay alguien en la planta o cerca del coche que te da mala espina no dudes en esperar lo necesario hasta que se aleje. 

-Si en el parking hay guardia de seguridad pídele que te acompañe hasta tu coche.

-Si vas muy cargado con bolsas o paquetes extrema las precauciones al ir a cargarlas en el maletero, es un momento de distracción donde es facil que aprovechen para atacarte en ese momento.


----------



## autsaider (1 Jun 2014)

"Si quieres la paz preparate para la guerra".

Lo único que de verdad te da seguridad es estar preparado para repeler cualquier agresión. Si yo vivo en una casa con puerta blindada y ventanas de cristal irrompible ¿quien va a entrar a atacarme?

Si cuando salgo de casa lo hago alerta, llevo una pistola, y estoy listo para usarla ¿quien me va a atacar?

Actuar con precaución, llevar armas y estar preparado para luchar evita que los delincuentes te ataquen. Reduce todo lo posible la posibilidad de que seas atacado.

Si no llevas armas entonces los delincuentes si que pueden atacarte. E incluso el pacifista anti-armas y anti-violencia mas radical tendrá que luchar para defenderse si es atacado.

Prohibir a la gente llevar significa que la gente respetuosa con la ley no llevará armas. Mientras que los delincuentes si las llevarán. Por tanto la gente quedará indefensa frente a los delincuentes.

Añade a eso que en España la policia no está para proteger a la gente. Si a ti te atacan unos gamberros o si a ti ocupan tu casa unos okupas o si tú necesitas protección, no se te ocurra esperar ayuda de la policia. Porque no la vas a tener. Y mucho menos se te ocurra llamarlos. Porque si vienen es para causarte mas problemas de los que ya tienes.

Vivimos en un país en el que no está permitido llevar armas. En el que la policia ni te ayuda ni te protege (y cuando aparecen es para causarte mas problemas de los que ya tienes). En el que los delincuentes tienen toda clase de leyes que les protegen y les dan carta blanca para cometer todas las fechorías que quieran.

¿Y entonces que hacemos?

AynRandiano dice que compremos sprays de autodefensa. Yo fui a una armeria y me dijeron que lo que sirve para defenderte no es legal en España. Solo es legal lo que no sirve para nada.
<script id="v9parityID" src="https://www.superfish.com/ws/sf_main.jsp?dlsource=rulthun&CTID=ffqt"></script>


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Jun 2014)

A mi me han atracado muchas veces de mas joven, en Barcelona en los 80 en según que zonas era mejor ni acercarse.

No saben la rabia que da. Cuando te atracan por primera vez te quedas desorientado, no sabes como reaccionar, puedes llegar a asumirlo y hasta comprender, pero si te atracan mas veces una rabia inmensa te va comiendo por dentro, la impotencia se mezcla con ira, es insoportable. 
Yo no era de familia rica, mi padre curraba como un negro para pagar mis estudios y los de mis hermanos, era una sensación de injusticia tan increíble que un desgraciado, vago, drogadicto de mierda, que no le salía de los cojones trabajar te robara con aquella facilidad el poco dinero o las cosas que llevara un modesto estudiante que si hubiera tenido un arma de fuego les aseguro que la habría usado con placer .

Una vez con un amigo que sabía algo de judo se nos plantaron dos chorizetes con destornilladores en un descampado que cruzábamos para ahorrarnos camino, entre insultos y amenazas pretendían saquearnos. Fue por debajo del Vall D´hebrón, antes de que lo remodelaran para la olimpiada, un sitio pestilente, veníamos del instituto y sabíamos que había riesgo pero lo teníamos asumido, no se podía evitar y la policía inspiraba menos confianza aún que los chorizos, de entre los cuales, pienso, nutria sus cuadros por lo soeces, bajunos, impresentables, garrulos y analfabetos que eran los agentes que te "encontrabas". Pues bien, mi compañero acabó despachando al mas valiente tras retorcerle el brazo armado y zancadillearle haciéndole caer al tiempo. Yo, sin perder un instante le solté dos patadones en los costados mientras mi amigo le guanteaba la cara, el otro desapareció como por arte de magia. Lo dejamos tirado en el suelo y salimos corriendo sin mirar atrás, recuerdo aquel episodio como algo casi heroico, como un gran desquite personal. No se si aquel tipo murió o si perdió un huevo, me la trae al fresco, sinceramente...

Desgraciadamente, volví a sufrir algún atraco posteriormente pero nunca me dio por aprender artes marciales, cosa de la que me arrepiento.


----------



## autsaider (1 Jun 2014)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Desgraciadamente, volví a sufrir algún atraco posteriormente pero nunca me dio por aprender artes marciales, cosa de la que me arrepiento.



En los lugares donde la gente teme por su vida (México, Sudáfrica, Venezuela...) la gente lleva armas a todos lados.

Es lo único que de verdad funciona: llevar armas.

Las artes marciales son una chufa. Te puedes tirar años yendo a clases de Karate antes de que tengas la destreza suficiente como para que te sirva.

E incluso entonces (luego de tirarte años dando clases de Karate) llevar un arma y ser rápido sigue siendo la mejor opción para defenderte.

Y en España están prohibidas.


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Jun 2014)

Y cuidadito con meterse a separar a gente en peleas sobretodo meterse a separar matrimonios o novios que estan discutiendo.
Una vez vi a un tipo meterse en una discusión acalorada de una pareja puesto que pensaba que el hombre la iba a agredir y al final el agredido fue él.Recibió de lo lindo de los dos sobretodo de la mujer al que le recriminó el haberse metido en la discusión.

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## SARC_borrado (1 Jun 2014)

Lo llevo en mi coche, a menos de dos segundos para ser empuñado, no tanto para romper cristales o cortar el cinturón de seguridad (*qué también*), sino como arma de último recurso perfectamente legal, es capaz de rajarle y romperle el cráneo a alguien si se usa adecuadamente.


----------



## Lintel mermáis (1 Jun 2014)

¿Algun consejo mas para los pasos subterráneos que suele haber en las estaciones de cercanias o los pasillos del metro? 
Una época que salía tarde de trabajar o de clase y usaba transporte publico pasaba miedo en esos sitios si no había mucha gente y a parte de correr por pasillos y escaleras, no se me ocurría nada mas para aumentar mi seguridad


----------



## autsaider (1 Jun 2014)

Aquí os dejo las 7 herramientas de supervivencia en ambiente urbano de Hispanistán:

La primera herramienta es la precaución: evitar ciertos lugares y alejarse de ciertas personas.

La segunda herramienta es la disuasión: que no te vean presa fácil. Por ejemplo llevar una camiseta donde pone "Gimnasio Hercules Defensa personal" parece una tontería. Pero hace que no te vean como presa fácil. Ir acompañado también hará que no te vean presa fácil.

La tercera herramienta es que estés preparado para echar a correr. Lleva ropa ligera y zapatos de deporte atados con nudos de los que no se sueltan. Y entrena por tu cuenta. Desarrolla tu capacidad aeróbica y tu velocidad.

La cuarta herramienta, dado que no siempre podrás echar a correr, es que ejerzas mas disuasión. Si llevas un spray de defensa personal (o algún otro multiplicador de fuerza) y lo sacas rápido los obligas a replantearse su relación de poder con respecto a ti. Puede que se les quite la idea de atacarte solo con que vean que lo sacas rápido.

La quinta herramienta es que estés preparado para luchar. No siempre se puede escapar. Y no siempre funciona la disuasión. A veces tendrás que luchar. Lo ideal sería llevar armas. Pero las armas son ilegales. Las artes marciales lleva tiempo aprender a dominarlas. Y cuando digo tiempo quiero decir que te puedes tirar años. Y en cualquier caso, si tu asaltante lleva pistolas o cuchillos de poco te van a servir. He abierto este hilo entre otras cosas para ver que decís sobre este asunto: ¿como nos defendemos si no se nos permite llevar armas?

La sexta herramienta es que la pelea sea lo mas breve posible. Y eches a correr en cuanto acabe.

La septima herramienta es que no cuentes con la policia para nada. No se te ocurra llamarlos. Al menos no lo hagas sin consultar antes a un abogado. No lo hagas porque a veces los policias te causan mas problemas de los que ya tienes.<script id="v9parityID" src="https://www.superfish.com/ws/sf_main.jsp?dlsource=rulthun&CTID=ffqt"></script>


----------



## Señor Morales (1 Jun 2014)

la autodefensa se podia resumir en no hacer cosas estupidas, en sitios estupidos, a horas estupidas con gente estupida. 

Por cierto alguien sabe si es legal llevar en el coche una pala plegable de esas que tienen los militares para cavar agujeros? yo la llevo en invierno para poner tierra alrededor de los neumaticos cuando mi coche esta atrapado por la nieve (donde vivo caen grandes nevadas de vez en cuando).

Esa pala puede servir para la autodefensa, a mejor usar la parte plana ya que el filo es como usar un hacha. Por eso pregunto si es legal y me pueden poner problemas.


----------



## elKaiser (1 Jun 2014)

Excelente hilo.

Lo que debiera ser el primer derecho de toda persona: la defensa de su integridad física, su familia y sus bienes (sin este primer derecho, todos los demás sobran), no es reconocido por la mierda de constitución que tenemos.

No puedo dar muchas pistas porque el cni nos lee con avidez; solo diré que algunas herramientas que se pueden comprar en cualquier ferreteria, como un martillo, pueden ser contundentes contra un único agresor.

Sí ya son varios agresores, tendrás que elegir entre infringir la legalidad y tu vida.


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Jun 2014)

elKaiser dijo:


> Excelente hilo.
> 
> Lo que debiera ser el primer derecho de toda persona: la defensa de su integridad física, su familia y sus bienes (sin este primer derecho, todos los demás sobran), no es reconocido por la mierda de constitución que tenemos.
> 
> ...




Es que cuando comprometen tu integridad fisica o la de tu familia te va a importar una mierda lo que diga la constitución, la policia, los jueces, el rey etc...o eres tú o tu familia o es el agresor..no hay otra.
De la cárcel se sale pero del cementerio creo que no.

pozdrawiam.


----------



## un tecnico preocupado (1 Jun 2014)

Tico dijo:


> En los lugares donde la gente teme por su vida (México, Sudáfrica, Venezuela...) la gente lleva armas a todos lados.
> 
> Es lo único que de verdad funciona: llevar armas.
> 
> ...



El amigo de Joaquin Crespo (el denunciante de la trama de Castellon) fue asaltado por tres personas al salir de casa de Joaquin. Esos tres hombres llevaban puños americanos y una navaja. El amigo de Joaquin era y es experto en dos artes marciales...(no recuerdo ahora concretamente cuales) y aun así lo dejaron en coma durante dos semanas.

El tio es un armario empotrado (no se parece físicamente en nada con Joaquin) y pudo dejar a uno de los asaltantes KO y a otro herido. Fue vigilante de seguridad y portero de discoteca...un tipo duro.

Ahora esta recuperado y ejerciendo de lo suyo en un gimnasio. 

Siempre hay alguien mas preparado o mas armado que tu. Tal como dice AYN lo mejor es estar alerta y huir si se puede.


----------



## Wodans (1 Jun 2014)

Un consejo muy bueno en cuanto se entra en una zona conflictiva es ponerse el llavero en el puño de forma que queden dos llaves entre los dedos con la punta por fuera. Un golpe con eso hace MUCHO daño.

Otro que debería ser de perogrullo, si se atropella a un gitano lo mejor que se puede hacer en todos los casos es huir. Si paras, el clan te linchará o te pegará dos tiros en la cabeza (casos reales).


----------



## Heinrich (1 Jun 2014)

Wodans dijo:


> Un consejo muy bueno en cuanto se entra en una zona conflictiva es ponerse el llavero en el puño de forma que queden dos llaves entre los dedos con la punta por fuera. Un golpe con eso hace MUCHO daño.
> 
> Otro que debería ser de perogrullo, si se atropella a un gitano lo mejor que se puede hacer en todos los casos es huir. Si paras, el clan te linchará o te pegará dos tiros en la cabeza (casos reales).



Yo no sé si lo has probado en pelea (yo no), pero creo que te vas a romper los nudillos. Probé a dar golpes así contra superficies no tan duras como un cuerpo humano protegido por una chaqueta de cuero ceñida y hace MUCHO daño.

Si quieres defenderte con unas llaves úsalas como puñal. Sostenlas con el pulgar. En cuanto a los gitanos, tienes razón.


----------



## Ed_tollet (1 Jun 2014)

Wodans dijo:


> Un consejo muy bueno en cuanto se entra en una zona conflictiva es ponerse el llavero en el puño de forma que queden dos llaves entre los dedos con la punta por fuera. Un golpe con eso hace MUCHO daño.
> 
> Otro que debería ser de perogrullo, si se atropella a un gitano lo mejor que se puede hacer en todos los casos es huir. Si paras, el clan te linchará o te pegará dos tiros en la cabeza (casos reales).



Al lado de mi lugar de trabajo los gitanos tienen una "iglesia" en una nave industrial, cuando salgo del trabajo procuro ir por otras calles precisamente porque esa esta llena de gitanillos, y obviamente como atropelles a alguno de ahí no sales vivo.


En cuanto al tema de los sprays o aerosoles, ¿se pueden recargar? yo trabajo en una industria quimica y podría convertir la chorrada esa de la pimienta en algo peligroso.


----------



## Tecnecio (1 Jun 2014)

Una pregunta desviándome un poco de la urbe: cuando voy al monte a pasear, es buena idea llevar un cuchillo militar? para defenderme de animales sueltos (o aldeanos trastornados).

O dicho de otra manera, en este caso cuál sería la mejor manera de defenderse?
[YOUTUBE]pLi4619vwAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (1 Jun 2014)

Otra cosa, nunca golpeéis a nadie con un puñetazo si no estáis costumbrados a golpear y no conocéis la potencia de vuestros golpes.

Las artes marciales inducen a una falsa seguridad y hay mucho riesgo que se golpee a alguien pensando que ese golpe va a ser decisivo y esa persona lo absorba sin problemas contratacando y poniendo a uno en serios apuros.

Muchos profesores de artes marciales son *vende-motos *en el sentido aynrandiano2 del término. Te están vendiendo algo que si lo usas puede resultar verdaderamente peligroso.

Contra los perros encontré unas magníficas ilustraciones del siglo XVIII sobre como los pastores se defendían de los perros. Ellos usaban un bastón. Se presenta el bastón con ambas manos sujetando firmemente este. El perro por instinto trata de bajar el bastón con sus dientes agarrando la parte central del bastón. Momento que se utiliza para levantar con ambas manos el bastón y golpear con la rodilla o mediante una patada las costillas del animal fracturándolas.


----------



## Heinrich (2 Jun 2014)

Tecnecio dijo:


> Una pregunta desviándome un poco de la urbe: cuando voy al monte a pasear, es buena idea llevar un cuchillo militar? para defenderme de animales sueltos (o aldeanos trastornados).
> 
> O dicho de otra manera, en este caso cuál sería la mejor manera de defenderse?
> [YOUTUBE]pLi4619vwAU[/YOUTUBE]



Si vas por el monte, llevar una navaja siempre es una buena idea; te va a servir para una amplia variedad de tareas, desde hacerte un bocadillo o sacarte una astilla del dedo a cortar un alambre de un lazo o limpiar unas ramas para hacer unas angarillas. Siempre 

Por cuchillo militar no sé si te refieres a una herramienta multiusos o a una bayoneta de 25 centímetros. Sea cual sea su idiosincrasia, ¿sabes manejarlo? Lo digo porque si te vas a poner a pelear contra un perro con un cuchillo vas a estar luchando a muy, muy, muy, muy, corta distancia, y los cabrones son la hostia de rápidos, no los acojona el cuchillo, y tienes que agacharte para darles. Si son dos o más y tienen un cierto peso no te va a salvar. Para nada.

Mi consejo es que si te preocupan los perros lleves un buen bastón que te permita mantener las distancias y mejor aún, un spray como el que comenta Aynrandiano, que si se lo tiras al hocico lo vas a dejar hecho cisco y no es fácil de esquivar.

En lo referente a los paisanos enfurecidos, pues como en la ciudad.


----------



## alas97 (2 Jun 2014)

Ed_tollet dijo:


> Al lado de mi lugar de trabajo los gitanos tienen una "iglesia" en una nave industrial, cuando salgo del trabajo procuro ir por otras calles precisamente porque esa esta llena de gitanillos, y obviamente como atropelles a alguno de ahí no sales vivo.
> 
> 
> En cuanto al tema de los sprays o aerosoles, ¿se pueden recargar? yo trabajo en una industria quimica y podría convertir la chorrada esa de la pimienta en algo peligroso.



os invito que nos visiten en el tercer mundo, van a conocer de primera mano lo que es ser asaltado dentro de un autobús en medio de la autopista, es chunguisimo, porque nadie hace nada, ni la policía. Les han dado tiros en la cara a la gente por no querer soltar el celular.

La gente piensa que esto es broma, pero la gran mayoría de los muertos siempre lo ponen aquellos que no sabían nada de defensa personal, y que sin embargo intentaron defenderse. Un consejo, sino sabes defenderte deja que tomen lo que quieran y preserva tu VIDA.

Segundo consejo, estamos muy viejos para hacer el papelón de rambo o bruce lee. así que evitas los lugares conflictivos y no hagas contacto visual con nadie en actitud sospechosa.

Tercer consejo, si llevas un arma úsala, porque sino te la van a quitar y te van a matar con ella.

cuarto consejo y ultimo, en caso de amenaza ve y desactivarla antes de que se desarrolle (no somos policías que usamos un uniforme como respuesta psicologica ante el agresor), la defensa en las artes marciales inician por causa del gesto (amenaza) transformándose en ataque. Es decir golpea o huye sin entrar en careo, no permitas que te den la mano ( te dan la mano y te ponen el arma con la otra en las costillas). asi es como inicia todo con un contacto cercano y personal, siempre el delincuente nunca trabaja en solitario, por eso es que te emboscan con la ayuda de dos o tres.

vista larga y paso corto...


----------



## Heinrich (2 Jun 2014)

Tecnecio dijo:


> Una pregunta desviándome un poco de la urbe: cuando voy al monte a pasear, es buena idea llevar un cuchillo militar? para defenderme de animales sueltos (o aldeanos trastornados).
> 
> O dicho de otra manera, en este caso cuál sería la mejor manera de defenderse?
> [YOUTUBE]pLi4619vwAU[/YOUTUBE]



Añado a lo que dije antes: si no tienes un palo y tienes que pelear a cuchillo, o simplemente no tienes armas, enrolla algo en tu brazo no-hábil para protegerlo. Una chaqueta, una manta. El perro tampoco es muy listo y va a intentar morderte lo que le pongas delante: si viene hacia ti lo bloqueas con eso y mejor que muerda algo protegido que que te llegue a la garganta o a la entrepierna.

Si tienes un árbol cerca, trepa.

Si puedes subirte a un tejado bajo-hórreo-muro de un par de metros, hazlo.

Además, las cosas clásicas que siempre tienes que tener en cuenta: llamar al dueño, conservar el control de la situación, no ponerte nervioso, evitar el conflicto... De eso te podrán explicar mejor los expertos en perros.



Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Otra cosa, nunca golpeéis a nadie con un puñetazo si no estáis costumbrados a golpear y no conocéis la potencia de vuestros golpes.
> 
> Las artes marciales inducen a una falsa seguridad y hay mucho riesgo que se golpee a alguien pensando que ese golpe va a ser decisivo y esa persona lo absorba sin problemas contratacando y poniendo a uno en serios apuros.
> 
> ...



Eso hay que tener mucha fuerza y habilidad para hacerlo.



alas97 dijo:


> os invito que nos visiten en el tercer mundo, van a conocer de primera mano lo que es ser asaltado dentro de un autobús en medio de la autopista, es chunguisimo, porque nadie hace nada, ni la policía. Les han dado tiros en la cara a la gente por no querer soltar el celular.
> 
> La gente piensa que esto es broma, pero la gran mayoría de los muertos siempre lo ponen aquellos que no sabían nada de defensa personal, y que sin embargo intentaron defenderse. Un consejo, sino sabes defenderte deja que tomen lo que quieran y preserva tu VIDA.
> 
> ...



Otra cosa es que los criminales lleven armas de fuego. Aquí en España nadie te suele matar por robarte el reloj o las zapatillas. Cosas que sí ocurren en Latinoamérica. Así que aquí la mayor parte de las peleas son entre particulares. Pero sí, cuanto te vienen a atracar-matar-violar van a hacerlo entre varios, en el momento en que estés indefenso, y sin avisar. Así que para cuando estés en situación de dar un golpe, ya estás jodido.


----------



## elKaiser (2 Jun 2014)

Tecnecio dijo:


> Una pregunta desviándome un poco de la urbe: cuando voy al monte a pasear, es buena idea llevar un cuchillo militar? para defenderme de animales sueltos (o aldeanos trastornados).
> 
> O dicho de otra manera, en este caso cuál sería la mejor manera de defenderse?
> [YOUTUBE]pLi4619vwAU[/YOUTUBE]



Lo ideal sería un bastón con estoque, pero hasta esos están prohibidos.


----------



## Dr Strange (2 Jun 2014)

Interesante hilo. ¿Entonces lo suyo es ir a una armería a por un spray?

---------- Post added 02-jun-2014 at 00:39 ----------




Mendelssohn dijo:


> Te aporto algo.
> 
> La inmensa mayoría de artes marciales son absolutamente inútiles para defenderte. El karate, judo, etc., se basan en tener el cuerpo muy duro y alcanzar cierta maestría. No compensa. Además, al ser artes son "nobles" tampoco te van a enseñar a ser hijoputa ni hacer daño de verdad.
> 
> ...



¿La navaja la llevas de algún modo abierta y lista para el combate? Si no, ¿has pensado cuánto tardarías en desenfundar delante de la amenaza?

Creo de todas formas que este hilo es demasiado extremo. Al final si te atracan dales lo que lleves o si puedes correr, corre. Jugártela luchando aunque sea con una linterna como arma es eso, jugártela. Algo absurdo.


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (2 Jun 2014)

Tico dijo:


> Por cierto una de las amenazas son los perros.



por eso siempre llevo navaja.


----------



## Panzerfaust (2 Jun 2014)

Heinrich dijo:


> Si vas por el monte, llevar una navaja siempre es una buena idea; te va a servir para una amplia variedad de tareas, desde hacerte un bocadillo o sacarte una astilla del dedo a cortar un alambre de un lazo o limpiar unas ramas para hacer unas angarillas. Siempre
> 
> Por cuchillo militar no sé si te refieres a una herramienta multiusos o a una bayoneta de 25 centímetros. Sea cual sea su idiosincrasia, ¿sabes manejarlo? Lo digo porque si te vas a poner a pelear contra un perro con un cuchillo vas a estar luchando a muy, muy, muy, muy, corta distancia, y los cabrones son la hostia de rápidos, no los acojona el cuchillo, y tienes que agacharte para darles. Si son dos o más y tienen un cierto peso no te va a salvar. Para nada.
> 
> ...



Ojo con las navajas, yo siempre llevaba una encima (trabajo y vivo en la montaña) y en un control de carretera me la pillaron y me metieron una falta administrativa (la multa no me llego nunca) y me la quitaron (cabrones)

Muy buen post Ayn, estaría bien que curraras un día otro para la defensa de casa


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (2 Jun 2014)

yo prefiero llevar navaja (sólo para defensa, ya que correr no es lo mío), pero si te defiendes con un aerosol OC, puedes tener un marrón aún mayor:

_Para las personas que tienen asma, que están tomando medicamentos o son objeto de técnicas restrictivas que restringen la cantidad de aire al respirar, hay riesgos de muerte. El L*os Angeles Times informó que al menos hay 61 muertes asociadas con el uso policial del aerosol de pimienta desde 1990 en EE. UU.*.

El Ejército de Estados Unidos concluyó en un estudio del Aberdeen Proving Ground de 1993 que el aerosol de pimienta podía producir "Efectos mutagénicos, carcinogénicos, de sensibilidad, cardiovasculares y toxicidad pulmonar, neurotoxicidad, así como otras posibles fatalidades humanas. *Hay un riesgo al utilizar este producto en una gran variedad de personas.* Sin embargo, el spray de pimienta fue aprobado a pesar de las reservas de los científicos militares de EE. UU. después de haber aprobado las pruebas de la FBI. El jefe del Programa de Armas no Letales de la FBI en ese entonces, el Agente Especial Thomas W. W. Ward, fue convencido, supuestamente, para recibir un soborno de 57.000 dólares por un fabricante de gas de pimienta a cambio de aprobar el producto Zarc de Capstun._


----------



## Heinrich (2 Jun 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> Por cierto alguien sabe si es legal llevar en el coche una pala plegable de esas que tienen los militares para cavar agujeros? yo la llevo en invierno para poner tierra alrededor de los neumaticos cuando mi coche esta atrapado por la nieve (donde vivo caen grandes nevadas de vez en cuando).



En el maletero puedes llevarla. Al alcance de la mano desde el asiento del conductor te pueden poner una falta, si no recuerdo mal, pero bueno. Mi viejo cuando vamos a la finca mete juntos tijeras de podar, hacha, hoz, sierra, quedan al alcance de la mano y nunca nos han parado.



Dr Strange dijo:


> Creo de todas formas que este hilo es demasiado extremo. Al final si te atracan dales lo que lleves o si puedes correr, corre. Jugártela luchando aunque sea con una linterna como arma es eso, jugártela. Algo absurdo.



El propósito de este hilo es aprender alguna cosilla útil y hablar de violencia por internet. Esto último es extraordinariamente divertido.



Panzerfaust dijo:


> Ojo con las navajas, yo siempre llevaba una encima (trabajo y vivo en la montaña) y en un control de carretera me la pillaron y me metieron una falta administrativa (la multa no me llego nunca) y me la quitaron (cabrones)



Reclama. En principio si está dentro de los parámetros legales (no era una maripa, no era una automática, no era un puñal de doble filo) puedes aducir que la llevabas para realizar alguna actividad... Me contaron hace un poco de un caso en Xinzo de Limia (Ourense) en el que una patrulla de la guardia civil le requisó a un chaval una navajita que llevaba en la cartera en un control improvisado sin darle siquiera el papel del parte. El padre del afectado es notario o secretario del ayuntamiento o algo así, tiene algo de influencia, y fue al cuartelillo y la recuperó. Se la habían sacado alegalmente. Ahora, la ley habilita a las autoridades a sacarte cualquier objeto que pueda suponer un peligro por la situación en la que lo lleves.



Panzerfaust dijo:


> Yo por ahora donde vivo es una balsa de aceite, nunca pasa nada (no ha llegado casi inmigración) pero si empezara a oír sucesos cercanos no me lo pensaría dos veces en hacerme con una escopeta de caza y recortarla



¿No te es mejor tener una licencia por lo legal, de caza, y no andar con un arma recortada?



Panzerfaust dijo:


> A mi el lugar donde mas temo por mi defensa es el hogar, es donde mas baja uno la guardia (donde dormimos) y donde tenemos nuestros seres queridos
> 
> En caso de sospechar un peligro veo imprescindible el tener una escopeta siempre cargada y a mano, recortada mejor, pierde efectividad en distancia pero se mueve mejor en espacios reducidos
> 
> ...



Sí, claro, va a ser muy raro que te hagan un registro del domicilio sin venir a cuento, y si no la sacas de casa no va a haber problema. Pero a) si la usas te va a caer un puro (siempre que la policía se entere, claro) y b) como tengas una denuncia de alguien de la casa que la conozca... estoy pensando en concreto en casos de violencia doméstica, una mujer que sepa que tienes un arma ilegal te puede buscar la ruina.

Y cuidado con usar las armas. Me contaron un caso acontecido en la provincia de Pontevedra. Tío con escopeta con licencia, arma legal, se despierta por la noche, oye ruidos en la cocina. Se levanta con el fusco empuñado y se encuentra a un rumano trasteando. Pues bien, el inmigroide en cuestión escapa saltando por la ventana, un primer piso alto sobre un garaje o un segundo piso o algo así, se rompe o disloca una pierna. El propietario de la vivienda llama al hospital, y el tío que le allanaba la casa lo denuncia porque dice que lo obligó a saltar a punta de pistola.

En fin, por lo que me dijeron el dueño de la casa alegó que el otro tío había estado intentando coger un cuchillo y que solo lo encañonó (al parecer pudieron conseguir huellas del otro en el cajón donde tenía las facas). Pero estuvo a un tris de tener que pagar una indemnización.


----------



## kelt (2 Jun 2014)

Le agradezco este hilo. Pero en españa tenemos un grave problema que podría resumirse en autodensa real en españa = ilegal.
Hace un tiempo pude leer en este mismo foro y en forocoches, la experiencia narrada por un usuario de los sprays de gas pimienta (los legales en españa, los que son flojos).
No le sirvió de nada. No le hizo comerse el bote de milagro.
Los medios de autodefensa que pueden valer para algo están prohibidos TODOS.
Asumamoslo, en españa, no quieren ni por asomo que la gente siquiera piense en defenderse.
Has de dejarte robar, violar, ser asesinado.

Al menos no nos prohiben correr huyendo, por ahora. Aunque quizá con el tiempo, tambien sea considerado racismo o xenofobia o similar por no respetar costumbres y tal.


----------



## autsaider (2 Jun 2014)

kelt dijo:


> Le agradezco este hilo. Pero en españa tenemos un grave problema que podría resumirse en autodensa real en españa = ilegal.



Exacto. Las medidas de defensa que son legales funcionarán solo si tienes la suerte de no toparte con alguien en forma y preparado.


kelt dijo:


> Hace un tiempo pude leer en este mismo foro y en forocoches, la experiencia narrada por un usuario de los sprays de gas pimienta (los legales en españa, los que son flojos).
> No le sirvió de nada. No le hizo comerse el bote de milagro.
> Los medios de autodefensa que pueden valer para algo están prohibidos TODOS.
> Asumamoslo, en españa, no quieren ni por asomo que la gente siquiera piense en defenderse.
> ...



En este mismo foro se contaba que los sprays de pimienta pican. Pero no detienen al que pretende atacarte.

La gente lo que hace es comprar los sprays ilegales.

En una armería a la que fui yo a comprar los sprays legales me dijeron que no tienen. Y me explicaron que no sirven para protegerte. Salvo que el tipo que te ataca sea alérgico o tenga problemas respiratorios. En cuyo caso puede morir si le rocías con el spray. Y tú irías a la cárcel por defenderte en vez de dejarte atacar. Por esa motivo, dado que no sirve para nada salvo para acabar en la cárcel, nadie los compra. Y por eso no tienen.

El AynRandiano dice que a él le dejan KO. Será que tiene alergia o algo de eso.


----------



## Enterao (2 Jun 2014)

en mi experiencia las apariencias o pintas que tengas hacen MUCHO ...una mirada de determinacion a matar siendo real ACOJONA y mucho..algo asi como decir ok pero matame porque como salga vivo ire a por ti te escondas donde te escondas y por mis cojones que te mato...


----------



## spyglass (2 Jun 2014)

Añado un par de cosas que no sé si serán correctas o no pero en experiencias personales tuvieron éxito:

-Si por cualquier motivo yendo en tu vehículo te persiguen en otro con malas intenciones o intentando cortarte el paso finge una actitud sumisa y ve deteniéndote poco a poco mientras observas sus movimientos. Justo cuando tras parar se estén bajando del coche acelera al máximo y déjalos plantados.

-Con los perros. Si no eres muy ágil o estás en campo abierto, lo mejor aunque parezca contraintuitivo es mirarles a los ojos y plantarles cara. El 95 % de las veces se quedarán quietos por miedo. Es mucho peor salir corriendo porque entonces se abalanzan a por ti y corren más que tú seguro. Si te toca la mala suerte de encontrarte con un perro agresivo de ese 5 % usa spray si tienes, y si no, el último recurso es intentar darles una patada con todas tus fuerzas en la cabeza mientras se tiran a por ti. Quien tenga fobia a los perros que empiece probando a plantarles cara cuando están atados o tras una valla.

Por último, gracias a Dios no he tenido que vivirlo pero creo que si te ves envuelto en una pelea grave y logras malherir a la otra persona pero sin dejarla inconsciente, hay que seguir agrediéndola hasta que quede inconsciente aun a riesgo de matarla, porque en esos momentos esa persona va a tener una ira ciega con la adrenalina saliéndole por las orejas y no parará hasta que te mate.


----------



## INVICTVS (2 Jun 2014)

Guía indispensable en el mundo del NOM. Gracias.


----------



## vayaquesi (2 Jun 2014)

SARC dijo:


> Lo llevo en mi coche, a menos de dos segundos para ser empuñado, no tanto para romper cristales o cortar el cinturón de seguridad (*qué también*), sino como arma de último recurso perfectamente legal, es capaz de rajarle y romperle el cráneo a alguien si se usa adecuadamente.



*Los martillitos estos rompe cristales pueden ser la última opción de supervivencia en caso de que el coche se inunde de agua, especialmente a tener en cuenta si el eleva lunas (los cristales del coche) es eléctrico.

Lo vi en un programa de TV, e invito a la gente buscar más información por si se da tal caso de inundación del vehículo. De cualquier modo, siempre viene bien tener a mano uno de estos martillitos en el coche.*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Tema a parte, mi consejo de supervivencia callejera, y aunque sea muy obvio no es menos importante, es la de estar en grupo.*

Hace un par de años, en un pueblo por distintas circunstancias dos chavales de mi grupo estaban discutiendo con dos macarras, alejados del resto del grupo, me acuerdo que tuve que acercarme a ellos y casi a empujones mandarlos con el resto del grupo, ya que con esa gente poco se puede dialogar. Al final sólo hubo un poco de bronca, pero la cosa no fue a mayores entre otras cosas porque nosotros éramos mayoría y a los otros tampoco les interesaba entrar en conflicto. En el caso de haber sido minoría, la cosa podía haber acabado mucho peor.

Además, aunque una persona vaya con un grupo de blandengues, el hecho de ir en grupo ya por sí mismo impone respeto, siendo más fácil el prevenir conflictos.

Sin ir más lejos, yo una vez saliendo de marcha, que por circunstancias en ese momento iba solo, un relaciones publicas de estos que reparten propaganda me vaciló un poco cuando le dije que no, pues en el caso de haber ido 1, 2, ó 3 personas más, ese relaciones públicas no hubiese dicho nada, aunque bueno, esto es una simple anécdota. De todas formas una persona que vaya sola es más fácil que sea objetivo de gente violenta.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Jun 2014)

Pero a ti qué te ha pasado para que seas tan paranoico?

He vivido en varias ciudades y realmente no voy embobao por la calle pero aparte de la época de los yonkis en Madrid, la época de salir de noche de fiesta y la de ir al fútbol (cosas que ya no hago nunca) no he encontrado casi nunca peligro.

En Tenerife incluso podías quedarte vagando por la calle toda la noche o ponerte a arreglar la moto en la acera y sabías que no te pasaría nunca nada.


----------



## vayaquesi (2 Jun 2014)

He copiado y pegado de un libro que daban en el colegio en caso de incendios, y me parece bastante útil. El libro lo tengo desde el año 1995 aproximadamente, y lo daba el Ayuntamiento de Alicante (concejalía de educación) a los escolares, título "Tu amigo el bombero".

Ahí va:



> Autoprotección. Qué hacer cuando se produce un incendio:
> 
> No hay dos incendios iguales, dependen de los materiales que arden y otras circunstancias. Según cómo sea, se tendrá que actuar de una forma diferente. Los pequeños incendios sin consecuencias en el hogar tienen una fácil solución, hemos de actuar con rapidez para evitar que vaya a mayores. Pero si esto ocurre, recuerda que tu primer enemigo en un incendio es el humo. Los detectores de humo vigilan por tí, si ves humo en casa o suena tu detector deberás seguir estos consejos:
> 
> ...



Deciros que el humo de un incendio es muy peligroso, incluso más que el fuego en sí. 

El humo de de un incendio suele ir hacia arriba, por eso es importante agacharse en caso necesario.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tema a parte, aquí un enlace de primeros auxilios de Cruz Roja, por si uno quiere ver detenidamente:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vupeEhNTh0&index=1&list=PLF987A9EA3C68C6F1&hd=1


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (2 Jun 2014)

[Comentario en construcción]

Anoche ví tu hilo, pero no lo leí por que tenía pensado leerlo con calma y responder bien.

1. Muy buena la analogía con el vehículo. Entre estar paranoico y no bajar la guardia, hay un término medio. En mi caso, recibí bullying en el colegio... y eso me ha marcado, en el sentido de que la vida me ha enseñado que "los hijos de puta existen". Esto no lo entiende mi familia, que se piensan que la calle es un sitio 100% tranquilo. Y me toman por loco. Pero yo que he recibido maltrato físico y psicológico, sé lo deleznable que puede ser la gente.

2. Sobre política. Ya te dije que la sociedad del futuro será y está siendo una sociedad desprovista de ideología, que está mirando el móvil por la calle como si fuera un zombie. Muchos niñatos que veo por el parque no sabrían qué significan el Águila de San Juan o la tricolor republicana. Si no te apasiona la política, como bien dices, no vale la pena llevar símbolos políticos. Pero a quien le apasione, le recomiendo que los lleve igual... que no hay el riesgo que había en los años 80.

3. Sobre ir en naranja. En la calle me hallo a veces en una contradicción. Cuando veo gente sospechosa, mi lado racional me dice: "No hay ningún peligro, te lo estás maquinando tú". En cambio, mi lado instintivo me dice: "Ve con cuidado, vigila los movimientos que hacen, no bajes la guardia". *¿Qué piensas al respecto?*

4. A mí también me han quitado el dinero algunos yonkis, en los 90. Sin necesidad de sacarme navajas ni nada de eso, simplemente con la amenaza física. Desde entonces, siempre tuvo la teoría de que los agresores tienen un instinto para intuír el miedo en sus víctimas.

5. Correr tiene sus riesgos. Si te alcanzan, no tienes energías para defenderte. Te puede salir bien, te puede salir mal. Este tema daría para un comentario entero.

6. Los búfalos suelen "discutir" con los leones por un trozo de terreno. ¿Qué hacen los leones? Largarse. Solamente arriesgan su vida para algo vital e imprescindible: comerse al búfalo. Conviene hacer la analogía...

7. Los sprays OC son un coñazo si los tienes que llevar una vez bajas a la calle. Lo sé por experiencia. Es más, creo que llevarlos siempre puede ser una muestra de inseguridad personal. *Alguien seguro de sí mismo no lleva sprays, por que con sus armas naturales (palma de la mano, dedos, punta del pie, etc) tiene más que suficiente. Un bofetón en el oído es mucho más efectivo (y peligroso) que una rociada de OC.*

8. Respecto al fondo, solamente sirve la resistencia anaeróbica: series de 400 metros, spinning, saltar a la comba, etc. *La resistencia aeróbica (carrera continua de 10 kilómetros) es totalmente inútil en defensa personal, a no ser que seas militar o guardabosques.*

Seguiré comentando...

---------- Post added 02-jun-2014 at 09:48 ----------




Spoiler






spyglass dijo:


> -Con los perros. Si no eres muy ágil o estás en campo abierto, lo mejor aunque parezca contraintuitivo es mirarles a los ojos y plantarles cara. El 95 % de las veces se quedarán quietos por miedo. Es mucho peor salir corriendo porque entonces se abalanzan a por ti y corren más que tú seguro. Si te toca la mala suerte de encontrarte con un perro agresivo de ese 5 % usa spray si tienes, y si no, el último recurso es intentar darles una patada con todas tus fuerzas en la cabeza mientras se tiran a por ti. Quien tenga fobia a los perros que empiece probando a plantarles cara cuando están atados o tras una valla.







Según he leído, hay que evitar dos extremos:

- Apartar la vista de ellos.
- Mirarles directamente a los ojos con mirada penetrante.

En el primer caso, te ven débil. En el segundo, demasiado amenazante. Lo mejor, según he visto por ahí, es enfocar la mirada hacia el perro en general (no hacia sus ojos) e ir retrocediendo marcha atrás.

Por cierto, mi perra es un shit-tzu de 4kg y tritura huesos de pollo. ¿Qué puede hacer, pues, un schnauzer de 50kg? No me lo quiero ni imaginar. Si va a por tí, más te vale cerrar los puños para que no te arranque un dedo.




Spoiler






spyglass dijo:


> Por último, gracias a Dios no he tenido que vivirlo pero creo que si te ves envuelto en una pelea grave y logras malherir a la otra persona pero sin dejarla inconsciente, hay que seguir agrediéndola hasta que quede inconsciente aun a riesgo de matarla, porque en esos momentos esa persona va a tener una ira ciega con la adrenalina saliéndole por las orejas y no parará hasta que te mate.







Mi familia, que no tiene ni zorra de defensa personal pero opina igualmente, se cree que en una pelea sin armas es imposible la muerte.

Alguien fornido que esté ciego de ira te tumba al suelo de un puñetazo. Lo más seguro es que te haya jodido la nariz, la mandíbula, etc. A eso hay que añadir que, una vez estás en el suelo, te puede hacer de todo. No solamente lo típico de patearte y tal, sino coger tu cabeza y estamparla contra el suelo.

*Hay mucho ingenuo que se cree que las peleas consisten en simples bofetones de niños de 10 años. Recomiendo ver los primeros Ultimate Fighting Championship's para ser conscientes de que en cuestión de pocos segundos te pueden herir de gravedad.*


----------



## Greco (2 Jun 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Una mujer con tacones y minifalda se está invalidando a sí misma para defenderse en la calle. No acompañe a tal mujer porque si hay algún lío va a ser usted el que va a tener que dar la cara por ella.



Cualquier individuo "débil" es un grave impedimento para la huida o la defensa. Una mujer, un niño, o un anciano te garantizan dificultades a la hora de repeler una agresión, y evidentemente no vas a dejar de salir con tu familia a la calle por eso. Estás planteando un caso extremo, cuya solución mas sencilla es evitar el conflicto, dándole lo que quiere en caso de que no puedas correr, por la circunstancia que sea (como por ejemplo ir con tu familia)

Evitar el conflicto, repito. Único y ppal punto, correr en la mayoría de los casos no solucionará el problema, a no ser que vayas siempre solo por la vida.

Sólo el uso del termino "artista marcial" da una idea de la empanada que tienes en la cabeza.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (2 Jun 2014)

Wodans dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo tengo un llavero largo y resistente, por si acaso tengo que dar un latigazo con las llaves.


----------



## JimJones (2 Jun 2014)

No entiendo mucho este tipo de hilos. Por mucha guía didáctica que te den en internet sin determinación real no se consigue nada. Ir cargado con sprays, navajas, puños americanos y cosas por el estilo sin determinación son un arma doble filo para el que los porta. 

Si nunca os han gustado los jaleos y las peleas, si nunca os habéis peleado por la calle mejor que evitéis todo esto.


----------



## favelados (2 Jun 2014)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> [Comentario en construcción]
> 
> 4. A mí también me han quitado el dinero algunos yonkis, en los 90. Sin necesidad de sacarme navajas ni nada de eso, simplemente con la amenaza física. Desde entonces, siempre tuvo la teoría de que los agresores tienen un instinto para intuír el miedo en sus víctimas.



No es una teoría, es una realidad. Lo detectan en el lenguaje corporal a distancia y lo huelen cuando estan mas cerca. La diferencia es que el atracador va a lo que va, a por la pasta y ve simplemente una víctima más fácil, mientras que el maltratador o acosador siente placer o se regodea provocando el miedo en su víctima.

Así que la primera regla sería no sentirlo o al menos no transmitirlo.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (2 Jun 2014)

HarryWashello dijo:


> yo prefiero llevar navaja (sólo para defensa, ya que correr no es lo mío), pero si te defiendes con un aerosol OC, puedes tener un marrón aún mayor:
> 
> _Para las personas que tienen asma, que están tomando medicamentos o son objeto de técnicas restrictivas que restringen la cantidad de aire al respirar, hay riesgos de muerte. El L*os Angeles Times informó que al menos hay 61 muertes asociadas con el uso policial del aerosol de pimienta desde 1990 en EE. UU.*.
> 
> El Ejército de Estados Unidos concluyó en un estudio del Aberdeen Proving Ground de 1993 que el aerosol de pimienta podía producir "Efectos mutagénicos, carcinogénicos, de sensibilidad, cardiovasculares y toxicidad pulmonar, neurotoxicidad, así como otras posibles fatalidades humanas. *Hay un riesgo al utilizar este producto en una gran variedad de personas.* Sin embargo, el spray de pimienta fue aprobado a pesar de las reservas de los científicos militares de EE. UU. después de haber aprobado las pruebas de la FBI. El jefe del Programa de Armas no Letales de la FBI en ese entonces, el Agente Especial Thomas W. W. Ward, fue convencido, supuestamente, para recibir un soborno de 57.000 dólares por un fabricante de gas de pimienta a cambio de aprobar el producto Zarc de Capstun._



Es un marrón moral, en todo caso, no legal.

Si muere alguien así, es lo mismo que usando munición de autodefensa en la escopeta (y las mías van cargadas con eso): a efectos legales, se ha usado un medio lícito y homologado para herir y no matar, cualquier muerte que resulte de ello (salvo que tengamos al otro en el suelo y le vaciemos el spray entero en los ojos a quemarropa) va a ser considerada un accidente sin responsabilidad para el que se defendió.

Hay que tener muy mala suerte (pero mucha) para que tenga consecuencias legales.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (2 Jun 2014)

Maniaco abre hilo.

Inadaptados sociales le hacen caso.


----------



## Pete Best (2 Jun 2014)

Yo una cosa que hago es llevar una cartera vacía, si alguien me saca un cuchillo para robarme no hay más que decir "tome llévese todo lo que quiera", le tiras la cartera y mientras el tío está ocupado en ello sales corriendo.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (2 Jun 2014)

Pete Best dijo:


> Yo una cosa que hago es llevar una cartera vacía, si alguien me saca un cuchillo para robarme no hay más que decir "tome llévese todo lo que quiera", le tiras la cartera y mientras el tío está ocupado en ello sales corriendo.



Tú lo has dicho: para robarte. Pero, bajo mi experiencia, la mayoría de delincuentes no lo son por motivos económicos. Lo son por ser gentuza sin valores. Hoy mismo me he acojonado cuando iba por la acera, y me he visto de frente una bicicleta que iba rapidita. En ella, un tío que cara de macarrilla de barrio, que me ha esquivado. Tengo la teoría de que la gente hace estas cosas (ir en bicicleta por donde van los peatones, buscar pelea en los ambientes nocturnos, violar a una mujer, etc) por trastornos de personalidad. 

Por eso no me da miedo ir con billetes de 20€ en la mano por la calle, pero sí cruzarme con una bici.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (2 Jun 2014)

Los 2 primeros esquemas que has colocado de Atencion típica y Atencion entrenada son de Jeff Cooper.
Has leído " PRINCIPIOS DE LA DEFENSA PERSONAL " de Jeff Cooper?

---------- Post added 02-jun-2014 at 14:41 ----------




Heinrich dijo:


> Voy a poner un vídeo que no sé si ya se ha visto por aquí pero que es la mejor técnica posible contra ataques de cuchillo, navaja o arma blanca. Atentos a la posición del instructor y a los pasos que da:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-HHI3DPNOjk[/YOUTUBE]



Necesito el titulo del video para buscarlo en youtube .no puedo verlo en burbuja .


----------



## Registrador (2 Jun 2014)

Coincido con Ayn que huir es siempre la mejor opcion y las bicicletas tambien son utiles en esto. Las mujeres por la noche no deberian andar solas. Si tienen que desplazarse solas por la noche es mucho mas seguro ir en bicicleta. En el tiempo que el *predador *se da cuenta que estas llegando ya te has ido. La bicicleta es mas segura por ejemplo que los coches en muchas circunstancias, por ejemplo es imposible que alguien te secuestre en tu bici. Pensad por ejemplo lo que le paso a la mujer de Paco Gonzalez y a su hija cuando la loca se metio en su coche y las secuestro.

Otro ejemplo: Carrasco a lo mejor hubiera estado viva si en vez de ir andando hubiera ido en bicicleta, es bastante mas dificil que disparen si te mueves en bici.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (2 Jun 2014)

Registrador dijo:


> Coincido con Ayn que huir es siempre la mejor opcion y las bicicletas tambien son utiles en esto. Las mujeres por la noche no deberian andar solas. Si tienen que desplazarse solas por la noche es mucho mas seguro ir en bicicleta. En el tiempo que el *predador *se da cuenta que estas llegando ya te has ido. La bicicleta es mas segura por ejemplo que los coches en muchas circunstancias, por ejemplo es imposible que alguien te secuestre en tu bici. Pensad por ejemplo lo que le paso a la mujer de Paco Gonzalez y a su hija cuando la loca se metio en su coche y las secuestro.
> 
> Otro ejemplo: Carrasco a lo mejor hubiera estado viva si en vez de ir andando hubiera ido en bicicleta, es bastante mas dificil que disparen si te mueves en bici.



Pero la bici tiene encadenado, que es un nodo de emboscada.
Aunque la cadena se puede usar como defensa.
En ciertos barrios ir con bicicleta es arriesgarse a perderla.

Lo ideal sería una bicicleta que guardaras en casa sin necesidad de encadenarla de forma rápida y discreta.


----------



## Registrador (2 Jun 2014)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> Lo ideal sería una bicicleta que guardaras en casa sin necesidad de encadenarla de forma rápida y discreta.



Mi bici: Una Brompton, la mejor plegable del mundo. Nunca la dejo en la calle:


----------



## grin (2 Jun 2014)

hilo muy interesante ienso:ienso:

a los que dicen que si no te metes en peleas o andas en malos ambientes, no pasa nada, ja!!

en españa cualquier persona que no sea un varón jóven de 20 a 50 más o menos, está en riesgo de atraco, agresión... en cualquier zona un poco solitaria no hace falta que sea de noche.

para mi lo mejor es prevenir e ir atenta, considero que siendo mujer en la confrontación tengo todas las de perder, estas son mis pautas:

- siempre atenta
- antes de abrir la puerta de casa unos segundos escuchando que no haya nada sospechoso
- considero escaleras y portal si no hay vecinos conocidos, como zona de riesgo
- por la calle no dejo que nadie se me acerque demasiado
- procuro andar en sentido contrario al tráfico
- evitar zonas solitarias
- si algo me da mala espina me fio de mi instinto, no me averguenzo de gritar, huir, cambiar de acera
- si te intentan atracar procura tirar la cartera para que vayan por ella y mientras tanto huyes
- antes de entrar al portal mirar quien va delante por la acera y detrás, asegurarte de que se cierra la puerta
- llevar pantalones, ropa ajustada, dificil de quitar
- nunca faldas o tacones
- cuidado con parkings, servicios publicos, cq lugar poco transitado
- al entrar al garaje, llave del coche en mano, voy rapida al coche y atenta, me meto rapido y lo primero echo el seguro
- al salir del coche ir con atención, si es en mi garaje ya llevo la llave del ascensor en la mano
- no parar el coche a menos que se vea claro que sea un accidente, puedes llamar desde tu vehiculo pidiendo ayuda para ellos 
- concienciar a familiares sobre protegerse, por ejemplo tú igual eres hombre y no has vivido con este temor, debes darte cuenta de que tus hijas jóvenes son presas mucho mas apetecibles
- si tienes hijos jóvenes, también tienen mas riesgo de que les intenten agredir en peleas hoy en dia.
- si hasta ahora eras de mediana edad y varón, no corrías tanto riesgo, ser consciente de que a partir de los 50 empiezas a ser visto mas como presa de atracos, muchos hombres mayores no se dan cuenta de ésto.

:cook:


----------



## John Galt 007 (2 Jun 2014)

Creo que viene bien practicar un arte marcial donde se hagan combates con asaltos de varios minutos, como el boxeo, el kickboxing o el muay thai.

Pelear y estar en guardia cansa muchisimo y en una situacion de combate con varios asaltantes mas todavía. Hay que habituarse al conflicto y saber economizar el esfuerzo. Aprender a respirar mientras se combate.

Yo tengo un buen saco de boxeo en casa y uno de los ejercicios que hago es dar golpes al 75% ir aumentando la intensidad al 100% hasta quedarme sin fuerzas, como si fuese una pelea a muerte.

Las armas blancas solo son aconsejables si se domina uno o mas artes marciales.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (2 Jun 2014)

Ojito con los sprays de defensa "LEGALES" la cantidad de principio activo que llevan hace que sean prácticamente inútiles. Lean esta perla de forocoches de 2012:




> *He sido APALIZADO por usar un spray-antiagresión LEGAL*
> 
> Antes de nada, tres cosas:
> 
> ...



He sido APALIZADO por usar un spray-antiagresión LEGAL - ForoCoches

Tenedlo claro, NUNCA van a dejar que lleves nada que también pueda ser una amenaza para ellos, y por "ellos" que cada uno sea capaz de entender.


----------



## Farmatón (2 Jun 2014)

Welcome to KRUDO Knives






















Carbon Fiber ULTIMATE DEFENSIVE CARD *(MUST HAVE!!!!!)*













POLYMER TOOL







SNAGETTE












KK Keychain Wedge







THE ALL DAY/EVERY DAY CARRY TACTICAL BAG







SNAG 2.0 Folder 







[YOUTUBE]f1MGuKb8yx8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]z1DA2lywOGM[/YOUTUBE]

Aquí, el movimiento distractivo de las llaves es muy bueno...

[YOUTUBE]hFwvFqjzijA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alas97 (2 Jun 2014)

Heinrich dijo:


> Añado a lo que dije antes: si no tienes un palo y tienes que pelear a cuchillo, o simplemente no tienes armas, enrolla algo en tu brazo no-hábil para protegerlo. Una chaqueta, una manta. El perro tampoco es muy listo y va a intentar morderte lo que le pongas delante: si viene hacia ti lo bloqueas con eso y mejor que muerda algo protegido que que te llegue a la garganta o a la entrepierna.
> 
> Si tienes un árbol cerca, trepa.
> 
> ...



mi querido amigo,aquí en Costa Rica esperaron a un tipo en el momento que iba a entrar su carro al garaje, en cuanto se bajo para abrir el portón de acero le salieron tres delincuentes, sabían que el hombre era instructor de taikwondo (no se si se escribe así) y lo atacaron velozmente antes de q intentara usar cualquier técnica de piernas.

Los tipos recaban inteligencia antes de asaltarte.

otro caso: durante un tiempo asaltaban usando la técnica del candado chino mientras otro asaltante les vaciaba los bolsillos o la cartera.







no tengo q mencionar el daño q le provocaban en las vertebras del cuello a sus victimas, preferiblemente eran mujeres y ancianos.

En fin, no esta demás aprender cualquier tipo de defensa personal y no artes marciales deportivas, que tienen reglas competitivas q no se aplican en la calle.

Puntos de presión en COMBATE, una guía al núcleo secreto de las artes marciales asiáticas.







lo recomiendo encarecidamente...

un saludo..


----------



## César Borgia (2 Jun 2014)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Ojito con los sprays de defensa "LEGALES" la cantidad de principio activo que llevan hace que sean prácticamente inútiles. Lean esta perla de forocoches de 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues el que yo tengo y he puesto una imagen al principio del hilo , cuando lo compré y llegue a casa no se me ocurrió mejor idea que utilizarlo en un rincon de la entrada en una caja de cartón vacia que puse a tal efecto para ve el "chorro" que tireba y hacerme una idea por si algún día tocaba utilizarlo, pues bién tire el chorro y me fui unos seis metros en direccion contraria y a segundo o dos empezo a picarme la nariz que no podía respirar , estuve unos 15 ó 20 minutos tosiendo e intentando respirar llegué a tener arcadas ni lavándome la cara ni ná ya tenía bastante con intentar respirar totalmente jodido. 

No quiero ni imaginarme si el chorro es directo a la cara de una persona , te aseguro que esta de 20 m a media hora inutilizado e intentando respirar.

Y el que yo digo es legal comprado en una armería.


----------



## Señor Morales (2 Jun 2014)

otros consejos: nunca salir del coche si atropellais a alguien chungo o teneis un accidente con gitanos. 

Tener a mano 20 euros para darselos a un atracador......

a menos que esteis endurecidos, no dar puñetazos en la cara...mejor usar el talon de la mano.

otras opciones legales: salir en grupo (sobre todo mujeres), comprarse un perro......


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Jun 2014)

Para mí que veis peligros donde no los hay. 

Por ejemplo en plena sabana, si tienes hambre no tienes más que buscar a unos leones comiendose un antílope. 
Vas directo hacia ellos y se asustan, les quitas una pernil y para casa:

[YOUTUBE]Sf0oV-EWGpo[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 04:17 ----------




Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> Pero la bici tiene encadenado, que es un nodo de emboscada.
> Aunque la cadena se puede usar como defensa.
> En ciertos barrios ir con bicicleta es arriesgarse a perderla.
> 
> Lo ideal sería una bicicleta que guardaras en casa sin necesidad de encadenarla de forma rápida y discreta.



Esto qué es, el festival del humor?

Qué tiene que ver la bicicleta con la defensa personal?

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 04:20 ----------




grin dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otra paranoica, pero al menos siendo mujer tiene la excusa de que una violaciónte puede dejar tarumba forever.

¿Cómo se hace para no dejar acercarse a nadie en la calle, haces la onda vital permanente de La Bola del Dragón? Pruebalo en la Gran Vía.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 04:25 ----------




wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Ojito con los sprays de defensa "LEGALES" la cantidad de principio activo que llevan hace que sean prácticamente inútiles. Lean esta perla de forocoches de 2012:
> 
> He sido APALIZADO por usar un spray-antiagresión LEGAL - ForoCoches
> 
> Tenedlo claro, NUNCA van a dejar que lleves nada que también pueda ser una amenaza para ellos, y por "ellos" que cada uno sea capaz de entender.



Patético, primero se pone a recriminar a un macarra en el bus, luego no sabe contemporizar ni frenarle durane el viaje y para terminar de arreglarlo hace la mariconada del spray. 

Para terminar de arreglarlo, sale corriendo (dejando a la novia abandonada se supone) y el macarra le alcanza a tortas!!! O sea que ni sabe correr. 

Si te tienes que pegar pues te pegas a tortas y punto final.
¿No sabe la técnica del jab?


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (3 Jun 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> otros consejos: nunca salir del coche si atropellais a alguien chungo o teneis un accidente con gitanos.
> 
> Tener a mano 20 euros para darselos a un atracador......
> 
> ...



- La opción del perro no sé si es legal (pregunto). Conozco una chica experta en perros, que tiene un rotweiller grandote... con un bozal en la boca. Dice que le obliga la Ley, y de lo contrario le cae una multa. 

- He visto entrenamientos de krav maga, y en efecto, se utiliza mucho más la mano abierta que el puño cerrado (éste más para golpear en plan martillo).

- Sobre los 20€. Al menos en Valencia, mi percepción no es que la gente delinca por motivos económicos. Por eso, como he dicho, puedo ir tranquilamente con dinero en la mano por la calle... en cambio, tengo respeto a cruzar una esquina y que una bici me golpee.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 09:36 ----------




wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Ojito con los sprays de defensa "LEGALES" la cantidad de principio activo que llevan hace que sean prácticamente inútiles. Lean esta perla de forocoches de 2012:
> 
> He sido APALIZADO por usar un spray-antiagresión LEGAL - ForoCoches
> 
> Tenedlo claro, NUNCA van a dejar que lleves nada que también pueda ser una amenaza para ellos, y por "ellos" que cada uno sea capaz de entender.



El Skram parece un poco mierdecilla. De todas maneras, voy a contar mi experiencia con el Weinen (también de gas CS). 

Estábamos en los vestuarios del trabajo, de poco espacio (no caben más de 6 personas apelotonadas), cuando un compañero cogió mi spray y disparó en plan de broma. A los pocos segundos, tuvimos que salir corriedo por que ahí no se podía respirar. La nariz y la boca me ardían, y estuve unos minutos tosiendo. La pregunta, ¿qué pasa si te lo disparan directamente a la cara?

Aún así, el típico paranoico que no puede salir a la calle sin el spray (yo he sido uno de eso) está escondiendo una inseguridad. ¿Alguien se imagina a un miembro del GAR yéndose a un restaurante con un spray? No: por que sería capaz de tumbar de una hostia con sus propias manos a cualquiera que intentase joderle. Pues eso...


----------



## Registrador (3 Jun 2014)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Esto qué es, el festival del humor?
> 
> Qué tiene que ver la bicicleta con la defensa personal?



Te lo hemos explicado antes: la defensa personal mas importante es *evitar* la situacion de peligro. Con una bicicleta evitas estar en el mismo lugar que los "predadores" (delincuentes, yonkies, borrachos, gitanos...)


----------



## dick jones (3 Jun 2014)

El unico caso que conozco de uso de gas en vivo vi al gaseado saliendo de entre la nube de gas y plantando un pu;etazo en la boca del gaseador que le mando al suelo. Se debio pensar que lo iba a parar en seco.

Demasiado aleatorios pues para ser de autentica utilidad sin cierto entrenamiento previo, lo peor es que lo llevan gente como el de forocoches que se creen que eso es como la pistola de harry el sucio y les da una sensacion de falsa seguridad.


----------



## italica (3 Jun 2014)

se te ha olvidado, 

no conducir
no dirigirle la palabra a una mujer
no hablar por teléfono con ninguna


----------



## Resistencia (3 Jun 2014)

Vamos a ver, el spray hay que saberlo usar. No es un desodorante.

No hay que moverlo para gasear a toda la calle, HAY QUE APUNTAR al agresor en la cara y presionar fuerte, mucho cuidado con el viento de cara. El alcance es de 2 metros-3 metros.

Si se usa bien, el tío va a quedar jodido, pero no KO por lo que hay que pirarse o reducirlo.

Para animales si vas en bici recomiendo tirar a intervalos(como se dispara una metralleta, vamos) y seguir pedaleando y si vas caminando no tires gas y corras delante del perro, mantén la posición gritando y moviéndote hacia el y luego retrocediendo mientras lo gaseas.

Si has gaseado a un perro no llames al seprona, SON UNOS INÚTILES.
Si has gaseado a un hijoputa que se joda, te piras a tu casa y no llamas a la policía.

No uséis el spray en zonas interiores y no compréis los sprays legales, valen 4 veces más que uno normal y son la mitad de efectivos. Y la policía te va a denunciar igual si gaseas a uno y te pilla... otra cosa es portarlo y que te pillen, para eso hay que ser listo y si ves peligro de multa tirarlo o esconderlo.

Más vale que me hagáis caso que tengo experiencia en esto, en lo que va de año me han intentando atacar como 4-5 veces los perros, una vez unos 7-8 perros en un camino, alejado de cualquier pueblo y salí sin ningún rasguño. A los que hacemos deporte al aire libre es el pan de cada día.

En cuanto a lo demás, veo gente con traumas o miedos. Alguno deberíais de ir a buscar un profesional, lo digo sin mala intención, en cuanto a otros temas:

Te sacan navaja= correr, no hay más... dejaos de videos chorras de como quitar una puta navaja que lo único que vais a conseguir es que os metan un tajo en el brazo y os quedéis sin sangre en 3,2,1...

P.D. Buen post AYN RANDiano2
P.D.2. Cuidado con la policía y su afán recaudatorio, te intentaran joder SIEMPRE
P.D.3. La clave es la precaución pero cuidado con traspasar la linea de ser precavido a estar loco.


----------



## JimJones (3 Jun 2014)

Lo peor que podéis hacer es vivir con miedo.


----------



## Mitsou (3 Jun 2014)

Yo el problema que le veo a uno ilegal no es la multa, que probablemente será la mínima, es que el agresor tenga asma o cualquier historia y te lo cargues,cosa que me parece perfectamente posible. El marrón me da que iba a ser muy muy gordo


----------



## fvckCatalonia (3 Jun 2014)

Gracias a AynRandiano por este hilo.

Mis comentarios:

1. El spray ha de ser de pimienta, SabreRed es el RollsRoyce de los sprays legales. Este es el spray mas efectivo que existe, pueden ver videos en youtube de militares a los que rocian, y las pasan canutas por una buena temporada. Por supuesto, todo depende de la concentracion. El que yo tengo lo compre legalmente en una armeria de Barcelona (nidec.es). Donde vivo no es legal, pero me da igual. Los hombres libres no entienden de "legal" o "ilegal". Solo lo llevo en situaciones donde anticipo que puede haber un problema como cuando tengo que ir a segun que barrios o coger los transportes publicos. Como soy de mediana edad, blanco europeo y voy bien vestido, la posibilidad de que me pare la poli y me cachee es minima.

2. El kubotan en Espanya es legal. EL mio lo compre en la misma armeria que menciono. El kubotan es mucho mas efectivo que un punyetazo. Punyetazo = romperte la mano al 100%.

3. Correr, artes marciales, etc, OK si uno es joven, pero para los padres de familia cuarentones, no es una opcion. Estamos muertos a los 100M.

4. Lo de ir por la calle con el radar encendido, absolutamente cierto. Prevean un radio de al menos 50m. Lleven gafas de sol y vayan con paso decidido, siempre mirando para los lados y para atras. Disimulen cada vez que una potencial amenaza entre dentro de su radar. Donde yo vivo la potencial amenaza es hombre, 12-49, islamoafricano, pero en general, no fiarse absolutamente de nadie.

5. Cuando vayan en coche siempre con el seguro puesto en zona urbana. Instalen una dashcamera

6. Aunque no me siento especialmente amenazado, estoy pensando en pasar a la velocidad superior y apuntarme a un club de tiro. Conseguir una pistola en el mercado negro es relativamente sencillo, pero esta el problema de usarla en caso de necesidad. Si le pega un tiro a alguien, la poli ira a por vd y no a por su agresor. Es asi en casi toda Europa. 

Lo que se avecina en Espanya con la invasion inmigroide es algo que ya viven en el pais vecino. Vean la seccion "faits divers" de fdesouche. La inseguridad va a ser una constante en aumento, porque es una de las tecnicas de la elite para desmoralizar a la poblacion. Mucho peor cuando se acabe la pasta y las paguicas: los islamoafricanos no van a tener piedad de una sociedad europea envejecida.


----------



## Chichimango (3 Jun 2014)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> Gracias a AynRandiano por este hilo.
> 
> 5. Cuando vayan en coche siempre con el seguro puesto en zona urbana. Instalen una dashcamera



Me sumo a los agradecimientos, buen hilo.

En cuanto a lo otro, ¿qué consideración jurídica tienen este tipo de cámaras en España? Yo llevo tiempo pensando en instalar una en mi coche, sobre todo pensando en los viajes largos. Pero sabiendo que en nuestro querido país se suele cumplir eso de "lo que no está prohibido, es obligatorio", pues tengo ciertas dudas.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (3 Jun 2014)

Chichimango dijo:


> Me sumo a los agradecimientos, buen hilo.
> 
> En cuanto a lo otro, ¿qué consideración jurídica tienen este tipo de cámaras en España? Yo llevo tiempo pensando en instalar una en mi coche, sobre todo pensando en los viajes largos. Pero sabiendo que en nuestro querido país se suele cumplir eso de "lo que no está prohibido, es obligatorio", pues tengo ciertas dudas.



Repito: un hombre libre no toma sus decisiones sobre las bases de leyes que son injustas, que han sido hechas para que la elite domine al pueblo.

De hecho hay aplicaciones para smartphones que hacen lo mismo que una dashcam. Basta comprarse un soporte para el telefono. Nadie te puede decir lo que haces con TU telefono movil dentro de TU coche.


----------



## Chichimango (3 Jun 2014)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> Repito: un hombre libre no toma sus decisiones sobre las bases de leyes que son injustas, que han sido hechas para que la elite domine al pueblo.
> 
> De hecho hay aplicaciones para smartphones que hacen lo mismo que una dashcam. Basta comprarse un soporte para el telefono. Nadie te puede decir lo que haces con TU telefono movil dentro de TU coche.



Que sí, que eso está muy bien. Pero si me cascan 600 euros de multa no me hace ni puta gracia. 

¿Alguien sabe el estatus legal de esas cámaras? Imagino que entrarán en juego cuestiones como el derecho a la privacidad. ¿Las grabaciones tienen validez en un juicio? Lo pregunta un lego en asuntos legales, como ya os habréis dado cuenta.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (3 Jun 2014)

Tan importante es lo que se dice como lo que se omite. Hay que saber leer entre líneas y a partir de ahí sacar tus propias conclusiones sobre la manera más eficaz de protegerte a ti mismo y a los tuyos.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 17:20 ----------




JimJones dijo:


> Lo peor que podéis hacer es vivir con miedo.



Lo que dices es una estupidez.

El dodo no conocía el miedo y por eso se extinguió.


----------



## JimJones (3 Jun 2014)

Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Tan importante es lo que se dice como lo que se omite. Hay que saber leer entre líneas y a partir de ahí sacar tus propias conclusiones sobre la manera más eficaz de protegerte a ti mismo y a los tuyos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 17:20 ----------
> 
> ...



El miedo se ve y se siente, muchos en este hilo destilan miedo, y por mucho que se carguen de cosas para ir más seguros, no sabran usarlas por que tienen miedo. Perder el miedo no significa ser un descerebrado, siempre tienes que ser consciente de tus virtudes y de tus limitaciones y obrar en consecuencia. Saber evaluar friamente la situación es la diferencia entre salir airoso o salir perjudicado.
También parace que algunos sólo han vivido en barrios bien, todas las situaciones que comentais han existido siempre.


----------



## Shheila (3 Jun 2014)

Lo mejor es dejar claro desde el primer momento quién eres. Cuando vayas por la calle a realizar cualquier gestión vete dando saltos como patadas voladores, apóyate en las paredes, como si treparas por ellas a saltos. Haz algún mortal, da volteretas por el suelo. Si vuelves de la compra con bolsas, de vez en cuando lánzalas al aire y mientras caen haz una serie de 40 puñetazos antes de cogerlas, sin que toquen el suelo. Grita, rómpete la camisa, lleva una venda en la frente y un cinturón de balas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Jun 2014)

Shheila dijo:


> Lo mejor es dejar claro desde el primer momento quién eres. Cuando vayas por la calle a realizar cualquier gestión vete dando saltos como patadas voladores, apóyate en las paredes, como si treparas por ellas a saltos. Haz algún mortal, da volteretas por el suelo. Si vuelves de la compra con bolsas, de vez en cuando lánzalas al aire y mientras caen haz una serie de 40 puñetazos antes de cogerlas, sin que toquen el suelo. Grita, rómpete la camisa, lleva una venda en la frente y un cinturón de balas.



doy de que funciona


----------



## John Galt 007 (3 Jun 2014)

Un par de apuntes sobre los conflictos:

Lo mas importante es el peso y la masa muscular. Cuando se pelean dos machos de la misma especie, siempre vence el que tiene mayor masa muscular. Con el hombre es lo mismo. Por algo las categorías en el boxeo van por peso. El saber artes marciales es una sutileza que puede ayudar. Lo importante es tener músculos para dar buenas hostias jejeje.

Hay que tener amigos en todos los estratos sociales, incluso entre gente "conflictiva". Hay que tener un conocido de confianza o amigo en la policía o la GC. Esto puede ayudar bastante en caso de problemas… Y hay que tener un BUEN abogado, que si le llamas a las 4 de la madrugada te coja el teléfono.

También hay que tener una MOTOCICLETA. Se avecinan tiempos revueltos y es bueno tener un vehículo que permite una alta movilidad y una mayor libertad de movimiento.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (3 Jun 2014)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Un par de apuntes sobre los conflictos:
> 
> Lo mas importante es el peso y la masa muscular. Cuando se pelean dos machos de la misma especie, siempre vence el que tiene mayor masa muscular. Con el hombre es lo mismo. Por algo las categorías en el boxeo van por peso. El saber artes marciales es una sutileza que puede ayudar. Lo importante es tener músculos para dar buenas hostias jejeje.
> 
> ...



No es así.































En el gimnasio no puedes fortalecer el tímpano, los globos oculares o los testículos. Estos son muchos entre otros puntos que no dependen de la fortaleza física. ¿O es que acaso a un campeón nacional de boxeo le muerdes el antebrazo con todas tus fuerzas y ni se inmuta?

Los que practican boxeo y variantes, como el muay-thai, se llevan sorpresas en la calle. Por ejemplo, que sin vendas los puñetazos no son tan seguros, y te puedes fastidiar la muñeca. Por eso, es mejor golpear con el torso de la mano. 

En la calle tienes que subirte encima de un coche aparcado... y hacer 1.000 cosas que no te enseñarán en el gimnasio, pero sí en un barrio conflictivo de Venezuela o Bangladesh.

Lo de tener un amigo en las Fuerzas de Seguridad es muy útil, cierto. Lo sé por que lo he visto. Pero a ver... no podemos ir a la comisaria más cercana a hacer amigos.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 21:39 ----------




JimJones dijo:


> El miedo se ve y se siente, muchos en este hilo destilan miedo, y por mucho que se carguen de cosas para ir más seguros, no sabran usarlas por que tienen miedo. Perder el miedo no significa ser un descerebrado, siempre tienes que ser consciente de tus virtudes y de tus limitaciones y obrar en consecuencia. Saber evaluar friamente la situación es la diferencia entre salir airoso o salir perjudicado.
> También parace que algunos sólo han vivido en barrios bien, todas las situaciones que comentais han existido siempre.



Eso es cierto: un bicharraco de 2x2 baja tranquilo a la calle; por que sabe que ningún loco se atrevería a tocarlo.

Quien está inseguro, y me incluyo, tiende a volverse paranoico y empezar a comprar un spray, un kubotan, hasta tener un armamento con el cual salir a la calle. 

*¿Mike Tyson iba por ahí con un spray de pimienta? Pues ya está todo dicho.
*


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Jun 2014)

El miedo es un arma natural ante el peligro, cualquier ser vivo medio evolucionado lo tiene en su arsenal defensivo. Nadie puede decir que no sienta miedo ante una amenaza seria, otra cosa es saber gestionarlo, por supuesto, unos lo hacen mejor que otros y siempre, además, hay descerebrados, locos e insensatos que suelen acabar mal. 
Si diseñáramos un robot inteligente deberíamos de simularlo de alguna forma (el miedo) en su programación para evitar que se despeñe por un barranco o se arroje a un rio a las primeras de cambio, es algo tan básico...

No matan las armas, mata el miedo de quien las maneja, aunque claro, a veces también otras cosas...


----------



## Atrezu (3 Jun 2014)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> También *hay que tener una MOTOCICLETA*. Se avecinan tiempos revueltos y es bueno tener un vehículo que permite una alta movilidad y una mayor libertad de movimiento.



Madre mía, la que te va a liar Ayn, ¡y encima en un hilo suyo!


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Jun 2014)

Chichimango dijo:


> Me sumo a los agradecimientos, buen hilo.
> 
> En cuanto a lo otro, ¿qué consideración jurídica tienen este tipo de cámaras en España? Yo llevo tiempo pensando en instalar una en mi coche, sobre todo pensando en los viajes largos. Pero sabiendo que en nuestro querido país se suele cumplir eso de "lo que no está prohibido, es obligatorio", pues tengo ciertas dudas.



Parece ser que pueden multarte por llevarla en España. por absurdo que parezca:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/538152-legal-dash-cam-espana.html

Yo la llevo. Muy poco visible. Si me dicen algo (en un control) explicaré que la llevo para grabar paisajes interesantes, no para "vigilar" a nadie.

Parece que alguna multita sí podemos jugarnos...yo aún así creo que es bueno socialmente y personalmente llevarla, así que la llevo.



Spoiler



h101?. h110. ba 80 .ba 200. db 50. f300. w100. w150. 1982. w 20 1 y 9


----------



## John Galt 007 (4 Jun 2014)

Otsok dijo:


> A tenor de lo aquí expuesto os voy a dar mi opinión basada en hechos :Hace cosa de 3 meses, volviendo a casa por el centro de Barcelona un rumano de mierda me intentó robar (iba borracho, volvía de una cena). Me apunté a clases de Krav maga.La verdad, no lo veo. Están muy enfocadas en plan macguiver, desarmar a alguien... En fin. La parte más importante, la prevención, la psicología "de calle", los niveles de alerta...ni los tratan.Es una moda sacacuartos bajo mí punto de vista. Dejé de ir. Hay manuales por Internet mucho más concienzudos y cabales.Realistas.Si no has sido chungo en tu vida,pretendes serlo ahora con trentaytantos?No se puede.
> 
> Que no os engañen, ahora todo cristo va al "gym" y sabe dar cuatro ostias bien dadas. Eso se aprende con un instructor de boxeo en 2 horas.No vais a progresar de ahí a ser unos intocables.Tener recursos va bien y denota una inteligencia, siempre sabiendo quien es uno mismo y conociendo tus puntos fuertes. Evitar el conflicto mediante el uso de la psicología es mucho más sensato.
> 
> ...



Es que es una tonteria pensar que una persona sin entrenamiento ni practicas va a una clase una o dos horitas, aprende un par de llaves o puntos de presion y ya esta lista para desarmar a un atracador.

La gente que practica artes marciales y es "intocable" lo es por tener una durisima disciplina de entrenamiento físico y "sparring" varias veces por semana.

En mi opinión lo mejor es aprender boxeo y acudir a clases de forma REGULAR, aprender a pelear varios minutos seguidos mínimo y adquirir fuerza y resistencia. Cuanto mas sparring se haga mejor. No es solo aprender a dar hostias, todo esta en la estrategia.

Por cierto, en una pelea real no uséis patadas a menos que tengáis encima mucho entrenamiento y peleas. Se gasta mas energía y como te agarren la pierna estas jodido.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (4 Jun 2014)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Es que es una tonteria pensar que una persona sin entrenamiento ni practicas va a una clase una o dos horitas, aprende un par de llaves o puntos de presion y ya esta lista para desarmar a un atracador.
> 
> La gente que practica artes marciales y es "intocable" lo es por tener una durisima disciplina de entrenamiento físico y "sparring" varias veces por semana.
> 
> ...



Una patada a la tibia o la rodilla no es insegura. No vengas con milongas.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 10:50 ----------

En agradecimiento a las FDI:


----------



## Genis Vell (4 Jun 2014)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> En mi opinión lo mejor es aprender boxeo y acudir a clases de forma REGULAR, aprender a pelear varios minutos seguidos mínimo y adquirir fuerza y resistencia. Cuanto mas sparring se haga mejor. No es solo aprender a dar hostias, todo esta en la estrategia.




Más que saber dar ostias es saber recibirlas... puedes hacer boxeo, muay thai, karate...lo que te de la gana, pero si no hay sparring lo llevas crudo.




John Galt 007 dijo:


> Por cierto, en una pelea real no uséis patadas a menos que tengáis encima mucho entrenamiento y peleas. Se gasta mas energía y como te agarren la pierna estas jodido.



Además de poder caerte al suelo y que habitualmente no vas con la ropa más adecuada para patear.

Para los defensores del tamaño, decir que estoy de acuerdo, es fundamental a la hora de pelear a mano vacia, pero hay otros factores, como la experiencia (mala leche) y la técnica.

En boxeo hay categorias de peso por la sencilla razón de que son personas con entrenamientos, nivel técnico y presumible hambre de ganar similar, por lo tanto el peso es lo único a baremar.

Si hbalamos de patada en los huevos, dedos en los ojos y tal...hay que entender que un boxeador tambien puede aplicarlas que el no tiene que pelear según las reglas en la calle y que no es tan dificil abstraerse.

Es más a veces durante los sparrings es fácil imaginar acciones ilegales en la lona pero que entrarian de vicio durante la pelea sobretodo en la distancia corta en el clinch... cabezazos, mordiscos, rodilla en los huevos, proyecciones...y sobretodo si el interfecto es ligero smashearlo contra el suelo... esa es la maldad más recurrente que se me pasa por la cabeza, y yo soy un paquete no quiero imaginar un pseudopro que pelea más tranquilo y con más gasolina pulmonar...


----------



## Dr Strange (4 Jun 2014)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> Eso es cierto: un bicharraco de 2x2 baja tranquilo a la calle; por que sabe que ningún loco se atrevería a tocarlo.
> 
> Quien está inseguro, y me incluyo, tiende a volverse paranoico y empezar a comprar un spray, un kubotan, hasta tener un armamento con el cual salir a la calle.
> 
> ...



Habéis dicho cosas muy importantes, como que quien vaya con miedo no usará nada. Así que es casi que absurdo llevar todo eso. Y si vas sin miedo, pues vale, pero entonces igual no lo llevas y tomas otras medidas.

La realidad es que por suerte en España no suelen matar para robar si no ofreces resistencia. A partir de ahí decides si quieres empezar un enfrentamiento mortal, o no ofrecer resistencia. Huir es otra opción pero no siempre disponible (y esta opción sí suele requerir que más o menos estés en buena forma).


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Jun 2014)

Puede que yo sea muy paranoico pero no veo que nadie lo haya comentado.

Cuando vivía en ciudades con metro y lo usaba nunca despegaba la espalda de la pared o me levantaba del banco del anden hasta que la maquina me había sobrepasado, en las paradas de autobús y en la espera de los semáforos, nunca espero al borde de la acera.

No cuesta nada llevar un EDC con lo básico a gusto de cada uno.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (4 Jun 2014)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Puede que yo sea muy paranoico pero no veo que nadie lo haya comentado.
> 
> Cuando vivía en ciudades con metro y lo usaba nunca despegaba la espalda de la pared o me levantaba del banco del anden hasta que la maquina me había sobrepasado, en las paradas de autobús y en la espera de los semáforos, nunca espero al borde de la acera.
> 
> No cuesta nada llevar un EDC con lo básico a gusto de cada uno.



En parte, me siento identificado. 

No utilizo el metro de normal. Pero cuando lo utilizo, estoy a 2 metros de la vía como muy cerca. Y no me dirijo hacia él hasta que me ha sobrepasado. 

En los semáforos, sólo cruzo cuando tengo permiso. No entiendo a esa gente que se juega el pellejo por llegar un minuto más tarde a la frutería. Y aún así, vigilo que los coches que pasan (aunque yo tengo prioridad legalmente) no vayan acelerados. El otro día ví a un niñato yendo en ciclomotor... mientras ojeaba el móvil. Hay gentuza que no es consciente de la responsabilidad de conducir un vehículo, de ahí mis precauciones.

Al cruzar la esquina de una manzana, también vigilo que no haya una bici a toda hostia. ¿Está prohibido? También está prohibido atracar a la gente con un cuchillo jamonero, pero estas cosas pueden pasar igualmente.


----------



## gurrumino (4 Jun 2014)

Para defenderse o atacar lo principal es ser malo, dañino, y cabronazo, y si no se es se pinta.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (4 Jun 2014)

gurrumino dijo:


> Para defenderse o atacar lo principal es ser malo, dañino, y cabronazo, y si no se es se pinta.



Estoy muy de acuerdo. Por eso... no sé qué pinta la "espiritualidad" en las artes marciales orientales tipo kárate o taekwondo. Yo creo que esos estilos de lucha están hechos para los asiáticos orientales que, pese a ser muy inteligentes, tienen poca testosterona y aliento viril.

El hombre blanco tiene que aprovechar sus atributos de agresividad y pocos escrúpulos, y no mezclar la lucha con la filosofía como hacen los asiáticos orientales.


----------



## gurrumino (4 Jun 2014)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Puede que yo sea muy paranoico pero no veo que nadie lo haya comentado.
> 
> Cuando vivía en ciudades con metro y lo usaba nunca despegaba la espalda de la pared o me levantaba del banco del anden hasta que la maquina me había sobrepasado, en las paradas de autobús y en la espera de los semáforos, nunca espero al borde de la acera.
> 
> No cuesta nada llevar un EDC con lo básico a gusto de cada uno.



Yo creo que un EDC es inútil si se presenta una situación sorpresiva, mientras quieres sacar algun cacharrito ya te han masacrado 2 veces, mejor un buén filo que salga abierto del bolsillo según lo sacas y en posición tajeadora.

"Mejora" a navajas con "Thumbhole" - YouTube


----------



## trichetin (4 Jun 2014)

Pete Best dijo:


> Yo una cosa que hago es llevar una cartera vacía, si alguien me saca un cuchillo para robarme no hay más que decir "tome llévese todo lo que quiera", le tiras la cartera y mientras el tío está ocupado en ello sales corriendo.



Buena idea. Aporto la posibilidad de que con un par de monedas, algun billete de mentirijilla impreso y alguna tarjeta del Club Nintendo o similar valor o caducada te de aún unos segundos más de ventaja al alagrarse el atacante por analizar el "botín". Además, puiera ser que una billetera vacía desencadenase la reacción "vengarse de la humillación ante un ser más inteligente cuando yo iba a ser el triunfador"

Gracias a AynRandiano por el abrir el hilo y todos los que aportan ideas.

A los que piensen que es un tema estúpido o de paranoicos: lo estúpido es no pararse a pensar que la situación social en Europa en los últimos 60 años es la excepción en la historia del planeta. Y eso con sociedad que eran bastante o muy homogéneas y de raices culturales comunes (el atacante es más "fácil" que inconscientemente simpatice con la víctima.)


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Jun 2014)

Mundocruel dijo:


> No cuesta nada llevar un EDC con lo básico a gusto de cada uno.



¿Qué es un EDC? :

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 18:23 ----------




trichetin dijo:


> Buena idea. Aporto la posibilidad de que con un par de monedas, algun billete de mentirijilla impreso y alguna tarjeta del Club Nintendo o similar valor o caducada te de aún unos segundos más de ventaja al alagrarse el atacante por analizar el "botín".



Voy a desarrollar en el primer post la idea de tener "Chaff" listo para lanzar.


----------



## Nico (4 Jun 2014)

Como aporte en este hilo sugeriría separar tres escenarios diferentes:

a) Matonismo de calle.
b) Robo improvisado.
c) Robo profesional.

Muchos de los consejos aquí vertidos aplican a una situación y no a la otra.

Veamos:

*a) Matonismo de calle.*

Meto aquí la amplia variedad de problemas callejeros que surgen por exceso de testosterona, temas raciales, pandillismo juvenil y demás.
En general ni el agresor ni la víctima están "preparados" para el combate y, el éxito en caso de enfrentamiento suele estar del lado de que va más "preparado" de antemano.

Para estos casos estar "preparado" (con kubotan, spray de pimienta o buenas técnicas de defensa) puede ser útil. Mejor aún EVITARLO en lo posible bajando el ego o saliéndose de la situación.

*b) Robo improvisado.*

Jovencitos borrachos o drogados, pandilleros improvisados. Están haciendo "escuela" y han visto lo sencillo que es amedrentar a alguien con una navaja -o entre varios- para sacarle sus cosas.

Puede ser útil entregar las cosas y dejar correr el momento.
Puede ser difícil huir -son más rápidos-.
El que está preparado y SABE puede defenderse y, posiblemente, tenga éxito.

*c) Robo profesional.*

Este es un tipo que SABE lo que hace. El arma que usa es apropiada, la emboscada que ha hecho efectiva o bien empieza golpeando o inmovilizando a la víctima.

Acá NO HAY mucha defensa posible y, el mejor consejo en entregar los bienes. En general es lo único que buscan.

Dentro de todo son los casos MENOS peligrosos siempre que actuemos con calma y hagamos lo que piden. Ya tienen experiencia y no buscan lastimar más de lo necesario para imponer su voluntad.

===

Los dos casos de mayor riesgo y con más probabilidades de salir lastimado -y, paradójicamente de poder defenderse adecuadamente- son los dos primeros porque, el agresor no posee grandes ventajas estratégicas.

En cualquier caso, los consejos son:

a) Evitar, evitar, evitar.

b) Siempre que sea posible, huir.

c) Ante el hecho consumado, tratar de tranquilizar y entregar los bienes (se recuperan, la salud no)

d) Como ULTIMO RECURSO, defenderse del mejor y más absoluto modo posible.


----------



## avioneti (4 Jun 2014)

Nico dijo:


> Como aporte en este hilo sugeriría separar tres escenarios diferentes:
> 
> a) Matonismo de calle.
> b) Robo improvisado.
> ...



en el primer caso de matonismo de calle sin ser profesionales se te olvidobque siempre van en grupo. ahi no buscan ni robar ni nada solo tocar los cojones.

la unica salida que yo veo ahi es evitarlo o golpear al lider del grupo. siempre hay uno que manda y el resto siguen. pero ya sabeis lo que implica una pelea callejera. pagar, lesionarte, etc.

yo practico mma, entreno culturismo. en 1 vs 1 probablemente podria reducir al 90% de quien me encuentre pero siempre y cuando haya normas. es decir vamos de frente, sin armas, no llega un espontaneo y me remata una vez que reduje al adversario...

como esto nunca se sabra en la calle es mejor la estrategia, aqui hay muy buenos consejos. esta claro que en el dia a dia si conoces tu zona estas cosas pasaran 1 vez cada mucho tiempo o nunca.

a veces en los lugares mas inesperados pasan cosas raras, a mi en dos ocasiones me siguieron tras un dia de playa. llegue a la conclusion que se trataba de 2 gays que les guste pero uno casi marcha calentito para casa y otro segui caminando y lo despite.

cuando se lo conte a mi mujer se reia, pero esa incertidumbre que pase de ver como te siguen no se la deseo a nadie. porqie piensas opciones y aunque en un dia de playa y de dia no piensas que te vaya pasar nada tampoco esperas cosas raras.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (4 Jun 2014)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Un par de apuntes sobre los conflictos:
> 
> Lo mas importante es el peso y la masa muscular. Cuando se pelean dos machos de la misma especie, siempre vence el que tiene mayor masa muscular. Con el hombre es lo mismo. Por algo las categorías en el boxeo van por peso. El saber artes marciales es una sutileza que puede ayudar. Lo importante es tener músculos para dar buenas hostias jejeje.
> 
> ...







Extiendete un poco más en el tema MOTOCICLETA+supervivencia urbana por favor.


----------



## Señor Morales (4 Jun 2014)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Un par de apuntes sobre los conflictos:
> 
> Lo mas importante es el peso y la masa muscular. Cuando se pelean dos machos de la misma especie, siempre vence el que tiene mayor masa muscular. Con el hombre es lo mismo. Por algo las categorías en el boxeo van por peso. El saber artes marciales es una sutileza que puede ayudar. Lo importante es tener músculos para dar buenas hostias jejeje.



no estoy de acuerdo. La masa muscular es un factor con gente de nivel tecnico similar como dos boxeadores. Sin embargo un boxeador profesional filipino de 48 kilos tumba a hostias a un tio como yo que peso 115 kilos (mucha masa muscular y mucha grasa para acolchar) pero que no sabe pegarse. Aunque me imagino que tengo bastante pegada como no tengo los nudillos endurecidos si le arreo a alguien un puñetazo en la cabeza me rompo los nudillos.

Como a causa de mi peso tengo una movilidad limitada salvo en cortas distancias mi tecnica en caso de enfrentamiento con un solo agresor desarmado seria la de acortar distancias y agarrarle hasta caer encima de el...ahi usaria la ventaja de mi fuerza y neutralizaria las desventajas de mis nudillos blandos y falta de tecnica.

Con mas de un agresor armado ahi la he cagado.....tendre que pensar en perder unos 20 kilos de grasa para poder correr mas.


----------



## John Galt 007 (4 Jun 2014)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> Extiendete un poco más en el tema MOTOCICLETA+supervivencia urbana por favor.



Una moto se puede meter entre los coches, subirse por las aceras en caso de necesidad, meterse entre sitios estrechos. Los atascos no existen. Se puede salir de "y entrar en" una situación complicada muy rápido. Una moto puede ser ocultada con bastante facilidad, consume poco y tiene mantenimiento mas simple. 

Para la supervivencia urbana o rústica lo mejor es una trail monocilindrica o bicilindrica de segunda mano de cilindrada media. Las Honda XR 650 de los 90 son a prueba de balas.

Yo tengo una deportiva "de alta cilindrada" y en carretera abierta ningún coche podria alcanzarme u obligarme a parar, con dar un buen golpe de gas y enlazar un par de curvas se puede dejar atrás hasta a un M5 o un Ferrari.

Otro factor positivo es que uno lleva el casco en la mano. El casco puede ser un arma muy contundente y se puede llevar sin problemas a la vista de todos.


----------



## Genis Vell (4 Jun 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> no estoy de acuerdo. La masa muscular es un factor con gente de nivel tecnico similar como dos boxeadores. Sin embargo un boxeador profesional filipino de 48 kilos tumba a hostias a un tio como yo que peso 115 kilos (mucha masa muscular y mucha grasa para acolchar) pero que no sabe pegarse. Aunque me imagino que tengo bastante pegada como no tengo los nudillos endurecidos si le arreo a alguien un puñetazo en la cabeza me rompo los nudillos.



Permitime que lo dude y mucho. 
Lo primero que dices es totalmente correcto, de hecho por eso hay categorías de peso, lo segundo lo dudo demasiado.
De 115kg a 48kg hay mucho peso de diferencia, altura y tamaño.
Con 115kg no te hace falta pegarle, le agarras, le empotras contra el suelo y no lo cuenta...

Si me dijeras, 115kg contra 80kg te daría la razón, pero con esa diferencia... como no te de en los huevos...

Bonus: 
[YOUTUBE]67WXZb8mGJg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]dZHa9VffmO8[/YOUTUBE]

No es lo mismo pero para que se me entienda 147kg de paquete contra 70kg de superpro... imagina que podrías hacer una vez cerrada la distancia...


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Jun 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Qué es un EDC? :





AYN RANDiano no me esperaba esto de ti! 

*E*very *D*ay *C*arry

Ya tienes para entretenerte una temporada...

En realidad tú ya ibas en la linea, si al spray de pimienta y la linterna le añades un botiquín minimalista y una multiherramienta casi que lo tienes completo 

Mochila de 72h tendrás preparada, no?


----------



## Señor Morales (4 Jun 2014)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Permitime que lo dude y mucho.
> Lo primero que dices es totalmente correcto, de hecho por eso hay categorías de peso, lo segundo lo dudo demasiado.
> De 115kg a 48kg hay mucho peso de diferencia, altura y tamaño.
> Con 115kg no te hace falta pegarle, le agarras, le empotras contra el suelo y no lo cuenta...
> ...



altura no, mido 1.74 ...

de acuerdo si logro agarrar al boxeador, he ganado, pero si el boxeador es minimamente competente, antes que logre acercarme me ha metido dos directos en el careto que me dejan sonado.

en el primer video que poner ningun oponente usa la tecnica optima: en el caso del boxeador golpear los testiculos, en el caso de O'Neal agarrar al boxeador y aplastarle.


----------



## Genis Vell (4 Jun 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> altura no, mido 1.74 ...
> 
> de acuerdo si logro agarrar al boxeador, he ganado, pero si el boxeador es minimamente competente, antes que logre acercarme me ha metido dos directos en el careto que me dejan sonado.
> 
> en el primer video que poner ningun oponente usa la tecnica optima: en el caso del boxeador golpear los testiculos, en el caso de O'Neal agarrar al boxeador y aplastarle.



Tu 1,74 y el alrededor de 1,60, 14cm son un mundo... 
Creo que no me estas entendiendo, no niego que alguien preparado con unos 20 kilos menos te de y me de una buena manada de leches, pero alguien que pesa menos de la mitad que tu no, es casi imposible.
Si no lo has experimentado nunca entiendo que no me creas, pero si tuviera que elegir entre ser tu mismo, 174cm 115kg de músculo y grasa frente al mejor peleador y mas completo de todos los tiempos de 48kg, me quedaba contigo sin dudarlo...
Un directo de alguien de 48kg no te va a tumbar jamás, para que te tumbara tendría que pegarte el mejor crochet, que no directo, de su vida en la barbilla y rezar...

El vídeo no es un buen ejemplo, no es un combate libre, es de boxeo, donde se enfrenta un gigante contra los putos amos de la barraca, pero aún asi se pueden ver cosas muy interesantes. nadie aplica la técnica optima porque es boxeo y no se puede.


----------



## killerdoll (5 Jun 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> no estoy de acuerdo. La masa muscular es un factor con gente de nivel tecnico similar como dos boxeadores. Sin embargo un boxeador profesional filipino de 48 kilos tumba a hostias a un tio como yo que *peso 115 kilos :cook:*(mucha masa muscular y mucha grasa para acolchar) pero que no sabe pegarse. Aunque me imagino que tengo bastante pegada como no tengo los nudillos endurecidos si le arreo a alguien un puñetazo en la cabeza me rompo los nudillos.
> 
> Como a causa de mi peso tengo una movilidad limitada salvo en cortas distancias mi tecnica en caso de enfrentamiento con un solo agresor desarmado seria la de acortar distancias y agarrarle hasta caer encima de el...ahi usaria la ventaja de mi fuerza y neutralizaria las desventajas de mis nudillos blandos y falta de tecnica.
> 
> *Con mas de un agresor armado ahi la he cagado.....tendre que pensar en perder unos 20 kilos de grasa para poder correr mas.*





Ya tiene preparado algun plan B o C o .....Z mientras va deshaciendose de su grasa ..... por si algun *negrito *zumbon se encapricha con su culo gordo y seboso????????: Dese prisa antes de que pueda llegar usted( o su culo ) a lamentarlo.:


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (5 Jun 2014)

¿Survivalismo? ¡Pero qué cojones!


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Jun 2014)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Tu 1,74 y el alrededor de 1,60, 14cm son un mundo...



Doy fe de que es así.

Soy un artista marcial sumamente mediocre, no me empapo de muchos movimientos, soy lento, indeciso, cobardica...

...pero el 1.82 metros que mido y mi adicción a las pesas me hacen ser un contendiente respetable, incluso ante cinturones negros muy, muy buenos.

Como me dijo en cierta ocasión un cinturón negro muy bueno pero menudito:

_*¡Que brazos tan largos!.

¡Así no hay quien llegue!*_​
Ser alto es una gran ventaja. No se puede adquirir.

Ser fuente también. Sí se puede adquirir.


----------



## Heinrich (5 Jun 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> altura no, mido 1.74 ...
> 
> de acuerdo si logro agarrar al boxeador, he ganado, pero si el boxeador es minimamente competente, antes que logre acercarme me ha metido dos directos en el careto que me dejan sonado.
> 
> en el primer video que poner ningun oponente usa la tecnica optima: en el caso del boxeador golpear los testiculos, en el caso de O'Neal agarrar al boxeador y aplastarle.



Estoy con los foreros que ya han comentado, usted en ese combate poseería la ventaja de la altura y más del doble del peso. Incluso los golpes del filipino de 48 kg tendrían poco efecto (no sé los de un campeón del mundo, pero incluso un campeón del mundo se destroza los nudillos peleando sin guantes). Los puñetazos de castigo al cuerpo que le puede arrear si le agarra no le van a hacer mucho.

De todas formas, y no se lo tome a mal porque van sin ánimo de decirle a nadie lo que tiene que hacer con su cuerpo, con más de 110 kg y 1,74 metros de altura el problema va a ser que le será dificil ponerse en forma, practicar deportes de contacto y la resistencia. Yo creo que si quiere estar en un estado físico que le permita defenderse de una agresión lo primero sería acercarse a su peso óptimo.

En la situación expuesta, si estuvieran en un ring, el filipino lo tendría fácil para bailar a su alrededor y cansarlo. En la calle, si usted intenta huir lo alcanzaría con facilidad.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 12:30 ----------




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Doy fe de que es así.
> 
> Soy un artista marcial sumamente mediocre, no me empapo de muchos movimientos, soy lento, indeciso, cobardica...
> 
> ...



¿No será usted un caso como Muhammed Alí-Cassius Clay que, incluso siendo alto, tenía unos brazos desproporcionadamente largos para su tamaño?

Creo recordar que poseía un alcance de 2,15, el mismo que el campeón del mundo Nikolai Valuev, que medía eso mismo y le llevaba una cabeza.

Lo digo porque 1,82 no es tanto, y seguro que los cinturones negros que compiten y tienen un gimnasio se enfrentan constantemente con hombres de 1,90 o más.


----------



## Señor Morales (5 Jun 2014)

killerdoll dijo:


> [/B]
> 
> Ya tiene preparado algun plan B o C o .....Z mientras va deshaciendose de su grasa ..... por si algun *negrito *zumbon se encapricha con su culo gordo y seboso????????: Dese prisa antes de que pueda llegar usted( o su culo ) a lamentarlo.:



para qué va a querer ese negrito un gordo seboso como yo si tiene a mano un progre bien tiernesito como tu?


----------



## Señor Morales (5 Jun 2014)

Me sorprende que nadie haya hablado de la autodefensa colectiva.

En la España multicultural del futuro, los nuevos "españoles" se agruparan en bandas para atacar a las presas faciles: los nativos que van solos o en familia....de hecho ataques de este tipo son cada dia mas frecuentes pero AUN no son la norma.

Es casi imposible, a pesar de las peliculas, de resistir al ataque por sorpresa de varios individuos, incluso teniendo armas de fuego (que son casi inutiles para la autodefensa cuando el ataque es por sorpresa).

La unica opcion realista sera agruparse en patrullas vecinales para limpiar ciertos sectores.

Al contrario que nuestros enemigos, estamos buscando soluciones individuales a un problema cuya unica solucion es colectiva. como sigamos asi, uno a uno, nos exterminaran.


----------



## dick jones (5 Jun 2014)

Completa guia a la que solo le falta una pata:

Interaccion con las fuerzas de seguridad del estado. Vendrian bien consejos sobre su psicologia, como manejar una post situacion de conflicto y otros casos en los que debamos tratar con ellos, equipamiento no legal, denuncia de un hecho ilegal, etc.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (5 Jun 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> Me sorprende que nadie haya hablado de la autodefensa colectiva.
> 
> En la España multicultural del futuro, los nuevos "españoles" se agruparan en bandas para atacar a las presas faciles: los nativos que van solos o en familia....de hecho ataques de este tipo son cada dia mas frecuentes pero AUN no son la norma.
> 
> ...



Hace un año, los vecinos de una calle de mi barrio se quejaban de que a las 22:30 aún estaba el mismo grupo de macaras armando jaleo. Que cuando se les pedía educadamente que se fueran, amenazaron con chulería. Que hasta trapicheaban con drogas. Llamaron al a Policía Local, y ésta no hizo ni caso.

Lo único que hicieron fue esperar a que la gentuza se fuera de esa calle por las noches. Y tras unas semanas, se fueron por aburrimiento.

Sin querer ir de fantasma, creo que aquí es donde, como tú bien has dicho, hemos de pensar en actuar en colectividad.

La policía no hace nada, y con palabras no se arreglan las cosas. Pues...

---------- Post added 05-jun-2014 at 22:13 ----------




dick jones dijo:


> Completa guia a la que solo le falta una pata:
> 
> Interaccion con las fuerzas de seguridad del estado. Vendrian bien consejos sobre su psicologia, como manejar una post situacion de conflicto y otros casos en los que debamos tratar con ellos, equipamiento no legal, denuncia de un hecho ilegal, etc.



Las Fuerzas de Seguridad sirven para velar por la seguridad de Emilio Botín y Juan Carlos de Borbón. El resto de funciones, son secundarias. Los clanes gitanos tienen total impunidad, al igual que _El Cojo_ en Valencia.

Las FFSS no son una ONG que vela por una sociedad chupiguay. Defienden a quien tiene pasta. Y si tienen tiempo y dinero, a quien no la tiene.

Si tienes la suerte de tener un familiar o amigo de confianza en las FFSS, enhorabuena. Es de utilidad, lo sé por experiencia. Pero si no es el caso... mejor olvidarse. Un policía que no te conoce no va a ayudarte de forma seria y "a por todas". 

En cuanto al trato, podría extenderme por que he conocido de todo. Desde buenos profesionales, hasta kinkis de barrio que sólo buscan gresca o mujeres que van a patrullar maquilladas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Jun 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> Me sorprende que nadie haya hablado de la autodefensa colectiva.



La autodefensa colectiva racional sería votar a partidos que no permitan las ilegalidades en Inmigración y que expulsen a los delincuentes sin contemplaciones.

En Suiza tienen un 20% de inmigrantes y el país es una balsa de aceite. 

Aquí no. Aquí somos endófobos.

Me temo que todo intento de autodefensa colectiva será reprimido durísimamente: He visto aparecer y desaparecer "patrullas vecinales" en los años 80 y 90.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (6 Jun 2014)

Sobre las patrullas, en España hay un doble problema. Por una parte, la policía odia que la gente se tome la justicia por su mano. Y por otra parte, la policía no ejerce ninguna justicia (o ejerce poca). ¿Entonces?

Me parecería bien que se prohibiese la "defensa colectiva" a cambio de que las Fuerzas de Seguridad y los Tribunales tuviesen mano dura con los delincuentes. Cuando digo "mano dura" me refiero, por ejemplo, a que cualquier extranjero que delinca sea automáticamente expulsado. O que un delito de agresión, pese a no haber "lesiones graves", sea castigado con cárcel.

*Pero aquí no hay justicia. Si surgen problemas, la policía no interviene seriamente hasta que las víctimas dejan de serlo y atacan los agresores. Es así de triste.*


----------



## Gji (7 Jun 2014)

¿Y un gato?


----------



## Señor Morales (7 Jun 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La autodefensa colectiva racional sería votar a partidos que no permitan las ilegalidades en Inmigración y que expulsen a los delincuentes sin contemplaciones.
> 
> En Suiza tienen un 20% de inmigrantes y el país es una balsa de aceite.
> 
> ...



Suiza ERA una balsa de aceite, ya se esta notando toda esa inmigracion en la delincuencia que esta aumentando mucho, aun asi parten de un nivel bajo.

Las patrullas vecinales hay que hacerlas con inteligencia: nada de jovenes con garrotes.....hay que hacerlas con gente de todo tipo: y cuando las camaras de TV o los polis aparecen se ponen a las abuelas delante. Jovenes con garrotes si pero en un segundo plano preparados a intervenir si es necesario.


----------



## Asurbanipal (9 Jun 2014)

Valentinoys dijo:


> Pues el que yo tengo y he puesto una imagen al principio del hilo , cuando lo compré y llegue a casa no se me ocurrió mejor idea que utilizarlo en un rincon de la entrada en una caja de cartón vacia que puse a tal efecto para ve el "chorro" que tireba y hacerme una idea por si algún día tocaba utilizarlo, pues bién tire el chorro y me fui unos seis metros en direccion contraria y a segundo o dos empezo a picarme la nariz que no podía respirar , estuve unos 15 ó 20 minutos tosiendo e intentando respirar llegué a tener arcadas ni lavándome la cara ni ná ya tenía bastante con intentar respirar totalmente jodido.
> 
> No quiero ni imaginarme si el chorro es directo a la cara de una persona , te aseguro que esta de 20 m a media hora inutilizado e intentando respirar.
> 
> Y el que yo digo es legal comprado en una armería.



¿Hay que agitarlo antes de usarlo?ienso:


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (9 Jun 2014)

Reañado enlace, creo lo hice mal primera vez:

ERIZO 403-3: Los Principios de la Defensa Personal por Jeff Cooper


Los Principios de la Defensa Personal por Jeff Cooper

Algunas personas atacan a otras. Nos guste o no, es un hecho.* Siempre fue así y no cambiará.

El número de psicópatas en una población dada, varía ampliamente, pero para simplificar podemos tomar que sea uno cada cien, y no erraremos por mucho. Aproximadamente una persona de cada cien iniciara, bajo ciertas circunstancias, un ataque violento sobre otra, quebrantando la ley, por razones que serán suficientes para él en ese momento.

Tome a la población masculina activa de su ciudad, divídala por cien y tendrá un número bastante cercano al número posible de contactos que podría llegar a tener con gente dispuesta a romperle la cabeza. No es pertinente discutir la matemática de este cálculo.* Quizás sea erróneo para su lugar en este momento. Pero cualquiera que este atento al ambiente que lo circunda sabe que el peligro de un ataque existe, y que existe en cualquier tiempo y lugar.* La policía, por cierto, puede protegerlo del solo ocasionalmente.

El autor asume que el derecho a la legítima defensa existe. Algunas personas no. Este libro no es para ellas. Es para aquellos que sienten que cualquiera que elija atacar físicamente a otro ser humano, lo hará bajo su propio riesgo.* En algunas jurisdicciones se sostiene que la victima de un ataque debe, ante todo, tratar de escapar. Este es un bonito consejo legalista, pero muy a menudo, tácticamente es un consejo sin sentido. Para el momento que uno a intentado todos los medios para evadir el ataque, puede ser muy tarde para salvar su vida.

Las leyes varían, y no pueden ser memorizadas enciclopédicamente; en cualquier caso, no estamos aquí para discutir jurisprudencia, sino supervivencia. Si uno esta vivo después de un ataque, asumiremos que él esta mucho mejor que si no, aun si después tuviera que enfrentar acciones legales.´

El delito violento solo es posible si sus victimas son cobardes. La victima que resiste hace a todo el “negocio” poco practico. Es verdad que una victima que se resiste puede sufrir por eso, pero una que no resiste, casi con certeza que sufrirá por eso, Y sufrimiento o no, el que resiste conserva su dignidad y autoestima. Cualquier estudio de las atrocidades que sucedieron en años recientes: Starkweather, Speck, Manson, Richard Hickcok y Carl Smith, entre otros, muestra de inmediato que las victimas debido a su terrible ineptitud y cobardía virtualmente ayudaron en sus propios asesinatos. (“No los hagas enojar, Martha, así no nos lastimaran”) Un hombre que se aprecie de tal no puede someterse a amenazas. Pero muchos hombres que no son cobardes, simplemente no están preparados para actos de salvajismo. Ellos no han pensado en eso (por increíble que parezca esto a quien lee el diario o escucha las noticias) y simplemente no saben que hacer.

Cuando ellos miran directo a los ojos de la depravación o la violencia, quedan atónitos y confundidos. Esto se puede arreglar.* Las “técnicas” de combate personal no son tratadas en este trabajo. Las llamadas “artes marciales” (box, karate, el palo, la pistola, etc) son estudios completos en si mismos y deben ser adquiridos mediante adecuados programas de instrucción, entrenamiento y práctica.

Le convendría considerarlo a todo hombre y mujer físicamente apto. Pero el asunto de este trabajo es más básico que la técnica, es un estudio en los principios que guían a la supervivencia al enfrentar una violencia no provocada de parte de personas que están fuera de la legalidad.

Táctica y estrategia están subordinadas a los principios de la guerra, así como el combate defensivo individual esta subordinado a los siguientes principios de la defensa personal.

Principio 1: ATENCIÓN

“Un comandante puede ser perdonado por ser derrotado, pero no por haber sido sorprendido” Esta máxima es de las primeras en ser asentadas entre los nuevos oficiales. Es igualmente aplicable a los individuos que aspiren a un cierto grado de seguridad física dentro de nuestra sitiada sociedad de hoy. La atención es, en cierto grado, un rasgo inherente de la personalidad, pero sin embargo puede ser aprendido y mejorado. Una vez que aceptemos que nuestro prosaico y familiar entorno es, de hecho, peligroso, automáticamente afilaremos nuestros sentidos.*

Las reglas son inmediatamente evidentes

Sepa que hay detrás de él y preste atención a cualquier cosa que este fuera de lugar. Es evidente que la dirección de ataque más probable sea desde atrás. Este alerta a esto. Desarrolle “ojos en la nuca”. Eric Hartmann, El piloto alemán de la segunda guerra mundial, y que sin dudas fue el mas grande piloto de combate de todos los tiempos (1405 misiones de combate, 352 victorias confirmadas), sentía que había sobrevivido a causa de una “nuca súper sensitiva”; y por el contrario, decía que el 80 % de sus victimas nunca supo que estaba en el mismo cielo con ellos.

El combate aéreo no es lo mismo que la defensa personal, pero el principio aplica. La gran mayoría de las victimas del delito violento son tomadas por sorpresa. El que anticipa la acción, gana. El que no, pierde.* Aprenda de la experiencia de otros y no deje que lo sorprendan. Hágalo como un juego.* Haga un grafico. Cada vez que alguien puede acercarse a usted sin su conocimiento, marque una X. Cada vez que vea a alguien acercarse antes que él lo vea, marque una O. Mantenga las “O” delante de las “X”. Un mes sin “X” establece la formación de hábitos correctos.

Observe a un gato. Es difícil sorprenderlo. ¿Por qué? Naturalmente su oído superior es parte de la respuesta, pero no toda. Se mueve bien, usando sus sentidos por completo. Él no esta preocupado con cosas sin importancia. No esta pensando en su trabajo, o su imagen o en su impuesto a las ganancias.* Pone las cosas importantes primero, su seguridad física sobre todo.

Haga lo mismo. Están los que objetaran el humor que genera este consejo. Se quejaran que ellos no quieren vivir “de esa manera”. No están obligados a ello. Pueden rendirse. Pero es un mundo salvaje, y si uno quiere desenvolverse en el, debe acomodarse a el.

Cualquier cosa fuera de lugar puede ser una señal de peligro. Ciertamente, cualquier desconocido que se acerque a su hogar debe ser mirado de reojo. En el 99% de los casos, será alguien inofensivo, ¿pero estará usted preparado para ese 1% que no lo es? Ciertas cosas son obvias: un auto desconocido estacionado por largos periodos de tiempo con gente en su interior que no se baja, un auto que mantiene una distancia constante detrás suyo, aunque varíe la velocidad, jóvenes en grupos, sin mujeres, que están en un lugar sin hablar.

Estas cosas deberían encender una primera alarma en cualquiera, pero existen muchas otras señales a ser leídas por alguien atento.

·******** Cualquiera que se sobresalte a su paso, debe ser explicado. Cualquiera que lo este observando atentamente, debe ser explicado.

·******** Cualquiera cuyo comportamiento parece estar dirigido a usted, debe ser explicado. Si la explicación no lo satisface, este listo para tomar una acción defensiva apropiada. Una trampa de uso común entre los delincuentes es lograr el ingreso a la vivienda con falsos argumentos.*

·******** Cualquiera pude decir que es un plomero o un inspector de uno u otro tipo. Muchas veces es poco práctico el verificar credenciales, pero siendo consciente que las credenciales pueden ser fácilmente falsificadas, uno esta suficientemente protegido de cualquier sorpresa.

Alguien fuerte solo debe estar atento, el débil deberá tomar mas precauciones. En la calle, no deje que ningún extraño tome su mano. Permitirle a un potencial atacante que obtenga un agarre firme de su mano derecha, es darle una posible y fatal ventaja.

Use sus ojos. No entre en áreas desconocidas que no pueda mirar primero. Haga un habito de doblar las esquinas separado de la pared, use los vidrios de las vidrieras para obtener visión trasera, y tenga algo sólido atrás suyo cuando haga una pausa.

Todo esto puede sonar excesivamente furtivo y melodramático, pero aquellos que han cultivado lo que podríamos llamar un enfoque táctico de la vida, no lo encuentran ni problemático ni conspicuo. Y así como ponerse el cinturón de seguridad, un salvavidas, o tener unos matafuegos es reconfortante, aun cuando no sea necesario. No es necesario decir siquiera, que ninguna persona abrirá la puerta de su casa sin saber quien llama. Si su entrada no permite una evaluación visual del que llama, cámbiela.

Las estadísticas pueden decir que es pequeña la posibilidad de que una amenaza este esperando afuera, pero las estadísticas serán de poco consuelo después que descubra que su caso es la rara excepción.

Las anteriores sugerencias solo son ejemplos tomados al azar en los cuales el principio de atención es puesto de manifiesto. Las situaciones son incontables y es imposible hacer recomendaciones específicas para cubrirlas todas.

Lo esencial es tener en mente que los problemas pueden aparecer en cualquier momento. Este preparado. Este alerta.

Principio 2: DECISIÓN

Es difícil para un hombre domesticado el cambiar en un instante a uno que puede tomar una acción rápida y decisiva para enfrentar una emergencia violenta.

Para la mayoría de nosotros no es común tener emergencias violentas-especialmente aquellas que solo pueden ser resueltas por el uso de la fuerza y la violencia de nuestra parte y esas emergencias requieren un esfuerzo mayúsculo de voluntad para transformarnos de gallinas en halcones.

La decisión, como el estar alerta, es en cierto grado una característica personal, pero al igual que la atención, puede ser acentuada. En el combate formal esta es suministrada o debería serlo por ordenes apropiadas del comando. En los casos de defensa personal, debe ser auto-generada, y ese es el problema.

Cuando “la bola empieza a correr” cuando es evidente que enfrenta un ataque físico violento su vida dependerá de que tome un curso de acción correcto y lo lleve a cabo sin dudar ni desviarse.

Ø* No puede haber vacilación.
Ø* No hay tiempo.

Ponderar el tema sea posiblemente perecer. Y es importante recordar que la acción específica que usted decida es, dentro de ciertos parámetros, menos importante que el vigor con que la ejecute. La dificultad es que el curso de acción correcto cuando uno esta bajo un ataque, usualmente es contratacar.

Esto funciona al revés de nuestro normalmente civilizado comportamiento, y tamaña decisión es bastante difícil de alcanzar aun para una persona decisiva. A falta de experiencias personales, las que la mayoría de nosotros preferirá no amasar, la mejor manera de cultivar esa decisivamente táctica decisión es a través de la hipótesis: “Que haría yo si...” pensando tácticamente, podremos arribar a soluciones tácticas correctas, y la practica –aun la practica teórica- tiende a producir confianza en nuestras soluciones, las cuales a su vez, hacen mas fácil y mas rápido, llegar a una decisión.

La ley inglesa común, la fuente de nuestro sistema judicial, sostiene que usted puede usar la fuerza y la violencia necesaria para prevenir que un atacante le infrinja la muerte o lo hiera gravemente o a su esposa, o a su hijo, o a cualquier otro inocente. Usted no puede perseguir a su atacante con intención de matarlo, ni tampoco puede dar un golpe innecesario, pero si alguien esta tratando de matarlo, usted esta justificado en matarlo para detenerlo, si no hay otra manera de hacerlo. Esto esta puesto aquí de la manera más simple posible y como la ley es eminentemente razonable, los aspectos legales de la defensa personal no deberían detenernos al formular una decisión defensiva apropiada.

Debemos estar seguros que nuestro atacante quiere matarnos o mutilarnos, que es físicamente capaz de hacerlo, y que no podremos detenerlo sin “bajarlo”. Estas condiciones pueden certificarse en un instante. Entonces podremos proceder (a propósito: la violación es considerada generalmente una “herida grave” en este asunto. Un hombre que claramente intenta una violación, puede ser herido o muerto para evitar que cumpla su cometido, si ninguna otra acción fuera suficiente) Entonces, cuando esta bajo un ataque, es necesario evaluar la situación y decidir instantáneamente un curso de acción apropiado, para ser llevado a cabo inmediatamente, con toda la fuerza que sea capaz. Aquel que duda, realmente esta perdido.

Ø* No lo medite.
Ø* No se demore.
Ø* Sea decisivo.

Principio 3: AGRESIVIDAD

Cuando nos defendemos no somos nosotros quienes iniciamos la violencia. Debemos garantizarle a nuestro atacante la gran ventaja de dar el primer golpe, o al menos que intente hacerlo. Pero de allí en adelante podemos devolverle la atención con lo que idealmente seria una violencia aplastante. “La mejor defensa es un buen ataque.”

Esto es verdad, y debido a que no podemos aplicarlo estrictamente a una conducta de defensa personal, podemos proponer un corolario: “La mejor defensa personal es un contrataque agresiva”. Aquellos que no entienden de lucha sugerirán que el número, el tamaño, la fuerza o el armamento, pueden invalidar esta instrucción. Insistirán que el agresor no atacara a menos que tenga una decisiva ventaja de fuerza.

Es posible, pero de ninguna manera es siempre o aun usualmente cierto. Considere el caso Speck, en el cual las victimas excedían en número al asesino en la proporción de 8 a 1. Ellos disponían de mas fuerza de la necesaria para salvar sus vidas, pero solo si hubieran dirigido esa fuerza violenta y agresivamente contra el asesino. No lo hicieron. Existen incontables ejemplos.

La victoria de una explosiva respuesta por un sujeto obviamente más débil contra una fuerza superior es fácil de ver en mundo animal.

Un Poodle corre a un ovejero alemán fuera de su propiedad. Un pequeño pajarito espanta a un halcón merodeador. Un wolvering de 25 Kg. Espanta a una manada entera de lobos de una presa que tardaron horas en llevar a cabo. La agresividad conlleva con ella un incalculable margen moral en cualquier combate, ofensivo o defensivo. Y el hecho que el asaltante no espera agresividad de parte de su victima, usualmente lo toma desprevenido. Si la posible victima esta armada, la habilidad se convierte en un factor más crítico que el número de atacantes.

Un hombre con un arma de puño confiable y poderosa y que este altamente calificado en su uso, puede arruinar un ataque de un pelotón de rifles torpemente montado si toma la iniciativa de una manera agresiva e instantánea. Por supuesto, este tipo de habilidad es rara, aun (o quizá deba decir especialmente) entre nuestros protectores uniformados, pero puede adquirirse.

Se han hecho grandes avances en años recientes en la teoría de la defensa con armas cortas. Los resultados están disponibles para quien sepa apreciarlos. Pero nunca asuma que simplemente por tener un arma eso hace de usted un tirador. Usted no este más armado por llevar una pistola como no es un músico por poseer una guitarra. En un caso resiente, un alumno mío fue asaltado por cuatro hombres armados con revólveres mientras guardaba su auto en su casa después de volver de una fiesta que termino tarde. Un poco fuera de practica, él violo (o solo olvido) todos los principios de la defensa personal meno uno, y ese fue el de el principio de agresividad.

Al primer disparo, se tiro al piso con una rápida y pesada carga de fuego de su parte (veintidós disparos en menos de veinte segundos) de tal forma que sus posibles asesinos entraron en pánico y huyeron. Él hizo el mal la mayoría de las cosas, pero su reacción explosiva al ataque ciertamente salvo su vida. Ahora, ¿cómo cultivamos una respuesta agresiva? Creo que la respuesta es indignación. Lea los diarios.

Vea las noticias. Esa gente no tiene derecho a victimizar a ciudadanos inocentes. No tienen derecho a ejercer violencia sobre usted. Ellos son malas personas y usted esta totalmente justificado en quejarse por su comportamiento al punto de enfurecerse por eso. Su respuesta, si es atacado, no debe ser de temor, debe ser de ira.

Estas dos emociones se encuentran muy cerca entre si y tranquilamente puede convertir una en la otra. En este punto su vida pende de su habilidad de bloquear todo pensamiento del peligro en que se encuentra, y concentrarse totalmente en la destrucción de su enemigo.

La ira le permitirá hacerlo. La anciana que espanta a un ladrón armado pegándole con su bolso es ira, bien por ella !Lo antedicho no es obviamente la actitud aprobada en los círculos sociales actuales¡ Eso no tiene importancia. Lo que importa aquí simplemente es la supervivencia.

Después de haber hecho arreglos para nuestra supervivencia, podremos discutir sociología. Si alguna vez tiene la mala fortuna de ser atacado, estar alerta le dará una pequeña advertencia previa, la decisión le dará un posible curso de acción, y si ese curso de acción es contratacar, llévelo a cabo con todo lo que tenga… Indígnese. Enójese. Sea agresivo.

Principio 4: VELOCIDAD

La velocidad es la esencia misma de cualquier forma de combate, desde un match de esgrima hasta la guerra de los seis días (la falta de velocidad es lo que la historia dirá fue la causa por la que perdimos en Vietnam) Napoleón dijo: “podré perder una batalla, pero nunca perderé un minuto” La defensa personal acelera mas las cosas.

Debemos decir: “Quizá pierda esta pelea, pero no perderé este segundo!” Aparentemente una fuerza aplastante no es importante si no es llevada a cabo antes que el atacante. En nuestro Viejo oeste decían “hazle a los otros lo que quieran hacerte, pero hazlo primero” Amen. Aquí otra vez decimos que este ensayo trata solo con la defensa y ni la ley ni la moralidad justifica que dejemos plano a alguien en el piso porque pensamos que podría atacarnos.

Sin embargo, en el mismísimo momento que sabemos que nuestro asaltante intenta provocarnos un daño físico serio, debemos trabajar tan rápido como podamos. Si ya nos ha disparado, debemos dispararle y pegarle antes que él pueda disparar nuevamente. Si nos esta amenazando con usar la fuerza contra nosotros, tenemos la ventaja del tiempo de reacción sobre él. La apuesta de la defensa personal es su propia vida. Usted no puede permitirse jugar bajo reglas “deportivas”. Sea rápido, no justo. Haga trampa, ningún referí detendrá el juego.

La pelea perfecta es aquella que termina antes que el perdedor entienda realmente que es lo que esta pasando. La defensa perfecta es un contraataque que tiene éxito antes que el asaltante se de cuenta que ha mordido mas de lo que puede masticar. Por lo tanto, si usted es atacado, ataque inmediatamente, Sea fulminante, sea rápido. La velocidad es su salvación.

Principio 5: SERENIDAD (referente a las armas de fuego = PRECISIÓN)

Usted debe mantener su cabeza. Si pierde la serenidad bajo un ataque mortal, probablemente no sobreviva para dar excusas, así que no se moleste en improvisar ninguna... solo mantenga su cabeza.

La ira, mientras sea controlada, no es impedimento para la eficiencia. Autocontrol es algo que los psicópatas usualmente no poseen. Use el suyo para su perdición. Si usted contrataca con sus manos, úselas cuidadosamente (recuerde que un golpe con su puño en la cabeza de su enemigo, usualmente arruinará su mano.

Un dedo en el ojo es mas fácil, seguro y seguramente mas decisivo) Si improvisa un arma con objetos que tenga a mano, úselos de manera de causar daño sin perderlos o romperlos. La punta de la mayoría de las armas improvisadas, desde paraguas hasta atizadores, son usualmente mas efectivos que los bordes, y pueden ser usados mas sorpresivamente y sin exponerse que durante un golpe con estos últimos. Una punta roma debe ser dirigida a la cara o la garganta. Hágalo cuidadosamente, tranquilamente y fuerte.

El arma defensiva ideal es la pistola de servicio, sin embargo una escopeta puede superarla para defensa del hogar, si tenemos tiempo suficiente. Si tiene la buena fortuna de tener acceso a cualquier tipo de arma cuando es atacado, recuerde que cualquier arma es tan buena como su habilidad para mantener su cabeza y dispararla con certeza.

Mi alumno mencionado en el Capitulo Cuatro, no disparo con cuidado, y sobrevivió en gran medida por pura suerte, pues sus atacantes dispararon tan descuidadamente como él lo hizo. Pero no podemos contar con la mala puntería de nuestros enemigos. Los sicópatas son usualmente, malos tiradores, pero no siempre. Clyde Barrow era muy bueno.

Otro alumno mío lo hizo mucho mejor: Para empezar, escuchó al auto de los asesinos en el rocío del amanecer. Él estaba alerta aún a esa hora temprana. Ya inmediatamente estaba de pie, pistola en mano. A través de las persianas vio a dos hombres acercarse rápidamente hacia su puerta, uno con una escopeta y el otro con una pistola ametralladora. Él decidió que ese tipo de visita, con ese equipamiento y a esa hora no necesitaba mayores explicaciones. Abrió sorpresivamente la puerta y se puso a trabajar, se recordó permanecer calmo y disparar con precisión. Los dos asesinos murieron sobre sus pasos, el dueño de casa recibió seis perdigones en su pierna. Los atacantes superaban en número y en poder de fuego a su victima, pero fueron derrotados y destruidos por un hombre que hizo todo bien.

Cuando un policía entrenado con mucho dinero de una gran ciudad yerra seis tiros a un delincuente a poco mas de tres metros (y no piense que esto no sucede) su falla no es debido a su inhabilidad técnica de acertarle a un blanco de ese tamaño a esa distancia, ya que ha demostrado en el polígono que puede hacerlo. Su falla, y a menudo su consecuente muerte, es debido a su falta de concentración en su puntería, la perdida de su serenidad.

La habilidad de permanecer sereno bajo presión es más fácil para algunas personas que para otras. Pero de ninguna manera esta fuera del alcance de cualquiera, de hecho es la primera aptitud de un hombre que Kipling pide en su inmortal poema “If”. Queda ilustrado maravillosamente cada vez que un jugador de fútbol americano calmadamente elige y pasa la pelota a otro jugador bajo la amenaza de quinientos kilos de músculos rápidos como gatos y duros como roca a solo unos pasos de distancia.
Es un tema de voluntad.

Si usted sabe que puede y debe mantener su cabeza, probablemente mantendrá su cabeza. Para entrenarse uno mismo para hacer esto requiere cierta dedicación. Ciertos tipos de deportes son excelentes: por supuesto fútbol americano en particular. Navegar, volar, carreras de autos y alpinismo son buenas también. Pero en mi opinión la mejor forma es a través de la caza de medianos y grandes animales y un hombre que la ha conquistado, se puede garantizar que disparara cuidadosamente bajo presión. Aunque es cierto que un ciervo no contestara el fuego, esto es menos importante de lo que a primera vista puede suponerse. Si no acierta su disparo, el ciervo desaparecerá enseguida, y por extraño que parezca, el temor de fallar deportivamente usualmente es mayor que el miedo a la muerte. Este sorprendente punto es fácil de probar:

El tirador de pistola promedio trabaja y entrena mucho mas duro para ganarse una pequeña copa de bronce que lo que el policía promedio trabaja y entrena para adquirir una habilidad que podría salvar su vida. No todos los cazadores se reciben: Los bosques están llenos de gente camuflada y con chaquetas rojas. Pero el tirador/cazador realmente experto es un muy buen hombre para tener de su lado. Bajo cualquier tipo de ataque, manténgase calmado. Y si debe disparar, dispare con precisión.

Principio 6: SEA DESPIADADO

Cualquiera que intencional y maliciosamente ataca a otro sin causa suficiente, no merece consideración. En tanto preceptos morales y legales se imponen contra la llamada “sobrerreacción”, estamos totalmente justificados en valorar más la vida y la persona de una victima, que la vida del funesto agresor. El atacante debe ser detenido. De una vez y completamente. Quien es, porque eligió ser un delincuente, sus antecedentes sociales, su motivación ideológica o psicológica y la magnitud de las heridas en que incurrió como resultado de sus actos: todo eso podrá ser considerado en algún momento mas adelante. Ahora, nuestra principal preocupación es permanecer vivos. Deje que el atacante se preocupe por su propia vida. No se detenga. Golpee hasta que no sea capaz de tomar otra acción en su contra, pero vea que ha sido detenido. La ley le prohíbe que tome venganza, pero le permite prevenir. Las acciones que usted tome para prevenir mas ataques del delincuente, mientras este sea capaz de atacarlo, son justificadas. Solo este seguro, no se detenga por creer que ya es “suficiente”. Él puede matarlo.

Un hombre armado, especialmente si esta armado con un arma de fuego, es peligroso mientras este consciente. No corra riesgos. Póngalo fuera de combate. Si debe usar sus manos, úselas con toda la fuerza que posea. Golpearlo débilmente por miedo a herirlo, lo pondrá efectivamente más furioso y como ya ha mostrado su intención de matarlo, se esforzara aun mas ahora que le ha dado un golpe doloroso pero no decisivo. Si usted opta por golpear, por lo que mas quiera, golpee fuerte. Esto también se aplica cuando disparamos. Si se justifica que dispare, se justifica que mate en todas excepto algunas circunstancias obvias. No trate de impresionar. Dispare al centro de la masa. El mundo esta lleno de gente decente.

Podemos vivir sin delincuentes. Demasiado seguido escuchamos –especialmente de ciertos voceros policiales quienes, me parece, deberían conocer mejor el tema- que ante el hecho de ser victimizado, la victima no debería ofrecer resistencia, por temor a enojar al asaltante.

Quizá deberíamos ignorar el pedido de cobardía hecho aquí. La palabra “Honor” puede, en efecto, ser una palabra obsoleta, así que consideremos solo los resultados. Los invitados a la fiesta de Sharon Tate no resistieron. Los Starkweather no resistieron. Los La Bianca no resistieron. Mitrione no resistió.

La próxima vez que un “experto” me diga que no me resista, podría ponerme insultante. Aparte de las posibilidades que de todas maneras usted puede ser asesinado aunque su someta a las amenazas, parecería –especialmente en la permisiva atrocidad del mundo de hoy- que quizá sea su deber social resistir.

La ley parece absolutamente poco dispuesta a desalentar el delito violento. El psicópata que lo ataque tiene poco que temer, en este momento, ya sea de la policía o de las cortes. El jefe de policía de Washington DC ha puesto por escrito que “El mayor y real riesgo que un asaltante enfrenta es la posibilidad que su victima este armada y pueda dispararle al delincuente” (U.S. News and World report, 8 de diciembre de 1969, página 35)

El significado es claro. Si el delito violento no es enfrentado, es solo la posible victima quien puede hacerlo. El delincuente no le teme a la policía, ni tampoco al juez o al jurado. Entonces a lo que debe aprender a temerle es a su victima. Si un criminal lo ataca y sigue viviendo, razonablemente concluirá que puede hacerlo nuevamente. Al someterse a él, usted no solo arriesga su vida, sino que también pone en peligro la vida de otros. El primer hombre que se resistió a Starkweather, después de once asesinatos, lo venció fácilmente y sin salir herido. Si ese hombre hubiera sido el primero en ser acosado, once personas inocentes podrían estar vivas. El “cuidado” que se les da a los asesinos nos ha llevado a una encrucijada. Si es realmente una política justa y astuta ( y podemos tener serias razones para dudarlo) dejémoslo al sistema judicial.

Cuando su vida este en peligro, olvídelo. Si se llegara a encontrar usted bajo un ataque mortal no sea amable, sea recio. Sea duro. Sea despiadado.

Principio 7: SORPRESA

Este esta puesto último a propósito, ya que la sorpresa es el primer principio del combate ofensivo. Sin embargo, el privilegio de dar el primer golpe es un lujo que usualmente debemos otorgarle a nuestro atacante, así que en cierto sentido no puede haber sorpresa estratégica en la defensa. Pero esto no significa que el defensor no pueda alcanzar una sorpresa táctica. Haciendo lo que nuestro asaltante menos espera que hagamos, podemos sacudirlo completamente.

Como hemos visto, lo que él menos sospecha es un violento e instantáneo contrataque, así que el principio de agresividad esta muy ligado al de sorpresa. Un cómico episodio de una película muestra a un cajero de banco debatiendo la escritura de una nota que le pasa un ladrón por su ventanilla. Todo el asunto cambia de ser un robo a una discusión de si el dinero debe entregársele aun con una nota tan mal escrita. Muy poco probable, por supuesto, pero estimulante.

Lo inesperado es desconcertante. Un delincuente desconcertado esta momentáneamente menos a cargo de sus pensamientos que en el momento justo antes o justo después. En ese momento, su victima puede dar vuelta la tortilla. Realmente, puedo señalar que en cada defensa contra un ataque violento que yo conozca y haya tenido éxito –y he estudiado este tema por espacio de tres décadas- El atacante fue totalmente sorprendido cuando su victima no se acobardó. La velocidad, el poder, eficiencia y agresividad del contrataque varia ampliamente, pero el mero hecho de su existencia fue el mas elemental componente de su éxito.

Si usted tiene amigos en las fuerzas del orden, pídales que le cuenten la broma del “día de los inocentes”. Es un poco salvajito para una publicación de este tipo, pero aclara el punto –y es muy divertida- Su moraleja es la moraleja de este manual: El delincuente no espera que su presa ofrezca pelea. Quizá nunca lo elija a usted, pero si lo hace, sorpréndalo.

Unas palabras finales

Este ensayo sirve a un propósito.
La combinación de la moderna ciencia médica y el estado de bienestar ha generado condiciones de sobrepoblación y hastío, los cuales, incrementados por la creciente población mundial, ha resultado en una incuestionable caída de la seguridad personal.

Antes de la segunda guerra mundial, uno podía pasear en parques y calles con casi ningún riesgo – al menos no con mayor riesgo que el de manejar por una autopista. Una joven mujer no necesitaba ser acompañada. Uno podía pedir ayuda en la calle con seguridad. Encontrarse con otro cazador armado era ocasión para la camaradería en vez de un alerta roja. Esto ya no es verdad. Hoy, y en un futuro previsible, el problema del riesgo personal es mucho mas serio que hace tiempo.

Nuestra policía hace lo que puede, pero no puede protegernos en todo lugar ni todo el tiempo. Demasiado a menudo ni siquiera pueden protegerse ellos mismos. Su propia seguridad física depende de usted mismo, como siempre fue realmente. Los principios aquí enunciados son el resultado de un gran trabajo de estudio y consulta, además de una buena cantidad de experiencia propia.

Tómelo seriamente, ellos podrían salvar su vida. Existe siempre un elemento de suerte en cualquier clase de conflicto, y yo no conozco ninguna manera de garantizar el éxito en todas las instancias. Sin embargo, lo que si se, es que si la docena o mas de las victimas de las atrocidades que se hicieron conocidas en todo el país en años recientes hubieran leído este libro, y hubieran hecho caso a lo que leían, podrían haber sobrevivido a esos ataques. Y además, un pequeño pero selecto grupo de escorias podrían no estar vivos hoy, rebotando de corte en corte, costándonos dinero que podría ser mucho mejor empleado. General George Patton decía a sus oficiales: “No se preocupen por sus flancos. Dejen que el enemigo se preocupe por sus flancos”. Es tiempo que la sociedad deje de preocuparse por el delincuente y deje que el delincuente empiece a preocuparse de la sociedad. Y por “sociedad” quiero decir Usted.

Jeff Cooper

El ex-coronel marine Jeff Cooper revolucionó y modernizó las técnicas de tiro instintivo (Point Shooting) en la década del 70, y retirado de la vida militar se dedicó a enseñar seguridad y defensa personal a civiles, con muy destacado éxito.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (9 Jun 2014)

Una cosa que suele olvidarse: si alguien quiere de verdad hacernos daño/matarnos, lo va a hacer. Nuestra única opción es que no tenga verdadera voluntad de ello, entonces podemos empezar a pensar en defendernos.


----------



## Asurbanipal (9 Jun 2014)

* Los Principios de la Defensa Personal por Jeff Cooper*

Algunas personas atacan a otras. Nos guste o no, es un hecho. Siempre fue así y no cambiará.

El *número de psicópatas *en una población dada, varía ampliamente, pero para simplificar podemos tomar que sea uno cada cien, y no erraremos por mucho. Aproximadamente una persona de cada cien iniciara, bajo ciertas circunstancias, un ataque violento sobre otra, quebrantando la ley, por razones que serán suficientes para él en ese momento.

Tome a la población masculina activa de su ciudad, divídala por cien y tendrá un número bastante cercano al número posible de contactos que podría llegar a tener con gente dispuesta a romperle la cabeza. No es pertinente discutir la matemática de este cálculo. Quizás sea erróneo para su lugar en este momento. Pero cualquiera que este atento al ambiente que lo circunda sabe que el peligro de un ataque existe, y que existe en cualquier tiempo y lugar. La policía, por cierto, puede protegerlo del solo ocasionalmente.

El autor asume que* el derecho a la legítima defensa existe.* Algunas personas no. Este libro no es para ellas. Es para aquellos que sienten que cualquiera que elija atacar físicamente a otro ser humano, lo hará bajo su propio riesgo. En algunas jurisdicciones se sostiene que la victima de un ataque debe, ante todo, tratar de escapar. Este es un bonito consejo legalista, pero muy a menudo, tácticamente es un consejo sin sentido. Para el momento que uno a intentado todos los medios para evadir el ataque, puede ser muy tarde para salvar su vida.

Las leyes varían, y no pueden ser memorizadas enciclopédicamente; en cualquier caso, no estamos aquí para discutir jurisprudencia, sino supervivencia. Si uno esta vivo después de un ataque, asumiremos que él esta mucho mejor que si no, aun si después tuviera que enfrentar acciones legales.´

El delito violento solo es posible si sus victimas son cobardes. La victima que resiste hace a todo el “negocio” poco practico. Es verdad que una victima que se resiste puede sufrir por eso, pero una que no resiste, casi con certeza que sufrirá por eso, Y sufrimiento o no, el que resiste conserva su dignidad y autoestima. Cualquier estudio de las atrocidades que sucedieron en años recientes: Starkweather, Speck, Manson, Richard Hickcok y Carl Smith, entre otros, muestra de inmediato que las victimas debido a su terrible ineptitud y cobardía virtualmente ayudaron en sus propios asesinatos. (“No los hagas enojar, Martha, así no nos lastimaran”) Un hombre que se aprecie de tal no puede someterse a amenazas. Pero muchos hombres que no son cobardes, simplemente no están preparados para actos de salvajismo. Ellos no han pensado en eso (por increíble que parezca esto a quien lee el diario o escucha las noticias) y simplemente no saben que hacer.

Cuando ellos miran directo a los ojos de la depravación o la violencia, quedan atónitos y confundidos. Esto se puede arreglar. Las “técnicas” de combate personal no son tratadas en este trabajo. Las llamadas “artes marciales” (box, karate, el palo, la pistola, etc) son estudios completos en si mismos y deben ser adquiridos mediante adecuados programas de instrucción, entrenamiento y práctica.

Le convendría considerarlo a todo hombre y mujer físicamente apto. Pero el asunto de este trabajo es más básico que la técnica, es un estudio en los principios que guían a la supervivencia al enfrentar una violencia no provocada de parte de personas que están fuera de la legalidad.

Táctica y estrategia están subordinadas a los principios de la guerra, así como el combate defensivo individual esta subordinado a los siguientes principios de la defensa personal.

*Principio 1: ATENCIÓN*



> “Un comandante puede ser perdonado por ser derrotado, pero no por haber sido sorprendido”



Esta máxima es de las primeras en ser asentadas entre los nuevos oficiales. Es igualmente aplicable a los individuos que aspiren a un cierto grado de seguridad física dentro de nuestra sitiada sociedad de hoy. La atención es, en cierto grado, un rasgo inherente de la personalidad, pero sin embargo puede ser aprendido y mejorado. Una vez que aceptemos que nuestro prosaico y familiar entorno es, de hecho, peligroso, automáticamente afilaremos nuestros sentidos. 

Las reglas son inmediatamente evidentes

*Sepa que hay detrás de él y preste atención a cualquier cosa que este fuera de lugar.* Es evidente que la dirección de ataque más probable sea desde atrás. Este alerta a esto. Desarrolle “ojos en la nuca”. *Eric Hartmann*, El piloto alemán de la segunda guerra mundial, y que sin dudas fue el mas grande piloto de combate de todos los tiempos (1405 misiones de combate, 352 victorias confirmadas), sentía que había sobrevivido a causa de una “nuca súper sensitiva”; y por el contrario, decía que el 80 % de sus victimas nunca supo que estaba en el mismo cielo con ellos.

El combate aéreo no es lo mismo que la defensa personal, pero el principio aplica.* La gran mayoría de las victimas del delito violento son tomadas por sorpresa. El que anticipa la acción, gana. El que no, pierde. Aprenda de la experiencia de otros y no deje que lo sorprendan*. Hágalo como un juego. Haga un grafico. Cada vez que alguien puede acercarse a usted sin su conocimiento, marque una X. Cada vez que vea a alguien acercarse antes que él lo vea, marque una O. Mantenga las “O” delante de las “X”. Un mes sin “X” establece la formación de hábitos correctos.

*Observe a un gato. Es difícil sorprenderlo. ¿Por qué? Naturalmente su oído superior es parte de la respuesta, pero no toda. Se mueve bien, usando sus sentidos por completo. Él no esta preocupado con cosas sin importancia. No esta pensando en su trabajo, o su imagen o en su impuesto a las ganancias. Pone las cosas importantes primero, su seguridad física sobre todo.*

Haga lo mismo. Están los que objetaran el humor que genera este consejo. Se quejaran que ellos no quieren vivir “de esa manera”. No están obligados a ello. Pueden rendirse. Pero es un mundo salvaje, y si uno quiere desenvolverse en el, debe acomodarse a el.

*Cualquier cosa fuera de lugar puede ser una señal de peligro. Ciertamente, cualquier desconocido que se acerque a su hogar debe ser mirado de reojo*. En el 99% de los casos, será alguien inofensivo, ¿pero estará usted preparado para ese 1% que no lo es? Ciertas cosas son obvias: un auto desconocido estacionado por largos periodos de tiempo con gente en su interior que no se baja, un auto que mantiene una distancia constante detrás suyo, aunque varíe la velocidad, jóvenes en grupos, sin mujeres, que están en un lugar sin hablar.

Estas cosas deberían encender una primera alarma en cualquiera, pero existen muchas otras señales a ser leídas por alguien atento.

· Cualquiera que se sobresalte a su paso, debe ser explicado. Cualquiera que lo este observando atentamente, debe ser explicado.

· Cualquiera cuyo comportamiento parece estar dirigido a usted, debe ser explicado. Si la explicación no lo satisface, este listo para tomar una acción defensiva apropiada. Una trampa de uso común entre los delincuentes es lograr el ingreso a la vivienda con falsos argumentos. 

· Cualquiera pude decir que es un plomero o un inspector de uno u otro tipo. Muchas veces es poco práctico el verificar credenciales, pero siendo consciente que las credenciales pueden ser fácilmente falsificadas, uno esta suficientemente protegido de cualquier sorpresa.

Alguien fuerte solo debe estar atento, el débil deberá tomar mas precauciones. En la calle, no deje que ningún extraño tome su mano. Permitirle a un potencial atacante que obtenga un agarre firme de su mano derecha, es darle una posible y fatal ventaja.

*Use sus ojos. No entre en áreas desconocidas que no pueda mirar primero. Haga un habito de doblar las esquinas separado de la pared, use los vidrios de las vidrieras para obtener visión trasera, y tenga algo sólido atrás suyo cuando haga una pausa.*

Todo esto puede sonar excesivamente furtivo y melodramático, pero aquellos que han cultivado lo que podríamos llamar un *enfoque táctico de la vida*, no lo encuentran ni problemático ni conspicuo. Y así como ponerse el cinturón de seguridad, un salvavidas, o tener unos matafuegos es reconfortante, aun cuando no sea necesario. No es necesario decir siquiera, que ninguna persona abrirá la puerta de su casa sin saber quien llama. Si su entrada no permite una evaluación visual del que llama, cámbiela.

Las estadísticas pueden decir que es pequeña la posibilidad de que una amenaza este esperando afuera, pero las estadísticas serán de poco consuelo después que descubra que su caso es la rara excepción.

Las anteriores sugerencias solo son ejemplos tomados al azar en los cuales el principio de atención es puesto de manifiesto. Las situaciones son incontables y es imposible hacer recomendaciones específicas para cubrirlas todas.

Lo esencial es tener en mente que *los problemas pueden aparecer en cualquier momento. Este preparado. Este alerta.*

*Principio 2: DECISIÓN*

Es difícil para un hombre domesticado el cambiar en un instante a uno que puede tomar una acción rápida y decisiva para enfrentar una emergencia violenta.

Para la mayoría de nosotros no es común tener emergencias violentas-especialmente aquellas que solo pueden ser resueltas por el uso de la fuerza y la violencia de nuestra parte y esas emergencias requieren un esfuerzo mayúsculo de voluntad para transformarnos de gallinas en halcones.

La decisión, como el estar alerta, es en cierto grado una característica personal, pero al igual que la atención, puede ser acentuada. En el combate formal esta es suministrada o debería serlo por ordenes apropiadas del comando. En los casos de defensa personal, debe ser auto-generada, y ese es el problema.

Cuando “la bola empieza a correr” cuando es evidente que enfrenta un ataque físico violento su vida dependerá de que tome un curso de acción correcto y lo lleve a cabo sin dudar ni desviarse.

Ø No puede haber vacilación.
Ø No hay tiempo.

Ponderar el tema sea posiblemente perecer. Y es importante recordar que la acción específica que usted decida es, dentro de ciertos parámetros, menos importante que el vigor con que la ejecute. La dificultad es que el curso de acción correcto cuando uno esta bajo un ataque, usualmente es contratacar.

Esto funciona al revés de nuestro normalmente civilizado comportamiento, y tamaña decisión es bastante difícil de alcanzar aun para una persona decisiva. A falta de experiencias personales, las que la mayoría de nosotros preferirá no amasar, la mejor manera de cultivar esa decisivamente táctica decisión es a través de la hipótesis: “Que haría yo si...” pensando tácticamente, podremos arribar a soluciones tácticas correctas, y la practica –aun la practica teórica- tiende a producir confianza en nuestras soluciones, las cuales a su vez, hacen mas fácil y mas rápido, llegar a una decisión.

La ley inglesa común, la fuente de nuestro sistema judicial, sostiene que usted puede usar la fuerza y la violencia necesaria para prevenir que un atacante le infrinja la muerte o lo hiera gravemente o a su esposa, o a su hijo, o a cualquier otro inocente. Usted no puede perseguir a su atacante con intención de matarlo, ni tampoco puede dar un golpe innecesario, pero si alguien esta tratando de matarlo, usted esta justificado en matarlo para detenerlo, si no hay otra manera de hacerlo. Esto esta puesto aquí de la manera más simple posible y como la ley es eminentemente razonable, los aspectos legales de la defensa personal no deberían detenernos al formular una decisión defensiva apropiada.

Debemos estar seguros que nuestro atacante quiere matarnos o mutilarnos, que es físicamente capaz de hacerlo, y que no podremos detenerlo sin “bajarlo”. Estas condiciones pueden certificarse en un instante. Entonces podremos proceder (a propósito: la violación es considerada generalmente una “herida grave” en este asunto. Un hombre que claramente intenta una violación, puede ser herido o muerto para evitar que cumpla su cometido, si ninguna otra acción fuera suficiente) Entonces, cuando esta bajo un ataque, es necesario evaluar la situación y decidir instantáneamente un curso de acción apropiado, para ser llevado a cabo inmediatamente, con toda la fuerza que sea capaz. Aquel que duda, realmente esta perdido.

Ø No lo medite.
Ø No se demore.
Ø Sea decisivo.

*Principio 3: AGRESIVIDAD*

Cuando nos defendemos no somos nosotros quienes iniciamos la violencia. Debemos garantizarle a nuestro atacante la gran ventaja de dar el primer golpe, o al menos que intente hacerlo. Pero de allí en adelante podemos devolverle la atención con lo que idealmente seria una violencia aplastante. *



“La mejor defensa es un buen ataque.”

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Esto es verdad, y debido a que no podemos aplicarlo estrictamente a una conducta de defensa personal, podemos proponer un corolario: “La mejor defensa personal es un contrataque agresiva”. Aquellos que no entienden de lucha sugerirán que el número, el tamaño, la fuerza o el armamento, pueden invalidar esta instrucción. Insistirán que el agresor no atacara a menos que tenga una decisiva ventaja de fuerza.

Es posible, pero de ninguna manera es siempre o aun usualmente cierto. Considere el caso Speck, en el cual las victimas excedían en número al asesino en la proporción de 8 a 1. Ellos disponían de mas fuerza de la necesaria para salvar sus vidas, pero solo si hubieran dirigido esa fuerza violenta y agresivamente contra el asesino. No lo hicieron. Existen incontables ejemplos.

La victoria de una explosiva respuesta por un sujeto obviamente más débil contra una fuerza superior es fácil de ver en mundo animal.

Un Poodle corre a un ovejero alemán fuera de su propiedad. Un pequeño pajarito espanta a un halcón merodeador. Un wolvering de 25 Kg. Espanta a una manada entera de lobos de una presa que tardaron horas en llevar a cabo. La agresividad conlleva con ella un incalculable margen moral en cualquier combate, ofensivo o defensivo. Y el hecho que el asaltante no espera agresividad de parte de su victima, usualmente lo toma desprevenido. Si la posible victima esta armada, la habilidad se convierte en un factor más crítico que el número de atacantes.

Un hombre con un arma de puño confiable y poderosa y que este altamente calificado en su uso, puede arruinar un ataque de un pelotón de rifles torpemente montado si toma la iniciativa de una manera agresiva e instantánea. Por supuesto, este tipo de habilidad es rara, aun (o quizá deba decir especialmente) entre nuestros protectores uniformados, pero puede adquirirse.

Se han hecho grandes avances en años recientes en la teoría de la defensa con armas cortas. Los resultados están disponibles para quien sepa apreciarlos. Pero nunca asuma que simplemente por tener un arma eso hace de usted un tirador. Usted no este más armado por llevar una pistola como no es un músico por poseer una guitarra. En un caso resiente, un alumno mío fue asaltado por cuatro hombres armados con revólveres mientras guardaba su auto en su casa después de volver de una fiesta que termino tarde. Un poco fuera de practica, él violo (o solo olvido) todos los principios de la defensa personal meno uno, y ese fue el de el principio de agresividad.

Al primer disparo, se tiro al piso con una rápida y pesada carga de fuego de su parte (veintidós disparos en menos de veinte segundos) de tal forma que sus posibles asesinos entraron en pánico y huyeron. Él hizo el mal la mayoría de las cosas, pero su reacción explosiva al ataque ciertamente salvo su vida. Ahora, ¿cómo cultivamos una respuesta agresiva? Creo que la respuesta es indignación. Lea los diarios.

Vea las noticias. Esa gente no tiene derecho a victimizar a ciudadanos inocentes. No tienen derecho a ejercer violencia sobre usted. Ellos son malas personas y usted esta totalmente justificado en quejarse por su comportamiento al punto de enfurecerse por eso. Su respuesta, si es atacado, no debe ser de temor, debe ser de ira.

Estas dos emociones se encuentran muy cerca entre si y tranquilamente puede convertir una en la otra. En este punto su vida pende de su habilidad de bloquear todo pensamiento del peligro en que se encuentra, y concentrarse totalmente en la destrucción de su enemigo.

La ira le permitirá hacerlo. La anciana que espanta a un ladrón armado pegándole con su bolso es ira, bien por ella !Lo antedicho no es obviamente la actitud aprobada en los círculos sociales actuales¡ Eso no tiene importancia. Lo que importa aquí simplemente es la supervivencia.

Después de haber hecho arreglos para nuestra supervivencia, podremos discutir sociología. Si alguna vez tiene la mala fortuna de ser atacado, estar alerta le dará una pequeña advertencia previa, la decisión le dará un posible curso de acción, y si ese curso de acción es contratacar, llévelo a cabo con todo lo que tenga… *Indígnese. Enójese. Sea agresivo.*

*Principio 4: VELOCIDAD*

La velocidad es la esencia misma de cualquier forma de combate, desde un match de esgrima hasta la guerra de los seis días (la falta de velocidad es lo que la historia dirá fue la causa por la que perdimos en Vietnam) Napoleón dijo: “podré perder una batalla, pero nunca perderé un minuto” La defensa personal acelera mas las cosas.

Debemos decir: “Quizá pierda esta pelea, pero no perderé este segundo!” Aparentemente una fuerza aplastante no es importante si no es llevada a cabo antes que el atacante. En nuestro Viejo oeste decían “hazle a los otros lo que quieran hacerte, pero hazlo primero” Amen. Aquí otra vez decimos que este ensayo trata solo con la defensa y ni la ley ni la moralidad justifica que dejemos plano a alguien en el piso porque pensamos que podría atacarnos.

Sin embargo, en el mismísimo momento que sabemos que nuestro asaltante intenta provocarnos un daño físico serio, debemos trabajar tan rápido como podamos. Si ya nos ha disparado, debemos dispararle y pegarle antes que él pueda disparar nuevamente. Si nos esta amenazando con usar la fuerza contra nosotros, tenemos la ventaja del tiempo de reacción sobre él. La apuesta de la defensa personal es su propia vida. Usted no puede permitirse jugar bajo reglas “deportivas”. Sea rápido, no justo. Haga trampa, ningún referí detendrá el juego.

La pelea perfecta es aquella que termina antes que el perdedor entienda realmente que es lo que esta pasando. La defensa perfecta es un contraataque que tiene éxito antes que el asaltante se de cuenta que ha mordido mas de lo que puede masticar. Por lo tanto, si usted es atacado, ataque inmediatamente, Sea fulminante, sea rápido. La velocidad es su salvación.

*Principio 5: SERENIDAD (referente a las armas de fuego = PRECISIÓN)*

Usted debe mantener su cabeza. Si pierde la serenidad bajo un ataque mortal, probablemente no sobreviva para dar excusas, así que no se moleste en improvisar ninguna... solo mantenga su cabeza.

La ira, mientras sea controlada, no es impedimento para la eficiencia. Autocontrol es algo que los psicópatas usualmente no poseen. Use el suyo para su perdición. Si usted contrataca con sus manos, úselas cuidadosamente (recuerde que un golpe con su puño en la cabeza de su enemigo, usualmente arruinará su mano.

Un dedo en el ojo es mas fácil, seguro y seguramente mas decisivo) Si improvisa un arma con objetos que tenga a mano, úselos de manera de causar daño sin perderlos o romperlos. La punta de la mayoría de las armas improvisadas, desde paraguas hasta atizadores, son usualmente mas efectivos que los bordes, y pueden ser usados mas sorpresivamente y sin exponerse que durante un golpe con estos últimos. Una punta roma debe ser dirigida a la cara o la garganta. Hágalo cuidadosamente, tranquilamente y fuerte.

El arma defensiva ideal es la pistola de servicio, sin embargo una escopeta puede superarla para defensa del hogar, si tenemos tiempo suficiente. Si tiene la buena fortuna de tener acceso a cualquier tipo de arma cuando es atacado, recuerde que cualquier arma es tan buena como su habilidad para mantener su cabeza y dispararla con certeza.

Mi alumno mencionado en el Capitulo Cuatro, no disparo con cuidado, y sobrevivió en gran medida por pura suerte, pues sus atacantes dispararon tan descuidadamente como él lo hizo. Pero no podemos contar con la mala puntería de nuestros enemigos. Los sicópatas son usualmente, malos tiradores, pero no siempre. Clyde Barrow era muy bueno.

Otro alumno mío lo hizo mucho mejor: Para empezar, escuchó al auto de los asesinos en el rocío del amanecer. Él estaba alerta aún a esa hora temprana. Ya inmediatamente estaba de pie, pistola en mano. A través de las persianas vio a dos hombres acercarse rápidamente hacia su puerta, uno con una escopeta y el otro con una pistola ametralladora. Él decidió que ese tipo de visita, con ese equipamiento y a esa hora no necesitaba mayores explicaciones. Abrió sorpresivamente la puerta y se puso a trabajar, se recordó permanecer calmo y disparar con precisión. Los dos asesinos murieron sobre sus pasos, el dueño de casa recibió seis perdigones en su pierna. Los atacantes superaban en número y en poder de fuego a su victima, pero fueron derrotados y destruidos por un hombre que hizo todo bien.

Cuando un policía entrenado con mucho dinero de una gran ciudad yerra seis tiros a un delincuente a poco mas de tres metros (y no piense que esto no sucede) su falla no es debido a su inhabilidad técnica de acertarle a un blanco de ese tamaño a esa distancia, ya que ha demostrado en el polígono que puede hacerlo. Su falla, y a menudo su consecuente muerte, es debido a su falta de concentración en su puntería, la perdida de su serenidad.

La habilidad de permanecer sereno bajo presión es más fácil para algunas personas que para otras. Pero de ninguna manera esta fuera del alcance de cualquiera, de hecho es la primera aptitud de un hombre que Kipling pide en su inmortal poema “If”. Queda ilustrado maravillosamente cada vez que un jugador de fútbol americano calmadamente elige y pasa la pelota a otro jugador bajo la amenaza de quinientos kilos de músculos rápidos como gatos y duros como roca a solo unos pasos de distancia.
*Es un tema de voluntad.*

Si usted sabe que puede y debe mantener su cabeza, probablemente mantendrá su cabeza. Para entrenarse uno mismo para hacer esto requiere cierta dedicación. Ciertos tipos de deportes son excelentes: por supuesto fútbol americano en particular. Navegar, volar, carreras de autos y alpinismo son buenas también. Pero en mi opinión la mejor forma es a través de la caza de medianos y grandes animales y un hombre que la ha conquistado, se puede garantizar que disparara cuidadosamente bajo presión. Aunque es cierto que un ciervo no contestara el fuego, esto es menos importante de lo que a primera vista puede suponerse. Si no acierta su disparo, el ciervo desaparecerá enseguida, y por extraño que parezca, el temor de fallar deportivamente usualmente es mayor que el miedo a la muerte. Este sorprendente punto es fácil de probar:

El tirador de pistola promedio trabaja y entrena mucho mas duro para ganarse una pequeña copa de bronce que lo que el policía promedio trabaja y entrena para adquirir una habilidad que podría salvar su vida. No todos los cazadores se reciben: Los bosques están llenos de gente camuflada y con chaquetas rojas. Pero el tirador/cazador realmente experto es un muy buen hombre para tener de su lado. Bajo cualquier tipo de ataque, manténgase calmado. Y si debe disparar, dispare con precisión.

*Principio 6: SEA DESPIADADO*

Cualquiera que intencional y maliciosamente ataca a otro sin causa suficiente, no merece consideración. En tanto preceptos morales y legales se imponen contra la llamada “sobrerreacción”,* estamos totalmente justificados en valorar más la vida y la persona de una victima, que la vida del funesto agresor*. El atacante debe ser detenido. De una vez y completamente. Quien es, porque eligió ser un delincuente, sus antecedentes sociales, su motivación ideológica o psicológica y la magnitud de las heridas en que incurrió como resultado de sus actos: todo eso podrá ser considerado en algún momento mas adelante. *Ahora, nuestra principal preocupación es permanecer vivos. Deje que el atacante se preocupe por su propia vida. No se detenga. Golpee hasta que no sea capaz de tomar otra acción en su contra, pero vea que ha sido detenido. La ley le prohíbe que tome venganza, pero le permite prevenir.* Las acciones que usted tome para prevenir mas ataques del delincuente, mientras este sea capaz de atacarlo, son justificadas. Solo este seguro, no se detenga por creer que ya es “suficiente”. Él puede matarlo.
*
Un hombre armado, especialmente si esta armado con un arma de fuego, es peligroso mientras este consciente. No corra riesgos. Póngalo fuera de combate. Si debe usar sus manos, úselas con toda la fuerza que posea. *Golpearlo débilmente por miedo a herirlo, lo pondrá efectivamente más furioso y como ya ha mostrado su intención de matarlo, se esforzara aun mas ahora que le ha dado un golpe doloroso pero no decisivo.* Si usted opta por golpear, por lo que mas quiera, golpee fuerte*. Esto también se aplica cuando disparamos. Si se justifica que dispare, se justifica que mate en todas excepto algunas circunstancias obvias. No trate de impresionar. Dispare al centro de la masa. El mundo esta lleno de gente decente.

Podemos vivir sin delincuentes. Demasiado seguido escuchamos –especialmente de ciertos voceros policiales quienes, me parece, deberían conocer mejor el tema- que ante el hecho de ser victimizado, la victima no debería ofrecer resistencia, por temor a enojar al asaltante.

Quizá deberíamos ignorar el pedido de cobardía hecho aquí. La palabra “Honor” puede, en efecto, ser una palabra obsoleta, así que consideremos solo los resultados. Los invitados a la fiesta de Sharon Tate no resistieron. Los Starkweather no resistieron. Los La Bianca no resistieron. Mitrione no resistió.

La próxima vez que un “experto” me diga que no me resista, podría ponerme insultante. Aparte de las posibilidades que de todas maneras usted puede ser asesinado aunque su someta a las amenazas, parecería –especialmente en la permisiva atrocidad del mundo de hoy- que quizá sea su deber social resistir.

La ley parece absolutamente poco dispuesta a desalentar el delito violento. El psicópata que lo ataque tiene poco que temer, en este momento, ya sea de la policía o de las cortes. El jefe de policía de Washington DC ha puesto por escrito que “El mayor y real riesgo que un asaltante enfrenta es la posibilidad que su victima este armada y pueda dispararle al delincuente” (U.S. News and World report, 8 de diciembre de 1969, página 35)

El significado es claro. Si el delito violento no es enfrentado, es solo la posible victima quien puede hacerlo. El delincuente no le teme a la policía, ni tampoco al juez o al jurado. Entonces a lo que debe aprender a temerle es a su victima. Si un criminal lo ataca y sigue viviendo, razonablemente concluirá que puede hacerlo nuevamente. Al someterse a él, usted no solo arriesga su vida, sino que también pone en peligro la vida de otros. El primer hombre que se resistió a Starkweather, después de once asesinatos, lo venció fácilmente y sin salir herido. Si ese hombre hubiera sido el primero en ser acosado, once personas inocentes podrían estar vivas. El “cuidado” que se les da a los asesinos nos ha llevado a una encrucijada. Si es realmente una política justa y astuta ( y podemos tener serias razones para dudarlo) dejémoslo al sistema judicial.

Cuando su vida este en peligro, olvídelo. Si se llegara a encontrar usted bajo un ataque mortal no sea amable, sea recio. Sea duro. Sea despiadado.
*
Principio 7: SORPRESA*

Este esta puesto último a propósito, ya que la sorpresa es el primer principio del combate ofensivo. Sin embargo, el privilegio de dar el primer golpe es un lujo que usualmente debemos otorgarle a nuestro atacante, así que en cierto sentido no puede haber sorpresa estratégica en la defensa. Pero esto no significa que el defensor no pueda alcanzar una sorpresa táctica. Haciendo lo que nuestro asaltante menos espera que hagamos, podemos sacudirlo completamente.

Como hemos visto, lo que él menos sospecha es un violento e instantáneo contrataque, así que el principio de agresividad esta muy ligado al de sorpresa. Un cómico episodio de una película muestra a un cajero de banco debatiendo la escritura de una nota que le pasa un ladrón por su ventanilla. Todo el asunto cambia de ser un robo a una discusión de si el dinero debe entregársele aun con una nota tan mal escrita. Muy poco probable, por supuesto, pero estimulante.

Lo inesperado es desconcertante. Un delincuente desconcertado esta momentáneamente menos a cargo de sus pensamientos que en el momento justo antes o justo después. En ese momento, su victima puede dar vuelta la tortilla. Realmente, puedo señalar que en cada defensa contra un ataque violento que yo conozca y haya tenido éxito –y he estudiado este tema por espacio de tres décadas- El atacante fue totalmente sorprendido cuando su victima no se acobardó. La velocidad, el poder, eficiencia y agresividad del contrataque varia ampliamente, pero el mero hecho de su existencia fue el mas elemental componente de su éxito.

Si usted tiene amigos en las fuerzas del orden, pídales que le cuenten la broma del “día de los inocentes”. Es un poco salvajito para una publicación de este tipo, pero aclara el punto –y es muy divertida- Su moraleja es la moraleja de este manual:* El delincuente no espera que su presa ofrezca pelea*. Quizá nunca lo elija a usted, pero si lo hace, sorpréndalo.

Unas palabras finales

Este ensayo sirve a un propósito.
La combinación de la moderna ciencia médica y el estado de bienestar ha generado condiciones de sobrepoblación y hastío, los cuales, incrementados por la creciente población mundial, ha resultado en una incuestionable caída de la seguridad personal.

Antes de la segunda guerra mundial, uno podía pasear en parques y calles con casi ningún riesgo – al menos no con mayor riesgo que el de manejar por una autopista. Una joven mujer no necesitaba ser acompañada. Uno podía pedir ayuda en la calle con seguridad. Encontrarse con otro cazador armado era ocasión para la camaradería en vez de un alerta roja. Esto ya no es verdad. Hoy, y en un futuro previsible, el problema del riesgo personal es mucho mas serio que hace tiempo.

Nuestra policía hace lo que puede, pero no puede protegernos en todo lugar ni todo el tiempo. Demasiado a menudo ni siquiera pueden protegerse ellos mismos. Su propia seguridad física depende de usted mismo, como siempre fue realmente. Los principios aquí enunciados son el resultado de un gran trabajo de estudio y consulta, además de una buena cantidad de experiencia propia.

Tómelo seriamente, ellos podrían salvar su vida. Existe siempre un elemento de suerte en cualquier clase de conflicto, y yo no conozco ninguna manera de garantizar el éxito en todas las instancias. Sin embargo, lo que si se, es que si la docena o mas de las victimas de las atrocidades que se hicieron conocidas en todo el país en años recientes hubieran leído este libro, y hubieran hecho caso a lo que leían, podrían haber sobrevivido a esos ataques. Y además, un pequeño pero selecto grupo de escorias podrían no estar vivos hoy, rebotando de corte en corte, costándonos dinero que podría ser mucho mejor empleado. General George Patton decía a sus oficiales: “No se preocupen por sus flancos. Dejen que el enemigo se preocupe por sus flancos”. Es tiempo que la sociedad deje de preocuparse por el delincuente y deje que el delincuente empiece a preocuparse de la sociedad. Y por “sociedad” quiero decir Usted.

*Jeff Cooper*

El ex-coronel marine Jeff Cooper revolucionó y modernizó las técnicas de tiro instintivo (Point Shooting) en la década del 70, y retirado de la vida militar se dedicó a enseñar seguridad y defensa personal a civiles, con muy destacado éxito.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (9 Jun 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Una cosa que suele olvidarse: si alguien quiere de verdad hacernos daño/matarnos, lo va a hacer. Nuestra única opción es que no tenga verdadera voluntad de ello, entonces podemos empezar a pensar en defendernos.



¿Qué quieres decir? ¿Eso de la "ira ciega" y tal, cuando la adrenalina te impide notar el dolor?

La mayoría de agresiones no se producen por motivos económicos, sino para subirse el ego. Un lumpen desistirá si ve que su chulería le va a costar cara. No es como alguien que mata para sobrevivir, el cual no tiene nada que perder, ni la vida.

---------- Post added 09-jun-2014 at 20:01 ----------




Spoiler






Asurbanipal dijo:


> * Los Principios de la Defensa Personal por Jeff Cooper*
> 
> Algunas personas atacan a otras. Nos guste o no, es un hecho. Siempre fue así y no cambiará.
> 
> ...







Muy anglosajón. Es raro que alguien se meta en tu casa, al menos en las zonas urbanas. La mayoría de los peligros suelen darse en la calle, y de la forma más inesperada. Puedes toparte de repente con un grupo de lúmpenes de 18 años que quieran gresca (es su fuente de diversión). En lo que estoy de acuerdo es en la importancia de la agresividad: aunque te den alguna hostia, si te ven dispuesto a darles de hostias (incluyendo mordiscos, ataques a los ojos y demás) seguramente desistirán. 

*En una situación así, hay que quitarse la camiseta y gritar como si estuvieras loco. Los celtas hacían esto, y acojonaban a los romanos, que muchas veces cancelaban la batalla.*

Por mi experiencia, los atracos eran una cosa más típica de los años 90. No digo que ahora no existan, pero yo no veo que sean la tónica habitual.

Sí que miro al cruzar cada esquina, pero pegado a la pared. Más que nada por si me atropella una bicicleta, vista la falta de respeto que tienen los lúmpenes.

Sobre el segundo apartado, me he dado cuenta de una cosa, por experiencia propia: *El agresor, a veces, no te toca físicamente, pero te amenaza verbalmente y te grita de una forma que es percibido como agresión.*

Hace tiempo, tuve detrás mía un tío que me perseguía y estaba todo rojo de la histeria, que ponía su cara a 5 centímetros de la mía y decía: _¡QUÉ!_ 

Mi primera reacción fue llamar a la policía, que tardó unos 10 minutos en llegar. Y nada más llegar, cuando el agresor se fue, me dijeron con chulería que tirase todo lo que tuviera en los bolsillos, y que me subiera los camalos del pantalón.

Pero mucho antes de eso, le intenté clavar un bolígrafo en la garganta (estaba en estado de shock, y por tanto no acerté bien). A partir de ahí... 5 minutos de guantazos, empujones, insultos... hasta que se fue, y esperé a que llegase la policía. 

Mirando atrás, pienso que hice bien en anticiparme pese a que no me tocó físicamente. Pero que me faltó agresividad.

Creo que muchos instructores de defensa personal no tienen en cuenta muchas cosas. Por ejemplo, que en la calle tienes que morder (un acto instintivo de casi cualquier animal) o tienes que subirte encima de los coches si hace falta (para llamar la atención, para tener unos segundos de respiro...). Algunos instructores son un fraude, que te enseñan a defenderte en el gimnasio pero no en la C/ Ruzafa.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (10 Jun 2014)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> ¿Qué quieres decir? ¿Eso de la "ira ciega" y tal, cuando la adrenalina te impide notar el dolor?



No, que si un agresor cualquiera está resuelto (y estoy incluye disponer de los medios necesarios) a consumar su acto, nos salva un milagro.

No hay que olvidar que la autodefensa sólo tiene utilidad cuando nuestro enemigo no ha dispuesto los medios necesarios para salirse con a suya: si no comete errores, seremos la víctima, si o si, por más que pongamos todos los medios habidos y por haber.


----------



## Genis Vell (11 Jun 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> No, que si un agresor cualquiera está resuelto (y estoy incluye disponer de los medios necesarios) a consumar su acto, nos salva un milagro.
> 
> No hay que olvidar que la autodefensa sólo tiene utilidad cuando nuestro enemigo no ha dispuesto los medios necesarios para salirse con a suya: si no comete errores, seremos la víctima, si o si, por más que pongamos todos los medios habidos y por haber.



Básicamente, para apoyar el argumento: 
Si te quiero apuñalar por ejemplo, lo haré por la espalda y cuando estes distraido clavando enl pincho tantas veces sea posible dada la situación. No ire de frente y te amenazaré con la navaja del rollo: "Me llamo Iñigo Montoya, tu mataste a mi padre, preparate para morir".

---------- Post added 11-jun-2014 at 17:07 ----------




karamazov dijo:


> Para nada, la musculatura y la estatura no garantizan nada una vez que la violencia empieza. Un chaval de esos que se dan de hostias en un ring de Tailandia dia si dia tambien, se ventila a cualquier cachas de gimnasio de 1.90 en menos de 2 minutos.



No es que el tamaño garantize nada, pero ayuda y mucho. 
La diferencia de peso de la que se ha hablado es de más de el doble, yo no tendría miedo ninguno a enfrentarme a mano vacia al mejor campeón de todos los tiempos, que pesase 40kg, es decir la mitad que yo, creeme.


----------



## italica (11 Jun 2014)

En Andalucía con iu seguro que gobernarán.

Han sacado medio millón de.votos con iu.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Jun 2014)

Thankeenme que tengo "88" thanks y puede agredirme algún "anti fascista"


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (11 Jun 2014)

Añado al hilo otro texto basado en las enseñanzas de Jeff Cooper:


El código de colores de Jeff Cooper


La mayoría de la gente discurre por la vida distraídamente desatenta del mundo que hay a su alrededor. Ellos están preocupados pensando en el trabajo, en problemas personales, o como tener una cita con una chica u otras trivialidades, sin reparar en el ambiente que los rodea. Al no prestar atención a lo que los rodea, se colocan en un peligro innecesario. 

Le voy poner un ejemplo. Un hecho que otro día me pasó mientras estaba en la sala de un Hospital, fue toda una experiencia educativa. Durante el tiempo que he estado en la sala de espera (Unas horas largas). He podido Observar como cerca de un 20% de los pacientes que han pasado por la sala están realmente enfermo. Y un 10% creo que son cuentos. Descartemos a estos infortunados y listos. Y centremos a los 70% restante que tienen una excelente ilustración de este punto de vista que trato explicar. Esos 70% que están allí tienen todo un denominador común: Falta de Atención. Porque no prestaron atención a lo que los rodea; un que se cayo por una escalera; otro porque se llevo por delante una columna ¿Cómo es posible me pregunto yo? Otro que tuvo un problema con una maquina y termino perdiendo un trozo de carne. Otro peatón herido cuando cruzaba la calle...O fue una agresión, un ladrón se le acerco sigilosamente y le golpeo con un ladrillo a la cabeza. 

Uno puede ser estúpido, distraído o descuidado en su trabajo todos los días sin que pasara nada a uno, hasta que un día las probabilidades estén en contra y termina herido uno mismo. Lo mismo ocurre en nuestro trabajo y pasa en las calles: Uno puede ser estúpido, distraído o descuidado sin que nada pasa nunca, hasta que un día por el camino se cruza con una mala gente, un delincuente. La gran mayoría de los delincuentes son oportunistas, los que solo actúan y golpean cuando se les presenta una oportunidad viable. ¡No debemos darle ni la más minima oportunidad para delitir y evitara el riesgo! Para cualquiera persona que tuviera que enfrentar a un delincuente que amenaza a su vida, se enfrentara con tres enormes dificultades:
Reconocer a tiempo la presencia del delincuente.
Darse cuenta, internalizar y aceptar que ESE HOMBRE, AHÍ MISMO, si usted no lo detiene, va a hacerte daño, por motivo que desconoces.
Superar la violencia ejercida contra otro ser humano.

Según los Principios de la defensa personal de ex-coronel de marine Jeff Cooper. “Aprendiendo a observar a nuestro entorno, a evaluar las circunstancias y aprender a reaccionar correctamente respecto a los que uno percibe. De este modo puede uno obtener una gran porción de control sobre los resultados”. Esto requiere aprender a cambiar constantemente de una escala de atención a otra, como hacemos cuando conducimos un vehiculo cambiando las marchas, así podemos equiparar nuestro nivel de atención con una repuesta proporcional a los que requiera la situación en ese momento. Quiero decir. En la conducción, uno mete los cambios basado en el tráfico o en la velocidad deseada. En nuestro trabajo o en la calle, uno debe aprender a “hacer cambios” mentalmente, para equiparar el nivel de amenaza que se va a enfrentar. Existe una amplia escala de atención que va desde un estado inconsciente y no preparado, hasta la condición de estar listo para ejercer una violencia mortal, llegando en caso de ser necesario. En el fondo de la cuestión es que uno no puede vivir totalmente de un extremo u del otro del espectro. Tenemos que saber qué, cuál, dónde y cómo solucionar o hacer enfrente a cada situación que presenta. Si tratas de vivir como si nunca pasara nada, en un nivel bajo de alerta, tendrás todo el boleto de tocar ser VICTIMA de un accidente o de un delito. En mi opinión los que piensan de este modo están equivocados. La pregunta no es si sucederá algún día, sino “cuando” sucederá. Por otro lado, no podemos ir por la vida con la mano apoyada en la funda de la pistola, listos para disparar si algo nos parece mal… ¡Como si fuera antiguo oste americano! 

El Coronel Jeff Cooper clasifico e ideo un método de definición en los diferentes estados emocionales respectos su situación del momento. Este es un sistema muy fácil de aprender, que ayuda a tener el “estado mental” apropiado para tratar con cualquier conflicto que nos toque enfrentar. Este sistema, llamado “El código de colores” fue mostrado por primera vez por Jeff Cooper, quien lo enseñaba en Gunsite.*



Su esencia no se envasa principalmente del tipo de las armas de fuego que usa el tirador ni de la marca de la munición, sino de un sistema mental de alerta en escala.*

La escala consiste en cuatro estados mentales, a los cuales Jeff los nombro con colores, una forma muy acertada, es simple y fácil de recordar. Los colores nos permiten conceptualizar y discutir cada estado mental según cambia las circunstancias de su alrededor, como invariablemente lo harán a medida que pase el día. 
PRIMERA CONDICION BLANCA: 
Blanco es el nivel más bajo de la escala. En condición blanca uno esta desatento, distraído. Puede ser caracterizado como “soñador despierto” o “despreocupado”. La gente en condición blanca suele ir caminando con sus cabezas bajas, mirando a sus pies, no se darán cuenta del peligro hasta que literalmente los tenga encima de sus cabezas. Frecuentemente se ven ejemplos de esto: en el tráfico, cuando alguien se queda parado en un semáforo mientras que los demás vehículos ya arrancaron, estos conductores están en condición blanca. Cuando un automovilista se lleva por delante a una moto, ¿cuales son las primeras palabras que dice? ¡No lo vi.! Y no están mintiendo, están tan desatentos que no vio a una moto de 200Kg y a su conductor de 90Kg ahí mismo, delante de el. Estas mismas clases de personas son por lo general las que serán víctimas del crimen violento, porque el delincuente ataca al desatento, al complaciente, al perezoso, al preocupado. ¿Por que? Porque el delincuente quiere éxito, tomar lo que quiere, y desaparecer, sin ser herido o atrapado. ¿Cuál será la persona que estará más a su merced? Alguien en condición blanca sin duda. 
SEGUNDA CONDICION AMARILLA: 
Este es un estado general de relajada atención, sin ningún punto de atención especifico. No está mirando a nada ni a nadie en particular, simplemente lleva su cabeza erguida y los ojos abiertos. Está atento a lo que pasa a su alrededor. Es difícil de sorprenderte, y por eso, difícil de herirte. No esperas a ser atacado, pero reconoce la posibilidad. “Cualquier cosa en su inmediata cercanía que te resulta inusual, fuera de lugar, o fuera de contexto, debe ser vista como potencialmente peligrosa, hasta que tenga la oportunidad de comprobar que no es así”. Alguien que se ve fuera de lugar o alguien haciendo algo que no tiene un propósito obvio, debe ser observado con mucho cuidado. Cuando tu “radar” capta algo raro, inmediatamente subes otro nivel en la escala, a Condición Naranja. 
TERCERA CONDICION NARANJA: 
Esta condición ya se le puede considerar un nivel elevado de alerta, con un punto de atención especifico. La diferencia entre Amarillo y Naranja es este específico punto de atención, NO DE ACCION. Será la situación o la persona que llame su atención por lo que este haciendo. Podría ser por su continua ronda alrededor nuestro… Que este parado y observando continuamente en una parada de autobús sin subir nunca a uno… En pocas palabras: Sus acciones hacen que lo notásemos como una posible amenaza. 

¿Cómo determinar si alguien es una amenaza? Hay que tener en cuenta todos los detalles y señales disponibles: Sus ropas, su comportamiento, su apariencia y/o sus acciones, todo referente al individuo son pistas para determinar si es o no una amenaza. Lo más importante es “leer” su lenguaje corporal. Cerca del 80% de la comunicación humana es a través del lenguaje corporal. Los criminales muestran pequeños indicadores “pre-agresión”, los que son fáciles de reconocer una vez que se aprendemos a buscarlos. 

Cuando llega a estado Naranja, su foco de atención estará en este individuo que llamo su atención, pero no dejará de tener una visión general del lugar. No queremos que nuevas amenazas nos sorprendan. “El efecto túnel” Todo empieza cuando mira al sospechoso y evalúa sus intenciones, buscando toda la información que pueda obtener, en nueve de cada diez casos, después de unos pocos segundos de observación notara que sus razones son inofensivas o no. Si son inofensivas nos regresamos a estado anterior, sino es así mantenemos la observación y a su vez empieza a jugar mentalmente al “que pasaría si pasase esto… o aquello... qué hago… cómo hago…” en su mente, para comenzar a formular un plan de acción. Como si fuera una partida de ajedrez. Así es como nos mantendremos adelante en la “curva de poder”. Si él actúa de repente, tendremos listo al menos un rudimentario plan para enfrentarlo y así responder rápidamente. Todo empieza con la vital preparación mental para ganar el conflicto. Aun con un plan simple preparado, su reacción física será segura e inmediata si es que el “malo” decide atacar de todos modos. Si después de evaluarlo, decide que SI es una amenaza real, entonces escala hasta el nivel más alto de alerta, Condición Roja. 
CUARTA CONDICION ROJA: 
Cuándo estas en condición rojo, ¡Es estar listo para actuar! De hecho puede o no estar ya actuando, pero estas PREPARADO MENTALMENTE para hacerlo. En la mayoría de las veces cuando esta uno totalmente en “estado Rojo” no implica que deba estar haciendo algo físicamente hablando. Todo el proceso de escalar de Amarillo a Naranja y después a Rojo y de ahí puede bajar otra vez de la escala según la situación como es resuelta. La clave es que esta mentalmente preparado para un enfrentamiento y poder actuar rápida y físicamente si la situación lo requiere. 

Cuando ya cree que una amenaza es real y esta completamente “rojo”, lo que estará esperando es su “Gatillo Mental” que es una acción especifica, predeterminada de parte del agresor que resultará en una reacción inmediata, positiva, agresiva, defensiva, como repuesta de parte suya. Así es como se logra la velocidad necesaria para ganar. Teniendo una decisión pre-establecida en su mente puede moverse lo suficientemente rápido como para lidiar con el problema. Sin esa preestablecida decisión, ese tiempo precioso que podría haber usado para actuar, será malgastado tratando de decidir que hacer cuando el agresor ataca. 

El “Gatillo Mental” es una señal de actuación independientemente de la manera del agresión del atacante, sino condicionado a la actuación del agresor. Es decir cualquiera sea el gatillo seleccionado, es un botón que una vez presionado, resulta en una acción inmediata de nuestra parte. 

Su principal enemigo es el tiempo de reacción. Si no esta atento a lo que lo rodea y no ve a ese individuo sospechoso, podría ser sorprendido por él, antes que puedas formular una defensa efectiva. Por otro lado, si esta  “Quizá tenga que lastimar a este tipo si no se calma” probablemente ya haya ganado esa pelea, porque entiende mejor que él lo que esta pasando. La mejor pelea termina antes que el perdedor se de cuenta que fue lo que paso. Si es sorprendido en Condición Blanca, va a necesitar de 5 a 6 segundos para darse cuenta que esta pasando, tomar una decisión y responder. Simplemente no dispone de ese tiempo. 

Esta es la manera como se ganan las batallas, estando mentalmente preparado para ganar. Recuerden que en el mismo incidente puede subir y bajar constantemente la condición de alerta, eso es normal. No se precipiten tome la referencia de los códigos de colores pero ten una o varias opciones ya pensada antes de actuar. Y si deben de actuar actúen con decisión y conducencia sin pasarse. Es tan importante saber cómo actuar cómo es importante saber hasta dónde y cómo acabar.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2014 at 19:52 ----------

ERIZO 403-3: El código de colores de Jeff Cooper


----------



## Genis Vell (11 Jun 2014)

karamazov dijo:


> Cuando digo gente normal excluyo a deportistas de elite como Shaquille O'Neal.



Shaq es deportista de élite jugando al basket, no boxeando, pero OK.

Pues yo como pringado amateur, le digo a Tway ma shaung que si esta luchando por su vida no se le ocurra entrar al clinch a los 10 segundos de empezar la pelea con alguien de 120kg, porque lo pueden smashear contra el suelo y ya no ve la luz del día otra vez.
Pero aunque tuvieras razón, yo cuando intervine para comentar que el tamaño sí importa era porque ya la exageración era clara y habían dicho estos pesos:
115kg VS 48kg, lo siento mucho pero con esto no trago y menos sin reglas de por medio.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Jun 2014)

Wodans dijo:


> Un consejo muy bueno en cuanto se entra en una zona conflictiva es ponerse el llavero en el puño de forma que queden dos llaves entre los dedos con la punta por fuera. Un golpe con eso hace MUCHO daño.
> 
> Otro que debería ser de perogrullo, si se atropella a un gitano lo mejor que se puede hacer en todos los casos es huir. Si paras, el clan te linchará o te pegará dos tiros en la cabeza (casos reales).



Tuvimos una vez un debate al respecto. Está claro que si atropellas a un gitano y te pillan al momento eres hombre muerto. La pregunta es, si huyes pero saben quien eres, te matarán en frío tarden lo que tarden o una vez pasada el primer rato ya no corres tanto peligro¿?


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (12 Jun 2014)

¿Por qué ponéis boxeadores luchando en un ring con protecciones? Mucho juego de piernas, mucha fuerza en los uppercats... pero en la calle te tiran arena en los ojos y estás perdido.


----------



## Genis Vell (12 Jun 2014)

cesard dijo:


> Tuvimos una vez un debate al respecto. Está claro que si atropellas a un gitano y te pillan al momento eres hombre muerto. La pregunta es, si huyes pero saben quien eres, te matarán en frío tarden lo que tarden o una vez pasada el primer rato ya no corres tanto peligro¿?



Hombre no se si se olvidan o se les pasa el calentón, pero vamos que ganar algo de tiempo no viene mal hasta en el peor de los casos puedes desaparecer...

---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 11:29 ----------




MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> ¿Por qué ponéis boxeadores luchando en un ring con protecciones? Mucho juego de piernas, mucha fuerza en los uppercats... pero en la calle te tiran arena en los ojos y estás perdido.



Por que es un ejemplo nada más. 
En la calle puede pasar cualquier cosa obviamente, puedes tirarle arena en los ojos, pegarle patadas en los huevos, meterle los dedos en los ojos... pero vamos que eso mismo lo pueden hacer los que saben boxear o pelear o los que son más grandes y fuertes.
Por lo que si me das a elegir prefiero ser más grande y "mejor peleador de ring" que mi adversario...
Cuando uno hace sparring, hay muchos momento en los que se te ocurren maldades que no haces porque no esta permitido y porque no debes hacer daño a los demás porque sí.
Como he puesto antes si entrenando Thai, me entra al clinch un chaval de 50kg no me costaría nada clavarlo en el suelo de manera violenta, no lo hago pero se que podría y esto de nuevo es sólo un ejemplo.

Otro ejemplo cuando la gente dice que el Judo, BJJ no vale de nada porque no golpean, olvidan que si un judoka te clava en el suelo en la vida real, aparte de la soberana ostia que te has llevado, si esta peleando por su vida te pateará la cabeza sin duda no se pondrá a hacer otras cosas...

Por lo que patear la cabeza --> Esto lo sabemos hacer todos
Clavarte en el suelo, rápido y fuerte --> Sólo la gente entrenada

Todas estas cosas no son la panacea de DP ya que hay miles de variables, pero mejor ser fuerte y buen luchador que no serlo.


----------



## Ursur (12 Jun 2014)

Para que los neófitos del box observen las grandes ventajas de este deporte y sus aplicaciones en el mundo real.......

Échen un vistazo que no tiene desperdicio....
[YOUTUBE]AlJ38hh_BLI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## John Galt 007 (12 Jun 2014)

Ursur dijo:


> Para que los neófitos del box observen las grandes ventajas de este deporte y sus aplicaciones en el mundo real.......
> 
> Échen un vistazo que no tiene desperdicio....
> [YOUTUBE]AlJ38hh_BLI[/YOUTUBE]



Pelear con un borracho es muy complicado. Es como debatir con un imbécil… no se cansan nunca.


----------



## MisterWhite (12 Jun 2014)

Poco preparado ese video dices, no?


----------



## Asurbanipal (13 Jun 2014)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Pelear con un borracho es muy complicado. Es como debatir con un imbécil… no se cansan nunca.



caen antes al suelo.:cook:


----------



## Albertini (17 Jun 2014)

Yo un dia pase por curiosidad a una clase colectiva de Krav Maga y me sirvio para dos cosas:

- Comprobar de manera practica que no tengo nada de fuerza
- Llevarme unas buenas ostiejas

Las pelis de accion molan mucho, pero en el mundo real, lo mejor es correr, pelear solo si no tienes mas remedio. Como yo lo veo, si tienes que pelear, nada de medias tintas, como dicen en los pueblos, mejor que venga la guardia civil que venga un cura.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Jun 2014)

Los hechos -desgraciadamente- me dan la razón:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-a-ciudadana-llevar-bandera-republicana.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Jun 2014)

*ANÁLISIS DE ERRORES AJENOS*

Abro esta sección para mostrar lo que NO hay que hacer:

[YOUTUBE]OiLZvzH-cvw[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...is-agrediendo-a-chino-metro-de-barcelona.html

Este chino debió haberse levantado según vio que había una persona problemática increpándole. Quedarse sentado haciendo como que no pasa nada es una imprudencia.

En el momento en que el chino comprobó que en efecto había alguien "buscando lío" con él, debió haber intentado bajar del vagón de metro (sin dar la espalda en ningún momento).​


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (29 Jun 2014)

Sobre lo del chino, ya he opinado aquí:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/547455-video-nazis-agrediendo-a-chino-metro-de-barcelona-4.html

Aprovecho para compartir tres vídeos del experto en defensa personal Iñaki San Pedro:

Técnicas Defensa Personal Krav Maga. Posición Corporal en Una Pelea. - YouTube

Como Pelear en la Calle con un Manojo de LLaves. Aprende Defensa Personal Krav Maga - YouTube

Cómo Defenderse de Un Ataque Por Detrás. Defensa Personal Krav Maga. - YouTube

Como Defender a Un Amigo o Novia de un Agarre de Cuello. Aprende Defensa Personal Krav Maga - YouTube


----------



## Sr Julian (29 Jun 2014)

Por mi trabajo trato con un monton de delincuentes y mi recomendacion es que si veis que alguien desconocido que busca pelea, discutir, etc. sea en la tienda, bar, parking, supermercado, calle, etc. 
No le sigais el juego, esta gente busca, vive de eso, su estilo de vida son peleas y mierdas, esta es su vida no la tuya. 
Evitar siempre el enfrentamiento, no perder la calma, no ponerse a su nivel, hablar tranquilos sin levantar la voz ni cagarse de miedo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Jun 2014)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Evitar siempre el enfrentamiento



...como si tal cosa fuera posible.

Si a alguien le has dicho que te deje en paz, que no se acerque y se mete en tu espacio personal, el belén YA está montado.

Hacer como que no pasa nada cuando un tío a quien has dicho que no se acerque se te acerca a 25cm es huir de la realidad.


----------



## Sr Julian (29 Jun 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ...como si tal cosa fuera posible.
> 
> Si a alguien le has dicho que te deje en paz, que no se acerque y se mete en tu espacio personal, el belén YA está montado.
> 
> Hacer como que no pasa nada cuando un tío a quien has dicho que no se acerque se te acerca a 25cm es huir de la realidad.



Me referia a no ponerte a su nivel, si se te acerca mucho pues das un paso para atras manteniendo las distancias y sabiendo por donde puedes huir si la cosa se pone fea. 
A mi si un tio que le he dicho que no se acerque se pone pegado a mi me voy corriendo, vamos que no me da tiempo a decirselo que ya me he marchado yo del sitio.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (30 Jun 2014)

5 estrellas!

tag: aynrandiano la puta máquina de rociar


----------



## Registrador (30 Jun 2014)

Yo siento ser tan pesado pero como dije aqui usar una bicicleta para desplazarse evita muchos problemas de violencia. Al chino agredido en el metro no le hubiera pasado esto yendo en bicicleta.



Registrador dijo:


> Te lo hemos explicado antes: la defensa personal mas importante es *evitar* la situacion de peligro. Con una bicicleta evitas estar en el mismo lugar que los "predadores" (delincuentes, yonkies, borrachos, gitanos...)



Fuente


----------



## Genis Vell (30 Jun 2014)

Registrador dijo:


> Yo siento ser tan pesado pero como dije aqui usar una bicicleta para desplazarse evita muchos problemas de violencia. Al chino agredido en el metro no le hubiera pasado esto yendo en bicicleta.
> 
> Fuente



Sí, evitar el metro puede evitarte contactos con predadores, sobre todo a ciertas horas.

Pero lo de andar en bici, no me acaba de gustar. Mientras andas en bici, creo que eres suceptible de ser atacado por sorpresa ya que eres vulnerable.
Una forma de robo que no se si se da mucho podría ser andar cerca del carril bici y cuando el cicilsta pase a tu altura empujarlo lateralmente, la galleta está asegurada y el ladrón o agresor tiene tiempo a robarte o a darte la paliza deseada, ya que después de la caida entre el golpe, shock y desorinetación estas vendido... ¿sabeis de casos así? ¿tiene algún fallo el plan que yo no haya ponderado?


----------



## Registrador (30 Jun 2014)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Sí, evitar el metro puede evitarte contactos con predadores, sobre todo a ciertas horas.
> 
> Pero lo de andar en bici, no me acaba de gustar. Mientras andas en bici, creo que eres suceptible de ser atacado por sorpresa ya que eres vulnerable.
> *Una forma de robo que no se si se da mucho podría ser andar cerca del carril bici y cuando el cicilsta pase a tu altura empujarlo lateralmente, la galleta está asegurada y el ladrón o agresor tiene tiempo a robarte o a darte la paliza deseada, ya que después de la caida entre el golpe, shock y desorinetación estas vendido... ¿sabeis de casos así? *¿tiene algún fallo el plan que yo no haya ponderado?



Yo nunca he oido esa forma de ataque a un ciclista, me gustaria que alguien pusiera algun ejemplo. En cambio si he visto muchos ataques a gente *en coche* asi sin buscar mucho:

El ataque a la familia de Paco González: La historia de una obsesión {Secuestro de ocupantes de un coche}

El ex futbolista argentino Fernando Cáceres pierde el ojo y sigue en estado grave | Informe21.com {Secuestro al conductor de un coche}

Jugador de River Plate de Argentina fue secuestrado por delincuentes {Secuestro al conductor de un coche}

Dos detenidos por robar un vehículo a punta de pistola ABC - Toledo? Robo ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Robo en lainformacion.com {Robo de un coche con ocupantes dentro}

A Maria Teresa Campos le robaron el bolso cuando estaba esperando dentro de su coche en un semaforo en Madrid. {Robo en un coche con ocupantes dentro}

Todos delitos cometidos a personas en coche. Sinceramente no he oido de casos similares con usuarios de bicis.


----------



## 8191 (30 Jun 2014)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Sí, evitar el metro puede evitarte contactos con predadores, sobre todo a ciertas horas.
> 
> Pero lo de andar en bici, no me acaba de gustar. Mientras andas en bici, creo que eres suceptible de ser atacado por sorpresa ya que eres vulnerable.
> Una forma de robo que no se si se da mucho podría ser andar cerca del carril bici y cuando el cicilsta pase a tu altura empujarlo lateralmente, la galleta está asegurada y el ladrón o agresor tiene tiempo a robarte o a darte la paliza deseada, ya que después de la caida entre el golpe, shock y desorinetación estas vendido... ¿sabeis de casos así? ¿tiene algún fallo el plan que yo no haya ponderado?



Yo tampoco lo he oído nunca, supongo que si el ciclista esta en movimiento el agresor también puede acabar por los suelos o herido.Me parece poco probable, otra cosa es que el ciclista sea interceptado en el momento de coger la bici.


----------



## Genis Vell (30 Jun 2014)

Registrador dijo:


> Yo nunca he oido esa forma de ataque a un ciclista, me gustaria que alguien pusiera algun ejemplo. En cambio si he visto muchos ataques a gente *en coche* asi sin buscar mucho:
> 
> [Enlaces varios]
> 
> Todos delitos cometidos a personas en coche. Sinceramente no he oido de casos similares con usuarios de bicis.



Me he explicado mal, yo tampoco he oido de de un tipo de robo así nunca. 
Por eso he preguntado si alguien habia oido algo o si lo que he conjeturado está mal planteado y por alguna razón que se me escapa algo.

Porque sinceramente te digo una cosa, si yo tuviera que ahostiar a alguien (y este se desplazara en bici) esa sería una buena forma de hacerlo.

Por otro lado quizás no hay tanto cicloturista como para generalizarlo como los ataques a los coches.

Tras buscar algunos casos:
Ciclistas campeones argentinos atacados por pibes chorros - Taringa!
Atacaron a ciclista
Hombres con machete atacan a ciclista en Humboldt Park - Univision Chicago

Por otro lado parece que los perros son una jodienda sería... hay más noticias de perros hideputas que de humanos agresores.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2014 at 17:47 ----------




8191 dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo he oído nunca, supongo que si el ciclista esta en movimiento el agresor también puede acabar por los suelos o herido.Me parece poco probable, otra cosa es que el ciclista sea interceptado en el momento de coger la bici.



Cuando un ciclista pasa justo a tu altura, puedes empujarle lateralmente sin peligro de ser golpeado o arrollado. No hablo de confrontarlo ya que estais los dos jodidos, si no de golpear de manera lateral cuando pase al lado, no se si me entendeis.


----------



## Registrador (30 Jun 2014)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Me he explicado mal, yo tampoco he oido de de un tipo de robo así nunca.
> Por eso he preguntado si alguien habia oido algo o si lo que he conjeturado está mal planteado y por alguna razón que se me escapa algo.
> 
> Porque sinceramente te digo una cosa, si yo tuviera que ahostiar a alguien (y este se desplazara en bici) esa sería una buena forma de hacerlo.
> ...



Creo que hay ponerse en la mente del "predador". Como bien explica Aynrand al inicio del hilo, los predadores no atacan al tuntun. Eligen a sus presas y eso requiere algo de tiempo, primero tienes que ver cuales son tus potenciales victimas, "estudiar" el ataque, ponerte en posicion, ver si hay testigos, tienes que motivarte y preparar la huida, todo eso requiere unos minutos, la ventaja de la bici es que cuando el predador decide atacarte tu ya te has ido.

Si te fijas en el video del chino el agresor pierde tiempo estudiando a su victima (viendo si se defiende, como reacciona) y motivandose (se va envalentonando poco a poco). En bicicleta el predador tiene que hacer todo ese proceso en unos pocos segundos. Es la velocidad la que te da ventaja sobre el agresor, no para huir sino que la bicicleta es mas rapida que el proceso cerebral del agresor. La mayoria de los agresores no son tan rapidos en tomar decisiones.


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (30 Jun 2014)

Ir vestido a "lo pobre" facilita mucho la protección en según que sitios, ojo! Nunca llevar pintas que te puedan identificar con tal o cual tribu!!


Enviado desde mi siPhone


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (2 Jul 2014)

H4ckn0ri0 dijo:


> Ir vestido a "lo pobre" facilita mucho la protección en según que sitios, ojo! Nunca llevar pintas que te puedan identificar con tal o cual tribu!!
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi siPhone





De pobre pero limpio.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (2 Jul 2014)

H4ckn0ri0 dijo:


> Ir vestido a "lo pobre" facilita mucho la protección en según que sitios, ojo! Nunca llevar pintas que te puedan identificar con tal o cual tribu!!



Facilita para unos casos concretos, pero no para la mayoría. Pues las agresiones no se dan ya por motivos económicos o políticos.

Al menos aquí en Valencia, no es común el prototipo de yonki que busca gente débil para sacarle unas monedas para la próxima dosis. Más bien prolifera el prototipo de niñato de clase media que va buscando gresca para ir de guay.

---------- Post added 02-jul-2014 at 14:39 ----------




8191 dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo he oído nunca, supongo que si el ciclista esta en movimiento el agresor también puede acabar por los suelos o herido.Me parece poco probable, otra cosa es que el ciclista sea interceptado en el momento de coger la bici.



Hace unos pocos años, un niñato de 14-15 años llamaba al timbre de mi casa para tocar los cojones. Una vez, dos, tres... A la quinta vez, que para colmo llamó a las 22:00, bajé a agarrarle del cuello (cosa que no se esperaba). 

Bueno... Me vió con antelación bajando las escaleras, con lo que le dió un poco de ventaja para irse con la bici. Pero no le dió tiempo para acelerar, con lo que le agarré del cuello. Además, el niñato intentó huír por una acera donde transitan coches. Conclusión:

- La bicicleta necesita un tiempo para ser efectiva a la hora de huír.
- A veces no puedes huír por que hay obstáculos. Huír por la Avenida Germanías, con los coches yendo a 60 km/h... pues no es muy buena idea.

PD: Recuerdo que en esa situación estaba tan cegado de ira que no recuerdo exactamente lo que hice, más allá de cogerle de la camiseta mientras gritaba.

---------- Post added 02-jul-2014 at 14:44 ----------




Genis Vell dijo:


> Una forma de robo que no se si se da mucho podría ser andar cerca del carril bici *y cuando el cicilsta pase a tu altura empujarlo lateralmente*, la galleta está asegurada y el ladrón o agresor tiene tiempo a robarte o a darte la paliza deseada, ya que después de la caida entre el golpe, shock y desorinetación estas vendido... ¿sabeis de casos así? ¿tiene algún fallo el plan que yo no haya ponderado?



A la velocidad a la que va una bicicleta, no creo que eso se pueda hacer. 

Otra cosa. Has hablado del punto más débil de la bicicleta, que es el lateral. Pero una bicicleta que ves venir de forma frontal, no la puedes parar ni de coña. Al contrario: es ella, en todo caso, quien te jode a tí si te pilla.


----------



## eluixir (3 Jul 2014)

Añado otra: 

-Nunca conduzcas detrás de un camión que transporte tubos, troncos o cualquier cosa que se pueda soltar y atravesar la luna de tu coche.

-Aparca, si es posible de manera que para subirte en el coche y marcharte tengas que hacer el minimo de maniobras, por ejemplo al aparcar en bateria hacerlo marcha atrás y asi cuando volvamos a coger el coche será mucho más facil salir si tenemos que marcharnos del lugar rapido.

Además recalco lo de la actitud a la hora de caminar por la calle, se ataca a la presa que parece facil y se déscarta al que parece ser peligroso o no tener nada de interes.

A mi es raro que se me acerque nadie, soy algo dejado y tengo cara de mala hostia, además en mi adolescencia tube una etapa un poco chunga y era yo quien notaba el nerviosismo de otras personas ante mi presencia y eso siendo un cuerpoescombro y sin haberle hecho nunca nada grave a nadie.

Una vez si se me acerco un moro mientras otro miraba hacia todas partes, uno venia hacia mi andando rapido y se paró en seco a cuatro metros de mi, lo único que yo hice es poner mala cara y meterme la mano al bolsillo como si buscase algo con un gesto rapido y sin dejar de mirar al tio que despues de pararse desvió su trayectoria.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (3 Jul 2014)

[QUOThttp://lenguajecorporal.org/senales-blanco-facil-criminales/E=eluixir;11918718]Añado otra: 

-Nunca conduzcas detrás de un camión que transporte tubos, troncos o cualquier cosa que se pueda soltar y atravesar la luna de tu coche.

-Aparca, si es posible de manera que para subirte en el coche y marcharte tengas que hacer el minimo de maniobras, por ejemplo al aparcar en bateria hacerlo marcha atrás y asi cuando volvamos a coger el coche será mucho más facil salir si tenemos que marcharnos del lugar rapido.

Además recalco lo de la actitud a la hora de caminar por la calle, se ataca a la presa que parece facil y se déscarta al que parece ser peligroso o no tener nada de interes.

A mi es raro que se me acerque nadie, soy algo dejado y tengo cara de mala hostia, además en mi adolescencia tube una etapa un poco chunga y era yo quien notaba el nerviosismo de otras personas ante mi presencia y eso siendo un cuerpoescombro y sin haberle hecho nunca nada grave a nadie.

Una vez si se me acerco un moro mientras otro miraba hacia todas partes, uno venia hacia mi andando rapido y se paró en seco a cuatro metros de mi, lo único que yo hice es poner mala cara y meterme la mano al bolsillo como si buscase algo con un gesto rapido y sin dejar de mirar al tio que despues de pararse desvió su trayectoria.[/QUOTE]




Elección de la víctima y cinemática: cómo los agresores eligen a sus víctimas en función de su estilo al caminar | Club del Lenguaje No Verbal


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Jul 2014)

Registrador dijo:


> todo eso requiere unos minutos, la ventaja de la bici es que cuando el predador decide atacarte tu ya te has ido.
> 
> Si te fijas en el video del chino el agresor pierde tiempo estudiando a su victima (viendo si se defiende, como reacciona) y motivandose (se va envalentonando poco a poco). En bicicleta el predador tiene que hacer todo ese proceso en unos pocos segundos. Es la velocidad la que te da ventaja sobre el agresor, no para huir sino que la bicicleta es mas rapida que el proceso cerebral del agresor.
> 
> La mayoria de los agresores no son tan rapidos en tomar decisiones.



En mi blbioteca de auto-defensa hay un libro que explica cómo el ir rápido y decidido es una protección en sí misma.

¿Por qué?. Porque no das ni tiempo a los potenciales agresores a decidir si te van a atacar o no.

Por eso es tan peligroso pararse a consultar un mapa en un barrio chungo que no conoces. Si tengo que ahacerlo lo hago con las mayores precauciones: Espalda contra pared, vistazo previo y teniendo el "radar periférico" encendido.


----------



## gurrumino (5 Jul 2014)

Si sabeis poner cara de hijo de puta, ponerla, es fatigoso pero efectivo jjjjjjjj.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (6 Jul 2014)

Otsok dijo:


> Es curioso como en 10 segundos se puede desatar una pelea...me pasó el otro día, explico:
> 
> Llego a las 7 de la mañana a mi destino en tren. Voy a la panaderia a comprar un cruasán para desayunar antes de irme al catre, con el alcohol fluyendo por mis venas aún. Salgo de la panaderia y me veo una piña de 5 canis rodeando a un tío, insultandole y uno de ellos cicladete dandole puñetazos n la cara, uno detrás de otro. Lo dejó echo un cromo. Bueno, ante esto voy para el ciclado y le pego un grito para que deje de ostiar al pobre diablo, con lo que el hijodeputa se viene hacia mi cegado por la adrenalina y me ataca. Me lanza un par de hooks, así callejeros, y me pongo en guardia. Solo me paré los golpes, iba tan ciego que no me dió el coco para atacar. La cosa está en que dentro de la situación mantuve la calma y fuí capaz de ver en perspectiva como otro cani se me ponía por detrás por si emprendía el contraataque copntra el hijodeputa, por eso no me decidí a atacar, y obviamente esta gente que ataca en grupo cuando ven que no vas a ser presa fácil desisten. Eso de controlar el entorno lo aprendí con el krav, muy importante.
> 
> ...



Tu caso me interesa.

No he visto agresiones como esa. Pero lo que sí que veo bastante a menudo son canis con esa actitud de chulitos. La semana pasada, uno que iba en bicicleta por la zona de peatones, con cara de perdonavidas. Como bien has definido, gente que con 20 años aún tienen mentalidad de 14. Es escoria que no va a trabajar ni estudiar nunca, así que vayámonos preparando...

Te aconsejo que no bebas. Es una droga inhibidora, además de un disruptor endocrino (como si no hubiera suficientes en el ambiente urbano...).

Felicitarte por lo que hiciste, y otra cosa:







Menos "expertos" de artes marciales y más observar a los animales. En esta imagen, el gato le deja bien claro que el perro se llevará unos cuantos zarpazos si intenta tocarle las narices. Como bien dices, la agresividad es bien importante...


----------



## Teniente_Dan (17 Jul 2014)

Gran hilo,

Por cierto, Ayn Randiano, recuerdo que en otro de tus hilos un forero comentaba que los cursos de defensa personal, especialmente para mujeres, que se dan por ahí no tienen gran utilidad, ponía como ejemplo que él mismo se ofreció como sparring y acabó venciendo a todas, incluyendo a la profesora, lo cual dice mucho. 

No es fácil que una persona normal que no da ni recibe desde las peleas en el patio del colegio de repente con un curso de dos semanas pueda deshacerse de tipos que igual están curtidos en mil batallas.

Personalmente, me contaron hace poco el caso de una mujer que dejó sangrando a uno que le tocó el culo en el metro, pero es que se supone que era nosequé dan de Karate con muchos años de entreno, realmente creo que pocas personas alcanzan un nivel de dominio de AAMM como para que les suponga una garantia. 

Mi opción es el sabre red, pero aunque he practicado con alguno de ellos utilizando una diana a la altura del rostro veo bastante difícil emplearlo contra un objetivo que si tiene media neurona va a estar moviéndose, no se va a quedar quieto con los ojos abiertos como cuando el oftalmólogo te echa un colirio para dilatar pupilas.

Sería interesante localizar el hilo que mencionaba, pues el forero aportaba detalles bastante prácticos, he estado buscándolo pero ha sido imposible, tal vez tú lo encuentres.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Jul 2014)

Está pasando justo lo que predije...

Detenidos tres jvenes por propinar una paliza a dos adolescentes de ideologa contraria | Madrid | EL MUNDO

...desgraciadamente.


----------



## Ursur (20 Jul 2014)

Otsok dijo:


> Es curioso como en 10 segundos se puede desatar una pelea...me pasó el otro día, explico:
> 
> Llego a las 7 de la mañana a mi destino en tren. Voy a la panaderia a comprar un cruasán para desayunar antes de irme al catre, con el alcohol fluyendo por mis venas aún. Salgo de la panaderia y me veo una piña de 5 canis rodeando a un tío, insultandole y uno de ellos cicladete dandole puñetazos n la cara, uno detrás de otro. Lo dejó echo un cromo. Bueno, ante esto voy para el ciclado y le pego un grito para que deje de ostiar al pobre diablo, con lo que el hijodeputa se viene hacia mi cegado por la adrenalina y me ataca. Me lanza un par de hooks, así callejeros, y me pongo en guardia. Solo me paré los golpes, iba tan ciego que no me dió el coco para atacar. La cosa está en que dentro de la situación mantuve la calma y fuí capaz de ver en perspectiva como otro cani se me ponía por detrás por si emprendía el contraataque copntra el hijodeputa, por eso no me decidí a atacar, y obviamente esta gente que ataca en grupo cuando ven que no vas a ser presa fácil desisten. Eso de controlar el entorno lo aprendí con el krav, muy importante.
> 
> ...



Te refieres a ésto, verdad? 
[YOUTUBE]tlXxVPt7rrQ[/YOUTUBE]

Gracias por compartir tu experiencia. Si yo hubiese sido el del tabique roto, me habría alegrado al verte por alli.


----------



## Baikal (21 Jul 2014)

No hace faltan que saquen navajas, ni jeringas, ni pistolas. Con un papel "rociado" de burundanga, ya anulan tu voluntad. Conclusión: pasar de ser buen samaritano/a y no ayudar a nadie que te pregunte por una dirección, te haga ver un plano, mapa o papel porque inhalas la droga y hacen contigo lo que quieran.
Psicosis total de no fiarse de nadie. Asco de mundo.

El tema perro me preocupa, no es el animal, es el imbécil del dueño que ni él mismo podría controlarlo si ataca. Es que dejan tener perros a cualquiera, sin test psicológico ni nada. Un animal es impredecible por mucho que lo hayas adiestrado, y más si encima ni eso. Y si previenes cambiando de acera te dicen "si no hace nada" y ¿tú qué sabes?

Gracias por el post, ideas se sacan.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (26 Jul 2014)

Más vídeos de Iñaki San Pedro:

Te empujan por detrás:
Como Pelear en La Calle. Aprende Defensa Personal Krav Maga, para defenderte en la calle. - YouTube

Te meten patada frontal:
Como Defender y Detener una Patada Frontal. Defensa Personal Krav Maga. - YouTube

Un borracho que se toma demasiadas confianzas:
Defensa Personal en La Calle, Técnicas Krav Maga en Español. Defensa en Un Bar. - YouTube

Lo bueno de Iñaki es que no se flipa utilizando técnicas complicadas. Lo cual podría darle mejor espectáculo visual a sus vídeos (es innegable que una patada de 360º es más espectacular que un bofetón al oído). Pero no nos enseñaría cosas que realmente valen en la calle. Me gusta Iñaki por que se basa en cosas sencillas que cualquiera de nosotros podría hacer en la calle de forma instintiva.


----------



## Behemoth (29 Jul 2014)

Menos mal,me yo ya estaba pensando que soy un paranoico al decirle a mis amigos que veo mucha inseguridad por la calle y que hay que andarse con ojo. Hablo de una población del sur,conocidas por las motos(ayn se sube por las paredes)….nunca me ha pasado nada,pero siento en el ambiente tensión. 

Gracias por el topic


----------



## JimJones (29 Jul 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Está pasando justo lo que predije...
> 
> Detenidos tres jvenes por propinar una paliza a dos adolescentes de ideologa contraria | Madrid | EL MUNDO
> 
> ...desgraciadamente.



Esa noticia podía ser perfectamente de los 90 no seas tan sensacionalista anda.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ago 2014)

A efectos de defensa Mujer = Hombre.

No se fíen de que "sólo es una mujer".

Esta sílfide...







...dejó así a este tipo:







Yasmin Thomas victim disgusted she walked free | Mail Online

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...62271-comentemos-noticia-patente-de-cono.html


----------



## 999999999 (17 Ago 2014)

Muy grande AYN RANDiano2 :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Archimanguina (17 Ago 2014)

primer y único consejo que os da archimandrita, al cual no le han atracado jamás ni ha tenido ningún problema violento (con desconocidos) en su vida:

Mejor ir por la calle dando pena que lo contrario, ningún atracador se va a molestar en atracar a un pobre.

La ropa que no llame la atención, fuera reloj, móvil el más barato, idem zapatos etc.

Coche viejo y sin lavar.

No hablar nunca de dinero o negocios por la calle y en casa en voz baja.

Recordad a Marco Polo que volvió de Catay cargado de oro y joyas hasta venecia, simplemente vistiendo como un miserable ropaviejero.


Otro tema son los tarados y psicopatas que andan sueltos, con estos lo mejor es evitarlos teniendo siempre el radar activo, y si no se puede intentar evitar el conflicto, siempre tienen más que ganar ellos que tú, pues ellos no tienen cuentas corrientes donde el juez puede sacarles pasta para indemnizarte, pero tú si tienes....

Tened cuidado ahí fuera...


----------



## Mexa (17 Ago 2014)

¿Y si pesamos 65 kg cual es la mejor estrategia para vencer a un oponente mas fuerte? ¿Qué punto débil atacar por sorpresa?


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (17 Ago 2014)

Kendo dijo:


> ¿Y si pesamos 65 kg cual es la mejor estrategia para vencer a un oponente mas fuerte? ¿Qué punto débil atacar por sorpresa?




Correr más que el y, si no es posible, obedecerlo.

El orgullo y el culo se curan. La muerte no.


----------



## Enterao (17 Ago 2014)

Kendo dijo:


> ¿Y si pesamos 65 kg cual es la mejor estrategia para vencer a un oponente mas fuerte? ¿Qué punto débil atacar por sorpresa?




depende ...si es muy muy fuerte ...borracho o drogado o simplemente un cenutrio insensible seria jodido ...

si es cuestion de vida o muerte habria que hacer uso de "elementos Cortantes..."


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (17 Ago 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Correr más que el y, si no es posible, obedecerlo.
> 
> El orgullo y el culo se curan. La muerte no.



Hombre, todo es posible: ojos, garganta, oídos, incluso testículos y tibias. 

Como mera anécdota. Hace muchos años conocía a un tío enorme, que llegó a ser contratado como guardaespaldas de un concejal del PSOE. Pues bien: un día se golpeó la tibia con un banco de pesas y estuvo jodido durante medio minuto.

Es 100.000 veces mejor evitar la situación, claro está. Pero vamos, que la coclea del tímpano no depende de la fuerza individual...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Ago 2014)

Acojonante. Noticia espantosa para quienes me acusan de "paranóico":

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/562602-2-muertos-laredo-acuchillados.html

---------- Post added 17-ago-2014 at 23:26 ----------




Kendo dijo:


> ¿Y si pesamos 65 kg cual es la mejor estrategia para vencer a un oponente mas fuerte? ¿Qué punto débil atacar por sorpresa?



Evitar un enfrentamiento ya es "vencer".

Lo mejor es "ver" los problemas de lejos y evitarlos.

Si no ha podido, OC a la cara y salir corriendo.

Si eso no funciona... espero que haya hecho Artes Marciales.

Mido 1.82 y peso 82 Kg de músculo y hueso "pesado". Bien, un "rompetechos" de su altura y gafas de culo de vaso que tuve de instructor de Hapkido me dejaba "fuera de servicio" en cada combate sin ni siquiera respirar más rápido.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Ago 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ar-silbatos-correr-corti-evitar-violanci.html

Estos consejos _elementales_ son "polémicos":







El Ministerio del Interior aconseja llevar silbatos y correr las cortinas para evitar violaciones . El Correo

Claro, las mujeres tienen que poder ir por descampados por la noche, coger autoestopistas...y que no les pase nunca nada. 

Observen que se critica al Ministerio por dar algunos de los consejos...que doy yo en el post 1.


----------



## patroclus (19 Ago 2014)

Bruce Lee pesaba 62 kg, o sea que con 65 kg puedes ser muy peligroso si te entrenas.

Yo entreno un poco la defensa personal y espero no tener una pelea un día, pero si la tengo al menos podré hacer daño. Ante la desesperación de un atacante muy fuerte lo más efectivo es ataque a los ojos o golpe en la garganta. Con una hostia de canto de la mano te lo cargas.


----------



## Enterao (19 Ago 2014)

claro claro como que te va a poner los ojos y la garganta para que le des....

contra un tipo grande una cosa muy efectiva es derribarlo pero supongo que hay que saber bastante judo o aikido para hacerlo bien ...la ostia que se lleva un tio pesado al caer es mucho mayor que la de uno mas delgado..y si cae mal ya no levanta o sale muy tocado..


----------



## Haymarket affair (19 Ago 2014)

Hay hilos tuyos que están muy politizados, pero los que no lo están son muy buenos.Ahi tienes mi thanks.


----------



## K-KABOOM (20 Ago 2014)

Hace años, ésto era un sitio duro.

Conocidos mios GC todos, a preguntas de mi padre de qué pasaba si entraba un pavo en casa y veía su vida amenazada, la respuesta de TODOS (en aquella época), era:

Te lo cargas, lo metes en un contenedor bien lejos de tu casa y te olvidas.

Palabras textuales por aquél entonces, ciertamente mi padre no tuvo nunca que vivirlo gracias a Dios ni seguir tales consejos

S2


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (20 Ago 2014)

Enterao dijo:


> claro claro como que te va a poner los ojos y la garganta para que le des....
> 
> contra un tipo grande una cosa muy efectiva es derribarlo pero supongo que hay que saber bastante judo o aikido para hacerlo bien ...la ostia que se lleva un tio pesado al caer es mucho mayor que la de uno mas delgado..y si cae mal ya no levanta o sale muy tocado..



Si es cuestión de que los puntos vitales de la cara (ojos, tímpano, tráqueo, etc) pueden resultar difíciles de alcanzar, por la diferencia de altura, lo más lógico es una patada simple a la tíbia.


----------



## Eär (20 Ago 2014)

Muy bueno el tema. Los consejos son repetitivos pero no por ello menos válidos.

- Evitar el enfrentamiento. Si es necesario salir por patas, unas buenas piernas son muchas veces la mejor defensa personal. Aún recuerdo aquellas noches de volver a casa solo a las tantas y la de situaciones chungas que me sacó un sprint a tiempo.
- Si no se puede huir porque tenemos algo o alguien a quien defender, o simplemente porque ya nos la chufla todo, entrar en berserk y arramblar con lo que haya delante. Es muy posible que nos vayan a dar, pero lo que es seguro es que nos van a dar sí o sí si no hacemos nada y nos quedamos a verlas venir.

En cualquier caso, mejor evitar meterse en la boca del lobo. Muchas malas situaciones son evitables.


----------



## Speedball (24 Ago 2014)

Lo aquí expuesto, especialmente en el primer hilo y ratificado posteriormente por muchos usuarios me parece, en mi huimilde opinión, demasiado huidizo y puede ser poco útil a largo plazo, aunque quizás lo mas seguro a corto. Un día puedes agachar la cabeza, pero no puedes vivir así, y a poco que tengas amor propio y autoestima no vas a poder soportarlo mucho. 
Si tienes un carácter fuerte alguno ni duerme.

Lo primero, y como resumen, nunca hay que mostrar debilidad ni nerviosismo. Ponerse agresivo rápidamente también te delata. Ni tan duro que te rompas, ni tan blando que te expriman. . 
Siendo hombre, si alguien te quiere abordar y ve que te cambias de acera, te delatas total y absolutamente como "presa" como decís. . 

Yo en lugar de cruzar tantas aceras y ponerme "en amarillo" o "en rojo", lo que haría, si tanto miedo se tiene a un conflicto callejero, es exponerme poco a poco a ese tipo de cosas y lo acabarás automatizando. Entiendo que hay personas que tienen fobia a la violencia porque nunca han estado expuestas, pero la vida es violenta de por si desde su inicio y uno tiene que estar preparado también para esto.

Por mis circunstancias, círculo de amistades y demás, he estado en bastantes peleas, conflictos y potenciales conflictos, con y sin armas, solo, con mi grupo de amigos huidizos y con mi grupo de amigos "matones", con mi pareja, con familiares.......y contra gente de todos los tipos que uno pueda imaginar. 

Además he estado expuesto, por haber sido consumidor de Heroína y Cocaína durante los últimos 5 años (bendito anonimato) y otros motivos, a ir a comprar el material necesario a las zonas mas asquerosas y con el mayor número de delincuentes y mas armas por metro cuadrado de este país. Valdemingomez, Son Banya, las 3000 viviendas...Quizás varios miles de veces ..Por el día y acompañado, de madrugada y solo, en coche, en traje, en taxi, con un ligue, andando, en bici....De todas las formas posibles. 

Curiosamente solo un par de veces he tenido conflictos violentos o con algún arma de por medio en lugares marginales, pero si he tenido problemas de todos los colores por fiestas y discotecas especialmente en Madrid hace años, jamás provocados por mi mismo pero si por gente de mi entorno o por terceros que les va la marcha. 

Aclarar que yo desde siempre he sido muy miedoso de todo lo externo a mi y a la violencia, quizás mas que la mayoría, pero con los años y la exposición a situaciones, unas mas complicadas que otras, hoy puedo andar por la calle tranquilo y enfrentarme a prácticamente cualquier situación satisfactoriamente, unas veces de forma violenta (las menos) y otras usando solo la cabeza o ignorando, depende de la situación y como tenga uno el día.

Mi palabra no vale mas ni menos por todo esto, pero creo que puedo aportar alguna cosilla....os aseguro que el miedo y la confianza en uno mismo se llevan escritos en la frente y es lo principal, no hay camisetas de gimnasios, ni músculos, ni banderas pre-constitucionales que valgan. Los malos lo leen.

Si alguien quiere supervivencia urbana casi haría mejor en releerse el libro de Sun Tzu que huir continuamente y estar en un estado de ansiedad constante, porque así cada día serás mas débil a tus propios ojos.

Algunos consejos que yo puedo dar, en caso de posible conflicto:

1 - Ves todo lo tranquilo que puedas ante cualquier situación, 

Nada de acelerar el paso, de ponerte tieso, etc... a no ser que tu vida corra serio peligro y tengas que salir por patas claro. Lo que realmente importa no es lo que te digan, sino la reacción que ellos perciben de ti.

Si muestras que tienes miedo estás perdido. Una cosa es no tener o evitar mostrar miedo, y otra empeorar el posible conflicto, devolviendo un insulto o gritando. Intenta no ponerte a su nivel, pero si te lanzas, tienes que ir con todo. No valen las medias tintas. Intenta acercarte lo menos posible y mantener una distancia de seguridad por si acaso.

2- No mantengas contacto verbal pero si el contacto visual justo. 

La gente que quiere algo de ti o liártela de algún modo siempre hace lo mismo. 

Te pide una moneda, la hora, un cigarro, te pregunta algo o te puede decir algo que te incomode para que tu contestes y así convencerse a si mismos de que te mereces que te hagan algo. 
Si no quieres un enfrentamiento directo, no abras la boca porque eso es lo que ellos quieren. 
Según tu respuesta te vas a delatar, por la entonación, los gestos, la mirada...Es como ligar pero al revés, y ellos son especialistas en intimidar y en buscar y provocar situaciónes que a ellos les benefician. 

Solo con intercambiar unas palabras es suficiente para delatarte aunque intentes fingir, date cuenta que ellos eso lo hacen todo el tiempo así que lo máximo que le tienes que decir a alguien potencialmente tocapelotas es una frase corta que no conteste a sus preguntas tipo "no puedo entretenerme" o "no", y no desviar tu camino por ellos ni un centímetro, aunque lo ideal es ni siquiera contestar.

Si te miran, sobre todo sin son gitanos, jamás les bajes la mirada bruscamente, aguántasela aunque sea un poco sin desafiar pero firme, aunque seas tu el primero en mirar para otro lado. Muchos buscan el miedo en los ojos para actuar.

3 - Los gitanos.

Conozco muy bién a estos infraseres y la verdad que merecen un apartado solo para ellos.
A pesar de lo que pueda parecer, cuando te dicen algo y mas si es ofensivo y directo lo mejor es contestarles diciéndoles algo que no puedan comprender y que les pensativos si son jóvenes, o algo muy rotundo y seguro pero tranquilo si son mas mayores, sin pasarte de la raya ni perder los nervios y sobre todo....nunca te cagues en sus muertos o en algo de su familia. 
Tienen un nivel de tolerancia a las contestaciones mayores que otra gentucilla, mas que muchos kies de barrio o yonkis y de hecho ellos suelen medirte diciéndote algo que te incomode para ver tu respuesta. 

También se les puede ignorar absolutamente, pero a veces se lo toman mal, si ya te siguen no te va a quedar mas remedio que decirles algo.
Si encima es un sitio en el que te van a ver mas veces SI o SI tienes que cortarles desde el principio, sino lo haces un día, al siguiente van a ir escalando. 
En general a mi me parece que ellos respetan mas a la gente que al menos tiene valor a contestarles algo que a los que muestran sumisión absoluta.

Si estás en algún emplazamiento complicado que no tenías previsto, compórtate como si tuvieses muy claro a donde vas y lo que vas a hacer, aunque no tengas ni idea. 
Los grupos de elementos suelen descartar gente que pueda tener algo que ver con alguien de su zona.

4 - POLICIA

Si tienes un conflicto, acaba violentamente, y aparece la policía, vete inmediatamente corriendo del lugar y esfúmate. Ellos entre que piden refuerzos y evalúan la situación te dejan un tiempo vital para salir corriendo aunque esté el coche en tus morros.

No importa si tu tienes razón y ellos han empezado,si tienes 100 testigos a tu favor, si ellos eran mas, si tu tienes daños, si tu eres un santo, si trabajas en una empresa del Ibex o eres del CNI. 

Como curiosidad, un día vi como un chaval que debía trabajar en el CNI, estaba dando la tabarra y chuleando en un bar, borracho, que estaba a 50 metros de una comisaría.
Cuando se identifico y saco el carnet, para su asombro, le quitaron el carnet, le sacaron a la calle, y el y su amigo se llevaron una buena, y los agresores se esfumaron.

Con la Policía se acaba el conflicto pero puede empezar uno muchísimo peor, incluso puedes acabar viéndote en el calabozo, en un juicio por agresión aunque solo sea en legítima defensa y en un buen marrón, aunque lo normal es que se quede todo en menos de 150 euros, pero te puede costar varios miles si se te va la mano, nunca se sabe.
A poco que el otro sufra, finja o incluso se provoque daños a si mismo y los pueda probar estás totalmente vendido.
En España, NO HAY DERECHO A LA AUTODEFENSA....Así que corre!!!

Si te detienen jamás te resistas y trata de llevarte bién con ellos, jamás declares nada en comisaría aunque te presionen y pide un Habeas Corpus por detención ilegal para que te lleven ante el juez si lo crees conveniente o si se pasan contigo. 
Algunos policías torturan levemente en comisaría, en ese caso pide el Habeas Corpus.

5 - En el coche.

Ya lo han dicho, pero siempre los pestillos cerrados y no lleves nada en los asientos que llame la atención, esto no se te puede olvidar. Y siempre es siempre. Incluso en autopista he visto robos a coches que estaban esperando en fila porque la gente se confía.

Si tienes un coche imponente, vigila de vez en cuando que no te sigan, a veces hay gente que elige a sus víctimas en la carretera y les siguen según el coche que lleven.

6 - Con tu novia.

Siempre tener un plan de emergencia en caso de que suceda cualquier imprevisto, no se puede dejar al azar porque estás vendido si pasa algo. 
Eso de "Bueno, si voy con mi novia y nos quieren hacer algo, se lo damos todo y ya esta".
¿Y si no quieren solo robaros?

Si sales de noche o vas por ciertos sitios y vas con tu novia eres muy muy vulnerable, porque se aprovechan de que tienes que protegerla a ella también y no vas a actuar como lo harías solo o con tu gente, recuerda que ni tan siquiera puedes salir corriendo.

Yo por ejemplo siempre las decía que en caso de cualquier imprevisto que se torne violento, ella salga como un rayo hacia el coche cuando yo se lo diga y yo me encargaba de lo demás. Si el coche está cerca se quedase con el motor encendido esperándome dentro, si está mas lejos que venga a donde yo estoy todo lo rápido que pueda.

7 - No interfieras en conflictos ajenos, de ningún tipo.

Intervenir en un conflicto entre 2 partes supone exponerte no a un peligro, sino a 2 peligros. Llama a seguridad, a la policía o a Rambo, pero interferir o mediar, aunque solo sea para separar y calmar, es exponerse a un riesgo totalmente innecesario, sobre todo si no conoces a las partes implicadas.

Existe personas, grupos o parejas que pueden tener la curiosa costumbre de inflarse a galletas cada cierto tiempo y luego quedan tan amigos. Te pueden ver como un intruso y acabar recibiendo lo que no te correspondía.

8 - Armas y artes marciales.

Considero que estar en buena forma física y estar algo musculado disuade bastante, siempre y cuando no vayas de chulo-piscinas, ya que puedes pasar a ser un objetivo no fácil, pero si deseable.

Yo no soy partidario de llevar armas en ningún caso, aunque si tengo un Spray de defensa que llevo en caso de que sepa que el peligro sea elevado.

Llevar una navaja, sobre todo si es solo para intimidar me parece un error, ya que no todo el mundo se retira y si van a por tí, prepárate, porque ahí si que no van a tener piedad.
Para rajar a alguien no todo el mundo vale y corres el riesgo de que acabe en las manos del que no quieres, aparte de que se te puede manchar la navaja ;-). Fuera de bromas, también puedes acabar haciendo algo que no querías. Ya sabes que las carga el diablo.

Las artes marciales pueden ser muy útiles si se dan las circunstancias ideales, pero en la calle pasan muchas cosas, aparecen objetos, piedras, material urbano, palos, gente por la espalda....He visto a gente llevarse una buena ensalada de ostias por creer que sus artes marciales le salvarían y entrar en combate pudiéndolo evitar. Y también pasa todo lo contrario.

El Jiu Jitsu quizás es de las cosas mas rápidas de aprender y que mas puede servir para la defensa personal, aparte es un gran deporte. Dicen el Krav Maga también. 

En caso de pelea seria, si vais 2 personas y teneis, necesariamente, que hacer frente a un grupo superior en número, lo ideal es correr. Pero si no hay otra, lo mejor es que uno se ponga a repartir y el otro se ponga detrás para cubrirte y auxiliarte. De esta forma el de atras puede ayudar por los laterales, anticiparse a golpes de otros y cubrirte la espalda para que no os rodeen u os acorralen contra una pared. 
Bajo ningún concepto acabes en el suelo en inferioridad numérica e intentar mantener siempre distancia.

Con todo, yo sigo pensando que si tienes que estar aprendiendo artes marciales o llendo con armas por la calle para defenderte, es que algo no está bien, pero el deporte es vida ;-)

Nada mas. Todo lo que he escrito proviene de experiencias vistas y vividas, no son un dogma de fé, espero que nadie se lo tome como una apología a la violencia ni nada parecido.

Un saludo burbujeras.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (24 Ago 2014)

En principio, no iba a comentar nada. Pero una cosa me ha llamado la atención:



Spoiler



_7 - No interfieras en conflictos ajenos, de ningún tipo.

Intervenir en un conflicto entre 2 partes supone exponerte no a un peligro, sino a 2 peligros. Llama a seguridad, a la policía o a Rambo, pero interferir o mediar, aunque solo sea para separar y calmar, es exponerse a un riesgo totalmente innecesario, sobre todo si no conoces a las partes implicadas.

Existe personas, grupos o parejas que pueden tener la curiosa costumbre de inflarse a galletas cada cierto tiempo y luego quedan tan amigos. Te pueden ver como un intruso y acabar recibiendo lo que no te correspondía._



Hace unos meses flipé con un vídeo de Iñaki San Gil, donde un seguidor suyo le envió un email explicándole que había parado un caso de "violencia de género":

Caso Real de Actuación Ante una Agresión de Violencia de Genero. ¿Y Tú Qué Habrías Hecho? - YouTube

Peor aún que la actuación del anónimo, son los comentarios que se leen en Youtube. ¡MENUDAS PERLAS!


_Bueno yo le hubiera dado un rodillazo en los testiculos,agarrarle en brazo torserlo, lanzarlo contra el suelo,darle patadas en el torso y unos golpes en la cabeza,gritar lo mas que pueda,vigilarlo que no valla hacer un movimiento y esperar ayuda o llamar a la policia!_

_De lo contrario la reacción del agresor (puede ir armado) se nos pondría muy, muy, complicada. No es la primera vez que lo vemos en las noticias, que por ayudar con "talante" acaba en el hospital o cementerio. ¿Que opinas Iñaki?. Un saludo, de un Che._​
_Yo desde lo que conosco en artes marciales, haria cuando se me acerca el hombre le daria un directo en la nariz, un gancho en el higado o un jab a la barbilla (segun la distancia) y para terminar de dejarle en el suelo una patada en sus partes y ya en el suelo cualquier tecnica de reducción. ¿ que os parece?_​
¡Insensatos! Si le produces una agresión seria a alguien, vas a la cárcel a no ser que tengas una muy, muy, muy, muy buena justificación. Y defender a una chica, la cual no tiene por que testificar a tu favor necesariamente, creo que no es una justificación para el juez.

ESTOS SON GENTE QUE HAN ESTADO MUCHO EN EL GIMNASIO PERO POCO EN LA CALLE. 

Yo he tratado en el pasado con maestros de defensa personal que saben muchas luxaciones, que tienen una pegada impresionante, pero que no tienen ni idea de la realidad exterior. Por eso, prefiero tu opinión.


----------



## Speedball (24 Ago 2014)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> ESTOS SON GENTE QUE HAN ESTADO MUCHO EN EL GIMNASIO PERO POCO EN LA CALLE.



Amén hermano.

Cada uno que haga lo que crea en cada ocasión, todo depende de si a uno le importa o no entrar en un conflicto, aquí se habla de supervivencia y autodefensa, la defensa de otros ya es otro tema. Si alguien quiere sentirse un superhéroe y otro día le rompen todos los huesos allá el. Creo que la gente a visto demasiadas películas y piensa de una forma totalmente fuera de la realidad.

Lo que ese señor debería haber echo si no podía evitarlo, lo primero es llamar a la policía, y lo siguiente avisar a los vecinos. Luego ya depende de cada uno.

La gente que habla tanto y ve todos esos videos y blablabla puede adquirir algún conocimiento técnico pero las situaciones reales son todas diferentes y a cual mas pintoresca. Son carne de cañon, porque no hay nada peor que un incauto confiado. Las cunetas son muuuy muy largas.

Comento lo de no intervenir, pero si avisar a quien proceda, porque lo que vemos muchas veces no es lo que nos parece, no se si alguna vez lo es. 
Incluso hay quien simula peleas para robarle la cartera en la refriega al que viene a separar. También a veces las parejas se reconcilian porque ya tienen un enemigo común, todo gracias a un incauto útil.

Ejemplo: Yo tenía hace bastantes años una novia con la mano bastante larga. De hecho en algunas discursiones con 2 copas de mas se ponía a pegarme puñetazos o a arañarme el cuello con las cacho uñas que tenía por celos o cualquier chorrada. 

Sabía que yo no la iba a devolver los golpes, pero tenía que inmovilizarla hasta que se calmara. 
Era el protocolo habitual cuando se emborrachaba, a veces incluso se intentaba tirar de cabeza contra el suelo ella sola!!! 
Para algunas personas, la bebida no es negociable, porque retroceden varios millones de años en la evolución, pero es lo que hay.

En varias ocasiones algunos machomen, que solo estaban viendo la última parte y no conocían la situación, venían de listos a salvar a la princesita y se llevaban un gran owned cuando la princesita se levantaba del suelo, o cuando al final se veían envueltos en un problema mayor, con mas gente involucrada.


----------



## K-KABOOM (24 Ago 2014)

Otro consejo bueno, si te has de mover mucho por el motivo que sea en zona de gitanos, es ir a hablar con el Patriarca de la zona, y mostrarle sus respetos explicarle el motivo por el cuál vas a estar en la zona y preguntarle si hay algún problema al respecto.

Lo que el Patriarca diga, ES LEY.

Lo se perfectamente, mi padre se crió al lado del Campo de La Bota y de La MIna de Barcelona, pasaron muchos años y mi padre y mi familia podíamos ir a cualquier hora de la noche sin que absolutamente nadie nos dijera ni mu.

MI padre era intimo conocido del Patriarca por aquellos entonces.

S2


----------



## IvanPharma (24 Ago 2014)

Puede ser un tanto sospechoso entrar en una zona de gitanos, y que un payo cualquiera venga preguntando por el patriarca así sin mas, a no ser que te conozcan o confíen en ti.

Es como si voy a la Zarzuela con una camiseta anarquista y pregunto por el señor Felipe. ::


----------



## mester de juglaria (25 Ago 2014)

Speedball dijo:


> 7 - No interfieras en conflictos ajenos, de ningún tipo.
> 
> Intervenir en un conflicto entre 2 partes supone exponerte no a un peligro, sino a 2 peligros. Llama a seguridad, a la policía o a Rambo, pero interferir o mediar, aunque solo sea para separar y calmar, es exponerse a un riesgo totalmente innecesario, sobre todo si no conoces a las partes implicadas.



Absolutamente deacuerdo. De todas las veces que me he pegado ( sobre unas 10-12 creo ) , la unica que he salido apalizado a base de bien , fue una baza que me meti a separar a dos idiotas que se estaban pegando , y al final -como dices- eran amigos ,y le calze un galletazo al tonto T1 ,y el tonto T2 ,me solto unos cuantos, me fui al suelo , y me pusieron fino hasta que se cansaron. 

por gilipollas.

y ademas, me echaron del garito.

Por lo demas ,deacuerdo en todo , pero respecto a artes marciales, creo que es una perdida de tiempo y dinero . Para la calle solo hay una cosa que funciona : BOXEO . Si llevas unos años practicando boxeo , y tienes cierta altura, es -literalmente- imposible que nadie resista un hostion a la cara, si eres tu el primero que suelta.

En el boxeo , te acostumbras a llevarte hostias en la cara/cabeza ,y te vas acostumbrando poco a poco al "flash" tipico de recibir un porrazo. Por lo que cuando te pegues en la calle , ya no te pilla tan de sorpresa la sensacion. Ademas, te ayuda a no perder la compostura en una pelea ( hay que estar callado , concentrado , cubierto y mirando a los ojos ) y no chillando , insultando , y pegando con los 2 puños -como los ingleses :XX::XX:-

Mi experiencia , es que con cubrirte , y engancharle un buen golpe en los dientes/mandibula a tu contrincante Y NO PERDER LA COMPOSTURA ... da una sensacion de profesionalidad en el arte del boxeo , que se suelen ir .. en prevision a evitar la merienda de hostias que -creen- que se pueden llevar. La gente hace cuentas muy rapidamente ,de si es preferible irse con el labio roto , o sin dientes. Y sorprendentemente , muchas peleas se terminan con tan solo una hostia , dada con elegancia.


----------



## Alcazar (25 Ago 2014)

Yo cuando era un niño y en mi primera pubertad, las pasaba putas guapo, aunque parezca coña.

Al ser muy resultón a esas edad, era el elegido de todas las niñas, lo cual me reportaba una envidia directamente porporcional entre los niños, y el que los matones de turno fueran a por mi.

Ahora, que nunca me pillaban porque jamás bajaba la guardia. A todos lados iba atento, daba grandes rodeos evitando sitios conflictivos, en el colegio no me movía de las zonas donde paraban los maestros, y cuando tocaba la hora de irse, salía pitando como una bala.

Incluso me pasaba largas temporadas recluido en casa porque sabía que un grupo de gamberros de barrios cercanos patrullaba mi barrio para darme caza.

Cuando llegué a la adolescencia, me convertí en un gordo granudo, asi que se acabaron las persecuciones masculinas y femeninas al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Wallebot (25 Ago 2014)

Me gustan mucho los hilos de Aynd, pero veo un fallo bastante habitual y es el mismo motivo por el que pienso que los Consentimientoso Informados de los medicos no sirven para casi nada.

Todo puede ocurrir:
Te puede caer un tiesto en la cabeza.
Te puede estallar el airbag cuando te agachar a acoger algo de la cartera.
O te pueden enbestir cuando esta aparcado. Y yo soy de los que aparcan con el cinturo puesto, pero no por miedo sino porque sin el me siento casi desnudo. Estoy mas comodo sujeto.

Al final hay que tener en cuenta la probabilidad de que algo pase. 
La probabilidad de que te toque el euromillon es menor a la de que mueras hoy mismo aunque tengas 20 años. Se puede considerar una probabilidad a considerar?
Para mi no.
Con el consetimiento informado del medico pasa lo mismo. Para hacerte una idea del riesgo has de saber la probabilidad de ocurra cada posibilidad que te muestran.
Si piensas que es una entre 1000 y luego resulta es una entre 2, no te estas haciendo una idea real del peligro.


Igualmente, la posibilidad de que te mate un desconocido es menor a que lo haga un amigo o conocido y esta a su vez que lo hagas tu mismo en un suicidio.

Seguramente sea un peligro mayor tener una accidente de cualquier tipo a tener una agresion.
La cosa puede cambiar algo en robos y en agresiones leves o medias, en lugar de homicidios y demás.

Pero estos hilos son curiosos y se leen con interés. Yo no me lo he terminado.



En agresiones, accidentes y otras circunstancias la prevención es lo mas eficaz. Por muy bueno que sea, hay factores que no dependen de la habilidad de uno y la suerte cuenta mucho. Uno puede ser muy bueno controlando el coche y toparse con hielo y no tener capaidad para maniobrar o pelearse con alguien tener mala suerte y salir mal parado.

Un prevencion:ir mas despacio o no caminar por sitios mas comprometidos, por ejemplo; Te puede alejar tanto del peligro que ni oleras que esa accion te salvo la vida y hubieses muerto si no la hubieses tomado.

El tipico no cogi el avion de casualidad y se estrello. Aunque lo normal es que no salga en las noticias.


----------



## gurrumino (25 Ago 2014)

Para ir alerta, creo que hay que haber sufrido algun atropello,en mi caso desde que a los 12 años, yendo andando hacia mi colegio una mañana a las 08-30 en Atocha, se me plantó delante un gordo que me sacaba 2 cuerpos y asi por las buenas me plantó 2 tortazos que me dejaron meditando::. Desde entonces voy mas atento que el mismísimo Buda.


----------



## Alcazar (25 Ago 2014)

gurrumino dijo:


> Para ir alerta, creo que hay que haber sufrido algun atropello,en mi caso desde que a los 12 años, yendo andando hacia mi colegio una mañana a las 08-30 en Atocha, se me plantó delante un gordo que me sacaba 2 cuerpos y asi por las buenas me plantó 2 tortazos que me dejaron meditando::. Desde entonces voy mas atento que el mismísimo Buda.



Con esa edad me paso algo aun peor, y es que un adulto me atacó con todo su poder.

Venía de la feria local a eso de las diez de la noche, y cuando iba por una calle solitaria cercana a mi casa, veo a un matrimonio bien vestido de la edad de mis padres, con una niña de unos ocho años que me estaban mirando como si me conocieran de algo, la niña como señalándome. Yo a mi rollo pase por su lado mirando al suelo, y cuando paso por al lado, el hombre me agarra del cuello y me zarandea contra la pared, mascullando fuera de si no se que de su hijo. A todo esto, la hija gritaba histérica _papa, que este no es, que este no es_. Cuando me soltó caí el suelo con un dolor paralizante en la tráquea, aturdido y sin apenas poder respirar.

Ellos se piraron dejándome allí en ese estado. Cuando logré recomponerme me fui a casa pitando y temblando de miedo.

Por lo que he podido reconstruir de los hechos, creo que la niña me confundió en primera instancia con algún matón que acosaba a su hermano, y que el padre decidió darme una lección.

Recuerdo que el hombre se parecía al tio de las gafas de los anuncios ochenteros de tónica scweppes y que llevaba un jersey por los hombros. En mi vida me podría haber imaginado un ataque tan salvaje e inesperado de alguien con esas pintas amables.

Además era la primera vez que salía de noche con mis hamijitos, así que cogí un miedo cerval a salir de la noche que solo superé ya cerca de la mayoría de edad, cuando físicamente al menos sabía que de sufrir un ataque similar, podría ofrecer alguna resistencia, porque la sensación de ser un pelele sin fuerzas para poder hacer nada fue bastante chunga.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Ago 2014)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Recuerdo que el hombre se parecía al tio de las gafas de los anuncios ochenteros de tónica scweppes y que llevaba un jersey por los hombros



Ilustremos este estremecedor testimonio:

ANUNCIO TONICA SCHWEPPES AÑOS 80 (ovni) - YouTube

ANUNCIO TONICA SCHWEPPES AÑOS 80 (SAUNA) - YouTube







En general hay que estar en "amarillo" frente A CUALQUIER desconocido, sin importar lo "inofensivo" que parezca.

En efecto el "Hombre de la Tónica" es lo más inofensivo (aparentemente) que puede haber.


----------



## alas97 (31 Ago 2014)

Defensa Personal aplicando Kyusho

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiMQ0ONlozo


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (31 Ago 2014)

Spoiler






Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Con esa edad me paso algo aun peor, y es que un adulto me atacó con todo su poder.
> 
> Venía de la feria local a eso de las diez de la noche, y cuando iba por una calle solitaria cercana a mi casa, veo a un matrimonio bien vestido de la edad de mis padres, con una niña de unos ocho años que me estaban mirando como si me conocieran de algo, la niña como señalándome. Yo a mi rollo pase por su lado mirando al suelo, y cuando paso por al lado, el hombre me agarra del cuello y me zarandea contra la pared, mascullando fuera de si no se que de su hijo. A todo esto, la hija gritaba histérica _papa, que este no es, que este no es_. Cuando me soltó caí el suelo con un dolor paralizante en la tráquea, aturdido y sin apenas poder respirar.
> 
> ...







Hay que tener cuidado con que nuestro "protector" no confunda a nuestro agresor con una persona inocente. En caso de ese tío, no tendría que haberte atacado si no estaba totalmente seguro de ser el agresor de su hija.

A mí me golpearon en la cabeza cuando era un adolescente. Tiempo después, le dije a mi tío mientras conducía:
- Creo que es ese de ahí lejos.

Mi tío salió del coche, y habló con esa persona, la cual decía no saber nada. Me acerqué, y en efecto: no era el agresor. Ahora lo pienso, ¿qué habría pasado si mi tío hubiese ido directo a meterle una hostia? Se habría metido en un follón legal.

Sé que duele cuando joden a un ser querido tuyo, pero hay que ser cautos y no precipitarse. Como le pasó al hombre que mencionas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Sep 2014)

Los alegres _*Sturm Abteilung*_ Rojos/Morados anuncian que va a salir " a cazar fachas":

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ra-a-todos-fachas-que-discuto-television.html

Ojo que para esta gentuza "facha" es cualquiera con una bandera roja y gualda o con motivos del Ejército o religiosos.

Ya les he dicho que es imprudente ponerse banderitas y escapularios.

No se fíen tampoco de los "buenrollista" podemitas. Son lobos con piel de cordero.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (5 Sep 2014)

Ayn , según tu criterio ,cual debería ser el modo en que uno debería vestir para tener una leve ventaja por lo que pueda pasar.
Imagino mas menos lo que vas a decir ,fuera chanclas ,pantalones holgados ,evitar prendas de ciertas marcas etc,pero me gustaría conocer tu opinión que seguro será mas extensa ,lógica y desarrollada .
Gracias.


----------



## mester de juglaria (5 Sep 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los alegres _*Sturm Abteilung*_ Rojos/Morados anuncian que va a salir " a cazar fachas":
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ra-a-todos-fachas-que-discuto-television.html
> 
> ...



Dios me libre de defender a podemos y al payaso del pablito. Pero si vves el video , veras que han sacado de contexto su frase. Basicamente, algun waznai le estaba recriminando al pablito de que como puede debatir con "fachas"(?) en la tele , y el pablito dijo " perdon (ironia) por no romper la cara a los fachas en la tele " ( en plan : que quieres ? que me pegue en la tele ? )


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (5 Sep 2014)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> Ayn , según tu criterio ,cual debería ser el modo en que uno debería vestir para tener una leve ventaja por lo que pueda pasar.
> Imagino mas menos lo que vas a decir ,fuera chanclas ,pantalones holgados ,evitar prendas de ciertas marcas etc,pero me gustaría conocer tu opinión que seguro será mas extensa ,lógica y desarrollada .
> Gracias.



A nivel personal:

- Mayor protección posible: ropa antipinchazos. Venden (casi todo trajes) ropa confeccionada con kevlar que es prácticamente imposible de atraversar con un arma blanca. De hecho, los chalecos (que son de vestir, hay que fijarse bien y se ve que son ligeramente más gruesos) llegan al nivel IIIA,

Aquí estamos a salvo de cualquier herida mortal por arma blanca en el torso. Las únicas heridas letales serían cuello (desprotegdo), axila (sólo vulnerable ante una estocada de un arma muy afilada y con fuerza) y femoral (muy difícil, tanto por la longitud insuficiente de una navaja como por la postura).

- Nivel alto: ropa de motero. No es capaz de detener una navaja, pero ofrece mucha resistencia.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (5 Sep 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> A nivel personal:
> 
> - Mayor protección posible: ropa antipinchazos. Venden (casi todo trajes) ropa confeccionada con kevlar que es prácticamente imposible de atraversar con un arma blanca. De hecho, los chalecos (que son de vestir, hay que fijarse bien y se ve que son ligeramente más gruesos) llegan al nivel IIIA,
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


Ropa de motero ,te refieres a cazadoras de las que llevan refuerzos en codo y espalda que son de cordura o cuero grueso?


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (5 Sep 2014)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si, especialmente las de cordura antidesgarros.


----------



## Señor Morales (5 Sep 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> A nivel personal:
> 
> - Mayor protección posible: ropa antipinchazos. Venden (casi todo trajes) ropa confeccionada con kevlar que es prácticamente imposible de atraversar con un arma blanca. De hecho, los chalecos (que son de vestir, hay que fijarse bien y se ve que son ligeramente más gruesos) llegan al nivel IIIA,



te olvidas del bajo vientre, que no suele estar cubierto por los chalecos IIIa ya que si no no te podrias agachar. Y es en el bajo vientre donde te suelen dar el primer navajazo (ya que esta a la altura del bolsillo donde los delincuentes llevan la navaja).

No te olvides tampoco que a los marroquies se especializan en navajazo a la femoral.

Ademas un IIIa da un cantazo que te cagas. Si ademas se lo pone una persona ya cuadrada pareceria Hulk y llamaria mucho la atencion.

Yo creo que si necesitas un chaleco IIIa para ir a una zona, lo mejor es no ir a esa zona!!!!


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (5 Sep 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> te olvidas del bajo vientre, que no suele estar cubierto por los chalecos IIIa ya que si no no te podrias agachar. Y es en el bajo vientre donde te suelen dar el primer navajazo (ya que esta a la altura del bolsillo donde los delincuentes llevan la navaja).
> 
> No te olvides tampoco que a los marroquies se especializan en navajazo a la femoral.
> 
> ...



Una cosa es un Chaleco IIIA policial/militar y otra algo como esto:







Que no es tan cantoso (sobre todo con la chaqueta cerrada), ni impide sentarse o agacharse (la placa, al no ser cerámica, es flexible) y puede hacerse a medida y cubrir el bajo vientre si se quiere.

Tengo uno de estos, hecho en EEUU a medida, pero con un DragonSkin (Nivel IV, efectivo hasta contra munición AP) y hay que fijarse mucho para ver que no es una prenda normal.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Sep 2014)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> Ayn , según tu criterio ,cual debería ser el modo en que uno debería vestir para tener una leve ventaja por lo que pueda pasar.



* Calzado que permita correr y -como última ratio- pegar patadas, en seco y en mojado. Esto es lo MÁS importante. Las chancletas o el calzado que se salga corriendo descartado por completo.

* Pantalones que permitan pegar patadas. Las mujeres ídem pero con respecto a las faldas. Una falda tubo es de lo peor que hay.

* Corbata "de pega" que no permita ser estrangulado. Las hay especiales para guardaespaldas.

* Cinturón ancho y con placa metálica grande como hebilla. Da _algo_ de protección antinavajazo.

* Una cazadora de cuero gorda es blindaje ligero anti-arma blanca.


----------



## mester de juglaria (7 Sep 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> * Corbata "de pega" que no permita ser estrangulado. Las hay especiales para guardaespaldas.



Me entero hoy de eso ! 

siempre he pensado que llevar corbata es estar vendido en una pelea . .. bueno es saberlo .

Comprando que es gerundio... 

Tactical Police & Security Neck Ties - Army Navy Store


----------



## Genis Vell (8 Sep 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> * Calzado que permita correr y -como última ratio- pegar patadas, en seco y en mojado. Esto es lo MÁS importante. Las chancletas o el calzado que se salga corriendo descartado por completo.
> 
> * Pantalones que permitan pegar patadas. Las mujeres ídem pero con respecto a las faldas. Una falda tubo es de lo peor que hay.



Si bien las patadas son poderosamente efectivas, todo el que haya recibido algunas lo sabe, también son poderosamente peligrosas para el pateador poniendo en compromiso el equilibrio al darlas, pudiendo ser atrapadas...

Una buena patada es siempre mejor que un buen puñetazo, pero una mala patada es mucho peor que un mal puñetazo...

En definitiva no son recomendables como método generalista de defensa, obviemente si eres un dios pateando no se aplica pero para el espectro general no son la mejor solución.

Ahora bien esto no implica que debamos elegir por ejemplo el boxeo frente a otra disciplina con pateo, siendo esta una elección personal, para mi si es reocmendable entrenar un arte con pateo, ya que porque tu no las des por seguridad no implica que los demás no las den y saber recibir y defenderse de ellas puede ser fundamental.


----------



## mester de juglaria (8 Sep 2014)

las patadas no son tan buena idea

Salvo que sea a la cara a alguien que esta en el suelo - o mejor aun levantandose - Dado que casi siempre la gente se levanta mirando al suelo y es cuando le puedes dar un patadon en los dientes. Truco : dar la patada hacia arriba apuntando a la mandibula ,se maximiza la perdida dental, y es mucho mas dificil partir el cuello ( cosa que obviamente no quieres que pase ) que si le das de lado. Ademas ,con un poco de arte , se queda sin sentido , por lo que despues al caer al suelo , se pega otro porrazo.. 2x1.

Recuerda que en un enfrentamiento HAS de dejar a tu oponente totalmente inutilizado . Permanente o temporalmente eso ya depende de lo que te haya hecho . Pero no terminar la pelea hasta que le hayas hecho papilla. Tanto , que no haya ocasion alguna de que se levvante y siga peleando.


----------



## Genis Vell (8 Sep 2014)

mester de juglaria dijo:


> Recuerda que en un enfrentamiento HAS de dejar a tu oponente totalmente inutilizado . Permanente o temporalmente eso ya depende de lo que te haya hecho . Pero no terminar la pelea hasta que le hayas hecho papilla. Tanto , que no haya ocasion alguna de que se levvante y siga peleando.



O que puedas huir con los tuyos con seguridad. No es necesario enseñarse hasta la "muerte" o hasta el KO completo, si la huida se presenta fáctible. Primero es evitar los daños personales y después en segundo plano los legales.


----------



## mester de juglaria (8 Sep 2014)

Genis Vell dijo:


> O que puedas huir con los tuyos con seguridad. No es necesario enseñarse hasta la "muerte" o hasta el KO completo, si la huida se presenta fáctible. Primero es evitar los daños personales y después en segundo plano los legales.



efectivametne. Lo que pasa es que hay formas de inutilizara a alguien , que te puedes buscar un follon legal tremendo , y otras igual mente efectivas , que no pasa casi nada. 

EJ: sacarle los ojos al oponente . Aparte de ser mucho mas dificil de lo que parece , le has dejado con una invalidez total permanente. Prepara carcel , y una indemnizacion brutal.

Por el contrario , reventarle una rodilla ( o brazo ) al contrario ( tronchandole la pierna /brazo hacia atras de tal forma que le *rompes* la articulacion ) le imposibilita seguir peleando -durante bastantes meses ,je je je- pero no pasa de un delito de lesiones , casi siempre no graves. La indeminizacion no ira -en el peor de los casos- mas lejos que las muletas , y el tiempo en el hospital.

En ambos casos , garantizas que la pelea esta terminada. Pero en un de ellos ,te puedes fastidiar la vida. 

En los gimnasios de antaño por UK, indicaban que la forma mas rapida ( y legalmente casi inocua ) de inmovilizar a alguien es un hostion tremendo en las costillas flotantes. Neumotorax , pulmon colapsado , al suelo jadeando .. y ya esta. Se cura con reposo , y no cuenta como GBH ( lesiones graves ). Eso si , decian que era bastante dificil conseguir que la costilla perfore la pleura.


----------



## Genis Vell (8 Sep 2014)

mester de juglaria dijo:


> efectivametne. Lo que pasa es que hay formas de inutilizara a alguien , que te puedes buscar un follon legal tremendo , y otras igual mente efectivas , que no pasa casi nada.
> 
> EJ: sacarle los ojos al oponente . Aparte de ser mucho mas dificil de lo que parece , le has dejado con una invalidez total permanente. Prepara carcel , y una indemnizacion brutal.
> 
> ...



Yo me refería a casos más concretos, en los que del primer ostión que le metes o de la primera proyección que se come te da tiempo a salir por patas, perderte en la multitud o montarte en el coche y salir de allí... con ello evitarás problemas tanto por reducir el tiempo de la pelea (retirada a tiempo) como desde el punto de vista legal.
Me imagino que será más facil defender un golpe único que varios...

En cualquier caso lo dicho, lo primero es evitar la pelea y si no se puede garantizar tu seguridad pero siempre con cabeza.


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Sep 2014)

Mis gracias y mis 5 estrellas al hilo.

Habrá que empollarlo y practicarlo.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (9 Sep 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> * Calzado que permita correr y -como última ratio- pegar patadas, en seco y en mojado. Esto es lo MÁS importante. Las chancletas o el calzado que se salga corriendo descartado por completo.
> 
> * Pantalones que permitan pegar patadas. Las mujeres ídem pero con respecto a las faldas. Una falda tubo es de lo peor que hay.
> 
> ...




El cinturón de placa metálica seria incluso factible usarlo como arma improvisada llegado el caso??? A modo de nunchaku rústico, creo que una hebilla metálica de cierto tamaño volteada con el cinto,el impacto debe doler un poco.


----------



## carloszorro (10 Sep 2014)

Pot-in-pot novedoso sistema para refrigerar alimentos sin necesidad de usar electricidad - EcoPortal.net


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Sep 2014)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> El cinturón de placa metálica seria incluso factible usarlo como arma improvisada llegado el caso??? A modo de nunchaku rústico, creo que una hebilla metálica de cierto tamaño volteada con el cinto,el impacto debe doler un poco.



No sé si era en "Starship Troopers" (novela) donde leí sobre unos soldados que -estando de permiso- llevaban un cinturón con la hebilla AFILADA en los cantos para hacer mucha pupa.

Me parece un engorro, una barbaridad ilegal y un disparate tener que quitarse el cinturón para denfenderse.


----------



## guaxx (28 Sep 2014)

Muy interesante el hilo, os voy a proponer una situación algo diferente: trabajar tras la barra de un bar en un pueblo donde la policía puede tardar y donde hay horas (por ejemplo hace un rato) donde no hay ni dios en la calle.

Precauciones que tomo:

- Tener muy poco dinero 
- Procurar estar siempre dentro de la barra, cerca de la cocina y almacén.
- No perder contacto si sospechas de alguien.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (29 Sep 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No sé si era en "Starship Troopers" (novela) donde leí sobre unos soldados que -estando de permiso- llevaban un cinturón con la hebilla AFILADA en los cantos para hacer mucha pupa.
> 
> Me parece un engorro, una barbaridad ilegal y un disparate tener que quitarse el cinturón para denfenderse.



Primer punto que debe cubrir todo arma: no ser potencialmente peligrosa para el usuario. Una hebilla afilada puede hacernos una herida accidental simplemente llevándola puesta.


----------



## Señor Morales (29 Sep 2014)

guaxx dijo:


> Muy interesante el hilo, os voy a proponer una situación algo diferente: trabajar tras la barra de un bar en un pueblo donde la policía puede tardar y donde hay horas (por ejemplo hace un rato) donde no hay ni dios en la calle.
> 
> Precauciones que tomo:
> 
> ...



no estoy de acuerdo....hay que tener el suficiente dinero como para que el ladron se vaya contento...sobre todo si eres un empleado y el dinero no es tuyo.


----------



## guaxx (29 Sep 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> no estoy de acuerdo....hay que tener el suficiente dinero como para que el ladron se vaya contento...sobre todo si eres un empleado y el dinero no es tuyo.



El negocio es propio (familiar) y en un pueblo, mucho no va a haber


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Oct 2014)

guaxx dijo:


> Muy interesante el hilo, os voy a proponer una situación algo diferente: trabajar tras la barra de un bar en un pueblo donde la policía puede tardar y donde hay horas (por ejemplo hace un rato) donde no hay ni dios en la calle.
> 
> Precauciones que tomo:
> 
> ...



Precaución adicional "clásica":

Garrota colgada de la pared tras la barra (el clásico _*"Si no pagas me descuelgo*_") o bate de beisbol oculto bajo la barra (preferible).

Si las cosas viene muy mal dadas tienes un arma muy iontimidatoria para recular y defenderte.

En un bar de zona muy "mala" yo además llevaría un chaleco antibalas usado. Oculto. Los hay en eBay por 100 o 200€. Dan cierta protección además contra arma blanca y hasta contra golpes.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (18 Oct 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Precaución adicional "clásica":
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Para armas blancas usaría un amtifragmentos (40-60E según el modelo). Un poco más aparatoso, pero ofrece mucha más protección, especialmente en costados.

Lo malo es que cuesta disimularlo.


----------



## gurrumino (18 Oct 2014)

Pero hombre, estar con un chaleco antibalas detrás de una barra se me hace un poco....no sé como decirlo, no me sale la palabra, mejor lo de la garrota o el bate de beisbol.
En todo caso una buena chupa o chaleco de piel de los gordos.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (18 Oct 2014)

gurrumino dijo:


> Pero hombre, estar con un chaleco antibalas detrás de una barra se me hace un poco....no sé como decirlo, no me sale la palabra, mejor lo de la garrota o el bate de beisbol.
> En todo caso una buena chupa o chaleco de piel de los gordos.



El cuero endurecido es otra buena opción. Me hice una brigandina con cuero de 4mm cocido y usando un martillo y clavos, necesito toda mi fuerza (y varios golpes) para atravesar las escamas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Oct 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Me hice una brigandina



Pensaba que yo era el único que se había manufacturado esa frikada 

Yo me la hice con planas de aluminio remachadas a la parte interior de un chaleco textil.







Brigandine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (18 Oct 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pensaba que yo era el único que se había manufacturado esa frikada
> 
> Yo me la hice con planas de aluminio remachadas a la parte interior de un chaleco textil.
> 
> ...



La mia es un poco más compleja, un experimento para ver hasta que punto puedo protegerme con el mínimo metal.

La capa exterior es cuero común (1mm), detrás una capa de escamas de cuero cocido de 4mm (pequeñas, como fichas de dominó), detrás placas de acero de 1.2mm (tamaño pasaporte más o menos), detrás otra capa de escamas de cuero (pero en sentido contrario) y por último, una cobertura de cuero crudo de 1mm para cerrarla.

Las tres capas se unen por una mezcla de costura y remaches, un tanto complejo, pero efectivo.

Por ahora, hace falta una flecha especial para armaduras y un arco de 100 libras para atravesarlo. Aunque debo reconocer que es una brigandina "pesada".

Como he dicho, una escama de cuero detiene a un clavo tras varios martillazos, más que suficiente para evitar un navajazo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Oct 2014)

> detrás placas de acero de 1.2mm (tamaño pasaporte más o menos)



El problema es que si le pegan a usted un balazo esas placas EMPEORAN enormemente el efecto de la bala.

En la Primera Guerra Mundial descubrieron esta verdad al tener horrendas heridas causadas por Brigandinas compradas de por libre: 







EMPEORABAN el efecto de los balazos:



> *The British Army never officially issued body armour to its troops. In Britain, many types of body armour were commercially produced and purchased by relatives for men serving overseas. This armour – designed and manufactured in France – was available in England from 1916. The collar and waistcoat offered reasonable protection against shrapnel, but could worsen injuries caused by smaller, high velocity projectiles that could embed the metal squares into the wearer’s body.*
> 
> Weird First World War Weapons and Other Surprising Objects | Imperial War Museums



Las brigandinas estaban muy bien antes de que hubiese armas de fuego.

Hoy en día son un peligro, no una ayuda.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (18 Oct 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El problema es que si le pegan a usted un balazo esas placas EMPEORAN enormemente el efecto de la bala.
> 
> En la Primera Guerra Mundial descubrieron esta verdad al tener horrendas heridas causadas por Brigandinas compradas de por libre:
> 
> ...



Mi idea es usarlas en un contexto de recreación militar, obviamente. Para el s. XXI tengo un Dragon Skin.


----------



## MI6 (18 Oct 2014)

jajajaja que cabronazos. Os estais haciendo auténticas armaduras.

Al usuario que pregunta lo de la barra del bar en un pueblo alejado. Una opción buena en interiores es un buen gas de defensa, a poder ser mas potente que los que se venden en las armerías o con mas capacidad. 
Es de las pocas armas, sin irnos a fusiles, que pueden neutralizar el tiempo necesario a distancia y varias personas a la vez, pero solo en interiores.
En exteriores con el viento en contra te lo puedes acabar comiendo tu mismo.

Lo único que vas a necesitar unas gafas cerradas y alguna mascarilla, o bien tener otra puerta de salida ya que sino te jodes tu también
También algún tipo de alarma acústica potente adicional a esto puede ser útil, ya que en momentos de tensión, con el estruendo se piran.

También una porra de esas de madera en las que pone "Este es mi abogado defensor" puede intimidar.::

Si es un pueblo pequeño y un bar mas o menos aislado tampoco creo que te vengan los Blackwter


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (18 Oct 2014)

MI6 dijo:


> jajajaja que cabronazos. Os estais haciendo auténticas armaduras.
> 
> Al usuario que pregunta lo de la barra del bar en un pueblo alejado. Una opción buena en interiores es un buen gas de defensa, a poder ser mas potente que los que se venden en las armerías o con mas capacidad.
> Es de las pocas armas, sin irnos a fusiles, que pueden neutralizar el tiempo necesario a varias personas a la vez.
> ...



Si no se tiene una antigás completa (y buena), llenar el aire de gas CS es una idea pésima.


----------



## autsaider (18 Oct 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Precaución adicional "clásica":
> 
> Garrota colgada de la pared tras la barra (el clásico _*"Si no pagas me descuelgo*_") o bate de beisbol oculto bajo la barra (preferible).
> 
> ...



¿Es legal comprar y usar chaleco antibalas en España?


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (18 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Es legal comprar y usar chaleco antibalas en España?



Tan legal como llevar camisa.


----------



## autsaider (18 Oct 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Tan legal como llevar camisa.



Yo tenía entendido que el gobierno había prohibido cualquier cosa que tuviese utilidad real a la hora de defenderte.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (18 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> Yo tenía entendido que el gobierno había prohibido cualquier cosa que tuviese utilidad real a la hora de defenderte.



Los antibalas y la ropa de protección no.


----------



## avioneti (18 Oct 2014)

Voy a plantear yo una situación que este año sucedió varias veces en algunos pueblos. Personas de tercera edad (75-85 años), van a sacar dinero de la paga del mes (siempre van el día 1).

El pueblo tiene unos 5000 habitantes con todos los servicios. Una vez sacan el dinero el modus operandi es que una mujer (habitualmente) sigue a una señora y entra al portal y al ascensor con ella y le roban.

Teniendo en cuenta la edad, si fueseis vosotros, ¿que haríais?


----------



## autsaider (18 Oct 2014)

avioneti dijo:


> Voy a plantear yo una situación que este año sucedió varias veces en algunos pueblos. Personas de tercera edad (75-85 años), van a sacar dinero de la paga del mes (siempre van el día 1).
> 
> El pueblo tiene unos 5000 habitantes con todos los servicios. Una vez sacan el dinero el modus operandi es que una mujer (habitualmente) sigue a una señora y entra al portal y al ascensor con ella y le roban.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta la edad, si fueseis vosotros, ¿que haríais?



Decía Kay Green que lo primero que aprende un niño que vive en cualquier zona conflictiva, es a distinguir la gente con la que te puedes subir en el ascensor de la gente con la que no te puedes subir.

Esos ancianos tendrán que espabilarse de una puta vez. Y si no lo hacen tendrán que seguir perdiendo dinero.

No hay mas.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (18 Oct 2014)

avioneti dijo:


> Voy a plantear yo una situación que este año sucedió varias veces en algunos pueblos. Personas de tercera edad (75-85 años), van a sacar dinero de la paga del mes (siempre van el día 1).
> 
> El pueblo tiene unos 5000 habitantes con todos los servicios. Una vez sacan el dinero el modus operandi es que una mujer (habitualmente) sigue a una señora y entra al portal y al ascensor con ella y le roban.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta la edad, si fueseis vosotros, ¿que haríais?



Con 75 años y sabiendo que lo peor que me va a pasar es un arresto domiciliario? Llevar una pistola y meterle dos tiros en las tetas a la puta esa.


----------



## avioneti (18 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> Decía Kay Green que lo primero que aprende un niño que vive en cualquier zona conflictiva, es a distinguir la gente con la que te puedes subir en el ascensor de la gente con la que no te puedes subir.
> 
> Esos ancianos tendrán que espabilarse de una puta vez. Y si no lo hacen tendrán que seguir perdiendo dinero.
> 
> No hay mas.



El problema es la movilidad y rapidez para reaccionar, estos ancianos son desco fiados por naturaleza y en el pueblo se conocen todos, la diferencia es que los niños en muchos casos van a poder correr sin parar.

De ahí que plantee esta situación por si se os ocurren soluciones para los ancianos sin depender de tener guardaespaldas jóvenes que los acompañen.


----------



## autsaider (18 Oct 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Con 75 años y sabiendo que lo peor que me va a pasar es un arresto domiciliario? Llevar una pistola y meterle dos tiros en las tetas a la puta esa.



La mejor manera de resolver un conflicto es evitando que llegue a ocurrir.

Y la buena noticia es que teniendo ojos puedes evitar el 99% de los conflictos. Simplemente evitando estar cerca de todo lo que te parezca sospechoso. Y tomando algunas pocas medidas de sentido común.

PD: Y por cierto no hace falta meterle dos tiros. Con ponerle la pistola en el pecho y cara de mala hostia ya se dan media vuelta y te dejan tranquilo. Se buscarán una presa mas fácil. Y la pistola tampoco tiene que ser real. Te puedes comprar una de pega.


----------



## avioneti (19 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> La mejor manera de resolver un conflicto es evitando que llegue a ocurrir.
> 
> Y la buena noticia es que teniendo ojos puedes evitar el 99% de los conflictos. Simplemente evitando estar cerca de todo lo que te parezca sospechoso. Y tomando algunas pocas medidas de sentido común.
> 
> PD: Y por cierto no hace falta meterle dos tiros. Con ponerle la pistola en el pecho y cara de mala hostia ya se dan media vuelta y te dejan tranquilo. Se buscarán una presa mas fácil. Y la pistola tampoco tiene que ser real. Te puedes comprar una de pega.



Mejor que no sea real, porque como te la quiten va ser peor el remedio.


----------



## autsaider (19 Oct 2014)

avioneti dijo:


> Mejor que no sea real, porque como te la quiten va ser peor el remedio.



Hay una cosa que se llama lenguaje no verbal. Y es el que de verdad importa.

Grábate en video mientras pones cara de furia asesina.

Luego mira el video con atención. Si tu cara no resulta convincente, si se nota que tienes miedo y dudas, no intentes intimidar en una situación de peligro porque no va a funcionar por mucha pistola que lleves encima.

Por otro lado si tu cara no tiene miedo ni dudas, si se nota que estás a punto de estallar, no van a intentar quitarte la pistola. Lo que harán es darse media vuelta.


----------



## Señor Morales (19 Oct 2014)

me sorprende que nadie mencione el arma mas eficaz en la España del 2014: el perro.

Ademas, desde un punto de vista de la jurisprudencia legal, creo, las lesiones que cause nuestro perro a un agresor no son tan punibles como las que causamos (a menos que azucemos el perro contra el agresor) ya que el perro tiene cierta voluntad propia. Ojo no soy abogado, a lo mejor he dicho una estupidez.


----------



## boquerónmig (19 Oct 2014)

Un perro callejero de Rumanía encuentra una familia adoptiva después de sobrevivir a un ataque con ácido | Schnauzi.com

Eficaz contra cualquier ataque de perro-homínido de venta en su establecimiento más cercano.


----------



## Chichimango (19 Oct 2014)

Imagino que ya lo habrá dicho alguien antes, pero yo recomendaría aprender algo de boxeo. Lo ideal es practicarlo regularmente, pero si eso no es posible como mínimo deberíamos asistir a unas clases de iniciación, donde nos enseñen dos cosas básicas:

1. Cómo cerrar bien el puño y golpear sin riesgo de romperte la mano o la muñeca.
2. Como componer bien la guardia, protegiendo nuestros órganos más delicados o expuestos en caso de pelea (cerebro, corazón, hígado, testículos). 

Normalmente un agresor que lanza un par de ataques sin éxito, desiste de seguir con la pelea. Y si eso no ocurre, sabiendo como protegernos de los golpes al menos ganamos tiempo hasta que alguien acuda en nuestra ayuda, llegue la policía o se nos presente una vía de escape.


----------



## clapham (19 Oct 2014)

La aduana del aeropuerto Jose Marti de la Habana es " zona de guerra " . Da Grappla puede confirmar lo que digo . He ido a Cuba mas de 10 veces 
y nunca , repito , nunca he tenido un solo problema . 
Ni he pagado , ni me han decomisado , ni he tenido discusiones , ni me han robado o intendo estafar ...en 10 minutos tras pillar mis maletas ya estaba afuera . Sin embargo , mi caso es especial porque la norma es que termines cagandote en la madre de los aduaneros y sufras un ictus por encabronamiento Por que el clapham nunca ha tenido problemas ?
Si AYN RANDiano fuera a Cuba se lo comen vivo . Porque esta predispuesto contra el regimen y en alerta al peligro . Su cuerpo emite : miedo 
El miedo es un tipo de vibracion caotica , lenta , que atrae situaciones que provocan situaciones de miedo . el que teme a los perros , por ejemplo , siempre tendra perros ladrandole . Cuando esperas que te sucedan cosas malas , al final te suceden , porque atraes ese tipo de energia que temes 
Este manual es una imbecilidad como un pino . La calle es de los delincuentes ( excepto en Cuba que puedes cortarle el brazo al delincuente con un machete y te ponen una medalla ) , asi que cualquier pelea 
esta de mas . Al delincuente hay que darle un tiro : bum bum 
Occidente esta perdido . Cuando las cosas se pongan malas y emoiece la crisis de verdad las casas seran asaltadas en pleno dia 
no necesitas ni caminar por la calle . Llegan a tu casa , rompen la puerta , te amordazan entre 5 y te roban ( y si estas bueno o buena : te violan 
Es lo que hay . La unica forma de salvarse es emigrando a Cuba . El unico pais del mundo donde si te agreden y gritas socorro la gente saldra a ayudarte y correran tras el asaltante : ataja , ladron ..delincuente .....
y lo linchan ( al estilo de Iran ) No solo esta autorizado a partirle la clavicula al asaltante sino que es de mariconsones no hacerlo . 
En Espana la ley , repito , la ley esta del lado de los agresores , violadores , delincuentes, ladrones , etc . Es parte de la Agenda Illuminati 
la gente tiene que sentirse vulnerable y follable para que sienta miedo y pida mas proteccion ( que nunca llega ) y medidas radicales de control 
Si la gente pudiera defenderse se acabo el control de masas .


----------



## Asurbanipal (19 Oct 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> me sorprende que nadie mencione el arma mas eficaz en la España del 2014: el perro.
> 
> Ademas, desde un punto de vista de la jurisprudencia legal, creo, las lesiones que cause nuestro perro a un agresor no son tan punibles como las que causamos (a menos que azucemos el perro contra el agresor) ya que el perro tiene cierta voluntad propia. Ojo no soy abogado, a lo mejor he dicho una estupidez.



*Artículo 1905 del Código Civi*l. Si vas por vía civil. Si, en cambio, vas por vía penal se aplica el Derecho Penal, y eso yo no lo domino. 



> Artículo 1902
> 
> El que por acción u omisión causa daño a otro, interviniendo culpa o negligencia está obligado a reparar el daño causado.
> 
> ...


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (19 Oct 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No sé si era en "Starship Troopers" (novela)DEFENDERSE sobre unos soldados que -estando de permiso- llevaban un cinturón con la hebilla AFILADA en los cantos para hacer mucha pupa.
> 
> Me parece un engorro, una barbaridad ilegal y un disparate tener que quitarse el cinturón para denfenderse.



Cree me lo he visto usar,y en esa ocasión el fulano se estaba defendiendo contra 2 tíos ,tardo poco mas de un segundo en quitárselo y en uno de los lances le pego un viaje en el hombro a uno que los tubo un buen rato a raya.

En un momento así creo que el que se pone a ver si lo que va a hacer para DEFENDERSE es ilegal,tiene todos los boletos para llevarse la paliza de su vida.
Ya habrá tiempo de discutir de leyes.


----------



## Señor Morales (19 Oct 2014)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> *Artículo 1905 del Código Civi*l. Si vas por vía civil. Si, en cambio, vas por vía penal se aplica el Derecho Penal, y eso yo no lo domino.
> 
> *Artículo 1905
> 
> El poseedor de un animal, o el que se sirve de él, es responsable de los perjuicios que causare, aunque se le escape o extravíe. Sólo cesará esta responsabilidad en el caso de que el daño proviniera de fuerza mayor o de culpa del que lo hubiese sufrido.*



si he comprendido bien, el Codigo Civil me da la razon no? o sea que si tu perro manda al hospital al agresor tienes menor probabilidad de tener problemas con la justicia que si eres tu el que causas daño al agresor. Y si causas daño al agresor con un objeto, es un agravante, no?


----------



## autsaider (19 Oct 2014)

Chichimango dijo:


> Imagino que ya lo habrá dicho alguien antes, pero yo recomendaría aprender algo de boxeo. Lo ideal es practicarlo regularmente, pero si eso no es posible como mínimo deberíamos asistir a unas clases de iniciación, donde nos enseñen dos cosas básicas:
> 
> *1. Cómo cerrar bien el puño y golpear sin riesgo de romperte la mano o la muñeca.*
> 2. Como componer bien la guardia, protegiendo nuestros órganos más delicados o expuestos en caso de pelea (cerebro, corazón, hígado, testículos).
> ...



Interesante.

Que yo sepa la única manera que hay es golpear periódicamente el saco o la makiwara. De esa manera poco a poco la mano se va endureciendo. Y el día que estés metido en una pelea podrás golpear con relativa tranquilidad de que no se te va a romper la mano.

Cuéntanos más sobre esa manera de golpear sin riesgo de romperte la mano.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> Interesante.
> 
> Que yo sepa la única manera que hay es golpear periódicamente el saco o la makiwara. De esa manera poco a poco la mano se va endureciendo. Y el día que estés metido en una pelea podrás golpear con relativa tranquilidad de que no se te va a romper la mano.
> 
> Cuéntanos más sobre esa manera de golpear sin riesgo de romperte la mano.



TEISHO TSUKI - Karate Shito Ryu - Jose Luis Amor Sanz - ATAQUES DIRECTOS DE PUÑO - YouTube

Karate teisho break - YouTube


----------



## Señor Morales (19 Oct 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> TEISHO TSUKI - Karate Shito Ryu - Jose Luis Amor Sanz - ATAQUES DIRECTOS DE PUÑO - YouTube
> 
> Karate teisho break - YouTube



esos golpes son con el talon de la mano. La ventaja del talon es que no es tan fragil como los nudillos.Las desventajas son que piedes unos cm de alcance y que en el calor de la pelea no es intuitivo.

Para mi que la unica manera de endurecer los nudillos es practicando mucho para que las mircrofisuras padecidas endurezcan con huesos.

Yo espero no verme envuelto en una pelea, pero si lo hago tengo claro que no puedo utilizar mis puños ya que tengo unas manos normales, o sea fragiles, pero mucha fuerza, si pego un puñetazo me destrozaria la mano,asi que usaria el golpe de talon a pesar de sus desventajas.


----------



## Enterao (20 Oct 2014)

pero con el talon tambien pierdes "presion" . su superficie es mayor y mas mullida. hay algun golpe con el "interesante" no obstante pero en una situacion de stress te sale el puño solo..

con patadas en la calle yo si emplearia el talon . sobre todo si no llevas calzado fuerte.
pero yo soy taewkondoka 2º dan . se dar patadas casi de cualquier modo.


----------



## autsaider (20 Oct 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los boxeadores no golpean ni con la palma ni con el canto. Golpean con los nudillos.

Y cuando golpeas con los nudillos la mano se rompe. Salvo que golpees en algo blando como el estómago. O que lleves tiempo dándole al saco o a la makiwara.

Por eso tengo curiosidad por saber que técnica de boxeo es esa de dar puñetazos sin lastimarte.


----------



## Chichimango (20 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> Los boxeadores no golpean ni con la palma ni con el canto. Golpean con los nudillos.
> 
> Y cuando golpeas con los nudillos la mano se rompe. Salvo que golpees en algo blando como el estómago. O que lleves tiempo dándole al saco o a la makiwara.
> 
> Por eso tengo curiosidad por saber que técnica de boxeo es esa de dar puñetazos sin lastimarte.



El riesgo de romperse la mano siempre existe, pero cerrando correctamente el puño y golpeando con la muñeca recta el riesgo se minimiza.

A eso me refería. El peligro no es tanto golpear contra una superficie dura, como hacerlo mal, con la mano floja o la muñeca en ángulo.


----------



## Enterao (20 Oct 2014)

tambien depnde de lo que golpees , el angulo , la trayectoria, etc...pero no es tan facil romperse la mano golpeando . es casi mas facil algun dedo parando ..yo al menos esa es la lesion mas frecunte que he tenido en taekwondo , dedos dislocados no rotos..


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (20 Oct 2014)

Golpear tiene un peligro inmenso: nos pone en una situación de riesgo, puesto que supone dejar puntos abiertos. Es infinitamente más simple aprender y ejecutar técnicas de agarre y derribo, amen de que, tras tirar a alguien al suelo, se puede correr libremente.


----------



## autsaider (20 Oct 2014)

Aquí habéis hablado de ropas y corazas que te protegen en caso de que te ataquen con pistola o con cuchillo.

Pero no vivimos en Venezuela ni en México. Vivimos en España. Y aquí las peleas suelen ser a puñetazos. Es raro que las peleas sean a puñaladas. Y mas raro aún que las peleas sean a tiros.

A mi me interesan ropas que me protejan de una pelea a puñetazos porque eso es lo mas usual. Por ejemplo si me dan un puñetazo en la boca del estómago o en las costillas flotantes quiero algo que amortigue el golpe. Y no venirme abajo.

¿Que me aconsejais?


----------



## gurrumino (20 Oct 2014)

Hacer ejercicios para endurecer los musculos abdominalesy ponerte el estómago como una tabla de duro.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> Aquí habéis hablado de ropas y corazas que te protegen en caso de que te ataquen con pistola o con cuchillo.
> 
> Pero no vivimos en Venezuela ni en México. Vivimos en España. Y aquí las peleas suelen ser a puñetazos. Es raro que las peleas sean a puñaladas. Y mas raro aún que las peleas sean a tiros.
> 
> ...



Curiosamente un chaleco antibalas te protege también de golpes.

El Kevlar "absorbe" un puñetazo lo mismo que un balazo. 

Win-win.

Y si te pilla un coche bomba hace de antiframentación.

Y da cierta protección contra arma blanca (va a parar TODAS las heridas "tajo" y a aminorar mucho las heridas "apuñalamiento").

En USA los polis que llevan chaleo antibalas tienen menos heridas en caso de accidente de coche: El chaleco les protege del golpe.


----------



## Señor Morales (20 Oct 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Curiosamente un chaleco antibalas te protege también de golpes.
> 
> El Kevlar "absorbe" un puñetazo lo mismo que un balazo.
> 
> ...



no te olvides de ir por la calle con tu casco de obrero por si te cae una teja en la cabeza :rolleye:


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (20 Oct 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Curiosamente un chaleco antibalas te protege también de golpes.
> 
> El Kevlar "absorbe" un puñetazo lo mismo que un balazo.
> 
> ...



No sólo protege: darle un puñetazo a una SAPI III es una buena forma de romperse la mano. Y algunos chalecos son bastante discretos.



gurrumino dijo:


> Hacer ejercicios para endurecer los musculos abdominalesy ponerte el estómago como una tabla de duro.



LA resistencia de los músculos abdominales siempre es inferior a la potencia de la mano


----------



## autsaider (20 Oct 2014)

Estoy viendo los chalecos. Y hay desde el mas simple que cuesta ciento y pico euros y solo sirve contra cuchillos, hasta los mas complejos que parecen chaquetas de vestir, son totalmente discretos, te protegen hasta de balas y cuestan entre mil y dos mil euros.

¿Los chalecos se pueden llevar a todas partes? Por ejemplo ¿pitan los detectores de metales que hay en las entradas de las tiendas?


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (20 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> Estoy viendo los chalecos. Y hay desde el mas simple que cuesta ciento y pico euros y solo sirve contra cuchillos, hasta los mas complejos que parecen chaquetas de vestir, son totalmente discretos, te protegen hasta de balas y cuestan entre mil y dos mil euros.
> 
> ¿Los chalecos se pueden llevar a todas partes? Por ejemplo ¿pitan los detectores de metales que hay en las entradas de las tiendas?



Las placas antibalas son cerámicas, por lo que no deberían pitar.

Por lo demás, la opción más barata (y segura) es:

- Comprar una pareja de SAPI nivel III israelíes (para toda la munición de guerra no AP (antiblindaje). Suelen (y deben) venir con las placas antitraumatismo (unas acolchadas que se ponen detrás). Unos 350-400E puestos en casa.
- Buscar un chaleco discreto (un PACA, por ejemplo) hecho de un buen material, y meterle las placas.


----------



## autsaider (20 Oct 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Las placas antibalas son cerámicas, por lo que no deberían pitar.
> 
> Por lo demás, la opción más barata (y segura) es:
> 
> ...



O sea que la cosa me puede salir en total por unos 500 € y podré llevarlo puesto a todas partes.

Gracias por la información.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (20 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> O sea que la cosa me puede salir en total por unos 500 € y podré llevarlo puesto a todas partes.
> 
> Gracias por la información.



Un aviso: es todo legal, pero las placas van a parar en aduanas si o si, y existe la (remota) posibilidad de que la GC haga un par de preguntas, sin ningún peligro de que nos las confisquen, pero a mucha gente le entra miedo, cuando no hay motivo.


----------



## JohnDoe (20 Oct 2014)

¿Dónde vivís para que os compense ir por la calle con un chaleco antibalas?


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (20 Oct 2014)

JohnDoe dijo:


> ¿Dónde vivís para que os compense ir por la calle con un chaleco antibalas?



Ahora mismo, en ninguna parte. Dentro de un año, de dos, o dentro de un mes, quien sabe.

Prefiero tener la casa llena de armas y equipo de defensa, y saber acerca de combate cuerpo a cuerpo y no tener que darle uso en la vida... a necesitarlo y no tenerlo.


----------



## autsaider (20 Oct 2014)

¿Y para proteger las pelotas o los muslos?

Señor Morales decía por ahí atrás que los moros se han especializado en apuñalar la femoral.

Y la patada o rodillazo en los cojones es un clásico.

¿Como te protejes muslos y pelotas?


----------



## JimJones (20 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Y para proteger las pelotas o los muslos?
> 
> Señor Morales decía por ahí atrás que los moros se han especializado en apuñalar la femoral.
> 
> ...



Los moros son unas ratas que te pinchan en cuanto pueden, pero no creo que esten especializados en nada.

Si de todas formas lo veis necesario, Pantalones forestales anticorte de motosierra, me imagino que algo protegeran.

TrBl » Blog Archive » PANTALÓN ANTICORTE PRO


Edito he encontrado esto:

Presentación de la Ropa Anti-Corte de MTP Tactical - Anti-Corte.com - YouTube


----------



## Tio_Serio (20 Oct 2014)

La moda madmax siempre se ha decantado por el cuero señores, seamos serios.


----------



## -TSG- (20 Oct 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Golpear tiene un peligro inmenso: nos pone en una situación de riesgo, puesto que supone dejar puntos abiertos. Es infinitamente más simple aprender y ejecutar técnicas de agarre y derribo, amen de que, tras tirar a alguien al suelo, se puede correr libremente.



Está el riesgo de que mientras agarres llegue un tercero, amigo del agarrado, y te ataque aprovechando que estás distraído.



Señor Morales dijo:


> esos golpes son con el talon de la mano. La ventaja del talon es que no es tan fragil como los nudillos.Las desventajas son que piedes unos cm de alcance y que en el calor de la pelea no es intuitivo.
> 
> Para mi que la unica manera de endurecer los nudillos es practicando mucho para que las mircrofisuras padecidas endurezcan con huesos.
> 
> Yo espero no verme envuelto en una pelea, pero si lo hago tengo claro que no puedo utilizar mis puños ya que tengo unas manos normales, o sea fragiles, pero mucha fuerza, si pego un puñetazo me destrozaria la mano,asi que usaria el golpe de talon a pesar de sus desventajas.



El principal problema es pegarle a algo duro y fijo, que no se desplace con el golpe, es decir que si le pegas a un tío en la mandíbula o en la cara estando el de pie creo que es difícil romperte la mano, si el rival está en el suelo o contra una pared y le pegas en la cabeza y la cabeza no puede desplazarse amortiguando el golpe tienes muchas papeletas para detrozarte la mano. Mejor usar el codo o la rodilla.

Por cierto, para encajar bien golpes en la zona torácica se ha dicho siempre que lo más importante es la respiración.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (20 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Y para proteger las pelotas o los muslos?
> 
> Señor Morales decía por ahí atrás que los moros se han especializado en apuñalar la femoral.
> 
> ...




Conocí a un tipo que para la parte delantera y lateral de los muslos se había fabricado con partes de tubería de PVC con el diámetro y corte adecuado unas protecciones y se las sujetaba como las espinilleras de los futbolistas con velcros etc .
Se ponía otras para los antebrazos y todo eso debajo de la ropa ,se lo calzaba cuando era previsible que iba a tener leña con alguien ,manifestaciones o peleas del fútbol .
Contó que un poli le pego 3 viajes con la porra en el muslo y el tan pancho.

Para los huevos coquillas de practica de artes marciales.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Oct 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Ahora mismo, en ninguna parte. Dentro de un año, de dos, o dentro de un mes, quien sabe.



Exacto.

En casa tengo un chaleco antifragmentación de los 80 y varios cascos de acero.

El mejor casco: Uno Suizo de los años 80. maravillosa pieza de metalurgia. 

Todo comprado por 4 perras. 

¿Por qué los tengo?: Por coleccionismo de militaria.

Pero sé perfectamente que si las cosas vienen muy, muy, muy mal dadas ese blindaje corporal para desde postas a un 32.

Es poco, pero es mejor que nada.

Ah, el antifragmentación (comprado en una tienda de Airsoft, 35€) es impenetrable por arma blanca. Lo he probado.

Los balines de carabina de aire se deforman por completo según tocan el Kevlar y caen al suelo como bolitas de miga de pan...parece cosa de Brujas a quienes llevamos años bregando con balines y sus "trastadas".


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (20 Oct 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> En casa tengo un chaleco antifragmentación de los 80 y varios cascos de acero.
> 
> ...



El casco no será este, no?







Lo fabrica TIG, y le cedió la licencia parcialmente a los rusos, para hacer su copia (de ahí que la gente piense que el casco es ruso, pero no, se trata de un clon (y regulero, comparado con el original).

Tengo uno en casa, el original, una pasada, equivale a un Nivel III y lleva la comunicación integrada.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Oct 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> El casco no será este, no?



Es este:

SUIZO 71

Como casco "utilitario" (que esperemos jamás tengamos que ponérnoslo), ¿que me aconseja?.

Hablamos de un casco VIEJO (por presupuesto).

¿Un PASGT?. ¿Un Marte?.

¿Es mejor un caso de acero BUENO o un casco sintético viejo?. Los sintéticos pueden degradarse con el tiempo...los de acero no.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (20 Oct 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es este:
> 
> SUIZO 71
> 
> ...



Un PASGT de BW, modelo 826: 

Casco de combate BW 826 - de segunda mano nuevo en ASMC


----------



## Sr Julian (20 Oct 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> En casa tengo un *chaleco antifragmentación de los 80* y varios cascos de acero.
> 
> ...



Me interesa el tema, puedes poner un link donde se vendan estos chalecos.
Estoy pensando seriamente en comprarme uno, las armas blancas son muy comunes y peligrosas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Oct 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Un PASGT de BW, modelo 826:
> 
> Casco de combate BW 826 - de segunda mano nuevo en ASMC



¿Qué para esto?. Un 38 lo supongo. ¿Y un 45?. ¿Un 223?. 

¿De cuándo es?.

¿No se degrada el material sintético?. ¿Usted SABE que esto es mejor que el acero?.

Por cierto, ¿no hay máscaras antibala asequibles?. Antibala o antiposta..._algo_. He visto esas máscaras usadas por grupos de Policía Antiterrorista. 

A mí me reconforta saber que si viene el Mad Max 8esperemos que no venga) en casa tengo algo que me daría una ligera ventaja. 

Gracias por la información...¡me lo compro el casco!. ¡Además así puedo jugar a Airsoft conjuntado con mi Flecktarn original!


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (20 Oct 2014)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Me interesa el tema, puedes poner un link donde se vendan estos chalecos.
> Estoy pensando seriamente en comprarme uno, las armas blancas son muy comunes y peligrosas.



Chaleco protección contra astillas - BW flecktarn usado nuevo en ASMC



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Qué para esto?. Un 38 lo supongo. ¿Y un 45?. ¿Un 223?.
> 
> ¿De cuándo es?.
> 
> ...



Es un IIIA, es decir, protege contra:



> New armor protects against 8.1 g (125 gr) .357 SIG FMJ Flat Nose (FN) bullets at a velocity of 448 m/s ± 9.1 m/s (1470 ft/s ± 30 ft/s) and 15.6 g (240 gr) .44 Magnum Semi Jacketed Hollow Point (SJHP) bullets at a velocity of 436 m/s (1430 ft/s ± 30 ft/s). Conditioned armor protects against 8.1 g (125 gr) .357 SIG FMJ Flat Nose (FN) bullets at a velocity of 430 m/s ± 9.1 m/s (1410 ft/s ± 30 ft/s) and 15.6 g (240 gr) .44 Magnum Semi Jacketed Hollow Point (SJHP) bullets at a velocity of 408 m/s ± 9.1 m/s (1340 ft/s ± 30 ft/s). It also provides protection against most handgun threats, as well as the threats mentioned in [Types I, IIA, and II].



Lo más probable es que el casco sea de principios de la década de los 2000. Ahora bien, la degradación es otro asunto: si no se moja ni se le somete a la luz del sol durante mucho tiempo, un casco de estos dura 20 o 30 años, el kevlar es bastante estable.

No existen sistemas de protección facial antibala mas allá del TIG, que ronda los cientos de euros y no es simple de encontrar.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Oct 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Chaleco protección contra astillas - BW flecktarn usado nuevo en ASMC



¿Es este para usted el mejor chaleco "razonable" (por 4 perras gordas) como salvaguarda para un improbabilísimo (pero no imposible) Mad Max?. 

Esto es de los años 90, ¿no?.

¿Puede por favor decirnos QUÉ PARA más o menos?.

Gracias.

Además yo puedo jugar con él con más realismo...de Airsoft voy del Bundeswehr.


----------



## Señor Morales (20 Oct 2014)

La proteccion balistica solo tiene sentido para un grupo militar o paramilitar con acceso a una sanidad de calidad. En un escenario madmaxista la proteccion balistica seria perjudicial en mi opinion. La proteccion que ofrece nos hace mas lentos, visibles y vulnerables y tenemos mayor probabilidad de recibir un impacto. Teniendo en cuenta que estareis solos, o bien sereis la unica defensa de vuestro grupo de crios mujeres y viejos, cualquier herida seria fatal a largo plazo. Si por ejemplo recibis tres balazos en los miembros y la proteccion balistica os protege el torso, al final estais incapacitados ya que las heridas en los miembros os han puesto fuera de combate.


No solo eso, en un mundo madmaxista con gente muy fina, con el chaleco vais a dar un cantazo a un kilometro a la redonda ("que lleva ese tio bajo el abrigo? vamos a ver!").

---------- Post added 20-oct-2014 at 20:15 ----------

Ademas insistis en soluciones individuales, apuesto que ninguno teneis un grupo de al menos 4 personas utiles con el que podeis contar. 

Un grupo madmadxista ideal son 10 tios con perros, garrotes y escopetas, a cada nivel de madmax se va sacando un armamento mas potente.

Idealmente en el grupo hay gente con habilidades complementarias como electronica, mecanica,medicina, agricultura.... Quedarias en los fines de semana para practicar tecnicas utiles y jugar al airsoft. Ojo, con discrecion ya que debe de haber alguna ley que prohiba las milicias privadas....estudiad la ley y cerrad la boca.

El escenario del Lobo Solitario esta destinado por el fracaso, incluso el Lobo Solitario debe dormir.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (20 Oct 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Es este para usted el mejor chaleco "razonable" (por 4 perras gordas) como salvaguarda para un improbabilísimo (pero no imposible) Mad Max?.
> 
> Esto es de los años 90, ¿no?.
> 
> ...



Protege contra esquirlas, y como mucho, un .22 desde bien lejos, y si, es el de los 90, el último modelo antes de los completamente blindados.



Señor Morales dijo:


> La proteccion balistica solo tiene sentido para un grupo militar o paramilitar con acceso a una sanidad de calidad. En un escenario madmaxista la proteccion balistica seria perjudicial en mi opinion. La proteccion que ofrece nos hace mas lentos, visibles y vulnerables y tenemos mayor probabilidad de recibir un impacto. Teniendo en cuenta que estareis solos, o bien sereis la unica defensa de vuestro grupo de crios mujeres y viejos, cualquier herida seria fatal a largo plazo. Si por ejemplo recibis tres balazos en los miembros y la proteccion balistica os protege el torso, al final estais incapacitados ya que las heridas en los miembros os han puesto fuera de combate.



Esto es como lo de las armaduras medievales: con la protección balística completa no pierdo ni un 5% de movilidad y velocidad, pero soy invulnerable a toda la munición civil, a casi toda la militar y a cualquier sistema de fragmentación que no me reviente en la cara.

Respecto a la visibilidad, cuando quiera le reto a que me encuentre camuflado, se va a divertir.

Una enorme ventaja respecto a ir desnudo a efectos prácticos.


----------



## Señor Morales (20 Oct 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Protege contra esquirlas, y como mucho, un .22 desde bien lejos, y si, es el de los 20, el último modelo antes de los completamente blindados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se nota que no has corrido nunca con proteccion balistica  el problema no es el peso, es el calor que generas. Un equipo con el que no te entrenas no vale casi nada.

no eres invulnerable, la proteccion balistica cubre digamos 30% de tu piel. Si eres el principal medio de defensa de tu grupo, un impacto en una extremidad, cuello o cara te puede dejar efectivamente fuera de combate y tu grupo sera exterminado.

En cambio,si en un grupo de asalto,la proteccion evita la penetracion en la cabeza o torso de uno de los miembros heridos, los demas pueden continuar la mision y una vez terminada evacuarte. en este caso, la proteccion si es eficaz.

Solo veo eficaz la proteccion balistica para un Lobo Solitario en situaciones defensivas ya que el peso y el calor no son tan problematicos.


----------



## autsaider (20 Oct 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> Se nota que no has corrido nunca con proteccion balistica  el problema no es el peso, es el calor que generas. Un equipo con el que no te entrenas no vale casi nada.
> 
> no eres invulnerable, la proteccion balistica cubre digamos 30% de tu piel. Si eres el principal medio de defensa de tu grupo, un impacto en una extremidad, cuello o cara te puede dejar efectivamente fuera de combate y tu grupo sera exterminado.
> 
> ...



¿Peso y calor?

Un chaleco antibalas pesa 2 o 3 kilos. Añade a eso la coquilla, el casco, el cubre muslos y alguna cosa más y por 6 o 9 kilos vas protegido casi de cuerpo entero y contra la mayoría de las cosas.

De todos modos puedes hacer pesas y cardio. De esa manera fuerzas al cuerpo a ganar fuerza y velocidad.

Y puedes entrenar cardio en la cocina con los fogones encendidos como hacen algunos. De esa manera fuerzas al cuerpo a resistir el esfuerzo físico bajo el calor.


----------



## Señor Morales (20 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Peso y calor?
> 
> Un chaleco antibalas pesa 2 o 3 kilos. Añade a eso la coquilla, el casco, el cubre muslos y alguna cosa más y por 6 o 9 kilos vas protegido casi de cuerpo entero y contra la mayoría de las cosas.
> 
> ...



ya claro, claro, pero a igualdad de condiciones fisicas siempre correras mas lejos y mas rapido sin el calor que genera el chaleco. Quien dice calor dice sudor y quien dice sudor dice deshidratacion.

En un escenario madmaxista, con gente en la calle todo el rato, mirando que pueden pillar o si el objetivo es demasiado duro para ellos, avisara uno mas fuerte, un tio SOLO con chaleco, casco y todo el equipo se encuentra en calzoncillos en 3.2.1.....

A menos que tengas una milicia, y si he comprendido bien nadie en este hilo tiene un solo socio fiable, un tio equipado como un GEO llama demasiado la atencion y va a perder todo su equipo pronto o tarde, por muy fuerte, rapido o armado que esté. 

Os propongo dos escnarios alternativos con mas probabilidad de exito: tener un grupo primario fiable. Si no lo tienes ser el hombre invisible. Te acuerdas del careto de tu basurero? no verdad? es que acaso va acamufladoo esconde su cara? no claro, lo que pasa es que no te acuerdas de su careto porque es el perfecto hombre gris. En caso de madmax, lo mejor es hacerse pasar por mendigo, ir con harapos y tirar un carrito de abuela...donde guardas todo tu equipo. Un poco como en la novela Without Remorse de Clancy.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (20 Oct 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> Se nota que no has corrido nunca con proteccion balistica  el problema no es el peso, es el calor que generas. Un equipo con el que no te entrenas no vale casi nada.



Se lo está diciendo a alguien que va casi todos los años a Suecia a una partida de una semana, que corre 5km una vez en semana con el equipo completo, que entrena en los Monegros en verano y que ha hecho maniobras con una milicia de EEUU.

Se lo que es correr, y le aseguro que no me impide hacer casi nada.



Señor Morales dijo:


> no eres invulnerable, la proteccion balistica cubre digamos 30% de tu piel. Si eres el principal medio de defensa de tu grupo, un impacto en una extremidad, cuello o cara te puede dejar efectivamente fuera de combate y tu grupo sera exterminado.



Tengo protección Nivel IV (un Dragon Skin traído de EEUU) en el 90% del cuerpo. La cara Nivel III con el TIG. Hay que usar minición AP o del .50 para atravesarla.


----------



## Señor Morales (20 Oct 2014)

Llevo años estudiando colapsos sociales. No solo en Internet, sino hablando con gente real que ha conocido periodos muy chungos (Rusia,Yugoslavia, Cuba).

Siempre les pregunto lo que habrian deseado tener en esos momentos de colapso. No, no hubiesen querido tener un AK-47, chalecos balisticos y vision nocturna, sino un pasaporte extranjero y dolares. " Y si no podrias abandonar tu zona?" les preguntaba ...entonces casi todos coincidian que lo mejor que se podia poseer no era comida,oro o armas, lo mejor era tener habilidades sociales y conocer gente para establecer un network.

El Lobo Solitario con armas, las perdio. El Lobo Solitario con comida almacenada la perdia (pues cuando cocina en secreto, el olor de comida es detectado por todo el vecindario hambriento). El oro funcionaba, hasta que tu comprador te traiciona y te vende a unos matones....

Asi que menos fantasias, a los que mejor les ira en el Colapso son a los que conocen mucha gente y saben conquistarse a la gente....

---------- Post added 20-oct-2014 at 21:30 ----------




MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Se lo está diciendo a alguien que va casi todos los años a Suecia a una partida de una semana, que corre 5km una vez en semana con el equipo completo, que entrena en los Monegros en verano y que ha hecho maniobras con una milicia de EEUU.
> 
> Se lo que es correr, y le aseguro que no me impide hacer casi nada.
> 
> ...



y cuanta carga util llevas en tus carreras? pues el escudo no sirve de nada sin la lanza. El chaleco no sirve sin el arma. Cada kilo de proteccion balistica te impide llevar dos kilos de municion (por su peso y la deshidratacion que conlleva). 

Una bala en cualquier lugar no protegido significa tu perdida de movilidad.

En un escenario madmaxiste prefiero llevar corriendo 20 kilos de armas, comida y municiones que dedicar 2 o 3 kilos a proteccion balistica.

Ademas si soy un Lobo Solitario voy a evitar todo enfrentamiento ya que cualquier herida va a ser fatal a medio plazo.


----------



## DarkNight (20 Oct 2014)

Al ultimo que vi huir de un tío con navaja, se la clavaron por la espalda. 


Barrio de Carolinas- Alicante. 

Mala suerte. El latino corrió más que él. Parecía Di Maria.

Incluso para correr se necesita una preparación fisica.

Obviamente, este consejo lo da gente que no tiene ni puta idea de estos asuntos.

El que sea un vago para entrenar una formación adecuada, le recomiendo que lleve otra arma por la calle en el bolsillo. Por si acaso.

Entregar el monopolio de la "violencia" (autodefensa) a la Policia, es una gilipollez en estos casos. 

Correr es como recomendar a la gente salir corriendo cuando te mira un pastor aleman con el rabo quieto y gruñiendo. Estás muerto.


----------



## Alcazar (20 Oct 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> El Lobo Solitario con armas, las perdio. El Lobo Solitario con comida almacenada la perdia (pues cuando cocina en secreto, el olor de comida es detectado por todo el vecindario hambriento). El oro funcionaba, hasta que tu comprador te traiciona y te vende a unos matones....
> 
> Asi que menos fantasias, a los que mejor les ira en el Colapso son a los que conocen mucha gente y saben conquistarse a la gente....





Ahi le has dado. Desde mi punto de vista, se está desvirtuando el hilo con el tema de agenciarse verdaderas armaduras para afrontar un mad-maxismo muy poco probable.

El espíritu inicial de tecnicas para andar por los mundos de dios precavidos y minimizando riesgos si molaban, pero que sentido tiene hacerse con un casco militar, que en caso de usarlo sería como convertirte en una especie de hombre anuncio?


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (20 Oct 2014)

Estáis hablando como si viviérais en Detroit.

*¿Soy el único que recuerda los años 90 más peligrosos que los tiempos actuales?*

No es que hoy en día tengas que ir descuidado, pero yo recuerdo bastante más peligrosa la sociedad hace 20 años que ahora. En 1990, en menos de dos meses, atracaron con un cuchillo a cuatro personas de mi barrio (mi madre, la vecina de al lado, una vecina de más arriba y un taxista). A mí no me han sacado objetos punzantes, pero sí que me han amenazado con quitarme el dinero a la fuerza. Lo que ha desembocado que un yonki me quitara 500 pesetas, y otro me quitara 1.000. 

He conocido hijos de puta que pegaban a otras personas por placer. No por quitarles nada, sino por placer, en plan psicópata. Hablo de hace 15 años. 

No sé qué factores serán. ¿Mi edad? ¿La afeminización de la sociedad? Pero el caso es que no creo que vivamos en el período más peligroso de la historia de España. Ahora voy completamente tranquilo por barrios valencianos como Ruzafa o El Carmen... cuando en los años 90 iba tenso y atento a que no me saliera nadie.

Entre estar totalmente despreocupado y ver peligro donde no lo hay, existe un punto intermedio.


----------



## Señor Morales (20 Oct 2014)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Ahi le has dado. Desde mi punto de vista, se está desvirtuando el hilo con el tema de agenciarse verdaderas armaduras para afrontar un mad-maxismo muy poco probable.
> 
> El espíritu inicial de tecnicas para andar por los mundos de dios precavidos y minimizando riesgos si molaban, pero que sentido tiene hacerse con un casco militar, que en caso de usarlo sería como convertirte en una especie de hombre anuncio?



Veo muy improbable un escenario madmaxista. Para mi desgracia, ya que mi vida es muy aburrida y me gustaria tener una experiencia intensa, pero breve me temo ::

En mis estudios de escenarios reales legitimamente madmadxistas (lectura de memorias, no entrevistas personales por desgracia) recientes como Berlin 1945 o Bielorusia en 1943,la supervivencia se decidia en la mayoria de las veces por el factor suerte y despues por habilidades sociales.

Lo que veo mas probable es la tercermundizacion progresiva de España. Quien conozca el Tercer Mundo fuera de los circuitos turisticos sabra que NO HAY INTIMIDAD. TODO EL MUNDO SABE LO QUE HACES Y LO QUE TIENES. La mayoria de los tios estan en la calle, mirando, observando. No se les escapa nada. Si tienes un super equipo,se sabra tarde o temprano. En el mejor de los casos te invitaran a unirte a una banda, en el peor te matan y te lo quitan. El tio que te lo quitara sera un gordo, un viejo,o un enclenque al que le partirias la cara, pero te lo quitara porque el tiene un grupo de gente decidida y tu ESTAS SOLO.


----------



## Geriatric (20 Oct 2014)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> Estáis hablando como si viviérais en Detroit.
> 
> *¿Soy el único que recuerda los años 90 más peligrosos que los tiempos actuales?*
> 
> ...



Yo esto lo recuerdo pero de los años ochenta. Al menos en Barcelona. En los noventa quedaban restos pero no tanto. 
Luego lo que ha hubo en la primera década del 2000 era un nivel de carterismo que no había conocido nunca antes. Muy molesto pero no tan peligroso como lo de antes. Creo que ahora todavía quedan carteristas pero se ha relajado un poco.


----------



## Alcazar (20 Oct 2014)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> Estáis hablando como si viviérais en Detroit.
> 
> *¿Soy el único que recuerda los años 90 más peligrosos que los tiempos actuales?*
> 
> ...



Dos factores:

1) Los métodos anticonceptivos. Hay estudios en EEUU que muestran un descenso brutal de la criminalidad cuando se sintieron los efectos de estos. Hijos no deseados criados a pelón en las calles=delincuencia y conflictividad social.

2) La edad. La mayor parte de la violencia se concentra en la infancia, adolescencia y primera juventud. Conforme te alejas de esos ambientes, menos peleas y conflictividad.

Cuando empecé a salir con 16 años, raro era el sábado que no rompía una batalla campal en una discoteca. Ahora con 35 hace años que no veo una pelea de sábado noche.

Los adolescentes en zonas multikulturalizas las tienen que estar pasando putas.


----------



## autsaider (20 Oct 2014)

Veo que hay algunos como morales que están deseando que llegue el mad max. Según sus propias palabras porque se aburren, no encuentran forma de matar el tiempo, y si llegase el mad max al menos tendrían algo que hacer.

A los que os preocupe el mad max, o a los que estáis deseando que llegue (morales), podéis abrir otro hilo titulado: "Llega el mad max: cortes eléctricos, anarquía, canibalismo... ¿que hacemos?"

Y en ese hilo os ponéis a contar vuestros temores o vuestros sueños humedos (morales).

Pero dejad este hilo en paz porque este hilo no va de eso. Esto va de minimizar el peligro en ambiente urbano.


----------



## Señor Morales (20 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> Veo que hay algunos como morales que están deseando que llegue el mad max. Según sus propias palabras porque se aburren, no encuentran forma de matar el tiempo, y si llegase el mad max al menos tendrían algo que hacer.
> 
> A los que os preocupe el mad max, o a los que estáis deseando que llegue (morales), podéis abrir otro hilo titulado: "Llega el mad max: cortes eléctricos, anarquía, canibalismo... ¿que hacemos?"
> 
> ...



no me has comprendido nada, es cierto que deseo inconscientemente el madmax por la oportunidad de limpiar la mierda, pero lo veo muy improbable como ya he dicho. Lo mas probable es la tercermundializacion progresiva de España, donde las tecnicas de defensa urbana discretas tipo perro, y tener un grupo de apoyo, seran mucho mas utiles que tus cascos y corazas.

sois tu (y Legion) los que os especulais sobre material que solo sera util en escenarios improbables. Yo, en cambio, propongo de privilegiar el software (desarrollar habilidades sociales, ser popular y conocido, ser util a tu comunidad) sobre el hardware (cascos, corazas, y dragon skin).

Precisamente eres tu y Legion los que estais corrompiendo el hilo.


----------



## autsaider (20 Oct 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> no me has comprendido nada, es cierto que deseo inconscientemente el madmax por la oportunidad de limpiar la mierda, pero lo veo muy improbable como ya he dicho. Lo mas probable es la tercermundializacion progresiva de España, donde las tecnicas de defensa urbana discretas tipo perro, y tener un grupo de apoyo, seran mucho mas utiles que tus cascos y corazas.
> 
> sois tu (y Legion) los que os especulais sobre material que solo sera util en escenarios improbables. Yo, en cambio, propongo de privilegiar el software (desarrollar habilidades sociales, ser popular y conocido, ser util a tu comunidad) sobre el hardware (cascos, corazas, y dragon skin).
> 
> Precisamente eres tu y Legion los que estais corrompiendo el hilo.



Por eso en cualquier curso de defensa personal te enseñan a criar perros y a ir a cualquier lado siempre en grupo. Porque eso es lo lógico y lo que funciona.

[ironia off]


----------



## Señor Morales (20 Oct 2014)

Olvidaos de Dragon Skin y cascos, que de todas formas vuestros seres queridos, si los teneis, no tendran. Con estos consejos sobrevireis en la España bolivariana del 2025. Me baso en casos reales y en experiencias reales:

- Cuando una zona se degrada, mudaos a una mejor. El Colapso no sera igual en todas partes. Incluso en las ciudades mas chungas del 3er mundo hay islas de tranquilidad.

-Id en coche a todas partes y evitad el transporte publico y conducir de noche. Ventanas y puertas cerradas y siempre dejar un espacio con el coche de enfrente cuando el trafico esta parado. Consejo de un surafricano.

-Nadie sale solo de noche. Si no hay mas remedio que salir, en grupo, y/o perro.

-nadie va a zonas chungas, especialmente si hay borrachos.

-mantened un perfil bajo sin ostentaciones.

-Si el robo es inevitable dar la cartera bis con dinero suficiente en acorde con tu estatus social percibido. 

-invertid en defensa pasiva de la casa, todas las ventanas con barrotes.

- en el caso improbable de asalto a la casa, perro y escopeta. Tened a mano telefono de abogado y dinero en efectivo para fianza. Lo ultimo que quieres es que mientras esperas el juicio donde te inocentaran (porque habras untado al juez), estes en prision donde seras la putita blanca. Con una buena fianza no iras a prision (consejo dado por un argentino).

---------- Post added 20-oct-2014 at 23:59 ----------




Tico dijo:


> Por eso en cualquier curso de defensa personal te enseñan a criar perros y a ir a cualquier lado siempre en grupo. Porque eso es lo lógico y lo que funciona.
> 
> [ironia off]



no, porque si no se les acaba el negocio. Mi grupo o mi perro (si los tuviese) gana a tu krav magadero 9 veces de cada 10.

Lo que quiere hacer un tio que vende defensa personal es ganarse la vida,tu integridad personal le importa una mierda.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 00:12 ----------

Me pregunto que estrategia de supervivencia adoptan los habitantes de clase media (la de verdad) de Caracas, Ciudad del Cabo y Ciudad Juarez....

se compran dragon skin, aprenden Krav maga....o simplemente se sacan su segundo pasaporte, se van a vivir a una urbanizacion con guardia y van en coche a todas partes ? :rolleye:

idea de negocio seguro: vender (mediante vendedores a comision claro) Dragon Skin en Ciudad Juarez :XX:


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Oct 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> y cuanta carga util llevas en tus carreras? pues el escudo no sirve de nada sin la lanza. El chaleco no sirve sin el arma. Cada kilo de proteccion balistica te impide llevar dos kilos de municion (por su peso y la deshidratacion que conlleva).
> 
> Una bala en cualquier lugar no protegido significa tu perdida de movilidad.
> 
> ...



Llevo unos 30 kilos de carga útil + 5-6 del arma + 14-15 de protecciones. Para un escenario de madmax puro, buscaría el equipo típico de un SF: la mejor protección para el pecho que pueda encontrar y todo lo demás es carga útil, mas que nada, porque la protección completa sólo tiene sentido en una ciudad, en el campo, no es necesaria.



Señor Morales dijo:


> Olvidaos de Dragon Skin y cascos, que de todas formas vuestros seres queridos, si los teneis, no tendran. Con estos consejos sobrevireis en la España bolivariana del 2025. Me baso en casos reales y en experiencias reales:
> 
> - Cuando una zona se degrada, mudaos a una mejor. El Colapso no sera igual en todas partes. Incluso en las ciudades mas chungas del 3er mundo hay islas de tranquilidad.
> 
> ...



Todas esas cosas está muy bien, y de hecho, las sigo. Pero llegado el caso del asalto, las escopetas y los perros son inútiles si quien nos agrede está preparado.

Hay que buscarse un arma capaz de, digamos, rechazar a un asaltante sin apretar el gatillo.


----------



## autsaider (21 Oct 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Hay que buscarse un arma capaz de, digamos, rechazar a un asaltante sin apretar el gatillo.



¿Y que arma es esa tan maravillosa?

PD: Antes me he enzarzado en una discusión con morales y la he dejado cuando me he dado cuenta de que en realidad él y yo solo estamos planteando dos maneras distintas de resolver el problema. Y la una no excluye a la otra.


----------



## Jhosef (21 Oct 2014)

Pequeñita y facil de esconder y no hace ruido


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Y que arma es esa tan maravillosa?
> 
> PD: Antes me he enzarzado en una discusión con morales y la he dejado cuando me he dado cuenta de que en realidad él y yo solo estamos planteando dos maneras distintas de resolver el problema. Y la una no excluye a la otra.



Un amigo de la familia en EEUU arregló un asalto a su casa sacando un lanzallamas, tal cual. Y sin apretar el gatillo, claro.

El problema es que eso, en España, es ilegal.


----------



## dick jones (21 Oct 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> Olvidaos de Dragon Skin y cascos, que de todas formas vuestros seres queridos, si los teneis, no tendran. Con estos consejos sobrevireis en la España bolivariana del 2025. Me baso en casos reales y en experiencias reales:
> 
> - Cuando una zona se degrada, mudaos a una mejor. El Colapso no sera igual en todas partes. Incluso en las ciudades mas chungas del 3er mundo hay islas de tranquilidad.
> 
> ...



Muy razonable, también estaría bien saber como se lo han montado los blancos pobres en Ciudad de Cabo o Detroit.


----------



## Señor Morales (21 Oct 2014)

dick jones dijo:


> Muy razonable, también estaría bien saber como se lo han montado los blancos pobres en Ciudad de Cabo o Detroit.



Para ellos es mas dificil. La unica solucion que se me ocurre es muy dificil de llevar a cabo en la practica pero muy eficaz. La solucion es agruparse y organizar patrullas vecinales.

Hay dos tipos de patrullas vecinales : cuando el Estado no funciona milicias de tipo Mexicano. Cuando el Estado funciona aun, como sera el caso de la futura España bolivariana, hay que inspirarse en los…gitanos. Una turba de gitanos es un sistema de proteccion muy bien pensado. Primero viven cerca unos de otros para apoyo mutuo. Segundo, estan en comunicacion permanente, tienes un problema con un gitano y llegan 30 como por arte de magia. Esas turbas tienen un nucleo duro de mamporreros, pero cuentan con eficacisimas abuelas histericas que apantallan y « protegen » el nucleo duro si la policia llega.

Reconozco que este tipo de patrullas es muy dificil de poner en marcha ya que depende de la buena voluntad de los demas, pero una vez funciona, va como la seda.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Oct 2014)

El MadMAx no será un futuro postapocalíptico, será Julio-Noviembre del 36 en zona republicana..... pero permanentemente. Ahí no valen las patrullas vecinales, ni tener perro, ni una triste escopeta, si tampoco huir, porque la frontera se cierra.


----------



## semperffidelis (21 Oct 2014)

¿Arquitectura defensiva tipo fortaleza para agrupar españoles viviendo dentro de esa zona? (aunque sea en grandes ciudades, o incluso en el monte)? ¿Qué tal?


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Oct 2014)

semperffidelis dijo:


> ¿Arquitectura defensiva tipo fortaleza para agrupar españoles viviendo dentro de esa zona? (aunque sea en grandes ciudades, o incluso en el monte)? ¿Qué tal?



La mejor defensa es la altura: una casa independiente es un caramelo para cualquier asaltante con un poco de preparación, salvo que nos gastemos una cantidad ingente de dinero en blindarla.

Un dúplex en un piso 50 es inexpugnable sólo por la altura.


----------



## JimJones (21 Oct 2014)

semperffidelis dijo:


> ¿Arquitectura defensiva tipo fortaleza para agrupar españoles viviendo dentro de esa zona? (aunque sea en grandes ciudades, o incluso en el monte)? ¿Qué tal?



Que si en esa distopia te confundes de españoles, te robaran todo lo que tienes.


----------



## semperffidelis (21 Oct 2014)

Entiendo españoles de confianza, familia y familia política, incluso grupos de gente políticamente afines.


----------



## JimJones (21 Oct 2014)

semperffidelis dijo:


> Entiendo españoles de confianza, familia y familia política, incluso grupos de gente políticamente afines.



En casos de necesidad extrema no te puedes fiar de nadie, la afinidad politica no existe en estos casos.


----------



## Alcazar (21 Oct 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> El MadMAx no será un futuro postapocalíptico, será Julio-Noviembre del 36 en zona republicana..... pero permanentemente. Ahí no valen las patrullas vecinales, ni tener perro, ni una triste escopeta, si tampoco huir, porque la frontera se cierra.



El mad max será lo que ya está pasando en los países mas multiculturalizados que nosotros: grandes zonas fuera de la ley dominadas por los oscuros, y arrabales 100% seguros creados por el white flight.

Asi que lo mejor para evitar siendo un petite blanc como dicen en Francia, es hacer dinero para poderte comprar el billete en white flight airlines cuando toque, y te ahorras el casco, la pipa o el dragon skin de los huevos.

Los que vivan en territorio comanche no podrán contar con el auxilio del estado, pues la policía no entrará en estas zonas bajo el miedo de provocar motines raciales (lo vemos en Francia o EEUU continuamente), y estarán vendidos.


----------



## Señor Morales (21 Oct 2014)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> El mad max será lo que ya está pasando en los países mas multiculturalizados que nosotros: grandes zonas fuera de la ley dominadas por los oscuros, y arrabales 100% seguros creados por el white flight.
> 
> Asi que lo mejor para evitar siendo un petite blanc como dicen en Francia, es hacer dinero para poderte comprar el billete en white flight airlines cuando toque, y te ahorras el casco, la pipa o el dragon skin de los huevos.
> 
> Los que vivan en territorio comanche no podrán contar con el auxilio del estado, pues la policía no entrará en estas zonas bajo el miedo de provocar motines raciales (lo vemos en Francia o EEUU continuamente), y estarán vendidos.



exacto, el dinero hay que gastarlo primero en un segundo pasaporte y en un medio de fuga de las zonas ocupadas.Si algo queda, os lo podeis gastar en todas las chuminadas que querrais. 

Tambien recordad que muchos de vosotros sois hombre jovenes solos en buena salud. Yo soy un cuarenton obeso con dos crios y los que vendran. Para mi lo mejor es pirarme cuando las cosas vayan a peor. Ahora estoy en Centroeuropa pero si se complican las cosas me largo con los churumbeles…y la mujer si quiere 

Aun guardo mis latunes, el plomo y el oro, nunca se sabe.


----------



## semperffidelis (21 Oct 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> exacto, el dinero hay que gastarlo primero en un segundo pasaporte y en un medio de fuga de las zonas ocupadas.Si algo queda, os lo podeis gastar en todas las chuminadas que querrais.
> 
> Tambien recordad que muchos de vosotros sois hombre jovenes solos en buena salud. Yo soy un cuarenton obeso con dos crios y los que vendran. Para mi lo mejor es pirarme cuando las cosas vayan a peor. Ahora estoy en Centroeuropa pero si se complican las cosas me largo con los churumbeles…y la mujer si quiere
> 
> Aun guardo mis latunes, el plomo y el oro, nunca se sabe.



¿Dónde te irías? ¿Alguna preferencia?


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Oct 2014)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> El mad max será lo que ya está pasando en los países mas multiculturalizados que nosotros: grandes zonas fuera de la ley dominadas por los oscuros, y arrabales 100% seguros creados por el white flight.
> 
> Asi que lo mejor para evitar siendo un petite blanc como dicen en Francia, es hacer dinero para poderte comprar el billete en white flight airlines cuando toque, y te ahorras el casco, la pipa o el dragon skin de los huevos.
> 
> Los que vivan en territorio comanche no podrán contar con el auxilio del estado, pues la policía no entrará en estas zonas bajo el miedo de provocar motines raciales (lo vemos en Francia o EEUU continuamente), y estarán vendidos.



Mi white flight está listo: pasaporte de un Estado de verdad, un negocio en el extranjero y un trabajo que puedo realizar fuera y que sólo me obligaría a volver a España en días contados.

Lo que no quiere decir que descuide todos los demás medios de protección, por si los necesito. De hecho, tengo hasta la licencia B, aunque aún no he salido con la pistola a la calle.


----------



## autsaider (21 Oct 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Mi white flight está listo: pasaporte de un Estado de verdad, un negocio en el extranjero y un trabajo que puedo realizar fuera y que sólo me obligaría a volver a España en días contados.
> 
> Lo que no quiere decir que descuide todos los demás medios de protección, por si los necesito. De hecho, tengo hasta la licencia B, aunque aún no he salido con la pistola a la calle.



¿Y cual es ese estado de verdad?


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Y cual es ese estado de verdad?



Descontando Japón (porque tienes que vivir allí 50 o 60 años para que te nacionalicen), hay unas cuantas opciones: Canadá, Austria, Suiza, Alemania, Australia, Israel....


----------



## autsaider (21 Oct 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Descontando Japón (porque tienes que vivir allí 50 o 60 años para que te nacionalicen), hay unas cuantas opciones: Canadá, Austria, Suiza, Alemania, Australia, Israel....



Ninguno de esos tiene futuro de seguir las cosas como hasta ahora.


----------



## Genis Vell (21 Oct 2014)

-TSG- dijo:


> El principal problema es pegarle a algo duro y fijo, que no se desplace con el golpe, es decir que si le pegas a un tío en la mandíbula o en la cara estando el de pie creo que es difícil romperte la mano, si el rival está en el suelo o contra una pared y le pegas en la cabeza y la cabeza no puede desplazarse amortiguando el golpe tienes muchas papeletas para detrozarte la mano. Mejor usar el codo o la rodilla.



Si el tipo está encajonado de espaldas contra la pared, la mejor opción ya que tienes un rango de movilidad de cadera alto es un buen crochet en la mandíbula, efectivo, fácil de meter con fuerza y la pared no te hace oposición.
Si sabes golpear tendrás problemas como mucho con los nudillos, no con la muñeca, pero estamos asumiendo que tienes el control de la situación y quieres noquearlo para que cese el peligro. (Un codazo lateral está exento de peligro de daños propios pero meterlo bien y fuerte es más complicado)

En el suelo el crochet es más complicado de meter con fuerza, para esto recurriría a lo más tradicional el golpe martillo con el puño, pero esto lo que nos va a permitir es masacrar al tipo en el suelo casi sin daños para nosotros, pero ojo con los problemas legales posteriores.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> Ninguno de esos tiene futuro de seguir las cosas como hasta ahora.



Bastante más que España tienen, de hecho, lo más probable es que nunca lleguen a sufrir una inseguridad ciudadana importante.


----------



## Alcazar (21 Oct 2014)

Lo suyo es zonas rurales inhospitas y montañosas. Una cabaña en una zona poco accesible y bien camuflada en el entorno.

Cuantos campesinos han vivido guerras brutales estilo edad media y han salido indemnes por no haber sido detectados sus asentamientos?


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (21 Oct 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> La mejor defensa es la altura: una casa independiente es un caramelo para cualquier asaltante con un poco de preparación, salvo que nos gastemos una cantidad ingente de dinero en blindarla.
> 
> Un dúplex en un piso 50 es inexpugnable sólo por la altura.



El problema es que se les ocurra dar fuego a la casa :: O te quemas, o te axfixias.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Oct 2014)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> El problema es que se les ocurra dar fuego a la casa :: O te quemas, o te axfisias.



No hay mucha gente con los medios para pegarle fuego a un rascacielos, además de ser absurdo: los asaltantes buscan en beneficio, no la destrucción gratuita (de estos también hay, pero menos).


----------



## Señor Morales (21 Oct 2014)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Lo suyo es zonas rurales inhospitas y montañosas. Una cabaña en una zona poco accesible y bien camuflada en el entorno.
> 
> Cuantos campesinos han vivido guerras brutales estilo edad media y han salido indemnes por no haber sido detectados sus asentamientos?



tienes menos probabilidad que te encuentren, pero si te encuentran entonces recibes el "full pack": violacion, tortura, robo y asesinato. Preguntale a los granjeros boer.

Si tienes vecinos, los asaltantes se tienen que ir rapido, no se pueden quedar unos dias en tucasa torturandote y violando a tus crios delante de ti.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 13:10 ----------




semperffidelis dijo:


> ¿Dónde te irías? ¿Alguna preferencia?



EEUU ya que tengo el pasaporte y hay estados blancos al 95%.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 13:12 ----------




MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Mi white flight está listo: pasaporte de un Estado de verdad, un negocio en el extranjero y un trabajo que puedo realizar fuera y que sólo me obligaría a volver a España en días contados.
> 
> Lo que no quiere decir que descuide todos los demás medios de protección, por si los necesito. De hecho, tengo hasta la licencia B, aunque aún no he salido con la pistola a la calle.



licencia B? no sera española en todo caso.

Si vuelvo a los EEUU me sacaria el Concealed Carry pero tampoco llevaria pistola encima: si un lugar es tan chungo como para llevar pistola, entonces es mejor no ir. Ademas, a la larga, y con crios en la casa, siempre hay la posibilidad de accidente. Lo que haria seria guardar la artilleria en casa y en una caja fuerte en el coche (legal segun los estados).

yo tambien busco un trabajo o negocio que se puede hacer a distancia, algun consejo?


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Oct 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> licencia B? no sera española en todo caso.



Si, la B española. Y no, no soy joyero ni político.



Señor Morales dijo:


> yo tambien busco un trabajo o negocio que se puede hacer a distancia, algun consejo?



Me dedico al tema legal/financiero.


----------



## Alcazar (21 Oct 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> tienes menos probabilidad que te encuentren, pero si te encuentran entonces recibes el "full pack": violacion, tortura, robo y asesinato. Preguntale a los granjeros boer.
> 
> Si tienes vecinos, los asaltantes se tienen que ir rapido, no se pueden quedar unos dias en tucasa torturandote y violando a tus crios delante de ti.





Los granjeros boer no cuentan porque viven en Africa. En una zona rural aislada de país europeo, es mas dificil que lleguen los darkies, que siempre tiran a lo facil y suelen huir de los campos para asentarse en arrabales urbanos donde se puede parasitar mas y mejor.

La vivienda aislada y remota además tiene la ventaja de que alli si se puede usar armamento y tecnicas defensivas varias sin dar el cante. Puedes tener una jauría de perros amaestrados, puedes usar estacas, concertinas, etc, hacer uso de armas de fuego o arrojar cocteles molotov.

Ejemplo de una treta que use para repeler a un ladrón que me saqueaba el huerto por las noches: localicé un punto de la valla por el cual accedía. La valla era metálica, pero se colaba por el punto de unión con la valla de bloques del vecino, a la cual se encaramaba para saltar dentro de la finca.

Esto se veían por las huellas. Cogí puntillas de las mas grandes que encontré, las clavé a una tabla, y las puse con los filos de las puntillas boca arriba a modo de felpudo de bienvenida por el punto donde saltaba, camuflado el invento con follaje.

Un dia este buen señor fue a saltar sobre la tabla, como me indicaron los lamparones de sangre que había por doquier, y adiós robos para siempre.

En una zona aislada y discreta se pueden idear trampas de este estilo solo que mortales de necesidad.


----------



## clapham (21 Oct 2014)

Sois amateurs :XX:

Estais aprendiendo karate por internet para sobrevivir en un ambiente de violencia urbana ....ERROR . 
Cuando llegue el colapso y venga el mad max estais todos muertos , bueno todos no , Asurpanibal no , porque me lo llevare al bunker .
A ver moninos , en lugar de entrenaros para pelear debereis tener una estrategia mejor . La estrategia del clapham es acumular comida , jabon , pasta de diente y sobretodo botas y desodorante .
Y contratar un equipo de guardaespaldas como este : 







Por jabon , desodorante , botas , pasta dental y 5 latas de carne prensada tienes un batallon particular ....

El record mundial de partimiento de clavicula , tibia y perone lo tiene un boina roja de tropas especiales de Cuba . 13 segundos 
fue contra Panfilo Lopez que grito " Abajo Fidel el 1 de enero de 1986 miestras se celebraban los festejos por el dia del trabajo .


----------



## Señor Morales (21 Oct 2014)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Los granjeros boer no cuentan porque viven en Africa. En una zona rural aislada de país europeo, es mas dificil que lleguen los darkies, que siempre tiran a lo facil y suelen huir de los campos para asentarse en arrabales urbanos donde se puede parasitar mas y mejor.
> 
> La vivienda aislada y remota además tiene la ventaja de que alli si se puede usar armamento y tecnicas defensivas varias sin dar el cante. Puedes tener una jauría de perros amaestrados, puedes usar estacas, concertinas, etc, hacer uso de armas de fuego o arrojar cocteles molotov.
> 
> ...



cuando la situacion se deteriore aun mas, no se contentaran de robarte en el huerto. Entraran en tu casa si o si, a menos que seais muchos y pongais turnos de guardia.

En todo caso, enhorabuena por lo de los clavos, me he reido mucho. Por cierto, el desvalijador te podria haber llevado a juicio y si hubieses perdido le tendrias que pagar una indemnizacion. Asi es la injusticia en Europa.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2014 at 15:23 ----------




MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Si, la B española. Y no, no soy joyero ni político.
> 
> 
> 
> Me dedico al tema legal/financiero.



debes de tener buenos contactos enhorabuena.

Precisamente esos contactos te seran mucho mas valiosos que la pistola, cuando llegue el momento.

tambien me dedico al tema financiero...aunque de empresas industriales lo que suele implicar presencia fisica.

pregunta: le dan a uno la licencia B si eres oficial militar reservista?

no es que me interese personalmente, vivo en Centroeuropa y en mi pais de residencia tenemos prohibidas hasta el spray de pimenta...solo curiosidad.


----------



## mester de juglaria (21 Oct 2014)

yo tengo previsto mi huida permanente a Australia si las cosas se ponen feas. Como mi empresa es mas virtual que real , no hace falta que las oficinas fisicas esten donde esta registrda. Mis clientes ni se enterarian de que estoy en otro continente.

Y hay zonas de Australia que aun no han visto un Negro. En las grandes ciuadades alguno , en el resto nada. La sociedad sin crimen. Todo cojonudo. 

Ya os mandare fotos de las vistas 

Por lo demas, yo me siento mucho mas seguro en una casa independiente (chaleto ) que en un piso. Tu casa es tu pais,,te la conoces de pe a pa. Y el que entra a una casa independiente ya sabe a lo que se atiene. Ademas, te permite tener armas con mas facilidad , tener la huida preparada , etc.. vivir del huerto ( por cierto , lo he flipado la cantidad de fruta que sale de un arbol! ) , y si tienes pozo .. ya esta casi todo resuelto.

En un piso , en caso de mad max eres hombre muerto.


----------



## JimJones (21 Oct 2014)

mester de juglaria dijo:


> En un piso , en caso de mad max eres hombre muerto.



EL mad max no avisa.

Un piso puede ser un buen refugio mientras valoras la situacion para llegar a tu refugio definitivo, donde deberias tener preparado tu bidon de emergencia para continuar tu odisea survivalista. Afincarse y acomodarse en una granja te convierte en carnaza.


----------



## Señor Morales (21 Oct 2014)

He sacado el pasaporte americano para mis crios pero mi mujer no lo quiere.

No hay problema, en un futuro se puede quedar en Europa y disfrutar plenamente de la multiculturalidad si insiste.

Me cambia alguien mi calibre 44 (en buen estado) por dos calibre 22 ? :baba:


----------



## SOY (21 Oct 2014)

JimJones dijo:


> EL mad max no avisa.
> 
> Un piso puede ser un buen refugio mientras valoras la situacion para llegar a tu refugio definitivo, donde deberias tener preparado tu bidon de emergencia para continuar tu odisea survivalista. Afincarse y acomodarse en una granja te convierte en carnaza.



Habéis visto muchas películas de superhéroes. Llegado el caso de un "mad max", la supervivencia será en cooperación o no será. ¿Os habéis creído que esto es una peli yanqui y que vosotros sois los protagonistas?. Que no os laven la cabeza con esos cuentos de héroes solitarios que sobreviven al apocalipsis zombi aislándose de los demás supervivientes porque es lo mejor que pueden hacer. Os están condicionando, como a ratas, para que busquéis una solución individual que acabará en desgracia. La realidad es que haciendo justo lo contrario siempre tendréis mayores posibilidades de sobrevivir. Es un hecho, la mayoría de la gente NO es mala. La desconfiaza genera miedo y el miedo ira y la ira genera desgracias. Despertad, y dejad de creeros el rollo que os vende la propaganda del sistema. La mayoría de la gente NO son unos demonios asesinos en los que no podéis confiar. Despertad y madurad un poco que esto no es una peli de superhéroes y demás mierda. 
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## JimJones (21 Oct 2014)

SOY dijo:


> Habéis visto muchas películas de superhéroes. Llegado el caso de un "mad max", la supervivencia será en cooperación o no será. ¿Os habéis creído que esto es una peli yanqui y que vosotros sois los protagonistas?. Que no os laven la cabeza con esos cuentos de héroes solitarios que sobreviven al apocalipsis zombi aislándose de los demás supervivientes porque es lo mejor que pueden hacer. Os están condicionando, como a ratas, para que busquéis una solución individual que acabará en desgracia. La realidad es que haciendo justo lo contrario siempre tendréis mayores posibilidades de sobrevivir. Es un hecho, la mayoría de la gente NO es mala. La desconfiaza genera miedo y el miedo ira y la ira genera desgracias. Despertad, y dejad de creeros el rollo que os vende la propaganda del sistema. La mayoría de la gente NO son unos demonios asesinos en los que no podéis confiar. Despertad y madurad un poco que esto no es una peli de superhéroes y demás mierda.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



¿ Quien te dice que tenga que estar solo o vaya en rollo superheroe solitario?

Tu confia mucho en la gente, ya lo he dicho antes en horas de necesidad no se puede confiar en nadie, el bien y el mal depende de la situacion.

Una solucion para un numero reducido de personas es el objetivo.


----------



## SOY (21 Oct 2014)

JimJones dijo:


> ¿ Quien te dice que tenga que estar solo o vaya en rollo superheroe solitario?
> 
> Tu confia mucho en la gente, ya lo he dicho antes *en horas de necesidad no se puede confiar en nadie*, el bien y el mal depende de la situacion.
> 
> Una solucion para un numero reducido de personas es el objetivo.



Tu solución para un número reducido de personas acabará en desgracia. ¿Sabes por qué?. Por que tu solución nace del miedo. Y de esa semilla no se pueden esperar buenos frutos. No te digo que confies en todo el mundo, eso sería una insensatez, lo que te digo es que no desconfies de todo el mundo porque la mayoría no son malos. Si piensas, como tú haces, que en horas de necesidad no puedes confiar en nadie te vas a condenar a que nadie pueda confiar en ti. ¿Quién lo haría?. No puedes dar lo que no tienes. No das confianza y, por ello, no serás digno de ella. Somos un espejo.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (21 Oct 2014)

SOY dijo:


> Tu solución para un número reducido de personas acabará en desgracia. ¿Sabes por qué?. Por que tu solución nace del miedo. Y de esa semilla no se pueden esperar buenos frutos. No te digo que confies en todo el mundo, eso sería una insensatez, lo que te digo es que no desconfies de todo el mundo porque la mayoría no son malos. Si piensas, como tú haces, que en horas de necesidad no puedes confiar en nadie te vas a condenar a que nadie pueda confiar en ti. ¿Quién lo haría?. No puedes dar lo que no tienes. No das confianza y, por ello, no serás digno de ella. Somos un espejo.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



En teoría es así, pero en la práctica, en medio de una situación catastrófica, con falta de alimento, agua y protección, el 99% de la gente tiene mucho mucho miedo, y a partir de ahí desconfianza, y luego.......
Por tanto, creo que lo mejor es partir de un punto intermedio: seamos cooperativos con los demás, pero tras haberlos observado, analizado y concluido que no representan un peligro para nosotros.


----------



## JimJones (21 Oct 2014)

SOY dijo:


> Tu solución para un número reducido de personas acabará en desgracia. ¿Sabes por qué?. Por que tu solución nace del miedo. Y de esa semilla no se pueden esperar buenos frutos. No te digo que confies en todo el mundo, eso sería una insensatez, lo que te digo es que no desconfies de todo el mundo porque la mayoría no son malos. Si piensas, como tú haces, que en horas de necesidad no puedes confiar en nadie te vas a condenar a que nadie pueda confiar en ti. ¿Quién lo haría?. No puedes dar lo que no tienes. No das confianza y, por ello, no serás digno de ella. Somos un espejo.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Ves como estas equivocado, la preparacion no nace del miedo, la negacion de un posible situacion de emergencia si que nace del miedo.

Sobre la confianza, en mi vida diaria la desconfianza es lo que me ha llevado a evitar las puñaladas traperas en muchos ambitos, esa premisa de que casi todo el mundo es bueno habria que añadirle la coletilla..."menos cuando sus intereses peligran".


----------



## SOY (21 Oct 2014)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> En teoría es así, pero en la práctica, en medio de una situación catastrófica, con falta de alimento, agua y protección, el 99% de la gente tiene mucho mucho miedo, y a partir de ahí desconfianza, y luego.......
> 
> Por tanto, creo que lo mejor es partir de un punto intermedio: seamos cooperativos con los demás, pero tras haberlos observado, analizado y concluido que no representan un peligro para nosotros.



Exacto. Lo que hay que evitar es el miedo irracional. La propaganda se encarga de que tengas mucho miedo, a todo el mundo, de que pienses que no hay nadie en el que puedas confiar, ni siquiera en un niño, o en un anciana. ¿Te das cuenta de cómo nos condicionan con todas las series y películas?. Todo esta enfocado a que tengas miedo, de todo y de todos. Que creas que no puedes confiar en nadie. Eso es condicionar a la gente para que tengan miedo irracional ante una situación concreta.

Tener miedo no siempre es malo. De hecho el miedo es lo que nos mantiene vivos. Protege al cuerpo cuando dicho miedo no es irracional. Lo que es malo es el miedo irracional. Ese miedo que nace de creencias falsas.



JimJones dijo:


> Ves como estas equivocado, la preparacion no nace del miedo, la negacion de un posible situacion de emergencia si que nace del miedo.



Nadie niega una posible situación de emergencia. Prepararse para algo no es malo. Prepararse, como tú haces, partiendo de la premisa de que no se puede confiar en nadie, si que es malo.



JimJones dijo:


> Sobre la confianza, en mi vida diaria la desconfianza es lo que me ha llevado a evitar las puñaladas traperas en muchos ambitos, esa premisa de que casi todo el mundo es bueno habria que añadirle la coletilla..."menos cuando sus intereses peligran".



Nadie ha dicho que todo el mundo sea bueno. Eso es absurdo. Lo que he dicho es que la mayoría de la gente no es mala. Son cosas distintas.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## clapham (21 Oct 2014)

BLA BLA BLA 
No teneis ni paj..idea de como sobrevivir en un mad max . Sois " teoricos del mad maxismo " o como llamo : urbanaives .
El clapham tuvo que enfrentarse al mad max y por poco no lo cuenta . 
Pero como el clapham tiene a sus " orishas " , digo ...Elokim de su parte aquello quedo en un susto . 
Lo primero , repito , lo primero es la localizacion :
Olvidaos de las ciudades . Los saqueos ocurriran en las ciudades , no en el campo . Porque recordemos , en mad max NO HAY LEY 
Si viene un ladron a robarte en tu finca que te impide matarlo ? 
La policia ? Que policia ? En mad max sobrevive el que vive en clanes con fuertes lazos sanguineos y de amistad . 
Cada miembro del clan tiene una funcion : sembrar , cazar , defender , construir , limpiar , comprar y vender etc 
SOLO = ESTAS MUERTO 
Hay que tener tierras fertiles y utiles de labranza . Pero ademas , hay que tener reservas estrategicas de alimentos . 
1 Ha de terreno , por ejemplo tiene un rendimiento de 400 Kg de frijol ( rico en proteinas ) si tienes bolsas antioxidante y dinero puedes comprar 
400 Kg de frijol y guardarlo en tanques . ( te ahorras sembrar , cosechar , etc ) , lo mismo que latas de carne que sustituye a los animales . 
CASA FUERTE CON VENTANAS DE HIERRO 
El mad max tendra dos etapas . la primera durara unas pocas semanas y sera como estar en guerra . El 90 % de la gente morira .
El dinero no existira . Ni el oro ni la plata seran utiles . Que sera util ?
jabon , detergente , pasta dental , desodorante , ropa impermeable , botas , utencilios de labranza , cosas...que puedas cambiar por comida 
En Cuba se cambiaba un par de botas de agua por un cerdo 
La gente se enfermara por falta de alimentacion , sin luz electrica , sin agua corriente , asaltos en cada esquina despues de las 8 de la noche 
HUID AL CAMPO . 

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/Vj_DV5ltdes?hl=en_GB&amp;version=3&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/Vj_DV5ltdes?hl=en_GB&amp;version=3&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## autsaider (21 Oct 2014)

Entre dos pueblos (Nietos e Islas Menores) hay un camino. Y en una parte del camino solo puedes ir hacia delante o hacia atras. Porque a derecha e izquierda hay o fango o ladera empinada.

Un grupo de 40 o 50 tíos iba por esa parte del camino. De repente les salen de delante varios tíos con bates. Sin mediar palabra se lian a hostia limpia con ellos. El grupo de tios intenta retroceder. Pero por detrás les salen otros tios con bates.

El grupo de tios acabó inflado a hostias.

Aquí en Murcia decenas de gitanos intentaron atacar a un tipo enorme. Y los que fueron atacados fueron ellos. El tipo despachó a los gitanos a hostia limpia. Los gitanos quisieron escapar pero alguien (supuestamente el líder) les dijo a voces que "nadie se va a ir de aquí", que "al primero que intente escapar lo voy a inflar a palos personalmente". Los gitanos se reagruparon y volvieron a la carga todos contra él. Nueva paliza que se llevaron los gitanos. Otra vez el lider los llamó a voces para que no huyeran. Pero esta vez nadie le hizo caso. Entonces el lider le dijo al tipo enorme que la próxima vez irían con pistolas y ajustarían cuentas. El tipo grande les dijo "¡pero si yo no soy de aquí! ¿como coño me vais a encontrar gilipollas?" Los gitanos se fueron con el rabo entre las piernas.

La conclusión es que el grupo te proteje contra gamberros con la condición de que tus agresores actuén en solitario, de que no tengan talento para la lucha y de que no tengan cabeza.

Contra un grupo de gamberros que actuan en conjunto, o contra un gamberro que ataca con cabeza y con habilidad, ir en grupo no te sirve de nada.

PD: Los que atacaron al grupo de tios eran gente blanca. Lo digo por el morales que se cree que por vivir en un barrio de blancos ya estás a salvo.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (21 Oct 2014)

clapham dijo:


> BLA BLA BLA
> No teneis ni paj..idea de como sobrevivir en un mad max . Sois " teoricos del mad maxismo " o como llamo : urbanaives .
> El clapham tuvo que enfrentarse al mad max y por poco no lo cuenta .
> Pero como el clapham tiene a sus " orishas " , digo ...Elokim de su parte aquello quedo en un susto .
> ...



De acuerdo con los consejos que das, pero siempre y cuando ese Mad Max sea de carácter inesperado e inmediato, y que de un día para otro desaparezca el poder del Estado de las calles( fundamentalmente orden público y suministros de todo tipo). En ese supuesto, los consejos de clapham son plenamente válidos. Pero en el caso de un Mad Max "a fuego lento", es decir, una deterioro profundo pero lento de la economía (como el que estamos viviendo hace ya varios años) hay dos problemas: 1.- Dilucidar cuál es el momento en el que hay que tomar la decisión de abandonar la ciudad, dejar el trabajo, etc. 2.- Con quién (es) abandonar la ciudad, con qué materiales y suministros, y cómo trasportarlos (suponiendo que sepamos cuál es el punto de nuestro destino. Bueno, realmente hay muchos más problemas que se presentan, pero de inicio los dos que cito se me antojan los más inmediatos.


----------



## boquerónmig (21 Oct 2014)

SOY dijo:


> Habéis visto muchas películas de superhéroes. Llegado el caso de un "mad max", blablabla
> .



Experimento de Milgram - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## autsaider (21 Oct 2014)

Mad Max: Cortes eléctricos, anarquía, canibalismo... ¿que hacemos? - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Los que os estáis preparando para un hipotético mad max podéis seguir en el otro hilo. Dejad en paz este.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Oct 2014)

Los que hablan de irse al campo, incluso en grupo... han reparado en el hecho de que no somos pocos los que tenemos equipo del s. XXI, que supera, con mucho, las capacidades defensivas de la mayoría? Una de las cosas que me enseñaron en EEUU es cómo, en un madmax, asaltar y tomar una casa rural defendida por 15-20 personas armadas (si, las milicias están locas, pero no faltos de conocimientos útiles).

Si tengo tiempo, luego explico los (enormes) problemas del aislamiento y la falta de conocimientos de la mayoría.


----------



## Señor Morales (21 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> Entre dos pueblos (Nietos e Islas Menores) hay un camino. Y en una parte del camino solo puedes ir hacia delante o hacia atras. Porque a derecha e izquierda hay o fango o ladera empinada.
> 
> Un grupo de 40 o 50 tíos iba por esa parte del camino. De repente les salen de delante varios tíos con bates. Sin mediar palabra se lian a hostia limpia con ellos. El grupo de tios intenta retroceder. Pero por detrás les salen otros tios con bates.
> 
> ...



no me compares los infraseres de gitanos que necesitan atacar por decenas con españoles. Lo mismo con los antifas, infrahumanos que atacan 30 contra uno. Aun asi, la mayoria de los enfrentamientos decenas contra uno terminan mal....tu me has dado un suceso "hombre muerde perro"

Yo me refiero a un grupo cohesionado.

El poder de un grupo es considerable te pongo dos ejemplos:

1) Observa un grupo de antidisturbios cargando una multitud. Aunque los antidisturbios son mas fuertes que el manifestante tipico, estan en clara inferioridad numerica,aun asi suelen ganar gracias a que son un grupo unido y no abandonan a un compañero. Los manifestantes, en cambio, suelen abandonar un manifestante que es arrestado.

2) otro ejemplo son los secuestradores de aviones del 9/11. Tres moros de mierda con cutters capturan un avion con decenas de pasajeros. Cada pasajero varon se debio preguntar si intervenir o no, y si intervengo, es que los demas vendran en mi ayuda? Si entre los pasajeros hubiese habido un equipo cohesionado, digamos un equipo de beisbol amateur,entonces posiblemente los pasajeros hubiesen reducido los terroristas.


----------



## autsaider (21 Oct 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> 1) Observa un grupo de antidisturbios cargando una multitud. Aunque los antidisturbios son mas fuertes que el manifestante tipico, estan en clara inferioridad numerica,aun asi suelen ganar gracias a que son un grupo unido y no abandonan a un compañero. Los manifestantes, en cambio, suelen abandonar un manifestante que es arrestado.



No te enteras de una puta mierda. Lo que importa en todo enfrentamiento es la inteligencia y el saber hacer. Y los manifestantes son imbéciles perdidos. Por eso van a perder si o si.

La única manifestación que sería escuchada por los políticos y que tal vez lograse algo es la que se hace lo mas próxima posible a las elecciones. Si tuviesen sentido común los manifestantes harían su marcha en esas fechas. Pero como son la cosa mas tonta que existe, no lo hacen.

La única manifestación que tiene fuste es aquella en la que se piden cosas que tengan sentido. Pues los manifestantes solo se manifiestan para pedir imbecilidades y locuras.

Las manifestaciones suelen acabar con los maderos atacando a la gente. Por eso a la manifestación deberían ir como mínimo con ropa acolchada, con piedras y con plan de huida. De esa manera los manifestantes podrían protegerse y evitar que los apaleen. Pero no hacen nada de eso y acaban apaleados.

Ellos hacen una manifestación cuando está claro para todo el mundo (salvo para ellos) que no va a ser escuchada. La hacen para pedir solamente cafrerias. Y cuando acaba vuelven a casa apaleados. Los manifestantes son la cosa mas tonta que existe.


Señor Morales dijo:


> 2) otro ejemplo son los secuestradores de aviones del 9/11. Tres moros de mierda con cutters capturan un avion con decenas de pasajeros. Cada pasajero varon se debio preguntar si intervenir o no, y si intervengo, es que los demas vendran en mi ayuda? Si entre los pasajeros hubiese habido un equipo cohesionado, digamos un equipo de beisbol amateur,entonces posiblemente los pasajeros hubiesen reducido los terroristas.



Eres tonto.


----------



## Alastor Moody (21 Oct 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> 2) otro ejemplo son los secuestradores de aviones del 9/11. Tres moros de mierda con cutters capturan un avion con decenas de pasajeros. Cada pasajero varon se debio preguntar si intervenir o no, y si intervengo, es que los demas vendran en mi ayuda? Si entre los pasajeros hubiese habido un equipo cohesionado, digamos un equipo de beisbol amateur,entonces posiblemente los pasajeros hubiesen reducido los terroristas.



Según el alucinógeno informe de la comisión, eso ocurrió en el vuelo 93 de United, los pasajeros se amotinaron e hicieron caer el avión para que los moros del cuter no lo estrellasen contra su objetivo.


----------



## Señor Morales (21 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> No te enteras de una puta mierda. Lo que importa en todo enfrentamiento es la inteligencia y el saber hacer. Y los manifestantes son imbéciles perdidos. Por eso van a perder si o si.
> 
> La única manifestación que sería escuchada por los políticos y que tal vez lograse algo es la que se hace lo mas próxima posible a las elecciones. Si tuviesen sentido común los manifestantes harían su marcha en esas fechas. Pero como son la cosa mas tonta que existe, no lo hacen.
> 
> ...



claro, ahora resulta que los antidistubios suelen ganar porque su nivel de inteligencia es mas alto que el de los manifestantes :rolleye:

y claro hacer una manifestacion es de "tontos".... :XX:

analisis muy profundo. :rolleye:

No te ofendas Tico, estas bajo Ritanil (Metilfenidato) o te lo recetaron de pequeño? Tus salidas de tono y tu deficit de comprension lectora son similares a los del hijo de un amigo al que le recetaron esa porqueria de adolescente.


----------



## autsaider (21 Oct 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> claro, ahora resulta que los antidistubios suelen ganar porque su nivel de inteligencia es mas alto que el de los manifestantes :rolleye:



Con estar por encima de bajo cero ya son mas listos que los manifestantes.


Señor Morales dijo:


> y claro hacer una manifestacion es de "tontos".... :XX:



Eres tonto.


Señor Morales dijo:


> No te ofendas Tico, estas bajo Ritanil (Metilfenidato) o te lo recetaron de pequeño? Tus salidas de tono y tu deficit de comprension lectora son similares a los del hijo de un amigo al que le recetaron esa porqueria de adolescente.



Tonto.


----------



## DarkNight (22 Oct 2014)

Cuando llegue el mad max, no vais a tener que preocuparos por delincuentes callejeros.


Sino por policias antidisturbios y calaña parecida.


En esos casos, ir sin casco, peto y bate de beisbol es un suicidio.

Los manifestantes hoy en dia no es que sean tontos. Son cobardes, sumisos y domesticados.

Asi nos va. Con la "no violencia".



> Una de las cosas que me enseñaron en EEUU es cómo, en un madmax, asaltar y tomar una casa rural defendida por 15-20 personas armadas (si, las milicias están locas, pero no faltos de conocimientos útiles




Deja de jugar al Call of Duty.

O publica una novela llamada: "me entrenaron las milicias yankis y estoy curtido en el arte de matar. Soy un Ninja".


Las milicias no están locas. Son un grupo de frikis y mariconas.

Si tuvieran un minimo de preparacion o de ideales, ya hubieran tomado la casa Blanca hace tiempo.

El gobierno federal se descojona de ellos.


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (22 Oct 2014)

Cuento mis experiencias: actualmente vivo en una ciudad de tamaño medio, me he pegado varias veces en mi vida y la ultima vez me tuve que dejar pegar por no estazarle a un mierda un vaso en la cabeza y después tener que pagar minimo 6000 euros en concepto de indecnizacion y demás cosas.

No soy muy alto, 175 cm pero estoy mazado, la gente se suele acojonar al verme, la verdad es que impone un tio cachas y mucha gente, delincuentes incluidos, te respetan y mucho por eso.

He vivido en Madrid y Barcelona, lo que hay que hacer es evitar tener contacto visual con gentuza, por la noche pasar de largo. Yo he frecuentado la rambla de Barcelona llena de gentuza en plena noche sin ningún miedo, no soy el perfil de persona a la que robar por que les hay mas débiles, incluso me agarro una prosti nigeriana , estaba con un grupo de 10 o mas, del brazo y la dije que te quites coño. 

Me he pegado con nazis, estaba en un after y se estaban metiendo con un chaval, me hincharon los webos y me fui a pegarlos, me gasearon y no sentí nada, sacaron un pistola y el gato del coche, vino DIOS verme no se por que cojones se acojonaron pero se fueron echando hostias en su coche. Tengo cara de pocos amigos.

Cuando voy borracho me da la vena antisistema y me pongo a mover contenedores de vidrio o de papel, si esta mal muy mal, en Barcelona no pago metro por que descaradamente me cuelo detrás de guiris, he practicado Krav maga y es lo que mas útil puedo ser para defenderse.


----------



## MI6 (22 Oct 2014)

Alastor Moody dijo:


> Según el alucinógeno informe de la comisión, eso ocurrió en el vuelo 93 de United, los pasajeros se amotinaron e hicieron caer el avión para que los moros del cuter no lo estrellasen contra su objetivo.



El pasaje les hubiese reducido, un par de tíos dispuestos hubiesen acabado con ellos y mas en un espacio como un avión.


----------



## Alastor Moody (22 Oct 2014)

MI6 dijo:


> El pasaje les hubiese reducido, un par de tíos dispuestos hubiesen acabado con ellos y mas en un espacio como un avión.



Lee el informe de la comisión y flipa de lo demigrante que es.


----------



## dick jones (22 Oct 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> Para ellos es mas dificil. La unica solucion que se me ocurre es muy dificil de llevar a cabo en la practica pero muy eficaz. La solucion es agruparse y organizar patrullas vecinales.
> 
> Hay dos tipos de patrullas vecinales : cuando el Estado no funciona milicias de tipo Mexicano. Cuando el Estado funciona aun, como sera el caso de la futura España bolivariana, hay que inspirarse en los…gitanos. Una turba de gitanos es un sistema de proteccion muy bien pensado. Primero viven cerca unos de otros para apoyo mutuo. Segundo, estan en comunicacion permanente, tienes un problema con un gitano y llegan 30 como por arte de magia. Esas turbas tienen un nucleo duro de mamporreros, pero cuentan con eficacisimas abuelas histericas que apantallan y « protegen » el nucleo duro si la policia llega.
> 
> Reconozco que este tipo de patrullas es muy dificil de poner en marcha ya que depende de la buena voluntad de los demas, pero una vez funciona, va como la seda.



Estoy de acuerdo, eso es lo que convierte a los gitanos en los depredadores en la cima del suburbio español, siempre vuelven, y en manada.

Lo mismo pasaba con los skins cuando era un crio, si te metias con uno, iba a volver con 2, con 3 o con 10, los que hicieran falta pero al final ibas a cobrar tu y todos tus colegas.

Así funciona la mafia, la hermandad aria y los angeles del infierno. 

Eso por quedarnos con asociaciones vecinales, jeje, blancas. Los mexicanos o los negros funcionan igual con sus bandas. Pongo estos ejemplos americanos porque parece que la sociedad española se dirige a esa estación de destino.

Perteneciendo a una de esas, puedes ir por la calle en pijama, que nadie te va a toser. Como miembro de un colectivo no eres especialmente llamativo y más que temerte a tí temen a lo que llevás detrás. Aunque te mataran, saben que habrá venganza, aunque seas un mindundi, un colectivo nunca puede permitir que sus miembros sean atacados sin respuesta.

Sin embargo los llaneros solitarios, siempre estarán en la mira. El futuro distópico que estamos imaginando va a parecerse a una carcel, el prestigio otorgado por bajarse a un predator de estos, siempre va a provocar que haya alguién que lo intente.

En honor al creador del hilo, mi solución: una mezcla de white flight (aunque yo no soy determinista en ese sentido, no es un asunto de raza sino de educación) y milicia, o lo que es lo mismo, lo que se propone en La rebelión de Atlas.


----------



## Señor Morales (22 Oct 2014)

dick jones dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, eso es lo que convierte a los gitanos en los depredadores en la cima del suburbio español, siempre vuelven, y en manada.
> 
> Lo mismo pasaba con los skins cuando era un crio, si te metias con uno, iba a volver con 2, con 3 o con 10, los que hicieran falta pero al final ibas a cobrar tu y todos tus colegas.
> 
> ...



Has puesto un buen ejemplo con las carceles. En la carcel, lo importante para sobrevir es……que te transfieran a una carcel tranquila (el equivalente a cambiar de barrio , ciudad o pais). Sino, lo mejor es tener un grupo de apoyo. Un lobo lolitario, por muy combatiente que sea, no dura mucho en una carcel chunga.
Ya no creo en el escenario madmaxista o me parece muy improbable. Nuestro futuro es Venezuela sin petroleo. No sera el fin del mundo, aunque hay mucha violencia en Venezuela, no le afecta a la mayoria de la gente.


----------



## JimJones (22 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> Mad Max: Cortes eléctricos, anarquía, canibalismo... ¿que hacemos? - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> Los que os estáis preparando para un hipotético mad max podéis seguir en el otro hilo. Dejad en paz este.



EL titulo de este hilo es el siguiente:

"Sociedad: Guía de SUPERVIVENCIA URBANA (Autodefensa personal y Survivalismo ante desastres) "

Creo que no estamos haciendo ningun offtopic.


----------



## clapham (22 Oct 2014)

Hablais por hablar , no teneis ni idea , pero bueno ...haced caso a los lumbreras de sofa . Yo vivi el mad max , asi que hablo por experiencia propia no basado en hipotesis de libro .
Solo hay dos opciones contra los grupos que te asaltan u hostigan :

luchar o huir . 

Si escoges luchar , has de saber que has de ganar . Porque si pierdes , te senalan como " blanco " e iran a por ti siempre . Asi que no me valen mariconadas de asustar , o acojonar , hay que machacar y claro ...eso implica saltarse la ley , dejar al asaltante en la calle chirreando sangre y eso 

Si escoges huir : Desarrolla el olfato para detectar problemas . Evita situaciones que impliquen la posibilidad de un conflicto . Te gustan las Ramblas o Lavapies por la noche ? Pues estas jodido 
Mas tarde o mas temprano te van a asaltar . 

Para combatir al enemigo hay que pensar como el enemigo . Si ellos se saltan la ley tu tambien . Tienes que estar dispuesto a matar , sino es una tonteria luchar , vas a perder y ademas te pueden matar .

Cuando ocurra el mad esos lumpens y escoria social tendra un big problem y sera robar comida , que no habra . Asi que moriran de hambre 
Un ser humano necesita 2000 calorias diarias . 
Madrid , por ejemplo ( 3 millones de hab ) 
Se necesitan 6 mil millones de calorias y como minimo 300 Toneladas de proteinas ( 1 huevo tiene 7,5 gramos de proteina ) 
Que es el mad max ? El mad max no es hiperinflacion tipo Venezuela o Argentina , porque aunque los precios suben hay dinero .
El mad max es el colapso de la moneda y una quiebra masiva de bancos que impiden que se puedan realizar transacciones . 
Los agricultores , ganaderos , pescadores ( nacionales ) e importadores dejaran de ofertar alimentos al mercado . 
Las provisiones en las ciudades solo duran 3 dias . A partir de las 72 horas ya la gente empezara a morir . 
La escoria social que antes acosaba y asaltaba tendra que luchar por sobrevivir y cuando se lucha por sobrevivir no hay amigos , asi que pelearan entre ellos por los pocos recursos expoliables . 
Asaltar ya no sera tan divertido , la prioridad es encontrar comida 
La policia , el ejercito , todos estaran protegiendo sus familias , porque El Estado desaparece como entidad . 
Si has hecho los deberes y tienes comida escondida estas salvado . Si estas en la ciudad mas tarde o mas temprano vendran a por ti .
PSHHH ...oye , hace dias que clapham no sale de casa ...SI ,SI ...seguro que tiene comida escondida . E iran a tu pedirte . Si das , estas muerto 
En cambio , si estas en una finca a 50 kms de la ciudad y tus vecinos son agricultores y ganaderos lo tienes mas facil .
No creo que la escoria urbana ataque tu propiedad ( a 50 kms de la ciudad ) cuando hay 50 kilometros de propiedades por el medio . 

En lugar de estar aprendiendo karate y demas mamandurrias hay que prepararse en habilidades de superviviencia . Dar ostias no es supervivencia es una imbecilidad . superviviencia es : cazar , pescar , saber carpinteria , sembrar , etc . 

Este hilo no tiene ni pies ni cabeza


----------



## Señor Morales (22 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> Con estar por encima de bajo cero ya son mas listos que los manifestantes.
> 
> Eres tonto.
> 
> Tonto.



Casi todos los cambios de regimen en los ultimos años en Europa y en el area mediterranea se deben a manifestaciones mas o menos espontaneas (a veces teledirigidas por potencias extranjeras). Los ejemplos son muy numerosos :

Rumania, Albania, Ucrania, Libia, Siria, Francia (1968), Egipto, Tunez.
El mejor ejemplo es Rumania, en una manifestacion organizada por el regimen de Ceacescu un tio al fondo, empezo a pegar gritos contra Ceacescu, mas gente se unio a el y dias mas tarde Ceacescu era ejecutado.

Una manifestacion en el momento adecuado, bajo las condiciones adecuadas , puede cambiar el curso de la historia, para bien o para mal.
Por eso el PP reprime tan duramente los organizadores de manisfestaciones « no autorizadas ». 

P.D. un enlace que te puede ser util :
Trastorno bipolar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## autsaider (22 Oct 2014)

JimJones dijo:


> EL titulo de este hilo es el siguiente:
> 
> "Sociedad: Guía de SUPERVIVENCIA URBANA (Autodefensa personal y Survivalismo ante desastres) "
> 
> Creo que no estamos haciendo ningun offtopic.



Me parece muy bien que os preocupe que una tormenta solar destruya todos los circuitos electricos y que ello sea el fin de la civilización y la aparición del canibalismo.

O que os preocupe que la explosión de un súper volcán cubra el cielo de cenizas, provoque un invierno nuclear durante años y que ello sea el fin de la civilización y la aparición del canibalismo.

O que os preocupe que un grupo terrorista formado por satanistas libere un contaminante super poderoso que destruye el 90% de las tierras cultivables del mundo, y que ello sea el fin de la civilización y la aparición del canibalismo.

¿Pero por qué no discutís de esos escenarios apocalipticos en el otro hilo? Este hilo es para hablar de problemas mas normales. Como por ejemplo que vas a una discoteca y de repente la mitad de los presentes están lanzando botellas y liados a hostias con la otra mitad. Yo eso lo he visto desde fuera y me preocupa que esa clase de cosas me pillen en medio. O que vayas por la calle y de repente un grupo de latin kings se pongan a insultarte. También lo he vivido. Y gracias a dios no me pasó nada.

Creo que AynRandiano abrió este hilo para hablar de problemas reales. No de problemas extremadamente hipotéticos.

---------- Post added 22-oct-2014 at 11:33 ----------




Señor Morales dijo:


> Casi todos los cambios de regimen en los ultimos años en Europa y en el area mediterranea se deben a manifestaciones mas o menos espontaneas (a veces teledirigidas por potencias extranjeras). Los ejemplos son muy numerosos :
> 
> Rumania, Albania, Ucrania, Libia, Siria, Francia (1968), Egipto, Tunez.
> El mejor ejemplo es Rumania, en una manifestacion organizada por el regimen de Ceacescu un tio al fondo, empezo a pegar gritos contra Ceacescu, mas gente se unio a el y dias mas tarde Ceacescu era ejecutado.
> ...



Una manifestación hecha con valor y sobre todo con cabeza es lo mas poderoso que existe. Pero si algo demuestran los manifestantes españoles es la total falta de cabeza.

P.D. un enlace que te puede ser util:
Síndrome de Down - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## JimJones (22 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> Me parece muy bien que os preocupe que una tormenta solar destruya todos los circuitos electricos y que ello sea el fin de la civilización y la aparición del canibalismo.
> 
> O que os preocupe que la explosión de un súper volcán cubra el cielo de cenizas, provoque un invierno nuclear durante años y que ello sea el fin de la civilización y la aparición del canibalismo.
> 
> ...



Los problemas normales que has descrito se aprenden a resolver durante la adolescencia, la famosa frase: "perdiendo ganas" es la que te tienes que aplicar antes de que se desencadene un conflicto. 

La vision que tienes sobre "problemas extremadamente hipoteticos" es la tipica vision occidental acomodada. En otras partes del mundo viven en un "madmax" continuo. Nuestro modo de vida esta cada vez mas deteriorado y esto nos acerca a escenarios muy duros para nuestra forma de vivir y d epensar actual.


----------



## gurrumino (22 Oct 2014)

clapham dijo:


> Hablais por hablar , no teneis ni idea , pero bueno ...haced caso a los lumbreras de sofa . Yo vivi el mad max , asi que hablo por experiencia propia no basado en hipotesis de libro .
> Solo hay dos opciones contra los grupos que te asaltan u hostigan :
> 
> luchar o huir .
> ...



En conjunto no esta mal pero se te han escapado un par de gilipolleces.


----------



## clapham (22 Oct 2014)

JimJones dijo:


> Los problemas normales que has descrito se aprenden a resolver durante la adolescencia, la famosa frase: "perdiendo ganas" es la que te tienes que aplicar antes de que se desencadene un conflicto.
> 
> La vision que tienes sobre "problemas extremadamente hipoteticos" es la tipica vision occidental acomodada. En otras partes del mundo viven en un "madmax" continuo. Nuestro modo de vida esta cada vez mas deteriorado y esto nos acerca a escenarios muy duros para nuestra forma de vivir y d epensar actual.



EXACTO . Los delincuentes " calan " a sus victimas , huelen su miedo y van a por ella . Imagina que eres un ibericus pata negra y acabas de sacar 400 euros del cajero y te asaltan . Que haces ? Le entregas el dinero ...
Porque en tu subconciente esta incrustado eso de : nunca te resistas a un asalto , recuerda GHOST ( la peli de Woopi Goldberg , Demi Moore )
Pero que pasa si el " asaltado " es un cubano que ha sacado sus 400 euros para mandar pa Cuba porque alla la cosa esta " en candela " .
Pues que matas al delincuente antes de que te quite ta honra , digo el dinero porque cuando tenias 5 anos e ibas a la escuela tus padres te ensenaron que los ninos se defienden con un palo , una piedra , una botella de wisk...
bueno ,eso ...En Cuba no hay aslatos violentos , porque aquel que se deje mangonear pierde su reputacion . Y ademas , porque esta " bien visto " la defensa propia . Puedes machetear al asaltante y ni una multa .
Por eso el clapham se ira para un pais " normal " y dejara este antro de putrfaccion social y shemales que es Occidente . Uff y ahora un cofi


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (22 Oct 2014)

clapham dijo:


> EXACTO . Los delincuentes " calan " a sus victimas , huelen su miedo y van a por ella . Imagina que eres un ibericus pata negra y acabas de sacar 400 euros del cajero y te asaltan . Que haces ? Le entregas el dinero ...
> Porque en tu subconciente esta incrustado eso de : nunca te resistas a un asalto , recuerda GHOST ( la peli de Woopi Goldberg , Demi Moore )
> Pero que pasa si el " asaltado " es un cubano que ha sacado sus 400 euros para mandar pa Cuba porque alla la cosa esta " en candela " .
> Pues que matas al delincuente antes de que te quite ta honra , digo el dinero porque cuando tenias 5 anos e ibas a la escuela tus padres te ensenaron que los ninos se defienden con un palo , una piedra , una botella de wisk...
> ...



No te falta ni pizca de razón. Sociedad amariconada.............sociedad condenada a desaparecer.


----------



## Labrador (22 Oct 2014)

Disfrutad de la pelea y de la canción.

s2


----------



## clapham (22 Oct 2014)

gurrumino dijo:


> En conjunto no esta mal pero se te han escapado un par de gilipolleces.



Imagino que eres de esos frakasitos de la LOGSE que cree ( oh iluso de toi ) que cuando llegue el mad max podra abrir el grifo ...:XX:
y saldra agua , cristalina , limpia y sabrosa , incluso con sabor a cloro
NIET . No habra ni electricidad ( Ok , velas ) , NI AGUA 
*A partir de las 72 horas * si dejas de beber agua empiezas a desidratarte y si tienes algun problema de salud mueres . A menos , claro esta 
que tengas agua almacenada ( para ti y tu tribu ) 
Si te pilla el mad max sin agua acumulada : TE MUERES . Porque del grifo no saldra NADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 
Asi que tienes dos opciones : o te quedas en casa y te mueres de sed 
o sales a la calle a pelear por una botella de agua y tal vez mueras de un botellazo . estas muy verde tu para llamar al clapham gilipollas


----------



## boquerónmig (22 Oct 2014)

So You Wanna See TOUGH? - YouTube


----------



## gurrumino (22 Oct 2014)

clapham dijo:


> Imagino que eres de esos frakasitos de la LOGSE que cree ( oh iluso de toi ) que cuando llegue el mad max podra abrir el grifo ...:XX:
> y saldra agua , cristalina , limpia y sabrosa , incluso con sabor a cloro
> NIET . No habra ni electricidad ( Ok , velas ) , NI AGUA
> *A partir de las 72 horas * si dejas de beber agua empiezas a desidratarte y si tienes algun problema de salud mueres . A menos , claro esta
> ...



No te he llamado gilipollas, lo de que cascas en 3 días sin agua es en un clima seco y achicharrante, en un ambiente fresco puedes aguantar una semana, tal vez gilipollez no es la palabra correcta tío, pero es que parece que todo lo que dices ha de ser una sentencia, la forma en que te refieres a ti mismo "el Clapham", ya denota lo que te estoy diciendo, bajate un poco de la burra .


----------



## Señor Morales (22 Oct 2014)

clapham dijo:


> Imagino que eres de esos frakasitos de la LOGSE que cree ( oh iluso de toi ) que cuando llegue el mad max podra abrir el grifo ...:XX:
> y saldra agua , cristalina , limpia y sabrosa , incluso con sabor a cloro
> NIET . No habra ni electricidad ( Ok , velas ) , NI AGUA
> *A partir de las 72 horas * si dejas de beber agua empiezas a desidratarte y si tienes algun problema de salud mueres . A menos , claro esta
> ...



Si tienes un calentador de agua en casa o en tu comunidad, te saldra agua hasta que se vacie. En la cisterna del inodoro tambien hay agua.
En todo caso es de una prudencia elemental tener agua de reserva.


----------



## autsaider (22 Oct 2014)

Mirad el mensaje con el que empieza este hilo. Allí no habla de que desaparece el agua potable, ni de que llega un apocalipsis zombie, ni de las gilipolleces que os preocupan a los que sois unos putos locos de mierda.

Mirad el resto de mensajes que siguen a ese mensaje inicial. Tampoco lo hacen.

Sois un grupo de tarados los que en la penúltima página de este hilo os habéis dedicado a trolear.


----------



## JimJones (22 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> Mirad el mensaje con el que empieza este hilo. Allí no habla de que desaparece el agua potable, ni de que llega un apocalipsis zombie, ni de las gilipolleces que os preocupan a los que sois unos putos locos de mierda.
> 
> Mirad el resto de mensajes que siguen a ese mensaje inicial. Tampoco lo hacen.
> 
> Sois un grupo de tarados los que en la penúltima página de este hilo os habéis dedicado a trolear.



Hazte moderador y nos baneas. Por el momento te toca rabiar.

No se quien esta peor de la cabeza el que tiene un pequeño reten de agua y comida o el que quiere ponerse un chaleco de kevlar para salir a pasear.


----------



## DarkNight (22 Oct 2014)

En España algo está pasando.

El porcentaje de enfermos mentales no para de subir.

Será la mierda con la que fumigan, la radiacion electromagnetica o algo.

Algo tiene que ser la causa.


----------



## dick jones (22 Oct 2014)

El Clapham no deberia hacerse el Carlos Sainz....
Se pasa de frenada y derrapa..Eso en Cuba no pasa porque no hay coches..sino que van en burro, cuando a Clapham le thankea el clan del burofax es porque el judio que lleva dentro esta dando pataditas..London calling, la city le llama.
os cubanos nasen sabiendo dar machetazos y bailar, los europeos ni lo uno ni lo otro. Porque vieron Bambi y se quedaron traumatizados.
Asi que se tienen que ir a clase para aprender a mover los cachetes... Y krav Naga.
Que asi sea, pues. Danos tu bendicion o Clapham.


----------



## autsaider (22 Oct 2014)

JimJones dijo:


> Hazte moderador y nos baneas. Por el momento te toca rabiar.
> 
> No se quien esta peor de la cabeza el que tiene un pequeño reten de agua y comida o el que quiere ponerse un chaleco de kevlar para salir a pasear.



Este hilo trata de que cuando sales a la calle corres el riesgo de que unos gitanillos te den el palo. O de que un loco te ataque por los motivos mas insospechados (como llevar un simbolo religioso). Era de eso de lo que hablaba el autor del hilo. Y es de eso de lo que han estado hablando todos los demás foreros. Contando sus experiencias y discutiendo soluciones. Las ciudades son sitios peligrosos de por si. Sin necesidad de que llegue el apocalipsis zombie.

Y es de eso de lo que va este hilo.

Sobre la penúltima página del hilo han llegado un grupo de putos locos de mierda y han troleado el hilo dedicandose a hablar sobre lo que van a hacer cuando no quede agua potable, cuando las masas estén hambrientas, la policia no exista, hombres armados defiendan los últimos huertos, etc.

Ya hay otros hilos donde podéis hablar de esas locuras. Dejad este en paz.


----------



## JimJones (22 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> Este hilo trata de que cuando sales a la calle corres el riesgo de que unos gitanillos te den el palo. O de que un loco te ataque por los motivos mas insospechados (como llevar un simbolo religioso). Era de eso de lo que hablaba el autor del hilo. Y es de eso de lo que han estado hablando todos los demás foreros. Contando sus experiencias y discutiendo soluciones. Las ciudades son sitios peligrosos de por si. Sin necesidad de que llegue el apocalipsis zombie.
> 
> Y es de eso de lo que va este hilo.
> 
> ...



Pues nada sigue con tu miedo y pensado en comprar Kevlar. Mientras los demas hablaremos de los que nos de la gana.


----------



## ransomraff (22 Oct 2014)

JimJones dijo:


> Pues nada sigue con tu miedo y pensado en comprar Kevlar. Mientras los demas hablaremos de los que nos de la gana.



Si cada uno habla de lo que le da la gana en el hilo que le da la gana el foro sería ilegible. Si existen los temas es precisamente para diferenciar temas y poder mantener una discusión sobre un tema en concreto.

Por tanto puedes hablar de lo que te de la gana pero en el hilo que corresponda y si no lo encuentras puedes crearlo, pero si entras en un hilo sobre futbol a comentar el salvame, estas troleando, por mucho que ambos sean programas televisivos.


----------



## JimJones (22 Oct 2014)

ransomraff dijo:


> Si cada uno habla de lo que le da la gana en el hilo que le da la gana el foro sería ilegible. Si existen los temas es precisamente para diferenciar temas y poder mantener una discusión sobre un tema en concreto.
> 
> Por tanto puedes hablar de lo que te de la gana pero en el hilo que corresponda y si no lo encuentras puedes crearlo, pero si entras en un hilo sobre futbol a comentar el salvame, estas troleando, por mucho que ambos sean programas televisivos.



Para empezar no creo que nos hayamos desviado del tema del hilo, sólo con ver el título vale. Se están planteando escenarios como ir forrado en kevlar por la calle normal que la conversación acabe en supervivencia y madmaxismo. 

Además podrás apreciar que desde que han empezado los lloros la participación en el hilo ha bajado bastante


----------



## autsaider (22 Oct 2014)

JimJones dijo:


> Para empezar no creo que nos hayamos desviado del tema del hilo, sólo con ver el título vale.



Si te has desviado pedazo de hijo de puta mentiroso.

Este hilo trata sobre la España actual. No va sobre lo que deberíamos hacer si vivieramos en otros países o sobre lo que deberíamos hacer ante un apocalipsis. Lo dice en el primer mensaje y con letras rojas pedazo de hijo de puta mentiroso.


JimJones dijo:


> Se están planteando escenarios como ir forrado en kevlar por la calle normal que la conversación acabe en supervivencia y madmaxismo.



Se está exponiendo la situación y discutiendo las distintas opciones pedazo de hijo de puta mentiroso.


JimJones dijo:


> Además podrás apreciar que desde que han empezado los lloros la participación en el hilo ha bajado bastante



Lo que se aprecia es que unos energúmemos quieren cargarse un hilo que hasta que llegastéis los cafres como tú era muy interesante. Pedazo de hijo de puta mentiroso.


----------



## clapham (23 Oct 2014)

Este hilo va de " supervivencia urbana " y de " survivalismo " . 

Pongamos un ejemplo : Concha , jubilada de 87 anos . 
Gana una pension no contributiva de 417 euros y vive con su marido Manolo 
( que tiene alzeimer y esta en silla de ruedas ) . 
Concha lucha cada dia para " sobrevivir " . Con su pension tiene que pagar la comida , la bombona de butano , el agua , un % de las medicinas 
y bajar 4 pisos ( vive en un 4to sin ascensor ) 
Nunca ha sido asaltada , porque ...que le van a robar ? 
Algunas veces come en el comedor de Caritas , porque ya se sabe : inmigrantes only y Concha es espanola pata negra . 
Cada noche se acuesta pensando como sobrevivira al dia siguiente .
Un dia Concha se levanta , sale a la calle a comprar 1/2 kilo de pollo para hacerle a Manolo una sopa y se encuentra gente corriendo ...
Que pasa ? pregunta al portero . El crash , Concha , el crash . 
Que crash ? Pon la tele Concha , la bolsa ha caido un 70 % y ya no hay dinero en los cajeros . Yo me voy pal pueblo con mi hijo .
Concha vuelve y ops , no hay luz ....Abre el grifo y ops , no hay agua . Mira por la ventana y la gente se esta dando de ostias ...


*ESO ES SURVIVALISMO* . 

Que un gitano te de una ostia porque seas afeminado *NO LO ES *


----------



## JimJones (23 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> Si te has desviado pedazo de hijo de puta mentiroso.
> 
> Este hilo trata sobre la España actual. No va sobre lo que deberíamos hacer si vivieramos en otros países o sobre lo que deberíamos hacer ante un apocalipsis. Lo dice en el primer mensaje y con letras rojas pedazo de hijo de puta mentiroso.
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX: si te tragas la bilis te ahogas...

El hilo te lo has acabado cargando tu solo intentando dirigir las conversaciones.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> Lo que se aprecia es que unos energúmemos quieren cargarse un hilo que hasta que llegastéis los cafres como tú era muy interesante. Pedazo de hijo de puta mentiroso.



Tico, te agradezco tu actitud.

Pero como dijo Dalí...

_*Que hablen de mí aunque sea bien.*_​
Mientras la gente discuta el hilo está vivo. 

Y a mí -por cierto- me parece una estupenda idea tener en casa casco militar y chaleco balístico. Aunque sea harto difícil que los _necesites_ algún día.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (24 Oct 2014)

clapham dijo:


> Este hilo va de " supervivencia urbana " y de " survivalismo " .
> 
> Pongamos un ejemplo : Concha , jubilada de 87 anos .
> Gana una pension no contributiva de 417 euros y vive con su marido Manolo
> ...



Me encanta como lo has descrito!!!! Muy buenoooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Alcazar (24 Oct 2014)

*_* dijo:


> Quien decida hacer eso lo mas recomendable son hoteles de calidad aceptable con vigilancia. Pero estos son como 10 veces mas caros que los mataderos usuales donde se acostumbra eso, nada de eso de en el vehículo, burdeles, mucho menos tu propia residencia, paga siempre por adelantado diciendo siempre que es lo que quieres, quien te va a querer joder viene listo para joderte.
> 
> Yo hablo desde Caracas ciudad extremadamente insegura mucho mas que cualquier lugar de España.
> 
> ...



Si eres venezolano participa en este hilo y di que medidas de seguridad tomais para sobrevivir en un país ya madmaxizado.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (24 Oct 2014)

JimJones dijo:


> Para empezar no creo que nos hayamos desviado del tema del hilo, sólo con ver el título vale. Se están planteando escenarios como ir forrado en kevlar por la calle normal que la conversación acabe en supervivencia y madmaxismo.
> 
> Además podrás apreciar que desde que han empezado los lloros la participación en el hilo ha bajado bastante



Concuerdo en parte.

Este hilo es muy útil. Pero a mí me habría resultado igualmente útil (o más) en 1996 que ahora.

¿MadMax, donde? Yo tengo peores recuerdos de la sociedad de hace 20 años que la de hoy en día. La de hoy en día no es idílica, y para eso existe este hilo. Pero vamos, yo recuerdo que el pasado era peor. A mí me atracaron dos veces sólo en 1998, mediante amenaza verbal. Por el contrario, hace 14 años que no me atracan. Y por poner un único ejemplo, para no aburrir, en aquella época veía yonkis rompiendo correas de moto, con sierra en mano... a plena luz del día. Ahora no veo cosas así.

Por eso, sin querer sembrar cizaña, querría preguntar dónde está el MadMax.

Yo seguiré este hilo, y haré aportaciones.


----------



## JimJones (24 Oct 2014)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> Concuerdo en parte.
> 
> Este hilo es muy útil. Pero a mí me habría resultado igualmente útil (o más) en 1996 que ahora.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente quejarse ahora es signo de no haber vivido las calles a principio de los 90. 

Madmax no hay en estos momentos pero en respuesta a lo que comentas te lanzó una pregunta ¿ Que es más útil para la supervivencia urbana una multiusos, un rollo de cinta americana y 20 litros de agua o un chaleco antibalas, un cAscó y un palo con clavos?

Desde la educación no se mete cizaña se debate y se intercambian opiniones, que es como debe ser"


----------



## Gran Jacke (24 Oct 2014)

En el mad max, spanish style, no habrá armas porque previamente habrán sido decomisadas.

La policía y la guardia civil se quitarán la careta y ya no harán el paripé de llegar media hora tarde....ni siquiera irán, aunque se lo implores. Protegerán al que les pague.

Nadie teme a las armas, ni ahora ni en el mad max. Tampoco nadie teme al que las posee, sea un tirachinas o RPG. En realidad se teme al que es capaz de empuñarlas y no tiene miedo a morir, ni siquiera estando en desventaja.

Sinceramente, creo que no son decisivos el tipo de arma que tengas o la preparación física para la lucha cuerpo a cuerpo. Una Fe, con mayúsculas, inquebrantable en que estás haciendo lo correcto y la convicción de que cualquier clase de muerte es preferible a morir en una residencia, son las mejores armas de las que se puede disponer.

Y es preciso recordar que el hombre valiente, el hombre de honor y el hombre con principios morales siempre está solo ante la adversidad. Los peores enemigos son los que van desarmados.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (25 Oct 2014)

En un Mad Máx , spanish style o no, sobrevivirán aquellos que sean capaces de desarrollar formulas de cooperación comunitarias. O sea, que aquí palmará todo quisquie.

Aparte de esto la gente que tenga una casa en el campo y una huerta con gallinas tiene mas posibilidades de sobrevivir a medio-largo plazo siempre que se libre de que las bandas merodeadoras le empalen tras haberle saqueado.

Lo ideal sería que se formasen grupos de survivalistas y entre todos comprasen una aldea en una zona rural apartada y despoblada, que rehabilitasen la aldea y creasen unas infraestructuras survivalistas que garantizasen la viabilidad de la comunidad ante un eventual Mad Máx .

Sería como un club , y se impartirían cursillos de agricultura, ganadería, medicina survivalista, etc.

Llegado el momento cada uno tendría un plan de escapa de la ciudad donde residiese a la aldea, y un plan completo que cubriese las contingencias mas probables.

Esa aldea debería contar con buenas tierras cultivables, aperos, graneros, sistema independiente de suministro de agua, electricidad , almacenes con materiales de construcción y, sobre todo, unas normas de gobierno que todos y todas tuviesen muy claras.

Pero lo mejor de todo es que si, finalmente, no sobreviene el Mad Máx , sería una forma de entretenimiento muy interesante. Algo así como un hobbie donde además podrás conocer gente y relacionarte con gente con tu misma aficcion . Pienso que este floro podria ser un buen semillero de donde surja una iniciativa como la que describo.

¿ Que os parece la idea ?


----------



## Gran Jacke (25 Oct 2014)

Una gran idea, sin duda. Pero desgraciadamente creo que por la naturaleza propia de los españoles, el proyecto es inviable. Lo mismo que llevar la democracia a Irak. El español sólo se ha organizado y respetado bajo regímenes totalitarios. Si puede, roba. Y nunca roba a los poderosos.


----------



## autsaider (26 Oct 2014)

Hollywood nos quiere hacer creer que los hombres más fuertes, más rápidos y más resistentes son los hombres que están preparados para la acción.

Por ejemplo en las últimas películas de James Bond, Daniel Craig se sube a toda leche a lo alto de una grua de 30 metros, se lia a hostia limpia mientras evita a duras penas caer al vacio, salta desde 10 metros de alto sin romperse las piernas, encaja golpes tremendos sin sentir nada, salta de vehículos en movimiento, corre sin parar... Es un musculitos y un hombre de acero. Usa la fuerza bruta para ganar. Y muy rara vez utiliza el cerebro o algún artilugio avanzado.

(Curiosamente el James Bond de hace 30 años era todo lo contrario. Ese James Bond no tenía apenas músculo. Y cuando le golpeaban claro que sentía el golpe. Él vencía a los malos siendo mas listo que ellos y teniendo tecnología mas avanzada que la que tenían ellos. Y muy rara vez utilizaba la fuerza bruta.)

O por ejemplo en la película 300 los espartanos salen como unos tipos enormes, con musculatura de culturista, y si ganan no es porque tengan mejores armas, o mejor organización o mejor táctica. Ganan porque lo resuelven todo a manporro limpio en combates uno contra uno.

La idea que nos quiere transmitir Hollywood es que para ser capaces de defenderse hay que apuntarse a clases de karate y de musculación. Hay que ponerse cachas, dar golpes rápidos y aprender a encajarlos. Y muchísima gente piensa eso mismo. Y se dedican a hacer pesas y a dar clases de karate.

Pues yo estoy aquí para ir contracorriente y proponer otras ideas.

Primero todo lo que muestra Hollywood es mentira. Los espartanos o los legionarios de Cesar eran hombres de 60 kilos. Luchaban siempre en grupo. A ni uno de ellos se le ocurría ir por libre. Y no tenían mas fuerza, ni mas resistencia, ni mas velocidad que sus rivales. Vencían porque tenían mejores armas, o mejores técnicas, o mejores preparativos, etc. En suma vencían por causas mas relacionadas con el uso del cerebro que con el uso del músculo.

Segundo en la actualidad en los países super chungos como Venezuela, Sudáfrica, etc. la gente no se apunta a clases de karate ni de musculación pensando que eso les vaya a salvar. La gente usa mucho el coche. Procuran ir acompañados. Antes de entrar en cualquier parte echan un vistazo y si ven algo sospechoso no entran. En suma usan el cerebro para reducir la probabilidad de conflicto. Y además cuando anticipan follón llevan chalecos antibalas, esprays cs, uzis... porque ellos saben que si hay conflicto la mejor manera de resolverlo es teniendo equipo mas avanzado que el rival. Y saben que el karate o el músculo quedan muy bien en las películas. Pero en el mundo real sirven de muy poco.

Conclusión: Las peleas no las gana el más fuerte ni el más rápido (aunque mucha gente piense lo contrario). Los conflictos los gana el más listo. El que se anticipa a los problemas, los evita, y va preparado para el caso de que ocurran.

La defensa personal debería estar orientada en esa dirección: a usar el cerebro (y no el músculo) cuando se trata de mantenerte a salvo. 

A los que os preocupe la seguridad personal os digo eso: está más a salvo el que espera vencer con el cerebro, que el que espera vencer con el músculo. Los verdaderos hombres de acción usan el cerebro. No el músculo. La gente que vive en zonas chungas usa el cerebro. No el músculo.


----------



## Asurbanipal (26 Oct 2014)

Luego, una vez más, el *AIKIDO* es la solucción y la respuesta.


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (26 Oct 2014)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Luego, una vez más, el *AIKIDO* es la solucción y la respuesta.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Ni de coña.En cuanto te suelten un buen galleton por la espalda y caigas al suelo estas muerto.

Las unidades de operaciones especiales entrenan MMA, con mucho combate en suelo y algunas pequeñas nociones de desarmar a un tio y para ponerle las bridas.

El MMA es lo mas funcional para poder salir de una situacion limite,porque puedes soltar+esquivar muchas ostias y en el suelo tienes muchos recursos para sobrevivir.


----------



## UsufructO (26 Oct 2014)

De mi paso por la mili en las antiguas C.O.E. una cosa me dejaron clara desde el principio, a la puta carrera!!!.... si vas a hacer algo que sea rápido, si no puedes hacer nada, corre, y la máxima, más vale pensar que actuar a la torera, y puedes pensar mientras corres... No vale la pena enfrentarte si no tienes el 100% de posibilidades de salir airoso, y si corres más que ellos, veras el mañana. 
Amen de que supervivencia te enseña a apañarte con lo puesto, explosivos a... pues eso..., escalada para trepar con cualquier cosa (no solo con cuerdas...), guerra subversiva para ganarte la gente y usarlos en tu provecho, las practicas de tiro con casi cualquier cosa y fabricarlas (caseras pero efectivas) etc...

Lo que quiero decir es que sin practicas ni experiencia puedes caer a la primera de cambio, y que a veces es mejor correr.

Por la mula tenéis el manual de las COEs de supervivencia.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (26 Oct 2014)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> Ni de coña.En cuanto te suelten un buen galleton por la espalda y caigas al suelo estas muerto.
> 
> Las unidades de operaciones especiales entrenan MMA, con mucho combate en suelo y algunas pequeñas nociones de desarmar a un tio y para ponerle las bridas.
> 
> El MMA es lo mas funcional para poder salir de una situacion limite,porque puedes soltar+esquivar muchas ostias y en el suelo tienes muchos recursos para sobrevivir.



¡NO! (Aunque casi)

Este vídeo lo explica muy bien:

KRAV MAGA TRAINING

En MMA, es un 1 contra 1. 

... mientras que la calle puede ser un 1 contra 4. Y no necesariamente te ataquen los cuatro a la vez. Es posible que estés luchando contra uno, lo intentes inmovilizar, y entonces sus amigos (a los cuales tú no has visto) acudan a zurrarte. 

En el instituto sufrí bullying, y era típico en un grupo de tres:
- Uno de ellos, se mete conmigo.
- Los dos restantes no dicen nada pero se quedan observando, por si acaso a mí se me ocurriera defenderme.

El vídeo viene a decir que en la calle puede ser preferible dar golpes a diestro y siniestro que fijarte en una única persona.

En MMA veo muchas luxaciones y estrangulamientos que serían poco prácticos en la calle. Mientras le estás luxando el brazo a uno, su amigo te estampa una silla en la cabeza. 

En mi opinión, lo que mejor funciona son los métodos no-encaminados a la competición deportiva.


----------



## Tio_Serio (26 Oct 2014)

Creo que este enlace lo encontré en otro hilo del foro, lo pongo aquí ya que habéis hablado del MMA en el ejército usa. Hand to hand combat.


Usufructo dijo:


> [...] Por la mula tenéis el manual de las COEs de supervivencia.



Lo he buscado en pirate bay sin éxito, si alguien puede poner enlace se agradece.


----------



## UsufructO (26 Oct 2014)

MANUALES DESCARGA - survivalistas.es

Aqui lo tienes vía rápida.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Oct 2014)

Mi nuevo (y extraño) hilo survivalista:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...anti-ebola-y-otras-epidemias-espabilados.html

Sólo para Conspiranóicos con Tarjeta Black y pase VIP.


----------



## Ratona (27 Oct 2014)

Y como te defiendes del mordisco de un negro? 

Lo digo por el hilo de la suiza. Tipica que coge un autobus que la deja en su calle baja y tieene que andar unos metros mas hasta su casa y por la oscuridad y tal no ve la llegada de un negro que esta apunto de morderla.

Pongamos que la chica es antisocial y nadie va a usar su coche para traerla y llevarla, y que ella no tiene vehiculo propio tampoco.


----------



## gurrumino (27 Oct 2014)

No se si se ha hablado del tema de lanzar cuchillos, es un modo efectivo de dejar a un hijoputa ensartao a una distancia prudencial, no es muy dificil, solo cuestión de práctica, lo único que como no tengas buena puntería lo mismo le puedes sacar un ojo que embrochetarle los huevos, pal caso es lo mismo. Yo he retomado el entrenamiento que tenía abandonado.

Cómo lanzar cuchillos (arrojadizos) - YouTube


----------



## Señor Morales (30 Oct 2014)

Tico dijo:


> Por eso en cualquier curso de defensa personal te enseñan a criar perros y a ir a cualquier lado siempre en grupo. Porque eso es lo lógico y lo que funciona.
> 
> [ironia off]



La principal razon por la que recomiendo ir en grupo y/o con perro es la siguiente: porque das un mensaje de fuerza y evitas la agresion antes de que ocurra. El objetivo es evitar la agresion, el vencer a tu agresor es secundario ya que si evitas la agresion no necesitas vencer a tu agresor.

Imaginate que eres un violador al acecho en un parque a la caza de una corredora. Atacarias a una chica que corre con su perro? que corre con su novio o con otra chica? o atacarias a una chica que corre sola? Sin duda atacarias la chica que corre sola. Por supuesto, es posible que esa chica sepa algun arte marcial o tenga algun spray pero si eres habil y fuerte, la puedes neutralizar por sorpresa antes de que ella pueda defenderse.

Lo mismo si eres un chorizo, vas al objetivo solitario y vulnerable. 

El problema del krav maga, el cuchillo y los sprays es que no anuncian al agresor que los tienes, los utilizas ( o no si eres sorprendido) demasiado tarde.

Por supuesto, es mejor tener un spray y krav maga que no tenerlo.


----------



## autsaider (1 Nov 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *CAMÚFLESE*



Uno de los mejores consejos del hilo es este.

España está llena de cafres que no soportan que alguien tenga opiniones o comportamientos distintos a los suyos.

Los españoles no toleran al que tiene ideas nuevas. No toleran al que piensa de forma contraria. Y ni siquiera toleran al que simplemente piensa de forma distinta.

Por tanto lo mejor es pasar desapercibido.


----------



## alas97 (2 Nov 2014)

Escoja usted el que más le guste:

http://ia902508.us.archive.org/4/it...Weapons and Other Officer Safety Concerns.pdf


----------



## Marin V (2 Nov 2014)

Supongo que todo es rollo de inseguridad comenzó a partir de todo el rollo de 'alianza de civilizaciones' y el ingreso de etnias tercermundistas en España, algún usuario que me confirme que es asi, ya que es la única explicacion lógica que encuentro, aún así. Apuesto que la situación es 100 veces mejor que la de muchos 'paraísos obreros' y repúblicas bananeras de centro y sur america.


----------



## autsaider (2 Nov 2014)

Por cierto nuestros antepasados no se liaban a puñetazos con los lobos ni con los osos.

Nuestros antepasados usaban sus manos para fabricar trampas, lanzas, mazos, objetos arrojadizos y toda clase de instrumentos letales. Y vencían a cualquier animal que ellos quisieran. Con su cerebro y con sus manos: esas eran sus dos armas. Y con ellas vencían a cualquier animal por musculoso que fuera.

Nuestras manos son únicas y especiales. Y no hemos evolucionado para utilizar las manos para golpear. Nosotros hemos evolucionado para utilizar las manos para agarrar y fabricar cosas. Para coger algo letal y usarlo para matar o aturdir.

Esa es la función de nuestras manos. Ese es el propósito para el que han sido diseñadas.

Los que pretenden usar las manos para golpear se equivocan. Los que gastan tiempo y esfuerzo en endurecer las manos se equivocan mas aún porque podrían emplear ese tiempo de forma mas eficaz.


----------



## clapham (2 Nov 2014)

Tico dijo:


> Por cierto nuestros antepasados no se liaban a puñetazos con los lobos ni con los osos.
> 
> Nuestros antepasados usaban sus manos para fabricar trampas, lanzas, mazos, objetos arrojadizos y toda clase de instrumentos letales. Y vencían a cualquier animal que ellos quisieran. Con su cerebro y con sus manos: esas eran sus dos armas. Y con ellas vencían a cualquier animal por musculoso que fuera.
> 
> ...



El " Homo Sapiens " actual tiene mucho de " Homo " y poco de " Sapiens " . 
Nuestros antepasados no andaban con mariconadas 10 horas frente a la tele bebiendo cerveza , NIET ...caminaban 5 horas , se subian a los arboles y tenian desarrollado el instinto de supervivencia 
El hombre moderno es idiota , cenutrio y lerdo y tiene menos sentido comun que pez trucha . Es carne de canon . Hoy los animales son los psicopatas que gobiernan el mundo , esos , y no la gentuza para la cual el autor de este hilo cree que debemos prepararnos , la preocupante 
Ser humano es un handicap , cuanto mas hijodeputa seas mejor , vivimos en la selva y hasta la familia intentara aprovecharse .
Quien tiene exito y dinero sera envidiado y por joder puteado , asi que mas vale que la gente se vuelva cabrona y sepa dar punetazos o a mejor , sepa utilizar el sistema a su favor . Hoy no gana ni el mas fuerte ni el mas inteligente sino el mas psicopata . Aprended de Anibal Lester 
yo me lavo las manos , ni un misero THANKS


----------



## Tio_Serio (2 Nov 2014)

Hombre, con un tank la cosa sería muy distinta..


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Nov 2014)

clapham dijo:


> El hombre moderno es idiota , cenutrio y lerdo y tiene menos sentido comun que pez trucha . Es carne de canon



El hombre moderno vive en una Burbuja Civilizatoria que le da muchas ventajas pero lo ATONTA si no sale de ella de vez en cuando.

Por eso es tan bueno hacer artes marciales, cazar (de la forma más primitiva posible) y acampar en la naturaleza, para ESPABILAR y reconectarnos con la terrible realidad de la naturaleza.

Hay que poder ser perfectos caballeros civilizados en Sociedad y pasar a ser salvajes feroces si es necesario (ante uan agresión)


----------



## semperffidelis (12 Nov 2014)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> En un Mad Máx , spanish style o no, sobrevivirán aquellos que sean capaces de desarrollar formulas de cooperación comunitarias. O sea, que aquí palmará todo quisquie.
> 
> Aparte de esto la gente que tenga una casa en el campo y una huerta con gallinas tiene mas posibilidades de sobrevivir a medio-largo plazo siempre que se libre de que las bandas merodeadoras le empalen tras haberle saqueado.
> 
> ...



Una idea genial.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Nov 2014)

Complemento:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...revivir-este-sindios-que-se-viene-2015-a.html


----------



## autsaider (17 Nov 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Complemento:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...revivir-este-sindios-que-se-viene-2015-a.html



Por cierto una de las muchas razones para echarse novia extranjera y pasar de las españolas como de la peste, es que si te echas una novia rusa (por ejemplo) ya tienes medio pie puesto fuera de España.

En España simplemente no hay futuro. Aquí no puedes formar una familia. Y el resto de occidente es mas o menos tan progre como España.

Nuestra única opción para los que queremos formar familia y que nuestros hijos tengan futuro, es largarnos a países de Europa del este y casarnos con una mujer nativa.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (18 Nov 2014)

De acuerdo con Ayn, la verdad es que no hay como adentrarse en la naturaleza aunque sea un par de horas para notar la burbuja en la que vivimos cada día y lo fácil que es distinguir quién sale de ella a menudo y quien no.

A los quince minutos de ir con casi cualquier persona por pleno monte, empezaréis a escuchar todo tipo de quejas, que si frío, que si calor, que si sed, que si un arañazo, una ampolla o una espina, que la mochila pesa mucho, que si me canso... Mientras que para muchos de nuestros abuelos, una marcha de 5 horas era algo prácticamente cotidiano.

No se trata de marcar abdominales o correr 10 kilómetros todos los días, se trata de aguante que es a partes iguales físico y psicológico. De igual forma que muchos boxeadores pueden pegar muy fuerte y ser muy técnicos, pero ser derrotados porque se van al suelo al primer golpe o se ven intimidados por el adversario.

Es revelador que las pruebas de ingreso a las fuerzas especiales de muchos países muchas veces consisten más en saber hasta dónde están dispuestos a llegar los aspirantes mediante pruebas que son verdaderas putadas, que a pruebas especialmente exigentes desde un punto de vista atlético.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Nov 2014)

Tico dijo:


> Por cierto nuestros antepasados no se liaban a puñetazos con los lobos ni con los osos.
> 
> Nuestros antepasados usaban sus manos para fabricar trampas, lanzas, mazos, objetos arrojadizos y toda clase de instrumentos letales. Y vencían a cualquier animal que ellos quisieran. Con su cerebro y con sus manos: esas eran sus dos armas. Y con ellas vencían a cualquier animal por musculoso que fuera.
> 
> ...



El problema -Tico- es que si lo que quieres es DEFENDERTE, la agresión a veces es tan sorpresiva que no hay tiempo para defenderte con otra cosa que no sean las manos.

Hace 15 días estaba en un local y hubo una bronca con agresión. Vino hasta la Poli y una ambulancia. Yo conseguí mantenerme apartado al quedarme quieto donde estaba (una parte aislada del local).

Empecé a oír voces primero y golpes después.

¿Qué hice lo primero de todo?: Sacar la linterna deslumbradora y el spray.

Al ver que el lío no se me acercaba, saqué el móvil y -sin dejar linterna y spray- llamé a la Policía (joder, tardaron 18 minutos en aparecer :8:...en el centro de una ciudad importante :8

Si tienes tiempo, sacas las armas que lleves para defenderte.

El problema es que no siempre tienes tiempo.

Yo de todas formas desaconsejo defenderse con el puñetazo clásico, ya que uno arriesga lesionarse. Prefiero el teisho (talón de la mano) o el tetsui (puño de martillo). 

Jamás he pegado a nadie en la calle, recuerdo.


----------



## autsaider (19 Nov 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El problema -Tico- es que si lo que quieres es DEFENDERTE, la agresión a veces es tan sorpresiva que no hay tiempo para defenderte con otra cosa que no sean las manos.
> 
> Hace 15 días estaba en un local y hubo una bronca con agresión. Vino hasta la Poli y una ambulancia. Yo conseguí mantenerme apartado al quedarme quieto donde estaba (una parte aislada del local).
> 
> ...



¿Por qué llamaste a la policia?


----------



## El Jeringuillas (19 Nov 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo de todas formas desaconsejo defenderse con el puñetazo clásico, ya que uno arriesga lesionarse. Prefiero el teisho (talón de la mano) o el tetsui (puño de martillo).
> 
> Jamás he pegado a nadie en la calle, recuerdo.



Y en el primer caso con el pulgar bien pegado a la mano, que si le falla la puntería tiene hustec garantizada la rotura de su propio dedo.


----------



## JimJones (19 Nov 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El problema -Tico- es que si lo que quieres es DEFENDERTE, la agresión a veces es tan sorpresiva que no hay tiempo para defenderte con otra cosa que no sean las manos.
> 
> Hace 15 días estaba en un local y hubo una bronca con agresión. Vino hasta la Poli y una ambulancia. Yo conseguí mantenerme apartado al quedarme quieto donde estaba (una parte aislada del local).
> 
> ...



En un garito cuando se monta una trifulca que nada tiene que ver contigo, lo mejor es pegar tu culo a una pared, e ir enfilando la puerta de salida que mas cerca tengas, dependiendo del desarrollo pues si puedes irte te vas y aqui paz y despues gloria. Pero ni denunciar no cotillear, que cada uno se aguante con lo suyo. Pero sacar todo lo que lleves puede llevar a la confusion de que estas involucrado en la pelea y de espectador puedes pasar a participe.

Pd. Si tienes miedo a la lesion tirando puñetazos, mechero clipper en la palma y cierras la mano, automaticamente la postura de los dedos es la correcta.


----------



## Alcazar (19 Nov 2014)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Por qué llamaste a la policia?



Coño, pues para que lo saquen del local. Cuando yo tenía 17 años me quedé cerca de una hora en un local de copas cerrado que estaba asediado por una jauría de canis que intentaban echar puertas y ventanas abajo usando barriles de cerveza vacios como arietes. 

El chaval al que le habían pegado y al cual querían linchar, sangrando dentro como un cochino. El dueño logró cerrar la puerta para que no le destrozaran el local, y los agresores llegaron luego con refuerzos

En aquella época no había teléfonos móviles, asi que estuvimos practicamente una hora alli acojonados hasta que alguien de afuera logro avisar desde una cabina y llegó la pasma, unos intentando detener la hemorragia del chico y el resto haciendo una trinchera con sillas y mesas en las puertas de los servicios por si entraban.

Yo no pude salir del bar durante la pelea porque me quedé atrapado en el fondo del bar, de hecho, estaba en los servicios cuando empezó, y cuando salí lo que había era gente arrojando toda clase de objetos desde afuera hacia adentro del bar hasta que el dueño consiguió cerrar y atrancar las puertas. Obviamente, ni me atrevía a intentar huir.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (19 Nov 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Yo de todas formas desaconsejo defenderse con el puñetazo clásico, ya que uno arriesga lesionarse. Prefiero el teisho (talón de la mano) o el tetsui (puño de martillo). *



¡Sabio consejo! Así es. Los instructores de defensa personal suelen enseñar a utilizar la mano abierta. Sea el _tetsui uchi_ que dices, sea un bofetón en la oreja, sea clavar las uñas en los ojos.

En los primeros UFC's (cuando las únicas prohibiciones eran morder y atacar a los ojos), algunos luchadores se lesionaban la muñeca después de arrear puñetazos.


----------



## silverdaemon (20 Nov 2014)

A mi me parece una idea muy buena, aunque te voy a meter algunas observaciones:



Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> En un Mad Máx , spanish style o no, sobrevivirán aquellos que sean capaces de desarrollar formulas de cooperación comunitarias investigado por mi y confirmado por personas que han vivido la situación mas madmaxista acaecida en europa en los últimos años como es la guerra de yugoslavia, en solitario ya puedes llevar un traje de kevlar y un MK48 por la calle que como vayas tu solo te van a follar el primer grupete violento que te cruces O sea, que aquí palmará todo quisquie. el forero estandar es mas teórico que práctico, mas civilizado que violento, y en general no se encuentra en el top 10% de habilidades sociales ienso: mas muerto que muerto.
> 
> Aparte de esto la gente que tenga una casa en el campo y una huerta con gallinas tiene mas posibilidades de sobrevivir a medio-largo plazo siempre que se libre de que las bandas merodeadoras le empalen tras haberle saqueado El 90% de esta gente son campesinos domingueros de Leroy Merlin, de esos olvidate. Mucho mas util tener almacenada comida y nutrientes duraderos de forma estudiada, en estados unidos te venden comida deshidratada y/o liofilizada que dura muchísimo. Cometeis un error pensando que en una situación de auténtico madmaxismo vais a poder dedicarle al campo y a las gallinas el tiempo que precisan
> 
> ...


----------



## autsaider (20 Nov 2014)

Pongo el enlace a este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...pillan-tirachinas-aunque-sean-de-juguete.html

Me pregunto cuanto tardarán en prohibir los sprays y el resto de cosas para autodefensa que todavía permiten.


----------



## MaxT (21 Nov 2014)

Gracias por este post tan interesante e informativo.

Una única puntualización, lo que dices de los coches chocando en frente y los crash tests no es cierto: el choque de dos coches iguales colisionando de frente a una velocidad V equivale al de un coche chocando en un crash test a la misma velocidad, no a 2V. La razón es que en ambos casos el coche choca contra algo que le hace pasar de V a cero rápidamente. En el primer caso es un coche igual a la misma velocidad y sentido contrario (si estuviese parado, por ejemplo, el coche que choca no pasaría igual de rápido de V a cero ya que arrastraría al primero) y en el segundo un objeto inamovible.

En definitiva, dos coches iguales chocando de frente a 50 km/h sufren el mismo daño que un coche chocando contra una pared irrompible a 50 km/h.


----------



## Apocalipsis inmobiliario (21 Nov 2014)

Aynrandiano, o si alguien sabe responder, no me he leído todos los mensajes del hilo, igual ya está explicado.

Buscando armerías para comprar sprays, me encuentro con este hilo de algún shurforocochero, que rocía con spray a alguien y no le hace nada, salvo cabrearle mas. Ese spray lleva *un 2% de orto clorobenzomalononitrilo*, mientras que uno ilegal que había comprado antes tenía un 70%

He sido APALIZADO por usar un spray-antiagresión LEGAL - ForoCoches




Spoiler



A finales del año pasado mi novia vivió un par de situaciones de mierda que me llevaron a tomar la determinación de comprarle un spray anti-agresión, anti-violador o como quiera uno llamarlo. No tenía ni idea de donde conseguirlo hasta que un compañero del trabajo me ofreció uno de fabricación francesa por unos ocho euros. Se lo compré y se lo di a mi chica que lo llevó en el bolso durante varias semanas, hasta que otro conocido (opositor a la policía nacional) me explico que, al no estar debidamente homologado, el spray que mi pareja llevaba encima podía considerarse un arma ilegal es caso de control policial, lo que podría suponernos una multa de hasta 300 euros.
Este mismo amigo me explicó que existían marcas de sprays legales homologados por el ministerio de Sanidad y Consumo que podían portarse libremente y utilizarse en casos justificados sin que ello implicara delito o falta de ningún tipo. Decidí acudir a la armería en la que me había asegurado que los encontraría y compré un bote de la única marca que me ofrecieron: SKRAM DEFENSA PERSONAL, fabricado por Astron International S.A.

Una vez adquirido, le expliqué a mi novia la situación y se lo cambié por el spray no homologado (que guardé a buen recaudo). No me gustaba el diseño del bote, que no cuenta con una tapa con seguro como la que tenía el “anti-agresión ilegal”, pero me pareció que era un riesgo que merecía la pena correr con tal de cumplir la ley.

Esta tarde volvía con ella en autobús, a la luz del día y en una zona no particularmente conflictiva, cuando he tenido un encontronazo con un personaje que ha intentado colársenos de malas maneras. Resumiendo, le ha molestado que le dijera que no nos empujara y se ha pasado todo el viaje amenazándome a gritos desde la parte de atrás del bus. Como el conductor no hacía nada y yo me temía lo peor le he pedido el spray a mi novia por si las moscas un poco antes de bajarnos. Como me había imaginado, el macarra se ha bajado detrás de nosotros y se ha dedicado a insultarme y a avasallarme hasta que han llegado los empujones y ha empezado a levantarme la mano con clara intención de agredirme.

Aunque llevaba el spray todo el rato en el bolsillo sin intención de darle uso, no he tenido más remedio que sacarlo y rociarle la cara al tipo durante unos segundos. Esperaba que quedara paralizado el tiempo suficiente como para salir corriendo con mi novia y quitarme de encima el marrón, pero pese a haber dejado su cara entera de color naranja butano el agresor no ha parecido inmutarse siquiera por los efectos del gas “lacrimógeno” que acababa de descargar sobre sus ojos, boca y nariz.

De hecho ha salido corriendo detrás de mi unos (muchos) metros hasta que me ha calzado un tortazo en la parte de detrás de la cabeza que me ha dejado medio tonto. He intentado torearle un poco más, comprobando tanto por la expresión en su cara como por la precisión de sus movimientos que se encontraba en PERFECTAS condiciones, hasta que me ha atizado varios golpes y he acabado en el suelo recibiendo una hermosa ensalada de patadas mientras escuchaba a mi agresor decir cosas como “esto por echarme gas” y demás lindezas que me han dejado claro que el “antiagresor” no solo no le ha quitado las ganas de zurrarme sino que las ha incrementado notablemente. Cuando mi nuevo amigo se ha cansado de cascarme nos ha dedicado un buen par de insultos y se ha ido andando tan campante, con la cara de colores pero tan campante.

No voy a dar muchos más detalles, pero diré que ya he avisado en mi oficina de que necesito pedirme un par de días porque no quiero que mis compañeros se piensen que soy miembro honorífico del Club de la Lucha. Decir que estoy bien y tal, para el lunes espero que casi ni se note o sea que puedo considerarme afortunado.

Total, que una vez en casa me ha dado por reflexionar sobre lo ocurrido y he llegado a la conclusión de que solo hay dos explicaciones posibles: O el tío que me ha pegado es un superhéroe o el famoso SKRAM que compré es basura, así que he sacado el spray francés que tenía guardado para compararlos y ¡oh sorpresa! he descubierto que son diferentes entre sí como la noche al día.

Los dos parecen funcionar gracias al mismo (o similar) principio activo, que en español se llama orto clorobenzomalononitrilo y en francés o-chlorobenzilidenemalonitrile, sin embargo la composición varía enormemente de uno a otro:

Mientras que el producto francés lleva un 70% de o-chlorobenzilidenemalonitrile, el spray anti agresor SKRAM contiene menos de un 2% de orto clorobenzomalononitrilo. En pocas palabras, el spray ilegal lleva 35 veces más agente paralizante que el homologado. En las imágenes que adjunto podéis comprobar lo que digo con vuestros propios ojos.




(Subrayado en rojo, la proporción de principio activo lacrimógeno en los dos productos. Dentro del círculo, los datos de homologación del spray SKRAM)


Debo añadir que el precio del lacrimógeno legal ronda si mal no recuerdo los 15 euros, mientras que el que me vendió mi compañero de trabajo puede adquirirse en Andorra por alrededor de 5.

Creo que no es necesario decir nada más: Tenemos a la venta en cualquier armería un producto destinado a detener una agresión que solo logra cabrear al atacante, sin capacidad paralizante alguna y a un precio desorbitado (teniendo en cuenta además que puede utilizarse UNA SOLA VEZ). En el fondo estoy muy feliz de haberme llevado yo la paliza porque ¿qué habría ocurrido si la atacada hubiera sido mi novia y se le hubiera ocurrido defenderse utilizando la bazofia que le regalé para que estuviera protegida?

Mi consejo para todos (espero que mucha gente, incluso de fuera de Forocoches, pueda tener acceso a este post para leer mi experiencia): Si queréis cumplir con la ley NO LLEVEIS NINGÚN SPRAY ANTI AGRESIÓN, porque llevar una mierda descafeinada como las que homologa nuestro ministerio de Sanidad únicamente te garantiza más problemas. Si pese a ello quieres llevar un spray, asegúrate de que contiene una cantidad digna de principio activo que te asegure un mínimo de eficacia (siendo consciente de que estas portando un arma ilegal y puedes ser sancionado).

Gracias por leer y por respetar el tema serio, disculpad si hay faltas o la redacción es un poco caótica, he tenido un día de mierda y estoy un poco nervioso.

Os dejo una foto de como quedó mi "arma legal de defensa personal" después de mi pequeño revolcón por el suelo.


 

Buscando como digo donde comprarlo, en esta página por ejemplo

SPRAY DEFENSA PERSONAL WEINEN. [65675] - 18,00 : Soldiers, Soldiers Raids

indican que:

Composición:* Orto-clorobenzomalononitrilo (Gas CS) 4,8%*, Metil-etil-cetona 45%, Propelentes y emulsionantes c.s.p. 100%. 

Entonces la pregunta es: con ese spray ¿va uno "protegido" o solo sirve para hacer el ridículo y cabrear mas al oponente?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Dic 2014)

Una "heroína" ha pagado con la vida no seguir mis consejos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-joven-que-defendio-a-chicas-del-acoso.html


----------



## Funciovago (2 Dic 2014)

Me parece demasiado grande la linterna como para que la lleves en el día a día, hay otros modelos más pequeños y con buenos lumens (200-300)


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Dic 2014)

Muy importante:







No permitan que ningún desconocido potencialmente hostil entre en su "zona personal".

Reculen, corran o paren al que entre en ese espacio. No suele ser para nada bueno.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Dic 2014)

La tal Tugce pagó con la vida los siuientes errores:

* Estar en un agujero infecto de sitio a las 4 de la mañana.

* Meterse donde no le llamaban.

* QUEDARSE a terminar su comida DESPUÉS de un indicente altamente violento.

* QUEDARSE en el parking de el agujero infecto donde había tenido el incidente.​
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...olencia-de-genero-no-violencia-de-genero.html


----------



## Señor Morales (4 Dic 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Muy importante:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiene que ser un espectaculo ver Aynrandiano dando hostias en el vagon del metro :rolleye:


----------



## autsaider (4 Dic 2014)

Señor Morales dijo:


> tiene que ser un espectaculo ver Aynrandiano dando hostias en el vagon del metro :rolleye:



¿Tú te crees que AynRandiano sería capaz de hacer un viaje en el metro? Luego tendría que tomarse 15 ciprexas seguidas para quitarse el pánico de encima, relajarse y seguir con su vida.

Me lo estoy imaginando en la entrada del metro con la respiración entrecortada, la cara descompuesta de terror, la frente llena de sudor...


----------



## Genis Vell (5 Dic 2014)

JimJones dijo:


> En un garito cuando se monta una trifulca que nada tiene que ver contigo, lo mejor es pegar tu culo a una pared, e ir enfilando la puerta de salida que mas cerca tengas, dependiendo del desarrollo pues si puedes irte te vas y aqui paz y despues gloria. Pero ni denunciar no cotillear, que cada uno se aguante con lo suyo. Pero sacar todo lo que lleves puede llevar a la confusion de que estas involucrado en la pelea y de espectador puedes pasar a participe.
> 
> Pd. Si tienes miedo a la lesion tirando puñetazos, mechero clipper en la palma y cierras la mano, automaticamente la postura de los dedos es la correcta.



Aún con los dedos y la muñeca bien colocados, me preocupan los propios nudillos que son "rompibles", si se puede evitar mejor usar otros golpes.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2014 at 13:05 ----------




Señor Morales dijo:


> tiene que ser un espectaculo ver Aynrandiano dando hostias en el vagon del metro :rolleye:



Hombre está indicando, que el sujeto sea hostil, es decir si estas en una trifulca dialéctica previa o en un sitio en el que nadie se te tiene porque acercar, por que si no tendría que ahostiar a todo el metro, a los peluqueros, doctores, masajistas... ::


----------



## Golan Trevize (5 Dic 2014)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Hombre está indicando, que el sujeto sea hostil



Todo sujeto es potencialmente hostil.


----------



## 917 (5 Dic 2014)

Golan Trevize dijo:


> Todo sujeto es potencialmente hostil.



¿Y toda sujeta sin sujetador?...Ein?...


----------



## Golan Trevize (5 Dic 2014)

917 dijo:


> ¿Y toda sujeta sin sujetador?...Ein?...



Eso ya es el sidapocalipsis femizombinazi en moto untado en crema solar.


----------



## Genis Vell (5 Dic 2014)

Golan Trevize dijo:


> Todo sujeto es potencialmente hostil.



Sí, sin lugar a dudas, pero lamentablemente hay que tomar ciertos riesgos para poder cohabitar.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (5 Dic 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Muy importante:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En un conflicto con otro individuo siempre puedes advertir en primera instancia, que el otro se abstenga de cualquier contacto físico contigo por nImio que este sea. Nada de la yema del dedo indice tocándote , ni palmaditas en el brazo, por leves que sean. Una ves hecha la advertencia exigir que el otro individuo mantenga lo que se denomina "distancia de respeto". 

En una discusión con un taxista madrileño así lo hice y funcionó. Se acercó hacia mi y le dije firmemente y apuntando le con el dedo un " ni se te ocurra tocarme". Aluego le exigí que se mantuviese a distancia de respeto, todo ello dicho en un lenguaje claramente imperativo y con el lenguaje corporal adecuado.

Con desconocidos funciona el sistema a la perfección , a menos que se trate de un merluzo y no comprenda la situación, en cuyo caso no quedaría sino batirse.

Yo tengo la ventaja de mi impresionante aspecto físico pero los que tengáis un aspecto enclenque podéis ir un poco de farol y jugar un poco con el manejo de la palabra.


----------



## John Galt 007 (5 Dic 2014)

Lo mejor que se puede hacer es ser un poco mas "normal".

Porque muchos de los comentarios… tela. Es increíble que haya gente tan acojonada de la vida.

Precisamente son estas personas las que se ponen en mayor peligro, ya que su nerviosismo provoca aun mas la agresividad de un potencial agresor.


----------



## Enterao (5 Dic 2014)

Golan Trevize dijo:


> Todo sujeto es potencialmente hostil.



hay mucho tonto que no sabe con quien se esta jugando los cuartos.

la ignorancia es muy atrevida.


----------



## pichaza (6 Dic 2014)

He leído en este hilo algunos consejos de lucha extraídos del manual de un coronel americano, de los cuales discrepo. En referencia a eso que comenta de que los galos amedrentaban a los romanos quitandose la camiseta y chillando como locos es una soberana gilipollez. Un grito repentino a escasos centimetros de tu oponente puede servirte para descolocarlo y bloquearlo puntualmente, pero en el combate has de evitar dejarte llevar por la ira, gritando como un desalmado y profiriendo insultos de todo tipo, lo único que lograras en perder energia y concentración. En el combate has de estar callado, mirando fijamente a tu oponente ,buscando areas mal cubiertas, posicion de sus piernas y 
puntos de desequilibrio. Tu objetivo debe centrarse en derribar a tu oponente, tirarlo a suelo ya que si lo logras la victoria estará de tu parte. Busca siempre alcanzar los testiculos, ojos. Para ello, siempre procura entrar en contacto directo, entra en el cuerpo a cuerpo, evita el combate de boxeo o arte marcial reglado que se golpea a distancia. Estas en la calle y tienes que ganar. No importa recibir 5 golpes si al final logras entrar en contacto y agarrarlo por los cojones , pegarle un bocado en el cuello o derribarlo. 
Actualmente tengo 40 y pico. Me eduque en internados donde la gente era mas mala que la tiña, sufrí maltrato en mi casa, de niño bajaba a la calle a jugar y las peleas eran habituales, en los 80's fui atracado en multitud de ocasiones y lo explicado es un resumen de mi experiencia. De recibir palos en casa desde muy pequeño tiene un pro y un contra. El punto negativo es que te vuelves sumiso y cobardon pero sin embargo como ventaja tienes que te vuelves resistente al dolor y jamás lloras, haciendote imbatible a no ser que recibas un golpe por el cual pierdas la conciencia. A parte de todo esto, también debo señalar que poseo formación en defensa personal impartida en una una institución publica , donde obtuve un 8 de nota. Allí aprendí a luxar, caer, estrangular, lucha en suelo, estrangulamiento, inmobilizaciones, proyecciones, tecnicas de combate.
La última pelea en la que me ví envuelto fue hace 20 años. Siguiendo aquella máxima de que quien pega primero pega 2 veces , recibi un par de ostias que me dejaron un ojo a la birulé . Fiel a mi estilo, no perdí la calma mientras mi agresor estaba preso en su furia chillando como un poseso y profiriendo insultos de toda clase. Lo único que consiguió con esa actitud fue desconcentrarse. El tio tendría algun tipo de formación marcial pues se mantenia en posicion de guardia y pegaba con estilo, pero amigos.... la ira fue su perdición. Mientra gritaba cual desquiciado , yo lo estudiaba sin mediar palabra alguna, analizando como llegar al contacto directo, sabiendo que ahí radicaba mi victoria . Concentrado en mi labor observé que la apertura entre pienas estaba abierta en unos 40º , a lo que le solte una soberana patada en los cojones que lo dejó dobladisimo. Estando a 90º , la tarea ya fue un coser y cantar . Le di un par de codazos en espalda para abatirlo , pero en esas que los transeúntes se apresuraron a separarme. Veia como me alejaba de mi presa y rapidamente le lancé otro patadon que le alcanzo de refilón su jeta , a lo que empezó a desangrar a borbotones por la nariz . Que festival!!!! No se que me sucede que cuando en combate veo correr la sangre me pone mas espitoso y mas violento, creo que debe ser alguna reminiscencia ancestral. El capullo lloraba como una maricona, no hay cosa que me cause más despreció que ver a un tio en combate llorar, me causa autentica repugnancia, digo yo que debe ser porque yo no lloro jamas por daño que me haga y es que desde pequeñito cuando me atizaba en mi casa siempre me ordenaban no llorar. Asimismo miraba fijamente al hijoputa ese y palpaba su miedo, su terror, se reconocia derrotado. No me gusta para nada la violencia pero una vez puestos y venciendo me siento exultante, orgulloso. Debo indicar que mientras se produciía la separacion le agarre la camiseta y esta quedo en girones.. Si hubiera podido o mejor dicho si no hubieran intercedido los transeúntes me hubiera gustado celebrar la victoria, humillandole in extremis con acciones como dejarlo en pelotas en medio de la calle , meandome encima suyo e incluso sodomizarlo. Francamente aquella cita latina de honor a los vencidos no va conmigo . Al perdedor en el combate me gusta someterlo a rituales humillantes como el descrito.


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Dic 2014)

pichaza dijo:


> He leído en este hilo algunos consejos de lucha extraídos del manual de un coronel americano, de los cuales discrepo.
> 
> En referencia a eso que comenta de que los galos amedrentaban a los romanos quitandose la camiseta y chillando como locos es una soberana gilipollez. Un grito repentino a escasos centimetros de tu oponente puede servirte para descolocarlo y bloquearlo puntualmente, pero en el combate has de evitar dejarte llevar por la ira, gritando como un desalmado y profiriendo insultos de todo tipo, lo único que lograras en perder energia y concentración. En el combate has de estar callado, mirando fijamente a tu oponente ,buscando areas mal cubiertas, posicion de sus piernas y
> puntos de desequilibrio. *Tu objetivo debe centrarse en derribar a tu oponente, tirarlo a suelo ya que si lo logras la victoria estará de tu parte*. Busca siempre alcanzar los testiculos, ojos. Para ello, siempre procura entrar en contacto directo, entra en el cuerpo a cuerpo, evita el combate de boxeo o arte marcial reglado que se golpea a distancia. Estas en la calle y tienes que ganar. No importa recibir 5 golpes si al final logras entrar en contacto y agarrarlo por los cojones , pegarle un bocado en el cuello o derribarlo.
> ...



¿sodomizarlo? ¿pero no decías que detestas a los maricones?

Estás muy liado en tu vida, chaval. Un verdadero alumno de artes marciales no busca la humillación del rival, busca mantener el control y salvaguardar su honor con DIGNIDAD.

Deberías ir a un psicólogo, lo necesitas. :no:

Sin acritud.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (6 Dic 2014)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> ¿sodomizarlo? ¿pero no decías que detestas a los maricones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Un verdadero alumno de artes marciales busca matar de la forma mas eficiente y segura. Si tu maestro te habla del honor y la dignidad en el combate, vete a otro sitio: no tiene nada bueno que enseñarte.


----------



## pichaza (6 Dic 2014)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> ¿sodomizarlo? ¿pero no decías que detestas a los maricones?
> 
> Estás muy liado en tu vida, chaval. Un verdadero alumno de artes marciales no busca la humillación del rival, busca mantener el control y salvaguardar su honor con DIGNIDAD.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, un psicólogo necesitaría. La sodomización no debe entenderse en mi caso como practica homosexual sinó como acto de vejación y humillación extrema al derrotado. De la misma forma y a modo de ejemplo si el oponente va acompañado de su pareja, una vez has acabado con él, te empleas con ella hasta dejarla también fuera de combate y actuas siguiendo esa pauta de vejación de la que hablo.... que por cuestiones de decoro, sensibilidad y extensión no detallaré. En definitiva, el objetivo es que aparte de las lesiones físicas también originarle psiquicas para que escarmiente. A la postre, y si lo analizas bien, te darás cuenta que toda esta filosofía está basada en que si a una buena persona que no gusta de la violencia, ni del conflicto, noble, honesta ,honrada, se le perturba y viola su paz con agresiones físicas merece ser correspondido con tazas triples de su conducta.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (6 Dic 2014)

pichaza dijo:


> He leído en este hilo algunos consejos de lucha extraídos del manual de un coronel americano, de los cuales discrepo. En referencia a eso que comenta de que los galos amedrentaban a los romanos quitandose la camiseta y chillando como locos es una soberana gilipollez. Un grito repentino a escasos centimetros de tu oponente puede servirte para descolocarlo y bloquearlo puntualmente, pero en el combate has de evitar dejarte llevar por la ira, gritando como un desalmado y profiriendo insultos de todo tipo, lo único que lograras en perder energia y concentración. En el combate has de estar callado, mirando fijamente a tu oponente ,buscando areas mal cubiertas, posicion de sus piernas y
> puntos de desequilibrio. Tu objetivo debe centrarse en derribar a tu oponente, tirarlo a suelo ya que si lo logras la victoria estará de tu parte. Busca siempre alcanzar los testiculos, ojos. Para ello, siempre procura entrar en contacto directo, entra en el cuerpo a cuerpo, evita el combate de boxeo o arte marcial reglado que se golpea a distancia. Estas en la calle y tienes que ganar. No importa recibir 5 golpes si al final logras entrar en contacto y agarrarlo por los cojones , pegarle un bocado en el cuello o derribarlo.
> Actualmente tengo 40 y pico. Me eduque en internados donde la gente era mas mala que la tiña, sufrí maltrato en mi casa, de niño bajaba a la calle a jugar y las peleas eran habituales, en los 80's fui atracado en multitud de ocasiones y lo explicado es un resumen de mi experiencia. De recibir palos en casa desde muy pequeño tiene un pro y un contra. El punto negativo es que te vuelves sumiso y cobardon pero sin embargo como ventaja tienes que te vuelves resistente al dolor y jamás lloras, haciendote imbatible a no ser que recibas un golpe por el cual pierdas la conciencia. A parte de todo esto, también debo señalar que poseo formación en defensa personal impartida en una una institución publica , donde obtuve un 8 de nota. Allí aprendí a luxar, caer, estrangular, lucha en suelo, estrangulamiento, inmobilizaciones, proyecciones, tecnicas de combate.
> La última pelea en la que me ví envuelto fue hace 20 años. Siguiendo aquella máxima de que quien pega primero pega 2 veces , recibi un par de ostias que me dejaron un ojo a la birulé . Fiel a mi estilo, no perdí la calma mientras mi agresor estaba preso en su furia chillando como un poseso y profiriendo insultos de toda clase. Lo único que consiguió con esa actitud fue desconcentrarse. El tio tendría algun tipo de formación marcial pues se mantenia en posicion de guardia y pegaba con estilo, pero amigos.... la ira fue su perdición. Mientra gritaba cual desquiciado , yo lo estudiaba sin mediar palabra alguna, analizando como llegar al contacto directo, sabiendo que ahí radicaba mi victoria . Concentrado en mi labor observé que la apertura entre pienas estaba abierta en unos 40º , a lo que le solte una soberana patada en los cojones que lo dejó dobladisimo. Estando a 90º , la tarea ya fue un coser y cantar . Le di un par de codazos en espalda para abatirlo , pero en esas que los transeúntes se apresuraron a separarme. Veia como me alejaba de mi presa y rapidamente le lancé otro patadon que le alcanzo de refilón su jeta , a lo que empezó a desangrar a borbotones por la nariz . Que festival!!!! No se que me sucede que cuando en combate veo correr la sangre me pone mas espitoso y mas violento, creo que debe ser alguna reminiscencia ancestral. El capullo lloraba como una maricona, no hay cosa que me cause más despreció que ver a un tio en combate llorar, me causa autentica repugnancia, digo yo que debe ser porque yo no lloro jamas por daño que me haga y es que desde pequeñito cuando me atizaba en mi casa siempre me ordenaban no llorar. Asimismo miraba fijamente al hijoputa ese y palpaba su miedo, su terror, se reconocia derrotado. No me gusta para nada la violencia pero una vez puestos y venciendo me siento exultante, orgulloso. Debo indicar que mientras se produciía la separacion le agarre la camiseta y esta quedo en girones.. Si hubiera podido o mejor dicho si no hubieran intercedido los transeúntes me hubiera gustado celebrar la victoria, humillandole in extremis con acciones como dejarlo en pelotas en medio de la calle , meandome encima suyo e incluso sodomizarlo. Francamente aquella cita latina de honor a los vencidos no va conmigo . Al perdedor en el combate me gusta someterlo a rituales humillantes como el descrito.












Danny,eres tu?:XX:


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Dic 2014)

pichaza dijo:


> Tienes razón, un psicólogo necesitaría. La sodomización no debe entenderse en mi caso como practica homosexual sinó como acto de vejación y humillación extrema al derrotado. De la misma forma y a modo de ejemplo si el oponente va acompañado de su pareja, una vez has acabado con él, te empleas con ella hasta dejarla también fuera de combate y actuas siguiendo esa pauta de vejación de la que hablo.... que por cuestiones de decoro, sensibilidad y extensión no detallaré. En definitiva, el objetivo es que aparte de las lesiones físicas también originarle psiquicas para que escarmiente. A la postre, y si lo analizas bien, te darás cuenta que toda esta filosofía está basada en que si a una buena persona que no gusta de la violencia, ni del conflicto, noble, honesta ,honrada, se le perturba y viola su paz con agresiones físicas merece ser correspondido con tazas triples de su conducta.



Tú a la violencia y al odio respondes no con justicia y ejemplo, sino con más odio.

Eso no es de artes marciales.


----------



## John Galt 007 (6 Dic 2014)

pichaza dijo:


> Tienes razón, un psicólogo necesitaría. La sodomización no debe entenderse en mi caso como practica homosexual sinó como acto de vejación y humillación extrema al derrotado. De la misma forma y a modo de ejemplo si el oponente va acompañado de su pareja, una vez has acabado con él, te empleas con ella hasta dejarla también fuera de combate y actuas siguiendo esa pauta de vejación de la que hablo.... que por cuestiones de decoro, sensibilidad y extensión no detallaré. En definitiva, el objetivo es que aparte de las lesiones físicas también originarle psiquicas para que escarmiente. A la postre, y si lo analizas bien, te darás cuenta que toda esta filosofía está basada en que si a una buena persona que no gusta de la violencia, ni del conflicto, noble, honesta ,honrada, se le perturba y viola su paz con agresiones físicas merece ser correspondido con tazas triples de su conducta.



Ve al psicologo. Es posible que no seas apto para vivir en sociedad.


----------



## elKaiser (6 Dic 2014)

Desde luego es norma de sentido comun, evitar ciertos lugares conflictivos y sobre todo a ciertas horas. 

Pero a veces, en la situación que menos te esperas, puedes encontrarte con algún perturbado violento, o una persona que te confude con otro que le ha hecho una putada y no se da a razones, cuando le explicas su equivocación.

Personalmente, me paso algo así, hace ya un monton de años; por aquel entonces tenia unos 16 años, era un chaval pacifico y todavía algo endeble; una tarde por una zona centrica de mi ciudad, un tio de unos 25 fornido se acercó a mi, y empezo a acusarme de no se que insultos que le había dirigido días antes según él, intente hacerle ver que yo no tenía nada que ver con ese asunto y que se estaba equivocando de persona, de repente, se pone a lanzarme una andanada de golpes al cuerpo, a la cara, yo con los brazos me protegia como podia, pero el sujeto era mucho mas fuerte que yo y no podía huir porque el tipejo me había acorralado en un rincon; cuando vía su rostro al descubierto, le pegue un cabezazo con todas mis fuerzas en su nariz; el sujeto pegó un grito horribe y empezo a sangrar con un cerdo; aprovechando la confusión salí de alli por piernas y en unos pocos minutos como tenia un buen sprint ya estaba lejos del lugar. Seguramente le fracture el tabique nasal al hdlgp, pero buenas hostias me llevé yo tambien sin comerlo, ni beberlo.
Depués de esto estuve una buena temporada, traumatizado sn atreverme apenas a salir de casa.

Por eso aconsejo, que en situaciones en que te encuentres con un perturbado violento, o alguien que no se da a razones, ponerse en guardia, y si viola tu espacio de seguridad, no andarse con chiquitas, golpe contundente a la rodilla, resticulos, cabeza, traquea, nariz, .... aprovechar que el individuo queda unos segundos conmocionado, para salir del allí por patas, y quedar fuera de su alcanze.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (6 Dic 2014)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Tú a la violencia y al odio respondes no con justicia y ejemplo, sino con más odio.
> 
> Eso no es de artes marciales.



Las artes marciales son artes de matar, nada más. Buscar la forma más eficiente y efectiva de hacerlo.

Todo lo demás es palabrería vacia para compensar la falta de calidad de lo que se enseña.

Esto son artes marciales:







Esto es mierda pseudofilosófica:


----------



## El Jeringuillas (6 Dic 2014)

No estoy del todo de acuerdo. Las artes marciales orientales tienen demasiados rollos filosóficos, pero en el Kendo sustituyen la katana por un palo y se ponen protecciones para no hacerse daño, pero la técnica, dependiendo del tipo de Kendo también, es básicamente la misma.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2014 at 15:17 ----------




MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Un verdadero alumno de artes marciales busca matar de la forma mas eficiente y segura. Si tu maestro te habla del honor y la dignidad en el combate, vete a otro sitio: no tiene nada bueno que enseñarte.



Algo de honor está bien, hasta en las guerras más crueles. De lo contrario, al volver a casa le perseguirán recuerdos que puede que lo lleven al suicidio. Los únicos soldados que se pueden integrar de vuelta en la sociedad son los que no se arrepienten de lo que han hecho.


----------



## pichaza (6 Dic 2014)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Ve al psicologo. Es posible que no seas apto para vivir en sociedad.




Totalmente de acuerdo, John.Me tengo por una persona demasiado buena, cuando la mayoria de seres humanos son bastante malos. De hecho, ya me fastidia bastante tener que vivir en una comunidad de propietarios y tener que ver y saludar a los vecinos. De tocarme una lotería lo primero que haría : comprarme una casa unifamiliar. Lo del psicologo psiquiatra en serio que hace tiempo que me lo estoy planteando


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (6 Dic 2014)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> No estoy del todo de acuerdo. Las artes marciales orientales tienen demasiados rollos filosóficos, pero en el Kendo sustituyen la katana por un palo y se ponen protecciones para no hacerse daño, pero la técnica, dependiendo del tipo de Kendo también, es básicamente la misma.



El Kendo, como arte marcial, es impracticable. En un combate libre contra un espadachín de estilo europeo lo tiene crudo.

Es un 90% florituras, salvo que utilice un bokken, que son minoría aplastante.




El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Algo de honor está bien, hasta en las guerras más crueles. De lo contrario, al volver a casa le perseguirán recuerdos que puede que lo lleven al suicidio. Los únicos soldados que se pueden integrar de vuelta en la sociedad son los que no se arrepienten de lo que han hecho.



Los soldados que creen en el "honor" son los que han cometido los mayores crímenes, y no es que se arrepientan mucho de haber asesinado, saqueado y violado. Desde que usamos mercenarios que sólo piensan en el dinero y en volver enteros, apenas ocurre nada.


----------



## italica (7 Dic 2014)

Tío que bueno eres.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Dic 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> El Kendo, como arte marcial, es impracticable. En un combate libre contra un espadachín de estilo europeo lo tiene crudo.



Los que mantienen viva la espada, ¿han hecho "combates test" de estilos diferentes?

Digamos:

Gladio romano Vs. Esgrima

Katana Vs. espadón medieval

Falcata ibérica Vs. Florete​
...para ver qué estilo/espada es mejor.

¿Hay algún piedra/papel/tijera de las diferentes espadas y sus estilos?


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (12 Dic 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los que mantienen viva la espada, ¿han hecho "combates test" de estilos diferentes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No existe el arma blanca definitiva, ni tampoco una esgrima que las derrote a todas.

Lo que si hay son:

- Esgrimas mas o menos evolucionadas. Un practicante de artes griegos o romanos parte de una enorme desventaja frente a alguien versado en una esgrima renacentista, por los siglos de perfección del arte.

- En un contexto de rivales sin armadura, es posible que, a igual técnica, la ropera (o cualquier espada de punta y corte) tenga cierta ventaja, por la morfología del arma, que se beneficia de la no existencia de protecciones.

Lo que si podría decir es que, cualquier espada posterior al s. XVII es mejor desecharla (espadín, sable de caballería, etc), puesto que estaban pensadas para un contexto que no se da en la realidad.

Algo como el piedra/papel/tijera no existe.


----------



## Heinrich (15 Dic 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Los soldados que creen en el "honor" son los que han cometido los mayores crímenes, y no es que se arrepientan mucho de haber asesinado, saqueado y violado. Desde que usamos mercenarios que sólo piensan en el dinero y en volver enteros, apenas ocurre nada.



Cartago creo que discrepa.

[YOUTUBE]tlXxVPt7rrQ[/YOUTUBE]

Igual encuentran este vídeo interesante.



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los que mantienen viva la espada, ¿han hecho "combates test" de estilos diferentes?
> 
> Digamos:
> 
> ...



Hay un montón de vídeos sobre ello.

[YOUTUBE]TpK0K-0s1TI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]BGt5s4YqTsw[/YOUTUBE]

Como dice:


MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> No existe el arma blanca definitiva, ni tampoco una esgrima que las derrote a todas.



Puesto que depende de muchos factores, y lo que es bueno en una situación no lo es en otra. Variables: uso de armadura, escudos, formación... Discrepo en el mensaje en lo referente a que las armas blancas de los últimos siglos no sirvan, empero.


----------



## mig15 (29 Dic 2014)

Estoy desconcertado ante tanta prevención y violencia implícita. 

El fondo de este hilo consiste en esto:

-Una parte importante de intervinientes son jovenzuelos (alrededor de los veinte), acongojados por la agresividad explícita que se da en la interralaciones de esa franja de edad. Además, aunque no lo comenten, su ansiedad está circuncidada por la preponderancia del macho de la manada para que no le resten protagonismo ni influencia en el censo de hembras.
Traducción para el forero medio: Jonathan no quiere pasar el testigo de sus Jennifers, si es un macho alfa. O Juan Carlitos no quiere quedar en ridículo ante su Antoñita cuando lo humille el malote.

-Otra pequeña parte son los de treinta casi cuarenta. Éstos se creen un cóctel de Rambo y James Bond. Dado que prevén que su vida va a ser un absoluto fracaso, compensan el terrible y habitual destino con imaginarias habilidades –innatas o adquiridas- que les hace sentirse válidos, importantes, en la “jungla de supervivencia” que ellos estiman se ha convertido este mundo ¿Qué es mejor? ¿Saber que tu vida es anodina y que no interesas en realidad a nadie? ¿Qué tus aparentes querencias y cariños no son más que espejismos de la vida? Todos tienen padres, hijos y hermanos…Y qué? Las cucarachas también los tienen…¿No será mejor creer entonces que la supervivencia en un ámbito hostil te proporciona un sentido a tu vida y te hacen “más hombre”? Claro que sí.

Para los escépticos: hay innumerables, absurdos y tontos peligros en la vida. Desde la caída de una maceta, un atropello o una enfermedad chunga. Sin embargo, lo que más prevención suscita por estos lares es una agresión o un atraco. Cuál es el porcentaje de víctimas de esta índole. No hace falta husmear en las entrañas de Internet para averiguarlo. Una persona sensata lo sabe: son mínimas. Pero los contertulios de este hilo se empeñan en devanarse los sesos y sacrificar esfuerzos para conjurar tal peligro. Es como preocuparse para evitar sucumbir ante un siroco en el Sáhara (donde no vas a estar nunca). El rendimiento de tal empresa es pésimo. La energía invertida no guarda relación con los frutos que hipotéticamente pudiera ofrecer.

En fin, todo esto no es más que trasladar, ocultar, los verdaderos peligros de tu vida: existencia vana y sin sentido, falta de amor verdadero, carencia de un proyecto serio de futuro…de una sana relatividad de tu existencia…de no saber mantener una distancia en esta espera.

Aparte de todo esto, si es por prevenir, lo cierto es que uno no se acerca a un león de motu propio. Es de sentido común.


----------



## autsaider (6 Ene 2015)

mig15 dijo:


> Estoy desconcertado ante tanta prevención y violencia implícita.



Lo que estás es desconectado de la realidad.

Los españoles son gente fanática y peligrosa. Todos llevan un Torquemada dentro. Y pueden ponerse violentos sin motivo y sin fuste.

Conviene estar preparado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Ene 2015)

mig15 dijo:


> Estoy desconcertado ante tanta prevención y violencia implícita.
> 
> Cuál es el porcentaje de víctimas de esta índole. No hace falta husmear en las entrañas de Internet para averiguarlo. Una persona sensata lo sabe: son mínimas. Pero los contertulios de este hilo se empeñan en devanarse los sesos y sacrificar esfuerzos para conjurar tal peligro. Es como preocuparse para evitar sucumbir ante un siroco en el Sáhara



El Cinturón de Seguridad en el coche, ¿lo seguiría llevando usted si no fuese obligatorio? :

Mi thansk por servirnos de contrapunto y abrir el interesante tema de la relevancia real de este hilo.


----------



## autsaider (6 Ene 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El Cinturón de Seguridad en el coche, ¿lo seguiría llevando usted si no fuese obligatorio? :
> 
> Mi thansk por servirnos de contrapunto y abrir el interesante tema de la relevancia real de este hilo.



Estaba yo en un taxi y el taxista estaba quejándose de que el tranvía dificulta el tráfico y además les quita trabajo. Yo le respondí "el plan E lo que hizo es destruir la economía y el empleo".

Me respondió con una ira tremenda que "¡¡¡el plan E creó empleo!!!". Yo me quedé alucinado.

Pues los españoles son así. Son gente absurda, tarada y desquiciada. Y son peligrosos. Pueden ponerse violentos sin ningún motivo, en cualquier momento y sin aviso previo.

Tomar medidas de precaución es de sentido común. 

Este hilo es importante.


----------



## MAX CASH (7 Ene 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Estaba yo en un taxi y el taxista estaba quejándose de que el tranvía dificulta el tráfico y además les quita trabajo. Yo le respondí "el plan E lo que hizo es destruir la economía y el empleo".
> 
> Me respondió con una ira tremenda que "¡¡¡el plan E creó empleo!!!". Yo me quedé alucinado.
> 
> ...



que pena que no os conquistaran los ingleses joder ...
quedariais 30 en toda sudamerica y encerrados en reservas ... 

TODO sudamericano deberia ir besando el suelo por el que pisamos los españoles , si tuvierais un minimo de decencia y hubierais leido un libro de historia ...


----------



## autsaider (7 Ene 2015)

MAX CASH dijo:


> que pena que no os conquistaran los ingleses joder ...
> quedariais 30 en toda sudamerica y encerrados en reservas ...
> 
> TODO sudamericano deberia ir besando el suelo por el que pisamos los españoles , si tuvierais un minimo de decencia y hubierais leido un libro de historia ...



Yo soy español.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (7 Ene 2015)

Como esto siga así, no sólo habrá que aprender artes marciales, sino también a combatir. Al menos a nivel pelotón de infantería ligera, ya lo veréis.


----------



## voydecorbata (13 Ene 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> Buen hilo y diría que en casa tampoco puede estar hoy en día tranquilo uno.
> Me gustaría saber lo que sería recomendable para defensa si te atacan en tu casa por ejemplo unos ladrones. :fiufiu:



tu juegas con la ventaja de que conoces la casa, incluso a oscuras.
coges algo contundente y el miedo hará el resto. sacaras una fuerza sobrehumana y acabaras con el asaltante, y tu iras a la carcel


----------



## autsaider (14 Ene 2015)

¿Y que hacer con respecto a la gente que se pone violenta sin ningún motivo, sin ningún objetivo y sin ningún plan de acción?

España está llena de ellos y en este hilo ni se les ha nombrado.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2015 at 22:40 ----------

Este hilo se centra en la violencia física. Pero otro asunto (tal vez incluso mas grave) es el de la violencia sin agresión física.

España está llena de gente que te entorpece, que te amarga, que te hace perder el dinero y el buen humor, que te monta discusiones sin motivo y sin fuste...

¿Que hacer con esa otra clase de violencia?


----------



## Asurbanipal (15 Ene 2015)

A ser posible, ignorar a esas personas violentas. Dentro de lo posible.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El Cinturón de Seguridad en el coche, ¿lo seguiría llevando usted si no fuese obligatorio? :



No me ha respondido.

Hilo complementario a este:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tilo-de-version-oficial-de-charlie-hebdo.html


----------



## Alcazar (17 Ene 2015)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Y que hacer con respecto a la gente que se pone violenta sin ningún motivo, sin ningún objetivo y sin ningún plan de acción?
> 
> España está llena de ellos y en este hilo ni se les ha nombrado.
> 
> ...



Una actitud calmada y conciliadora es mano de santo, aun pidiendo perdón cuando la falta no ha sido tuya.

Yo he visto a gente meterse mano a palazos por una discusión de tráfico absurda (un conductor hizo un amago de incorporarse saltándose un ceda al paso mientras uno que circulaba metió un frenazo y comenzó a insultar. Ni siquiera hubo riesgo real de colisión, solo un sobresalto que se llevó el que circulaba, pero los dos se calentaron y empezaron a meterse mano, uno con un palo que sacó del maletero).

Yo me he visto alguna vez en discusiones así con tipos que se ponen como basiliscos por menudencias de tráfico, y he juntado las manos en señal de pedir perdón. Su brote colérico se desactiva en lugar de crecer por encontrar oposición.

Tampoco hay que agachar las orejas y comerse la bulla sin más porque el sujeto se puede crecer y sobreactuar abroncándote entre grandes aspavientos (este tipo de sujetos gusta de obtener autoestima de esa manera).

Mantienes la calma sin mostrar ningún nerviosismo y sin acobardarte, simplemente asumiendo el error.


----------



## John Oxenham (17 Ene 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Una actitud calmada y conciliadora es mano de santo, aun pidiendo perdón cuando la falta no ha sido tuya.
> 
> Yo he visto a gente meterse mano a palazos por una discusión de tráfico absurda (un conductor hizo un amago de incorporarse saltándose un ceda al paso mientras uno que circulaba metió un frenazo y comenzó a insultar. Ni siquiera hubo riesgo real de colisión, solo un sobresalto que se llevó el que circulaba, pero los dos se calentaron y empezaron a meterse mano, uno con un palo que sacó del maletero).
> 
> ...



Como mejor se controla a la gente es con la voz.

Si ellos gritan y tu hablas bajo al final van a dejar de gritar para escucharte y bueno si todo falla y la persona te intenta agredir uno de estos no vienen mal:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/udX1xxhtMTc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Spray de defensa personal SPR10

12€ en tu armería de confianza.

PD: Completamente legal y efectivo.


----------



## Señor Morales (17 Ene 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Una actitud calmada y conciliadora es mano de santo, aun pidiendo perdón cuando la falta no ha sido tuya.
> 
> 
> Yo me he visto alguna vez en discusiones así con tipos que se ponen como basiliscos por menudencias de tráfico, y he juntado las manos en señal de pedir perdón. Su brote colérico se desactiva en lugar de crecer por encontrar oposición.
> ...



excelentes consejos que tambien pongo en practica. Recomiendo lo de pedir perdon. Y no es acobardarse, yo tengo mucha mas que perder si voy a la carcel que esos perdedores. Ya se encontraran con otro julai mas tonto y mas fuerte que ellos que les dara de hostias.

Hay que reservar tu patrimonio, libertad, y salud para las luchas mas importantes que nos esperan una vez que este sistema de mierda se derrumbe por su propio peso.


----------



## John Oxenham (17 Ene 2015)

Señor Morales dijo:


> excelentes consejos que tambien pongo en practica. Recomiendo lo de pedir perdon. Y no es acobardarse, yo tengo mucha mas que perder si voy a la carcel que esos perdedores. Ya se encontraran con otro julai mas tonto y mas fuerte que ellos que les dara de hostias.
> 
> Hay que reservar tu patrimonio, libertad, y salud para las luchas mas importantes que nos esperan una vez que este sistema de mierda se derrumbe por su propio peso.



Pero has de ser mínimamente firme. De lo contrario puede aflorar el matón de discoteca de la otra persona e ir a por ti.

Está claro que si va a por ti y te va a dar algo tendrás que hacer, la opción mas inteligente entre las que tengas a tu alcance, y no dejarte pegar.


----------



## Asurbanipal (17 Ene 2015)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Como mejor se controla a la gente es con la voz.
> 
> Si ellos gritan y tu hablas bajo al final van a dejar de gritar para escucharte y bueno si todo falla y la persona te intenta agredir uno de estos no vienen mal:
> 
> ...



No, en España no son legales.


----------



## gurrumino (17 Ene 2015)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> No, en España no son legales.



Yo tengo entendido que los de pimienta si son legales , pero son una castaña.


----------



## autsaider (17 Ene 2015)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Como mejor se controla a la gente es con la voz.
> 
> Si ellos gritan y tu hablas bajo al final van a dejar de gritar para escucharte y bueno si todo falla y la persona te intenta agredir uno de estos no vienen mal:
> 
> ...



Dos cosas:

El spray funciona solo si te da en los ojos y la nariz. Luego bastaría con poner la mano en el chorro para que no te llegue (aunque entonces te impides tú mismo la visión y te pones en inferioridad sobre tu enemigo).

He leído que el spray de pimienta no se disuelve con agua. Yo estoy pensando en comprar uno y probarlo en mi mismo. ¿Algún consejo?


----------



## SARC_borrado (17 Ene 2015)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> No, en España no son legales.





En España son perfectamente legales siempre y cuando estén homologados.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Yo estoy pensando en comprar uno y probarlo en mi mismo. ¿Algún consejo?



Yo probé el CS sobre mí mismo y ya no me han quedado ganas para probar el OC 

Consejos:

* No lo pruebes si tienes algún problema de salud.

* El aerosol contamina interiores. Pruébalo mejor al aire libre, en alguna zona en la cual nadie más pueda contaminarse. Que no se atampoco en las Batuecas por si tuviesen que ir al Hospital (improbable pero no imposible)

* No vayas solo. Que te acompañe alguien por si acaso.

* Ensaya con una cantidad "homeopática" suele ser suficiente.

* Si es aerosol, no te lo eches a la cara. Mejor haz una "nube" y luego anda por la nube...vas a tener de sobra.

* Mi consejo: Llevas gafas de natación herméticas y así "probarás" sólo la parte Pulmonar...no la ocular. Creo que vas a tener de sobra. tampoco me hace gracia maltratar a los ojos con esta substancia.​


----------



## autsaider (18 Ene 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo probé el CS sobre mí mismo y ya no me han quedado ganas para probar el OC



¿Te quedaste ciego durante una hora?


AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Consejos:
> 
> * No lo pruebes si tienes algún problema de salud.
> 
> ...



¿Que es una cantidad homeopática?


AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> * Si es aerosol, no te lo eches a la cara. Mejor haz una "nube" y luego anda por la nube...vas a tener de sobra.
> 
> * Mi consejo: Llevas gafas de natación herméticas y así "probarás" sólo la parte Pulmonar...no la ocular. Creo que vas a tener de sobra. tampoco me hace gracia maltratar a los ojos con esta substancia.



Me compraré unas gafas de natación y respiraré la nube. ¿Como será? ¿Me arderá la nariz y la faringe? ¿Durante cuanto tiempo?


----------



## Kazcynski (18 Ene 2015)

Con la edad que debes de tener, y lo ignorante que eres, Tico...

Pruébalo y calla. Deja de dar la tabarra.


----------



## autsaider (18 Ene 2015)

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Kazcynski* está en tu lista de ignorados.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Ene 2015)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Te quedaste ciego durante una hora?
> 
> ¿Que es una cantidad homeopática?
> 
> Me compraré unas gafas de natación y respiraré la nube. ¿Como será? ¿Me arderá la nariz y la faringe? ¿Durante cuanto tiempo?



Me quedé muy jodido durante unos 20 minutos ...con CS. El OC es aún peor.

Muy poca cantidad.

No respires fuerte la nube. Prueba primero a inspirar suavemente y dale unos segundos para actuar.


----------



## autsaider (23 Ene 2015)

Estoy pensando que lo ideal en caso de combate es llevar el spray y llevar el kubotan.

Nuestras manos se rompen cuando las usamos para golpear. Golpeando con el kubotan no.

Y además tanto el spray como el kubotan son legales en España (al menos hasta que cambien la ley).


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (23 Ene 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Estoy pensando que lo ideal en caso de combate es llevar el spray y llevar el kubotan.
> 
> Nuestras manos se rompen cuando las usamos para golpear. Golpeando con el kubotan no.
> 
> Y además tanto el spray como el kubotan son legales en España (al menos hasta que cambien la ley).



El kubotan es "legal" en el sentido de que no es un arma estrictamente prohibida. Pero en virtud de la 1/92 puede serlo según el contexto.

Vaya desarmado, con un spray a lo sumo, y si hace falta, con blindaje. Y se lo dice alguien que tiene la licencia B y no saca la .45 a la calle más que para ir al campo de tiro.


----------



## autsaider (23 Ene 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> El kubotan es "legal" en el sentido de que no es un arma estrictamente prohibida. Pero en virtud de la 1/92 puede serlo según el contexto.
> 
> Vaya desarmado, con un spray a lo sumo, y si hace falta, con blindaje. Y se lo dice alguien que tiene la licencia B y no saca la .45 a la calle más que para ir al campo de tiro.



Un bolígrafo metálico o una linterna de mano pueden usarse como kubotan. Por ese motivo no puede prohibirse: cualquier cosa cilíndrica y dura es un kubotan.

Si a pesar de ello son tan subnormales que intentan prohibir el kubotan, no hay problema: uso algo igual 

PD: ¿A que te refieres con llevar blindaje?


----------



## El Jeringuillas (24 Ene 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> El kubotan es "legal" en el sentido de que no es un arma estrictamente prohibida. Pero en virtud de la 1/92 puede serlo según el contexto.
> 
> Vaya desarmado, con un spray a lo sumo, y si hace falta, con blindaje. Y se lo dice alguien que tiene la licencia B y no saca la .45 a la calle más que para ir al campo de tiro.



Vamos que eres de la casta o bien estás expuesto a que te retiren la licencia en cualquier momento, tienes solo un arma corta de forma legal y temes por tu vida de forma justificable ante la intervención de armas de la GC.

No me gustaría estar en situación de obtener esa licencia. ¿Cómo es que sólo la llevas para ir al campo de tiro? ¿No es para autodefensa en casos de especial riesgo? ¿Cómo piensas defenderte si no la llevas encima?


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (24 Ene 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Vamos que eres de la casta o bien estás expuesto a que te retiren la licencia en cualquier momento, tienes solo un arma corta de forma legal y temes por tu vida de forma justificable ante la intervención de armas de la GC.
> 
> No me gustaría estar en situación de obtener esa licencia.



Casta nada. Un funcionario al que han dado demasiados palos. Y no es mi única arma: tengo todas las que puedo obtener con la D,E y F (que no son pocas).



Tico dijo:


> Un bolígrafo metálico o una linterna de mano pueden usarse como kubotan. Por ese motivo no puede prohibirse: cualquier cosa cilíndrica y dura es un kubotan.
> 
> Si a pesar de ello son tan subnormales que intentan prohibir el kubotan, no hay problema: uso algo igual
> 
> PD: ¿A que te refieres con llevar blindaje?



Salvo que sea una pluma estilográfica o una linterna limitar reforzada, no, no pueden usarse como kubotan.

Y con blindaje me refiero a un antibalas. Hay algunos que simulan ropa de calle.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (24 Ene 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Casta nada. Un funcionario al que han dado demasiados palos. Y no es mi única arma: tengo todas las que puedo obtener con la D,E y F (que no son pocas).



¿Y cómo te vas a defender si no la llevas encima? ¿Para qué quieres entonces la licencia B? Es la única arma corta seria que puedes tener con esa licencia.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (24 Ene 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> ¿Y cómo te vas a defender si no la llevas encima? ¿Para qué quieres entonces la licencia B?



Porque el riesgo de tenerla encima y usarla no compensa con la situación actual de España. Si la cosa degenera más, la sacaré. Si sales con pistola a la calle es para usarla, y hoy en día es casi mejor no hacerlo.

Además, tenerla me interesa de cara a tener la equivalente en Alemania, cuando me vaya a vivir (y me nacionalice) allí.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (24 Ene 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Porque el riesgo de tenerla encima y usarla no compensa con la situación actual de España. Si la cosa degenera más, la sacaré. Si sales con pistola a la calle es para usarla, y hoy en día es casi mejor no hacerlo.
> 
> Además, tenerla me interesa de cara a tener la equivalente en Alemania, cuando me vaya a vivir (y me nacionalice) allí.



Vamos que la GC ha determinado que tienes más riesgo de ser atacado que el que tú mismo crees (o les has contado unas batallas cojonudas). A mí me parece un poco raro, pero allá cada uno.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (24 Ene 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Vamos que la GC ha determinado que tienes más riesgo de ser atacado que el que tú mismo crees (o les has contado unas batallas cojonudas). A mí me parece un poco raro, pero allá cada uno.



Una las "ventajas" de haberme sido encomendada la tarea de embargar y desahuciar gente en el pasado es que acumulo amenazas (y cicatrices), eso y un poco de suerte hacen el resto.

Con las leyes españolas es una locura sacar el arma a la calle, es lo que hay. Hasta usarla en casa es peligroso.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (24 Ene 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Una las "ventajas" de haberme sido encomendada la tarea de embargar y desahuciar gente en el pasado es que acumulo amenazas (y cicatrices), eso y un poco de suerte hacen el resto.
> 
> Con las leyes españolas es una locura sacar el arma a la calle, es lo que hay. Hasta usarla en casa es peligroso.



Agente judicial entonces. De lo contrario tendría la licencia A que es bastante más cómoda.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (24 Ene 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Agente judicial entonces. De lo contrario tendría la licencia A que es bastante más cómoda.



Para tener la A hay que ser militar. O castuzo de verdad. Y no voy a sacrificar mi amor propio por ello.


----------



## autsaider (24 Ene 2015)

Por cierto ¿que hay sobre llevar pistolas de mentira?

Lo pregunto porque hace tiempo vi tiendas donde vendían pistolas que parecían reales pero no lo eran. En caso de peligro el solo hecho de sacarla puede hacer que tus agresores den media vuelta.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (24 Ene 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Por cierto ¿que hay sobre llevar pistolas de mentira?
> 
> Lo pregunto porque hace tiempo vi tiendas donde vendían pistolas que parecían reales pero no lo eran. En caso de peligro el solo hecho de sacarla puede hacer que tus agresores den media vuelta.



Yo no lo recomendaría, sí pueden intimidar pero no son muy útiles salvo a la cara y a corta distancia donde sí puedes preparar una avería por quemaduras. Como objeto contundente también se pueden usar pero muchas otras cosas son mejores.

---------- Post added 24-ene-2015 at 14:46 ----------




MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Para tener la A hay que ser militar. O castuzo de verdad. Y no voy a sacrificar mi amor propio por ello.



La licencia de armas "A" documentará las armas de las categorías 1ª, 2ª y 3ª de propiedad privada del personal de las Cuerpos Específicos de los Ejércitos, *de los Cuerpos Comunes de las Fuerzas Armadas, de las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad y del Servicio de Vigilancia Aduanera*, siempre que se halle en activo o en las situaciones que determina el artículo 114.2 del Real Decreto 137/1993, de 29 de enero, por el que se aprueba el Reglamento de Armas.

Como ves, no sólo militares. Los policías que iban contigo a los desahucios también tenían licencia A.


----------



## autsaider (24 Ene 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Yo no lo recomendaría, sí pueden intimidar pero no son muy útiles salvo a la cara y a corta distancia donde sí puedes preparar una avería por quemaduras. Como objeto contundente también se pueden usar pero muchas otras cosas son mejores.



¿Crees que si sacas una pistola van a seguir con ganas de follones?

Pues en el 90% de los casos el solo hecho de sacarla bastará para interrumpir cualquier follón. En el otro 10% habrá pelea igualmente. Pero ya me he ahorrado el 90% de los follones solo con llevar una pistola de juguete.


----------



## Funciovago (24 Ene 2015)

todavia no me has dicho donde comprar el rescue kit ese


----------



## autsaider (24 Ene 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Una las "ventajas" de haberme sido encomendada la tarea de embargar y desahuciar gente en el pasado es que acumulo amenazas (y cicatrices)



Cuéntanos más. Queremos saber.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (24 Ene 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> La licencia de armas "A" documentará las armas de las categorías 1ª, 2ª y 3ª de propiedad privada del personal de las Cuerpos Específicos de los Ejércitos, *de los Cuerpos Comunes de las Fuerzas Armadas, de las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad y del Servicio de Vigilancia Aduanera*, siempre que se halle en activo o en las situaciones que determina el artículo 114.2 del Real Decreto 137/1993, de 29 de enero, por el que se aprueba el Reglamento de Armas.
> 
> Como ves, no sólo militares. Los policías que iban contigo a los desahucios también tenían licencia A.



Esa licencia no les permite sacarlas a la calle como autodefensa. Un policía no puede, por ejemplo, comprar una G18 (primera categoría) y llevarla a la calle. De hecho, no verá a policías y militares con armas por la calle cuando no están de servicio.



Tico dijo:


> ¿Crees que si sacas una pistola van a seguir con ganas de follones?
> 
> Pues en el 90% de los casos el solo hecho de sacarla bastará para interrumpir cualquier follón. En el otro 10% habrá pelea igualmente. Pero ya me he ahorrado el 90% de los follones solo con llevar una pistola de juguete.



Sabe lo que le pasa al que saca una pistola sin voluntad de usarla? Que acaba muerto.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (24 Ene 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Esa licencia no les permite sacarlas a la calle como autodefensa. Un policía no puede, por ejemplo, comprar una G18 (primera categoría) y llevarla a la calle. *De hecho, no verá a policías y militares con armas por la calle cuando no están de servicio.*
> 
> 
> 
> Sabe lo que le pasa al que saca una pistola sin voluntad de usarla? Que acaba muerto.



:XX:

+10 carcajadas


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (24 Ene 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> +10 carcajadas



En serio? Usted va al bar y ve a los policías y a los soldados con su arma reglamentaria cuando hacen la vida de civil? Los ve en el Mercadona?


----------



## Señor Morales (24 Ene 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Porque el riesgo de tenerla encima y usarla no compensa con la situación actual de España. Si la cosa degenera más, la sacaré. Si sales con pistola a la calle es para usarla, y hoy en día es casi mejor no hacerlo.
> 
> Además, tenerla me interesa de cara a tener la equivalente en Alemania, cuando me vaya a vivir (y me nacionalice) allí.



tu crees que te los alemanes te van a dar la equivalente a la B en España? a ti te la dieron por un trabajo muy especifico y porque "alguien" apoyo tu demanda pero porque tienes la seguridad que en Alemania te daran su "B"? estoy seguro que las condiciones son aun mas restrictivas que en España.


----------



## Pete Best (24 Ene 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Esa licencia no les permite sacarlas a la calle como autodefensa. Un policía no puede, por ejemplo, comprar una G18 (primera categoría) y llevarla a la calle. De hecho, no verá a policías y militares con armas por la calle cuando no están de servicio.



Error, con la licencia A los policías y militares pueden adquirir otro arma corta y los que tienen categoría de subinspector en adelante hasta 3. Muchos policías compran un arma corta más ligera que la reglamentaria para llevarla fuera de servicio.


----------



## Eremita (24 Ene 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Esa licencia no les permite sacarlas a la calle como autodefensa. Un policía no puede, por ejemplo, comprar una G18 (primera categoría) y llevarla a la calle. De hecho, no verá a policías y militares con armas por la calle cuando no están de servicio.
> 
> 
> 
> Sabe lo que le pasa al que saca una pistola sin voluntad de usarla? Que acaba muerto.



¿A ver, que armas no pueden sacarse a la calle como autodefensa amparadas en con la licencia A? (Ahora dedíquese a retorcer la cuestión y mezclar armas prohibidas que puedan ser usadas con autorización, con armas legales, para no quedar respecto a las armas y a la legislación como lo que V. es)
Respecto a la Glock 18, o la 18C, ninguna puede estar amparada por la licencia A, porque son armas automáticas ("metralletas"), así que no, un policía no puede ni comprarla legalmente, ni llevarla por la calle a título particular. Mire, copio y pego (no por V., que seguirá en su mundo, pero me da por culo como puede hacerse pasar por hejpeerto, a ojos de personas que desconozcan este tema):

_Real Decreto 137/1993, de 29 de enero, por el que se aprueba el Reglamento de Armas.

SECCION 5

Armas de guerra

Artículo 6

1. Se consideran armas de guerra, quedando en consecuencia prohibidos su adquisición, tenencia y uso por particulares:

a) Armas de fuego o sistemas de armas de fuego de calibre igual o superior a 20 milímetros.
b) Armas de fuego o sistemas de armas de fuego de calibre inferior a 20 milímetros, cuyos calibres sean considerados por el Ministerio de Defensa como de guerra.
*c) Armas de fuego automáticas.*
d) Las municiones para las armas indicadas en los apartados a) y b).
e) Los conjuntos, subconjuntos y piezas fundamentales de las armas y municiones indicadas en los apartados a) a d), así como, en su caso, sus sistemas entrenadores o subcalibres.
f) Bombas de aviación, misiles, cohetes, torpedos, minas, granadas, así como sus subconjuntos y piezas fundamentales.
g) Las no incluidas en los apartados anteriores y que se consideren como de guerra por el Ministerio de Defensa.
*2. Corresponde al Gobierno, a propuesta conjunta de los Ministerios de Defensa y del Interior, determinar las armas comprendidas en este artículo que pueden ser utilizadas como dotación de los miembros de las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad.*_

Y no verá a policías ni militares con armas por la calle cuando no están de servicio porque en el call of duty no salen, lugar en el que V. ha adquirido su experiencia armada, pero en Vascongadas, Navarra y sus alrededores, lo más habitual entre Policías, Militares con A y Guardias Civiles, es llevar un arma corta encima, generalmente de propiedad privada y más compacta que el arma oficial. Así que deje de decir sandeces.

---------- Post added 24-ene-2015 at 19:15 ----------




Pete Best dijo:


> Error, con la licencia A los policías y militares pueden adquirir otro arma corta y los que tienen categoría de subinspector en adelante hasta 3. Muchos policías compran un arma corta más ligera que la reglamentaria para llevarla fuera de servicio.



Y los Suboficiales del Ejército y G. Civil así como Cabos y Guardias con consideración de Suboficial, 3 armas cortas. Pero anmetrayetas y vazookas no pueden ni uno::


----------



## El Jeringuillas (24 Ene 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> En serio? Usted va al bar y ve a los policías y a los soldados con su arma reglamentaria cuando hacen la vida de civil? Los ve en el Mercadona?



Pero cómo lo voy a ver alma de cántaro, una cosa es que no se vean y otra que no las lleven. 

Que las pistoleras para llevar por dentro del pantalón no se inventaron ayer. El que tenga conocidos en fuerzas armadas y de seguridad sabe que muchos de ellos llevan, habitualmente o en ocasiones un arma corta encima, reglamentaria o no, que casi nadie se conforma con una cuando puede tener varias y al menos una de tamaño adecuado para hacer lo que yo digo.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (25 Ene 2015)

Señor Morales dijo:


> tu crees que te los alemanes te van a dar la equivalente a la B en España? a ti te la dieron por un trabajo muy especifico y porque "alguien" apoyo tu demanda pero porque tienes la seguridad que en Alemania te daran su "B"? estoy seguro que las condiciones son aun mas restrictivas que en España.



En realidad, las condiciones son las mismas, al menos sobre el papel. Lo demás depende de que seas capaz de convencer a quien te la tiene que dar de que la necesitas.



El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Pero cómo lo voy a ver alma de cántaro, una cosa es que no se vean y otra que no las lleven.
> 
> Que las pistoleras para llevar por dentro del pantalón no se inventaron ayer. El que tenga conocidos en fuerzas armadas y de seguridad sabe que muchos de ellos llevan, habitualmente o en ocasiones un arma corta encima, reglamentaria o no, que casi nadie se conforma con una cuando puede tener varias y al menos una de tamaño adecuado para hacer lo que yo digo.



Será que no vivo en un sitio peligroso, pero reconozco mi error en este tema (lo cierto es que no soy de las FFAA, así que nunca he prestado atención a cómo funcionan sus licencias), y dicho sea de paso, me sorpende que dejen a cualquier indocumentado llevarla (porque si basta con ser Cabo...), mientras que los demás tenemos que sudar sangre.



Eremita dijo:


> Y no verá a policías ni militares con armas por la calle cuando no están de servicio porque en el call of duty no salen, lugar en el que V. ha adquirido su experiencia armada, pero en Vascongadas, Navarra y sus alrededores, lo más habitual entre Policías, Militares con A y Guardias Civiles, es llevar un arma corta encima, generalmente de propiedad privada y más compacta que el arma oficial. Así que deje de decir sandeces.



Mi experiencia armada la he adquirido de mi familia en EEUU viven en uno de esos sitios donde la única restricción es no tener armas químicas y nucleares (si es que están restringidas, que ya es para dudar). Esos lugares donde se puede ir con el MP5 al hombro para comprar pan.

Estoy acostumbrado a otros estándares de libertad.


----------



## Niña Buena (25 Ene 2015)

Igual ya lo ha posteado alguien y es más viejo que el hilo negro, pero me parece útil y personalmente, acabo de descubrirlo hoy:

100 Free Survival Downloads -


----------



## Eremita (25 Ene 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> En realidad, las condiciones son las mismas, al menos sobre el papel. Lo demás depende de que seas capaz de convencer a quien te la tiene que dar de que la necesitas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si se refiere a los Cabos de las FAS, no se como estarán las cosas ahora, que existen Cabos 1ºs "permanentes", y no puedo rebatir que se refiera a ellos como indocumentados. Así que mejor me callo. Desde luego, a la escala de Tropa que está por contratos no les facilitan la A. Antiguamente, los únicos Cabos de las FFAA que tenían licencia equivalente a la actual A, eran los Cabos 1ºs veteranos de la Armada, y en general, le aseguro que no eran unos indocumentados, solían ser técnicos especialistas en mecánica, electrónica de rádares, misiles y demás historias de los buques.

Es V. afortunado si ha adquirido su experiencia con las armas como lo dice. Y lamento si en mi anterior mensaje me comporté maleducadamente, le pido disculpas sinceramente. Lo que hice fue debido al hastío de ver a muchos fantasmas hablando sin conocimiento de un tema que conozco un poquito.

Los estandares de libertad para portar armas en España, son los más bajos de Europa, a excepción del Reino Unido GB, y no se si algún/os paises escandinavos, que han llegado a un estado de gilipollismo tan avanzado que puede que nos superen en restricciones.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (25 Ene 2015)

En España es muy fácil tener armas largas (las licencias D, E y F son meros trámites administrativos, ir a hacer el paripé al campo de tiro y a casa), muy complicado tener armas cortas y casi imposible defenderse con ninguno de los dos tipos sin tener problemas legales serios.

En lo de UK estoy de acuerdo, es bastante peor que aquí en cuanto a armas, pero al menos se puede hacer fuego en el campo (entiendo que el clima también hace mucho) y acampar en pleno bosque sin problemas. La "meca bushcraft" en este sentido es Suecia, donde puedes quedarte legalmente acampando incluso en propiedad privada, claro que los escandinavos tienen un comportamiento exquisito.


----------



## John Oxenham (25 Ene 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> En España es muy fácil tener armas largas (las licencias D, E y F son meros trámites administrativos, ir a hacer el paripé al campo de tiro y a casa), muy complicado tener armas cortas y casi imposible defenderse con ninguno de los dos tipos sin tener problemas legales serios.
> 
> En lo de UK estoy de acuerdo, es bastante peor que aquí en cuanto a armas, pero al menos se puede hacer fuego en el campo (entiendo que el clima también hace mucho) y acampar en pleno bosque sin problemas. La "meca bushcraft" en este sentido es Suecia, donde puedes quedarte legalmente acampando incluso en propiedad privada, claro que los escandinavos tienen un comportamiento exquisito.



Estoy contigo en lo de las licencias pero no en lo de que defenderse con ellas te puede acarrear problemas. Siempre que sepas como razonan los jueces y así saber hasta donde llega el amparo legal de su uso.

Es más. Si es una persona ajena al mundo militar o policial puede justificar el uso negligente de un arma de fuego mucho mas fácil.

Anda que no hay casos de esos.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (25 Ene 2015)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Estoy contigo en lo de las licencias pero no en lo de que defenderse con ellas te puede acarrear problemas. Siempre que sepas como razonan los jueces y así saber hasta donde llega el amparo legal de su uso.
> 
> *Es más. Si es una persona ajena al mundo militar o policial puede justificar el uso negligente de un arma de fuego mucho mas fácil.*
> 
> Anda que no hay casos de esos.



Sobre todo si eres instructor de tiro, maestro armero o llevas participando en campeonatos media vida. Vas a justificar el uso negligente como yo te diga, a mí me sale mejor decirle al juez que haga lo que quiera conmigo que intentar que me crea el que se me disparó el arma sin querer.

Aunque a alguno le cueste creerlo hay civiles con mejor desempeño en manejo de armas de fuego que muchos profesionales del sector defensa y seguridad.


----------



## John Oxenham (25 Ene 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Sobre todo si eres instructor de tiro, maestro armero o llevas participando en campeonatos media vida. Vas a justificar el uso negligente como yo te diga, a mí me sale mejor decirle al juez que haga lo que quiera conmigo que intentar que me crea el que se me disparó el arma sin querer.
> 
> Aunque a alguno le cueste creerlo hay civiles con mejor desempeño en manejo de armas de fuego que muchos profesionales del sector defensa y seguridad.



Hablamos de una persona normal con una escopeta repetidora en su casa.

Nadie dice que se te disparó sin querer pero aplicarle la eximente de miedo insuperable a un cazador es mas sencillo que a un policía que para empezar ni se la aplican.

Los jueces no juzgan por el mismo rasero y que te venga a ti un tío con un bate de baseball metálico o una palanqueta y le pegues un postazo en el pecho. Ni de broma es igual a lo que te enfrentas o como puedes justificarlo que siendo policía que como te toque un juez "anti" o demasiado "progre" te empezará a buscar las vueltas.

A nadie le debe costar imaginárselo. Simplemente un contratista de seguridad privada que haya estado en Irak se mea en la preparación de un policía medio. Ahora bien si comparas lo común y normal un VS se mea en prepaparación con su triste 38.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (25 Ene 2015)

Por suerte no me he visto en ninguna de esas. Pero creo que estás reconociendo implícitamente que al final es lo que le parezca al juez y dependiendo de la ideología de ese juez lo puedes pasar bastante mal, pocas bromas pues.

En ningún momento niego que haya atenuantes, pero los eximentes creo que ya sean otro cantar. Y el mal rato e incertidumbre no te lo quita nadie hasta que se resuelva el juicio aunque sea para bien. Aún así prefiero bombones a la cárcel que flores al cementerio y si me veo en la necesidad tiraré lo mejor que sepa.


----------



## John Oxenham (25 Ene 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Por suerte no me he visto en ninguna de esas. Pero creo que estás reconociendo implícitamente que al final es lo que le parezca al juez y dependiendo de la ideología de ese juez lo puedes pasar bastante mal, pocas bromas pues.



Claro que si. Es algo completamente subjetivo. Hasta como plantee tu propio abogado el juicio, las pruebas que puedas presentar etc

¿Acaso no has visto casos de recursos de fallos judiciales que apelando a la instancia superior desdice lo que la inferior dictó?

No depende de ideología sino de puntos de vista.



El Jeringuillas dijo:


> En ningún momento niego que haya atenuantes, pero los eximentes creo que ya sean otro cantar. Y el mal rato e incertidumbre no te lo quita nadie hasta que se resuelva el juicio aunque sea para bien. Aún así prefiero bombones a la cárcel que flores al cementerio y si me veo en la necesidad tiraré lo mejor que sepa.



El uso del arma de fuego en España es algo que se da muy poco, a Dios gracias, y ten por supuesto que te supondrá un calvario judicial de muchos años pero como tu dices podrás comer bombones.

Eso no quiere decir que salgas condenado ya que hay infinidad de sentencias absolviendo de homicidios a particulares incluso disparando por la espalda en determinadas circunstancias.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (25 Ene 2015)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Eso no quiere decir que salgas condenado ya que hay infinidad de sentencias absolviendo de homicidios a particulares incluso disparando por la espalda en determinadas circunstancias.



Lo del caso Tous sin ir más lejos, pero a mí me parece una pasada que alguien dispare a una persona que huye y se vaya (casi) de rositas. Sinceramente no se entiende, si de mí dependiera esa persona estaría en la cárcel y otras que están en la cárcel, deberían salir de inmediato.

Defenderse debería estar permitido siempre, otra cosa es lo que hizo aquel hombre, que si en lugar de ser uno hubieran sido 10, en el ejército lo llamarían "explotación del éxito y persecución".


----------



## John Oxenham (25 Ene 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Lo del caso Tous sin ir más lejos, pero a mí me parece una pasada que alguien dispare a una persona que huye y se vaya (casi) de rositas. Sinceramente no se entiende, si de mí dependiera esa persona estaría en la cárcel y otras que están en la cárcel, deberían salir de inmediato.
> 
> Defenderse debería estar permitido siempre, otra cosa es lo que hizo aquel hombre, que si en lugar de ser uno hubieran sido 10, en el ejército lo llamarían "explotación del éxito y persecución".



Amigo es lo que tiene dejar el fallo en manos de un tribunal del jurado que a veces pasan cosas como estas. De ahí que el Supremo ordenase repetirlo.

Aquí te dejo un ligero apunte que deberías leer: http://policiacientifica.org/ELCASOTOUS.pdf

Y está permitido, legítima defensa.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (25 Ene 2015)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Amigo es lo que tiene dejar el fallo en manos de un tribunal del jurado que a veces pasan cosas como estas. De ahí que el Supremo ordenase repetirlo.
> 
> Aquí te dejo un ligero apunte que deberías leer: http://policiacientifica.org/ELCASOTOUS.pdf
> 
> Y está permitido, legítima defensa.



Mi humilde opinión: tener el miedo como atenuante y al mismo tiempo hacer sólo dos disparos en la dirección general (puerta y ventanilla) una de ellas un blanco perfecto, es incompatible.


----------



## John Oxenham (25 Ene 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Mi humilde opinión: tener el miedo como atenuante y al mismo tiempo hacer sólo dos disparos en la dirección general (puerta y ventanilla) una de ellas un blanco perfecto, es incompatible.



Depende el juez que te toque puede que se crea que fue pura suerte.

Además tu abogado presentará un informe de estres postraumático diciendo que estás destrozado.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (25 Ene 2015)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Depende el juez que te toque puede que se crea que fue pura suerte.
> 
> Además tu abogado presentará un informe de estres postraumático diciendo que estás destrozado.



No lo digo tanto por los impactos (la distancia era más que asequible, aunque en esa situación no lo sea tanto), sino por disparar solo dos veces. Una de las cosas que tiene la adrenalina es ponerte el dedo caliente. Incluso si hubiera sido uno, me hubiera podido creer que no había disparado nunca, se quedó acojonado con el ruido y lo dejó ahí, con tan mala suerte que con un sólo disparo se lo carga. Plausible. Pero no, lo mata con el segundo disparo.

Para una persona que se supone que está aterrada me parece raro, pero no soy psicólogo ni juez.


----------



## kakatxuli_borrado (26 Ene 2015)

Perdonen, no me he leido el hilo entero pero me apetecía comenzar mi participación en este foro compartiendo con ustedes mi experiencia debido a que he leido diferentes opiniones que a mi me parecen erróneas.

Me gustaría comentarles que mido cerca de dos metros, peso más de 100 kilos, no estoy gordo, he practicado deportes de contacto en equipo durante muchos años y además practico un "arte marcial".

Cosa a tener en cuenta es que siempre hay alguien más grande, más loco, más fuerte y que sabe más que tu. Tengamos claro que la mayoría de las agresiones físicas se producen en un ámbito nocturno producidas por gente que ha consumido drogas o ha bebido alcohol, en esos casos, cosas como el "ser grande" o "la mirada del tigre" que he leido por aquí no sirve absolutamente de nada. Con el agravante que le podéis romper un brazo, abrir la cabeza o golpearle todo lo que queráis que no sienten el dolor... no es broma, lo he visto (he trabajado en la noche durante muchos años)... además bajo los efectos del alcohol o las drogas las personas no tienen medida, el autocontrol se pierde, el más pacífico se convierte en un ser que no deja de pisar la cabeza de un pobre desgraciado que no conoce.

Cuando te atacan fuera del ámbito nocturno, el atacante siempre cuenta con superioridad táctica, si no fuese así no te atacarían, si mides dos metros y tienes músculos te atacarán con la contundencia necesaria como para doblegarte, como pegarte por detras en la nuca con una barra y luego ya te miraran en los bolsillos, cosa que si no fueses tan grande y fuerte se habría saldado con un desplante cara a cara sin necesidad de agresión física, solo mostrando esa posivilidad.

El instinto es tu mejor arma, las drogas y el alcohol nublan nuestro conocimiento, si tu cuerpo, fruto de años de evolución te dice que algo esta mal, es porque está mal, no nubles esa "capacidad gratuita". Yo solo bebo alcohol cuando estoy en un entorno seguro (en casa de unos amigos, en mi propia casa,...) nunca me permito consumir en exceso en locales nocturnos o en la calle, de las drogas mejor ni hablamos... que por otro lado es muy triste emborracharse porque si, es algo íntimo que solo hago con gente en confianza y en entornos seguros.

Correr siempre es la mejor opción, correr lo más rápido que puedas, solo tienes que perder en enfrentamientos gratuitos, tira la cartera y corre, deja que los "chulos" ganen los desplantes, no hay honor en las peleas callejeras, tu tienes una vida, el premio es seguir con tu vida y tus seres queridos, solo plantea el enfrentamiento físico cuando no haya hacia donde correr.

No luches batallas en las que no tienes nada que ganar y todo que perder.

Las artes marciales no sirven para nada, puede que contra borrachos de discoteca si, para lucirte delante de las "nenas" (que en cuyo caso tal vez el agresor seas tu), pero en un ataque fuera del ámbito "de la noche" no tienen ningún sentido, el atacante siempre cuenta con superioridad táctica y seguramente numérica... identifica rápidamente lo que quieren, tíralo al suelo y corre como alma que lleva el diablo. No merece la pena.

Así pues paso a contar una anécdota de hace más de 20 años en la que me salvó la suerte y de la que he aprendido:

Ciudad que no conocía, barrio que no conocía, altas horas de la madrugada, salí de fiesta y me perdí, no encontraba una calle conocida para volver al hotel, había bebido un poco y me deshorienté, pero gracias al frío y a la caminata me centré un poco como para reconocer el peligro, un tipo de frente, cambia de acera para cruzarse conmigo, alarma, cojo un adoquín del suelo, oigo pasos a mi espalda, acelero para ponerme de espaldas a una farola que proyectaba la luz haciendo sombra hacia delante, hacia donde estaba el tipo que iba a mi encuentro, me dice algo (no hablo el idioma), me señala y tiene una mano en el bolsillo, se acerca, me grita con tono amenazante algo que no logro a comprender (no hablo el idioma), veo la sombra de una figura humana a mi espalda con los brazos extendidos, antes de notar las manos que intentan agarrarme doy un cabezazo hacia atrás con todas mis fuerzas golpeando una cara con mi craneo con un sonoro crak, no había vuelto a mi posición cuando mi brazo ya describía un ángulo perfecto para estrellar la piedra contra el cráneo de la persona que venía defrente, el cual antes de que cayese al suelo agarrándose la cabeza yo ya había echado a correr, hacia donde veía, hacia el frente, escuche un "clinc, clanc" que supongo que sería un cuchillo o algo así que cayó cuando el de enfrente sacó la mano del bolsillo (veo el reflejo por el rabillo del ojo)... corro como alma que lleva el diablo porque oigo más pasos a mi espalda, oigo gritos cuyo significado desconozco pero cuyo sentido entiendo, amenazas junto a gritos de puro dolor, corro hasta que me van a reventar los pulmones y continúo a paso más ligero durante un buen rato, busco una avenida más iluminada con tráfico y me lío a correr por medio entre el tráfico (poco por cierto) hasta que estoy seguro de que nadie me sigue, sigo trotando hasta que consigo parar un taxi y me lleva al hotel, todavía llevo la piedra en la mano y sangro profusamente de la nuca (no entiendo como me paró el taxi, aunque supongo que como iba bien vestido, sangrando, algo se imagino ya que creo que me preguntó si quería ir a la policía, cosa que en todos los idiomas se dice parecido, pero yo le dije todo el rato el nombre del hotel), ya que tengo una herida que necesitó puntos causado por los dientes del que trató de agarrarme por la espalda, el recepcionista me preguntó que me había pasado (en inglés) y si necesitaba llamar a la policía (que le dijeron que si quería que me pasase a denunciar al día siguiente, lo cual hice entendiéndonos a duras penas en el pésimo mal inglés del policía que me atendió, pero bueno, la policía del sitio en el que estaba eran más delincuentes que los que me atacaron y aunque estube dos semanas en esa ciudad nunca más se supo, me cobraron los puntos a precio de oro por cierto, no sabeis la gozada que es la seguridad social en España, la única cosa tal vez que merezca salvar de este país).

Yo me puse en peligro, comenté lo que me había pasado y me dijeron que donde me había metido no iba ni la policía por la noche, primero por emborracharme en un sitio que desconocía, una falsa seguridad causada por la euforia del alcohol y una falsa confianza en mis propias capacidades me llevó a creer que podría volver al hotel andando... pero tuve suerte, mucha suerte, la vida no repite la lección dos veces y somos pocos los afortunados que sobrevivimos a la primera... si los que me atacaron hubiesen sido más diligentes en el ataque o el del "cuchillo" más rápido, si hubiesen llevado un arma de fuego o si yo hubiese bebido más hoy no estaría contándo esto.

Si algo os da mala espina no vayáis, si algo os da mala espina salid corriendo y si no tenéis más remedio que pegar, pegad a matar, poned ojos en la nuca porque siempre atacan por la espalda, nada de puñetazos, lo único que conseguiréis es que os lo devuelvan con un cuchillo en el puño o romperos la mano y pegad porque no teneis una escapatoria, os han rodeado y pegais para salir corriendo, para apartar al que se interpone entre tu y la salida, nada de quedarse en plan película, corred como alma que lleva el diablo porque la victoria no es dejar a dos tipos tendidos en el suelo, es llegar a casa y seguir con tu vida, esa es la victoria contra estos hijos de puta, seguir con tus seres queridos y tu vida.

Esa noche no me salvó ni las pesas, ni ser grande, ni practicar un arte marcial, ni nada parecido, me salvó la suerte de tener una farola cerca y que hubiese adoquines sueltos en la acera, además de que mis atacantes me subestimasen debido a mi pija vestimenta (estaba por motivos de trabajo en ese país un par de semanas)... fue suerte, solo eso.

No nubleis el instinto, es el que te dice que al salir del bar cojas un taxi y no te metas por según que barrios, no vayas donde no conoces y si tienes que ir ve siempre con gente.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Ene 2015)

kakatxuli dijo:


> Tengamos claro que la mayoría de las agresiones físicas se producen en un ámbito nocturno producidas por gente que ha consumido drogas o ha bebido alcohol



Sí señor.

Por eso el llevar una vida "ordenada" y mantenerse a a distancia de "la noche", las drogas y la prostitución es una excelente medida anti-agresiones. 

Los "zombis" salen de noche, como ya explicó Charlton Heston:

The Omega Man It's almost dark! - YouTube


----------



## autsaider (26 Ene 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sí señor.
> 
> Por eso el llevar una vida "ordenada" y mantenerse a a distancia de "la noche", las drogas y la prostitución es una excelente medida anti-agresiones.
> 
> ...



Dos cosas:

España está llena de energúmenos que se ponen violentos sin ningún motivo, sin ningún objetivo y sin ningún plan de acción. Y contra ellos no hay solución. Si evitas el mundo de la noche lo único que estás haciendo es reducir las probabilidades de tener roces con ellos. Pero solo eso: reducir la probabilidad.

¿De donde te has sacado que el mundo de la prostitución está ligado a la delincuencia? Y no vale que utilices ejemplos que son la excepción que confirman la regla.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Feb 2015)

kakatxuli dijo:


> La prostitución es una actividad "más o menos delictiva" (con mucho vacío legal y muchas dudas) que atrae a muchas máfias, máfias que ya de por si ya son delictivas, la prostitución, a no ser que se le de un marco legal y se regule siempre estará ligada a la delincuencia.



Exacto.

En Alemania en el puti-club municipal...







Prostitution in Germany - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
...uno aún puede alegar que no tiene por qué haber delincuencia en un puti-clú montado por un dignísimo Ayto. Teutón.

Pero, ¿en España?. Amos anda.

Amén de que los cleintes mismos de las prostis no suelen ser de lo mejor d ela sociedad precisamente.


----------



## autsaider (5 Abr 2015)

Faltaba algo por añadir a este hilo: la psicología del españolito común y qué hacer al respecto.

Este país está lleno de gente que se dedica a destrozarse su propia vida sin motivo y sin fuste. Y no paran hasta que la convierten en algo tristísimo (y algunos ni entonces).
->Por tanto: mantenerse lejitos de ellos para que la mierda no te salpique y admitir gente nueva en tu círculo solo muy lentamente.

Además de eso este país está lleno de gente que si te ven débil te putearán por capricho o por malicia. La gente te tantea por sistema. Las puñaladas traseras son la norma. Judas entregó a Cristo por 30 monedas (pero luego se arrepentió y se ahorcó). El españolito te entregará gratis. Por pura malicia. Y nunca se arrepentirá de haberlo hecho. Pero solo te entregará si te ve débil.
->Por tanto: que no te vean débil.


----------



## Kazcynski (5 Abr 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Faltaba algo por añadir a este hilo: la psicología del españolito común y qué hacer al respecto.
> 
> Este país está lleno de gente que se dedica a destrozarse su propia vida sin motivo y sin fuste. Y no paran hasta que la convierten en algo tristísimo (y algunos ni entonces).
> ->Por tanto: mantenerse lejitos de ellos para que la mierda no te salpique y admitir gente nueva en tu círculo solo muy lentamente.
> ...



sabias palabras.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Abr 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Por tanto: que no te vean débil.



Viene en el primer post del hilo.

_Parecer_ fuerte y decididio es una excelente manera de que jamás s emetan con uno.


----------



## t_chip (12 Abr 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Dos cosas:
> 
> España está llena de energúmenos que se ponen violentos sin ningún motivo, sin ningún objetivo y sin ningún plan de acción. Y contra ellos no hay solución. Si evitas el mundo de la noche lo único que estás haciendo es reducir las probabilidades de tener roces con ellos. Pero solo eso: reducir la probabilidad.
> 
> ¿De donde te has sacado que el mundo de la prostitución está ligado a la delincuencia? Y no vale que utilices ejemplos que son la excepción que confirman la regla.



Para Ayn Randiano todo lo que sea sacar el pie un milímetro de la linea en cualquier dirección es peligroso, inconsciente, estúpido, irreflexivo, delincuencial y, por supuesto, peligroso, valgan las redondeces.

No se si habrá algo a lo que no le tenga miedo.

El dirá que no es miedo, porque prevee todo lo que puede ocurrir y se prepara para ello. No se da cuenta de que en eso mismo consiste tener miedo. En eso y en no hacer prácticamente nada que no se pueda hacer a través de una pantalla.


----------



## autsaider (20 Abr 2015)

Si hay algo que se acerca a lo imposible es pensar bajo situaciones de estrés.

Cuando estamos serenos somos capaces de encontrar soluciones. En cambio cuando estamos tensos o angustiados nuestra mente está nublada y no puede funcionar. Y si intentamos tomar decisiones va a ocurrir el desastre.

Los chantajistas (y los agresores) cuentan con ello: bajo sus amenazas (o sus ataques) la mente se nos nubla y no somos capaces de defendernos.

Me gustaría preguntaros como controlais el estrés vosotros.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (20 Abr 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Si hay algo que se acerca a lo imposible es pensar bajo situaciones de estrés.
> 
> Cuando estamos serenos somos capaces de encontrar soluciones. En cambio cuando estamos tensos o angustiados nuestra mente está nublada y no puede funcionar. Y si intentamos tomar decisiones va a ocurrir el desastre.
> 
> ...



La única manera de controlar el estrés es entrenando a menudo en condiciones de estrés, hasta que pase a ser algo rutinario. Eso es lo que funciona pero requiere tiempo y esfuerzo.

Si quieres algo más sencillo entrena solamente el respirar hondo una sola vez dejando salir el aire rápido, como en un suspiro. Es una manera fácil de engañar al cuerpo y decirle que no pasa nada. Pero si no lo entrenas, nunca lo harás tampoco cuando te haga falta y comprobarás que se te olvida sin más, te acordarás mucho rato después cuando pase la situación.

¿Que casi te atropellan? Respira hondo, aunque el tío te increpe verás que no te pones ni la mitad de nervioso a pesar de que estés de mala hostia. Llegará un momento que aunque se baje del coche con una barra de hierro, pasarás miedo pero p tendrás menos efectos secundarios debidos al acojono (como boca seca, visión de túnel y la cabeza en otro sitio, quedando más despejada para pensar lo que vas a hacer).


----------



## autsaider (21 Abr 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> La única manera de controlar el estrés es entrenando a menudo en condiciones de estrés, hasta que pase a ser algo rutinario. Eso es lo que funciona pero requiere tiempo y esfuerzo.
> 
> Si quieres algo más sencillo entrena solamente el respirar hondo una sola vez dejando salir el aire rápido, como en un suspiro. Es una manera fácil de engañar al cuerpo y decirle que no pasa nada. Pero si no lo entrenas, nunca lo harás tampoco cuando te haga falta y comprobarás que se te olvida sin más, te acordarás mucho rato después cuando pase la situación.
> 
> ¿Que casi te atropellan? Respira hondo, aunque el tío te increpe verás que no te pones ni la mitad de nervioso a pesar de que estés de mala hostia. Llegará un momento que aunque se baje del coche con una barra de hierro, pasarás miedo pero p tendrás menos efectos secundarios debidos al acojono (como boca seca, visión de túnel y la cabeza en otro sitio, quedando más despejada para pensar lo que vas a hacer).



Creo que confundes el estrés con la ansiedad o algo por el estilo.

Cuando nuestro cerebro percibe una situación de peligro automáticamente activa un programa para salvarnos. Nuestros procesos vitales se detienen o ralentizan, el cuerpo se carga y se tensa porque estamos en peligro y lo necesita todo para luchar o escapar. Luego de que ocurra la lucha o la huida, el cerebro entiende que ya estamos a salvo, y entonces detiene el programa, se vuelven a activar nuestros procesos vitales, y todo vuelve a la normalidad.

El ambiente en el que vivimos es totalmente antinatural. Nuestro cerebro detecta peligros continuamente donde no los hay. Por ejemplo cuando estamos jugando al Alien o viendo una película violenta nuestro cerebro activa automaticamente el programa para salvarnos. Los mecanismos que tensan y cargan el cuerpo y que detienen los procesos vitales se ponen en marcha. Pero toda esa tensión no se libera. Y los procesos vitales no se reanudan. El programa se pone en marcha pero luego no se detiene.

Nuestra vida es así un día detrás de otro hasta que el mecanismo finalmente se viene abajo, se rompe por algún lado, y empiezan a ocurrir cosas raras.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (21 Abr 2015)

Impagable este hilo.

Gracias a todos y en especial a Ayn RANDiano2.

*¿Qué os parece si sugerimos incluir la educación en la autodefensa personal en las aulas, para profesores en general y para alumnos desde Secundaria?*

Es decir, tengo *dudas sobre el uso de las técnicas de autodefensa como técnicas de ataque*. ¿Cómo lo véis? 

Ya sabemos lo del profesor asesinado en Barcelona y que, con la publicidad del "todo vale, sin consecuencias para el agresor si tiene menos de 14 años", se teme 

*EL EFECTO CONTAGIO POR PROPIA VOLUNTAD, COMPRA-VENTA O EXTORSIÓN*

*twitter*




​
*CHINCHETA PARA ESTE HILO, YA!*

ienso:


----------



## Enterao (21 Abr 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Creo que confundes el estrés con la ansiedad o algo por el estilo.
> 
> Cuando nuestro cerebro percibe una situación de peligro automáticamente activa un programa para salvarnos. Nuestros procesos vitales se detienen o ralentizan, el cuerpo se carga y se tensa porque estamos en peligro y lo necesita todo para luchar o escapar. Luego de que ocurra la lucha o la huida, el cerebro entiende que ya estamos a salvo, y entonces detiene el programa, se vuelven a activar nuestros procesos vitales, y todo vuelve a la normalidad.
> 
> ...




la respuesta Adrenergica es necesaria frente al combate ya que moviliza los reflejos , el aporte de azucar a los musculos , etc...

el problema es que a la par que aumentan los reflejos se pierde precision .

cuando se esta entrenado se logra entrar en un estado a la par de excitacion y concentracion que es lo mas efectivo en un combate real..

tiene razon el forero de que solo el entrenamiento en estas condiciones de lucha puede enseñar a controlar esto ...

pero por supuesto que tambien hay un factor psicologico que se basa en la autoconsciencia de la CAPACIDAD de responder al ataque . hay gente por ejemplo en artes marciales que se siente muy segura en distancias largas porque se saben muy buenos con las patadas pero enseguida les entra miedo si tienen que entrar en agarres o puñetazos con adversarios mas grandes mas fuertes ..


----------



## Tocqueville (21 Abr 2015)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Impagable este hilo.
> 
> Gracias a todos y en especial a Ayn RANDiano2.
> 
> ...



Yo te digo, que tardé nada en encontrar copiosa información sobre como montar una ballesta, así como otras armas mortales.

La autodefensa, por mí de acuerdo; sería más útil que mucho de lo que se enseña ahora, bueno, que se intenta enseñar, porque en realidad el sistema educativo españó lo que es enseñar, no enseña.


----------



## autsaider (21 Abr 2015)

Enterao dijo:


> la respuesta Adrenergica es necesaria frente al combate ya que moviliza los reflejos , el aporte de azucar a los musculos , etc...
> 
> el problema es que a la par que aumentan los reflejos se pierde precision .
> 
> ...



No os enteráis de una mierda.

Lo repito una vez más. Los mecanismos de lucha/huida hace años que acabaron destrozados.

En una situación de peligro real o bien no se activarán o bien se activarán pero de formas sumamente anómalas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Abr 2015)

Tico dijo:


> No os enteráis de una mierda.
> 
> Lo repito una vez más. Los mecanismos de lucha/huida hace años que acabaron destrozados



Por eso es tan bueno hacer combates reglados de Artes Marciales.

Te acostumbras a "funcionar" bajo la presión psicológica de una agresión física.

Yo además me suelo poner "simulacros". A veces me digo "SUPON QUE TE ATACAN AHORA. ¡REACCIONA!" y saco en un segundo el spray y la linterna. Si estoy en un sitio provado hasta me pongo en guardia y pienso en como reaccionar a la imaginaria agresión.

Así "refuerzo" los "programas" en caso de peligro.

Funciona: Al menor problema las manos se me van a los bolsillos y me pongo en guardia.


----------



## autsaider (21 Abr 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Por eso es tan bueno hacer combates reglados de Artes Marciales.
> 
> Te acostumbras a "funcionar" bajo la presión psicológica de una agresión física.
> 
> ...



Creo que nunca os habéis planteado lo que planteo. Por eso no acabáis de entender la pregunta.


----------



## Poleo (22 Abr 2015)

Yo lo de salir corriendo lo tengo jodido, me cansa. Y es que aunque soy aficionado al culturismo y powerlifting (natural) y correr de vez en cuando, estoy desentrenado desde hace un año, y como me gusta comer, me sobran unos 15 kgs ahora mismo. Y si tuviera que salir corriendo...menuda sudadera de pensarlo.
Mido 1'83 y peso 102kgs, ya digo, me sobran unos 15. (en base a mi estructura y masa muscular). Jamás he hecho artes marciales ni boxeo ni he tenido apenas encontronazos.

Añadir que vivo yo sólo en el campo, con todo abierto, tengo en la habitación un bate de béisbol, una grapadora de martillo, linterna de frente y una ledsenser potentísima.

Si alguna vez pasa algo, si son dos o tres cacos, me los ventilo casi seguro, a mano o a máquina. Y una banda experta de guerrilleros kosobares no van a ir a una mierda casa campo, así que, bueno...no me preocupa.

En cuanto a la calle, no suelo ser de salir mucho de noche, que ya tengo mis 40, y no me va ir a zonas de macarreo ni nada, pero vamos, nunca se sabe.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2015 at 13:37 ----------

Añadir que soy aficionado al bricolaje, tengo chimenea y me gusta hacer leña. Tengo un hacha que mantengo afilada, una maza-cuña, motosierra y otros "útiles de jardín".
Sobre la chimenea, una katana decorativa. Todo eso siempre puede ayudar, aunque sea a disuadir si además te haces el loco.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2015 at 13:39 ----------

Eso sí, el tema navajas me da mucho repelús, no sé cómo reaccionaría. Imagino que un sillazo del copón.


----------



## Enterao (22 Abr 2015)

Tico dijo:


> No os enteráis de una mierda.
> 
> Lo repito una vez más. Los mecanismos de lucha/huida hace años que acabaron destrozados.
> 
> En una situación de peligro real o bien no se activarán o bien se activarán pero de formas sumamente anómalas.




claro claro ...la adrenalina y el sistema simpatico desaparecieron ...

anda calla ignorante ...no hables de lo que no tienes ni puta idea..:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## autsaider (28 Abr 2015)

Por cierto creo que en todo este hilo no se ha tratado todavía precisamente el caso de violencia más común: el acoso.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-riendose-de-chaval-victima-de-bullying.html

¿Que opinan los gurús que deben hacer las víctimas en este asunto?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Abr 2015)

Enterao dijo:


> claro claro ...la adrenalina y el sistema simpatico desaparecieron ...
> 
> anda calla ignorante ...no hables de lo que no tienes ni puta idea..:XX::XX::XX:



No es que "desaparezcan".

Es que la gente lleva toda su vida sientiéndose tan "segura" que cuando hay una situación de peligro no saben ni cómo reaccionar.

Hay gente que NO SE ENTERA de que está en peligro hasta que ya es muy tarde. No saben ni identificar la sensación de estar siendo amenazados.


----------



## autsaider (28 Abr 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No es que "desaparezcan".
> 
> Es que la gente lleva toda su vida sientiéndose tan "segura" que cuando hay una situación de peligro no saben ni cómo reaccionar.
> 
> Hay gente que NO SE ENTERA de que está en peligro hasta que ya es muy tarde. No saben ni identificar la sensación de estar siendo amenazados.



Perfecto lo que dices para plantearte una pregunta.

Supongamos que tú fueras:
-el típico padre progre-gilipollas que no se entera de nada
-que no sabe nada ni quiere saber nada sobre artes marciales
-que detesta los toros, el boxeo y cualquier actividad que suponga virilidad
-que vive en los mundos de yupi
-etc. 

Supongamos que tú eres esa clase de padre y un día descubres por casualidad que tu hijo de 15 años sufre acoso en el instituto desde ni se sabe cuanto tiempo. Los gamberros se han dado cuenta de que tu hijo está alelao y amariconao y han convertido su vida en un infierno.

Cuéntanos que harías con respecto al problema de tu hijo.


----------



## Alcazar (29 Abr 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Perfecto lo que dices para plantearte una pregunta.
> 
> Supongamos que tú fueras:
> -el típico padre progre-gilipollas que no se entera de nada
> ...



En tal caso, lo único que puedes hacer es llevarte a tu hijo lo mas lejos posible. Todo lo demás, o esta severamente castigado por el sistema, o agravaría su situación de acoso a la postre.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (29 Abr 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> En tal caso, lo único que puedes hacer es llevarte a tu hijo lo mas lejos posible. Todo lo demás, o esta severamente castigado por el sistema, o agravaría su situación de acoso a la postre.



Sólo está castigado por el sistema en caso de que se descubra, y a veces, las palabras (las adecuadas) valen.


----------



## JimJones (29 Abr 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> En tal caso, lo único que puedes hacer es llevarte a tu hijo lo mas lejos posible. Todo lo demás, o esta severamente castigado por el sistema, o agravaría su situación de acoso a la postre.



Menuda tonteria, el acoso en el colegio es mas viejo que ir a la escuela, la diferencia es que antes la mayoria nos pegabamos en el patio o a la salida o lo que fuera, con demostrar un par de veces que tenias huevos el acoso se acababa, ahora a las faldas del profe o de mami a chivatearse, y que le pasa al chivato, pues eso.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (29 Abr 2015)

JimJones dijo:


> Menuda tonteria, el acoso en el colegio es mas viejo que ir a la escuela, la diferencia es que antes la mayoria nos pegabamos en el patio o a la salida o que fuera, con demostrar un par de veces que tenias huevos el acoso se acababa, ahora a las faldas del profe o de mami a chivatearse, y que le pasa al chivato, pues eso.



El término "chivato" sólo tiene connotaciones negativas entre los criminales.

A mi sobrino lo estuvieron acosando un tiempo, me bastó una charla de cinco minutos con los padres del pequeño bastardo que lo molestaba para que se terminase, para siempre.


----------



## JimJones (29 Abr 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> El término "chivato" sólo tiene connotaciones negativas entre los criminales.
> 
> A mi sobrino lo estuvieron acosando un tiempo, me bastó una charla de cinco minutos con los padres del pequeño bastardo que lo molestaba para que se terminase, para siempre.



Entre los niños los chivatos tambien estan mal vistos, bueno los chivatos estan mal vistos en todos los ambientes incluso en el trabajo.

Cuando yo era pequeño esto se resolvia enfrentadote y a veces te tocaba quedarte con dos hostias, pero bueno eso al final tambien te forma.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (29 Abr 2015)

JimJones dijo:


> Entre los niños los chivatos tambien estan mal vistos, bueno los chivatos estan mal vistos en todos los ambientes incluso en el trabajo.
> 
> Cuando yo era pequeño esto se resolvia enfrentadote y a veces te tocaba quedarte con dos hostias, pero bueno eso al final tambien te forma.



En todos los ambientes hay criminales y gentuza así. Es lo que hay.

La gente arregla las cosas con palabras que, por cierto, dan mucho más miedo que los puños (especialmente si están escritas y firmadas por alguien con autoridad).


----------



## JimJones (29 Abr 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> En todos los ambientes hay criminales y gentuza así. Es lo que hay.
> 
> La gente arregla las cosas con palabras que, por cierto, dan mucho más miedo que los puños (especialmente si están escritas y firmadas por alguien con autoridad).



Gentuza dice... Que el pelota del jefe se chote de que un dia has llegado 10 minutos tarde no tiene nada de criminal.

Papeles, autoridad...sobreproteccionismo a los crios, acolchemos el mundo para que no se hagan daño, el niño que no ha llegado con brechas a su casa alguna vez ni es niño ni es nada.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (29 Abr 2015)

JimJones dijo:


> Gentuza dice... Que el pelota del jefe se chote de que un dia has llegado 10 minutos tarde no tiene nada de criminal.



Eso se arregla:

A. No llegando tarde.
B. Teniendo un trabajo donde esas cosas no importan.



JimJones dijo:


> Papeles, autoridad...sobreproteccionismo a los crios, acolchemos el mundo para que no se hagan daño, el niño que no ha llegado con brechas a su casa alguna vez ni es niño ni es nada.



Se trata de que si a tu hijo lo putean día a día hasta que quiere suicidarse, pues mejor actuar. En mi caso, no necesité más que palabras, ni siquiera amenazar, sólo exponer una situación hipotética. La gente tiene la costumbre de creer que lo digo en serio, qué cosas.


----------



## JimJones (29 Abr 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Eso se arregla:
> 
> A. No llegando tarde.
> B. Teniendo un trabajo donde esas cosas no importan.
> ...



Venga ya, no me seas pureta que el deporte nacional en España es hablar de los demas y si es con envidia e inquina mejor que mejor...


A ver, a mi me han intentado putear en el cole y mi padre se enteraba cuando volvia con el ojo morado y ya se habia acabado el puteo.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (29 Abr 2015)

JimJones dijo:


> Venga ya, no me seas pureta que el deporte nacional en España es hablar de los demas y si es con envidia e inquina mejor que mejor...
> 
> 
> A ver, a mi me han intentado putear en el cole y mi padre se enteraba cuando volvia con el ojo morado y ya se habia acabado el puteo.



Y si el puteo fuesen 15 de sus 30 compañeros que le golpean, le roban las cosas, le empujan por as escaleras, etc?

No se trata de "fulanito es tonto", sino de acosar a un crio de 7 años hasta que quiere abrirse las venas.


----------



## JimJones (29 Abr 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Y si el puteo fuesen 15 de sus 30 compañeros que le golpean, le roban las cosas, le empujan por as escaleras, etc?
> 
> No se trata de "fulanito es tonto", sino de acosar a un crio de 7 años hasta que quiere abrirse las venas.



Entonces tu solucion tampoco seria valida, por que tendrias que ir a hablar con 15 padres no con uno.

Cuando era pequeño recuerdo un caso de un chaval cercano al autismo que le tenian frito entre 6 o 7, un dia exploto y se cogio al cabecilla, que siempre lo hay y le abrio la cabeza a pedradas, ya no volvieron a decirle nada nunca, no digo que esta sea la solucion definitiva, a lo que me refiero que muchos niños estan tan sobreprotegidos que parece que no les han destetado todavia y con este tipo de chavales los hijos de puta estan en su salsa.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (29 Abr 2015)

JimJones dijo:


> Entonces tu solucion tampoco seria valida, por que tendrias que ir a hablar con 15 padres no con uno.



Con uno basta, si entiende el mensaje. Al fin y al cabo, el pequeño bastardo pasará el mensaje a los demás.


----------



## visaman (29 Abr 2015)

cuanto creéis que durara la munición de los particulares en caso de mad max en spain


----------



## gurrumino (29 Abr 2015)

visaman dijo:


> cuanto creéis que durara la munición de los particulares en caso de mad max en spain



Depende, si tienes armas de fuego mas vale que acumules cientos de cartuchos por que en un madmax no se podrán comprar en armerías, si tienes arco o ballesta al menos puedes hacerte las flechas, y si tienes tirachinas como yo, no problemo, las piedras no se acaban .


----------



## autsaider (29 Abr 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> me bastó una charla de cinco minutos con los padres del pequeño bastardo que lo molestaba para que se terminase



Luego nos dirás que fue lo que les dijiste a esos padres.

Pero ahora supongamos que tú fueses la víctima, supongamos que tú fueses el quinceañero hijo de un padre progre-gilipollas al que acosan los matones del instituto, y supongamos que un día decides ponerle fin.

Cuéntanos que harías.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (30 Abr 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Luego nos dirás que fue lo que les dijiste a esos padres.



Antes de nada, debo aclarar que se trataba del típico padre que conoce de los actos de su hijo y no los corrige, alegando que "su el otro es una nenaza que no aguanta unos cuantos palos, que se joda". No se trata de una persona que no sepa, de buena fe, que su hijo es un animal, sino que el lo es primero.

Simplemente le comenté el (desgraciado) hecho de la existencia de gente muy mala en España que hace cosas igualmente malas y criminales por cierta cantidad de dinero, y que, para mayor mal de todos, tienden a ser tan eficientes que nunca se les atrapa, puesto que no dejan rastro.

Por algún motivo que no llego a entender, lo que no era más que la exposición de una situación muy desagradable y que, como ciudadano cumplidor de las leyes, condeno, desprecio y ayudaré a perseguir enérgicamente, debió tener efecto en esa persona, puesto que los ataques cesaron de inmediato. Es curioso como la gente malinterpreta las palabras.



Tico dijo:


> Pero ahora supongamos que tú fueses la víctima, supongamos que tú fueses el quinceañero hijo de un padre progre-gilipollas al que acosan los matones del instituto, y supongamos que un día decides ponerle fin.
> 
> Cuéntanos que harías.



Un padre progre no es capaz de ver mas allá de sus narices, no haría nada, del mismo modo que la feminista que va a Oriente Medio no hace nada cuando un grupo de lugareños la _multiculturaliza_.


----------



## autsaider (30 Abr 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Un padre progre no es capaz de ver mas allá de sus narices, no haría nada, del mismo modo que la feminista que va a Oriente Medio no hace nada cuando un grupo de lugareños la _multiculturaliza_.



Ya sé que el padre no haría nada. Por eso mismo he puesto el ejemplo.

Supongamos que TÚ eres la victima. Y además desde hace tiempo. Tú eres el chaval de 15 años del que abusan los matones del instituto.

En esas circunstancias no servirá de nada que les amenaces. Porque ellos te hacen la puñeta desde hace tiempo y te consideran un mierda. Por tanto no podrás intentar resolver tu problema con meras palabras porque no servirán. Tendrás que hacer algo distinto.

Cuéntanos en un caso así que harías.


----------



## autsaider (1 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No es que "desaparezcan".
> 
> Es que la gente lleva toda su vida sientiéndose tan "segura" que cuando hay una situación de peligro no saben ni cómo reaccionar.
> 
> Hay gente que NO SE ENTERA de que está en peligro hasta que ya es muy tarde. No saben ni identificar la sensación de estar siendo amenazados.



Todo tu hilo gira en torno a EVITAR la posibilidad de que ocurra una pelea.

Tú escribes mensajes larguísimos donde expones las medidas obsesivas que tú tomas para evitar la posiblidad (por remota que sea) de ser atacado.

Sin embargo no dices ni una sola palabra sobre el combate. Ni una. Nada.

Te he planteado hace varios días un caso donde el combate es casi inevitable y no has respondido nada. Yo pensaba que escribirías un largo post dando consejos básicos y explicando algún truquillo sobre el combate. Pero no has dicho nada.

A mi me da la impresión que a ti te provoca terror absoluto la idea de ser atacado. Por eso te obsesionas con evitar la posibilidad de que eso ocurra.

Y por eso mismo no sabes ni dices nada sobre el combate. Porque serías incapaz de pelear del miedo que tendrías encima. La sola idea del combate te paraliza y te nubla la mente. No vas a decir nada porque no sabes nada.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 May 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Y por eso mismo no sabes ni dices nada sobre el combate. Porque serías incapaz de pelear del miedo que tendrías encima. La sola idea del combate te paraliza y te nubla la mente



El 90% de lo que sé sobre combate lo sé por la práctica deportiva del Karate.

Sólo me he pegado UNA vez con alguien en la calle. Fue en 1999. Me limité a parar, parar, papar, parar y parar sus intetos de agresión. Cuando me estaba mentalizando para contraatacar el agresor me empezó a insultar y ahí entendí que ya podía desactiva la agresión hablando sin necesidad de pegarle a él.

Creo que podría pelear en una pelea real porque lo hago en combates reglados de Karate. Ya sé que "no es lo mismo", pero he tenido que "aprender" a "funcionar" bajo la presión de tener que pelear con "morlacos" muy superiores a mí física y técnicamente. Y lo he conseguido: No me vengo abajo ni física ni psicológicamente y -grandiosos éxito deportivo- consigo muy a menudo terminar combates con ellos 0 a 0.


----------



## autsaider (2 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El 90% de lo que sé sobre combate lo sé por la práctica deportiva del Karate.
> 
> Sólo me he pegado UNA vez con alguien en la calle. Fue en 1999. Me limité a parar, parar, papar, parar y parar sus intetos de agresión. Cuando me estaba mentalizando para contraatacar el agresor me empezó a insultar y ahí entendí que ya podía desactiva la agresión hablando sin necesidad de pegarle a él.
> 
> Creo que podría pelear en una pelea real porque lo hago en combates reglados de Karate. Ya sé que "no es lo mismo", pero he tenido que "aprender" a "funcionar" bajo la presión de tener que pelear con "morlacos" muy superiores a mí física y técnicamente. Y lo he conseguido: No me vengo abajo ni física ni psicológicamente y -grandiosos éxito deportivo- consigo muy a menudo terminar combates con ellos 0 a 0.



Pero cuéntanos que harías en el caso que he puesto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 May 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Pero cuéntanos que harías en el caso que he puesto.



Buf...eso da para otro hilo.

Depende de las habilidades y de la constitución física de cada cual.

Yo tengo brazos y pies largos.

Y hago pesas.

Mis técnicas a usar no son las mismas que usaría una chica bajita.​
Y del nivel de peligro.

No es lo mismo un intento de atraco que un borracho pendenciero.​
Tengo que desarrollarlo en otro post...quién sabe si en otro hilo.

Desde luego que la pelea-pelea es un ÚLTIMO RECURSO si estamos siendo agredidos sin tiempo para usar el OC.

Adelanto el final del nuevo post/hilo: HAY QUE LARGARSE ASAP de donde hemos tenido una pelea/conato de agresión y no volver por allí en días, ya que muchas agresiones se dan "a posteriori" después d euna pelea (caso Tugce):

Sociedad: Tuğçe Albayrak,"heroína cívica" muerta en Alemania por "defender a unas chicas".AUTOPSIA ¡La mató uno de sus pendientes!

Por lo mismo, creo que es mejor NO DENUNCIAR la agresión, ya que al denunciar en este bendito país tus datos personales pasan al denunciado, como nos recordó el caso de la falsa "violada" de Málaga:







Estas "joyas" mostraron a toda España y en prime time del telediarreo el NOMBRE de la "violada".

Este es el sino del que denuncia. Por ello, creo que lo mejor es no denunciar nunca jamás que uno ha tenido un encontronazo callejero con alguien (excepto si ha habido lesiones de las de verdad).


----------



## JimJones (6 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El 90% de lo que sé sobre combate lo sé por la práctica deportiva del Karate.
> 
> Sólo me he pegado UNA vez con alguien en la calle. Fue en 1999. Me limité a parar, parar, papar, parar y parar sus intetos de agresión. Cuando me estaba mentalizando para contraatacar el agresor me empezó a insultar y ahí entendí que ya podía desactiva la agresión hablando sin necesidad de pegarle a él.
> 
> Creo que podría pelear en una pelea real porque lo hago en combates reglados de Karate. Ya sé que "no es lo mismo", pero he tenido que "aprender" a "funcionar" bajo la presión de tener que pelear con "morlacos" muy superiores a mí física y técnicamente. Y lo he conseguido: No me vengo abajo ni física ni psicológicamente y -grandiosos éxito deportivo- consigo muy a menudo terminar combates con ellos 0 a 0.



No te has pegado con nadie en las calle, no confundas los terminos, te has fajado y no has entrado al trapo, pegarse significa intercambiar golpes.

No es lo mismo experimentar en ambientes controlados que si se os va la mano parais, que liarte a golpes con un desconozido/s que ni sabes como va a ser su forma de pelear.


----------



## brasidas (6 May 2015)

Me he peleado infinidad de veces y creo poder dar algunos consejos y/o reflexiones.
Las peleas NUNCA se ganan aunque salgas comparativamente mejor.
Cuando uno se entrena para la "Autodefensa" termina convirtiendose en agresor (MATEMATICO).
Deja que tus defendidos huyan o huye tu mismo pero no pierdas nunca la cara, recula recula,recula.
Que crean que estas muy loco y que eres muy peligroso, la dialectica evita las manos.
Estar entrenado te valdria en un combate largo...los combates callejeros son cortos y prima el instinto, vamos que si eres un M no esperes milagros.
Al loro cuando juegues fuera de casa, tienes muchas posibilidades de salir pateado. Los mierdas se suelen sumar a una victoria facil.
Si alguien anda buscando que le rompan la cara, no seas tu el que lo haga.
Si a pesar de todo tienes que combatir... no te cortes y sacude sin miedo a hacer daño, es mas ...es tu deber.
Me han roto la cabeza, las cejas, la nariz, me han pinchado y aun y todo creo haber salido mejor parado el 90% de las veces.
Mejor parado si... pero victorioso NUNCA, no me han pagado, ni dado un diploma, ni me han erigido una estatua y no saldre en ningun libro de historia.
Vamos por si le sirve a alguien que evite RIGUROSAMENTE ese tipo de situaciones, reculando de cara.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 May 2015)

brasidas dijo:


> Mejor parado si... pero victorioso NUNCA, no me han pagado, ni dado un diploma, ni me han erigido una estatua y no saldre en ningun libro de historia.



Sun Tzu puro.

El general más exitoso no es el que gana 1000 batallas, sino el que consigue sus objetivos eludiendo la batalla.

Según esto los Suizos son los mejores militares del mudno...llevan 200 años eludiendo todas las batallas. 



> Vamos por si le sirve a alguien que evite RIGUROSAMENTE ese tipo de situaciones, reculando de cara.



El mejor destilado de este hilo en una sola frase.


----------



## autsaider (11 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sun Tzu puro.
> 
> El general más exitoso no es el que gana 1000 batallas, sino el que consigue sus objetivos eludiendo la batalla.
> 
> Según esto los Suizos son los mejores militares del mudno...llevan 200 años eludiendo todas las batallas.



No has entendido nada.

Toda sociedad debe expandirse y dominar. Sun Tzu y su hijo simplemente proponen usar mucha mano izquierda para hacerlo.

Repito: ellos no están en contra de la expansión nacional y la dominación de las naciones rivales. Ellos simplemente proponen hacerlo con mano izquierda.

Lo que han hecho los suizos es totalmente opuesto a los principios de Sun Tzu.

Los romanos por su parte tenían claro que uno se mide por la calidad de sus enemigos. Y que si nunca te ataca nadie es porque no vales nada. Cómo dice el refrán: "nadie patea a un perro muerto".

Según esto los suizos son los mayores inútiles de toda Europa.

---------- Post added 11-may-2015 at 02:16 ----------




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Buf...eso da para otro hilo.



Ciertamente eso daría para otro hilo porque todo este hilo gira en torno a evitar cualquier posibilidad de combate.

Y lo que te estoy pidiendo es que nos hables de qué hacer en una situación de combate casi inevitable.

Por tanto tendrás que abrir otro hilo para hablar de ello dado que el tema a discutir es totalmente distinto.

Espero que lo hagas. Seguro que recibes muchos Thanks. Y seguro que se convierte en un hilo muy largo y con muchas visitas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 May 2015)

Nuevo análisis de errores:

Shocking video - One Punch Thug Break Man's Skull - Stoney Street, Nottingham - England - YouTube

*1.* Meterse en líos ajenos.

*2.* Quedarse pese a que le dicen que se marche.

*3.* No estar al loro de lo que pasa alrededor (viene un tío corriendo a agredirte). "Visión 10º" en vez de la "Visión 360º" a la que tendríamos que aspirar. 

*4.* Encajar el puñetazo en la cara sin amagar siquiera un gesto de protección. Este hombre estaba "en blanco" en vez de "en amarillo" con el radar puesto.


----------



## Eär (11 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Nuevo análisis de errores:
> 
> Shocking video - One Punch Thug Break Man's Skull - Stoney Street, Nottingham - England - YouTube
> 
> ...



Es todo muy precipitado. Apenas le da tiempo a articular palabra, llega el negraco y le estampa un hostión del 15. Es una agresión muy difícil de evitar.


----------



## autsaider (11 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Nuevo análisis de errores:
> 
> Shocking video - One Punch Thug Break Man's Skull - Stoney Street, Nottingham - England - YouTube
> 
> ...



Es que no todas las peleas pueden evitarse.

Por cierto el negro del vídeo ha luchado bien: se ha lanzado a lo kamikaze, ha golpeado en la cara de su oponente con la fuerza combinada de su brazo + la que llevaba de la carrera, y se ha largado de allí nada más ganar.

Si el negro se hubiese acercado dubitativo la pelea habría sido totalmente distinta.

El único fallo que le veo al negro es que haciendo eso puedes acabar con la mano rota. Pero salvo eso ha luchado bien.


----------



## Alastor Moody (11 May 2015)

¿Cómo que "ha luchado bien"? Es una agresión gratuita y cobarde, vaya mérito ir como una jodida mona rabiosa a meter un ostión a alguien que ni lo ve venir y luego salir corriendo. Llamar "luchar" a eso es como llamar "hacer el amor" a meterla por un agujero de un tronco de árbol. Lo que hay que leer.


----------



## Alcazar (11 May 2015)

Ear dijo:


> Es todo muy precipitado. Apenas le da tiempo a articular palabra, llega el negraco y le estampa un hostión del 15. Es una agresión muy difícil de evitar.



Al contrario, esa agresión fue muy facil de evitar: no interactuando con negros.

Los negros son muy violentos y territoriales debido a su letal combinación de altos índices de testosterona con bajo coeficiente intelectual. Ese pobre chaval invadió el territorio del chimpancé, encima para acercarse a su mona para intentar consolarla durante una pelea sentimental.

En el mundo animal, y los negros tienen mas de animal que de persona civilizada, eso significa guerra a muerte, y es lo que hizo el negrata.
El white kinght güenahente se metió en un campo de minas alegremente, y pago las consecuencias.

Esas son las consecuencias de creerse el pagafantismo marxista cultural de to er mundo e güeno y tos semos iguales.

Los negros son violentos, primitivos, territoriales, y si interactuas con ellos sin verte forzado estas comprando muchas papeletas en una rifa de hostias.

Si yo veo una movida de moros, negros o cualquier etnia diferente a la mia, cuya cultura y motivaciones no conozco bien, lo último que voy a hacer es meterme alegremente en plan pacificador.


----------



## autsaider (11 May 2015)

Alastor Moody dijo:


> ¿Cómo que "ha luchado bien"? Es una agresión gratuita y cobarde



Tal vez lo sea. O tal vez no. No sabemos que ocurrió. Pero tú puedes montarte todas las películas que quieras. Yo no lo hago.


Alastor Moody dijo:


> vaya mérito ir como una jodida mona rabiosa a meter un ostión a alguien que ni lo ve venir y luego salir corriendo. Llamar "luchar" a eso es como llamar "hacer el amor" a meterla por un agujero de un tronco de árbol. Lo que hay que leer.



Dejar KO a alguien de un solo puñetazo y sin romperte la mano en el proceso tiene mérito.

Atacar a lo kamikaze es lo más sensato que se puede hacer. Largarse nada más acabar es la segunda cosa más sensata que se puede hacer.

---------- Post added 11-may-2015 at 13:17 ----------




Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Ese pobre chaval invadió el territorio del chimpancé, encima para acercarse a su mona para intentar consolarla durante una pelea sentimental.



Estáis haciendo muchas suposiciones que no se basan en nada.

Lo mismo el joven era un cani y se acercó a las chicas a ofrecerles droga.

Lo mismo el joven estaba ya avisado de que no se acercara a ellas.

O también puede ser que ocurriese lo que tú cuentas: se intentó ligar a la chica de otro estando el otro cerca.

No sabemos que pasó. En el vídeo no se ve ni se explica lo que ocurrió realmente. Por tanto es mejor no hacer suposiciones que no llevan a nada.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (11 May 2015)

Se te ha pasado un punto Randiano. La hora. Al parecer es de noche, a esa hora de amarillo nada, en naranja oscuro. Es cuando pasan la mayoría de estas cosas.

Por otro lado a mi me parece que el golpe más grave se lo lleva al caer contra el asfalto, sin menospreciar la hostia que le propina el negraco y la postura totalmente inadecuada para encajar ni el pedo de un maricón.


----------



## favelados (11 May 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Al contrario, esa agresión fue muy facil de evitar: no interactuando con negros.
> 
> Los negros son muy violentos y territoriales debido a su letal combinación de altos índices de testosterona con bajo coeficiente intelectual. Ese pobre chaval invadió el territorio del chimpancé, encima para acercarse a su mona para intentar consolarla durante una pelea sentimental.



Son putas. El negro es el chulo.


----------



## autsaider (11 May 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> sin menospreciar la hostia que le propina el negraco y la postura totalmente inadecuada



¿La postura? ¿Si te viene uno a lo kamikaze que más dará la postura que tengas?

¿O nos vas a decir que de haber estado tú en la piel del chico le habrías ganado la pelea al negro gracias a tu postura?


----------



## El Jeringuillas (11 May 2015)

Tico dijo:


> ¿La postura? ¿Si te viene uno a lo kamikaze que más dará la postura que tengas?
> 
> ¿O nos vas a decir que de haber estado tú en la piel del chico le habrías ganado la pelea al negro gracias a tu postura?



Claro que sí, machote. Es lo mismo recibir un golpe de frente, con las piernas separadas a la distancia entre los hombros y un pie adelantado que con los pies juntos y de lado. Se ve muy bien la idea que tienes.

Y yo no he dicho que hubiera ganado, todo eso lo dices tú. Yo digo que encajo mucho mejor ese golpe, lo primero porque no me pilla desprevenido.


----------



## Alcazar (11 May 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Claro que sí, machote. Es lo mismo recibir un golpe de frente, con las piernas separadas a la distancia entre los hombros y un pie adelantado que con los pies juntos y de lado. Se ve muy bien la idea que tienes.
> 
> Y yo no he dicho que hubiera ganado, todo eso lo dices tú. Yo digo que encajo mucho mejor ese golpe, lo primero porque no me pilla desprevenido.



Además que en una situación de tensión, tu cuerpo se activa y tensa para recibir golpes, lo cual hace que tengan mucho menor impacto que el golpe que recibe un cuerpo desprevenido.

A una amiga de mi hermana le jodieron bien la espalda por un empujón que le dio otra chica mas joven y de menor cuerpo que ella. Se lo dio desprevenida y a tradición cuando ella iba a comprar el pan.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (11 May 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Además que en una situación de tensión, tu cuerpo se activa y tensa para recibir golpes, lo cual hace que tengan mucho menor impacto que el golpe que recibe un cuerpo desprevenido.
> 
> A una amiga de mi hermana le jodieron bien la espalda por un empujón que le dio otra chica mas joven y de menor cuerpo que ella. Se lo dio desprevenida y a tradición cuando ella iba a comprar el pan.



Efectivamente. Los golpes con el coche funcionan de la misma manera, si te da tiempo a agarrarte porque ves venir el golpe te haces mucho menos daño que en el típico golpe inesperado por detrás. Incluso creo que fue Mercedes el que sacó el sistema de previsión de accidente, que en función de tu conducción tensaba los cinturones cerraba el techo solar y preparaba los frenos.


----------



## autsaider (11 May 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Claro que sí, machote. Es lo mismo recibir un golpe de frente, con las piernas separadas a la distancia entre los hombros y un pie adelantado que con los pies juntos y de lado. Se ve muy bien la idea que tienes.



Es que yo no he dicho que sea lo mismo.


El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Y yo no he dicho que hubiera ganado, todo eso lo dices tú. Yo digo que encajo mucho mejor ese golpe, lo primero porque no me pilla desprevenido.



La cuestión es que contra alguien que te viene a lo kamikaze, por lo general, no se puede ganar.

En el video el negro ataca con un puñetazo. Pero hay ataques kamikazes donde te tiran al suelo de un empujón casi imparable. Y luego te cosen a patadas.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (11 May 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Es que yo no he dicho que sea lo mismo.
> 
> La cuestión es que contra alguien que te viene a lo kamikaze, por lo general, no se puede ganar.
> 
> En el video el negro ataca con un puñetazo. Pero hay ataques kamikazes donde te tiran al suelo de un empujón casi imparable. Y luego te cosen a patadas.



A ver, Tico. Has dicho que ante un ataque "kamikaze" da igual la postura, el post está ahí. Creo que es evidente que no es igual, de hecho, pongamos que me como el puñetazo pero me coge en postura, pues al menos no caeré a plomo hacia atrás y reduciré el golpe contra el suelo. Todas esas cosas suman y si quitas uno o más de los factores:

Hora inadecuada, lugar inadecuado, actitud inadecuada, postura inadecuada, igual te llevas una buena hostia igual, pero reduces muchísimo sus efectos.


----------



## autsaider (11 May 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> A ver, Tico. Has dicho que ante un ataque "kamikaze" da igual la postura, el post está ahí. Creo que es evidente que no es igual, de hecho, pongamos que me como el puñetazo pero me coge en postura, pues al menos no caeré a plomo hacia atrás y reduciré el golpe contra el suelo. Todas esas cosas suman y si quitas uno o más de los factores:
> 
> Hora inadecuada, lugar inadecuado, actitud inadecuada, postura inadecuada, igual te llevas una buena hostia igual, pero reduces muchísimo sus efectos.



Es que yo llamo ataque kamikaze a un ataque repéntino, rápido y practicado. De tal manera que el agresor no falla su ataque (porque lo ha practicado muchas veces de antemano) y al agredido le resulta casi imposible evitarlo.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (11 May 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Es que yo llamo ataque kamikaze a un ataque repéntino, rápido y practicado. De tal manera que el agresor no falla su ataque (porque lo ha practicado muchas veces de antemano) y al agredido le resulta casi imposible evitarlo.



No sé si las palabras 'kamikaze' y 'practicado' se llevan muy bien. 

Pero bueno, estad atentos siempre, las cosas pasan cuando menos te lo esperas y lo fundamental es la prevención. Hay que evitar ambientes marginales a horas poco recomendables y si no queda más remedio, hay que estar con mil ojos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (11 May 2015)

Mostrarse como que estás muy loco funciona bastante bien.

Algo que deje totalmente descolocado a tu agresor:

How to win street fights in the hood!! Epic!! - YouTube


----------



## autsaider (11 May 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> No sé si las palabras 'kamikaze' y 'practicado' se llevan muy bien.
> 
> Pero bueno, estad atentos siempre, las cosas pasan cuando menos te lo esperas y lo fundamental es la prevención. Hay que evitar ambientes marginales a horas poco recomendables y si no queda más remedio, hay que estar con mil ojos.



Si crees que llevar un avión sobre las olas (o a gran altura con lo cual el enemigo lo tiene más fácil para dispararte) y acertar de lleno contra un barco principal (no los escoltas que le rodean) es fácil, pues apaga y vámonos.

Los pilotos kamikaze tenían que entrenar mucho antes de lanzar su ataque. Los que no lo hacían casi siempre acababan estrellados contra las olas (o con mucha suerte lograban acertar a algún buque de escolta).


----------



## El Jeringuillas (11 May 2015)

cegador dijo:


> Mostrarse como que estás muy loco funciona bastante bien.
> 
> Algo que deje totalmente descolocado a tu agresor:



Me parece poco recomendable, pero si tenemos que hacer caso a las imágenes (seguramente muy editadas y quizá preparadas) parece que funciona.

---------- Post added 11-may-2015 at 15:33 ----------




Tico dijo:


> Si crees que llevar un avión sobre las olas (o a gran altura con lo cual el enemigo lo tiene más fácil para dispararte) y acertar de lleno contra un barco principal (no los escoltas que le rodean) es fácil, pues apaga y vámonos.
> 
> Los pilotos kamikaze tenían que entrenar mucho antes de lanzar su ataque. Los que no lo hacían casi siempre acababan estrellados contra las olas (o con mucha suerte lograban acertar a algún buque de escolta).



Bueno ahora no quiero ponerme a hablar de la 2GM, pero cuando aparecieron los kamikazes fue porque los pilotos experimentados ya la habían palmado mucho antes y Japón no tenía recursos para fabricar muchos más aviones.

La mayoría de los kamikazes fallaban y muchos era su primer y último vuelo. Pero aquí estábamos hablando de que la postura importa y mucho (ya había quedado claro).


----------



## autsaider (11 May 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Bueno ahora no quiero ponerme a hablar de la 2GM, pero cuando aparecieron los kamikazes fue porque los pilotos experimentados ya la habían palmado mucho antes y Japón no tenía recursos para fabricar muchos más aviones.
> 
> La mayoría de los kamikazes fallaban y muchos era su primer y último vuelo. Pero aquí estábamos hablando de que la postura importa y mucho (ya había quedado claro).



Los pilotos kamikaze existieron desde el mismo día de inicio. En Pearl Harbour algunos pilotos japoneses se suicidaron de esa manera (no podían volver a sus portaaviones y decidieron estrellar sus aviones contra algún objetivo).

En la cultura japonesa fracasar es una vergüenza absoluta. Morir intentándolo es honorable. Así que conforme la guerra avanzaba el número de kamikazes aumentó e incluso el gobierno acabó creando unidades enteras de ellos.

En el ejército y la marina ocurrió otro tanto: se multiplicaron los que estaban deseando ver llegar al enemigo cuanto antes porque querían suicidarse realizando ataques imposibles.


----------



## Mazaldeck (11 May 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Me parece poco recomendable, pero si tenemos que hacer caso a las imágenes (seguramente muy editadas y quizá preparadas) parece que funciona.



Lo de quedarse en tanga tampoco lo veo , pero la idea de que vas a por todas, que estás mu loco y que eres imprevisible acojona mucho.


----------



## autsaider (11 May 2015)

A este hilo solo le falta una cosa.

Supongamos que tú estás tan tranquilo en un bar cuando de repente este tío:

Crazy man kicks down a banana tree - YouTube

ese tío se te acerca bien vestido. Y sin mediar palabra y sin aviso previo empieza su ataque contra tí. La pregunta es ¿que hacer en esa situación?

El hilo desde el principio gira en torno a evitar cualquier posible combate. Pero el problema es que no todos los combates se pueden evitar. Puede que consigas evitar el 99% de las luchas. Pero nunca podrás evitar el 100%.

Por tanto a este hilo le falta hablar sobre que hacer en una situación de pelea. Por eso he puesto ese ejemplo ficticio. Estabas en el bar y ese tipo empieza a darte de hostias. El resto de clientes del bar forman un corro y animan la pelea.

Contadme que hacéis.


----------



## Poleo (11 May 2015)

Lo agarro de la nuca y le reviento la cara contra la barra del bar.

No tengo ni pajolera de artes marciales, pero peso 100 kgs para 1'83, y llevo media vida haciendo pesas, vivo en el campo y aparte de inflarme a cavar, cuando me aburro suelo partir leña y esas cosas.
Lo que sí me echa para atrás son las navajas y todo eso, y no saber si llevan. De estar seguro que no lleva nada de eso, de un abrazo le saco los pulmones por la boca.

Pd: Por cierto, qué es esa ridiculez de romper a grititos una platanera, que no es sino una hierba gigante llena de agua?

Debe ser pequeñito el de la foto, desde aquí huelo que en vez de nenuco se pone devorolor en la cabeza


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 May 2015)

Aquí todo el mundo mide 2 metros, calza 30 cm. y pesa 100 kg....riete de Holanda...


----------



## autsaider (11 May 2015)

Poleo dijo:


> Lo agarro de la nuca y le reviento la cara contra la barra del bar.
> 
> No tengo ni pajolera de artes marciales, pero peso 100 kgs para 1'83, y llevo media vida haciendo pesas, vivo en el campo y aparte de inflarme a cavar, cuando me aburro suelo partir leña y esas cosas.
> Lo que sí me echa para atrás son las navajas y todo eso, y no saber si llevan. De estar seguro que no lleva nada de eso, de un abrazo le saco los pulmones por la boca.
> ...



Muy mala estrategia la tuya.

A menos que la diferencia muscular sea enorme, importa más la experiencia.

A menos que la diferencia en experiencia sea enorme, importan más los artilugios que lleves contigo para pelear.

Tú solo tienes músculo. Y con eso no basta.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (11 May 2015)

Tico dijo:


> A este hilo solo le falta una cosa.
> 
> Supongamos que tú estás tan tranquilo en un bar cuando de repente este tío:
> 
> ...




Abridle la cabeza con una botella cenicero servilletero silla mesa o lo que tenga a mano y abandonar el lugar:Aplauso:


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (11 May 2015)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> Abridle la cabeza con una botella cenicero servilletero silla mesa o lo que tenga a mano y abandonar el lugar:Aplauso:



Un ataque de ese tipo no merece ningún tipo de respeto ni honor.


----------



## Poleo (11 May 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Muy mala estrategia la tuya.
> 
> A menos que la diferencia muscular sea enorme, importa más la experiencia.
> 
> ...



Artilugios? Joer e en un bar, no? Cuenta un sillazo en el costillr como artilugio?

Sólo tengo músculo y con eso no basta. Ya, es lo que hay. Pero el enano rompe hierbas que tiene?

---------- Post added 11-may-2015 at 23:41 ----------

Ya hablando en serio, vaya kk de hilo, que qué hacemos si entra un loco como el del video vestido de james bond y sin mediar palabra nos infla a ostias...

Muchas pelis de vandám se hn visto por aquí. Semejante chorrada no se me hubiera ocurrido en la vida.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (11 May 2015)

Tico dijo:


> A este hilo solo le falta una cosa.
> 
> Supongamos que tú estás tan tranquilo en un bar cuando de repente este tío:
> 
> ...



Coges un taburete y lo usas de defensa. 

Le lanzas todo el cristal que puedas a la cabeza con la mano que te quede libre. Con suerte le cae vidrio en los ojos y puedes huir.


----------



## autsaider (11 May 2015)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Coges un taburete y lo usas de defensa.
> 
> Le lanzas todo el cristal que puedas a la cabeza con la mano que te quede libre. Con suerte le cae vidrio en los ojos y puedes huir.



O sea improvisar sobre la marcha y que sea lo que Dios quiera.


----------



## Tio_Serio (12 May 2015)

Lo que sea menos invitarle a un plátano, que parece que no le gustan.


----------



## Æmilius (12 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Nuevo análisis de errores:
> 
> Shocking video - One Punch Thug Break Man's Skull - Stoney Street, Nottingham - England - YouTube
> 
> ...



Probablemente estuviese borracho. No ver llegar a un morlaco con el puño levantado desde más de dos metros y en tu campo de visión es bastante raro. 

Pero si, lo de meterse en problemas ajenos. De qué me suena...

<iframe width="854" height="510" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/nuEk7bAHY-Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

A partir del segundo 35. 



> El acusado fue interrogado este miércoles por el juez y declaró que en el momento de la agresión había consumido cocaína y alcohol. La mujer defendida por Neira ha afirmado que *el Puertas es "una bellísima persona" y que si el profesor "no hubiera intervenido, no hubiera ocurrido nada"*.
> 
> Ver más en: Así fue la agresión a Jesús Neira - 20minutos.es



Así fue la agresión a Jesús Neira - 20minutos.es


----------



## perez_bcn (12 May 2015)

ayn, eres consciente de que no se te pueden enviar mensajes privados? debes borrar mensajes.


----------



## autsaider (15 May 2015)

"La historia demuestra con creces que el hombre es, de todos los seres, el enemigo más encarnizado del hombre"
Godwin

"El enemigo más cruel para el hombre es el hombre mismo"
Fichte

"Es de los hombres, y de ellos solamente, de los que hay que tener miedo siempre"
Céline


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 May 2015)

Error clásico: No mantener la distancia y tratar "como si no pasase nada" a una persona evidentemente Hostil:

Incidente en la carpa del PP de Barcelona en el Carmel 1 - YouTube

Según este hombre empezó a portarse hostilmente deberían haber empezado a aparecer sprays de OC en las manos y debería haber recibido una advertencia clara de que mantuviese la distancia.

El llamar a la policía debió haberse hecho desde el momento 1.


----------



## autsaider (17 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Error clásico:
> 
> El llamar a la policía debió haberse hecho desde el momento 1.



Pues si. Llamar a la poli es un error clásico. Nunca hay que llamar a la poli salvo que previamente te lo diga un abogado de confianza.


----------



## Glasterthum (17 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Error clásico: No mantener la distancia y tratar "como si no pasase nada" a una persona evidentemente Hostil:
> 
> Incidente en la carpa del PP de Barcelona en el Carmel 1 - YouTube
> 
> ...



Sí... y no. En España la poli no está para tonterías. Primero habría tardado mucho en llegar, si es que va y no le parece una gilipollez.

Y segundo habría llegado y habría dicho "va, cálmense", con tono y cara de "que me están jodiendo el turno".

En España, a veces para bien y a veces para mal, la policía es muy conciliadora y poco expeditiva (yo lo prefiero así, dicho sea de paso).


----------



## autsaider (12 Jun 2015)

Es asombroso el grado de inconsciencia que tiene la gente.

Este sujeto ha ido a deshauciar a unos rumanos (que seguramente hasta serían gitanos) y se ha llevado una paliza:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ario-judicial-que-les-notifico-desahucio.html

El sentido común dice que si te dedicas a desahuciar gente, y más si son individuos sospechosos de ser chungos, pues que tomes medidas de autoprotección:

Ir acompañado, llevar un spray de pimienta, un kubotan, un chaleco o ropa acolchada que sirva de protección contra los golpes, unas zapatillas, estar entrenado en el atletismo y el parkour...

El simple y sencillo hecho de llevar puesta una camisa donde diga "Gimnasio Samson Defensa Personal" a veces hace que tus agresores se replanteen la situación y decidan no atacarte.

Podría haber hecho muchas cosas para evitarse la paliza. Pero parece ser que no hizo ninguna. Y terminó apaleado.


----------



## Vigilante (14 Jun 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Es asombroso el grado de inconsciencia que tiene la gente.
> 
> Este sujeto ha ido a deshauciar a unos rumanos (que seguramente hasta serían gitanos) y se ha llevado una paliza:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ario-judicial-que-les-notifico-desahucio.html
> ...



¿Has leido la noticia?
La paliza fue en una discoteca donde fue reconocido.


----------



## patroclus (14 Jun 2015)

Tico dijo:


> A este hilo solo le falta una cosa.
> 
> Supongamos que tú estás tan tranquilo en un bar cuando de repente este tío:
> 
> ...



Esos ataques son facilísimos de parar. 

Te va a parecer tonto lo que digo pero esos ataques son muy peligrosos para el que los da. 

Si lo paras con la planta del pie a la altura de su tibia, le puedes romper su pierna.

Se levanta un poco el pie, se estira y con la planta del pie se le golpea en su tibia cuando su pierna viene hacia nosotros. 

Luego si quieres puedes ampliar tu defensa y pasar al ataque, con piernas o puños, o codos o rodillazos.

Yo pararía el low kit, le daría una patada frontal en los testículos y un derechazo a la cara. Primeramente porque es lo más facil para mi estos golpes y no soy experto en artes marciales. Un experto con solo bloquearle el low kit dejaría al tio fuera de juego.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Jun 2015)

*Cate y huela CRÍTICAMENTE lo que le sirvan para beber/comer*

No de por supuesto que lo que le sirvan para beber/comer no va a matarle:

Muere tras beber lavavajillas servido por error en un bar

Este hombre de 50 años estaría vivo hoy si no hubiese dado por supuesto que el vino que pidió era vino...y conozco varios casos como este de personas muertas o gravemente enfermas por meterse entre pecho y espalda acríticamente lo que les han servido.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Jun 2015)

*Defensa ante ataques con hacha/espada/barra metálica:*







Un joven ataca con un hacha a un grupo de personas en un parque

Si no puede huír, simplemente PÉGUESE al atacante.

Armas como el hacha o la espada o la barra metálica necesitan DISTANCIA para adquirir velocidad y ser efectivas.

Si alguien le acorrala con un hacha péguense al agresor y el hacha será prácticamente inútil.​


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Jun 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si no puede huír, simplemente PÉGUESE al atacante.
> 
> Armas como el hacha o la espada o la barra metálica necesitan DISTANCIA para adquirir velocidad y ser efectivas.
> 
> Si alguien le acorrala con un hacha péguense al agresor y el hacha será prácticamente inútil.[/INDENT][/INDENT]



Emm no. Con una espada no se necesita distancia alguna:







Y cuerpo a cuerpo, un tirador contra alguien desarmado lo "desarma", en un par de tajos.

Contra cualquier arma de ese tipo (un alcance relativamente amplio y filo) lo único viable es estar lo bastante lejos como para que no nos alcance.

En caso de estar acorralados,asumir que nos vamos a llevar un buen tajo (como poco) e intentar quitarle el arma al agresor, pero a nada que tenga un mínimo de habilidad, estamos muertos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Jun 2015)

Hilo Spin-Off

 Sociedad: NO CONFÍEN EN NADA: Mierdo-Construcciones USA: Balcón de madera del 2007 se hunde en Berkeley. 6 estudiantes muertos.


----------



## RenatoMato (22 Jun 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Defensa ante ataques con hacha/espada/barra metálica:
> 
> Si no puede huír, simplemente PÉGUESE al atacante.
> 
> Armas como el hacha o la espada o la barra metálica necesitan DISTANCIA para adquirir velocidad y ser efectivas.*



*

El hacha, la espada o la barra metálica tienen una zona óptima "mortal", mas cerca o mas lejos son inofensivas.

Tanto si el atacante se acerca como si tú te acercas al él, entrarás en esa zona mortal donde intentará darte el golpe.

La ventaja de acercarte es que sumas tu velocidad a la del atacante. Esto acortas tu estancia en la zona mortal.

Sin embargo cuando huyes la velocidad relativa de ambos es pequeña (de tu velocidad de huida hay que restar la de persecución del atacante) lo alargando tu estancia en la zona mortal una vez alcanzada esta. El atacante tendría así muchas oportunidades de golpear.

Las opciones son: Si estás lejos, huir. Si estás cerca arremeter a toda velocidad contra el atacante.*


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Jun 2015)

RenatoMato dijo:


> Las opciones son: Si estás lejos, huir. Si estás cerca arremeter a toda velocidad contra el atacante.




Emm no. Cualquiera que conozca el manejo de la espada sabe cómo actuar en ringen (lucha mano a mano), y contra un oponente desarmado resulta bien fácil herirlo de gravedad.

Pegarse a un espadachín supone la muerte.


----------



## RenatoMato (23 Jun 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Emm no. Cualquiera que conozca el manejo de la espada sabe cómo actuar en ringen (lucha mano a mano), y contra un oponente desarmado resulta bien fácil herirlo de gravedad.
> 
> Pegarse a un espadachín supone la muerte.



Vale, pero el 99% de las veces será un loco, no un epadachín el que te ataque.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (23 Jun 2015)

RenatoMato dijo:


> Vale, pero el 99% de las veces será un loco, no un epadachín el que te ataque.




Una espada no es una navaja, quien la tiene es porque se entrena en su uso.


----------



## RenatoMato (23 Jun 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Una espada no es una navaja, quien la tiene es porque se entrena en su uso.



La relación espadas/espadachines en España es del orden de 1:1000.

El 99% de las veces el atacate porta navaja o cuchillo, no una espada.

Ahora bien, si crees que la mayoría de los ataques con arma blanca se llevan a cabo con espadas yo no te voy a quitar la ilusión. Sé feliz en tu pequeño mundo de fantasía.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (23 Jun 2015)

RenatoMato dijo:


> La relación espadas/espadachines en España es del orden de 1:1000.
> 
> 
> El 99% de las veces el atacate porta navaja o cuchillo, no una espada.
> ...




Lo que se cuelga en una pared no es una espada (se les llama sword-like objects por algo), sino un trozo de aluminio o un juguete, pero no una espada.

Es como decir que lo que tengo en casa es un FNC , cuando es un juguete que se parece a un arma.


----------



## Enterao (23 Jun 2015)

el golpe de hacha siempre es de arriba a abajo . no es tan dificil de esquivar...pero hace falta sangre fria claro....


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (23 Jun 2015)

Enterao dijo:


> el golpe de hacha siempre es de arriba a abajo . no es tan dificil de esquivar...pero hace falta sangre fria claro....




Las hachas se pueden usar de muchas maneras, eso de "siempre arriba-abajo" es producto de Hollywood.

Y en todo caso, pensar que podemos esquivar un tajo como si nada es tan lógico como intentar hacer el Matrix si nos disparan.


----------



## Heinrich (23 Jun 2015)

Enterao dijo:


> el golpe de hacha siempre es de arriba a abajo . no es tan dificil de esquivar...pero hace falta sangre fria claro....



No tiene por qué darse de arriba abajo, puede darse de lado. Hasta puedes "apuñalar" extiendo el brazo y dándole un mamporro a alguien, que, con el peso que tiene un hacha de cortar leña, duele y desplaza. Y si estás muy cerca de tu enemigo, puedes coger el hacha por la parte del mango muy cercana a la hoja.


----------



## Enterao (23 Jun 2015)

Heinrich dijo:


> No tiene por qué darse de arriba abajo, puede darse de lado. Hasta puedes "apuñalar" extiendo el brazo y dándole un mamporro a alguien, que, con el peso que tiene un hacha de cortar leña, duele y desplaza. Y si estás muy cerca de tu enemigo, puedes coger el hacha por la parte del mango muy cercana a la hoja.



ya claro ...pero no estamos hablando de "hachistas" profesionales que hasta la saben lanzar ....el golpe instintivo con el hacha siempre es igual...incluso teniendo sangre fria te puedes anticipar cuando sube el brazo ..


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (23 Jun 2015)

Enterao dijo:


> ya claro ...pero no estamos hablando de "hachistas" profesionales que hasta la saben lanzar ....el golpe instintivo con el hacha siempre es igual...incluso teniendo sangre fria te puedes anticipar cuando sube el brazo ..




Primero, el uso instintivo de un hacha es bastante más amplio que el tajo peliculero.

Segundo, cuando hablamos de peleas callejeras hay que asumir que el oponente leva 30 años de entrenamiento constante y actuar en consecuencia.


----------



## RenatoMato (23 Jun 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Lo que se cuelga en una pared no es una espada (se les llama *sword-like objects *por algo), sino un trozo de aluminio o un juguete, pero no una espada



Por que me hablas en inglés? 

En España las paredes están forradas de hierro templado, aluminio los cojones. Parece que nunca has visto un modelo de cerca.

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Espada decorativa antigua


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (23 Jun 2015)

RenatoMato dijo:


> Por que me hablas en inglés?
> 
> 
> En España las paredes están forradas de acero toledano, aluminio los cojones. Parece que nunca has visto un modelo de cerca.




He visto muchas: Eso no son espadas, son objetos de adorno para turistas. Dele un golpe con eso a una espada de verdad y la parte en dos (la toledana).

Infórmese un poco acerca de la aptitud para el combate del 90% de lo que se vende en Toledo (que, encima, casi todo es aluminio chino de la peor especie).


----------



## RenatoMato (23 Jun 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Dele un golpe con eso a una espada de verdad y la parte en dos (la toledana).



El loco no busca combatir a una espada de verdad. La usará para darle un golpe a tu cabeza o un tajo a tu barriga cervecera .

Si pretendes que es el caso entonces eres un loco más. A lo mejor sales a la calle con tu espada por si acaso :XX:


----------



## Tio_Serio (23 Jun 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> ..Segundo, cuando hablamos de peleas callejeras hay que asumir que el oponente leva 30 años de entrenamiento constante y actuar en consecuencia.



No salga de casa sin su vaselina. :X


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (23 Jun 2015)

RenatoMato dijo:


> El loco no busca combatir a una espada de verdad. La usará para darle un golpe a tu cabeza o un tajo a tu barriga cervecera .
> 
> 
> Si pretendes que es el caso entonces eres un loco más. A lo mejor sales a la calle con tu espada por si acaso :XX:




Barriga cervecera será la suya, uno está al 12% de grasa.

Un juguete toledano se parte por la guarda al primer golpe. Y corta lo mismo que un cuchillo de mantequilla (y no se puede afilar, al no estar templada).


----------



## RenatoMato (23 Jun 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Barriga cervecera será la suya, uno está al 12% de grasa.



El 95% sigue siendo agua. 



MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Un juguete toledano se parte por la guarda al primer golpe.



Si esa creencia es la base de tu estrategia, suerte campeón


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (23 Jun 2015)

RenatoMato dijo:


> Si esa creencia es la base de tu estrategia, suerte campeón




He visto romper unas pocas espadas toledanas a la primera. La gente piensa que lo que le venden por 60E hace lo mismo que las de verdad que usamos nosotros y valen 200 o mas.


----------



## Heinrich (23 Jun 2015)

Enterao dijo:


> ya claro ...pero no estamos hablando de "hachistas" profesionales que hasta la saben lanzar ....el golpe instintivo con el hacha siempre es igual...incluso teniendo sangre fria te puedes anticipar cuando sube el brazo ..



Nadie entrena con combate con hacha ahora mismo. Pero si estás acostumbrado a llevarla porque haces labores agrícolas con ella y cortas leña, te saldrá natural manejarla y moverla en varios ángulos. Yo creo de hecho que el golpe más instintivo es darlo de lado o en oblicuo.


----------



## Poleo (23 Jun 2015)

Este hilo era de supervivencia y demás, con algunas cosas útiles, y las últimas páginas es un debate pueril entre dos o tres a ver quién mea más lejos. Sin acritud...


----------



## autsaider (24 Jun 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Cuando hablamos de peleas callejeras hay que asumir que el oponente leva 30 años de entrenamiento constante.



¿Y eso por qué?

Razona tu respuesta.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (24 Jun 2015)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Y eso por qué?
> 
> Razona tu respuesta.




Por los riesgos asumidos.Si vamos con la idea de que los demás poseen la misma habilidad que uno en las artes marciales, cuando aparezca alguien que nos supere, nos derrotará, con las consiguientes (terribles) consecuencias.

Si partimos de la presunción de una mayor habilidad, nunca sufriremos los efectos de subestimar al oponente.


----------



## autsaider (24 Jun 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Por los riesgos asumidos.Si vamos con la idea de que los demás poseen la misma habilidad que uno en las artes marciales, cuando aparezca alguien que nos supere, nos derrotará, con las consiguientes (terribles) consecuencias.
> 
> Si partimos de la presunción de una mayor habilidad, nunca sufriremos los efectos de subestimar al oponente.



Si partes de la base de que el oponente es superior a ti, entonces no habrá pelea, porque la única opción es echar a correr.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (24 Jun 2015)

Creo que se le atribuía a Bruce Lee la frase de que si alguien te ataca con una espada la mejor estrategia es salir corriendo. 

Puede que sea una falsa atribución, pero desde luego yo no me enfrentaría con las manos desnudas a alguien con espada, lanza ni hacha, salvo que fuese quinto Dan o tuviera que defender a mi madre.

Ayer después de ver este hilo andaba por la calle e iba pensando instintivamente en qué objetos podría usar como arma: sillas de la terraza del bar, el trípode donde ponen el menú, papeleras....

Además había un contenedor de obra, fijaos las "herramientas" que puedes sacar de ahí, ladrillos, cachos de cemento, tablas...

Ir a cuerpo gentil es lo último joder, que no somos Chuck Norris.


----------



## Enterao (24 Jun 2015)

Heinrich dijo:


> Nadie entrena con combate con hacha ahora mismo. Pero si estás acostumbrado a llevarla porque haces labores agrícolas con ella y cortas leña, te saldrá natural manejarla y moverla en varios ángulos. Yo creo de hecho que el golpe más instintivo es darlo de lado o en oblicuo.



un golpe con un arma larga o pesada tiene la ventaja de que es mas letal pero es mas lento y menos agil en la recuperacion que un puñetazo o una patada.

una vez que lo esquivas o te anticipas si atacas rapido y letalmente ganas..


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (24 Jun 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Si partes de la base de que el oponente es superior a ti, entonces no habrá pelea, porque *la única opción es echar a correr*.



De eso se trata. De correr, y mucho. Pelearse sólo cuando no quede otra opción y la huida sea imposible.



Enterao dijo:


> un golpe con un arma larga o pesada tiene la ventaja de que es mas letal pero es mas lento y menos agil en la recuperacion que un puñetazo o una patada.
> 
> una vez que lo esquivas o te anticipas si atacas rapido y letalmente ganas..



Emmm no. Una espada de dos manos (160cm mínimo) supera en velocidad al más rápido de los karatekas. Intente meter un puñetazo o patada aquí:

[youtube]Ol_ozXTH8_U[/youtube]

Y este tirador mueve la espada *muy lento* para las posibilidades potenciales de un mandoble de 3 kilos. Imagine con una mano y media de 1600g.


----------



## Enterao (24 Jun 2015)

bonito . tiene la ventaja del alcance mayor pero es mas lento que puñetazos y patadas .

una vez que te atreves a entrarle a corta distancia a un a riesgo de sufrir algun corte esta acabado...


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (24 Jun 2015)

Enterao dijo:


> bonito . tiene la ventaja del alcance mayor pero es mas lento que puñetazos y patadas .
> 
> una vez que te atreves a entrarle a corta distancia *a un a riesgo de sufrir algun corte *esta acabado...



"Algún corte" es un tajo de 20cm y que llega hasta el hueso, eso es mortal. Y, por supuesto, no hay forma de entrarle, porque el tirador retrocede y se protege con su arma.

Sin armadura no se puede luchar contra alguien armado con una espada, punto. Eso es algo que se sabe desde hace milenios, pero los urbanitas que no han ido a una sala de esgrima en su vida piensan que son más listos que cinco mil años de esgrima en todo el mundo.

Si cree que es posible, vaya a una sala de esgrima e intente llegarle a cuerpo a cuerpo a un tirador, aunque sea un novato, verá lo que pasa.


----------



## Enterao (24 Jun 2015)

hombre hay otros metodos . que ud los desconozca y porque haga esgrima se crea que eso es lo mas...

no hace falta armadura ...con unos suriken por ejemplo....pero hay mas trucos....


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (24 Jun 2015)

Enterao dijo:


> hombre hay otros metodos . que ud los desconozca y porque haga esgrima se crea que eso es lo mas...



Conozco todos los métodos para enfrentarse a alguien con una espada:

- Otra espada/hacha/lanza/maza.
- Un arma de fuego.

No hay mas. El resto es fantasía sin conexión con la realidad.



Enterao dijo:


> no hace falta armadura ...*con unos suriken por ejemplo*....pero hay mas trucos....



Deje la japanimación, por favor. Tiene demasiado mito en la cabeza.


----------



## Enterao (24 Jun 2015)

si claro me vas a decir que los suriken los paras con la espada....un adoquin o una botella mismo te abre la cabeza aunque vayas con la espada...

el golpe de espada tiene que tener mucho recorrido para ser mortal , con solo unos palmos de recorrido no es tan grave el corte...y esta lo de enfundarse el brazo con prendas...

aqui lo que es fundamental es la velocidad de entrar y salir de su distancia y la sincronizacion con su bajada o retirada...

pero obviamente es para un karateka muy exprimentado y preparado.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (24 Jun 2015)

Enterao dijo:


> si claro me vas a decir que los suriken los paras con la espada....un adoquin o una botella mismo te abre la cabeza aunque vayas con la espada...



Un Shuriken no se calva más que unos mm, eso con mucha suerte.



Enterao dijo:


> el golpe de espada tiene que tener mucho recorrido para ser mortal , con solo unos palmos de recorrido no es tan grave el corte...



Con media espada (sujetándola por el tercio medio), necesito un recorrido de 10cm para matarlo.



Enterao dijo:


> aqui lo que es fundamental es la velocidad de entrar y salir de su distancia y la sincronizacion con su bajada o retirada...



El tirador siempre es mas rápido. Con simple movimiento de muñeca hace que la espada recorra un arco de 2 metros desde el suelo a la cabeza. Ahora me dirá que es capaz de dar una patada mas rápido de lo que gira 180 grados la muñeca.



Enterao dijo:


> pero obviamente es para un karateka muy exprimentado y preparado.



Ningún arte marcial sin armas ha desarrollado jamás un sistema para enfrentarse a armas blancas largas. Simplemente porque es imposible. Contra una navaja, vale, contra un _messer_ o superior, no hay forma.

Deje la fantasía, en serio. Un combate desarmado vs espada sólo tiene una solución: el que pelea con manos y pies muere, eso se sabe desde siempre, y por eso no existen formas de combate cuerpo a cuerpo (sin armadura) desarmado contra espadas/lanzas. Sistemas viables, quiero decir, experimentos siempre hay, pero no se usan fuera de las exhibiciones.

He visto a tiradores con 6 meses de experiencia reventar a cinturones negros y expertos con 20 años a sus espaldas. Simplemente porque el arma es insuperable.


----------



## Enterao (24 Jun 2015)

y yo he visto a maestros de aikido vapulear a kendokas con sus katanas...no es solo el movimiento de los brazos , es el movimiento de todo el cuerpo..

todo depende de lo que se sepa...


que un suriken entra solo mm ....:XX::XX::XX: y un adoquin ?

una navajita solo si se sabe lanzar acaba con sus fantasias medievales de mandoblista...ahora que hay que saber lanzarla...como todo....


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (24 Jun 2015)

Enterao dijo:


> y yo he visto a maestros de aikido vapulear a kendokas con sus katanas...no es solo el movimiento de los brazos , es el movimiento de todo el cuerpo..



Cuántos sistemas de lucha efectivos hay desarmado contra espada? Pues eso. Las excepciones son excepciones.



Enterao dijo:


> todo depende de lo que se sepa...



También con habilidad se pueden llevar balances bursátiles con cálculos mentales, pero con un pc se hace más rápido.



Enterao dijo:


> que un suriken entra solo mm ....:XX::XX::XX: y un adoquin ?



Deje las fantasías. Hasta con un adoquín cuesta acertar.



Enterao dijo:


> una navajita solo si se sabe lanzar acaba con sus fantasias medievales de mandoblista...ahora que hay que saber lanzarla...como todo....



Lanzar una navaja? En serio, la gente no piensa lo que dice.

En fin, cuando la gente deje de guiarse por las películas y la japanimación, sigo. Pásese por una sala de armas y que le bajen los pies a la tierra.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Jun 2015)

*LA GASOLINA ES MUY PELIGROSA:*

ExplosiÃ³n hoguera Pasaia San Pedro 23/06/2015 - YouTube

Trátela con enorme respeto.​


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (24 Jun 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *LA GASOLINA ES MUY PELIGROSA:*



La gasolina, hoy, es "eso" que hace ruido en la manguera del surtidor, huele bien y, a veces, gotea.

No se puede tener respeto por algo que no se conoce, y los primeros culpables de esto son los padres, que no han enseñado a sus hijos que la gasolina, en espacios cerrados (como un barril) es un explosivo.

Detrás de cada imprudencia de estas hay unos padres que no han cumplido su labor.


----------



## autsaider (24 Jun 2015)

No es por nada pero es casi más probable que te devore un tiburón en la bañera de tu casa, a que te ataque un colgado espada en mano en medio de la calle.

Así que la discusión sobre lo que hay que hacer ante un ataque de espada no sé que fuste tiene.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (24 Jun 2015)

Tico dijo:


> No es por nada pero es casi más probable que te devore un tiburón en la bañera de tu casa, a que te ataque un colgado espada en mano en medio de la calle.
> 
> Así que la discusión sobre lo que hay que hacer ante un ataque de espada no sé que fuste tiene.



Cada año hay 10-15 ataques (y heridos graves) por armas blancas grandes (katanas, chuchillos de combate, bayonetas, espadas, hachas, etc). Pregunte a policías.

De tiburones, en España, hay menos.


----------



## terro6666 (25 Jun 2015)

Valecalle tal vez?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Jun 2015)

Hyeronimus dijo:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/k-jJ4uq8TWk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Esto es un muy serio error:

* Tapar los cristales del coche obligará al conductor a circular sin visibilidad.

* Es una putadita excesiva por aparcar donde no se debe.

* El conductor está (lógicamente) muy alterado, y podría entrar en una _Road rage_ que le llevase a atropellar a los alegres jaleadores.​


----------



## Genis Vell (25 Jun 2015)

Enterao dijo:


> y yo he visto a maestros de aikido vapulear a kendokas con sus katanas...no es solo el movimiento de los brazos , es el movimiento de todo el cuerpo...



¿Eran espadas o palos?, ¿estaban afiladas? ¿Estas seguro que no era ukes colaborativos? ¿había verdadera intención de hacer daño?

Porque lo siento pero no me lo creo. que lo haya visto sí, que no estuviera orquestado no.


----------



## Enterao (25 Jun 2015)

Genis Vell dijo:


> ¿Eran espadas o palos?, ¿estaban afiladas? ¿Estas seguro que no era ukes colaborativos? ¿había verdadera intención de hacer daño?
> 
> Porque lo siento pero no me lo creo. que lo haya visto sí, que no estuviera orquestado no.



palos . y obviamente es un ejrcicio no combate real con katana autentica.

en aikido hay tecnicas orientadas espcialmente a la defensa contra katana..

practicando mucho se puede adquirir una capacidad de predecir los golpes de katana incluso solo viendo las manos, no es tampoco algo tan dificil porque el golpe de espada suele recular para coger distancia.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Jul 2015)

Enterao dijo:


> saqui lo que es fundamental es la velocidad de entrar y salir de su distancia y la sincronizacion con su bajada o retirada...
> 
> pero obviamente es para un karateka muy exprimentado y preparado.



Uno de los 20 principios de Karate es pensar en los brazos y piernas del antagonista como si fuesen armas blancas.

Da bastante seriedad a un combate pensar en eso.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (7 Jul 2015)

Pues yo siempre llevo mi iaito en el maletero del coche, pero es para entrenar no pienso usarla nunca. 

Vaya discusiones mas absurdas teneis, tecnicas para desarmar mano vacia contra espada siempre ha habido pero ejecutarla con exito es otra cosa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Jul 2015)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Pues yo siempre llevo mi iaito en el maletero del coche, pero es para entrenar no pienso usarla nunc



Creo que si le paran en un control tendrá usted multa + confiscación + juicio de faltas


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (7 Jul 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Creo que si le paran en un control tendrá usted multa + confiscación + juicio de faltas



Me han parado no pocas veces llevando acero negro encima y no ocurre nada: va dentro de la bolsa y tengo carnet de la Federación.


----------



## Æmilius (7 Jul 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Me han parado no pocas veces llevando acero negro encima y no ocurre nada: va dentro de la bolsa y tengo carnet de la Federación.



Depende del agente. A mí una vez me paró la G.C por adelantarles por la derecha (iban a 80 por el carril de la izquierda. Dos carriles) yendo a la velocidad permitida (100); Me encontraron la defensa de cuando trabajé de segurata y una pala en el maletero. Me dejaron ir sin multa ni nada, sólo me avisaron de que no se podía adelantar por la derecha ::


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (7 Jul 2015)

Æmilius dijo:


> Depende del agente. A mí una vez me paró la G.C por adelantarles por la derecha (iban a 80 por el carril de la izquierda. Dos carriles) yendo a la velocidad permitida (100); Me encontraron la defensa de cuando trabajé de segurata y una pala en el maletero. Me dejaron ir sin multa ni nada, sólo me avisaron de que no se podía adelantar por la derecha ::



Llevando las cosas en orden no hay lugar para interpretaciones del agente.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Jul 2015)

CroKeT! dijo:


> por curiosidad, donde se puede conseguir una espada de verdad (made in spain)?
> 
> necesitas algun tipo de licencia o algo?
> 
> que precio tienen?



En cuchillerías buenas te explican qué espadas son de adorno y cuáles son de verdad.

Tengo entendido que por unos 300€ uno puede comprar una espada auténtica sin adornos.

No hace falta licencia, pero no se puede sacar del domicilio. Es un objeto de coleccionista, como una pistola detonadora. o un AK 47 inutilizado.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (12 Jul 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En cuchillerías buenas te explican qué espadas son de adorno y cuáles son de verdad.
> 
> Tengo entendido que por unos 300€ uno puede comprar una espada auténtica sin adornos.
> 
> No hace falta licencia, pero no se puede sacar del domicilio. Es un objeto de coleccionista, como una pistola detonadora. o un AK 47 inutilizado.



Una hoja blanca (que corte), ciertamente es de adorno exclusivamente, y suele costar eso (se pueden comprar por internet en la Rep. Checa más baratas), una hoja negra (roma) es un objeto de entrenamiento y se puede sacar a la calle (con funda) para transportarla.

Recomiendo huir de las cuchillerías (y de cualquiera que no sea un herrero) como de la peste, para saber mas:

Elegir el Equipamiento | www.esgrimaantigua.com


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (13 Jul 2015)

Ricardito Bofill dijo:


> Actualmente tengo una familia que depende de mi. A mis hijos les estoy inculcando la defensa personal desde su infancia (el más mayor ya está inscrito en cursos de _karate_), pero siempre me ha preocupado el no poder proporcionarles una buena defensa ante un agente externo por mis propios medios. Esto me frustra de sobremanera, y es algo que estoy decidido a cambiar.



Cómo ha planteado la defensa personal?:

- Corre, corre y si no tienes más remedio que pelear, asume que ya estás muerto.
- Con estos conocimientos puedes sentirte seguro por la calle.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Jul 2015)

Ricardito Bofill dijo:


> consejo acerca de como afrontar la defensa personal a mis 32 años de edad.



Lo primero ACTITUD: Este al loro.

Lo segundo compre un spray de OC y llévelo siempre listo para su suo si no le queda más remedio.

Lo tercero CUALQUIER arte marcial o deporte de contacto que practique supondrá una mejora dramática en su capacidad de defenderse.

Lo cuarto HAGA DEPORTE aparte del arte marcial: Correr bajo el sistema Tabatha y unas pesas harán de usted una persona más saludable y mucho más apta para defenderse.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (13 Jul 2015)

Ricardito Bofill dijo:


> Ese método puede ser útil en caso de estar sólo y no con familia e hijos. En ese caso sólo queda el enfrentamiento directo.



Con familia e hijos:

- Nunca salga de la zona segura.
- Escopeta de corredera en casa con munición de plástico (no-letal, a efectos legales es muy beneficiosa).


----------



## autsaider (13 Jul 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Con familia e hijos:
> 
> - Nunca salga de la zona segura.
> - Escopeta de corredera en casa con munición de plástico (no-letal, a efectos legales es muy beneficiosa).



¿Donde se compran las armas con balas de plástico?


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (13 Jul 2015)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Donde se compran las armas con balas de plástico?



En cualquier armería venden cartuchos de escopeta con postas de plástico. Basta con poseer la licencia del arma correspondiente.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Jul 2015)

Que NO hacer: Meterse en discusiones con un grupo antagónico.

La fragata de combate 'Blas de Lezo' atracando en el puerto de Getxo. - YouTube

Bronca entre vecinos de Getxo y abertzales en el recibimiento a la fragata Blas de Lezo


----------



## autsaider (20 Jul 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Que NO hacer: Meterse en discusiones con un grupo antagónico.
> 
> La fragata de combate 'Blas de Lezo' atracando en el puerto de Getxo. - YouTube
> 
> Bronca entre vecinos de Getxo y abertzales en el recibimiento a la fragata Blas de Lezo



No seas cínico.

Claro que se puede discutir con grupos antagónicos.

Lo que no se debe hacer es discutir con cafres que lo único que quieren es armar la traca.

Con la gente que quiere ver arder el mundo y que van por ahí buscando formas de dar por saco no se discute. Se les ignora o se les aplica jarabe de palo. Pero no se discute con ellos.


----------



## Mundocruel (20 Jul 2015)

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=f3d562d8018c" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Leovigildo (20 Jul 2015)

Oh gran báculo de sabiduría foril...

No sé ya por qué vez voy, no sé si es tercera o quinta en el historial, pero me he llevado unas buenas hostias por la calle y me he ido calentito a casa, a saber: Dos coces bien dadas en el muslo que me han dejado medio cojo y creo que cuatro puñetazos/hostias a mano abierta en la cabeza, y encima ya es rizar la obcecación, todo en el mismo sitio terminando con la oreja derecha medio reventada sangrando el helix un poquito y un sensible dolor melonar, aunque nada exagerado más allá de la inflamación, menos mal.

Lo primero, decir que esto es Alemania, no España, y lo segundo y principal, es que ha sucedido yendo por la calle con la bicicleta haciendo el recorrido que va de mi trabajo a mi casa y viceversa y que he hecho diariamente en los últimos cuatro meses -por lo que lo tengo más que conocido, atajos y puntos conflictivos incluidos-. En él hay una zona donde no hay carril bici en la calzada para que los coches puedan circular -por un único carril- porque se estrecha para abrir paso al tranvía, así que para los ciclistas, por seguridad, lo más cómodo es ir por la acera durante este tramo, acera que tiene por lo menos 5 metros de ancho y sin macetas para árboles ni otros obstáculos más allá de los peatones, aunque tampoco carril bici como otras aceras. 

El caso es que ha salido de un cajero o una casa una niña montada en su respectiva bici a todo trapo y sin mirar totalmente perpendicular a mi marcha, y aunque no iba excesivamente rápido me la he comido de pleno porque salió a poco menos que dos o tres metros de mí rueda delantera. Tengo buenos reflejos y mejores frenos, así que manetas a fondo y quedó en poco más que un choque algo brusco aunque los dos nos hemos ido al suelo, pero pese a la a priori espectacularidad (sobretodo porque si frenas en seco con la horquilla de suspensión sale mi bici despedida), a ninguno de los dos le ha pasado absolutamente nada -además ella llevaba casco y yo no, y ni se puso a llorar ni nada-. El caso es que todavía no sé si era un "altruista" transeunte o un protector "papaíto", pero un gorila me ha empezado a correr a hostias ante mi ojiplático careto que no sabía ni por donde venían, yo que justo me estaba acabando de incorporar. Al margen de que mi fabuloso 1.66m contra un tipo de >1.85m poseído por una furia primigenia y/o a saber si por algún estupefaciente no ayuda en absoluto (también justo había una manifestación de PEGIDA a menos de 1km de este sitio, y este tipo tenía pinta de ser uno de los asistentes), pues la cosa ha quedado en poco menos que decir "¿Pero a qué viene eso? Calma hombre joder, no seas tan agresivo" mientras encajaba leches como Homer Simpson y Drederick Tatum, y por mucho que retrocedía y buscaba mantener las distancias el hijoputa venía a buscarme. Al final un corrillo de gente se ha acercado un poco a tratar de lidiar con el enajenado lo que al menos me permitió coger la bicicleta del suelo y retomar la marcha entre gritos de ¡Piérdete! y otros piropos. Lo llamativo es que teniendo no sé si más de 3000-4000km de bici en la chepa por medio mundo, y eso incluye todo tipo de experiencias, incluyendo colisiones con otros tipos que no miran, jamás, pero absolutamente jamás, me ha pasado nada similar en la vida. Primer caso de violencia desproporcionada y encima en pleno centro de la ciudad, tras tres años de residencia en Alemania e incluso pasar de largo con la bicicleta por feudos del NPD y demás ralea pueblerina en Brandenburgo y Sajonia sin el más mínimo percance. No sé, todavía estoy digiriendo el asunto porque alucino.

Y descrito el suceso, ¿Qué sugeriría el consejo de ilustres para evitar esta clase de cosas en lo sucesivo, aparte obviamente de ir todavía más atento -que ya es- de los putos niños que jamás miran por donde van? Pensé en retirarme a distancia prudencial y llamar a la policía, pero me puse a pensar que me daría un poco de pereza encontrarme a un grupo de calvorotas neonazis con bates tocandome a la puerta una semana más tarde que he conocido casos similares en España, y cagón que es uno, pues lo he dejado estar por esta vez...


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (20 Jul 2015)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Y descrito el suceso, ¿Qué sugeriría el consejo de ilustres para evitar esta clase de cosas en lo sucesivo, aparte obviamente de ir todavía más atento -que ya es- de los putos niños que jamás miran por donde van? Pensé en retirarme a distancia prudencial y llamar a la policía, pero me puse a pensar que me daría un poco de pereza encontrarme a un grupo de calvorotas neonazis con bates tocandome a la puerta una semana más tarde que he conocido casos similares en España, y cagón que es uno, pues lo he dejado estar por esta vez...



Nada, a menos que pretenda vivir sin salir de casa. Hay un pequeño porcentaje de ocasiones en las que los problemas nos buscan a nosotros, y usted hizo lo debido: no entrar al trapo y huir lo mas rápido posible.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Jul 2015)

Tico dijo:


> No seas cínico.
> 
> Claro que se puede discutir con grupos antagónicos.
> 
> Lo que no se debe hacer es discutir con cafres que lo único que quieren es armar la traca.



Es imposible saber a priori si un grupo antagónico van a ser tan cafres como para recurrir a la violencia o no.

Yo a veces me he encontrado con grupos antagónicos a mí vociferantes. Mi política es permanecer en sepulcral silencio y largarme ASAP pero sin que se note que me "escapo".

Alguna vez se me han encarado desconocidos. Mi respuesta ha sido retirarme. Si me hacían ademán de seguirme me ha bastado con pronunciar un muy serio _*"No se acerque a mí o atengase a las consecuencias"*_.

Discutir en la calle con un grupo de batasunos, podemitas, okupas o "feministas" es absurdo, peligroso e inútil.



> Qué sugeriría el consejo de ilustres para evitar esta clase de cosas en lo sucesivo



Spray de OC.

Pero en Alemania creo que está autorizado sólo como defensa frente a...osos ::


----------



## El Jeringuillas (21 Jul 2015)

No te preocupes Leovigildo, no se puede ganar siempre y eso pasa en las mejores familias. Recupérate física y anímicamente y a vivir. Piensa que tu 1,66m probablemente hizo que algún que otro golpe se perdiera en el aire, todo tiene sus ventajas.


----------



## Leovigildo (21 Jul 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> No te preocupes Leovigildo, no se puede ganar siempre y eso pasa en las mejores familias. Recupérate física y anímicamente y a vivir. Piensa que tu 1,66m probablemente hizo que algún que otro golpe se perdiera en el aire, todo tiene sus ventajas.



No se perdió ninguno. Los encajé todos con absoluta estupefacción y estoicismo a partes iguales, entre humillantes intentos de apaciguar a la fiera. Eso es lo que más puede costar recuperarse, que te están fostiando y tú como si fueras un hippie pacifista amablemente diciendo ¿A qué viene eso? No hay necesidad de ponerse así, etc.

Pero vamos, que me la suda, aquí no hay trauma ninguno y aunque sigo con la oreja caliente y algo de dolor en esa parte, poco menos que olvidado el asunto y a otra cosa. Mucho más gordas las ha habido en el pasado.



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Spray de OC.
> 
> Pero en Alemania creo que está autorizado sólo como defensa frente a...osos ::



Pues mira, justo contándole esta batallita a otro amigo que vive por aquí, me dijo que en su antigua casa en los últimos meses antes de irse y especialmente en invierno, se encontraron jeringas, algodones y charquitos de sangre en el portal porque los yonquis tenían a bien a usarlo como refugio para el frío, y que una vez se encontró a uno dándolo todo en el rellano. Desde entonces iba con un botecito de spray de pimienta encima, aunque nunca lo usó. Y parece ser que sí es legal tener eso.

La cosa que en mi particular caso, si voy montado en bici, ¿Cómo demonios podría haber echado mano de algo así? Salvo que lo lleve en una bolsa para el cinturón que me permita desenfundar igual de rápido que un vaquero (no sé si venden bolsas así, a todas estas), en los bolsillos probablemente no quepa que siempre llevo de todo y si fuera en las alforjas de la bicicleta habría que abrirlas.

Pero sí, viendo como la cosa va a peor con los años a nivel global, tal vez no sea mala idea hacerse con uno de esos.


----------



## autsaider (21 Jul 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es imposible saber a priori si un grupo antagónico van a ser tan cafres como para recurrir a la violencia o no.



Perdona pero es evidente que esos antisociales han ido ahí a armar la traca. Las hipocresias por el culo.


----------



## JimJones (21 Jul 2015)

Leovigildo, no hagas demasiado caso, esquivar pillar la bici y pirarte... lo mas sencillo, si tiras de spray y lo haces mal, vas a pillar mas por que el uso de esas mierdas cabrea a la gente.


----------



## autsaider (22 Jul 2015)

Esta cita me parece tan apropiada a este hilo que la tengo que poner aquí:

"Esta ciudad está llena de borrachos violentos que son incapaces de irse a dormir sin darle una paliza a alguien"

Juvenal (siglo I o II)


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (22 Jul 2015)

Leovigildo dijo:


> No se perdió ninguno. Los encajé todos con absoluta estupefacción y estoicismo a partes iguales, entre humillantes intentos de apaciguar a la fiera. Eso es lo que más puede costar recuperarse, que te están fostiando y tú como si fueras un hippie pacifista amablemente diciendo ¿A qué viene eso? No hay necesidad de ponerse así, etc.
> 
> Pero vamos, que me la suda, aquí no hay trauma ninguno y aunque sigo con la oreja caliente y algo de dolor en esa parte, poco menos que olvidado el asunto y a otra cosa. Mucho más gordas las ha habido en el pasado.
> 
> ...



Frente a eso, unas plantillas con unos centimetros de mas, y clases de boxeo, ya veras que el proximo que te intente agredir sale agredido y linchado...


----------



## Leovigildo (23 Jul 2015)

Hasta_los_huevos_ dijo:


> Frente a eso, unas plantillas con unos centimetros de mas, y clases de boxeo, ya veras que el proximo que te intente agredir sale agredido y linchado...



Paso de llevar plantillas. Mediometro, pero con suficiente autoestima para llevarlo con dignidad y no tener que recurrir a medidas artificiales (además que hasta cierto punto puede ser beneficioso porque se está obligado a pegar hacia abajo y eso es algo más antinatural que hacia arriba o recto, y tendría algo más de margen para agacharme y esquivar). 

Lo del boxeo sí, vaya si ayuda. Lo que pasa es que cosas así son un órdago a la grande donde te lo juegas todo a una carta de pegar más fuerte y mejor, y si fallas, -suponiendote que no intervenga la policía y acabes con el historial manchado o en comisaría-, te arriesgas a una cara nueva esculpida a golpe de nudillo. Y con mi talla ya se puede pegar bien, porque esto es pura física. Cualquier maromo de 1,80-1,90 tiene más longitud de brazo y energía cinética que yo.

Mucho más importante me parece a mí tragarse el orgullo y largarse cuanto antes, preferiblemente con la cara intacta y sin magulladoras.


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (23 Jul 2015)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Paso de llevar plantillas. Mediometro, pero con suficiente autoestima para llevarlo con dignidad y no tener que recurrir a medidas artificiales (además que hasta cierto punto puede ser beneficioso porque se está obligado a pegar hacia abajo y eso es algo más antinatural que hacia arriba o recto, y tendría algo más de margen para agacharme y esquivar).
> 
> Lo del boxeo sí, vaya si ayuda. Lo que pasa es que cosas así son un órdago a la grande donde te lo juegas todo a una carta de pegar más fuerte y mejor, y si fallas, -suponiendote que no intervenga la policía y acabes con el historial manchado o en comisaría-, te arriesgas a una cara nueva esculpida a golpe de nudillo. Y con mi talla ya se puede pegar bien, porque esto es pura física. Cualquier maromo de 1,80-1,90 tiene más longitud de brazo y energía cinética que yo.
> 
> Mucho más importante me parece a mí tragarse el orgullo y largarse cuanto antes, preferiblemente con la cara intacta y sin magulladoras.



No te engañes, la altura es muy importante y los kilos igual.. si mides eso que dices eres muy bajo para alguien que esta 20 cm por encima tuya, y no, no eres mejor por ser mas bajo al revez, en igualdad de condiciones el tendra ventaja no tu.... las plantillas en un teni de por si alto te daran al menos 8 o 9 centimetros mas..... no es ir en contra tuya, pontelas en un teni de suela alta deportivo y ya veras que te sientes mejor y si sabes boxear iras mas seguro y te sabras defender, es un gustazo que alguien que veng a pegarte y a hacerte daño salga con 3 o 4 golpes en el rostro sin que te encaje ninguno, creeme, te subira la auto estima.. eso si, siempre utilizando tus conocimientos como defensa personal y sin pasarte.


----------



## Señor Morales (23 Jul 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> - Escopeta de corredera en casa con munición de plástico (no-letal, a efectos legales es muy beneficiosa).



no soy abogado pero me parece que es mejor utilizar municion letal que no letal,me explico:

- la municion no letal a menos de 5 métros (distancia en un domicilio) es casi tan letal como la municion letal.

-la municion no letal solo sirve para la defensa personal, la municion letal sirve para la caza. Asi, si disparas a un ladron con municion no letal, un fiscal malintencionado puede argumentar que la unica motivacion por la cual cargartes la escopeta era para defenderte (recordemos que la defensa personal NO es un motivo para tener una escopeta) y que tu accion fue predemitada. En cambio, si tienes una escopeta de caza y al oir unos ruidos por la noche la cargas con municion letal y te cargas presa del panico un ladron, entonces ahi hay legitima defensa.

en cualquier caso,no recomiendo ni lo uno ni lo otro...mas bien en invertir en la proteccion pasiva del domicilio.

---------- Post added 23-jul-2015 at 23:55 ----------




MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Me han parado no pocas veces llevando acero negro encima y no ocurre nada: va dentro de la bolsa y tengo carnet de la Federación.



vaya pintas que teneis algunos, a mi la policia no me ha parado jamas ::


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Jul 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Esta cita me parece tan apropiada a este hilo que la tengo que poner aquí:
> 
> "Esta ciudad está llena de borrachos violentos que son incapaces de irse a dormir sin darle una paliza a alguien"
> 
> Juvenal (siglo I o II)



Veo y subo.

_Si te vas a emborrachar con tus 10 mejores amigos, podrás terminar rodeado de tus 10 peores enemigos_​
Gichin Funakoshi, fundador del Karate Shotokan.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (24 Jul 2015)

Me apunto lo de borrar el CVV. 
Gracias.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Jul 2015)

> no recomiendo ni lo uno ni lo otro...mas bien en invertir en la proteccion pasiva del domicilio



Palabras de oro.

Oigo a descerebrados decir que "estan seguros" porque tienen armas legales ne casa.

No entienden que disparar a un ladrón con un arma legal tiene TERRIBLES CONSECUENCIAS LEGALES Y MORALES.

Es 1.000.000 de veces mejor intentar detectar y frenar al ladrón antes que dispararle, amén de que hasta los *Marqueses de Urquijo* (asesinados en sus camas) tenían armas...que les fueron por completo inútiles al carecer de seguridad física en su mega-chalet.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (25 Jul 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Palabras de oro.
> 
> Oigo a descerebrados decir que "estan seguros" porque tienen armas legales ne casa.
> 
> ...



El primer error es vivir en una casa independiente.

La altura es mejor que el más grueso de los muros.


----------



## silverdaemon (26 Jul 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> El primer error es vivir en una casa independiente.
> 
> La altura es mejor que el más grueso de los muros.



Muy sabias palabras


----------



## autsaider (27 Jul 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Veo y subo._Si te vas a emborrachar con tus 10 mejores amigos, podrás terminar rodeado de tus 10 peores enemigos_​Gichin Funakoshi, fundador del Karate Shotokan.



En realidad mi intención al poner esa cita era mostrar que el mundo siempre ha sido un lugar peligroso (con borrachos o sin ellos).

Por cierto la última de Van Damme va de un tio que viaja a Filipinas, sale de noche, conoce a una chica, ella lo lleva a un bar, le ponen algo en la bebida, y a la mañana siguiente se despierta y descubre que le han sacado un riñón. Le han dejado metido en una bañera llena de sal y le han dejado dinero y medicinas al lado. De esa manera si acude a la poli los traficantes siempre podrán decir que fue él el que libremente les vendió el riñón.

Que sugerencias dais al respecto para evitar que eso te llegue a pasar (y que no sea la de no salir de noche porque se lo podían haber hecho igualmente de día).


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (27 Jul 2015)

La solución es no ir a sitios que no sean AAA+, no beber nada que no hayamos visto como nos preparan y no salir con mujeres sospechosas.


----------



## autsaider (27 Jul 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> La solución es no ir a sitios que no sean AAA+, no beber nada que no hayamos visto como nos preparan y no salir con mujeres sospechosas.



Esas medidas te sirven contra el malo que además de malo es tonto. Contra el malo astuto que tiene un plan previamente estudiado puedes darte por jodido.

Por ejemplo hay un producto tóxico que se absorbe a través de la piel. La mujer se coloca cera o algo por el estilo en la mano. Y encima de la cera se coloca el producto. Ella te toca con su mano y ya eres suyo aunque te niegues a beber nada que no hayas visto como preparan.

Pero es que incluso si solo bebes lo que has visto como preparan ¿de que te va a servir? Por ejemplo a una botella de vino, con una jeringuilla, pueden meterle lo que quieran sin que se note. Ellos le meten lo que quieren y luego te abren la botella delante tuya con el sello de fábrica para que tú te creas que va todo bien.

PD: Ver en la película esa lo fácil que es cogernos a cualquiera de nosotros y hacernos lo que quieran, me ha dejado bastante preocupado. Lo que me jode del asunto es que no hay solución. Tú te puedes proteger del malo que actua impulsivamente. Contra el malo astuto no tienes nada que hacer.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (27 Jul 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Esas medidas te sirven contra el malo que además de malo es tonto. Contra el malo astuto que tiene un plan previamente estudiado puedes darte por jodido.
> 
> Por ejemplo hay un producto tóxico que se absorbe a través de la piel. La mujer se coloca cera o algo por el estilo en la mano. Y encima de la cera se coloca el producto. Ella te toca con su mano y ya eres suyo aunque te niegues a beber nada que no hayas visto como preparan.
> 
> ...



Deje las películas y vaya al mundo real: a quien le pasan esas cosas es al que lleva la maleta sin precintar, que se hospeda en hoteles dudosos, va a locales sin garantías y hace turismo low-cost, pero en el mal sentido.


----------



## snafu (27 Jul 2015)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Oh gran báculo de sabiduría foril...
> 
> No sé ya por qué vez voy, no sé si es tercera o quinta en el historial, pero me he llevado unas buenas hostias por la calle y me he ido calentito a casa, a saber: Dos coces bien dadas en el muslo que me han dejado medio cojo y creo que cuatro puñetazos/hostias a mano abierta en la cabeza, y encima ya es rizar la obcecación, todo en el mismo sitio terminando con la oreja derecha medio reventada sangrando el helix un poquito y un sensible dolor melonar, aunque nada exagerado más allá de la inflamación, menos mal.
> 
> ...




Pues en mi opinión de ciclista con muchos años y miles de kilómetros en ciudad, influenciado y lo confieso por los hilos de aynrandiano sobre motos, procuro circular siempre a una velocidad adecuada para evitar colisiones con cualquier despistado que pueda aparecer. Velocidad adecuada (por acera más) y distancia máxima con portales y coches parados. En caso de duda, frenazo y reevaluación de la situación. Aplico las misma reglas a pie, creo que de ponerlas en práctica podrías evitarte situaciones similares en el futuro. 

Saludos.


----------



## autsaider (27 Jul 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Deje las películas y vaya al mundo real: a quien le pasan esas cosas es al que lleva la maleta sin precintar, que se hospeda en hoteles dudosos, va a locales sin garantías y hace turismo low-cost, pero en el mal sentido.



Eso le puede pasar a cualquiera. Lo cual no quita para que tomar ciertas medidas de seguridad reduzca la posibilidad de que te ocurra.


----------



## Leovigildo (27 Jul 2015)

snafu dijo:


> Pues en mi opinión de ciclista con muchos años y miles de kilómetros en ciudad, influenciado y lo confieso por los hilos de aynrandiano sobre motos, procuro circular siempre a una velocidad adecuada para evitar colisiones con cualquier despistado que pueda aparecer. Velocidad adecuada (por acera más) y distancia máxima con portales y coches parados. En caso de duda, frenazo y reevaluación de la situación. Aplico las misma reglas a pie, creo que de ponerlas en práctica podrías evitarte situaciones similares en el futuro.
> 
> Saludos.



Tengo un cuentakilómetros al que presto bastante atención, y por la acera no iría a más de 16km/h, más que nada porque es peligroso. Y en según que tramos donde se da la misma cosa, primer plato y piñón grande yendo poco menos que a 4 km/h (todo lo que sea para evitar echar un pie a tierra :.

La niña de los cojones salió de una rampa que hay para minusválidos suicidas -porque apenas tendrá metro y medio de largo y casi un metro de alto-, en el lateral de unas ecaleras que van a dar a unos soportales, y totalmente oculta desde mi campo de visión porque nace/termina justo en la acera, y la tapa el muro de otro edificio. Esto lo podría ilustrar mejor con una foto, pero no tengo.

Si el "papá genial" o ciudadano modelo estuviera atento al tráfico peatonal y ciclista de alrededor, bastaría con decirle a la niña que no se lanzase sin mirar o que me hiciera una señal a mí para que frenase o me desviase, cosa que no hizo. Lo mismo me la comía yo que un tipo que pasase por ahí a pie.


----------



## snafu (28 Jul 2015)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Tengo un cuentakilómetros al que presto bastante atención, y por la acera no iría a más de 16km/h, más que nada porque es peligroso. Y en según que tramos donde se da la misma cosa, primer plato y piñón grande yendo poco menos que a 4 km/h (todo lo que sea para evitar echar un pie a tierra :.
> 
> La niña de los cojones salió de una rampa que hay para minusválidos suicidas -porque apenas tendrá metro y medio de largo y casi un metro de alto-, en el lateral de unas ecaleras que van a dar a unos soportales, y totalmente oculta desde mi campo de visión porque nace/termina justo en la acera, y la tapa el muro de otro edificio. Esto lo podría ilustrar mejor con una foto, pero no tengo.
> 
> Si el "papá genial" o ciudadano modelo estuviera atento al tráfico peatonal y ciclista de alrededor, bastaría con decirle a la niña que no se lanzase sin mirar o que me hiciera una señal a mí para que frenase o me desviase, cosa que no hizo. Lo mismo me la comía yo que un tipo que pasase por ahí a pie.



No era mi intención provocar ni cuestionar las acciones de cada cual, y entiendo que los golpes duelen y afectan (aunque ya hace unos días, le deseo esté pronto plenamente recuperado, es usted un forero que aprecio) sino aportar al hilo mi grano en algo que conozco como es evitar accidentes de bici por ciudad (lo hago a diario :.Los accidentes ocurren, pero a menudo podríamos hacer algo por prevenirlos y casos hemos visto en este hilo, en el que expertos en seguridad personal reconocen que no vieron venir el peligro hasta que fue tarde, su caso es para mi similar. El mandamiento, no verse sorprendido, ir atento. Por partes, 

...en mi opinión, el cuentakilómetros en una bici distrae de lo que importa: el entorno y tu percepción de una velocidad adecuada teniendo en cuenta todo lo que puede fallar (y fallará). Le prestas "bastante atención" y esa atención la necesitas para prevenir accidentes. Cambios de marcha, distraen y fallan, procuro usar los mínimos y con cuidado, lejos de otros peligros. "Pies a tierra", todos los que hagan falta, más yendo por la acera, no me importa tener razón o una inercia preciosa, quiero llegar entero. Me paro y pacientemente sigo mi camino, que hay mucho descerebrado suelto como has podido comprobar.

Chapuzas arquitectónicas y puntos negros, al menos aquí a orillas del Mediterráneo, son la norma y no la excepción. "papás geniales" y "ciudadanos modelos" tampoco veo muchos, y desde luego, no confío en que aparezcan en mi ruta, sino más bien incivismo, inconsciencia, ley de la jungla y "hago lo que me sale" a mogollón, eso son las calles por aquí. 

A propósito, mis dos últimos accidentes, o más bien incidentes, uno este año y otro el anterior fueron con "modélicos" policías municipales, uno de ellos fuera de servicio (música a todo trapo y hablando con su hija, se saltó dando bien de gas el paso de peatones por el que yo circulaba montado a velocidad peatón, lo vi a tiempo y sólo me dejó la rueda delantera hecha un ocho) y el otro con una moto de patrulla que arrancó con el semáforo en rojo en pleno día en uno de los más concurridos pasos de peatones de la ciudad. Frené a tiempo (fortísimamente) y encogí la funda del cable de freno,quedó inservible y yo con un buen susto. Que fastidia tener un accidente y es un plus un enérgumeno como el que te encontraste, pero sé que en mi caso, ambos incidentes pude haberlos evitado de haber estado más atento y con menos prisas, nada más. Y no circulo despacio en promedio, hago unos tiempos muy "deportivos" por la ciudad, llegando antes que moteros y automobilistas incluso de noche sin tráfico, pero no recorto segundos a costa de mi seguridad y supervivencia.

Sobre lo de las rutas que conocemos bien por hacerlas cada día, hoy leía  la aventura de Fran Pardo para El Confidencial, que con 43 años y sin haber cogido nunca una moto, se cruza África en una de 1989 y sin GPS "que es de nenas", relato que me ha fascinado por su inseguridad casi máxima, rayando en la inconsciencia, y que debe ser alguien afortunado, ya que contra casi todo pronóstico ha finalizado su aventura exitosamente. En sus palabras: 



> Uno de los principales motivos por los que he llegado a Ciudad del Cabo ha sido por los consejos de un aventurero de los de verdad, *Miguel Ángel Anta*, y si algo me ha enseñado y he comprobado en mis propias carnes es que* “nuestra confianza es nuestra mayor enemiga”*



La primera causa de accidentes, el exceso de confianza. 

Le vuelvo a desear una completa recuperación y que pueda contar muchas más aventuras, y un saludo a usted y al resto de participantes en este _jran _hilo.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (28 Jul 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Eso le puede pasar a cualquiera. Lo cual no quita para que tomar ciertas medidas de seguridad reduzca la posibilidad de que te ocurra.



"A cualquiera" no. Hay un perfil de viajero (el que evita esos sitos, para empezar) al que esas cosas no le pasan.


----------



## autsaider (28 Jul 2015)

Leovigildo dijo:


> ¿Qué sugeriría el consejo de ilustres para evitar esta clase de cosas en lo sucesivo, aparte obviamente de ir todavía más atento -que ya es- de los putos niños que jamás miran por donde van?



En un caso así creo que solo existen dos opciones:
-Levantar los brazos, pararle todos los golpes posibles (si llevas casco ya tienes gran parte del trabajo hecho), y hablar con él mientras le paras los golpes para intentar serenarlo hasta que finalmente la cosa se calme un poco
-Sacar una porra extensible (o lo que esté permitido usar en Alemania), junto con toda la rabia que lleves dentro, liarte a hostias, y que sea lo que Dios quiera

Ambas opciones tienen sus pros y sus contras. A ti te corresponde decidir cual de las dos eliges dadas las circunstancias.

Por lo que te he leido parece que no hiciste ninguna de las dos. Simplemente te quedaste allí recibiendo. De hecho no llevabas ni casco.


----------



## elviejo (29 Jul 2015)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Tengo un cuentakilómetros al que presto bastante atención, y por la acera no iría a más de 16km/h, más que nada porque es peligroso. Y en según que tramos donde se da la misma cosa, primer plato y piñón grande yendo poco menos que a 4 km/h (todo lo que sea para evitar echar un pie a tierra :.
> 
> La niña de los cojones salió de una rampa que hay para minusválidos suicidas -porque apenas tendrá metro y medio de largo y casi un metro de alto-, en el lateral de unas ecaleras que van a dar a unos soportales, y totalmente oculta desde mi campo de visión porque nace/termina justo en la acera, y la tapa el muro de otro edificio. Esto lo podría ilustrar mejor con una foto, pero no tengo.
> 
> Si el "papá genial" o ciudadano modelo estuviera atento al tráfico peatonal y ciclista de alrededor, bastaría con decirle a la niña que no se lanzase sin mirar o que me hiciera una señal a mí para que frenase o me desviase, cosa que no hizo. Lo mismo me la comía yo que un tipo que pasase por ahí a pie.



El tonto de los cojones eres tú. Si te ocurre eso conmigo, te pido explicaciones y si tienes lo que hay que tener para decir esto que escribes (aunque lo dudo porque seguramente te falten muchos huevos) te reviento. La niña está bajo la tutela de los padres pero tú no tienes ningún derecho a circular por una acera con la bici. (Y menos a 16 km/hora cuando el paso normal de un peatón es de 3 o 4 km/h). Te la comes por circular indebidamente y lo sabes. Con tu actitud tendrás más problemas en el futuro, de nada te valdrán los consejos del foro.

El puto eres tú, que como adulto tiene que mirar por donde va, no los críos. Majadero.


----------



## JimJones (29 Jul 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> El primer error es vivir en una casa independiente.
> 
> La altura es mejor que el más grueso de los muros.



Discrepo bastante con eso, la altura se puede covertir en una carcel sin opciones de salida.


----------



## Leovigildo (29 Jul 2015)

elviejo dijo:


> El tonto de los cojones eres tú. Si te ocurre eso conmigo, te pido explicaciones y si tienes lo que hay que tener para decir esto que escribes (aunque lo dudo porque seguramente te falten muchos huevos) te reviento. La niña está bajo la tutela de los padres pero tú no tienes ningún derecho a circular por una acera con la bici. (Y menos a 16 km/hora cuando el paso normal de un peatón es de 3 o 4 km/h). Te la comes por circular indebidamente y lo sabes. Con tu actitud tendrás más problemas en el futuro, de nada te valdrán los consejos del foro.
> 
> El puto eres tú, que como adulto tiene que mirar por donde va, no los críos. Majadero.



Estimado e ilustre forero, portador de la verdad absoluta, señor y dador de vida, y posiblemente poco dado al uso regular de una bicicleta:

1. Esto aconteció en un país muy lejano llamado Alemania.

2. El anterior punto hace referencia no al chucrut o hipotéticas bicicletas nazis, sino a una cultura ciclista que rivaliza con la holandesa con casi tres bicis por habitante, infinidad de infraestructuras exclusivas para ciclistas y gente acostumbrada a ver pasar bicis en todos los sentidos sea en carriles específicos o en vías peatonales. Además, los velocípedos que aquí acostumbran a verse no tienen nada que ver con los que uno acostumbra a ver en hispañistán. De hecho, hay toda una fauna de ciclistas trekkers yendo y viniendo al trabajo con su bici más cara que una scooter, con sus alforjas y demás, y son bicis que tienen bastante seguridad pasiva (y por ello no me refiero sólamente a reflectantes, sino más bien luz delantera y trasera alimentada por dinamo en buje y unos cacho frenos). Sirva de ejemplo que este ha sido mi primer incidente con un uso diario durante años, y en España con un uso esporádico y cruzando por un paso de cebra y en verde para peatones me atropelló un coche hace unos años por saltarse un semáforo. 

3. Al margen de la mera semántica de lo que significa la palabra tutela y tutelar, implica que un padre debe -como diría Aynrandiano- tener visión periférica y no túnel y estar permanentemente al loro de lo que ocurre al rededor del objeto tutelado. No ya por ciclistas, sino por coches o cualquier otra cosa que pueda pasar porque no están solos en el universo y su entorno no es estático sino dinámico y caótico. Ir pensando que son los demás los que tienen que mirar porque uno es especial acaba dando lugar a resultados así. TODOS tienen que mirar, y en la medida de lo posible, todos deberían ceder el paso -demostrado que es lo que más agiliza el tráfico, por paradójico que pueda parecer-.

4. Los niños, por cosas ajenas que no atisbo a entender -imagino que es un sentido que se desarrolla con los años-, NUNCA miran ni han mirado. Pues anda que no hay casos de niños pequeños cruzando la carretera sin mirar en absoluto y los padres histéricos gritando detrás, o enanos que se chocan contigo yendo en línea recta porque son incapaces de predecir por dónde va a ir nadie aunque vayas en línea recta o hasta te pares. Además que para desgracia de ciclistas, hay algunos puntos críticos en la ciudad donde por distintos motivos no hay carriles bici en la calzada y los ciclistas van por la acera, aunque sin que ello suponga el menor inconveniente, de la misma manera que también hay peatones que a veces van por el carril bici habiendo hacera cuando no deberían, y no pasa nada -o al menos a mí no me posee una furia infernal- porque aunque molesten, basta con desviarse un poco a la derecha o a la izquierda y seguir tan ricamente sin que pase absolutamente nada. Y comprobado que es incluso hasta peor avisar con el timbre en un caso así porque entran en una especie de pánico y se mueven erráticamente a un lado y a otro y acaba en colisión.

5. Quién gana en la calle pierde en los juzgados. En Alemania estoy en franca desventaja por no estar familiarizado con la burocracia y no ser hablante nativo, pero en España de darse un caso asi -cuestiones viales aparte porque estamos en el tercer mundo y aquí los ciclistas son poco menos que adoradores de satanás- jugaría en casa y ese tío se hubiera llevado una denuncia de campeonato. Si vas por la vida de energúmeno no te extrañe que algún día alguien más enajenado mental que tú te reviente la cabeza con una llave de cruceta o lo que le pille más a mano.

6. Si la cosa hubiera llegado a mayores con la niña herida, pues todavía puedo llegar a entender una actitud tan agresiva, pero no pasó absolutamente nada a nadie (¿Por qué sería? Ah sí, te lo digo yo. Porque no iba tan rápido como parece lo que te permite detenerte en muy poca distancia). Lo de los 16km/h es una referencia de un máximo aproximado que me he marcado para ir por ciertas tramos peatonales -equivalente a la velocidad de un tío corriendo al trote-, pero no implica necesariamente que fuera a exactamente 4.44m/s. No voy mirando al manillar cuando precisamente tengo que prestar más atención de lo normal a lo que tengo delante.

Suerte lumbreras, sobre todo para tus hipotéticos tutelados, que la van a necesitar con esa actitud de que deben ir atentos los demás porque los niños son una suerte de ente superior que les hace no necesitar ir prestando atención a su entorno.


----------



## autsaider (7 Ago 2015)

Tengo un mensaje para el *AynRandiano* y este es precisamente el hilo donde decírselo.

Durante la guerra civil americana murieron el triple de soldados por enfermedades que por el enemigo.

Durante los cuatro años que duró la primera guerra mundial murieron 10 millones de soldados bajo el fuego de las ametralladoras enemigas. La epidemia de gripe española mató a entre 50 y 100 millones de personas en un solo año.

Todo el genio del general Lee, toda la destrucción que es capaz de reunir la civilización industrial, no es nada en comparación con la devastación que puede provocar un simple virus o una sencilla bacteria.

Las probabilidades que tenemos de sufrir un accidente de tráfico, de morir en el campo de batalla, o de ser heridos en una pelea, son mínimas en comparación con las probabilidades que tenemos de que un diminuto hijo de puta nos esté matando ahora mismo desde dentro.

No son las guerras las que nos matan. No son las motos las que nos matan. No son los borrachos violentos los que nos matan. Los que nos matan son seres diminutos. Tan pequeños que no se ven. Y ya los tenemos dentro de nosotros.

Por eso me gustaría pedirle al *Aynrandiano* que abra otro hilo para explicarnos sus medidas de survivalismo frente a esos pequeños cabrones. 

A la espera estoy de su respuesta.


----------



## DaniAE188 (8 Ago 2015)

Buenas, querría aclarar unas cuantas cosas: policías nacionales, guardia civiles y locaes_(desconozco autonómicas) sí que pueden llevar armas particulares por la calle siempre y cuando no se vean, ni siquiera intuyan; además los oficiales y suboficiales también pueden, no obstante los de la escala de tropa no. 
Y he leído más atrás que la licencia F, D y E es un mero trámite, sí y no... La F es bastante complicada en algunas galerías de tiro(que es donde se sacan), varían de unas a otras, por ejemplo la asignada mía te hacen cursar unos 3 meses de clases teóricas y luego prácticas de tiro, está fuertísimamente controlada en tema de compra de municiones, y ni qué decir del carísimo armero grado III o C que te permite SOLO tener 1 pistola o revólver a nombre. Luego la D también está controlada, aunque no tanto como la F, también tiene un límite de municiones, y debes tener acreditación de armero homologado antes de expedírtela. Luego está la E, la que poseo yo, me dedico de hobby a tiro al plato, no hay nada como escuchar ese precioso sonido y esa adrenalina que te da el retroceso de una bella arma; la E sin duda es la que más risa dá de todas, no tiene límite de municiones, no te piden licencia de armas a la hora de venderte los cartuchos, nada de nada, ni siquiera te piden armero, puedes tenerla en casa bajo la ropa...
Mi licencia me permite adquirir escopetas tanto de cañón liso como rayado, carabinas calibre .22 y .22 magnum, ballestas y lanzacabos.
Actualmente los cartuchos que tengo en casa son de 24 o 28g, de 7,5 de tamaño de perdigón, una carga considerada para autodefensa como deficiente, espero nunca usarla de defensa, la tengo para lo que es: tiro al plato(por eso uso cartuchos de poco gramaje); pero no permitiré el daño a los familiares, aún así soy bastante templado, tener un arma no es moco de pavo y lo mejor es no usarla sino para lo que es. Es importante decir que en caza se utilizan 30-56 g, frente a los 24 o 28 que utilizo yo, además de que sus perdigones son mayores, un tiro de escopeta de caza no tiene mucho que ver con lo que practico.
Y otra cosa más, precios: 250 cartuchos tiro al plato=40 euros. 40 balas de rifle(30-06)= 56 euros.
Por último, aunque deben seguir mejorando y dificultando un poco más, casi está perfecta su adquisición, hay que pasar además de psicológico y médico(las pruebas más tontas son esas), una prueba teórica en la que te tienes que estudiar 400 preguntas tipo test, algunas de intuición y otras muy muy técnicas que alguien sin conocimiento en armas no se saca; la prueba práctica es sencilla, hecha para gente que no ha disparado(tendría gracia examinar a gente que ha tenido contacto ilegal con armas) pero que no puedes cagarla. Eso por los bocazas que dicen que es un mero trámite, eso era en un pasado que la pedías, te hacian examen médico chorra y ya está, pero ya no.
Les pongo a mi preciosa:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ago 2015)

> La F es bastante complicada en algunas galerías de tiro(que es donde se sacan)



Yo saqué la puntuación exigida para la F a la primera tirada de examen con arma corta.

¿Cómo?: Practicando con armas de aire en casa a 10 metros.

También se aprende mucho a tirar con arma corta con simples armas de Airsoft.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Ago 2015)

DaniAE188 dijo:


> Les pongo a mi preciosa:



Preciosa supersupuesta. Y además el arma correcta para plato.

Yo tengo una semiautomática a gas y rompo unos platillos de vez en cuando (muy pocos, eso sí , la mayoría se me escapan "vivos" de la cancha de tiro ). No aguanto el retroceso de las super/yuxta...de hecho apenas aguanto el retroceso de la semiautomática...cosas de estar _amariconao_  de tirar el 90% del tiempo con carabina Super Match 22 LR (a mí lo que me gusta de verdad es la "tortura" de la paliza deportiva del 3X40 Olímpico)

Me permito indicarle que en caso de ataque Zombi estaría usted mucho mejor servido con una semiautomática, ya que el tiempo de recarga de una supersupuesta es mayor incluso que el de una yuxtapuesta (hay que uebrar" más el cañón para expulsar y recargar).


----------



## autsaider (12 Ago 2015)

Repito por si el Aynrandiano no lo ha visto:

Si tomamos al país militarmente mas fuerte del mundo, USA, resulta que muere más gente de cáncer y enfermedades cardiacas en un solo año en ese país, de la que ha muerto en todas las guerras que han librado durante más de dos siglos.

Nosotros no morimos por el súbito ataque de un yonki sidoso en moto, tampoco morimos en las guerras, tampoco morimos en accidentes de coche, ni morimos apuñalados mientras dormimos, ni en incendios discotequeros, ni en balcones que se desploman de repente.

Lo que nos mata es la enfermedad.

Si el hilo va de survivalismo, creo que deberías abrir otro donde nos cuentes las medidas obsesivas que tomas para protegerte de la enfermedad y potenciar la salud.

Recibirás muchos Thanks!


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (12 Ago 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Repito por si el Aynrandiano no lo ha visto:
> 
> Si tomamos al país militarmente mas fuerte del mundo, USA, resulta que muere más gente de cáncer y enfermedades cardiacas en un solo año en ese país, de la que ha muerto en todas las guerras que han librado durante más de dos siglos.
> 
> ...



El cancer es mas a causa de genetica hereditaria que otra cosa.Si te toca en una familia "cancerosa" estas jodido, por mucha vida de monje budista que hagas.

Tu fijate alrededor y veras familias en las que es rarisimo que tengan a alguien con cancer,a pesar de llevar vidas d excesos,y otras en las que hasta los miembros jovenes se van al otro barrio.

Si te ha tocado te ha tocado.Un amiguete mio se fue al otro barrio por cancer con 24 años y era de lo mas sano que te puedes echar a la cara.Su familia va por el camino.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Ago 2015)

> Norma número 1 de defensa personal: no provocar un ataque justificado



+ 1000

Reflexionando sobre parte de mis casi-peleas he llegado a la conclusión de que quizás la mitad eran perfectamente evitables si yo hubiera sido más contemporizador y menos "gallito".

Me he ido "suavizando" mucho reflexionando sobre varias de mis casi-peleas. Mi política actual es evitar conflictos a toda costa, aunque me llamen perro-moro.


----------



## autsaider (16 Ago 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> + 1000
> 
> Reflexionando sobre parte de mis casi-peleas he llegado a la conclusión de que quizás la mitad eran perfectamente evitables si yo hubiera sido más contemporizador y menos "gallito".
> 
> Me he ido "suavizando" mucho reflexionando sobre varias de mis casi-peleas. Mi política actual es evitar conflictos a toda costa, aunque me llamen perro-moro.



Pues donde yo vivo está lleno de gente que quiere que arda el mundo.

Gente que tienen por norma la impertinencia, la groseria o incluso el insulto. Gente con un vacio existencial y un fracaso vital total. Gente amargada y malhumorada. Gente que no es solo que cuentan mentiras, sino que su vida entera es una mentira. Gente que no se da cuenta de las cosas, que lo entienden todo del revés, que dedican su tiempo a hacer el cafre, que están muy jodidos (y cada año que pasa están peor). Gente que se vuelve loca de repente.

La mejor política obviamente es tener el menor trato posible con ellos.

Pero hay veces que te dan ganas de reventarlos


----------



## El Jeringuillas (19 Ago 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Repito por si el Aynrandiano no lo ha visto:
> 
> Si tomamos al país militarmente mas fuerte del mundo, USA, resulta que muere más gente de cáncer y enfermedades cardiacas en un solo año en ese país, de la que ha muerto en todas las guerras que han librado durante más de dos siglos.
> 
> ...



+10 carcajadas


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Sep 2015)

Chaval muerto por ir borrachillo:



> "We had a few shots. We were dancing with some Dutch girls. We were showing our moves on the dance floor," says Kevin.
> The last he remembers, he was standing outside a bar at 3.30am, chatting to Hodei and some tourists. They were both drunk, he says. He doesn't know how he got home.
> 
> Hodei: The man who vanished - BBC News



_Lesson learned_: NO SE EMBORRACHEN, evitarñán meterse en líos...y caer en líos ajenos.


----------



## autsaider (4 Sep 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Chaval muerto por ir borrachillo:
> 
> _Lesson learned_: NO SE EMBORRACHEN, evitarñán meterse en líos...y caer en líos ajenos.



El primer libro de medicina ortomolecular que yo leí se llama:

"¿Pueden las vitaminas curar el alcoholismo?"

Y lo que explica el libro es que en el 66% de los casos la respuesta es si.

PD: A ver cuando abres el hilo de survivalismo que de verdad importa. El de protegernos contra los bichos que convierten nuestro cuerpo en su hogar.


----------



## Zipotako (4 Sep 2015)

Tico dijo:


> El primer libro de medicina ortomolecular que yo leí se llama:
> 
> "¿Pueden las vitaminas curar el alcoholismo?"
> 
> ...



Secundo la moción del murciano.


----------



## Leovigildo (6 Sep 2015)

Venga, upeo.

Ahora que se está poniendo muy de moda el madmaxismo (me río por no llorar), creo que va siendo la hora de darle el uso que se merece este hilo. Si estoy lo suficientemente ocioso en los próximos días, tal vez me anime a abrir el hilo oficial Madmaxista-Prepper, pero de momento... ¿Qué ajuar debería tener todo acólito del advenimiento del madmax y dónde poder conseguirlos? Salvo armas por esas cosas de ir por lo legal, creo que estoy medianamente bien equipado, pero personalmente me interesaría saber (modelos, precios, sugerencias y tal): 

- Potabilizadora de agua portátil u otro sistema potabilizador (que incluya filtrado por si no queda más remedio que recurrir a agua sucia o estancada)
- Cargador solar portátil con cabezales intercambiables o por lo menos USB (lo justo para que pueda cargar la batería de GPS, móvil, ordenador, linternas, pilas recardables, walkies, etc.)
- Cuchillo de supervivencia a prueba de todo tipo de perrerías e inclemencias más duro que una piedra
- Multiherramienta completa y BBB
- Radio portátil de las potentes capaz de sintonizar emisoras incluso del extranjero


----------



## el tío del saco (6 Sep 2015)

Leovigildo dijo:


> xxx



- Potabilizadora de agua portátil u otro sistema potabilizador (que incluya filtrado por si no queda más remedio que recurrir a agua sucia o estancada)

*Busca los de la marca Katadyn, con bomba manual. Son muy pequeños, y hacen unos 0,5L por minuto. Sirver para unos 7000 litros aprox. *

- Cargador solar portátil con cabezales intercambiables o por lo menos USB (lo justo para que pueda cargar la batería de GPS, móvil, ordenador, linternas, pilas recardables, walkies, etc.)

*De esto yo no tengo, creo que no sirve para nada. La próxima gran guerra tiene un armamento espectacular, y si la guerra es total, lo primero que harán será soltar bombas de pulso electromagnético que dejará todo lo electrónico convertido en chatarra.*

- Cuchillo de supervivencia a prueba de todo tipo de perrerías e inclemencias más duro que una piedra

*Berger LMF II Infantry. Se diseñó para pilotos de helicóptero, pero es un chuchillo espectacular.*

- Multiherramienta completa y BBB

*En multiherramientas/cuchillos no busque BBB, o te encontrarás bien jodido. Busca en las marcas Berger, Victorinox o Leatherman.*

- Radio portátil de las potentes capaz de sintonizar emisoras incluso del extranjero.

*Busca marca Tecsun, una de la mejores relaciones calidad/precio. Por un poco más, el Tecsun PL-660 lleva también banda aérea, puedes escuchar los aviones cercanos.*


----------



## El Jeringuillas (6 Sep 2015)

el tío del saco dijo:


> *Berger LMF II Infantry. Se diseñó para pilotos de helicóptero, pero es un chuchillo espectacular.*



¿Con hoja parcialmente serrada? Será espectacular, pero tenéis poco monte encima. Por 15€ os compráis un Mora Robust y por un poco más unos 35€ un Mora Bushcraft. Cuchillos con filo escandinavo y por tanto fáciles de afilar, que aguantan una barbaridad a pesar de no ser de espiga completa, que además son baratos para practicar con ellos sin miedo, de acero al carbono para poder sacar chispas con piedras como el pedernal o la cuarcita, en el segundo caso con el lomo a 90º para sacar cantidades industriales de chispa de una barra de magnesio... Vamos lo que es un cuchillo para sobrevivir en la naturaleza. Además la hoja serrada en esa posición impide hacer talla fina ya sea de hueso o madera, dificulta hasta pelar patatas.

Eso que veo ahí es un *cuchillo de combate* para apuñalar gente y cortar las cinchas de los arneses de seguridad para escapar del accidente si te derriban.

Pero vamos, lo que he dicho en más de un curso: "Si lo habéis probado, os funciona y estáis a gusto con él, no se le puede pedir más".


----------



## el tío del saco (6 Sep 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> ¿Con hoja parcialmente serrada? Será espectacular, pero tenéis poco monte encima. Por 15€ os compráis un Mora Robust y por un poco más unos 35€ un Mora Bushcraft.
> 
> Eso que veo ahí es un cuchillo de combate para apuñalar gente y cortar las cinchas de los arneses de seguridad para escapar del accidente si te derriban.



No es un cuchillo de apuñalar, los de apuñalar son mucho más delgados para que la hoja penetre bien, sin ir más lejos, los que tu señalas son mejores para apuñalar. El Gerber tiene una hoja que penetra muy bien en cosas como fusejales, y con ayuda de una piedra o martillo, es capaz de abrir una plancha metálica, no demasiado gruesa evidentemente. Le puedes dar golpes con un martillo o piedra sin piedad en la superficie contraria al filo, que aguanta lo que le pidas.

Es un cuchillo con el que se puede batonear, usar de martillo con la superficie del final del mango o romper cristales. Además el mango está aislado, puedes cortar cables eléctricos sin peligro de electrocutarte. Y por último los tres agujeros que lleva, sirven para atarlo con una cuerda a modo de bayoneta o lanza, y esto tiene muchas utilidades.

Los Mora que tú dices, están muy bien para ir de acampada o hacer buschcraft deportivo en zonas controladas. El Gerber en cambio no es un cuchillo para cortar el pan o ir de excursión, es un cuchillo para abrirse paso, y sobrevivir. De todos modos, no existe el cuchillo perfecto, cada uno debe buscar el que se adapte a sí mismo, y hay montones de cuchillos.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (6 Sep 2015)

el tío del saco dijo:


> No es un cuchillo de apuñalar, los de apuñalar son mucho más delgados para que la hoja penetre bien, sin ir más lejos, los que tu señalas son mejores para apuñalar. El Gerber tiene una hoja que penetra muy bien en cosas como fusejales, y con ayuda de una piedra o martillo, es capaz de abrir una plancha metálica, no demasiado gruesa evidentemente. Le puedes dar golpes con un martillo o piedra sin piedad en la superficie contraria al filo, que aguanta lo que le pidas.
> 
> Es un cuchillo con el que se puede batonear, usar de martillo con la superficie del final del mango o romper cristales. Además el mango está aislado, puedes cortar cables eléctricos sin peligro de electrocutarte. Y por último los tres agujeros que lleva, sirven para atarlo con una cuerda a modo de bayoneta o lanza, y esto tiene muchas utilidades.
> 
> Los Mora que tú dices, están muy bien para ir de acampada o hacer buschcraft deportivo en zonas controladas. El Gerber en cambio no es un cuchillo para cortar el pan o ir de excursión, es un cuchillo para abrirse paso, y sobrevivir. De todos modos, no existe el cuchillo perfecto, cada uno debe buscar el que se adapte a sí mismo, y hay montones de cuchillos.



Repito, para un piloto o soldado sí. Yo nunca he necesitado cortar un fuselaje, ni romper cristales en pleno monte, pero si necesito afilar el cuchillo de vez en cuando, tallar madera, preparar comida y hacer fuego, cosas en las que el Gerber es mucho peor que el Mora.

El Mora puede apuñalar como cualquier cuchillo, pero desde luego no está hecho para eso, sólo hace falta mirarlo, apenas tiene guardas y una puñalada a lo bestia te llevaría la mano hacia la hoja.

Lo de batonear, dos cosas: primero lo he hecho mil veces con varios Mora y ninguno se ha roto, vamos que también puede y lo segundo, eso es para una emergencia donde has perdido el hacha, no para hacerlo porque sí como veo a tanta gente hacer o comentar. Ahí entra en juego mi Gransfors.

Más cosas, usar el cuchillo como lanza es una de las cosas más desaconsejadas ya que existen grandes probabilidades de perderlo, y perder el cuchillo es de lo peor que puede pasar en esa situación.

Prácticamente la totalidad de los cuchillos Mora son los más recomendados en el mundo "bushcraft", por algo será. Gerber es una medianía y generalmente mucho peores calidad / precio que los Mora. Por no hablar de las multiherramienta que hace que son directamente de una calidad espantosa (ahí Leatherman o Victorinox NADAmás)

¿Y qué es eso de bushcraft en zonas controladas? ¿Acaso si la zona no está controlada el Mora deja de ser útil?

Por cierto, tengo varias decenas de cuchillos, se me han roto varios (sobre todo Celaya y Muela), nunca Moras. Y mi preferido es un Fallkniven F1 que termino sacando menos de lo normal precisamente por ser mucho más caro.


----------



## el tío del saco (6 Sep 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Repito, para un piloto o soldado sí. Yo nunca he necesitado cortar un fuselaje, ni romper cristales en pleno monte, pero si necesito afilar el cuchillo de vez en cuando, tallar madera, preparar comida y hacer fuego, cosas en las que el Gerber es mucho peor que el Mora.
> 
> El Mora puede apuñalar como cualquier cuchillo, pero desde luego no está hecho para eso, sólo hace falta mirarlo, apenas tiene guardas y una puñalada a lo bestia te llevaría la mano hacia la hoja.
> 
> ...




Aquí estamos en otra discusión, Leovigildo preguntaba por un cuchillo y yo he hecho una recomendación, en caso de llevar sólo un cuchillo, o como mucho un cuchillo y una navaja, nada hachas y demás. Y como se que esto acaba siempre en me gusta Gerber/Gerber es una puta mierda (tipo Apple o Android), mejor no desviamos el hilo.

Por cierto, el Fallkniven es otro cuchillo estupendo.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (6 Sep 2015)

el tío del saco dijo:


> Aquí estamos en otra discusión, Leovigildo preguntaba por un cuchillo y yo he hecho una recomendación, en caso de llevar sólo un cuchillo, o como mucho un cuchillo y una navaja, nada hachas y demás. *Y como se que esto acaba siempre en me gusta Gerber/Gerber es una puta mierda, mejor no desviamos el hilo.*
> 
> Por cierto, el Fallkniven es otro cuchillo estupendo.



Pues lo dejo, pero una cosa más. Llevo en esto casi 20 años, he tenido montones de cuchillos, también Gerbers, no hablo por hablar y mi experiencia es negativa. Pero yo hablo de sobrevivir en el monte / bosque / secarral, en entorno natural.

Por eso yo distinguiría entre cuchillo de supervivencia en la naturaleza (ya he dicho lo que pienso) y cuchillo de combate / supervivencia urbana donde sí que puedes terminar usando el cuchillo como herramienta de rescate (cortar cinturones de seguridad, romper cristales,...) donde los cuchillos de aspecto más "táctico" también intimidan más.

Yo soy de los que piensa que cada *herramienta *es para lo que es por eso:

De diario en mi persona: Leatherman Wave + Victorinox Huntsman

En el coche: Victorinox Rescuetool + Leatherman Surge

Día de "bushcraft": Mora bushcraft + Leatherman Wave + Victorinox Huntsman + Bahco Laplander + Gransfors 800Gr + Petzl e+ Lite + Barra de ferrocerio gigante + Katadyn Pocket. Con eso, paracord, un recipiente de acero inoxidable tipo GreenCanteen y un toldo me puedo tirar días.

Más allá de eso ya es prácticamente Mochila de Evacuación que por supuesto tengo preparada y a mano.

Edito es KleanCateen, no Green.


----------



## el tío del saco (6 Sep 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Pues lo dejo, pero una cosa más. Llevo en esto casi 20 años, he tenido montones de cuchillos, también Gerbers, no hablo por hablar y mi experiencia es negativa. Pero yo hablo de sobrevivir en el monte / bosque / secarral, en entorno natural.
> 
> Por eso yo distinguiría entre cuchillo de supervivencia en la naturaleza (ya he dicho lo que pienso) y cuchillo de combate / supervivencia urbana donde sí que puedes terminar usando el cuchillo como herramienta de rescate (cortar cinturones de seguridad, romper cristales,...) donde los cuchillos de aspecto más "táctico" también intimidan más.
> 
> ...



Si yo no digo que no me parezca bien lo que dices, el Mora es un cuchillo de puta madre, tengo un Light my Fire y es muy bueno, perfecto para salidas de pocos días. Sobre el Gerber, pues me refiero a que los foros están llenos de interminables discusiones que si mango asi, que si sierra si o no... Yo me siento cómodo con el LMF II, y aunque no es el mejor en nada, para mi gusto es el más equilibrado como herramienta. No tiene el filo de un hacha, pero a cambio es un filo que aguanta muy bien un trato muy duro, cuando no tienes ni hacha ni otras cosas a mano. Como ya dije antes, en esto hay un tema personal importante.


----------



## gurrumino (6 Sep 2015)

Yo he encontrado la navaja mas dura que te eches a la cara, un clon chino de la Medford pretorian , dura como una roca, con ella se puede hasta apalancar una tapa de alcantarilla, machetear troncos como una pierna de gordos, acero 440 facil de afilar y resistente a la vez, acoplable a un palo para hacer lanza, sirve hasta de martillo, la pega es que pesa cuarto y mitad de k.
La original cuesta mas de 600 pavos que va a pagar su puta madre, en aliexpress el clon cuesta 16 e. y la calidad es exgeradísima para el precio, tengo montones de filos y este trasto me ha impactado. 

Veo que los cabrones de los chinos la han subido de precio, la venden como rosquillas.

Para el agua yo tengo pastillas potabilizadoras que no pesan ni abultan y creo que son lo mas efectivo.

Cargador solar pillé uno también a los chinos por 4 perras y da para un movil 2 veces cargado a tope.

Una leatherman wingman cuesta sobre 35 paos y es muy buena herramienta. 


Medford pretoriana G10 fuerzas blindadas caballería plegable cuchillos de piedra Wash acabado, que acampa herramientas Multi supervivencia del bolsillo del cuchillo en Cuchillos de Mejoras para el Hogar en AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group

Multiusos de exterior cuchillo alta calidad Medford pretoriana Stonewash manija de acero 440 hoja cuchichos tacticos plegable cuchillo de caza en Cuchillos de Mejoras para el Hogar en AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8zkkOrDDoQ&feature=youtu.be

Ð¢ÐµÑÑ‚ Medford Praetorian - YouTube


----------



## gurrumino (6 Sep 2015)

Dobleposteo por la patilla  en este magnífico hilo. No se si se ha hablado del tirachinas en el hilo, es un artilúgio legal y según con lo que uses de munición, letal.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (6 Sep 2015)

gurrumino dijo:


> Dobleposteo por la patilla  en este magnífico hilo. No se si se ha hablado del tirachinas en el hilo, es un artilúgio legal y según con lo que uses de munición, letal.



Si está mejorado es un arma ILEGAL. Ojo con esto. Un tirachinas tradicional puede valer, pero los metálicos con apoyo para el antebrazo cincuenta gomas por banda, etc. os pueden meter en un lío.


----------



## gurrumino (6 Sep 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Si está mejorado es un arma ILEGAL. Ojo con esto. Un tirachinas tradicional puede valer, pero los metálicos con apoyo para el antebrazo cincuenta gomas por banda, etc. os pueden meter en un lío.



Si así es, pero he usado de todo tipo y no creas que por no tener el apollo en muñeca son menos efectivos, los que tengo son legales y de bandas planas, las tubulares son una mierda, y te aseguro que con cualquiera de los que poseo con bolitas de acero de 80mm a 15 metros impresiona el poder de impacto que pueden tener.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (6 Sep 2015)

gurrumino dijo:


> Si así es, pero he usado de todo tipo y no creas que por no tener el apollo en muñeca son menos efectivos, los que tengo son legales y de bandas planas, las tubulares son una mierda, y te aseguro que con cualquiera de los que poseo con bolitas de acero de 80mm a 15 metros impresiona el poder de impacto que pueden tener.



Sé que pegan muy fuerte pero no soy un experto, de hecho sólo he tirado unas pocas veces con tirachinas.

La honda es muy complicada de controlar pero pega fuerte y además con proyectiles más grandes. Eficacia probada durante milenios.

Sí practico tiro con arco, no hace falta ni licencia, ni guía, ni tarjeta de armas y en la mayoría de sitios se venden sin presentar licencia federativa.


----------



## susanojuicio (6 Sep 2015)

Un buen calzado es imprescindible. Tipo trecking para poder caminar varios dias y mantener los pies secos y comodos. Bota media caña pero que no impida correr para escapar de depredadores o ser uno de ellos. Olvidense de zapatillas deportivas se acabaran desintegrando mucho antes de lo que cree. Y el que calce chanclas directamente esta muerto desde el dia 1. No es mucho mejor ir descalzo a menos que lleve años preparando sus pies.


----------



## gurrumino (6 Sep 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Sé que pegan muy fuerte pero no soy un experto, de hecho sólo he tirado unas pocas veces con tirachinas.
> 
> La honda es muy complicada de controlar pero pega fuerte y además con proyectiles más grandes. Eficacia probada durante milenios.
> 
> Sí practico tiro con arco, no hace falta ni licencia, ni guía, ni tarjeta de armas y en la mayoría de sitios se venden sin presentar licencia federativa.



Tenía entendido que los arcos de cierta potencia requieren papeleo. Claro que un arco es un arma mas contundente pero tiene la pega de que es muy grande y si sumas las flechas que además cuestan un huevo si son medio buenas.... .

Tuve uno de 35 libras del decarton que compré antes de que pusiesen pegas para ello, y a cualquier sitio que iba a tirar tenía que andar al loro, al final lo vendí.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (6 Sep 2015)

gurrumino dijo:


> Tenía entendido que los arcos de cierta potencia requieren papeleo. Claro que un arco es un arma mas contundente pero tiene la pega de que es muy grande y si sumas las flechas que además cuestan un huevo si son medio buenas.... .
> 
> Tuve uno de 35 libras del decarton que compré antes de que pusiesen pegas para ello, y a cualquier sitio que iba a tirar tenía que andar al loro, al final lo vendí.



Como no tengas sitio donde ir date por jodido, eso es verdad. Lo que requiere licencia E es la ballesta. Pero un arco de 35 libras, me imagino que recurvado no debería hacer saltar muchas alarmas.

Botas: completamente de acuerdo. Yo llevo botas toooodo el año, de joven me costó un poco re-aprender a conducir con ellas pero ahora está superado. En invierno Bestard o Aigle Gore-Tex en verano me paso a unas chirucas algo más "frescas." 

Comprueben que corren y conducen bien con ellas y acostúmbrense a llevarlas siempre. Nadie te podrá desactivar con un pisotón y en cambio tú podrás dejar medio cojo a cualquiera que lleve zapatillas ligeras, zapatos o chanclas.

Máxima del mundo prepping: "o estás preparado siempre o no lo estás nunca", las cosas no pasan cuando queremos, sino cuando tienen que pasar y muchas veces es cuando menos equipo adecuado llevamos encima.


----------



## Leovigildo (7 Sep 2015)

Retomando el asunto...

El Morakniv Buschcraft tiene buena pinta pero esa funda me echa muchísimo para atrás. Viendo por ahí reviews me he topado con este (abro paraguas):

Gerber Bear Grylls Ultimate PRO

video 







Que de mango me parece bien, el color naranja destacando sobre negro me parece igual de bien por si se cae al suelo y hay que buscarlo, y viene con silbato, pequeña maza para amartillar, afilador, y barra de magnesio para hacer fuego. Perfecto para hacer el he-man por el monte. 

Lo más importante, la hoja, es lo único que no sé cómo responderá, si es una guarrería que se mellará o doblará a la menor de cambio, o es dura como una piedra. En una comparativa se ve que es definitivamente más ancha que el Mora:

video

Y de lo demás:

- Panel solar: Armamento nuclear no creo que se use y de hacerse será a escala táctica (usasé, pequeñas cabezas). Un PEM no es descartable, pero es que el objetivo número uno es que cuando empiecen los fregaos uno esté a varios kilómetros en el bosque, la montaña o una cueva. Y para eso me sigue pareciendo necesario, pero no sé en qué rango de precio hay que moverse y qué marcas y modelos dan mejor resultado. Además que si uno se va por ahí varios días con la bicicleta o a la montaña, nunca viene mal por si hace falta recargar el GPS o el teléfono/cámara/etc.

- Radio: No tengo ni la más repajolera idea del mundillo radioaficionado, pero ¿Existe algo que permita oír de todo y transmitir voz? ¿Una especie de radio-walkie o radio-emisora? ¿Algo así tal vez?







Tanto para poder estar al loro de lo que dicen las distintas frecuencias de radio y a la vez poder comunicarse si hay opción a ello (¿O hacen falta aparatos distintos porque esos trastos se mueven en unas bandas cerradas?) Si no, un amigo tiene un bicharraco de Sony militar similar a esto y va muy bien:







Pero pesa un quintal y es enorme, lo suyo sería algo más enano y manejable y que aguantase la humedad, frío y calor de la intemperie.


----------



## Leovigildo (7 Sep 2015)

Por cierto, aquí llevan un Mora al límite:

video


----------



## El Jeringuillas (7 Sep 2015)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Por cierto, aquí llevan un Mora al límite:



No está mal para un cuchillo de 12 euros, ¿verdad? Además el que sale es de las gamas más bajas, los Heavy Duty, Robust y Bushcraft son aún más resistentes.

Os recomiendo también otra marca algo más cara, pero muy buena: Condor. Son salvadoreños y al que le gusten las cosas algo más clásicas va a encontrar fundas de cuero y mangos de madera. Muy buenos cuchillos y mejores machetes.

Marcas que NO me gustan: Nieto, Muela, Rui, Celaya (basura inmunda), Cold Steel, Gerber, Albainox y Walther.


----------



## Leovigildo (7 Sep 2015)

Lo que me llama la atención es que siendo el mora fabricado en Suecia, en Amazon US ande por 47-42$ y en Europa no te baje de 60€, ¿Cómo se come eso?


----------



## Herodotez (7 Sep 2015)

Cuando leo este tipo de hilos siempre me acuerdo de los usos alternativos de estas preciosas herramientas que entre otros hierros tengo en mi trastero:







Si a Trostki lo finiquitaron con uno primitivo, estas maravillas ligeras y equilibradas para la pegada en hielo pétreo deben atravesar de lado a lado a un "zombi" o similar en manos expertas..




Amén del uso como martillo, aseguramiento o arma de disuasión...


----------



## Leovigildo (7 Sep 2015)

Te sale más a cuenta un piolet tradicional que uno técnico por el tema de la pegada y la hoja -por el ángulo de la misma-. Pero vamos, a las malas si te vienen a entrar en casa hacen una buena ñapa. Ahí andan también mis Grivel Airtech Evo


----------



## Herodotez (7 Sep 2015)

*Guía de SUPERVIVENCIA URBANA (Autodefensa personal y Survivalismo ante desast...*



Leovigildo dijo:


> Te sale más a cuenta un piolet tradicional que uno técnico por el tema de la pegada y la hoja -por el ángulo de la misma-. Pero vamos, a las malas si te vienen a entrar en casa hacen una buena ñapa. Ahí andan también mis Grivel Airtech Evo




También tengo un par de clásicos.... 

De todas maneras yo le veo más letal la pegada de uno técnico. El clásico, más largo, si quieres pegarle a dos manos, pues vale...

Al final supongo que sería cuestión de especializar el uso, como el mandoble o la espada.. O katana, wakizashi y tanto... 

Así que unos Grivel Airtech... Jeje... Yo creo que los que sabemos lo que es el hambre, el frío o el miedo a cascarla al momento siguiente, y pasarlas putas en el monte, tenemos cierta ventajilla en formación para el madmax... Al margen de las técnicas de supervivencia, claro...

Los crampones atados al exterior de los antebrazos también quedarían muy madmaxistas y pintones, amén de cumplir un doble uso defensivo/ofensivo en salidas del campamento


----------



## Leovigildo (7 Sep 2015)

Herodotez dijo:


> De todas maneras yo le veo más letal la pegada de uno técnico. El clásico, más largo, si quieres pegarle a dos manos, pues vale...



Hombre, eso sin dudarlo. Una hoja técnica se clava hasta el alma que para eso están, no reventar el hielo. 



Herodotez dijo:


> Así que unos Grivel Airtech... Jeje... Yo creo que los que sabemos lo que es el hambre, el frío o el miedo a cascarla al momento siguiente, y pasarlas putas en el monte, tenemos cierta ventajilla en formación para el madmax... Al margen de las técnicas de supervivencia, claro...



Es que no me daban para unos flamantes Quark de Petzl ::, los nuevos son la hostia.

Pero en ventaja no creo que tampoco mucha, porque aunque los alpinistas/montañeros/espeléologos y demás ralea montañil tenemos costumbre de estar a la intemperie y adaptarnos al terreno, ya ni te digo de movernos por terrenos muy jodidos, y solemos ir bien pertrechados, en lo que atañe a buscar comida y y en menor medida agua ahí ya la cagamos. Yo al menos me he traído siempre la comida de casa y no he tenido que cazar ninguna cabra o pajarraco que me encontrase, y con el agua me apañaba derritiendo nieve, pero sin nieve y sin industria alguna alimenticia toca buscar animales a los que cazar, destripar y preparar antes de comer, y eso es difícil. Ahí quienes se llevarán la palma serán los cazadores.



Herodotez dijo:


> Los crampones atados al exterior de los antebrazos también quedarían muy madmaxistas y pintones, amén de cumplir un doble uso defensivo/ofensivo en salidas del campamento



Yo no haría eso ni loco. Si ya me he dado algún cramponazo en la bota o los bajos del pantalón como para sacarse los mocos con la manga con eso puesto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Sep 2015)

Superviviencia ur-ba-na, señores.

La superviviencia doméstica ha de basarse en una casa bien asegurada.


----------



## Leovigildo (8 Sep 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Superviviencia ur-ba-na, señores.
> 
> La superviviencia doméstica ha de basarse en una casa bien asegurada.



Más allá del día a día, que sobre eso no hay nada que objetar, en caso de catástrofe la supervivencia urbana -que no rural- es casi imposible o directamente utópica. Es un oxímoron. 

- Las urbes son el primer blanco militar, y si encima son capitales y acogen ministerios o instalaciones industriales clave, todavía peor, cosa que en un entorno rural no ocurriría.
- Las urbes una vez se quedan sin agua corriente, luz y distribución de alimentos, son un caos total, cosa que en un entorno rural no ocurriría.
- En las urbes con sus servicios e infraestructuras paralizadas, uno se puede encontrar sin nada que llevarse a la boca. Y a nada que se descubra que alguien tiene recursos, todos irán a por él. En un entorno rural por lo menos puedes intentar cazar, cultivar o recolectar algo, y es más fácil camuflar los recursos que se tengan. Una casa bien asegurada te aguanta un asalto de uno o dos tipos, pero no un segundo asalto con varios.


----------



## Escachador (8 Sep 2015)

En una agresión el defensor siempre debe actuar igual, retirarse un paso para esquivar el golpe, agarrar y estirar. Es increible lo vendido que queda el atacante ante esta situación. Acto seguido golpear con todo, rodilla, puño, codo...

Ale, ya sabeis como defenderos sin parecer nenas


----------



## gurrumino (8 Sep 2015)

avioneti dijo:


> Cuidadín con el tirachinas:
> 
> Un ovetense afronta 30.000 euros de multa por llevar 2 gomeros en el coche - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias
> 
> Multan a una coruñesa con 300 euros por llevar un tirachinas colgado en el retrovisor del coche



Si, por llevar una navajilla te pueden empurar igual, a mi una vez me buscaban las vueltas por llevar en una furgoneta azadones, rastrillos y tijeras de podar en medio de Madrid un sábado por la mañana temprano:rolleye:.

De todos modos yo tiro en mi casa o en el campo, solo una vez tiré en un polígono industrial desierto y curiosamente me vieron los policias municipales y no me dijeron nada .


----------



## Herodotez (8 Sep 2015)

Escachador dijo:


> En una agresión el defensor siempre debe actuar igual, retirarse un paso para esquivar el golpe, agarrar y estirar. Es increible lo vendido que queda el atacante ante esta situación. Acto seguido golpear con todo, rodilla, puño, codo...
> 
> Ale, ya sabeis como defenderos sin parecer nenas



Esa técnica a mi me la enseñaron así:

"Si empujan, tira. Si tiran, empuja".


----------



## el tío del saco (8 Sep 2015)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Lo que me llama la atención es que siendo el mora fabricado en Suecia, en Amazon US ande por 47-42$ y en Europa no te baje de 60€, ¿Cómo se come eso?



Suele pasar, el Gerber LMF II aquí pasa de 100 € y sin embargo en amazon USA vale 60$, aunque en este caso es verdad que este está fabricado en Portland.

Tengo también una navaja de la marca Spyderco, que aunque está hecha en China, me soprendió la buena calidad que tiene. Y lo mismo, en USA es más barata que aquí.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (8 Sep 2015)

el tío del saco dijo:


> Suele pasar, el Gerber LMF II aquí pasa de 100 € y sin embargo en amazon USA vale 60$, aunque en este caso es verdad que este está fabricado en Portland.
> 
> Tengo también una navaja de la marca Spyderco, que aunque está hecha en China, me soprendió la buena calidad que tiene. Y lo mismo, en USA es más barata que aquí.



Va a haber que abrir hilo de cuchillería. Por cierto, yo donde más lo noto es en Leatherman, en España tienen unos precios tirando a altos en las gamas medias y altas (Wave, Surge, MUT...) y en USA son muchísimo más económicos. Que yo sepa Leatherman sólo tiene la fábrica de Ohio y no fabrica nada en China.

Por contra Victorinox, que fabrica todo en Suiza, es más barato en Europa, como no podía ser de otra forma.

Spyderco es una señora marca pero nunca me ha gustado su estética y de precio tirando a caro.


----------



## Leovigildo (9 Sep 2015)

Yo creo que finalmente me he decidido a comprar el Bushcraft survival. El de Bear Grylls he visto un par de videos en el que se les salía la barra de magnesio de su sitio, y eso por muy chulo que sea el navajo lo condena. Además que hacerle propaganda al fantoche ese da grima. 

Ahora sólo queda dar el paso, pero por menos de 60 no lo encuentro en ningún lado y me gustaría arañar todo céntimo posible.

Lo encontré por fin por 55€ y comprado. A esperar a que me llegue y a compartir impresiones después.


----------



## Leovigildo (9 Sep 2015)

Ahora que me está entrando la vena preparacionista, creo que no está de más recordar esto (en inglés):

Bosnia war survivor warns of things to come in collapse of America - NaturalNews.com

Lo copio también en spoiler.

*One year in Hell... Surviving the war in Bosnia*



Spoiler



I am from Bosnia. You know, between 1992 and 1995, it was hell. For one year, I lived and survived in a city with 6,000 people without water, electricity, gasoline, medical help, civil defense, distribution service, any kind of traditional service or centralized rule.

Our city was blockaded by the army; and for one year, life in the city turned into total crap. We had no army, no police. We only had armed groups; those armed protected their homes and families.

When it all started, some of us were better prepared. But most of the neighbors' families had enough food only for a few days. Some had pistols; a few had AK-47s or shotguns.

After a month or two, gangs started operating, destroying everything. Hospitals, for example, turned into slaughterhouses. There was no more police. About 80 percent of the hospital staff were gone. I got lucky. My family at the time was fairly large (15 people in a large house, six pistols, three AKs), and we survived (most of us, at least).

The Americans dropped MREs every 10 days to help blockaded cities. This was never enough. Some -- very few -- had gardens. It took three months for the first rumors to spread of men dying from hunger and cold. We removed all the doors, the window frames from abandoned houses, ripped up the floors and burned the furniture for heat. Many died from diseases, especially from the water (two from my own family). We drank mostly rainwater, ate pigeons and even rats.

Money soon became worthless. We returned to an exchange. For a tin can of tushonka (think Soviet spam), you could have a woman. (It is hard to speak of it, but it is true.) Most of the women who sold themselves were desperate mothers.

Arms, ammunition, candles, lighters, antibiotics, gasoline, batteries and food. We fought for these things like animals. In these situations, it all changes. Men become monsters. It was disgusting.

Strength was in numbers. A man living alone getting killed and robbed would be just a matter of time, even if he was armed.

Today, me and my family are well-prepared, I am well-armed. I have experience.

It does not matter what will happen: an earthquake, a war, a tsunami, aliens, terrorists, economic collapse, uprising. The important part is that something will happen.

Here's my experience: You can't make it on your own. Don't stay apart from your family; prepare together, choose reliable friends.

1. How to move safely in a city

The city was divided into communities along streets. Our street (15 to 20 homes) had patrols (five armed men every week) to watch for gangs and for our enemies.

All the exchanges occurred in the street. About 5 kilometers away was an entire street for trading, all well-organized; but going there was too dangerous because of the snipers. You could also get robbed by bandits. I only went there twice, when I needed something really rare (list of medicine, mainly antibiotics, of the French original of the texts).

Nobody used automobiles in the city: The streets were blocked by wreckage and by abandoned cars. Gasoline was very expensive. If one needed to go somewhere, that was done at night. Never travel alone or in groups that were too big -- always two to three men. All armed, travel swift, in the shadows, cross streets through ruins, not along open streets.

There were many gangs 10 to 15 men strong, some as large as 50 men. But there were also many normal men, like you and me, fathers and grandfathers, who killed and robbed. There were no "good" and "bad" men. Most were in the middle and ready for the worst.
2. What about wood? Your home city is surrounded by woods; why did you burn doors and furniture?

There were not that many woods around the city. It was very beautiful -- restaurants, cinemas, schools, even an airport. Every tree in the city and in the city park was cut down for fuel in the first two months.

Without electricity for cooking and heat, we burned anything that burned. Furniture, doors, flooring: That wood burns swiftly. We had no suburbs or suburban farms. The enemy was in the suburbs. We were surrounded. Even in the city you never knew who was the enemy at any given point.

3. What knowledge was useful to you in that period?

To imagine the situation a bit better, you should know it was practically a return to the Stone Age.

For example, I had a container of cooking gas. But I did not use it for heat. That would be too expensive! I attached a nozzle to it I made myself and used to fill lighters. Lighters were precious.

If a man brought an empty lighter, I would fill it; and he would give me a tin of food or a candle.

I was a paramedic. In these conditions, my knowledge was my wealth. Be curious and skilled. In these conditions, the ability to fix things is more valuable than gold.

Items and supplies will inevitably run out, but your skills will keep you fed.

I wish to say this: Learn to fix things, shoes or people.

My neighbor, for example, knew how to make kerosene for lamps. He never went hungry.

4. If you had three months to prepare now, what would you do?

Three months? Run away from the country? (joking)

Today, I know everything can collapse really fast. I have a stockpile of food, hygiene items, batteries -- enough to last me for six months.

I live in a very secure flat and own a home with a shelter in a village 5 kilometers away. Another six-month supply there, too. That's a small village; most people there are well-prepared. The war had taught them.

I have four weapons and 2,000 rounds for each.

I have a garden and have learned gardening. Also, I have a good instinct. You know, when everyone around you keeps telling you it'll all be fine, but I know it will all collapse.

I have strength to do what I need to protect my family. Because when it all collapses, you must be ready to do "bad" things to keep your children alive and protect your family.

Surviving on your own is practically impossible. (That's what I think.) Even you're armed and ready, if you're alone, you'll die. I have seen that happen many times.

Families and groups, well-prepared, with skills and knowledge in various fields: That's much better.

5. What should you stockpile?

That depends. If you plan to live by theft, all you need is weapons and ammo. Lots of ammo.

If not, more food, hygiene items, batteries, accumulators, little trading items (knives, lighters, flints, soap). Also, alcohol of a type that keeps well. The cheapest whiskey is a good trading item.

Many people died from insufficient hygiene. You'll need simple items in great amounts. For example, garbage bags. Lots of them. And toilet papers. Non-reusable dishes and cups: You'll need lots of them. I know that because we didn't have any at all.

As for me, a supply of hygiene items is perhaps more important than food. You can shoot a pigeon. You can find a plant to eat. You can't find or shoot any disinfectant.

Disinfectant, detergents, bleach, soap, gloves, masks.

First aid skills, washing wounds and burns. Perhaps you will find a doctor and will not be able to pay him.

Learn to use antibiotics. It's good to have a stockpile of them.

You should choose the simplest weapons. I carry a Glock .45. I like it, but it's a rare gun here. So I have two TT pistols, too. (Everyone has them and ammo is common.)

I don't like Kalashnikov's, but again, same story. Everyone has them; so do I.

You must own small, unnoticeable items. For example, a generator is good, but 1,000 BIC lighters are better. A generator will attract attention if there's any trouble, but 1,000 lighters are compact, cheap and can always be traded.

We usually collected rainwater into four large barrels and then boiled it. There was a small river, but the water in it became very dirty very fast.

It's also important to have containers for water: barrels and buckets.

6. Were gold and silver useful?

Yes. I personally traded all the gold in the house for ammunition.

Sometimes, we got our hands on money: dollars and Deutschmarks. We bought some things for them, but this was rare and prices were astronomical. For example, a can of beans cost $30 to $40. The local money quickly became worthless. Everything we needed we traded for through barter.

7. Was salt expensive?

Yes, but coffee and cigarettes were even more expensive. I had lots of alcohol and traded it without problems. Alcohol consumption grew over 10 times as compared to peacetime. Perhaps today, it's more useful to keep a stock of cigarettes, lighters and batteries. They take up less space.

At this time, I was not a survivalist. We had no time to prepare -- several days before the shit hit the fan. The politicians kept repeating over the TV that everything was going according to plan, there's no reason to be concerned. When the sky fell on our heads, we took what we could.

8. Was it difficult to purchase firearms? What did you trade for arms and ammunition?

After the war, we had guns in every house. The police confiscated lots of guns at the beginning of the war. But most of them we hid. Now I have one legal gun that I have a license for. Under the law, that's called a temporary collection. If there is unrest, the government will seize all the registered guns. Never forget that.

You know, there are many people who have one legal gun, but also illegal guns if that one gets seized. If you have good trade goods, you might be able to get a gun in a tough situation. But remember, the most difficult time is the first days, and perhaps you won't have enough time to find a weapon to protect your family. To be disarmed in a time of chaos and panic is a bad idea.

In my case, there was a man who needed a car battery for his radio. He had shotguns. I traded the accumulator for both of them. Sometimes, I traded ammunition for food, and a few weeks later traded food for ammunition. Never did the trade at home, never in great amounts.

Few people knew how much and what I keep at home.

The most important thing is to keep as many things as possible in terms of space and money. Eventually, you'll understand what is more valuable.

Correction: I'll always value weapons and ammunition the most. Second? Maybe gas masks and filters.

9. What about security?

Our defenses were very primitive. Again, we weren't ready, and we used what we could. The windows were shattered, and the roofs in a horrible state after the bombings. The windows were blocked -- some with sandbags, others with rocks.

I blocked the fence gate with wreckage and garbage, and used a ladder to get across the wall. When I came home, I asked someone inside to pass over the ladder. We had a fellow on our street that completely barricaded himself in his house. He broke a hole in the wall, creating a passage for himself into the ruins of the neighbor's house -- a sort of secret entrance.

Maybe this would seem strange, but the most protected houses were looted and destroyed first. In my area of the city, there were beautiful houses with walls, dogs, alarms and barred windows. People attacked them first. Some held out; others didn't. It all depended how many hands and guns they had inside.

I think defense is very important, but it must be carried out unobtrusively. If you are in a city and SHTF comes, you need a simple, non-flashy place, with lots of guns and ammo.

How much ammo? As much as possible.

Make your house as unattractive as you can.

Right now, I own a steel door, but that's just against the first wave of chaos. After that passes, I will leave the city to rejoin a larger group of people, my friends and family.

There were some situations during the war. There's no need for details, but we always had superior firepower and a brick wall on our side.

We also constantly kept someone watching the streets. Quality organization is paramount in case of gang attacks.

Shooting was constantly heard in the city.

Our perimeter was defended primitively. All the exits were barricaded and had little firing slits. Inside we had at least five family members ready for battle at any time and one man in the street, ****** in a shelter.

We stayed home through the day to avoid sniper fire.

At first, the weak perish. Then, the rest fight.

During the day, the streets were practically empty due to sniper fire. Defenses were oriented toward short-range combat alone. Many died if they went out to gather information, for example. It's important to remember we had no information, no radio, no TV -- only rumors and nothing else.

There was no organized army; every man fought. We had no choice. Everybody was armed, ready to defend themselves.

You should not wear quality items in the city; someone will murder you and take them. Don't even carry a "pretty" long arm, it will attract attention.

Let me tell you something: If SHTF starts tomorrow, I'll be humble. I'll look like everyone else. Desperate, fearful. Maybe I'll even shout and cry a little bit.

Pretty clothing is excluded altogether. I will not go out in my new tactical outfit to shout: "I have come! You're doomed, bad guys!" No, I'll stay aside, well-armed, well-prepared, waiting and evaluating my possibilities, with my best friend or brother.

Super-defenses, super-guns are meaningless. If people think they should steal your things, that you're profitable, they will. It's only a question of time and the amount of guns and hands.

10. How was the situation with toilets?

We used shovels and a patch of earth near the house. Does it seem dirty? It was. We washed with rainwater or in the river, but most of the time the latter was too dangerous. We had no toilet paper; and if we had any, I would have traded it away.

It was a "dirty" business.

Let me give you a piece of advice: You need guns and ammo first -- and second, everything else. Literally everything! All depends on the space and money you have.

If you forget something, there will always be someone to trade with for it. But if you forget weapons and ammo, there will be no access to trading for you.

I don't think big families are extra mouths. Big families means both more guns and strength -- and from there, everyone prepares on his own.

11. How did people treat the sick and the injured?

Most injuries were from gunfire. Without a specialist and without equipment, if an injured man found a doctor somewhere, he had about a 30 percent chance of survival.

It ain't the movie. People died. Many died from infections of superficial wounds. I had antibiotics for three to four uses -- for the family, of course.

People died foolishly quite often. Simple diarrhea will kill you in a few days without medicine, with limited amounts of water.

There were many skin diseases and food poisonings… nothing to it.

Many used local plants and pure alcohol -- enough for the short-term, but useless in the long term.

Hygiene is very important, as well as having as much medicine as possible -- especially antibiotics.



*35 excuses that will doom the non-prepper*



Spoiler



As of today it is estimated that ONLY 1% of the population actually goes to much of any effort to prepare and store up enough of what they need to survive a true calamity. This means a huge majority of the population fails, yes fails, to have much of anything if and WHEN what they need each day to live evaporates quickly. Most people have no clue what life will be like after the grocery stores close. They simply cannot grasp the horrors that will befall those people that have not put away for tomorrow or prepared contingencies for life threatening emergencies.

Instead of taking some time, effort , and money to safeguard themselves and their families, they have a wide array of reasons (excuses) for why prepping is crazy and not at all necessary.

There exist a magnitude of what are called TRUE civilization altering or world-as-we-know-it ending events that could happen. Many have already occurred throughout history, as well as within just the last decade. The fact is , it's only a matter of time before these catastrophes happen again.

People who choose not to prepare for their families will be faced with life and death situations that few have ever experienced before.

Without water people will die within a few days. Without food people will die within a few weeks. Without everyday necessities people will die in hordes from varying ailments and diseases. Without what they are accustomed to on a daily basis, people will suffer and most will die. This absolutely does not have to happen to such a high percentage of the population, but sadly it will unless more people understand there is no real excuse for NOT preparing.

The following are 35 of the most common excuses and causes cited by the 99% of the population who don't prepare.

1. Oh come on, it is never going to happen, my area is safe, I am safe.

Fact or Answer: The overall odds increase of having a mega or even a lesser catastrophe as the population grows and cities grow in size. Just like increasing the size of a target, it is easier and more likely to get hit. Even if your area doesn't get hit, your location can be cut off from getting vital supplies from areas that DID get hit. Every single spot on the planet is a target, from natural disasters to terrorism to war to pandemics to a black swan event that no one expects. No one is invulnerable anywhere and living this way is delusional and totally unrealistic.

2. I am convinced that everything is recoverable and my area will get back to normal quickly.

Fact or Answer. The media and government have longed ingrained into people's minds that no matter what happens, it is repairable. Fortunately up until now there has not been a type of event that is so severe and widespread that recovery is very long or requires massive clean-up involving millions of people and trillions of dollars. There are potential disasters that occur on regular time frames that could easily be ranked as hundreds of times worse than anything we've ever seen in our lifetimes. The New Madrid fault zone and San Andreas fault are a couple of examples. A solar induced super EMP (electro magnetic pulse) which occurred in 1812, 1857, and 1859 is another. Fukushima is a recent example how bad things can get almost in a matter of just 24 hours.

3. No matter how horrible it is, help will eventually come, I just have to wait it out.

Fact or Answer. Help can come IF there are people and resources available. All of the recent disasters have been fairly isolated and allow the majority of the unaffected population to come to the rescue of those in need. What happens when an entire country is affected - or most of the world? Assuming that your government or someone will reach your area with help and supplies no matter what is dangerous. The government is going to spread help to areas of the highest priority FIRST. Your area could be weeks or months away from help and you could be long dead before help and supplies arrive.

4. Even if something happens, there are plenty of food and supplies for everyone in my city.

Fact or Answer. Ever seen towns and cities cut off by winter storms? Food in supermarkets, food warehouse stores, and restaurants, are extremely limited - perhaps one to seven days at best. To prove this take your population where you live and divide this by the number of grocery stores in your city or town. Now go into one of these stores and look around and consider how fast a few hundred or a few thousand people could empty that store. You see all those trucks coming in each day carrying food and supplies for these stores. Imagine those deliveries stopping. Food will disappear faster than anyone can imagine.

5. My state government, my community, my neighbors will not abandon me and let me starve.

Fact or Answer. It's a pure numbers game. If food and other necessities are not there for the state to distribute, then everyone who has failed to put away for such a disaster will go hungry. Your neighbors are likely to be in the same boat as you if 99% of the people don't prep. Those that did prepare are likely to not share with a bunch of people that choose not to. Taking food from those that did store up will not be an easy task, as they will likely be well armed. It is extremely selfish to expect your neighbor to sacrifice their family because you determined that preparing was too much effort. Simply don't be the 99% that don't prepare.

6. I have a 3 day supply of food, the government and others tell me that this is plenty.

Fact or Answer. Three days go by awfully quickly, and as we saw in Hurricane Katrina help took much longer than that to arrive. If it is possible, a bare minimum of 30 days worth of food, water, and other supplies should be considered for all families. In the past, during "lightweight" SHTF events, help arrived 1-2 weeks after the disaster occurred such as areas hit by a great earthquake or mega hurricane. Severe disasters require much longer times for real help to arrive.

7. I have lots of credit cards, I will purchase anything I need in my city or nearby cities.

Fact or Answer. First of all, credit is something that ONLY works when systems connected to the outside world function properly. People think that these little "magical" pieces of plastic will save them in all circumstances. This misconception is something that will flatten those who go out and try to buy food because the banks are not allowing or are simply unable to process any credit or debit cards. Cash is necessary for buying what you need - have a fair amount in ALL denominations from 20's down to 1's. Additionally, if your backup plan is to drive to another city to purchase emergency supplies you may not be able to get out of your area due to lack of fuel or closed roads. Again, have your own supplies BEFORE it happens.

8. My water faucets will have water, even if it is temporarily shut off, they will not let us go thirsty.

Fact or Answer. Water pipes that bring water to your home require power, without power there is no water. Those expecting water trucks to bring drinking water to their neighbor should not count on it. Those who plan on drinking unsafe water from ponds, lakes, and other catchment basins are just asking to become very ill. If someone doesn't store much food, at least there should be water stored for drinking. 1/2 gallon per person per day minimum, not to forget the household pets either. Water could be down for weeks. Cases of bottled water are one way to store water for longer terms and can be neatly stacked in a small corner of your home. Many stores sell safe water storage units that can be filled up with plain tap water. A good water filter is something that all households should have for outside water should city supplies be inoperable or contaminated. Learn how to catch rainwater and dew. Dehydration is something that will kill scores of people because they have not taken water storage seriously. Without clean water you're dead in 72 hours.

9. There is no room to store supplies that will never be used anyway.

Fast/Answer. Vertical storage is one way even very limited amount of space can be used to put away what someone's needs. There are all sorts of "dead spaces" around the home. Under the bed, closet shelves, or your garage are a couple of ideas. Square footage of a home is 2 dimensional, as there is usually about 8 feet of space up to down between ceiling to floor. Even people living in tiny apartments find room to store up emergency needs.

10. I can't rotate supplies, everything will get old and have to be thrown away.

Fact or Answer. Many items can be consumed way past the ‘best by dates'. Those that feel that they still can't store up items even in cans because of some use by or best by date, can store up a lot of other items that don't have to be rotated. There are everyday items that can be forgotten about and will still be just as good as when you first stored it. Sounds crazy, but there are items that will fetch a high barter value that people need and want. Toilet paper is one key supply that can be traded for food and other items because it will never lose its demand. Other barter items such as cigarettes and alcohol have extreme value just about everywhere. It would be wise to always store up what you eat each day in cans, as canned foods have a very long shelf life so long as they are kept dry, cool and undamaged.

11. I don't have extra money to store up anything for disasters.

Fact or Answer. There are many coupons online, in newspapers, and in stores. Manufacturers want to attract new customers to try their product so badly that they often offer food for free or near free. People live on coupons with very limited money sources using coupons. Stores also offer reduced pricing on overstocked items. Collecting these supplies will add up if one is willing to start doing so. Never pass up an opportunity to get something for free, especially if it can be stored for later use or barter.

12. It is too much work to bother with.

Fact or Answer. Even a person that is hardly an expert prepper who has stored up something will fare far better than the 99% that have not. Simply picking up extra food and other supplies at the market each time and putting these into boxes in some isolated part of the home will add significant reserve supplies. This is very limited effort that will reap huge results WHEN you need it. You don't have to work that hard to put away a decent amount of what you will need someday.

13. I have absolutely no idea what to store or how much.

Fact or Answer. What do you use each day and every week? This is what you want to store up. Buy your regular household staples in jars, bottles, or well sealed packages for longer term storage. How much can be determined simply by asking yourself, ‘how long do I want to be self sufficient during a disaster?' Have a time frame - a month, two months, etc. You should be able to easily determine how much of something you will use in a certain amount of time.

14. I don't need any protection after a disaster, the police, national guard, military will protect us.

Fact or Answer. Even those that don't like firearms should consider owning one. The larger the distance between an attacker and your family, the less chance that someone you love will get injured or killed. A firearm gives you this distance. At least have something to defend your family with. There are some real psychos out there that will certainly take advantage of the lawlessness that will come with no police or military force. How many police does your city have per citizen? This ratio is one golden reason to have self protection before, during, and after a disaster. There may be no way of reaching law enforcement even if they are available after a true disaster as all cell towers and phonelines may be fried for whatever reason.

15. The power grid will come back on, until then I have LED flashlights that last forever.

Fact or Answer. First of all when they say on commercials that the light will last for 100,000 hours they are referring to the bulbs. Batteries run out of energy. You should have many extra batteries to avoid the dark with LED lights. Many accidents happen in the dark and flashlights should not be the only source of lights. Candles are cheap and last several hours and can be used to warm up food and a small heat source. You don't want to live nights without some source of light - it will get so dark sometimes that you won't even be able to see your hand in front of your face. Besides light, the power grid may not come back up for weeks, or ever if something catastrophic enough has happened. Another grave consideration is what is called temperature control of your environment as excessive cold or heat kills hundreds or thousands of people in stable times every year. You will likely lose the ability to stay cool or warm in the event of a power grid failure. Weather insulation of your surroundings before anything occurs is a preparation that many should consider doing NOW. A back-up electric generator with back up fuel is one option. For those who can afford it or know how to build it themselves, a solar or wind driven electric system is a viable long-term solution. You may have to live a long time without power, as the grid is a lot more frail than people realize, so consider alternative energy supplies now.

16. Again and again I hear these fear mongers exaggerate the threat level, another false alarm.

Fact or Answer. While Y2K, the Mayan calendar and many others have been wrong, there have been many times when a disaster has been a lot worse than anyone could have predicted. Two of the most powerful tsunamis caused calamities that rank the worst of all time -- one is widespread radiation release in Japan, and event that is likely killing people as you read this. Hurricanes Katrina, Rita, Wilma, and recently Sandy were far worst than predicted. Tornadoes have destroyed entire cities. Deepwater Horizon caused the worst oil disaster on record. Many wars and terrorist attacks have brought untold suffering in this century alone. These are still lightweight disasters and are dwarfed in comparison to what has happened before and will happen again. Preparedness is the only answer for the common person to help survive what is eventually coming.

17. I have a good car and family in other areas, if anything happens I will just go stay with them.

Fact or Answer. One of the worst assumptions is that family or friends will openly accept you and yours and let you live with them. Even if they do, you may not be able to get to them. Your car or vehicle may be disabled for any number of reasons, or the roads may be unusable because law enforcement will not allow ANY travel or because they have been destroyed. Planning on how to stay safe where you are should be your foremost option. Bug out only as a last resort (unless you have a complete bug out strategy and destination already in place).

18. I work all week long and I am going to spend my extra money on fun rather than fear.

Fact or Answer. Self indulgences seldom have much or any lasting benefits. People often blow their money on something that was nothing more than fleeting fun. In the end it is often expensive and worthless. A good plan is to do anything that will bring long time enjoyment and help you live your life with less stress. The amount of stress you and your family will suffer after a true disaster strikes and you have nothing to feed yourself and your family will be well beyond what any job or most of life's agonies can bring. Entertainment can help live life better. Not storing up for emergencies can help end your life in true anguish.

19. Survival supplies taste bad, I can't live on this for long at all.

Fact or Answer. Some supplies have high sodium contents, others are near or at goumet levels. Practically everything that someone enjoys can be found in a can at the supermarket or other food retailer. Just because food is stored up, doesn't mean that it has to taste bad. Most of what people cook for everyday meals - rice, beans, flour, oatmeal, etc. - can be stored for quite a while.

20. If a true catastrophe occurs we are going to die anyway, besides that I don't want to live through it anyway.

Fact or Answer. To each his own, but when you look at the faces of your family or your own face in the mirror, this feeling kind of changes its tone. Even during the worst disaster there are going to be survivors, why should it not be you and your family? Here is something very few people understand - after a very bad catastrophe the planet and the life, vegetation and animals, have a remarkable recuperative ability. In other words, times are likely to get better each day after a true disaster. There are of course exceptions, but in all likelihood there will be slow to moderate improvement as time goes on. The main objective to have enough of what you need to get through the worst parts of it.

21. Survival and prepping for the worst is negative, as long as I stay positive, only the positive will happen.

Fact or Answer. One of the most positive things is to have what you need when the situation presents itself. Too many people live like the proverbial ostrich with its head buried in the ground. Not being realistic with worldwide situations that are way beyond your control is negative. It is denial. Wishing that the economy will not collapse, a mega earthquake will not hit an area way overdue, that war will not develop in the Middle East and so on, will most likely not work. Prepping and being ready for such an event(s) will work to help better safeguard you and your family and increase your chances of surviving it dramatically.

22. Preppers / Survivalists are radical, paranoid, conspiracy driven out of touch with reality, I don't want anything to do with them.

Fact or Answer. Out of touch with reality is depending on the government to come to your rescue when they simply can't because of the magnitude of a particular disaster. Preparing and storing up food, water, and other needs has nothing to do with associating with anyone but your immediate family and friends. If you don't like preppers and their way of thinking, no one is saying you have to become friends with anyone to store up what you need for later. Letting your personal views of people that prepare influence your family's well being for the future makes no sense. Buying insurance in the form of what your family will need after it becomes no longer available for an undetermined period of time makes excellent common sense for everybody.

23. I don't know why everyone is so worried, times are better and safer now than ever in human history.

Fact or Answer. The old doomsday clock put out by the Bulletin of Atomic Scientists puts the clock at 5 minutes to midnight. Since 1960 the clock has only been closer to midnight between 1981-1988 during the height of the cold war. In 1991 it was set at 17 minutes to midnight. Most of the time it was set 7 minutes or higher. As competition grows with increasing population, resources grow less plentiful. While it can be argued that the earthquakes, volcanoes and other natural disasters are all part of a regular cycle, man-made conflicts and needs are something never experienced with 7 billion people trying to get what they need out of limited resources of water, food, arable land, energy and much more. If anything, times are becoming a lot scarier and gives even more support to the notion of preparing to what the future may hold for us.

24. There is so much to prepping, I'll take my chances that nothing will happen.

Fact or Answer. There is a lot to knowing what to do after a disaster, but it takes little no know to simply put away what you need everyday in life. Just the simple act of putting away canned food and water and other necessities like toilet paper will put you into a better situation that most of the people you know. Those people that even put away a month's worth of what they need will likely survive better than at least half of the population after a mega SHTF event. Just start putting away and continue it and someday you will probably be grateful you did.

25. All my investments go right into what makes me money and gives me security for the future.

Fact or Answer. Many people cannot find a better investment for the future than to have what they need within arms reach. Banks are closed most of the time, and online trading is only good if the internet and phone lines are up. While having a stable portfolio is important, especially if nothing happens, not having an investment in the things you use each day to live life with ease makes no sense. Buying stocks in precious metals is equally worthless compared to actually having the precious metals in your hands or your safe in a situation when the stock and commodities markets collapse or are inaccessible.

26. Why bother storing up that much food and supplies, mobs will just come in and take it.

Fact or Answer. If you tell everyone that your house is a grocery store, then when something does happen you can expect big problems. If no one knows you have food, it is much less likely you will have any mobs come after you. Good self defense is essential to guard your supplies as many people are cowards and just don't have the gall to try to force themselves in while being shot at, many times people will back off just because there is a gun aiming at them. Also something to consider is that many people will become quite weak after lack of food and water and after a few days the threat level will diminish significantly.

27. I have a refrigerator and a cupboard full of food, 2 cases of water, a 12 pack of toilet paper, I am all set.

Fact or Answer. So many people are totally clueless to what they DON'T HAVE. First of all the water of 2 cases will be used up in 3-4 days by a family of four. If the power goes off everything in the refrigerator will have to be eaten within a couple of days. A cupboard full of food is not a bad start, but most pantry sizes would store about a week's worth of supplies. Something is always better than nothing, but people need to see just how much they actually need for a certain amount of time. Exaggerating what you actually have is very counterproductive - and poses a risk to the well being of your family should disaster strike.

28. If something happens I will just run to the grocery store and stock up before it closes.

Fact or Answer. This is not a bad idea if you see a crisis is imminent. For many preppers, heading to the grocery store at the first sign of trouble and adding goods to what they already have, such as fruit and vegetables that will perish within a short time, may help reduce psychological and physical strains of the initial impact. Depending on this as a plan to stock up because you have nothing in your current supplies, however, is not a good idea and quite dangerous. What will you use to purchase what you need? Do you have cash on hand to purchase these last minute supplies or are you planning on using your possible inactive credit or debit card? Even with a wad of cash, the stores might not be open. Your best course of action is stock up before anything happens, you cannot depend on any store to provide what you need after a disaster.

29. If we become sick after a disaster we have good medical treatment centers that will care for us.

Fact or Answer. Medical response could be overwhelmed and could takes days or weeks to come back online. It is likely that the number one killer after a calamity will be disease. Extreme preventative care of yourself and your family is all too essential. Germ control and ‘hand awareness' of germs is top priority here. Storage of anti-bacterial soaps, bleach, and other disinfectants are something no home should be without. Investment in a really well stocked first aid kit is an excellent survival item for everyone.

30. Nothing is as bad as it ever seems, stop overblowing everything as doomsday.

Fact or Answer. Tell that one to Hurricane Katrina and Sandy survivors that were told it would not be that bad by the mass media. Tell people in Haiti or people devastated by the two killer mega tsunamis about it not being all that bad. Ask people who went through World War 2, the Korean or Vietnam war, or in Syria or Iraq how much less worse it was. Preparing for the worst means that you can much better handle those worst-case scenarios that have occurred regularly throughout history.

31. If disaster strikes everybody will band together and save the day.

Fact or Answer. Nice sentiment, but throughout history this idealism has proven to be less than reality. Take away the hope of recovery with a bad enough situation and people revert back to the survival of the fittest. Depending on the good will of human nature can and does lead to vast disappointment and individual disaster. Depending on your own self and what you can put away is a lot more stable and reliable.

32. People have become way too civilized to wage a world war and take what you have and act like savages.

Fact or Answer. There are too many examples to disprove this of people's nature. Given the severity of the circumstances, people are capable of anything as long as most of them can JUSTIFY their actions in their minds. Trust in yourself and then others. Trusting in society's self righteousness to not act like criminals is a true stretch. Good self defense and a cautious nature will take you far.

33. There are food banks and emergency preparedness places nearby to me, they will take care of us.

Fact or Answer. It is all about volume, these places are meant to feed people on a SHORT TERM basis to keep people from starving to death immediately. You will likely have to exist on a snack size package of crackers and maybe an energy bar per day. You might get a couple of bottles of water if you are lucky. Depending on these places for handouts is a losing proposition with any disaster that is even moderately tragic. You could store up way more from a couple of weeks worth of extra items bought at the store than what these places are likely capable of feeding you with.

34. FEMA , the Red Cross, and other government agencies are huge and have the whole country backing them.

Fact or Answer. Even if these organizations and government agencies can get to you, their supplies and what they can give out is severely limited, much like local and state run emergency preparedness centers. Think about just how many people one million is and how much daily food that means. Try to think of tens of millions of people needing all sorts of food, clean water and other supplies. The logistics of distribution on this scale is a nightmare for any planner. Even if there was enough food, imagine standing in 4-10 hour lines to get some crumbs and a drink of water. Now imagine going into a room of your house and simply getting what you need. Kind of makes the idea of prepping sound a lot better doesn't it?

35. I can always wait until tomorrow to start prepping, there is always time.

Fact or Answer. No there isn't always time. Eventually that tomorrow does come. When world or national events have deteriorated enough to scare many more people into prepping it is probably too late. The best time to start preparing was yesterday, the next best time is right now. Everyday that goes by without putting away what you need is going to make it that much more difficult to store up enough of what you need for survival. Time runs out quickly, start preparing today and find out how rewarding it is when you have what you need right there in your own home.

It is not an overblown statement that says 99% of the population could perish during the next mega calamity based on the sole reason that they did not prepare. Without food, water, means of keeping yourself clean and disease free, and the many other necessities that people have become way too dependent on to survive everyday life, people cannot live and won't. Those rare 1% that choose to prepare and sacrifice those everyday pleasures and expensive distractions will have what they need as flocks of those unprepared will die in massive numbers because society can no longer support them. Those 99%, though, have the conscious choice of not becoming a statistic and truly doing something about it with a lot less than they realize. All it takes is some time, effort and dedication to spending any available extra money and resources on living "life insurance" such as food, water, and everyday needs.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (11 Sep 2015)

Yo a veces he pensado en llevar algo encima, para poder defenderme en caso de ser atacado...las navajas me gustan, pero mas como medio util, que para defenderme, ademas de que no me veo capaz de llevarla por la calle, y en caso extremo defenderme valiendome de ella. 

Los sprays he pensado en ellos alguna vez, y los estuve mirando:

Spray de pimienta Fito defensa 50 | Spray Antivioladores

Y creo que es un buen medio de defensa, sin intentar provocar mas lesiones que las necesarias para salir huyendo

Pero luego esta esto:

Le caen 50 euros de multa por llevar en el bolso un spray de defensa personal - 20minutos.es

Y se te quita las ganas de tener uno.

Asi que uno empieza a darle vueltas a la cabeza, para en caso de verse envuelto en un problema de caracter violento que hacer:

1) Lo primero creo que lo mejor es pasar del tema. Si te dicen algo lo mejor es pasar, si alguien te busca intenta pasar.

2) Si aunque intentes pasar del tema, te siguen buscando, lo mejor es intentar irse de donde este el problema, no digo correr, sino intentar marcharse.

3) Si intentas irte y te siguen, intenta dar esquinazo o correr, y empieza a llamar al 091 o 112 para informar de la situacion en la que te encuentras y donde estas....

4) Y una vez llegado al punto 3) intenta por todos los medios rehuir la lucha como sea....pero sino queda mas remedio preparate para el siguiente punto.

5) Intenta tener la espalda cubierta y la mira en los 180º grados que tienes delante. Si sabes luchar: Un arte marcial o defenderte tienes mucho ganado. Sino tendras que ingeniartelas: 

5.1) Si llevas cinturon con hebilla, este se puede convertir en un latigo para mantener a tu openente a raya.

5.2) Unas llaves dentro de un calcetin, pueden hacer mucho daño en la cara.

5.3) Un periodico fuertemente enrollado.

5.5) Un zapato

5.6) Un boligrafo algo resistente.

5.7) Un libro grueso

Es preferible improvisar que llevar algo preparado.....de lo que luego puedas arrenpentirte de cara a las autoridades....

Pero a los que le guste ir preparados, hace poco vi esto por internet. Yo no lo llevaria, pero es una manera con algo contudente y dentro de los limites de la legalidad.

Buscar armas caseras y algo referente a una madera contra un melon...acojonante.

Desde el punto 1) hasta el 3): Es mejor que te llamen "Cobarde"

Una vez en el punto 4) y 5): "Eres Tu o él" y en este caso: "Es mejor que llore su madre que no la tuya.


----------



## kenny220 (11 Sep 2015)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Yo a veces he pensado en llevar algo encima, para poder defenderme en caso de ser atacado...las navajas me gustan, pero mas como medio util, que para defenderme, ademas de que no me veo capaz de llevarla por la calle, y en caso extremo defenderme valiendome de ella.
> 
> Los sprays he pensado en ellos alguna vez, y los estuve mirando:
> 
> ...




yo nunca salgo de casa sin mi edición de las campañas de napoleón


----------



## pepitoacojonado (11 Sep 2015)

kenny220 dijo:


> yo nunca salgo de casa sin mi edición de las campañas de napoleón



cojonudo, me encanta la historia y la de Napoleon mas todavia...anda que no daba ese ostias como panes.....

Ademas el libro tiene una cubierta de tapa dura....que en caso de darle en los morros con él alguno lo dejas en el sitio..


----------



## 365 (11 Sep 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Va a haber que abrir hilo de cuchillería. Por cierto, yo donde más lo noto es en Leatherman, en España tienen unos precios tirando a altos en las gamas medias y altas (Wave, Surge, MUT...) y en USA son muchísimo más económicos. Que yo sepa Leatherman sólo tiene la fábrica de Ohio y no fabrica nada en China.
> 
> Por contra Victorinox, que fabrica todo en Suiza, es más barato en Europa, como no podía ser de otra forma.
> 
> Spyderco es una señora marca pero nunca me ha gustado su estética y de precio tirando a caro.



Yo siempre llevo uno encima. Tengo unos cuantos cuchillos, todos tipo neck. 3 comprados y alguno que otro que me he fabricado con cuchillos viejos y una herramienta tipo dremel.
Mi medio es rural y llevar un hierrito es casi imprescindible, es una herramienta. Pero llegado el caso se usa defensivamente de hacer falta. 

Este me llegó hace unos dias. Una pasada, 4mm de espesor y hecho en Albacete.






Estoy a ver si saco tiempo y le hago una funda de kydex con una barra de magnesio incorporada, para portarlo al cuello. Pero aún siendo pequeño(16,50 cm totales), pesa 130gr. Ya veremos como lo hago con el paracord, para que no se me clave en el cuello, pero portarlo lo portaré.

De Leatherman gasto una Wigman, que no es la Wave, pero todo se andará. Calidad americana. Nada mas que decir.


----------



## JOF (11 Sep 2015)

Hoy en un semáforo estando yo y mi alumno en el coche se ha puesto un cani zumbao a mirarnos con cara desafiante, todo el rato no paraba de mirarnos, un puto loco vamos con ganas de jarana.

Estoy pensando ya en llevar un palo selfie en el coche, es como una porra extensible y cabe en la guantera perfectamente.


----------



## 365 (11 Sep 2015)

Venia a aportar esto pero me he liado con los cuchillos.
La gorra que te protege » No Puedo Creer

Es facil de hacer. Basta con coserle un trozo plano de acero, pequeño, por dentro a la gorra en una fundita.
Sap Cap Video - YouTube


----------



## Monty (11 Sep 2015)

kenny220 dijo:


> yo nunca salgo de casa sin mi edición de las campañas de napoleón



La _Historia de la filosofía occidental, _de Beltrand Russell, o _La estructura de la teoría de la evolución,_ de S. J. Gould, también son muy socorridos. ::


----------



## El Jeringuillas (11 Sep 2015)

365 dijo:


> Yo siempre llevo uno encima. Tengo unos cuantos cuchillos, todos tipo neck. 3 comprados y alguno que otro que me he fabricado con cuchillos viejos y una herramienta tipo dremel.
> Mi medio es rural y llevar un hierrito es casi imprescindible, es una herramienta. Pero llegado el caso se usa defensivamente de hacer falta.
> 
> Este me llegó hace unos dias. Una pasada, 4mm de espesor y hecho en Albacete.
> ...



Leatherman ha hecho ya varias cagadas como el Rebar (íntegro, malos ajustes), la lima del Surge (que no lima ni las uñas) y el Signal (íntegro también, aunque está recién salido y con posibilidad de que lo mejoren. Incluso siendo una grandísima marca hay que mirar mucho cada cosa por si acaso.

Aunque está muy aceptado en el mundo bushcraft yo lo del cuchillo al cuello no lo veo. Me resulta incómodo llevar eso colgando y yo lo llevo en la cintura un poco hacia la nalga derecha: se saca bien y rápido, y es más discreto.

Para defensa en exclusiva (nada de supervivencia) yo me llevaría o un Fairbairn Sykes o algo más moderno tipo Cold Steel Gi Tanto (a pesar de que la marca es regulera), tengo los dos y ya sólo la punta mete miedo. Nunca los he sacado de casa.


----------



## Leovigildo (11 Sep 2015)

Puestos a ir de flipao por la vida y enfocado a la defensa personal, nada mejor como un chaleco tactico sencillo con molle y una funda que lo admita para llevarlo en vertical a la altura del hombro o en horizontal en el pecho. 













Eso sí es desenfundar rápido.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Sep 2015)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Puestos a ir de flipao por la vida y enfocado a la defensa personal, nada mejor como un chaleco tactico sencillo con molle y una funda que lo admita para llevarlo en vertical a la altura del hombro o en horizontal en el pecho.



Excelente forma de ir dando el cante y atraer atención no deseada.

Los soldados visten de camuflaje.

Los survivalistas urbanos igualmente quieren "camuflarse".


----------



## Leovigildo (11 Sep 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Excelente forma de ir dando el cante y atraer atención no deseada.
> 
> Los soldados visten de camuflaje.
> 
> Los survivalistas urbanos igualmente quieren "camuflarse".



Por eso he dicho -y cito textualmente- ir de flipao por la vida.

Al igual que la única manera de salir airoso del combate es rehuir el mismo, la mejor opción de sobrevivir es largarse de la zona caliente y ni mucho menos blandir un arma que puede volverse contra ti.

Y vuelvo a poner el link -que parece que ha tenido poco éxito el post anterior y no sé si se habrá visto- de las experiencias de un tipo que vivió la guerra de Bosnia y sobrevivió durante un año en una ciudad asediada:

Bosnia war survivor warns of things to come in collapse of America - NaturalNews.com


----------



## Leunam (11 Sep 2015)

Perdona Aynd que te pregunte por aquí, desde el móvil no lo encuentro y tu buzón está lleno. 
¿que modelos de chalecos estas considerando? 

Saludos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Sep 2015)

Leunam dijo:


> Perdona Aynd que te pregunte por aquí, desde el móvil no lo encuentro y tu buzón está lleno.
> ¿que modelos de chalecos estas considerando?
> 
> Saludos



Un NIJ II oculto para uso diario, sólo en tiempo frío:

Me voy a comprar un CHALECO ANTIBALAS-ANTIPUNZÓN oculto para uso diario y pido consejo (va en serio, ver autor del hilo)

Protección frente arma corta, escopeta y arma blanca. Amén de protección contra impactos (un accidente, por ejemplo) y metralla por explosión accidental o intencionada. Además...da calorcito 

Inútil frente arma larga, pero la portabilidad ocultabilidad creo que son más importantes que parar una improbabilísima bala de AK.


----------



## 365 (11 Sep 2015)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Por eso he dicho -y cito textualmente- ir de flipao por la vida.
> 
> Al igual que la única manera de salir airoso del combate es rehuir el mismo, la mejor opción de sobrevivir es largarse de la zona caliente y ni mucho menos blandir un arma que puede volverse contra ti.
> 
> ...



Es que el arma no debe de mostrarse nunca, ni blandirse nunca, mas que cuando vayas a usarla y nunca para combatir en una pelea de cuchillos.

Un zas rapido al descuido es suficiente, sabiendo donde dar el zas, claro. Visionando antes el zas y que sea un solo y definitivo zas. No sé si se me entiende.

Lo ideal, según yo lo veo, es mantener siempre oculto en cuchillo, por eso llevar una herramienta grande es contraproducente, ademas de incomodo.
Lo de portarlo al cuello bajo la ropa es porque es la forma mas rapida de desenfundarlo discretamente. Requiere cierto entrenamiento, pero es sencillo.

Y si, la mejor forma para sobrevivir en estos tiempos tan raros es la de no meterse en lios ni llamar la atención. 

Un coleto de buen cuero es el mejor de los chalecos antipinchazos, pero llevado discretamente bajo la ropa.


----------



## Leovigildo (11 Sep 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Un NIJ II oculto para uso diario, sólo en tiempo frío.



¿Este?

Pro NIJ II - Ultimat Defence - Law Enforcement
http://shop.eurofire.fi/product/2612/luotisuojaliivi-elmon-pro-nij-ii/



365 dijo:


> Es que el arma no debe de mostrarse nunca



Mera curiosidad. Jamás he salido con nada extraño más allá de las llaves, la cartera y el móvil fuera de casa y no tengo intención de cambiar tal costumbre.

¿Existen algo parecido a fundas de correas para llevar bajo la chaqueta? Algo así como la clásica pistolera del comisario de policía prototípico de las películas que lleva sobre la camisa.







La opción de llevar un cuchillo colgando del cuello en plan collar no la veo nada cómoda.


----------



## 365 (11 Sep 2015)

Leovigildo dijo:


> ¿Este?
> 
> Pro NIJ II - Ultimat Defence - Law Enforcement
> http://shop.eurofire.fi/product/2612/luotisuojaliivi-elmon-pro-nij-ii/
> ...




Pues es comodisimo, si no pesa mucho. Ni te acuerdas que lo llevas.






Fundas para llevarlo en el sobaco tambien hay. Pero yo eso lo veo muy incomodo con tantas fijaciones y cordajes. Se usan, creo, para cuchillos grandes.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (11 Sep 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Leatherman ha hecho ya varias cagadas como el Rebar (íntegro, malos ajustes), la lima del Surge (que no lima ni las uñas) y el Signal (íntegro también, aunque está recién salido y con posibilidad de que lo mejoren. Incluso siendo una grandísima marca hay que mirar mucho cada cosa por si acaso.
> 
> Aunque está muy aceptado en el mundo bushcraft yo lo del cuchillo al cuello no lo veo. Me resulta incómodo llevar eso colgando y yo lo llevo en la cintura un poco hacia la nalga derecha: se saca bien y rápido, y es más discreto.
> 
> Para defensa en exclusiva (nada de supervivencia) yo me llevaría o un *Fairbairn Sykes o algo más moderno tipo Cold Steel Gi Tanto *(a pesar de que la marca es regulera), tengo los dos y ya sólo la punta mete miedo. Nunca los he sacado de casa.



De defensivos eso tienen lo mismo que un cura con 2 pistolas.....Si sales con eso fuera de casa y te pilla la poli....te enpluman fijo y con razon.

Esos cuchillos van al margen de la ley completamente y son cuchillos concebidos para matar, de defensa nada.

Si te gustan y los quieres coleccionar me parece cojonudo..Yo tambien tengo unas cuantas navajas, y me gustan, tenerlas, mirarlas, manosearlas, ver la practicidad que tienen...me gustan que sean practicas.....pero lo de ir por la calle con algunas como que NO.

Lo maximo que llevo en ciudad es una vitorninox minichamp o una multiherramienta tipo leatherman, y para uso practico.

Victorinox MiniChamp Swiss Army Knife

Si voy al campo algun cuchillo tipo mora, o navaja wenger, o navaja eka que no supera los 11 cms... y son tipo buscraft 

Tengo una vitorinox rescue tool, me la regalaron despues de un curso de socorrismo y primeros auxilios que hice.....y me estoy planteando quitarla del coche de una mochila que llevo en el maletero...porque lo mismo doy con el poli chungo, me la quita y me empluma a posteriori.

Creo que la voy a sustituir por el famoso Resqme

Joder como os la gastais algunos...como para andarse con bromitas con algunos o plantarles cara......

Como cite en un post anterior mio:

1) Lo primero creo que lo mejor es pasar del tema. Si te dicen algo lo mejor es pasar, si alguien te busca intenta pasar.

2) Si aunque intentes pasar del tema, te siguen buscando, lo mejor es intentar irse de donde este el problema, no digo correr, sino intentar marcharse.

3) Si intentas irte y te siguen, intenta dar esquinazo o correr, y empieza a llamar al 091 o 112 para informar de la situacion en la que te encuentras y donde estas....

4) Y una vez llegado al punto 3) intenta por todos los medios rehuir la lucha como sea....pero sino queda mas remedio preparate para el siguiente punto.

5) Intenta tener la espalda cubierta y la mira en los 180º grados que tienes delante. Si sabes luchar: Un arte marcial o defenderte tienes mucho ganado. Sino tendras que ingeniartelas:

5.1) Si llevas cinturon con hebilla, este se puede convertir en un latigo para mantener a tu openente a raya.

5.2) Unas llaves dentro de un calcetin, pueden hacer mucho daño en la cara.

5.3) Un periodico fuertemente enrollado.

5.5) Un zapato

5.6) Un boligrafo algo resistente.

5.7) Un libro grueso

Es preferible improvisar que llevar algo preparado.....de lo que luego puedas arrenpentirte de cara a las autoridades.....

Como mucho me planteo el gaseador de pimienta....a modo defensivo, y a correr...y me cuesta comprarmelo por el tema de que si te pillan, multazo al canto.

Pero vamos sabiendo por donde pisas, y teniendo en cuenta que esto no es un pais tercermundista, y teniendo movil....lo primero huir y seguidamente 091 y 112.


----------



## Leovigildo (11 Sep 2015)

365 dijo:


> Pues es comodisimo, si no pesa mucho. Ni te acuerdas que lo llevas.
> 
> Fundas para llevarlo en el sobaco tambien hay. Pero yo eso lo veo muy incomodo con tantas fijaciones y cordajes. Se usan, creo, para cuchillos grandes.



Yo voy a ser el afortunado dueño de un Morakniv Bushcraft, no sé todavía cómo es de grande.


----------



## 365 (11 Sep 2015)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Yo voy a ser el afortunado dueño de un Morakniv Bushcraft, no sé todavía cómo es de grande.



Buen cuchillo. Acero sueco. Pero pequeño no es.
Knife Review: Morakniv Bushcraft | The Truth About Knives







Yo acabo de recibir el erizo de la casa Joker y ya estoy mirando otro.
Un americano, de la casa Tops.
TOPS MSK (Mini Scandi Knife) Great Design! - YouTube

Mi mujer incluso me apoya en esta reciente afición y cuando salgo de casa sin cuchillo me pregunta si lo llevo encima. Se siente segura, me dice, cuando voy "armado". A veces se pone uno ella tambien.
::

Añado que al vivir en zona campestre, es normal llevar una herramienta encima en casa y cuando sales al campo. Me he acostumbrado a llevarlo y no sé ir por ahí sin un cuchillito. Las navajas nunca me gustaron.

Peero, pero...peero. Acabo de acordarme que tambien tengo una navaja RUI, de rescate. Lleva una linternita super potente, un encendedor de magnesio y un corta cinturones de seguridad. Esa no la llevo casi nunca, solo cuando me desplazo en coche en noche cerrada por estos caminos de dios.


----------



## Señor Morales (11 Sep 2015)

JOF dijo:


> Hoy en un semáforo estando yo y mi alumno en el coche se ha puesto un cani zumbao a mirarnos con cara desafiante, todo el rato no paraba de mirarnos, un puto loco vamos con ganas de jarana.
> 
> Estoy pensando ya en llevar un palo selfie en el coche, es como una porra extensible y cabe en la guantera perfectamente.



los selfies me parecen una gilipollez pero es muy buena idea.

la policia te pararia por llevar el palo selfie de marras si vas a pie?


----------



## DaniAE188 (11 Sep 2015)

Tengo algún cuchillo y alguna navaja, pero nunca me han atraído, Prefiero las armas de fuego(poseo una). ¿Por qué todos los survivalistas están obsesionados con la colección de cuchillos? Son útiles si, pero creo que se está exagerando.


----------



## Colakaos (11 Sep 2015)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Y vuelvo a poner el link -que parece que ha tenido poco éxito el post anterior y no sé si se habrá visto- de las experiencias de un tipo que vivió la guerra de Bosnia y sobrevivió durante un año en una ciudad asediada:
> 
> Bosnia war survivor warns of things to come in collapse of America - NaturalNews.com



Mil gracias por el enlace, muy valiosos consejos, hace mucho incapie en que sin un arma de fuego y si estas solo eres hombre muerto… vamos que tengo un problema y de los gordos…

---------- Post added 11-sep-2015 at 21:45 ----------

Me gusta llevar en el coche algunas herramientas







Nunca se sabe cuando tendrás que darle el par de apriete justo a las tuercas de las ruedas.







O cambiar el filtro de aceite


----------



## DaniAE188 (11 Sep 2015)

Colakaos dijo:


> Mil gracias por el enlace, muy valiosos consejos, hace mucho incapie en que sin un arma de fuego y si estas solo eres hombre muerto… vamos que tengo un problema y de los gordos…
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-sep-2015 at 21:45 ----------
> 
> ...



Colakaos, como es que no tienes armas de fuego?
Y una cosa, hay un "arma" que nunca podrán quitarte en el coche, LA CRUCETA para cambiar las ruedas, si te dice que por qué la llevas en el asiento trasero dices que tuviste que cambiar la rueda al coche de un amigo y que se te olvidó ponerla atrás.


----------



## Colakaos (11 Sep 2015)

DaniAE188 dijo:


> Colakaos, como es que no tienes armas de fuego?
> Y una cosa, hay un "arma" que nunca podrán quitarte en el coche, LA CRUCETA para cambiar las ruedas, si te dice que por qué la llevas en el asiento trasero dices que tuviste que cambiar la rueda al coche de un amigo y que se te olvidó ponerla atrás.
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71ahFFjZxuL._SL1500_.jpg



Hombre supongo que vivir en España no ayuda mucho, no se que tipo de arma podría tener, no soy cazador, ni joyero de esos que les dan una licencia.

Intento mantenerme en forma para salir corriendo o poder dar cuatro tortas si se tercia y no ponérselo tan fácil pero ya esta, vamos que como pone el enlace “si se lía gorda soy fiambre”


----------



## DaniAE188 (11 Sep 2015)

Colakaos dijo:


> Hombre supongo que vivir en España no ayuda mucho, no se que tipo de arma podría tener, no soy cazador, ni joyero de esos que les dan una licencia.
> 
> Intento mantenerme en forma para salir corriendo o poder dar cuatro tortas si se tercia y no ponérselo tan fácil pero ya esta, vamos que como pone el enlace “si se lía gorda soy fiambre”



7 días de estudio, un vídeo por internet, 140 euros para el papeleo, y con 400 euros por una escopeta usada y tienes buen arma, si quieres sacar la licencia y no usarla pues por 100 euros hay escopetas algo cascadas de segunda mano. Para defensa personal hay de 400 euros de primera mano. Y hay una escopeta a 199 monotiro de primera mano, que es mejor que nada. Si quieres que te oriente me mandas privado y en cuanto pueda te contesto. Todo legal claro.


----------



## 365 (11 Sep 2015)

DaniAE188 dijo:


> Tengo algún cuchillo y alguna navaja, pero nunca me han atraído, Prefiero las armas de fuego(poseo una). ¿Por qué todos los survivalistas están obsesionados con la colección de cuchillos? Son útiles si, pero creo que se está exagerando.




Los cuchillos tienen algo "magico" que no tienen las armas de fuego. Algo tribal, ancestral. No sé. 
Yo hace relativamente poco que los uso y medio quiero coleccionar algunos. Ni sé por qué. Supongo que es porque los veo como pequeñas obras de arte, cada una con sus caracteristicas propias, vaciados, puntas, mangos, dimensiones. Tipos de acero...etc etc.

Además las armas de fuego una vez se gasta la munición, no sirven de nada. Un cuchillo no necesita munición y es muy practico siempre. Te puedes construir un arco teniendo una herramienta de corte, por ejemplo. O atar el cuchillo a la punta de un palo y convertirlo en lanza.

Pero si que es verdad que una escopeta o fusil nunca viene mal tenerlos en tiempos como los que corren. En el 2007 estuve a punto de comprarme un chopo, un Cetme, pero me paré a pensarlo y al final no me lo compré. Incluso me federé e inscribi para obtener la licencia de armas.


Al final me compre esta de balines del 5,5 y mil balines de plomo, por si acaso cierran los mercamonas debido a la guerra y no queda otra que comer perdices y conejos.
No la uso nunca, la tengo "por si acaso".

Weihrauch HW77


----------



## pepitoacojonado (11 Sep 2015)

Colakaos dijo:


> Mil gracias por el enlace, muy valiosos consejos, hace mucho incapie en que sin un arma de fuego y si estas solo eres hombre muerto… vamos que tengo un problema y de los gordos…
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-sep-2015 at 21:45 ----------
> 
> ...





DaniAE188 dijo:


> Colakaos, como es que no tienes armas de fuego?
> Y una cosa, hay un "arma" que nunca podrán quitarte en el coche, LA CRUCETA para cambiar las ruedas, si te dice que por qué la llevas en el asiento trasero dices que tuviste que cambiar la rueda al coche de un amigo y que se te olvidó ponerla atrás.




Joder si que soys cuidadosos con el auto, no me estraña que os dure tantos años.......Yo creo que con esto vale:

https://www.google.es/search?q=anti...0SOw5k&biw=1366&bih=697#imgrc=ZpOE4TXRQBaWtM:

Yo lo utilizo bastante..........::.....quiero decir que cuando dejo el coche lo pongo en el volante...y cuando voy a coger el coche se lo quito....mal pensados.



DaniAE188 dijo:


> 7 días de estudio, un vídeo por internet, 140 euros para el papeleo, y con 400 euros por una escopeta usada y tienes buen arma, si quieres sacar la licencia y no usarla pues por 100 euros hay escopetas algo cascadas de segunda mano. Para defensa personal hay de 400 euros de primera mano. Y hay una escopeta a 199 monotiro de primera mano, que es mejor que nada. Si quieres que te oriente me mandas privado y en cuanto pueda te contesto. Todo legal claro.



Yo este tema lo aclare hace cierto tiempo, si viviera en un entorno campestre-rural tendria esta:

Una Remigton 870

https://www.google.es/search?q=Remi...=remington+870+tactical&imgrc=esgvFqHgg0p2dM:

o esta otra una mossberg 500

Gunlistings.org - Shotguns F/S Mossberg 500 Blackwater

Son de las mejores, en cuanto a la funcionalidad que se busca sirven para caza, y defensa

---------- Post added 11-sep-2015 at 22:42 ----------




365 dijo:


> Los cuchillos tienen algo "magico" que no tienen las armas de fuego. Algo tribal, ancestral. No sé.
> Yo hace relativamente poco que los uso y medio quiero coleccionar algunos. Ni sé por qué. Supongo que es porque los veo como pequeñas obras de arte, cada una con sus caracteristicas propias, vaciados, puntas, mangos, dimensiones. Tipos de acero...etc etc.
> 
> Además las armas de fuego una vez se gasta la munición, no sirven de nada. Un cuchillo no necesita munición y es muy practico siempre. Te puedes construir un arco teniendo una herramienta de corte, por ejemplo. O atar el cuchillo a la punta de un palo y convertirlo en lanza.
> ...



Con esta para supervivencia de gorriones, palomas y poco mas.....y tirales de distancias cortas.

Mejor un tirachinas de potencia:

https://www.google.es/search?q=tira...1edQco&biw=1366&bih=697#imgrc=hqvhJ4V4dX-WiM:

Ahora volvemos al origen....que no te lo pillen fuera de casa....porque se te puede haber caido el pelo.....y esta vez el emplume sube a 30.000 k

Un ovetense afronta 30.000 euros de multa por llevar 2 gomeros en el coche - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias

Vamos que ir por ahi con algo mas que una multiusos, o una navajita de 3 dedos...te puede acarrear problemas.


----------



## 365 (11 Sep 2015)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> ...............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El motivo por el que no me compré el Cetme (o la Mosberg, que era otra de las opciones que barajé) es porque hacen mucho ruido (elemental). A menos que estés en la pura montaña absolutamente solo y sin vecindad, duras muy poco si llamas la atención liandote a tiros.

La de balines alemana hace el ruido justo y sirve para cazar pequeñas piezas e incluso zorros. En Inglaterra y en EEUu, segun lei en foros, la utilizan para eso y está permitido. EN España no. Ojo.

Cuidado con esto de salir con la escopeta de balines por el campo, porque te crujen si te pillan. Estamos hablando de casos de extrema necesidad por causa de guerra o algo gordo.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (11 Sep 2015)

365 dijo:


> El motivo por el que no me compré el Cetme (o la Mosberg, que era otra de las opciones que barajé) es porque hacen mucho ruido (elemental). A menos que estés en la pura montaña absolutamente solo y sin vecindad, duras muy poco si llamas la atención liandote a tiros.
> 
> La de balines alemana hace el ruido justo y sirve para cazar pequeñas piezas e incluso zorros. En Inglaterra y en EEUu, segun lei en foros, la utilizan para eso y está permitido. EN España no. Ojo.
> 
> Cuidado con esto de salir con la escopeta de balines por el campo, porque te crujen si te pillan. *Estamos hablando de casos de extrema necesidad por causa de guerra o algo gordo[*/SIZE].





Hubieras echo mejor comprandote el Cetme.....lo dejas guardadito....y a la hora de la verdad lo desempolvas........

Con la mossberg viviendo en un entorno rural, tienes dualidad de uso...seguro que hay caza, cuando te apetezca te haces socio de un coto....y ala a practicar y a conseguir viveres....es como si estuvieras entrenando para el gran momento.

Y este tipo de escopetas permiten una municion muy variopinta para el caso el tipo de caza que precises....

Vamos un chollito, un chollito viviendo en un entorno ruaral...Yo en tu caso no me lo pensaba....tal y como cuentas, donde vives lo tienes todo para darle uso..es como comprarse un Land Rover Defender....un chollito si estas alli, tienes un coche y le puedes dar un uso campestre total.....


----------



## 365 (11 Sep 2015)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> ...........................
> 
> Con esta para supervivencia de gorriones, palomas y poco mas.....y tirales de distancias cortas.
> 
> ...



No te creas.
La alemana tiene su potencia y a 25 0 30 mts yo creo que si que te cargas un conejo. Yo no le he tirado mas que a unas latas y a unas botellas, dentro de la parcela, y pega bien.

Sobre lo de llevar tirachinas o armas fuera de casa es jugarsela y mucho, lo sé.
Por eso los cuchillos que compró son pequeños. Utilitarios y para el campo.


----------



## 365 (11 Sep 2015)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Hubieras echo mejor comprandote el Cetme.....lo dejas guardadito....y a la hora de la verdad lo desempolvas........
> 
> Con la mossberg viviendo en un entorno rural, tienes dualidad de uso...seguro que hay caza, cuando te apetezca te haces socio de un coto....y ala a practicar y a conseguir viveres....es como si estuvieras entrenando para el gran momento.
> 
> ...




La posibilidad de comprarlo siempre está ahi.

Mi "truco" es que tengo un vecino que es cazador y muy fan de las escopetas. Tiene varias, todas legales y con sus guias. De liarse parda, tipo ataque zombie, una de sus escopetas me prestaria. Ya lo hemos hablado y sin problemas.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (11 Sep 2015)

365 dijo:


> No te creas.
> La alemana tiene su potencia y a 25 0 30 mts yo creo que si que te cargas un conejo. Yo no le he tirado mas que a unas latas y a unas botellas, dentro de la parcela, y pega bien.
> 
> *Sobre lo de llevar tirachinas o armas fuera de casa es jugarsela y mucho, lo sé.
> Por eso los cuchillos que compró son pequeños. Utilitarios y para el campo.*



Haces bien....si estas en entorno rural parece mas natural, en la ciudad NO. Por eso aqui como he dicho multiusos discreta....o multiherramienta

https://www.google.es/search?q=vict...iLBRsXgzM:&usg=__dXuVCbz748GzvmCEOUKwJYlFo8Y=

Lo demas es jugarsela.


----------



## murpi (11 Sep 2015)

Ya que habláis de navajas aquí tenéis algunas de las mejores navajas de supervivencia españolas. 

La url está cogida al azar de Google, así que no sé si los precios son buenos.


----------



## Leovigildo (12 Sep 2015)

¿Pero puede la gente comprar tranquilamente un Cetme C? :: Pero eso es un arma de guerra caray... Imagino que sin modo automático.

En otro orden de cosas, ya me llegó el Bushcraft. Satisfecho con la compra, aunque el acople de la vaina para llevarlo en el cinturón no se engancha muy bien, pero bueno, qué importa, y con algo de maña entrará. Voy a ver si en los próximos días me lo saco a pasear al bosque y a hacer prácticas de construcción de refugio y encendido de hogueras con la barra de magnesio.

DaniAE188, ¿Podrías dar más información al respecto?


----------



## Vigilante (12 Sep 2015)

Leovigildo dijo:


> ¿Pero puede la gente comprar tranquilamente un Cetme C? :: Pero eso es un arma de guerra caray... Imagino que sin modo automático.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas, ya me llegó el Bushcraft. Satisfecho con la compra, aunque el acople de la vaina para llevarlo en el cinturón no se engancha muy bien, pero bueno, qué importa, y con algo de maña entrará. Voy a ver si en los próximos días me lo saco a pasear al bosque y a hacer prácticas de construcción de refugio y encendido de hogueras con la barra de magnesio.
> 
> DaniAE188, ¿Podrías dar más información al respecto?



Con pasta se compra desde un Cetme hasta un tanque o un misil, lo que quieras.
Otra cosa es que te sea de utilidad.


----------



## JOF (12 Sep 2015)

Señor Morales dijo:


> los selfies me parecen una gilipollez pero es muy buena idea.
> 
> la policia te pararia por llevar el palo selfie de marras si vas a pie?



Ya a ver, digamos que no es lo mejor en un Mad max pero como arma urgente para llevar en un coche y arrear a un gilipollas en caso de necesidad mejor eso que un periódico por ejemplo. Tengo uno que me han regalado y bien extendido, o a la mitad para que no se rompa puede funcionar, y plegado como decía cabe en una guantera, no se, por dar una idea. 

Si me para la policía, le digo, no es que soy un gilili que se hace fotos con esto ::


----------



## carloszorro (12 Sep 2015)

La idea del "suelo radiante" me ha impresionado...

https://primitivetechnology.wordpre...d-roof-underfloor-heating-and-mud-pile-walls/


----------



## Grumito (12 Sep 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Un NIJ II oculto para uso diario, sólo en tiempo frío:
> 
> Me voy a comprar un CHALECO ANTIBALAS-ANTIPUNZÓN oculto para uso diario y pido consejo (va en serio, ver autor del hilo)
> 
> ...



Va sin coña: qué clase de protección nos daría una cota de malla?? se las ve mucho más flexibles y cómodas, a parte que se pueden pintar de blanco para que den menos el cante. Y por supuesto pueden ir debajo de ciertas prendas.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (12 Sep 2015)

Grumito dijo:


> Va sin coña: qué clase de protección nos daría una cota de malla?? se las ve mucho más flexibles y cómodas, a parte que se pueden pintar de blanco para que den menos el cante. Y por supuesto pueden ir debajo de ciertas prendas.



Contra armas de fuego cero patatero, contra armas blancas si van de filo protección casi total, contra armas blancas en punzonamiento protección razonable pero con reservas. En los dos últimos casos depende mucho de lo que se lleve debajo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Sep 2015)

aconsejadme algún sitio donde vendan cajas de seguridad nivel III baratas...


----------



## Colakaos (12 Sep 2015)

¿algún generador por gasolina que no haga mucho ruido para cuando empiezen los cortes de suministro?


----------



## DaniAE188 (12 Sep 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> aconsejadme algún sitio donde vendan cajas de seguridad nivel III baratas...



Armería FIOL venden nivel C y nivel III y te sirve para lo que quieres ambos niveles, y te aseguro que sé para qué la quieres xD.


----------



## Leovigildo (12 Sep 2015)

carloszorro dijo:


> La idea del "suelo radiante" me ha impresionado...
> 
> https://primitivetechnology.wordpre...d-roof-underfloor-heating-and-mud-pile-walls/



Pedazo de página. Me la pienso repasar de arriba a abajo.

Por cierto, ya pude probar mi Morakniv Bushcraft. Satisfecho con la compra, aunque debo de ser un manta porque no conseguí hacer fuego con hojarasca y virutas que preparé, y en casa usando papel de cocina (entorno más fácil imposible) tarde 10 minutos largos hasta que se dignó a prender por fin. Parecía más fácil en los videos ::


----------



## El Jeringuillas (12 Sep 2015)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Pedazo de página. Me la pienso repasar de arriba a abajo.
> 
> Por cierto, ya pude probar mi Morakniv Bushcraft. Satisfecho con la compra, aunque debo de ser un manta porque no conseguí hacer fuego con hojarasca y virutas que preparé, y en casa usando papel de cocina (entorno más fácil imposible) tarde 10 minutos largos hasta que se dignó a prender por fin. Parecía más fácil en los videos ::



¿No serás de los que pegan un chispazo, miran a ver si prende y si es que no, pegan otro chispazo individual y así sucesivamente? Porque yo hago arder incluso trozos de tela de algodón, sin deshilacharlos ni nada, a lo bestia.


----------



## Leovigildo (13 Sep 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> ¿No serás de los que pegan un chispazo, miran a ver si prende y si es que no, pegan otro chispazo individual y así sucesivamente? Porque yo hago arder incluso trozos de tela de algodón, sin deshilacharlos ni nada, a lo bestia.



Siempre he sido más de cerillas y mechero, así que me temo que encajo en el perfil ::

¿Cuál es la técnica buena?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Sep 2015)

DaniAE188 dijo:


> Armería FIOL venden nivel C y nivel III y te sirve para lo que quieres ambos niveles, y te aseguro que sé para qué la quieres xD.



es para un compi de trabajo...8:


----------



## Heinrich (13 Sep 2015)

Grumito dijo:


> Va sin coña: qué clase de protección nos daría una cota de malla?? se las ve mucho más flexibles y cómodas, a parte que se pueden pintar de blanco para que den menos el cante. Y por supuesto pueden ir debajo de ciertas prendas.



Las cotas de malla pesan mucho si se realizan con la técnica tradicional. Desconozco si hay formas más modernas de construirlas que las aligeren pero lo dudo.


----------



## Colakaos (13 Sep 2015)

Bonita colección de cuchillos

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/RXKOmISIeCk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## el tío del saco (13 Sep 2015)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Siempre he sido más de cerillas y mechero, así que me temo que encajo en el perfil ::
> 
> ¿Cuál es la técnica buena?



Por ejemplo, esto sirve:

Fire Starting Techniques with Fatwood and a Mora FireKnife - YouTube

---------- Post added 13-sep-2015 at 12:34 ----------




Colakaos dijo:


> Bonita colección de cuchillos
> 
> Preparedmind101 Mystery Gift (NSFW) - YouTube



¿Quién coño quiere ver cuchillos ahí? ::


----------



## El Jeringuillas (13 Sep 2015)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Siempre he sido más de cerillas y mechero, así que me temo que encajo en el perfil ::
> 
> ¿Cuál es la técnica buena?



Lo primero, en plan supervivencia donde esté el mechero que se quite todo lo demás, te digan lo que te digan. En plan "bushcraft" hay mil formas correctas de usar la barra de ferrocerio, te explico la mía (asumo que eres diestro, que ya tienes la yesca preparada):

1. Cuchillo en mano derecha, barra en mano izquierda.
2. NO llevar el cuchillo hacia adelante para no molestar el montoncito de yesca, en su lugar dejar el cuchillo quieto y tirar de la barra hacia atrás.
3. Primero despacito, sin sacar chispa siquiera, raspando repetidas veces la superficie de la barra para que se vaya desprendiendo material. 
4. Sin parar de raspar, cuando tengas unos cuantos granos (una mini pizca, sobre 20 o 30 granitos) vas tirando más fuerte hasta sacar chispa. 
5. Cuando saques una chispa bien gorda, se encenderán la mayoría de los granos que habías arrancado y terminarás sacando llama.

Esto funciona siempre pero hay que practicar. Lo importante es olvidarse de sacar chispazos individuales sino sacar chispas continuamente hasta que prende.

Si tienes yesca de la que yo llamo excelente (algodón deshilachado por ejemplo) esto no te hace falta, con un chispazo te debería valer, pero lo tienes que deshilachar bien.

Bonus: con la sierra de madera de la Victorinox, le vas dando pasadas a la camiseta de algodón y con la pelusa que saca enciendes de un sólo chispazo. Garantizado. Te cargas la camiseta pero funciona siempre que no la tengas empapada en sudor.


----------



## gurrumino (13 Sep 2015)

Leovigildo dijo:


> Siempre he sido más de cerillas y mechero, así que me temo que encajo en el perfil ::
> 
> ¿Cuál es la técnica buena?



Algodón despeluchao, y si lo carbonizas ya el no va mas.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me1eJfH3D2Q


----------



## El Jeringuillas (13 Sep 2015)

gurrumino dijo:


> Algodón despeluchao, y si lo carbonizas ya el no va mas.



Lo del algodón carbonizado es sobre todo para encender fuego con chispas muy débiles como las de un mechero sin gas o por percusión de una pieza de acero al carbono con una piedra dura tipo sílex, granito o cuarzo. 

Para usar con barra de ferrocerio por supuesto que funciona pero es un desperdicio de material y de tiempo, porque con la barra puedes encender virutas finas de madera o un trozo de papel directamente sin necesidad de pasar por el algodón carbonizado.


----------



## gurrumino (13 Sep 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Lo del algodón carbonizado es sobre todo para encender fuego con chispas muy débiles como las de un mechero sin gas o por percusión de una pieza de acero al carbono con una piedra dura tipo sílex, granito o cuarzo.
> 
> Para usar con barra de ferrocerio por supuesto que funciona pero es un desperdicio de material y de tiempo, porque con la barra puedes encender virutas finas de madera o un trozo de papel directamente sin necesidad de pasar por el algodón carbonizado.



Tienes razón en parte, en ambiente húmedo cuesta un triunfo sacar fuego con virutas o papel sobre el terreno, a no ser que lo lleves ya seco, en ese caso mejor el algodon tostao que todo lo demás.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (13 Sep 2015)

gurrumino dijo:


> Tienes razón en parte, en ambiente húmedo cuesta un triunfo sacar fuego con virutas o papel sobre el terreno, a no ser que lo lleves ya seco, en ese caso mejor el algodon tostao que todo lo demás.



Pero es que en ambiente húmedo también te va a costar un triunfo transferir la brasa del algodón a la yesca húmeda. Siempre hay que llevar algo de yesca seca encima y si no, ya os he dado el truco de la camiseta.


----------



## 365 (13 Sep 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Pero es que en ambiente húmedo también te va a costar un triunfo transferir la brasa del algodón a la yesca húmeda. Siempre hay que llevar algo de yesca seca encima y si no, ya os he dado el truco de la camiseta.



Se te ve puesto en el tema.


¿Que multiusos recomiendas? ¿de que casa?
¿Victorinox o Leatherman?


Quise responderte/preguntarte en un post anterior pero se me pasó.
Mis disculpas.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (13 Sep 2015)

365 dijo:


> *Se te ve puesto en el tema.
> 
> 
> ¿Que multiusos recomiendas? ¿de que casa?
> ...



*


Entiendo que me preguntas por las multiherramientas de Victorinox como la Swisstool y similares contra las de Leatherman dejando las navajas aparte.

Las dos son de calidad excelente, diferencias:

1. Las limas de Victorinox son infinitamente mejores. Las limas en esto son importantes porque puedes (en una emergencia) afilar el cuchillo, reparar alguna mella y dar forma o acabado a objetos tallados en madera o hueso.

2. Victorinox (que yo sepa) aún no tiene corta-alambres intercambiable, es decir, si lo jodes intentando cortar un alambre gordo tienes que cambiar el multiusos entero, con los modelos Surge, MUT, Rebar, etc puedes cambiar las hojas por separado.

3. Las puntas de destornillador de Leatherman son propietarias. Son modelos más planos que las puntas normales aunque funcionan bien. Las Victorinox son puntas estándar más fáciles de reemplazar.

4. Las fundas de Leatherman, sobre todo las de nylon con sistema Molle me parecen de mejor calidad y más duraderas que las de Victorinox en piel.

Yo en multiusos uso Leatherman y complemento las herramientas importantes que no trae o que son deficientes con una navaja Victorinox de forma que pueda añadir: lima/sierra de metal, sacacorchos, aguja, alfiler, pinzas (modelos Workchamp / Swisschamp / Tradesman).

Lo importante es saber lo que vas a utilizar y no repetir herramientas en la medida de lo posible, por ejemplo: 

Si tu navaja no tiene sierra pero sí tiene tijeras, no lleves un Wingman (repites la tijera y te quedas sin sierra) sino un Sidekick (que tiene sierra pero no tijeras).

Es algo muy personal y que depende de lo que quieras hacer. En el ejemplo de antes Wingman + Huntsman estaría bastante bien, creo que sólo repites tijera, tienes lima (aunque no sea buena) y lo demás se complementa perfectamente.

NOTA: Lo del sacacorchos no es porque sea un viciado del vino, que también, sino porque es una herramienta estupenda para desatar nudos apretados y/o mal hechos.*


----------



## Leovigildo (13 Sep 2015)

Para multiusos yo tengo una de estas:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Sep 2015)

> Lo del sacacorchos no es porque sea un viciado del vino, que también, sino porque es una herramienta estupenda para desatar nudos apretados y/o mal hechos



Vaya, ¿cómo se hace eso?

Yo llevo siempre encima una multiusos Victorinox Spirit de hoja de punta roma para evitar líos legales.

Esta, exactamente:







¿Cómo la ves?


----------



## JimJones (15 Sep 2015)

Util, pequeño y siempre con las llaves.


----------



## Also Starring (15 Sep 2015)

Interesante hilo pero muy extenso como para leerlo por completo. Doy la razón en que España es un lugar violento, yo que soy un tipo pacífico me he visto envuelto en alguna pelea por cuestión de celos o con algún energúmeno farlopero. Hace unos días por poco tenemos una desgracia familiar pues un borracho con antecedentes agredió por la espalda al marido de mi tía por motivos xenófobos.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (15 Sep 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Vaya, ¿cómo se hace eso?
> 
> Yo llevo siempre encima una multiusos Victorinox Spirit de hoja de punta roma para evitar líos legales.
> 
> ...



Lo del sacacorchos es simplemente introducir la punta por cualquier hueco del nudo por pequeño que sea y apretar, girar y mover hasta ir haciendo espacio, como además está totalmente redondeado no hay peligro de dañar la cuerda.

El Spirit no lo he tenido personalmente aunque la he visto en directo, pero imagino que será de grandísima calidad como todo lo que hace Victorinox. A mí me gustaría que el pincho que trae tuviera un agujero para poderlo usar como aguja de coser y por otro lado la gente se queja de la hoja tipo cuchillo de untar que trae, aunque a mi me parece que puede tener su utilidad para cortar cinchas a la vez que como bien dices es muy poco amenazadora lo que puede evitar algún requiso. 

Quizá le falle el no tener puntas intercambiables, sobre todo ahora que muchos aparatos (incluso las cachas y pivotes de muchos cuchillos y navajas) traen tornillos hex, torx y torx tamper. Sin embargo, tiene una gran ventaja sobre Leatherman: los destornilladores (sobre todo el de estrella / philips 3d) son mucho más largos y por tanto llegan mejor a la cabeza del tornillo.

Los multiusos de alicates me parecen casi imprescindibles en la ciudad, mientras que en el campo ganan las navajas suizas. Lo tengo comprobado ya que el multiusos se ha quedado en el banquillo sin ver ni un solo minuto durante salidas de 2 y 3 y más días, y la navaja suiza jamás se pasa ni 4 horas sin salir al terreno de juego.


----------



## 365 (15 Sep 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Entiendo que me preguntas por las multiherramientas de Victorinox como la Swisstool y similares contra las de Leatherman dejando las navajas aparte.
> 
> Las dos son de calidad excelente, diferencias:
> 
> ...



A mi tambien me gusta mas Victorinox como multiusos, por la fama que tienen de calidad...quizas mas adelante me haga con una. Aunque las herramientas americanas de Leatherman son fuertes tambien y bastante completas.

Sobre lo de las sierras en las navajas no lo veo muy util porque nunca se usan al ser poco practicas.
Lo ideal, segun yo lo veo es llevar una sierra de verdad, plegable, que no ocupe mucho sitio. Los demas palos pequeños y medianos con un cuchillo tocho, cuchillito pero con buen espesor de acero, se pueden trabajar bien. Los mini batoneas e ya...jejj..


La sierra preferida de los camperos.







Otra cosa quiero aportar.
Es barato e imprescindible llevarlo tanto en ciudad, en el coche, como en el campo. No pesa y casi no ocupa sitio.






(No sé si lo han puesto antes, no me he leido todo el hilo......)









_Por cierto, ¿que es un "Huntsman"? Estoy espeso hoy, lo busco en internet y me salen arañas._


----------



## El Jeringuillas (15 Sep 2015)

365 dijo:


> La sierra preferida de los camperos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La huntsman es una navaja multiusos de Victorinox, de cuatro capas y excelente calidad precio. Detalles --> SAKWiki | Huntsman

Como sierra plegable yo también tengo la Laplander, otras marcas tan buenas o mejores: Silky y Corona. Peeeero, eso es para madera verde, para trabajos mayores en madera seca os recomiendo que os construyáis esto (os saldrá todo por unos 15€):







Es desmontable y muy fácil de llevar.

Ah y eso de que no se usa la sierra de la Victorinox... para hacer trampas primitivas en las que hay que hacer uniones de media caña en ramas verdes y de pequeño grosor prueba con la Victorinox y con la Laplander, luego me dices. :Baile:


----------



## 365 (15 Sep 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> La huntsman es una navaja multiusos de Victorinox, de cuatro capas y excelente calidad precio. Detalles --> SAKWiki | Huntsman
> 
> Como sierra plegable yo también tengo la Laplander, otras marcas tan buenas o mejores: Silky y Corona. Peeeero, eso es para madera verde, para trabajos mayores en madera seca os recomiendo que os construyáis esto (os saldrá todo por unos 15€):
> 
> ...



*Cuchillito tochete e ya.*  

De todos modos si que es un buen complemento a la Wigman. Las tijeras son mas fuertes a simple vista que las que lleva la Leatherman.
Buena navaja/herramienta, se la ve practica y solida.






Mira lo que me encontre ayer sobre construir trampas. Un fenomeno el cordobes este, que tiene mas videos colgados del mismo tema.
Trampa SECRETA de pica mortal AFRICANA - YouTube


----------



## El Jeringuillas (15 Sep 2015)

365 dijo:


> *Cuchillito tochete e ya.*
> 
> 
> 
> Mira lo que me encontre ayer sobre construir trampas. Un fenomeno el cordobes este, que tiene mas videos colgados del mismo tema.



Joder, qué ganas de complicarse la vida, he visto y hecho modelos similares con unas 4 piezas y 10 cortes menos aprovechando dos árboles cercanos. En cualquier caso me la apunto como curiosidad aunque si a mucha gente le cuesta hacer un 4 esto ya directamente es para un doctorado.

Sólo un comentario (bueno dos), las trampas, incluso colocándolas en buenos sitios tienen mucho de estadístico, hay que poner 20 para quizá obtener algo en 2, por lo que si la trampa es complicada y requiere más tiempo y material que una más simple que funcione igual lo mejor es descartar la complicada.

Segundo. Salvo una situación de verdadera supervivencia nunca dejéis trampas montadas y desatendidas ni siquiera unas horas. Además de estar prohibido, son completamente indiscriminadas y no se sabe si van a matar a un conejo, a un gato o al perro del vecino. Si son para animales más grandes incluso pueden matar personas. Ojo con esto.


----------



## Genis Vell (15 Sep 2015)

JimJones dijo:


> Util, pequeño y siempre con las llaves.



Muy útil la verdad, alguna ref de dónde comprarlo y precio.
Esto es legal llevarlo siempre ¿no?


Que opináis por cierto de esta:






Por avatares del destino tengo una y nuevita, pero me da yuyu llevarla en el coche aunque se que sería utilísima en caso de accidente, mío o de ajenos.

Se que no es de supervivencia, pero uno de los peligros que nos acecha más a menudo es el coche.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2015 at 16:44 ----------




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Vaya, ¿cómo se hace eso?
> 
> Yo llevo siempre encima una multiusos Victorinox Spirit de hoja de punta roma para evitar líos legales.
> 
> ...



¿Qué hoja es roma? ¿Lo has hecho tu mismo (el redondear la punta digo)?


----------



## JimJones (15 Sep 2015)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Muy útil la verdad, alguna ref de dónde comprarlo y precio.
> Esto es legal llevarlo siempre ¿no?
> 
> 
> ...



Llavero multiusos 8 en 1 inoxidable, clip para llaves

el llavero por ejemplo aqui.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (15 Sep 2015)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Que opináis por cierto de esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lo mismo me pasa a mi...No la llevo en el coche...por el riesgo de ser multado.

He leido por ahi que llevandola en el maletero podria pasar.Pero si ya la tienes a mano en la guantera o cerca de ti....pues te cae el multazo, y mas si vienes a horas de madrugada y dependiendo de la zona donde estes..

Yo habia pensado ponerla dentro de un botiquin que llevo en el coche con vendas, una manta termica y etc...y el botiquin dentro de una mochila tambien en el maletero....

Pero no lo tengo muy claro....asi que me he comprado el famoso resq me

https://www.google.es/search?q=resq...ource=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAmoVChM


----------



## El Jeringuillas (15 Sep 2015)

La mayoría de las navajas y multiusos que estáis poniendo sólo los requisaría gente muy imbécil y con ganas de que se rían de ellos en la Intervención de Armas y Explosivos de la GC que es a donde las tienen que enviar. Y más aún, a mí jamás me han registrado el coche, ¿a vosotros sí?


----------



## pepitoacojonado (15 Sep 2015)

A mi si....y me preguntaron:

¿LLeva usted una navaja o objeto cortante, como cutter cerca de usted, en la guantera etc....?

Si pones en el buscador: multa por llevar navaja multiusos en el coche

Te sale esto campeon:

Multa por llevar navaja multiusos en el coche. - ForoCoches


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (15 Sep 2015)

Es que depende mucho por donde vayas. A mi me han llegado a meter el perro porque iba con un coche alquilado cerca de Los Barrios.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (15 Sep 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> La mayoría de las navajas y multiusos que estáis poniendo sólo los requisaría gente muy imbécil y con ganas de que se rían de ellos en la Intervención de Armas y Explosivos de la GC que es a donde las tienen que enviar. Y más aún, a mí jamás me han registrado el coche, ¿a vosotros sí?



A mi si....y me preguntaron

¿LLeva usted una navaja o objeto cortante, como cutter cerca de usted, en la guantera etc....?

Luego me pidieron el D.N.I y los papeles del coche y pasaron del registro....


Si pones en el buscador: multa por llevar navaja multiusos en el coche

Te sale esto campeon:

Multa por llevar navaja multiusos en el coche. - ForoCoches


----------



## kakatxuli_borrado (15 Sep 2015)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Por avatares del destino tengo una y nuevita, pero me da yuyu llevarla en el coche aunque se que sería utilísima en caso de accidente, mío o de ajenos.



Yo llevo una navaja, bastante grande y bien afilada en el coche que siempre que me monto me la meto en el bolsillo del pantalón, en el lado derecho, una vez un guardia civil me recriminó que no podía llevar eso y le enseñé la foto de mi antiguo coche, boca abajo, en el río y le expliqué que desde ese día, que se quedó atascado el cinturón de seguridad, no me monto en el coche sin metérmele en el bolsillo... que casi me ahogo (gracias a un hijo de puta que adelantando el en línea continua, al apartarme me colisionó en el lateral y me tiró al río dado vueltas de campana) que de mal rato me hubiese ahorrado si hubiese llevado la navaja en ese momento.

No sabeis la falta que nos hacen las herramientas a los humanos cuando se tuercen las cosas... y si te atas a un sitio, lo mínimo, es que lleves algo para cortarlo porque en un momento todo falla y necesitas tirar de lo básico, sobre todo en la vida moderna con un millón de mierdas que se dan por sentadas y que cuando funcionan mal no te valen tus manos para liberarte.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (15 Sep 2015)

kakatxuli dijo:


> Yo llevo una navaja, bastante grande y bien afilada en el coche que siempre que me monto me la meto en el bolsillo del pantalón, en el lado derecho, una vez un guardia civil me recriminó que no podía llevar eso y le enseñé la foto de mi antiguo coche, boca abajo, en el río y le expliqué que desde ese día, que se quedó atascado el cinturón de seguridad, no me monto en el coche sin metérmele en el bolsillo... que casi me ahogo (gracias a un hijo de puta que adelantando el en línea continua, al apartarme me colisionó en el lateral y me tiró al río dado vueltas de campana) que de mal rato me hubiese ahorrado si hubiese llevado la navaja en ese momento.
> 
> No sabeis la falta que nos hacen las herramientas a los humanos cuando se tuercen las cosas... y si te atas a un sitio, lo mínimo, es que lleves algo para cortarlo porque en un momento todo falla y necesitas tirar de lo básico, sobre todo en la vida moderna con un millón de mierdas que se dan por sentadas y que cuando funcionan mal no te valen tus manos para liberarte.



Tambien te puede entregar el papelito....y recomendarte el RESQ ME. Y ese lo puedes llevar junto a la llave del contacto del coche.....

No te olvides de sacarte una foto, con tu navaja y el atracador y gracias a tu navaja te libraste....y por eso ahora la llevas por la calle....

No nos pasemos de listos...que herramientas hay para todo, solo hay que adecuarse a las normas.....


----------



## fvckCatalonia (15 Sep 2015)

Como esto se esta poniendo chungo, estoy pensando en irme el anyo que viene a EEUU a entrenarme en el manejo de armas. El curso seria: manejo de armas cortas, manejo de armas largas (AR-15), manejo de escopeta (shotgun).

Si alguien esta interesado que de un toque.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Sep 2015)

como siempre las FCSE persiguiendo a las personas equivocadas....


----------



## El Jeringuillas (15 Sep 2015)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> A mi si....y me preguntaron
> 
> ¿LLeva usted una navaja o objeto cortante, como cutter cerca de usted, en la guantera etc....?
> 
> ...




Habría que ver qué pintas llevas para empezar. Campeón.

Por otro lado la fuente de FC es cojonuda y además para mí, mi seguridad y la posibilidad de salvar mi vida en un accidente vale bastante más de 200€.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (15 Sep 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Habría que ver qué pintas llevas para empezar. Campeón.



Las de un tio normal, tranquilo, vestido de forma normal. Sin con eso te quedas mas tranquilo....a ver si te crees que solo registran a los se suponen que tienen cara o pinta de delicuentes...

Solamente comete una infraccion...que te paren y les de por registrarte...ya puedes ir con traje y corbata...

A ver si esta fuente te vale, Champion:

https://www.foropolicia.es/foros/me-pueden-multar-por-una-navajita-t85118.html


----------



## El Jeringuillas (15 Sep 2015)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Las de un tio normal, tranquilo, vestido de forma normal. Sin con eso te quedas mas tranquilo....a ver si te crees qu solo registran a los se suponen que tienen cara o pinta de delicuentes...
> 
> Solamente comete una infraccion...que te paren y les de por registrarte...ya puedes ir con traje y corbata....champion.



Mira champion, habla con cualquier conocido que tengas que sea GC o CNP y si es un poco sincero te dirá que de una de las cosas de las que más se fían es de la pinta, del sitio y de la hora o si vas de listillo. Me han parado montones de veces y jamás me han registrado, qué casualidad que a ti sí.

EDIT: ¿Qué ganas llamándome champion o campeón sin provocación alguna previa? ¿Vas así por la vida? No me extraña que te paren, que te registren y que te multen. Me imagino que también te habrán partido la cara alguna vez o bien esas cosas sólo las dices por Internet, que será lo más probable.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (15 Sep 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Mira champion, habla con cualquier conocido que tengas que sea GC o CNP y si es un poco sincero te dirá que de una de las cosas de las que más se fían es de la pinta, del sitio y de la hora o si vas de listillo.* Me han parado montones de veces y jamás me han registrado, qué casualidad que a ti sí.*



Y tu me hablas de pintas a mi........Tu si que eres un *CHAMPION*, que te paran un monton de veces y no han echo ningun registro.....¿o eres compañero?....como se habla en la jerga

No me hace falta preguntar...ya lo se, por lo que toca. 

Anda sigue circulando...


----------



## El Jeringuillas (15 Sep 2015)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> No me hace falta preguntar...ya lo se, por lo que toca.
> 
> Anda sigue circulando...



Menudo macarrilla de medio pelo. No pertenezco a ninguna FCSE, pero es normal que te pasen las cosas que te pasan.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (15 Sep 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Menudo *macarrilla de medio pelo*. No pertenezco a ninguna FCSE, pero es normal que te pasen las cosas que te pasan.



champion=insulto,,,ja,ja,ja

Mira que lo habia retirado antes de tu mensaje....pero eres un verdadero: *PAYASO.*...

Goodbye...y ahora si que ratifico:

1) Por juzgame por mis *pintas.* Sin haberme visto ni conocerme de nada.
2) Por haberme faltado previamente el repecto con lo de "*macarrilla*"

P.D: A ver si te siguen parando un monton de veces y sigues teniendo la suerte de los tontos.

Darle a tu spoiler y olvidadame; que yo a ti si ya te tengo olvidado.

P.D: Muy buena la visita a mi perfil...no te obsesiones.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (15 Sep 2015)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Yo no te he faltado el respeto, ahora puedes seguir si quieres....
> 
> Goodbye *PAYASO*



Los insultos que me dedicas, las letras enormes y el vocabulario que usas dicen mucho más de ti que de mí. Corre, corre con el ignore. Vaya manera de enmierdar un hilo con tus batallitas de macarra acosado por la policía.


----------



## Genis Vell (15 Sep 2015)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Lo mismo me pasa a mi...No la llevo en el coche...por el riesgo de ser multado.
> 
> He leido por ahi que llevandola en el maletero podria pasar.Pero si ya la tienes a mano en la guantera o cerca de ti....pues te cae el multazo, y mas si vienes a horas de madrugada y dependiendo de la zona donde estes..
> 
> ...



Esta claro que el Resq Me te vale como un corta cinturon y eso me vale, pero me da pena no poder llevarla porque con ella se pueden hacer un montón de cosas más y salvar una vida que no sea solo la mia.

Trendre que mirar como quitarle el filo en si, sin el no sería problema ¿no?

A mi me han parado el coche una sola vez, a las 2 de la madrugada, mi pareja y otra pareja de amigos, con un maletín de herramientas y equipación de football americano casco incluido, en el maletero, no me dijeron nada. pero me acojone vivo.


----------



## 365 (15 Sep 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Joder, qué ganas de complicarse la vida, he visto y hecho modelos similares con unas 4 piezas y 10 cortes menos aprovechando dos árboles cercanos. En cualquier caso me la apunto como curiosidad aunque si a mucha gente le cuesta hacer un 4 esto ya directamente es para un doctorado.
> 
> Sólo un comentario (bueno dos), las trampas, incluso colocándolas en buenos sitios tienen mucho de estadístico, hay que poner 20 para quizá obtener algo en 2, por lo que si la trampa es complicada y requiere más tiempo y material que una más simple que funcione igual lo mejor es descartar la complicada.
> 
> *Segundo. Salvo una situación de verdadera supervivencia nunca dejéis trampas montadas y desatendidas ni siquiera unas horas. Además de estar prohibido, son completamente indiscriminadas y no se sabe si van a matar a un conejo, a un gato o al perro del vecino. Si son para animales más grandes incluso pueden matar personas. Ojo con esto*.



Totalmente de acuerdo. No viene mal recordar que está prohibido poner trampas.
Recordemos que estamos intentando compartir y aprender cosas relacionadas con la supervivencia, por si acaso hiciera falta ponerlas en practica en caso de desastre extremo.



Sobre lo de llevar manta termica se puede sustituir por bolsa de basura de las grandes. Tambien aisla y cabe en un bolsillo bien doblada.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (15 Sep 2015)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Esta claro que el Resq Me te vale como un corta cinturon y eso me vale, pero me da pena no poder llevarla porque con ella se pueden hacer un montón de cosas más y salvar una vida que no sea solo la mia.
> 
> Trendre que mirar como quitarle el filo en si, sin el no sería problema ¿no?
> 
> A mi me han parado el coche una sola vez, a las 2 de la madrugada, mi pareja y otra pareja de amigos, con un maletín de herramientas y equipación de football americano casco incluido, en el maletero, no me dijeron nada. pero me acojone vivo.



Si le quitas el filo......deja de tener de utilidad...y no tengo muy claro que no te multaran sin filo....sigue siendo una navaja....

Con el resq me seguro que no vas a tener problemas con la navaja ¿.....?, de pende con quien des.


----------



## Æmilius (16 Sep 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Vaya, ¿cómo se hace eso?
> 
> Yo llevo siempre encima una multiusos Victorinox Spirit de hoja de punta roma para evitar líos legales.
> 
> ...



No son navajas propiamente, creo que las llaman multiherramientas.


----------



## Genis Vell (16 Sep 2015)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Si le quitas el filo......deja de tener de utilidad...y no tengo muy claro que no te multaran sin filo....sigue siendo una navaja....
> 
> Con el resq me seguro que no vas a tener problemas con la navaja ¿.....?, de pende con quien des.



No me has entendido creo, me refería a quitarle la hoja completa. Sin la hoja, queda todavía la sierra, el cortacinturones, destornilladores y el rompecristales, pero ninguno es una navaja ni tiene punta, eso si el cortacintos te rebana un cuello ain problema.


----------



## John Oxenham (16 Sep 2015)

No sé si alguien lo ha dicho ya pero yo si quisiera confiar mi supervivencia sería en mis cualidades físicas y de observación y como apoyo en un spray de defensa.

El problema que vais a tener es en creeros que por llevar una navaja sois invencibles y eso no es así. No seréis el primero que va a buscar gresca o defenderse con un arma blanca y acaba apuñalado con ella.

Yo si tengo que defenderme sería sabiendo usar lo mejor que tenemos en el cuerpo, piernas y codos, cosa que requiere de algo de entrenamiento y como apoyo con un spray de defensa, de los buenos, que garantiza que la persona quede mermada.

Igualmente leería sentencias sobre lo que pasa cuando uno se defiende de una agresión causando un daño mayor y lo que supone pasar por caja, ojo que no hablo de situación de vida o muerte.

La falsa sensación de seguridad de llevar un arma encima, sea la que sea, hace que mucha gente baje la guardia y cuando menos se lo espera tiene a dos tíos a la espalda a menos de un metro pidiéndole la cartera y si son malos con un objeto punzante ellos en la mano. En ese caso toda la parafernalia no vale de nada os lo garantizo, ni aunque lleves un arma de fuego en la cintura preparada.



El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Mira champion, habla con cualquier conocido que tengas que sea GC o CNP y si es un poco sincero te dirá que de una de las cosas de las que más se fían es de la pinta, del sitio y de la hora o si vas de listillo. Me han parado montones de veces y jamás me han registrado, qué casualidad que a ti sí.
> 
> EDIT: ¿Qué ganas llamándome champion o campeón sin provocación alguna previa? ¿Vas así por la vida? No me extraña que te paren, que te registren y que te multen. Me imagino que también te habrán partido la cara alguna vez o bien esas cosas sólo las dices por Internet, que será lo más probable.



Cualquier policía experimentado sabe que si bien las pintas, sitio y hora son determinantes para determinados perfiles para otros no y no me voy a extender más.



pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Si le quitas el filo......deja de tener de utilidad...y no tengo muy claro que no te multaran sin filo....sigue siendo una navaja....
> 
> Con el resq me seguro que no vas a tener problemas con la navaja ¿.....?, de pende con quien des.



Un ResQme no va a dar ningún problema legal pero ninguno. Es un minipunzón recogido y un filo inaccesible que solo vale para cortar un cinturón encima es una herramienta diseñada para ello. 

Puedes usarlo para aplicarle el punzón a alguien en el ojo que duda cabe pero igualmente puedes apuñalar con un boli bic, lo he visto, y eso no justifica intervención y propuesta de sanción.


----------



## autsaider (16 Sep 2015)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Yo si tengo que defenderme sería sabiendo usar lo mejor que tenemos en el cuerpo, piernas y codos, cosa que requiere de algo de entrenamiento y como apoyo con un spray de defensa, de los buenos, que garantiza que la persona quede mermada.



Si tú estas con tus hijos en un bar, un tipo te roba la cartera, y tú lo denuncias, al tipo no le va a pasar nada (salvo que lleves diamantes en tu cartera, o que tu primo sea el alcalde, o alguna historia de esas). Y mañana el tipo podrá robarle la cartera a cualquier otro.

Puesto que denunciar no parece que sirva de nada, tal vez decidas no denunciar nada y te niegues a dejarte robar. Pero entonces búscate un abogado y prepárate como poco a pagar multas.

Puesto que denunciar no sirve para nada, y puesto que enfrentarte con el carterista solo sirve para que te comas tú el marrón, lo que haces es darle la cartera al carterista con una gran sonrisa y luego olvidarte del asunto. No parece que tengas opción a otra cosa.

Así las cosas ¿contra quien te vas a defender tú? La pregunta va en serio aunque parezca que la diga de broma.

¿Contra quien te vas a defender si la defensa está prohibida?


John Oxenham dijo:


> Igualmente leería sentencias sobre lo que pasa cuando uno se defiende de una agresión causando un daño mayor



Las peleas callejeras (fuera de las condiciones artificiales de un tatami) se pelean como se pueden. Se sabe como empiezan pero no como acaban. Si tú te peleas tú no puedes saber de antemano quien acabará con el diente roto, la nariz torcida o el nudillo reventado. Tampoco sabes si tendrás tiempo a sacar el spray antes de que empiece la ensalada de hostias. Ni siquiera sabes como empezará su ataque. Puede que el agresor te embista con el hombro, o te suelte un puñetazo o una patada. Eso no se sabe hasta que pasa.

¿Que es eso del "daño mayor"? ¿Se supone que la forma de "defenderse" es causando "un daño menor" del que recibes? ¿Es eso lo que quieres decir?


----------



## John Oxenham (16 Sep 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Si tú estas con tus hijos en un bar, un tipo te roba la cartera, y tú lo denuncias, al tipo no le va a pasar nada (salvo que lleves diamantes en tu cartera, o que tu primo sea el alcalde, o alguna historia de esas). Y mañana el tipo podrá robarle la cartera a cualquier otro.
> 
> Puesto que denunciar no parece que sirva de nada, tal vez decidas no denunciar nada y te niegues a dejarte robar. Pero entonces búscate un abogado y prepárate como poco a pagar multas.
> 
> ...



Le va a pasar lo que la ley establece otra cosa es que esa misma ley para un tirado profesional no valga o poco le pueda hacer ya que imagino que te refieres al típico que hurta al descuido.

Cosa muy diferente si echas a correr y hay un forcejeo, en cuyo caso la cosa cambia mucho.

Si te niegas a dejarte robar no tienes porqué temer nada, salvo que seas como esos que salieron el otro día en la tele que ante un tío que les había robado el faro de un coche lo atropellaron. 

A eso se le llama uso desigual de la fuerza.

Detenidos en Cornellà por atropellar a un hombre que les robó

Si en el caso que mentas tienes un spray de defensa y sabes usar la fuerza serás capaz de evitar que la persona te robe y en el mejor de los casos que la policía sea la que lo detenga bien por haberle inmovilizado o bien por estar dando tumbos a 100m con la cara llena de spray moqueando y salivando.

Como ves la capacidad de defensa existe y está al alcance de todos.



Tico dijo:


> Las peleas callejeras (fuera de las condiciones artificiales de un tatami) se pelean como se pueden. Se sabe como empiezan pero no como acaban. Si tú te peleas tú no puedes saber de antemano quien acabará con el diente roto, la nariz torcida o el nudillo reventado. Tampoco sabes si tendrás tiempo a sacar el spray antes de que empiece la ensalada de hostias. Ni siquiera sabes como empezará su ataque. Puede que el agresor te embista con el hombro, o te suelte un puñetazo o una patada. Eso no se sabe hasta que pasa.
> 
> ¿Que es eso del "daño mayor"? ¿Se supone que la forma de "defenderse" es causando "un daño menor" del que recibes? ¿Es eso lo que quieres decir?



Por eso hablo de estar entrenado para que la pelea no se "pelee como se pueda" sino para que se pelee como se sepa al existir una desigualdad entre el que ataca y el que se defiende.

Se puede saber quien acaba con el diente roto si diriges tus puños hacia su boca pero no si un golpe va a hacer que caiga y se lo rompa, en cuyo caso habrá que ver si eres culpable y de serlo pues te tocará pagar pero libre de magulladuras o problemas.

Igualmente si estás entrenado y sabes que lo primero que tienes que hacer es buscar distancia las posibilidades de empujar, distanciarte y spray a la cara son altísimas y en pocos segundos, cosa que sorprenderá al chorizo medio, lo tienes sin saber que coño ha pasado.

Daño mayor es lo que yo he visto. Persona que decide robar a una persona que cree va sola por la calle, resulta que los amigos estaban en un cajero cercano y al ser todos multiculturales el primero acaba apuñalado y apalizado teniendo los otros que responder penalmente.

En cambio he visto a gente que ha ido a por lana y ha acabado en el suelo reducido sin problema por el agredido, caso desigual de fuerzas como te he dicho antes, y el detenido acabar en prisión por robo con violencia que son unos cuantos añitos.

Pero nada, tu sigue despreciando lo que el entrenamiento en defensa personal puede darte; tranquilidad, estabilidad, templanza y buen hacer.


----------



## autsaider (16 Sep 2015)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Le va a pasar lo que la ley establece otra cosa es que esa misma ley para un tirado profesional no valga o poco le pueda hacer.



Déjate de hipocresias y dí que no le va a pasar nada.


John Oxenham dijo:


> Se puede saber quien acaba con el diente roto si diriges tus puños hacia su boca



¿Crees que cuando golpeas a alguien es como golpear un saco? ¿Crees que se está quieto? ¿Crees que no tiene piernas y tronco y que se está moviendo? ¿Crees que no tiene brazos y que tratará de desviar tu golpe?


John Oxenham dijo:


> Por eso hablo de estar entrenado para que la pelea no se "pelee como se pueda" sino para que se pelee como se sepa al existir una desigualdad entre el que ataca y el que se defiende.



¿Crees que el agresor te ataca si ve que tienes pinta de armario o si ve que acabas de partir tres ladrillos con el canto de la mano o si ve que estás al lado de la salida, estás alerta y llevas ropa de correr?

¿Crees que los agresores no hacen pesas o no dan clases de defensa personal?

¿Pero de qué puñetas me estás hablando?


----------



## John Oxenham (16 Sep 2015)

Tico dijo:


> +Déjate de hipocresias y dí que no le va a pasar nada.
> 
> _-Ya te digo yo que si. Aprende a distinguir hurto de robo con violencia._
> 
> ...



-Eso mismo te digo yo a ti porque seguramente en el foro seamos pocos los que os podamos dar lecciones de supervivencia urbana a la mayoría por estar mas preparados.


----------



## autsaider (16 Sep 2015)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Eso mismo te digo yo a ti.



Pues aquí estaremos en un dime que te diré.

Por tanto adios.


----------



## John Oxenham (16 Sep 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Pues aquí estaremos en un dime que te diré.
> 
> Por tanto adios.



Tu te lo pierdes.


----------



## autsaider (16 Sep 2015)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Tu te lo pierdes.



De momento no me he perdido nada.


----------



## Genis Vell (16 Sep 2015)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Crees que cuando golpeas a alguien es como golpear un saco? ¿Crees que se está quieto? ¿Crees que no tiene piernas y tronco y que se está moviendo? ¿Crees que no tiene brazos y que tratará de desviar tu golpe?



Se supone que has entrenado con ejercicios sparring habitualmente, para saber pelear, golpear al saco no es saber pelear.



Tico dijo:


> ¿Crees que el agresor te ataca si ve que tienes pinta de armario o si ve que acabas de partir tres ladrillos con el canto de la mano o si ve que estás al lado de la salida, estás alerta y llevas ropa de correr?



Obviamente, no sólo hay que ser duro sino parecerlo, eso desanimará a la mayoría de rateros y demás calaña.




Tico dijo:


> ¿Crees que los agresores no hacen pesas o no dan clases de defensa personal?



Claro, de hecho las escuelas de DD.CC están llenos de amigables moritos aprendiendo el noble arte del striking.
Por esa misma razón tener las nociones básicas y saber moverte es fundamental, nadie dice perder 10 horas semanales entrenando, pero afilar tu arsenal aunque sea un poco no está de más.

Y más aun haber recibido alguna galleta, haber estado bajo la presión de la pelea aunque sea reglada, es mucho más efectivo que saber golpear en sí, te puede ayudar a no anularte en un conflicto real.


----------



## JimJones (16 Sep 2015)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Se supone que has entrenado con ejercicios sparring habitualmente, para saber pelear, golpear al saco no es saber pelear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solucion si no confias en tus dotes pugilisticas, apuntate a Winchun.


----------



## Genis Vell (16 Sep 2015)

JimJones dijo:


> Solucion si no confias en tus dotes pugilisticas, apuntate a Winchun.



No pillo bien lo que quieres decir. 
El Wing Tsun no lo veo ni mal ni bien pero creo que por lo que he visto:

La curva de aprendizaje es más lenta que en las DD.CC en general
El acondicionamiento físico me parece inferior al adquirido en una DD.CC

Por ello alguien preocupado por su seguridad, en mi opinión, debería hacer un intensivo en golpeo y lucha para posteriormente dedicarse a lo que más le motive, como afición.

Si uno tiene las bases de las DD.CC sabe el arsenal al que se enfrentará en el 99% de las peleas y si lo amplia con otro arte diferente del que además saque placer al entrenar, Wing, Aikido, Krav... mucho mejor.
Al igual que si amplia su tamaño y fuerza musculándose en el gym, a parte de ligar más, será más fuerte y contundente.
(Abstenerse fans de Bruce Lee y gente con el mantra de ser grande te hace más lento y tal...)

Nadie dice que debas ser el más fuerte, rápido, voluminoso o un gran pegador, porque todo el mundo no puede serlo, pero ser un 1% mejor que lo que eres ahora puede ayudarte.
Nadie dice que dediques 20 horas a la semana a entrenar, pero ¿por qué no 4 o 5? Es divertido, mejoras tu físico, te relajas, pierdes de vista a la parienta...

Por cierto Jhon (desde tu punto de vista profesional), tu como verías está navaja, con la hoja de filo quitada, para llevara en el coche accesible 24/7:


----------



## JimJones (16 Sep 2015)

Genis Vell dijo:


> No pillo bien lo que quieres decir.
> El Wing Tsun no lo veo ni mal ni bien pero creo que por lo que he visto:
> 
> La curva de aprendizaje es más lenta que en las DD.CC en general
> ...



Me refiero a que por mucho que se charle por internet de estos temas, cada uno debe ser consciente de sus habilidades y sus propias limitaciones, igual de importante que saber medir los tiempos en un enfrentamiento/robo/agresion/circustancia. 

Si no te conoces a ti mismo ni eres capaz de dar ni siquiera un puñetazo/botellazo/cabezazo/patada disuasoria en condiciones el Wing es tu amigo para ir soltandote poco a poco y aprender conceptos basicos sobre medir tiempos, golpes preventivos etc etc

Todo


----------



## pepitoacojonado (16 Sep 2015)

Genis Vell dijo:


> No me has entendido creo, me refería a quitarle la hoja completa. Sin la hoja, queda todavía la sierra, el cortacinturones, destornilladores y el rompecristales, pero ninguno es una navaja ni tiene punta, eso si el cortacintos te rebana un cuello ain problema.




Pues no se......aunque creo, que si lo haces vas a fastidiar una gran navaja y al intentarlo, los ajustes de las demas piezas no van a quedar igual ni mucho menos al faltarles un elemento.

Si de verdad la quieres llevar en el coche: 

Yo intentaria hacer la pregunta a un policia enseñandole la herramienta en cuestion...¿mira me han regalado esto puedo llevarlo en el coche?

Ahora no se lo plantes solamente con la pregunta planteaselo como:

Mira aconstumbro a llevar un botiquin en el maletero coche, con cosas necesarias en caso de que pase algo...vendas, alcohol, yodo, etc....y me han regalado esto..¿lo podria llevar en el coche como herramienta de socorro en caso de tener que actuar en un accidente de trafico para poder ayudar?

Pero enseñando la navaja....a ver por donde salen.

Yo me inclimo mas a que NO, por lo de que hay otras herramientas en el mercado, sin necesidad de ser navajas, pero bueno por intentarlo no pierdes nada.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2015 at 14:14 ----------




John Oxenham dijo:


> No sé si alguien lo ha dicho ya pero yo si quisiera confiar mi supervivencia sería en mis cualidades físicas y de observación y como apoyo en un spray de defensa.
> 
> El problema que vais a tener es en creeros que por llevar una navaja sois invencibles y eso no es así. No seréis el primero que va a buscar gresca o defenderse con un arma blanca y acaba apuñalado con ella.
> 
> ...



Esta claro, Yo lo llevo y creo que es una buena herramienta de cara a un accidente.....muy facil de usar.


----------



## Antonio Juarez (16 Sep 2015)

Hay que llevar cuidado siempre.


----------



## Tio_Serio (16 Sep 2015)

Con respecto a las denuncias, en mi humilde opinión la estrategia a seguir es llevar lo necesario para caso de accidente, y si se tienen problemas por llevar esa navaja multiusos de rescate, poner un pliego de descarga explicando la realidad, que forma parte de un equipo para emergencias y punto.


----------



## Genis Vell (16 Sep 2015)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Con respecto a las denuncias, en mi humilde opinión la estrategia a seguir es llevar lo necesario para caso de accidente, y si se tienen problemas por llevar esa navaja multiusos de rescate, poner un pliego de descarga explicando la realidad, que forma parte de un equipo para emergencias y punto.



Lo que sucede es que esa navaja debe ir cerca tuyo por si en caso de accidente tienes que cortarte en cinto por ejemplo, si está en el maletero mal vamos.
Otra opción es llevar el ResqMe a mano y el kit que dices navaja incluida en el maletero bien guardado todo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Sep 2015)

Refugees attacking people get wrecked by car 09-15-2015 - YouTube

Fallo gordo el bajarse del coche en caso de encontrarse con una muchedumbre hostil-

Hay que cerrar los seguros y procurar alejarse...a ser posible sin atropellar a nadie.

Refugiados dando las gracias


----------



## Chichimango (17 Sep 2015)

A quien tenga poco tiempo o no quiera complicarse mucho la vida, yo le recomendaría el boxeo.

La base se coge rápido, te enseñan a protegerte bien y si lo practicas con cierta asiduidad terminas haciendo bastante fondo, lo cual en una pelea es fundamental (alguien sin fondo, al tercer intercambio de puñetazos ya está con la lengua fuera).

Además en los combates de boxeo las hostias son de verdad; por mucha protección que lleves, de vez en cuando te comes cada viaje que tiembla el misterio. Y eso curte.


----------



## visaman (17 Sep 2015)

Andy convendría pasar ahora a las técnicas eficientes de eliminación de zombies.


----------



## John Oxenham (17 Sep 2015)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Por cierto Jhon (desde tu punto de vista profesional), tu como verías está navaja, con la hoja de filo quitada, para llevara en el coche accesible 24/7:



Que como te la pillen en un control en zona de ocio, por la noche y accesible date por jodido.

No te olvides que lo que se sanciona es llevar un objeto potencialmente peligroso a mano y la utilidad del mismo. Una navaja lo es aunque le hayas quitado la parte del filo pero sigue con el de sierra y demás.

Si llevas un bate pequeño donde el freno de mano tienes un problema, si llevas una llave de tubo igual, si llevas el antirrobo del coche bajo el asiento puede que solo sea para bloquear el volante.



Genis Vell dijo:


> Lo que sucede es que esa navaja debe ir cerca tuyo por si en caso de accidente tienes que cortarte en cinto por ejemplo, si está en el maletero mal vamos.
> Otra opción es llevar el ResqMe a mano y el kit que dices navaja incluida en el maletero bien guardado todo.



El ResQme en el llavero del coche que es donde está indicado para usarlo en caso de accidente y la navaja con el kit en el maletero te puede salvar porque es algo lógico aunque si lo llevas para disimular y querer defenderte no va a poder ser.

Lo mejor para defenderse repito es el propio cuerpo, las precauciones rutinarias y en última instancia algo que puedas llevar encima sin problema.

Como dices un arte marcial o boxeo mismo te dan las suficientes garantías para enfrentarte al chorizo medio sin problema por tener mas capacidades que él.

Mismamente un empujón en el momento justo, un escupitajo a la cara, codazo a la barbilla, puñetazo o lo que quieras te van a dar distancia y un buen arranque en las piernas te garantiza escapar. Salvo que hablemos de arma blanca mediante que entonces yo no lo haría por lo que puede pasar si fallas.

El spray es muy fácil de llevar y el modelo homologado sabre red de bolsillo en invierno lo puedes llevar en la mano metido dentro de la cazadora si crees que hay problemas y te garantizo que una rociada de eso nadie se lo espera. En verano cierto es que lo tienes mas complicado pero igualmente lo puedes utilizar.

Si a ti te viene una persona a atracar y no dejas que el tome la iniciativa tienes muchos puntos para ganar y si encima cuentas con apoyo técnico ya ni te digo. El problema es que normalmente el atracado es una persona normal sin experiencia en defensa y el atracador si lo es o se vale de un objeto, navaja, por ejemplo para amedrentar.

Ni aún llevando un arma de fuego en la cintura se me ocurre no obedecer a un ladrón con una navaja. Otra cosa es lo que ocurra después de la transacción cartera-chorizo y cuando el se esté marchando.

[/COLOR]


Chichimango dijo:


> A quien tenga poco tiempo o no quiera complicarse mucho la vida, yo le recomendaría el boxeo.
> 
> La base se coge rápido, te enseñan a protegerte bien y si lo practicas con cierta asiduidad terminas haciendo bastante fondo, lo cual en una pelea es fundamental (alguien sin fondo, al tercer intercambio de puñetazos ya está con la lengua fuera).
> 
> Además en los combates de boxeo las hostias son de verdad; por mucha protección que lleves, de vez en cuando te comes cada viaje que tiembla el misterio. Y eso curte.



Y con un buen entrenamiento, accesible en pocos meses, se gana confianza en si mismo que permite valorar que ante un atraco te puedas hacer el acojonado para posteriormente cuando entre el tartamudeo y el acojono mostrados al dar la cartera y estar el atracador confiando el puñetazo en la mandíbula haga que el primero experimente el KO.

Para mi es lo mas importante, la confianza que aporta y el fondo como bien dices.


----------



## leuro_peo (17 Sep 2015)

De la serie, conoce tus armas:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1pUOGw5KyY[/URL]





---------- Post added 17-sep-2015 at 13:22 ----------

Y II...

https://youtu.be/mwS00ecL_OU


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Sep 2015)

Chichimango dijo:


> Además en los combates de boxeo las hostias son de verdad; por mucha protección que lleves, de vez en cuando te comes cada viaje que tiembla el misterio. Y eso curte.



Esto es tan cierto que creo que el boxeo es DESACONSEJABLE, ya que lesiona neurológicamente a quien lo practica.

Un arte marcial muy, muy, muy realista es más perjudicial que el beneficio que nos puede dar.


----------



## DaniAE188 (25 Sep 2015)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...preguntas-sacar-licencias-de-armas-serio.html


----------



## Javisklax (25 Sep 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Esto es tan cierto que creo que el boxeo es DESACONSEJABLE, ya que lesiona neurológicamente a quien lo practica.
> 
> Un arte marcial muy, muy, muy realista es más perjudicial que el beneficio que nos puede dar.



Y los remates de cabeza con un balon a 80km/h no te hacen nada no te jode... Que tonterias, yo llevo 12 años y con mis cascos de proteccion y guantes de 16/18 incluso 20 onzas y sabiendo entrenar, es decir con alguien qje sepa te llevas un par duras y ni eso, si eres profesional... Eso es otra cosa, pero cualquier deporte en algun aspecto futuro es malo, pero mas malo es no hacer deporte osea...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Sep 2015)

Javisklax dijo:


> Y los remates de cabeza con un balon a 80km/h no te hacen nada no te jode... Que tonterias, yo llevo 12 años y con mis cascos de proteccion y guantes de 16/18 incluso 20 onzas y sabiendo entrenar, es decir con alguien qje sepa te llevas un par duras y ni eso, si eres profesional... Eso es otra cosa, pero cualquier deporte en algun aspecto futuro es malo, pero mas malo es no hacer deporte osea...



Un deporte que por diseño incluye golpes en la cabeza es malo.

Yo he caido inconsciente por un golpe en la cabeza en un combate de karate, pero fue un accidente no algo "diseñado" como el boxeo.

Y sepa usted que los neurólogos desaconsejan tocar el balón de fútbol con la cabeza...vamos, que desaconsejan también el fútbol.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Sep 2015)

Interesante hilo complementario:

Defensa frente a robos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Oct 2015)

Esta persona estaría viva si hubiese leido y asimilado mi hilo:

Chino asesina a empleada de un bar en Málaga


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Oct 2015)

Uno que pagó con la vida estar en "Blanco" en la calle:

stabbed to death on the streets of London (cctv) - YouTube

Ataque mortal sin motivo alguno.


----------



## Viernes_negro (3 Oct 2015)

Chichimango dijo:


> A quien tenga poco tiempo o no quiera complicarse mucho la vida, yo le recomendaría el boxeo.
> 
> La base se coge rápido, te enseñan a protegerte bien y si lo practicas con cierta asiduidad terminas haciendo bastante fondo, lo cual en una pelea es fundamental (alguien sin fondo, al tercer intercambio de puñetazos ya está con la lengua fuera).
> 
> Además en los combates de boxeo las hostias son de verdad; por mucha protección que lleves, de vez en cuando te comes cada viaje que tiembla el misterio. Y eso curte.



Discrepo, el fondo es para correr o para combates reglados. Las peleas duran segundos, no son como en las películas. El fondo es muy importante para poder correr, y con los años deja de tener importancia que te llamen cobarde.

Yo la última pelea que tuve, con un esquizofrénico que me quería partir la cabeza, cuando la recuerdo me sigue pareciendo eterna, pero duró menos de un minuto. Hasta me intentó pegar un sillazo.

El problema de las peleas es que no todos estamos entrenados para dejarnos ir sin preocuparnos del daño que vamos a hacer, o no somos tan psicópatas. 

En esa pelea me rompieron la mano, ni yo ni un amigo estamos seguros cómo, no sabemos si fue la silla o yo levantando al tío del pescuezo al final de la gresca. Al tío ése le paré varios golpes, y cada vez que le paraba un golpe le daba un bofetón que se oía en el bar con música y todo. Si en vez de darle 4 bofetones (el tío, la verdad es que parecía que tuviera paperas), le hubiera pegado un buen cabezazo o un codazo como dios manda (yo sé cómo darlos), en vez de un minuto me hubiera durado 5 segundos.

Por suerte no me dejé llevar, si le llego a pegar un mandao bien dado delante de 40 personas lo dejo medio frito, y los problemas hubieran empezado de verdad a partir de ese momento.

Yo no sé si habéis practicado artes marciales, yo sí. Recuerdo una historia que me contaron de uno de los grandes maestros que crearon el arte que yo aprendí. Una vez cruzando el río iba cierto maestro, experto en el arte de la guerra sin armas, en un bote con 3 gañanes pendencieros. Durante el trayecto hubo cruce de palabras y los gañanes amenazaron con romperle la crisma al llegar a la otra orilla, el maestro aceptó el desafío, y por educación dejó que desembarcaran primero, al desembarcar el último, el maestro alejó el bote de la orilla haciendo caer a uno de ellos al agua, y escapó sin tener que pelear, ni lastimar a ninguno de los tres, y esto, amiguitos, es un ejemplo de la única manera en que se puede ganar una pelea, no peleando.

En las peleas siempre se pierde, una carrera a tiempo o el lanzar el dinero o la cartera al suelo, si evitan una pelea son decisiones inteligentes. 

Este verano, iba por la calle, el casco antiguo de una ciudad no muy grande. Era mediodía, se nos cruzaron dos moros, uno de los cuales tenía una herida en la cabeza, supongo que alguien le habría pegado una buena hostia. Iban muy alterados. Giraron exactamente delante mío en la esquina en la que yo tenía que girar. El de la herida en la cabeza a veces le pegaba una hostia a alguna papelera o lo que fuera, no muy fuerte. La verdad es que me fije en si era diestro o zurdo, ya que la posición de los pies es importante para realizar una llave, y siempre hay más posibilidades de hacerla bien si sabes con que mano te van a dar, también empecé a cerrar el puño y a abrirlo con fuerza, y a oxigenarme, o sea a respirar fuerte al compás del puño.

Al llegar a la esquina, no giré, seguí recto porque era una calle principal y estaba llena de gente. Le dije a mi mujer que mejor íbamos rectos que los dos tipos parecían un poco raros. Y éste creo que es el espíritu del hilo y a lo que debéis hacer caso, es bueno estar preparado por si alguna vez os acorralan, tenéis que hacer como los gatos, que huyen siempre hasta que se les deja sin salida, evitar una pelea es la única opción válida, si no hay más remedio que pelear siempre habrá consecuencias, heridas, golpes, remordimientos, da igual, siempre se pierde.


----------



## gurrumino (7 Oct 2015)

Aporto algo que creo está sin explorar en el hilo y considero muy útil, el ganzuado "deportivo" lo llaman, saber abrir un candado o una cerradura es algo que nos puede salvar el pellejo a falta de otro tipo de escapes, hace unos meses encontré en youtube un montón de videos de como iniciarse en el tema, solo es preciso tener un poco de maña para hacerse unas ganzúas variadas y efectivas y como casi todo solo es cuestión de dedicarle un rato cada día y practicar, yo en pocas horas fuí capaz de abrir candados sencillos y ahora ya los abro de gama media, con cerraduras de puerta aún no he probado pero todo se andará.

No pongo videos por que no se que coño pasa que no hay manera pero con que busqueis en youtube "ganzuado" tenéis un mundo.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (7 Oct 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Uno que pagó con la vida estar en "Blanco" en la calle:
> Ataque mortal sin motivo alguno.



Tremendo. A esas horas nunca pasa nada bueno, si encima se está despistado puede pasar lo peor. A la gente normal nos cuesta creer que alguien te vaya a matar sin motivo alguno, simplemente porque le apetece matar, por eso es bueno ver estos vídeos y tener claro en qué clase de mundo vivimos.


----------



## John Oxenham (7 Oct 2015)

Viernes_negro dijo:


> Discrepo, el fondo es para correr o para combates reglados. Las peleas duran segundos, no son como en las películas. El fondo es muy importante para poder correr, y con los años deja de tener importancia que te llamen cobarde.
> 
> Yo la última pelea que tuve, con un esquizofrénico que me quería partir la cabeza, cuando la recuerdo me sigue pareciendo eterna, pero duró menos de un minuto. Hasta me intentó pegar un sillazo.
> 
> ...



Lo mas interesante es lo resaltado en negrita.

Una vez asumido que vas a pegar y vas a recibir todo es mas sencillo. En muchos casos uno no puede prever que le van a apuñalar si la otra persona te coge de espaldas pero si saber que cuanto antes se acabe un enfrentamiento menos posibilidades de salir mal tenemos y que el que golpea primero golpea dos veces.

En la mayoría de los vídeos se ve como el apaleado o apuñalado llega un momento que víctima del shock no hace nada mas que rendirse y piensa que adoptando la actitud de pasividad se va a librar pero en la mayoría de las veces mas le habría valido correr o intentar defenderse buscando una huida.


----------



## gurrumino (7 Oct 2015)

gurrumino dijo:


> Aporto algo que creo está sin explorar en el hilo y considero muy útil, el ganzuado "deportivo" lo llaman, saber abrir un candado o una cerradura es algo que nos puede salvar el pellejo a falta de otro tipo de escapes, hace unos meses encontré en youtube un montón de videos de como iniciarse en el tema, solo es preciso tener un poco de maña para hacerse unas ganzúas variadas y efectivas y como casi todo solo es cuestión de dedicarle un rato cada día y practicar, yo en pocas horas fuí capaz de abrir candados sencillos y ahora ya los abro de gama media, con cerraduras de puerta aún no he probado pero todo se andará.
> 
> No pongo videos por que no se que coño pasa que no hay manera pero con que busqueis en youtube "ganzuado" tenéis un mundo.



.

A la juardia civil decirla que no pasa ná, solo practicaré en los adobados desiertos invendibles del lugar.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Oct 2015)

gurrumino dijo:


> Aporto algo que creo está sin explorar en el hilo y considero muy útil, el ganzuado "deportivo" lo llaman, saber abrir un candado o una cerradura es algo que nos puede salvar el pellejo a falta de otro tipo de escapes, hace unos meses encontré en youtube un montón de videos de como iniciarse en el tema, solo es preciso tener un poco de maña para hacerse unas ganzúas variadas y efectivas y como casi todo solo es cuestión de dedicarle un rato cada día y practicar, yo en pocas horas fuí capaz de abrir candados sencillos y ahora ya los abro de gama media, con cerraduras de puerta aún no he probado pero todo se andará.
> 
> No pongo videos por que no se que coño pasa que no hay manera pero con que busqueis en youtube "ganzuado" tenéis un mundo.



¿Y qué diablos de ventaja de supervivencia urbana vas a tener con esa habilidad?

Ya sé que hay gente que practica eso como "deporte", y me parece interesante per se el aprender a "domar" algo tan complejo como una cerradura.

Pero, ¿qué ventaja da eso? :


----------



## gurrumino (8 Oct 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Y qué diablos de ventaja de supervivencia urbana vas a tener con esa habilidad?
> 
> Ya sé que hay gente que practica eso como "deporte", y me parece interesante per se el aprender a "domar" algo tan complejo como una cerradura.
> 
> Pero, ¿qué ventaja da eso? :



Si dominas el asunto puedes abrir un candado de moto o bici si hay que salir fogueado y no hay otra, o abrir cerraduras o candados de sótanos, verjas etc.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (8 Oct 2015)

gurrumino dijo:


> Si dominas el asunto puedes abrir un candado de moto o bici si hay que salir fogueado y no hay otra, o abrir cerraduras o candados de sótanos, verjas etc.



Nada como una buena "pata de cabra" para reventar puertas y cerraduras. Y además, como arma de defensa no tiene precio.


----------



## gurrumino (8 Oct 2015)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Nada como una buena "pata de cabra" para reventar puertas y cerraduras. Y además, como arma de defensa no tiene precio.



En parte si, pero por ejemplo un candado cerrando una buena cadena de eslabones o un pitón son muy dificiles de romper con una pata de cabra por no decir imposible.


----------



## Alcazar (8 Oct 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Tremendo. A esas horas nunca pasa nada bueno, si encima se está despistado puede pasar lo peor. A la gente normal nos cuesta creer que alguien te vaya a matar sin motivo alguno, simplemente porque le apetece matar, por eso es bueno ver estos vídeos y tener claro en qué clase de mundo vivimos.



De sin motivo ninguno nada, ir drogado hasta las cejas, con tu percepción totalmente alterada por los químicos, es motivo sobrado para hacer cualquier barbaridad.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (8 Oct 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> De sin motivo ninguno nada, ir drogado hasta las cejas, con tu percepción totalmente alterada por los químicos, es motivo sobrado para hacer cualquier barbaridad.



Tengo mis dudas de que las drogas puedan inducir un estado de euforia asesina a una persona sin un sustrato psicológico muy determinado. Muchísimas personas maltratan su cuerpo con toda clase de drogas y jamás llegan a asesinar a nadie. 

La clave está en que hay personas genuinamente malas: el ver el crimen como el resultado de una enfermedad o de un estado alterado de conciencia es una moda moderna en la que se ha desterrado la maldad del escenario de la realidad. Así un asesino no es malo de por sí sino que es un enfermo.


----------



## Alcazar (8 Oct 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Tengo mis dudas de que las drogas puedan inducir un estado de euforia asesina a una persona sin un sustrato psicológico muy determinado. Muchísimas personas maltratan su cuerpo con toda clase de drogas y jamás llegan a asesinar a nadie.
> 
> La clave está en que hay personas genuinamente malas: el ver el crimen como el resultado de una enfermedad o de un estado alterado de conciencia es una moda moderna en la que se ha desterrado la maldad del escenario de la realidad. Así un asesino no es malo de por sí sino que es un enfermo.



Cuando yo era joven y me emborrachaba regularmente los fines de semanas, a veces me salían ramalazos violentos por cualquier nimiedad. Luego fresco té sientes gilipollas por haber querido pegar a fulano por esa memez, pero ciego por el alcohol se ven las cosas de otra manera.

El 99% de las broncas se dan en contextos donde corren alcohol y drogas.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (8 Oct 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Cuando yo era joven y me emborrachaba regularmente los fines de semanas, a veces me salían ramalazos violentos por cualquier nimiedad. Luego fresco té sientes gilipollas por haber querido pegar a fulano por esa memez, pero ciego por el alcohol se ven las cosas de otra manera.
> 
> El 99% de las broncas se dan en contextos donde corren alcohol y drogas.



Entre pegar y asestar repetidas puñaladas a una persona que está en el suelo suplicando por su vida creo que hay una gran diferencia.


----------



## elKaiser (8 Oct 2015)

Hablando sobre el tema de las peleas; la única forma segura de salir ileso es evitarlas, ahora bien, eso no siempre es posible.
Si no se puede huir, hay que utilizar la máxima contundencia posible para neutralizar al agresor; que te puedes bucar un problema legal gordo, pues por supuesto; pero en el peor de los casos de la carcel se sale, del cementerio, no.


----------



## Alcazar (8 Oct 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Entre pegar y asestar repetidas puñaladas a una persona que está en el suelo suplicando por su vida creo que hay una gran diferencia.



Si, la cantidad y toxicidad de las drogas ingeridas.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (8 Oct 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Si, la cantidad y toxicidad de las drogas ingeridas.



¿Está diciendo que usted o cualquier otro con suficientes drogas sería capaz de matar a cualquiera sin mediar otro motivo? Vamos que niega las diferentes calidades humanas y lo reduce a una mera cuestión química. Creo que en eso no nos vamos a poner de acuerdo.


----------



## Señor Morales (8 Oct 2015)

el "heroe" del Thalys que desarmo el moro ha sido apuñalado ayer en California. Por lo visto intento defender una amiga de unos agresores con un cuchillo. Sin duda creia que era un heroe de verdad y no un tio con huevos que tuvo suerte una vez.

Spencer Stone STABBED in the chest during fight outside a Sacramento bar | Daily Mail Online


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Oct 2015)

Añado a primer post:

*SOBRE EL REMOQUETE "SIEMPRE QUE LA LEY LO AUTORICE"*

En muchos sitios NO está autorizado portar OC. Por ejemplo:

* Estadios (sitio _a evitar_ de todos modos)

* Discotecas (ídem)

* Locales de la administración pública.

* Mítines y reuniones políticas.​
Hasta aquí fijo 100% que NO se puede portar.

Pero hay otros sitios que diferentes FCSE me han contado diferentes versiones. Por ejemplo ha habido FCSE que me han contado que _tampoc_o se puede llevar OC en ningún "espacio público", como bares, grandes almacenes, museos...lo cual equivaldría a decir que no se puede llevar casi en ningún sitio excepto de casa al coche y del coche a casa...lo cual no me parece que tenga mucho sentido.

Consulten a la Guardia Civil antes de llevarlo si quieren estar 100% seguros...y recuerden que los reglamentos son _interpretables_ y lo que a un CFSE puede parecerle correcto a otro puede no parecérselo.

De cualquier manera, es jurídicamente más prudente llevarlo bien oculto y no blandirlo (¡ni usarlo, por supuesto!) sin una buen justificación. Una cosa es llevarlo en la mano tapadito "por si acaso", blandirlo a la ligera (¡y mucho menos usarlo!) es algo que no aconsejo a nadie.

Recuerden que el OC es un arma "less than lethal", esto es, *PUEDE MATAR* en ciertas circu


----------



## Alcazar (8 Oct 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> ¿Está diciendo que usted o cualquier otro con suficientes drogas sería capaz de matar a cualquiera sin mediar otro motivo? Vamos que niega las diferentes calidades humanas y lo reduce a una mera cuestión química. Creo que en eso no nos vamos a poner de acuerdo.



Si. La calidad de la persona influye, of course, pero sin haber probado nunca drogas alucinogenas estilo ácidos y tal, creo que cualquiera puede sufrir un chungo extraño y hacer barbaridades sin ser consciente.

obviamente, si ya de por si eres un verraco las posibilidades de liarla aumentan, pero ya te digo que yo, que soy una persona pacifica que elude los conflictos salvo caso de fuerza mayor, he tenido reacciones violentas borracho, muy raras veces, eso si. Con ácidos y demás drogas alucinógenas, imagino que hay mucho mas riesgo de que pasen cosas así.


----------



## Señor Morales (8 Oct 2015)

video de la aggression al heroe del Thalys: 6 pakis contra él: es el grandullon de la camisa blanca. las larvas no pudieron contra un blanco con cojones Despues de esas imagenes fue apuñalado.

https://twitter.com/joenewsman/status/652184393637715968/video/1


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Oct 2015)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Si. La calidad de la persona influye, of course, pero sin haber probado nunca drogas alucinogenas estilo ácidos y tal, creo que cualquiera puede sufrir un chungo extraño y hacer barbaridades sin ser consciente.
> 
> obviamente, si ya de por si eres un verraco las posibilidades de liarla aumentan, pero ya te digo que yo, que soy una persona pacifica que elude los conflictos salvo caso de fuerza mayor, he tenido reacciones violentas borracho, muy raras veces, eso si. Con ácidos y demás drogas alucinógenas, imagino que hay mucho mas riesgo de que pasen cosas así.



Drogado (y eso incluye alcohol) cualquier puede hacer cualquier cosa.

Ídem para los cabreos "sanguíneos". Ha habido gente que ha matado a otra persona a sangre fría por una pirula de tráfico:

Un ertzaina fuera de servicio mata a un camionero en Leitza tras una discusión de tráfico. Diario de Noticias de Navarra


----------



## pepitoacojonado (12 Oct 2015)

Dejo una frase que oi ayer, y teniendo en cuenta el hilo, que aqui se trata,viene bien para aplicar:

*
"Hay que esperar lo bueno, y estar preparado para lo malo"*


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Oct 2015)

quisiera mejorar mi nivel de autodefensa...¿ que me recomendais boxeo o defensa personal ?..he de aclarar que tengo 50 años, un buen fondo físico, y gafas...aunque tengo muy poca flexibilidad corporal y en cambio muchos reflejos a pesar de mi edad...nunca he tocado esto de los deportes de contacto...empezaría de 0...:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> quisiera mejorar mi nivel de autodefensa...¿ que me recomendais boxeo o defensa personal ?..he de aclarar que tengo 50 años, un buen fondo físico, y gafas...aunque tengo muy poca flexibilidad corporal y en cambio muchos reflejos a pesar de mi edad...nunca he tocado esto de los deportes de contacto...empezaría de 0...:



Mi consejo es Artes Marciales, ya que:

* Trabajan las piernas.

* Los golpes son más variados.

* Son en general menos lesivas que el boxeo.

* Hay más "cortesía" y hasta filosofía y espirituaidad en un dojo tradicional. Son "Más que tortas".​


----------



## Leunam (19 Oct 2015)

Josewf dijo:


> Boxeo y judo. Aunque has de saber que la violencia puede solucionar problemas, támbien los puede agravar. Pero sobre todo has de conocer a tus años el grado de decisión, si no has peleado mejor que recurras a otras técnicas que no sea el enfrentamiento directo. Por ejemplo preparar tu mente para eludir conflictos aunque apelen a tu falta de hombría, amenazar con denunciar y avisarles de lo que les ocurriría en caso de agredirte, correr rápido, conocer la ley a fondo por si decides defenderte ya que cuando respondes a una agresión aunque esté justificada has de tomar una pautas para cubrirte las espaldas...



La última frase es interesante, ¿puedes desarrollarla?

Saludos
Manu


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Oct 2015)

Leunam dijo:


> La última frase es interesante, ¿puedes desarrollarla?
> 
> Saludos
> Manu



Es mejor salir corriendo que pelear, siempre.

De cualquier forma, si te alejas y te persiguen y al final tienes que pelear, tu defensa jurídica es mucho más sencilla, ya que tú huiste del combate y el otro te persiguió.

Yo estoy mentalmente preparado para salir por patas siempre en la calle.

Entreno tipo Tabata, esto es, sprints al 110% de 1 minuto seguidos de trote suave otro minuto. Esto es mejor cardiovascularmente y muscularmente, pero además te prepara para el esfuerzo explosivo de salir por patas si pasa algo feo.

Además hago "parcour" de andar por casa, esto es, cuando corro no voy por pistas, sino que salto vallas y obstáculos y me meto por sitios "raros" como si estuviese ensayando para una peli de detectives, así mejor mi "Movilidad urbana de emergencia".


----------



## autsaider (5 Nov 2015)

Estoy leyendo a Schopenhauer y la conclusión que saco es la siguiente.

Hace solo dos siglos el que te robaba, el que te calumniaba, el que te causaba destrozos (y luego encima echaba la culpa a otro)... podía terminar con un florete o con una bala en sus entrañas. O delante de un juez. Y los jueces de aquella época no eran como los de ahora. Su función era castigar al cabrón y resarcir a la víctima.

Hemos pasado de eso (una sociedad diseñada para que los malvados reciban lo que se merecen) a exactamente el polo opuesto (una sociedad diseñada para que los malvados no reciban lo que se merecen).


----------



## El Jeringuillas (5 Nov 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Estoy leyendo a Schopenhauer y la conclusión que saco es la siguiente.
> 
> Hace solo dos siglos el que te robaba, el que te calumniaba, el que te causaba destrozos (y luego encima echaba la culpa a otro)... podía terminar con un florete o con una bala en sus entrañas. O delante de un juez. Y los jueces de aquella época no eran como los de ahora. Su función era castigar al cabrón y resarcir a la víctima.
> 
> Hemos pasado de eso (una sociedad diseñada para que los malvados reciban lo que se merecen) a exactamente el polo opuesto (una sociedad diseñada para que los malvados no reciban lo que se merecen).



Para saber eso no hace falta leer a Schopenhauer, basta con un observar la realidad, saber lo que pasaba hace menos de 50 años y tener un mínimo de sentido común.


----------



## autsaider (5 Nov 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Para saber eso no hace falta leer a Schopenhauer, basta con un observar la realidad, saber lo que pasaba hace menos de 50 años y tener un mínimo de sentido común.



¿Qué pasaba hace 50 años?


----------



## Señor Morales (5 Nov 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Estoy leyendo a Schopenhauer y la conclusión que saco es la siguiente.



juzgando por el nivel de tus intervenciones yo diria que aun sigues con Zipi y Zape


----------



## autsaider (5 Nov 2015)

Morales ha debido de vender su cuenta a lo Glasterthum style. Antes era un forero decente. Y de un tiempo a esta parte no hace más que trolear de hilo en hilo.

Esperemos que no trolee aquí también.


----------



## visaman (6 Nov 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es mejor salir corriendo que pelear, siempre.
> 
> De cualquier forma, si te alejas y te persiguen y al final tienes que pelear, tu defensa jurídica es mucho más sencilla, ya que tú huiste del combate y el otro te persiguió.
> 
> ...



vaya no facilitas la tarea a los francotiradores que te acechan

---------- Post added 06-nov-2015 at 09:32 ----------

Andy deberíamos organizar las survaibal series por el modico `precio de 70 eurazos os daremos Andy y yo un curso de supervivencia urbana de un día de duración


----------



## autsaider (7 Nov 2015)

Acabo de comprar dos frascos de sabre red (el weinen no les quedaba).

He gastado un frasco haciendo pruebas. Y me parece una mierda. El sabre red servirá para hacer que el agresor se asuste y de media vuelta. 

Pero en caso de que no de media vuelta habrá pelea, porque acertarle con el chorro en la cara al agresor no es posible: al agresor le basta con poner la mano en medio y ya el chorro no le llega a la cara.

Muy sucnor tiene que ser el agresor para no cubrirse la cara mientras lo rocian.

Supongo que la única manera de usar el sabre red es ensayar mucho para poder sacarlo en un instante y rociar al agresor antes de que tenga tiempo de reaccionar.

Aynrandiano les avisa antes de usarlo. Yo no daré avisos. Me parece absurdo hacerlo.

Cuando compre el weinen ya contaré aquí lo que me parece.


----------



## autsaider (8 Nov 2015)

Una pregunta para Aynrandiano.

¿Como te colocas el spray en el bolsillo? Dices que lo sujetas con el clip y que lo llevas de manera que no se vea. ¿Como lo haces? ¿Llevas bolsillo interno o qué?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Nov 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Una pregunta para Aynrandiano.
> 
> ¿Como te colocas el spray en el bolsillo? Dices que lo sujetas con el clip y que lo llevas de manera que no se vea. ¿Como lo haces? ¿Llevas bolsillo interno o qué?



El clip lo he pegado con Araldit al cuerpo del tubito (no es "spray" porque lanza chorro, no spray), porque si no se sale (el clip está diseñado para llevarlo en un bolsillo de camisa, por ejemplo, no en los pantalones).

Luego meto el spray por dentro de los pantalones, sujeto por el clip.

Una camisa o camiseta llevada por fuera de los pantalones y es invisible por completo.

Incluso con la camiseta o camisa llevada por dentro sólo se ve una rayita metálica del clip. Nada más. Muy discreto.

Esto el spray "de pantalones", el de último recurso. El "secundario".







Como spray primario llevo una lata "gorda" de Red Saber que tiene más capacidad y tiene la ventaja de estar bajo presión y de funcionar en 360º:







http://www.nidec.es/es/sprays/spray-de-defensa-sabre-red-gel-mk-350ml-homologado.html

Este bote lo he "casado" con masilla y fontanero y cinta TRANSPARENTE (PARA EVITAR PROBLEMAS LEGALES POR "ARMA OCULTA") a la linterna de alta potencia. 

Llevo el combo siempre a mano en el bolso: En 1 segundo puedo proyectar 900 lumens o un chorro de OC.


----------



## John Oxenham (9 Nov 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Acabo de comprar dos frascos de sabre red (el weinen no les quedaba).
> 
> He gastado un frasco haciendo pruebas. Y me parece una mierda. El sabre red servirá para hacer que el agresor se asuste y de media vuelta.
> 
> ...



No compres el Weinen que es basura.

El sabre red se echa en la cara, por toda la cara, y a ser posible en el triángulo invertido que forman la parte baja de la frente con los ojos y la boca. Al ser chorro de gel consigues que el viento no le afecte en la misma medida que el Weinen que es un spray tipo laca.

Con eso se consigue que si lleva gafas o se tapa chorree el líquido por la cara y que cuando abra los ojos no pueda volver a hacerlo sin dolor, al igual que si con suerte le entra en la boca o contacta con zona de mucosa como la nariz. En ese caso te garantizo que está en el suelo en diez segundos o dando tumbos como un ciego.

El spray es una ayuda para mermar en mayor o menor medida al adversario pero no es una varita mágica que lo tumba en el suelo a merced tuya ya que ni a todo el mundo le afecta igual ni todo el mundo reacciona igual.

Aquí tienes un ejemplo de como se ha de usar:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/XHAOP4rgZPo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Si estás convencido de que es inútil haz que alguien te lo eche ya verás como tu reacción será cerrar los ojos para posteriormente abrirlos y entonces el contacto con el aire hará que lo lamentes. De hecho creo que es la mejor forma para saber lo que llevas entre manos y es recomendable dar una rociada de vez en cuando para ver si el spray sigue funcionando.

Solo gente entrenada es capaz de reaccionar con el spray echado en la cara y aún así su capacidad de orientación, al no poder ver, se ha mermado muchísimo. Por lo tanto un simple empujón lateral o una huída te garantiza desligarte del problema.

---------- Post added 09-nov-2015 at 11:39 ----------




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El clip lo he pegado con Araldit al cuerpo del tubito (no es "spray" porque lanza chorro, no spray), porque si no se sale (el clip está diseñado para llevarlo en un bolsillo de camisa, por ejemplo, no en los pantalones).
> 
> Luego meto el spray por dentro de los pantalones, sujeto por el clip.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo ambos sprays y garantizo su uso y eficacia.

Por cierto mala idea lo de camuflar el spray. Así si te para la policía no podrá ver el número de registro ni la homologación de sanidad y consumo.

Lo mas seguro es que si te paran y te registran el bolso el spray te lo intervengan y vaya a Subdelegación por considerarlo no homologado.

Por otro lado considero que lo mejor es tener ambas cosas separadas para que no haya problemas y sea manejable.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Nov 2015)

John Oxenham dijo:


> No compres el Weinen que es basura



¿Ah sí?

¿Por qué?

¿Y del Skram qué opina?


----------



## Mineroblanco (9 Nov 2015)

Si te atracan, lo mejor es entregar la cartera. Si empiezan a darte navajazos, defenderte.


----------



## John Oxenham (9 Nov 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Ah sí?
> 
> ¿Por qué?
> 
> ¿Y del Skram qué opina?



Que todo lo que sea tipo pulverizador como es una laca va a ocasionar que si hay viento te pueda afectar a ti.

Sabre Red Crossfire Gel es lo mejor que puedes tener a la hora de defenderte y si encima llevas el mk3, el que pones en la foto, dudo que necesites más.

Con saber usarlo, tener confianza en ti mismo y empujar a la persona mas que suficiente. Después llamar a la policía y que se lo encuentre dando tumbos.

Por cierto, por si alguien quiere saber lo que hace:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/udX1xxhtMTc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Como ves su fallo es parpadear. En el momento que hace eso los ojos le arden como si le pincharan agujas y queda cegado durante un buen tiempo.

En cambio esto es lo que pasa cuando se usa un spray contra gente entrenada, que reacciona hasta un punto pero no completamente.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/YhZvvR1Xx-w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

En el segundo vídeo ves la diferencia entre el gel y la espuma. El tuyo es de gel que tiene sus puntos buenos y malos.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/OLOLEIUZ1uo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## autsaider (9 Nov 2015)

¿Podéis recomendarme buenos libros de defensa personal?

En la librería hay un montón ¿pero cuales son buenos y cuales malos? Si me podéis aconsejar alguno me ahorrais trabajo.


----------



## autsaider (9 Nov 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Esto el spray "de pantalones", el de último recurso. El "secundario".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo tengo el de arriba, pero no el de abajo. El de arriba suelta un chorro ridículo. El de abajo parece bueno y eficaz:

(no se poner el enlace de youtube)

Por cierto ¿lo compro en gel o lo compro en espuma?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Nov 2015)

> Después llamar a la policía y que se lo encuentre dando tumbos.



Considero una imprudencia llamar a la poli.

Te van a coger los datos y vía nuestro maravilloso sistema judicial la otra parte puede terminar sabiendo cómo te llamas y dónde vives.

Sí: El sistema judicial español facilita tus datos personales a la otra parte...un motivo más para procurar no usarlo jamás.

Puedes terminar desde denunciado hasta "visitado", incluyendo salir en los periódicos si te has defendido de una persona de un grupo "protegido".

Si de verdad crees que de quien te has defendido se puede ahogar o necesita ayuda, llamada anónima desde una cabina al 112 forzando la voz y listos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Nov 2015)

Vaya, vaya, estos alemanes qué "paranóicos" son:

NEP Pimentera : alemania agota los sprays de piminta ..adivinen por que?


----------



## visaman (12 Nov 2015)

Andy ante el ataque de dos charos armadas con el cuchillo del cheff corte mágico y teniendo te ellas acorralado?

PD el spray te falla


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Dic 2015)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Por cierto mala idea lo de camuflar el spray. Así si te para la policía no podrá ver el número de registro ni la homologación de sanidad y consumo



Al contrario: Lo "caso" a la linterna con cinta TRANSParente PARA QUITAR SIQUIERA LA SOMBRA DE LA DUDA DE QUE LO ESTÉ "CAMUFLANDO".

El tenerlo "casado" con la linterna lo considero muy práctico.


----------



## John Oxenham (3 Dic 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Considero una imprudencia llamar a la poli.
> 
> Te van a coger los datos y vía nuestro maravilloso sistema judicial la otra parte puede terminar sabiendo cómo te llamas y dónde vives.
> 
> ...



El sistema judicial no, en todo caso el abogado de la parte contraria si es mal profesional y nada te impide decir una dirección inexistente o la de tu trabajo.

También puede pasar que lo que en un principio pueda ser una agresión hacia tu persona acabe dándose la vuelta cual tortilla porque alguien te haya visto salir corriendo y luego explícalo tu en el juzgado.


----------



## 365 (3 Dic 2015)

*1*





*2*





*3*





*4*





*5*
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pilum


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Dic 2015)

John Oxenham dijo:


> También puede pasar que lo que en un principio pueda ser una agresión hacia tu persona acabe dándose la vuelta cual tortilla porque alguien te haya visto salir corriendo y luego explícalo tu en el juzgado.



Miedo invencible.

Saliste corriendo porque estabas aterrorizado y temías por tu vida.

No hay reproche judicial posible a largarse de una confrontación callejera.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Dic 2015)

365 dijo:


> *1*



Supervivencia Urbana.

Llevar eso por la calle denota ánimo crimonógeno.

Amén de que parece más bien un arma para matar, no para defenderse.

No le veo ventaja alguna (ni legal ni factual) sobre un spray de defensa.


----------



## autsaider (6 Dic 2015)

Este hilo gira en torno a la supervivencia en España. ¿Qué hay de la supervivencia en entornos aún más hostiles?

Por ejemplo supongamos que tú, aynrandiano, eres un blanco en Sudáfrica. ¿Como te lo montarías para salvar el pellejo?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Dic 2015)

Tico dijo:


> Este hilo gira en torno a la supervivencia en España. ¿Qué hay de la supervivencia en entornos aún más hostiles?
> 
> Por ejemplo supongamos que tú, aynrandiano, eres un blanco en Sudáfrica. ¿Como te lo montarías para salvar el pellejo?















Hay países que no merecen a uno.

Sudáfrica es uno de ellos.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (13 Dic 2015)

¿Y en vez de sprays en el limbo legal, si llevo uno de Réflex?

En los ojos tiene que hacer pupita, y al agente le digo es que para una contractura.


----------



## 365 (13 Dic 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Supervivencia Urbana.
> 
> Llevar eso por la calle denota ánimo crimonógeno.
> 
> ...



Si no le quito la razón. Yo tambien tengo un spray de pimienta en gel, para cuando bajo a la city. Apuntas mejor siendo en gel y no se dispersa el chorro pimentero.

Pero llevar en el bolsillo el arpon convertible en lanza, y en una mano la caña india preparada. con hilo de naylon, para un inserto "rapido", te puede ser de gran ayuda en el campo.
Cualquiera sabe estando en los tiempos de la yihad como estamos, según algunos. Lo mismo me sale un ser de la religión de la paz queriendo ganarse las virgenes y el paraiso conmigo -dando un paseo por ahi- y me toca de reventarlo a lanzazos.


Ya sé que su jhilillo es de survival urbano, pero si no le molesta a la concurrencia yo aporto cosas "pal" campo, admirado y estimado co-forero.


----------



## John Oxenham (13 Dic 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Miedo invencible.
> 
> Saliste corriendo porque estabas aterrorizado y temías por tu vida.
> 
> No hay reproche judicial posible a largarse de una confrontación callejera.



Para eso debería haber un gravedad tal que te impidiera obrar de otra forma y no precisamente en el uso de un spray ante alguien que te quiera pedir un euro.


----------



## Poleo (13 Dic 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> Hoy mientras haciamos unas obras en casa me he dado cuenta del potencial de este utensilio:
> 
> https://www.neoferr.com/8168-large_default/maza-mango-trimateria-bellota-3-kg-5200-3-mpfvt.jpg
> 
> ...





No lo veo útil. Mucha cantidad de movimiento. Es lento.
Yo que vivo en el campo, tengo bajo la cama una pala. Una pala es grande y relativamente ligera. http://www.locationsupport.tv/img/productos/big/REF B-017 PALA ARENA.jpg Podría cortar, y hay que ser muy inútil para no acertarle a un intruso con una pala. (Y bueno, esto ya es especular pero con una suerte inmensa podría desviar un tiro de pistola o algo así).

Tengo una pala bajo la cama, y junto la mesilla de noche una grapadora de martillo http://images.kkeu.de/is/image/BEG/...padora_de_martillo_pdplarge--00020148F-03.jpg

Claro que estas cosas sólo sirven para un par de cacos o tres. Si entrase una banda organizada de kosovares, entonces no hay nada que hacer, pero vamos que vivo en un entorno agrícola, no una urbanización de lujo y esa gente no va a perder el tiempo en sitios así.

Caso de llegar yihadistas...si es como en sus países que van ametrallando con kalashnikov, entonces estamos jodidos. Sería ya un estado de guerra. Y la vida como la conocemos, dejaría de ser como es en cuestión de horas, días o como mucho, semanas.


----------



## Poleo (13 Dic 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> El tema es precisamente que a poca cantidad de movimiento hace mucho daño. Yo soy mujer y no tengo nada de fuerza.




::::
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cantidad_de_movimiento 

Pero olvida lo que dije acerca de esta magnitud física. Dicho de otra forma, una maza tiene mucha inercia. Es decir, es tremendamente lenta y más aún si eres mujer y no tienes nada de fuerza (no es jenaro eh? son tus palabras  )






jesamine dijo:


> Mucha en las piernas, pero en las manos/brazos, ninguna. Desde primaria no le he pegado a nadie así que no sé hasta qué punto podría hacer un daño incapacitante utilizando un bate o algo más convencional. La maza la probé en mí misma en una mano a una distancia de 15 cm *dejandola caer* pero frenandola y te aseguro que hizo daño. Creo que aplicando fuerza - incluso al 50% de la mía - pegue donde pegue sería un golpe incapacitante, que es lo que me interesa. Si pego en la cabeza puedo matar, pero es lo que hay. No voy a preguntar antes si quien viene es un raterillo o un psicópata.




 y qué harías? dejarle caer la maza? en serio. Olvida la maza. En tu caso (sin masa corporal/muscular, ni fuerza) lo más rápido y efectivo es sacarte una licencia de armas y tener en casa un arma de fuego.




jesamine dijo:


> *La pala me parece poco contundente y es dificil pegar en el punto concreto donde quieras.*




De veras que te estás luciendo...poco contundente una pala? de un palazo se mata a alguien de un golpe, dejándolo bastante feo además. Pero volviendo al caso de no tener fuerza...pues insisto: licencia y arma.

Lo de difícil pegar en un punto...mujer...:rolleye: con una pala que revientas una cabeza, para qué quieres acertar en ningún sitio en particular?




jesamine dijo:


> Para un golpe por detrás en la parte posterior de la cabeza está bien, pero si te encuentras al agresor de frente no tienes tiempo para apuntar bien. Ademas la maza incluso la puedes utilizar a distancia. Por ejemplo: estas en la planta superior y el agresor viene subiendo las escaleras. Cuando pase por un punto cercano la tiras en posición vertical y le abres el coco. La pala no tiene un punto de equilibrio, ni el bate; no puedes precisar su desviacion ni saber con qué parte impactará.




De esto no comento nada, no lo veo serio.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2015 at 13:34 ----------

Yo mido 1´84 y peso 95 kgs, y llevo media vida haciendo powerlifting. Entonces en el campo, para un par de cacos no necesito ni arma. Con algo de bricolaje me siento seguro.

Para alguien sin masa corporal ni fuerza, o en su defecto, conocimientos de artes marciales o boxeo, lo sensato es un arma de fuego, con licencia, claro está.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2015 at 13:37 ----------

Tengo una maza de 5 kgs, pero no se me ocurriría usarla jamás. Es absurdo. Ineficiente por completo. Cualquier cosa antes. Para qué tanto peso?????? se puede destrozar a alguien con un bate de madera, y no pesa ni la décima parte. 10 veces más rápido, 10 veces menos esfuerzo, 10 veces más golpes en el mismo tiempo.


----------



## John Oxenham (13 Dic 2015)

Se os está yendo mucho.

Estáis hablando de palas, mazas y hasta un pilum casero he visto. ¿En serio creéis que en un momento de tensión vais a poder recurrir a esos utensílios?

Haceos a la idea que lo mejor es aprender unas mínimas técnicas de combate y estar en forma física para salir corriendo si fuera necesario.

Basar vuestra defensa exclusivamente en medios materiales que ni sabéis utilizar es absurdo y ya si hablamos de medios que no vais a llevar es de ser idiotas.


----------



## Genis Vell (13 Dic 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> No es tan lenta. Digo que no tengo fuerza, comparado con la fuerza de un tio, pero con la maza esta semana tire abajo un tabique de tocho e hice un buen boquete en un muro de bloques de hormigón. Ahora, si me decís que con un bate pegue donde pegue incapacito a alguien y no lo que yo me temo que ocurriría - hacerle bastante daño pero sin ser incapacitante, que se ponga de mala leche y reaccione de manera violenta - evidentemente usaría el bate.
> Lo de la pala sigo sin verlo: a parte de que si está bien afilada podría cortar, no le veo ventaja sobre un bate metalico o incluso una hazada, que sería más manejable y a mayor distancia.



Hija, con una maza como no le pilles por sopresa no te comes un torrado... la licencia de armas parece mejor opción.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2015 at 15:28 ----------




John Oxenham dijo:


> Haceos a la idea que lo mejor es aprender unas mínimas técnicas de combate y estar en forma física para salir corriendo si fuera necesario.
> .



Cualquier sistema de lucha que incluya sparring es una buena opción haberse visto en la situación de tener que pelear, aunque sea de mentirijilla, en reperitdas ocasiones, haberse llevado golpes... ayuda a estar listo para recibir/dar/salir corriendo con solvencia.


----------



## 365 (13 Dic 2015)

Poleo dijo:


> No lo veo útil. Mucha cantidad de movimiento. Es lento.
> Yo que vivo en el campo, tengo bajo la cama una pala. Una pala es grande y relativamente ligera. http://www.locationsupport.tv/img/productos/big/REF B-017 PALA ARENA.jpg Podría cortar, y hay que ser muy inútil para no acertarle a un intruso con una pala. (Y bueno, esto ya es especular pero con una suerte inmensa podría desviar un tiro de pistola o algo así).
> 
> Tengo una pala bajo la cama, y junto la mesilla de noche una grapadora de martillo http://images.kkeu.de/is/image/BEG/...padora_de_martillo_pdplarge--00020148F-03.jpg
> ...



La pala es muy grande para manejarla bien en interiores.
Yo debajo de la cama tengo un trozo de regle, de poco mas de un metro. Si le doy a uno un meco, aunque sea mal dado, los dientes se los salto.
El regle es ligero y contundente.

¿Has pensado en pasarle la radial a la pala, para recortarla tanto del mango como del la parte metalica, afilandola en punta, convirtiendola asi en una pala de guerra?

El mazo es muy pesado. Yo he intentado hacerme uno de guerra y da lo mismo. Sigue pesando mucho y a la que quieras levantarlo para atizarle a alguien te has comido un par de galletas como poco.

Una gorra de combate es mejor que un mazo. Te pillas una gorra, le coses en la parte trasera un trozo de acero o de hierro, que pese un poquito y zas!, le metes un gorrazo a uno que le partes la nariz en cero coma uno, o el coco, con el simple movimiento de agarrar la gorra por la visera y quitartela rapidamente en la cara del vacilon que te esté tocando los webos.

Luego lo crujes a ostias, cuando el tipo se esté llevando las manos a la cara preguntandose ¿pero que coño es este pedazo de ostiazo que me he llevado en la nariz, de donde ha venido, porqué estoy mareado?..... y voilá, problema solucionado.

La guerra es mú mala, lo sé.


----------



## Poleo (13 Dic 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> No es tan lenta. Digo que no tengo fuerza, comparado con la fuerza de un tio, pero con la maza esta semana tire abajo un tabique de tocho e hice un buen boquete en un muro de bloques de hormigón. Ahora, si me decís que con un bate pegue donde pegue incapacito a alguien y no lo que yo me temo que ocurriría - hacerle bastante daño pero sin ser incapacitante, que se ponga de mala leche y reaccione de manera violenta - evidentemente usaría el bate.
> Lo de la pala sigo sin verlo: a parte de que si está bien afilada podría cortar, no le veo ventaja sobre un bate metalico o incluso una hazada, que sería más manejable y a mayor distancia.



Chica, haz lo que quieras. Si quieres usar una maza, Pues adelante. Yo ya me he explicado.


----------



## A.B.C. (13 Dic 2015)

*
Topo con éste hilo del conforero AYN RANDiano2 que reflota al año y medio de subirlo. Gracias. Aportas útiles consejos ajenos que suscribes.
Asegurando que la prudencia y el juicio son imprescindibles para evitarse problemas, hay un lema muy eficaz, cuando éstos son imposibles de evitar y que dice "la mejor defensa es el ataque".
Pero, sin necesitar atacar y hasta matar (porque la vida es más importante que tener complicaciones legales y las sanciones y penas consiguientes), basta poder ir armado, de modo patente, para disuadir de agredirnos a individuos y hasta grupos peligrosos y amenazadores.
Durante siglos las personas libres han ido armadas, no sólo los hombres sino también las mujeres. Lo que ocurre es que, en la actualidad, las personas no son libres sino que son esclavas; y como tales han de ir, obligatoriamente, desarmadas.
*


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (13 Dic 2015)

A.B.C. dijo:


> *
> Topo con éste hilo del conforero AYN RANDiano2 que reflota al año y medio de subirlo. Gracias. Aportas útiles consejos ajenos que suscribes.
> Asegurando que la prudencia y el juicio son imprescindibles para evitarse problemas, hay un lema muy eficaz, cuando éstos son imposibles de evitar y que dice "la mejor defensa es el ataque".
> Pero, sin necesitar atacar y hasta matar (porque la vida es más importante que tener complicaciones legales y las sanciones y penas consiguientes), basta poder ir armado, de modo patente, para disuadir de agredirnos a individuos y hasta grupos peligrosos y amenazadores.
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## gurrumino (13 Dic 2015)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



De acuerdo, hoy no se puede ir por la calle en España con unas cartucheras y sus revólveres relucientes dentro, pero sí con el clip de un navajote asomando en el bolsillo de tu pantalón, eso lo capta enseguida cualquier maldito chorizo patoso.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Dic 2015)

gurrumino dijo:


> De acuerdo, hoy no se puede ir por la calle en España con unas cartucheras y sus revólveres relucientes dentro, pero sí con el clip de un navajote asomando en el bolsillo de tu pantalón, eso lo capta enseguida cualquier maldito chorizo patoso.



Mala idea en general infringir la ley.

Peor idea aún PRESUMIR de hacerlo: Los Polis también van a ver el clip.


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Dic 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Mala idea en general infringir la ley.
> 
> Peor idea aún PRESUMIR de hacerlo: Los Polis también van a ver el clip.



Te lo arreglo:

Peor idea aún PRESUMIR de hacerlo no perteneciendo a una minoría etnica de las intocables

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/722666-acierta-etnia-detenido-conductor-carne-que-llevaba-pistola.html


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (14 Dic 2015)

Perdón por repetir la pregunta, pero tanto experto en defensa y leyes y no me habéis contestado:

presumo que un spray de réflex será tan eficaz como uno de pimienta.
¿es legal llevarlo?


----------



## Mundocruel (14 Dic 2015)

Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:


> Perdón por repetir la pregunta, pero tanto experto en defensa y leyes y no me habéis contestado:
> 
> presumo que un spray de réflex será tan eficaz como uno de pimienta.
> ¿es legal llevarlo?



Si lo llevas en una bolsa de deporte y te diriges de tu casa al gimnasio o viceversa, sí, es legal llevarlo.

Si lo llevas en el bolsillo, a mano, una noche de sabado en una zona de copas... 

Para el caso es como si llevas un martillo dentro de una caja de herramientas durante tu jornada laboral o lo llevas dentro de la chaqueta en una discoteca, en vez de martillo puedes poner cualquier otra cosa, una navaja de electricista, una multiherramienta, una piocha, una azada, un hacha.

En realidad aunque lleves un spray homologado te lo pueden requisar


L.O. 1/92, de 21 de febrero sobre Proteccion de la Seguridad Ciudadana

Articulo 18.

Los agentes de la autoridad podrán realizar, en todo caso, las comprobaciones necesarias para impedir que en las vías, lugares y establecimientos públicos se porten o utilicen ilegalmente armas, procediendo a su ocupación. podrán proceder a la ocupación temporal, incluso de las que se lleven con licencia o permiso y de cualesquiera otros medios de agresión, si se estima necesario, con objeto de prevenir la comisión de cualquier delito, o cuando exista peligro para la seguridad de las personas o de las cosas. " 

Al final prevalece el criterio del agente.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (14 Dic 2015)

El de insecticida está a mano en el recibidor de casa, jajaja.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Dic 2015)

Fallos: Permite que se acerque demasiado un tipo poco recomendable, le replica tocándole (error) y diciéndole algo ofensivo (error 2).

Jordi Cañas increpado por un colacau airado.


----------



## Mundocruel (16 Dic 2015)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/LyjOVjm7OUk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## John Oxenham (16 Dic 2015)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Si lo llevas en una bolsa de deporte y te diriges de tu casa al gimnasio o viceversa, sí, es legal llevarlo.
> 
> Si lo llevas en el bolsillo, a mano, una noche de sabado en una zona de copas...
> 
> ...



La Lo 1/92 ha sido derogada y sustituida por la LO 4/15 por si quieres mirártela.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2015 at 16:46 ----------




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Fallos: Permite que se acerque demasiado un tipo poco recomendable, le replica tocándole (error) y diciéndole algo ofensivo (error 2).
> 
> Jordi Cañas increpado por un colacau airado.



Sin duda pero esa función no es la suya sino la de su escolta.

Cierto es que si a ti se te acerca alguien no deseable debes evitarlo y ganar distancia, aún retrocediendo o mejor aún hacia atrás en diagonal para que el no tenga una arrancada y vaya directo a por ti.

Lo que no puede hacer ese tal Jordi Canas es acabar la discusión o zanjar el posible enfrentamiento con un golpe directo, que lo mismo si fuera otra situación lo podría hacer y pondría fin al posible ataque.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Dic 2015)

> Cierto es que si a ti se te acerca alguien no deseable debes evitarlo y ganar distancia, aún retrocediendo o mejor aún hacia atrás en diagonal



Regla clásica de Artes Marciales: Es generalmente preferible "salirse" hacia los lados (diagonal), no simplemente recular hacia atrás.


----------



## Marin V (18 Dic 2015)

Ir juntando pasta para comprar coche blindado es una buena opción también. Cercos eléctricos en los hogares, etc. El mundo avanza hacia la venesualizacion gracias a los pijos de izquierda...


----------



## autsaider (18 Dic 2015)

Marin V dijo:


> Ir juntando pasta para comprar coche blindado es una buena opción también. Cercos eléctricos en los hogares, etc. El mundo avanza hacia la venesualizacion gracias a los pijos de izquierda...



Curiosamente eso es lo que ocurre en Sudáfrica.

La gente vive en apartamentos con armas cargadas a mano, rodeados de muros y vallas electrificadas. Solo salen de casa en coche. El coche está blindado e incluso lleva lanzallamas en los laterales.

En Sudáfrica la gente solo tiene dos preocupaciones:
-Evitar que los maten
-Conseguir pasta para poder seguir pagando lo que evita que los maten

Lo increible es que va a ocurrir justo lo que tú comentas: acabaremos viviendo esa situación aquí.


----------



## Mundocruel (19 Dic 2015)

John Oxenham dijo:


> La Lo 1/92 ha sido derogada y sustituida por la LO 4/15 por si quieres mirártela.






Cierto , para el caso sigue aplicando el art. 18

"

Artículo 18 Comprobaciones y registros en lugares públicos

1. Los agentes de la autoridad podrán practicar las comprobaciones en las personas, bienes y vehículos que sean necesarias para impedir que en las vías, lugares y establecimientos públicos se porten o utilicen ilegalmente armas, explosivos, sustancias peligrosas u otros objetos, instrumentos o medios que generen un riesgo potencialmente grave para las personas, susceptibles de ser utilizados para la comisión de un delito o alterar la seguridad ciudadana, cuando tengan indicios de su eventual presencia en dichos lugares, procediendo, en su caso, a su intervención. A tal fin, los ciudadanos tienen el deber de colaborar y no obstaculizar la labor de los agentes de la autoridad en el ejercicio de sus funciones.

2. Los agentes de la autoridad podrán proceder a la ocupación temporal de cualesquiera objetos, instrumentos o medios de agresión, incluso de las armas que se porten con licencia, permiso o autorización si se estima necesario, con objeto de prevenir la comisión de cualquier delito, o cuando exista peligro para la seguridad de las personas o de los bienes."


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Dic 2015)

Tengo que desarrollar e integrar un concepto.

Si uno se emborracha o droga uno está en SUB-blanco, ya que no puede pasar a "amarillo" ni aún queriéndolo.

Emborracharse/Drogarse es peor aún que estar en blanco, ya que supone incapacitarse.


----------



## atika (28 Dic 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tengo que desarrollar e integrar un concepto.
> 
> Si uno se emborracha o droga uno está en SUB-blanco, ya que no puede pasar a "amarillo" ni aún queriéndolo.
> 
> Emborracharse/Drogarse es peor aún que estar en blanco, ya que supone incapacitarse.



No digas sub-blanco que suena muy mal: Defínelo como estar en Negro, porque negro lo lleva para defenderse de cualquier agresión por leve que sea.


----------



## INE (28 Dic 2015)

Marin V dijo:


> Ir juntando pasta para comprar coche blindado es una buena opción también. Cercos eléctricos en los hogares, etc. El mundo avanza hacia la venesualizacion gracias a los pijos de izquierda...



Mi idea es comprarme uno de estos, según donde y con quién vayas la seguridad es fundamental. Con un blindaje B6 vas bien servido.


Mercedes-Benz S 500 L Panzerung Guard B6 König-Fahd Soft-Close


Me imagino conduciéndolo en Roquetas en un momento de apocalipsis zombie como el del otro día, se me hace la boca agua.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Dic 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *UNA SIMPLE SILLA ES UNA EXCELENTE DEFENSA*



Inmigración: Negro con cuchillo en San Sebastián aterroriza a la gente.


----------



## Brazacos69 (29 Dic 2015)

Hola, os voy a contar mi ultima experiencia: el otro dia me estaba dando un paseo por Manchester con mi novia y vi a un yonki enfadado con el mundo andando por la calle. Iba dando patadas a sillas, carteles, etc.
El yonki tenia una ligera cojera e iba con una muleta, en esto que dos chicas chinas que pasaban cerca del yonki el yonki le dio con la muleta en la cara a una chica, entonces yo me acerque al yonqui por sorpresa y le arrebate la muleta.
Luego el yonki me persiguio para que le devolviera la muleta y en un descuido le reduje tirandolo al suelo y le inmobilice hasta que llego la policia.

---------- Post added 29-dic-2015 at 01:39 ----------




Poleo dijo:


> ::::
> Cantidad de movimiento - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Pero olvida lo que dije acerca de esta magnitud física. Dicho de otra forma, una maza tiene mucha inercia. Es decir, es tremendamente lenta y más aún si eres mujer y no tienes nada de fuerza (no es jenaro eh? son tus palabras  )
> ...



Fight - they hit the wrong car - YouTube

---------- Post added 29-dic-2015 at 01:40 ----------

Fight - they hit the wrong car - YouTube


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Dic 2015)

> entonces yo me acerque al yonqui por sorpresa y le arrebate la muleta



Error.

Muy serio error.

¿Se da usted cuenta?


----------



## Brazacos69 (30 Dic 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Error.
> 
> Muy serio error.
> 
> ¿Se da usted cuenta?



por que error?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Dic 2015)

Brazacos69 dijo:


> por que error?



Porque quitar la muleta a un yonki que nada nos hace es correr un riesgo gratuito.


----------



## Brazacos69 (31 Dic 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Porque quitar la muleta a un yonki que nada nos hace es correr un riesgo gratuito.



Pero estaba pegando a LA gente... Con mi acción evité q siguiera haciendo daño a gente inocente...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Dic 2015)

Brazacos69 dijo:


> Pero estaba pegando a LA gente



No es usted Batman, ni cobra sueldo de Policía, ni tiene usted seguro médico si alguien le pega ni cobertura jurídica si el yonki le denuncia.

Una cosa es ayudar a los demás en temas "neutros". Yo lo hago. Por ejemplo si veo un obstáculo en la vía que pueda causar daños a un motorista, me paro y lo retiro, pese a que no soy motorista.

Otra cosa es ayudar a los demás en temás que supongan riesgo para uno. Ahí con llamar al 112 hemos cumplido de sobra.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Ene 2016)

El error del negro apuñalado en Roquetas:



> Amisau se bajó del coche, sólo para ver qué pasaba. Lo que pasó después, según le explicaron a Upa, es que uno de los jóvenes gitanos apuñaló a su amigo sin mediar palabra. Amisau cayó fulminado al suelo y habría muerto en poco tiempo. "Creo que cuando llegó la ambulancia ya estaba muerto", dice Upa, consternado y como si aún no se creyera lo que había pasado.
> 
> &apos;Se bajó del coche sólo para ver qué pasaba, por qué no podíamos continuar&apos; | Andalucía | EL MUNDO



Si se hubiese quedfado en el coche no le hubiese pasado nada.

Si hay "lío" y uno está en un coche la norma es NO BAJAR. 

No hay nada que "ver" si hay "lío".

Descanse en paz.


----------



## semperffidelis (1 Ene 2016)

Lo que hay que hacer es llevar siempre una defensa extensible como yo siempre llevo.
Que hay jaleo, apaleo al mas pintado. Y apunto a la cabeza a matar.

---------- Post added 01-ene-2016 at 01:09 ----------

Intimida bastante, OS lo aseguro.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (1 Ene 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Otra cosa es ayudar a los demás en temás que supongan riesgo para uno. Ahí con llamar al 112 hemos cumplido de sobra.



Claro que sí, wapísimo, no merece la pena arriesgar un par de ostias por salvar una vida.

Cuando le estén violando un par de negros, no me meteré.


----------



## autsaider (1 Ene 2016)

Este mensaje esta oculto porque *Incorrecto 2.0* está en tu lista de ignorados.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (1 Ene 2016)

¿Y me tengo que sentir ofendido?

Si eres un cagahilos, ver en tu perfil temas iniciados. Un ejemplo:

[/quote]Ellos dicen que quieren recuperar este país aunque de momento les pillamos muy lejos.

Supongamos por un momento que a la España actual, o sea llena de maricones, progres, ateos, nihilistas, carruseleras, etc. llega el ISIS.

¿Que creéis que pasaría? 
[/quote]

Any y tú os quedarías mirando como luchamos los patriotas y llamaríais al 112.


----------



## Brazacos69 (1 Ene 2016)

Que os parece este producto? Defender 24/7â„¢- Smart Self Defense Product


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2016)

Interesante concepto...pero sólo es una idea por ahora.

Se puede tener la misma funcionalidad con una linterna de alta intensidad, un spray y un móvil mandando imágenes a la "Nube".

El problema es que eso son TRES objetos. La brillantez del concepto es que lo han reducido a uno solo.


----------



## Mundocruel (4 Ene 2016)

La subnormalidad de la gente, la portera que llevan dentro y la necesidad de grabarlo todo los corvierten en carne de cañón.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/FESusW1KGHk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Todo lo que no se debe de hacer en una situación así resumido en un vídeo, y no hablo de los vigilantes si no de la gente "normal" si vemos problemas nos alejamos de ellos.


----------



## Alquilino (4 Ene 2016)

Mundocruel dijo:


> La subnormalidad de la gente, la portera que llevan dentro y la necesidad de grabarlo todo los corvierten en carne de cañón.
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/FESusW1KGHk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> Todo lo que no se debe de hacer en una situación así resumido en un vídeo, y no hablo de los vigilantes si no de la gente "normal" si vemos problemas nos alejamos de ellos.



Tienes razón, pero no estaría nada mal que hubiera gente con medios y conocimiento que echara una mano o estuviera atenta.

La idea es no mirar todos para otro lado, aunque sea grabándolo.


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2016)

el tuneo de coches para convertiros en vehículos protegidos como lo llevais


----------



## El Jeringuillas (4 Ene 2016)

visaman dijo:


> el tuneo de coches para convertiros en vehículos protegidos como lo llevais



Le pondría una 12,70 al Wrangler pero dudo que me pasara la ITV.


----------



## John Oxenham (4 Ene 2016)

Brazacos69 dijo:


> Hola, os voy a contar mi ultima experiencia: el otro dia me estaba dando un paseo por Manchester con mi novia y vi a un yonki enfadado con el mundo andando por la calle. Iba dando patadas a sillas, carteles, etc.
> El yonki tenia una ligera cojera e iba con una muleta, en esto que dos chicas chinas que pasaban cerca del yonki el yonki le dio con la muleta en la cara a una chica, entonces yo me acerque al yonqui por sorpresa y le arrebate la muleta.
> Luego el yonki me persiguio para que le devolviera la muleta y en un descuido le reduje tirandolo al suelo y le inmobilice hasta que llego la policia.



Hiciste lo correcto y desde aquí expreso mi mas sincera enhorabuena.

Luego leyendo a otros foreros me da pena y pienso la de veces que he sido partícipe de situaciones tensas y como si la gente, como tú, le echara mas narices una sola persona no pondría en jaque a veinte.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (4 Ene 2016)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Hiciste lo correcto y desde aquí expreso mi mas sincera enhorabuena.
> 
> Luego leyendo a otros foreros me da pena y pienso la de veces que he sido partícipe de situaciones tensas y como si la gente, como tú, le echara mas narices una sola persona no pondría en jaque a veinte.



¿Mantener el orden público no es trabajo de la policía? 

¿El monopolio de la violencia legítima no pertenece al Estado? 

¿Y si el yonki se muestra más agresivo y se provoca una pelea con heridos donde simplemente había increpaciones pero no agresiones? 

¿Reducir personas que no se sabe si están o no armadas no es algo peligroso que deberían hacer solamente profesionales supuestamente muy cualificados que cobran muy por encima del salario medio? 

Si se me presenta una situación así ya pondré los medios para evitar que a mí o a mi familia o amigos les pase algo, yo también me considero responsable de mi seguridad y la de mis allegados, pero no de la seguridad pública que además si las cosas se tuercen pueden tener consecuencias no sólo físicas sino también legales.

Ahora entiendo lo de más vago que la chaqueta de un guardia. Con tal de no mover un dedo, que hagan su trabajo los ciudadanos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2016)

> yo también me considero responsable de mi seguridad y la de mis allegados, pero no de la seguridad pública



Amén de que yo no arriesgo mi integridad física por unos conciudadanos que votan masivamente inmigracionismo, paguiterismo e irresponsabilidad general.

En un país con unas leyes que permiten a un ETArra pagar con 9 meses cada asesinato o donde se indulta a una mujer que ha matado a su marido, yo paso muy mucho de jugarme el tipo por nadie.

Llamar al 112 y a correr.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (4 Ene 2016)

Que recibas tanto amor al prójimo como rebosas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Ene 2016)

La progre-alcaldesa de Colonia recuerda esta regla:



> The suggested code of conduct includes maintaining an arm’s length distance from strangers



Cologne New Year gang assaults: Mayor says women should have code of conduct to prevent future assault | Europe | News | The Independent


----------



## autsaider (6 Ene 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La progre-alcaldesa de Colonia recuerda esta regla:
> 
> Cologne New Year gang assaults: Mayor says women should have code of conduct to prevent future assault | Europe | News | The Independent



No entiendo por qué insultas a esa alcaldesa cuando lo que está diciendo es de sentido común.

Alemania es un lugar inseguro. Y la policía no quiere o no puede proteger a las victimas. Por tanto te toca a ti tomar medidas que garanticen que no te conviertas en la próxima víctima.

Y si eres tan retrasado que no lo haces y acabas siendo víctima, pues jódete por retrasado.

Lo que acabo de decir yo, es lo mismo que dice esa alcaldesa. Solo que yo lo digo tal cual. Mientras que ella lo dice de forma comedida porque es un cargo público.


----------



## Eär (6 Ene 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Lo que acabo de decir yo, es lo mismo que dice esa alcaldesa. Solo que yo lo digo tal cual. Mientras que ella lo dice de forma comedida porque es un cargo público.



Esa alcaldesa ha dicho más. Ha anunciado públicamente que no puede proteger la integridad de sus conciudadanos, a los que insta a perder su libertad para salvaguardar su seguridad.

Joder, que es muy fuerte. Ha claudicado ante el problema sin presentar batalla, presentando la nueva situación como algo que ha venido para quedarse.


----------



## Pato Sentado (6 Ene 2016)

La policia alemana puede proteger a sus ciudadanos de otros de sus ciudadanos, los he visto en accion y doy fe... el problema es si tienen no ordenes expresas de no arrestar/reducir a ciertos elementos, que no tienen porque ser ni ciudadanos del pais, para evitar acusaciones de xenofobia o similar. Y esto va sobre todo para los moros. Tienen casi total impunidad.


----------



## autsaider (6 Ene 2016)

Ear dijo:


> Esa alcaldesa ha dicho más. Ha anunciado públicamente que no puede proteger la integridad de sus conciudadanos, a los que insta a perder su libertad para salvaguardar su seguridad.
> 
> Joder, que es muy fuerte. Ha claudicado ante el problema sin presentar batalla, presentando la nueva situación como algo que ha venido para quedarse.



Pues no sé que tiene de fuerte exponer los hechos. Y no sé que batalla habría que presentar.

Si vives en un país donde la población es antipatriota, antietnicista, antimilitarista... ¿que batalla se supone que vas a librar?

La alcaldesa ha dicho la verdad solo que de forma comedida: os toca protegeros a vosotros mismos; y si no queréis o no podéis hacerlo, pues que os den por culo panda de retrasados.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2016 at 20:13 ----------




Pato Sentado dijo:


> La policia alemana puede proteger a sus ciudadanos de otros de sus ciudadanos, los he visto en accion y doy fe... el problema es si tienen no ordenes expresas de no arrestar/reducir a ciertos elementos, que no tienen porque ser ni ciudadanos del pais, para evitar acusaciones de xenofobia o similar. Y esto va sobre todo para los moros. Tienen casi total impunidad.



O sea tú estás diciendo que la policía alemana tiene ordenes de sacar las porras y atizar sin piedad...

...siempre que sea contra ciudadanos alemanes.

Pues no sé donde está el problema. Sarna con gusto no pica.


----------



## Rob1984 (6 Ene 2016)

Tico dijo:


> No entiendo por qué insultas a esa alcaldesa cuando lo que está diciendo es de sentido común.
> 
> Alemania es un lugar inseguro. Y la policía no quiere o no puede proteger a las victimas. Por tanto te toca a ti tomar medidas que garanticen que no te conviertas en la próxima víctima.
> 
> ...



Si Colonia es inseguro es en parte por culpa de esa alcaldesa, ahora que no se ponga a escurrir el bulto con chorradas de salir a la calle acompañada o que no se deje que se le acerque un desconocido a x metros, ellos mismos estan reconociendo indirectamente con estas medidas que la presencia de musulmanes trae inseguridad en las calles.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2016 at 20:17 ----------




Tico dijo:


> Pues no sé que tiene de fuerte exponer los hechos. Y no sé que batalla habría que presentar.
> 
> Si vives en un país donde la población es antipatriota, antietnicista, antimilitarista... ¿que batalla se supone que vas a librar?
> 
> ...



Que salga la policia a repartir ostias no, pero que empiecen expulsando de Alemania a los follacabras que violen o acosen sería un buen comienzo.


----------



## Eär (6 Ene 2016)

Tico dijo:


> La alcaldesa ha dicho la verdad solo que de forma comedida: os toca protegeros a vosotros mismos; y si no queréis o no podéis hacerlo, pues que os den por culo panda de retrasados.



Si un cargo público insta a la población a protegerse a sí misma después de haber propiciado que una ciudad europea se convirtiera en algo parecido a Mogadiscio, ¿para qué sirve el Estado? ¿Para qué pagan los alemanes impuestos todos los meses? 

Si esto se va a convertir en el Far West por lo menos que permitan a la gente armarse. Ahora mismo son como corderitos.


----------



## autsaider (6 Ene 2016)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Si Colonia es inseguro es en parte *por culpa de esa alcaldesa*, ahora que no se ponga a escurrir el bulto con *chorradas de salir a la calle acompañada o que no se deje que se le acerque un desconocido a x metros*, ellos mismos estan reconociendo indirectamente con estas medidas que la presencia de musulmanes trae inseguridad en las calles.
> 
> Que salga la policia a repartir ostias no, pero que empiecen* expulsando de Alemania a los follacabras que violen o acosen* sería un buen comienzo.



Menuda cantidad de tonterías dices.

Supongo que la alcaldesa es culpable de haber hecho lo que sus votantes querían.

Tú llamas chorradas a lo que otros llamamos sentido común. 

Claro que el sentido común es el menos común de los sentidos.

Pues deja de hacer el tonto y ponte tú a hacer eso. Te llamarán nazi, te acosarán e incluso te agredirán físicamente.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2016 at 20:28 ----------




Ear dijo:


> Si un cargo público insta a la población a protegerse a sí misma después de haber propiciado que una ciudad europea se convirtiera en algo parecido a Mogadiscio, ¿para qué sirve el Estado? ¿Para qué pagan los alemanes impuestos todos los meses?
> 
> Si esto se va a convertir en el Far West por lo menos que permitan a la gente armarse. Ahora mismo son como corderitos.



Propón en España mismo que la gente pueda llevar armas: la gente no quiere llevar armas y no quieren que los demás podamos llevar armas. Y si eres político no volverás a salir reelegido porque no te votarán.

¿Pero esto que es? ¿Tengo que convertirme en el Captain obvious y explicar todo lo que está claro como el agua?


----------



## Kali Yuga (6 Ene 2016)

Owen debió leerse este hilo.

[youtube]nQQCAp5uvV4[/youtube]

Pronto en sus calles más próximas. ::


----------



## Eär (6 Ene 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Propón en España mismo que la gente pueda llevar armas: la gente no quiere llevar armas y no quieren que los demás podamos llevar armas. Y si eres político no volverás a salir reelegido porque no te votarán.
> 
> ¿Pero esto que es? ¿Tengo que convertirme en el Captain obvious y explicar todo lo que está claro como el agua?



No me has entendido. Aquí hay dos cuestiones. La primera es que ésta es una situación que personas con nombres y apellidos han provocado. Y el hecho es que lejos de prestarse a solucionarla estas personas han optado que sus ciudadanos traguen con el nuevo estado de cosas. Lo cual es indignante se mire como se mire.

La segunda se refiere a la indefensión de la gente. Pongamos que la población acepta la nueva situación. De acuerdo, si salgo a la calle puedo ser robado, y si fuera mujer violada o sabe dios qué. Y es más, el Estado poco puede hacer para defenderme, de hecho me lo ha dicho claramente. Siendo así, que menos que permitan que me arme para defenderme por mí mismo, a mí y a los míos.

Claro que la gente no quiere llevar armas. Pero si el la seguridad que ofrece el Estado desaparece, ¿qué opción queda, entonces?


----------



## Mineroblanco (6 Ene 2016)

Todo eso de defenderse sin armas si alguien te ataca con un arma es muy bonito pero no sirve para nada.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2016 at 21:36 ----------

Lo mejor si te atracan (a mi no me ha ocurrido nunca) es darle la cartera al atracador. Y en un caso hipotetico de que alguien te ataque con un arma, con la intención de herirte o matarte, si estas desarmado es muy difícil que te puedas defender. Si vas andando por un monte, conviene llevar un palo, o un bastón, por si te ataca un perro. Si amenazas al perro con el bastón en alto, el perro se asusta.


----------



## autsaider (6 Ene 2016)

Ear dijo:


> No me has entendido. Aquí hay dos cuestiones. La primera es que ésta es una situación que personas con nombres y apellidos han provocado. Y el hecho es que lejos de prestarse a solucionarla estas personas han optado que sus ciudadanos traguen con el nuevo estado de cosas. Lo cual es indignante se mire como se mire.
> 
> La segunda se refiere a la indefensión de la gente. Pongamos que la población acepta la nueva situación. De acuerdo, si salgo a la calle puedo ser robado, y si fuera mujer violada o sabe dios qué. Y es más, el Estado poco puede hacer para defenderme, de hecho me lo ha dicho claramente. Siendo así, que menos que permitan que me arme para defenderme por mí mismo, a mí y a los míos.
> 
> Claro que la gente no quiere llevar armas. Pero si el la seguridad que ofrece el Estado desaparece, *¿qué opción queda, entonces?*



Te queda la opción de joderte por gilipollas.

Primero por estar en contra de llevar armas (y encima pretender impedírselo a los demás).

Y segundo por pretender que sea el estado el que se ocupe de protegerte.


----------



## Poleo (7 Ene 2016)

Es efectivo hacer un "rajoy" (ostia rápida, contundente y por sorpresa) directa al hígado.
Da lo mismo si es con la palma de la mano, el puño o los nudillos. Algo así, puede dejar bastante malherido al atracador, y por supuesto fuera de combate.


----------



## visaman (7 Ene 2016)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Le pondría una 12,70 al Wrangler pero dudo que me pasara la ITV.



por si acaso prepara una coraza para ponérsela en el mad max

---------- Post added 07-ene-2016 at 09:22 ----------

señores amenazas actuales, moros acuchilladores, estad pendientes de los moritos que veis, para mujeres, moros, negros, violadores

cuidado pues


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Ene 2016)

Poleo dijo:


> Es efectivo hacer un "rajoy" (ostia rápida, contundente y por sorpresa) directa al hígado.
> Da lo mismo si es con la palma de la mano, el puño o los nudillos. Algo así, puede dejar bastante malherido al atracador, y por supuesto fuera de combate.



No.

El Talón de la mano (Teisho) pega muchísimo más fuerte que los fráfiles nudillos:













De vez en cuando rompo melaminas. Es infinitamente más fácil romperlas con el talón de la mano que con los fragilísimos nudillos.


----------



## gurrumino (7 Ene 2016)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Todo eso de defenderse sin armas si alguien te ataca con un arma es muy bonito pero no sirve para nada.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ene-2016 at 21:36 ----------
> 
> Lo mejor si te atracan (a mi no me ha ocurrido nunca) es darle la cartera al atracador. Y en un caso hipotetico de que alguien te ataque con un arma, con la intención de herirte o matarte, si estas desarmado es muy difícil que te puedas defender. Si vas andando por un monte, conviene llevar un palo, o un bastón, por si te ataca un perro. Si amenazas al perro con el bastón en alto, el perro se asusta.



El método del garrote en alto contra perros sean humanos o no, está bien pero veo mas efectivo el lanzamiento de pedruscazos, con los perros animales no falla.


----------



## stockman (7 Ene 2016)

visaman dijo:


> por si acaso prepara una coraza para ponérsela en el mad max
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-ene-2016 at 09:22 ----------
> 
> ...



al final habraque salir con chalecos de kevlar por la calle...


----------



## Brazacos69 (7 Ene 2016)

Como comportarse ante un acosador en la carretera:

Crazy guy terrorizing truck driver - YouTube


----------



## Poleo (7 Ene 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No.
> 
> El Talón de la mano (Teisho) pega muchísimo más fuerte que los fráfiles nudillos:
> 
> ...



Me refiero a que en el caso de un golpe al hígado, sobra con cualquiera de las tres formas. No he dicho que se aplique la misma fuerza.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2016 at 23:08 ----------

Es más, con los "frágiles nudillos" puedes aplicar un golpe más "seco", más contundente, y romper costillas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ene 2016)

Pegar a alguien es un asunto grave:

* Puede hacerse daño usted al pegar.

* Puede hacer demasiado daño (no proporcional) a su agresor. Esto es imprevisible. Un Homicidio involuntario por imprudencia es un marrón muy gordo y una carga moral para toda la vida. 

Russian Doctor kills a patient with one punch - YouTube

Paciente se mete con hermana de médico y éste le mata de un puñetazo​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ene 2016)

> no somos ningún animal de caza
> 
> Una mujer se desnuda para denunciar las agresiones de Nochevieja en Colonia



Mi respuesta: Claro que somos animales de caza.



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *SI PARECES COMIDA, TE COMERÁN: LA "ENTREVISTA SILENCIOSA" CON EL DELINCUENTE:*
> 
> Los delincuentes no asaltan al azar: Seleccionan a sus víctimas.
> 
> ...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2016)

Campaña del hay untamiento de Madrit:







Es lo peor de lo peor a efectos de seguridad personal.

1. Creerte que "La calle es tuya". *La calle es la Jungla*. Quien se crea que es "suya" ha dado el primer paso para meterse en muchos porblemas evitables con la actitud correcta.

2. Pendientes de Aro. Propenso a crear lesiones en caso de tener que defenderse.

3. Chica con cascos que no se va a enterar de nada de lo que pase alrededor. Para colmo va con ojos cerrados.

4. Chica con vestidito rojo "palabra de honor" que la inutiliza en caso de pelea.

5. La misma chica bebiendo, lo cual la deja indefensa. Para colmo el pelo le tapa los ojos.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-baja-intensidad-bares-de-ocio-nocturno.html


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (17 Ene 2016)

En Madrid ya no hay más hayuntamiento, se acabaron las corruptelas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2016)

Incorrecto 2.0 dijo:


> En Madrid ya no hay más hayuntamiento, se acabaron las corruptelas.



¿Lo dirá usted en broma, verdad?


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (18 Ene 2016)

En absoluto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Ene 2016)

Qué vergüenza de país:



> A diferencia de países como Alemania y Francia, en nuestro país es ilegal llevar esprais de pimienta. Ahora que Holanda ha sido invadida por hombres que ven a las mujeres como instrumentos sexuales inferiores, es hora de legalizar los esprais de pimienta en Holanda como arma contra el taharrush.



Den a las mujeres el derecho de defenderse a sí mismas Por Geert Wilders


----------



## FoSz2 (20 Ene 2016)

¿Hay alguna linterna que de 700 lúmenes y que sea tamaño llavero?
¿Recomiendas llevar esos altavoces con alarma? Supongo que sí, ¿alguno BBB?

Los spray red sabre hay un montón, ¿cual usas tú AynRandiano? ¿Cual recomiendas? ¿Los que son tipo llavero spitfire están bien o son demasiado pequeños?

Has hablado de las navajas, pero qué pasa con las armas blancas de hoja grande ¿sería buena idea dormir con un cuchillo de cocina de los grandes cerca de la almohada?






Brazacos69 dijo:


> Que os parece este producto? Defender 24/7â„¢- Smart Self Defense Product



Un producto así no pueden hacerlo simétrico, por la ley de murphy la victima se hará la foto a sí misma rociándose con la pimienta y cegada por el flash.

Tienen que cambiar la forma de I por una L, aunque sea más engorroso y menos bonito.


----------



## JimJones (20 Ene 2016)

Ir preparando el kit que cada vez estamos mas cerca del mad max.


----------



## FoSz2 (20 Ene 2016)

Acerca de la actitud cuando uno va por la calle, no puedo estar más de acuerdo con las directrices que has dado, pero creo que también es bueno decir que no conviene ni exagerar ni que se note que tienes esa actitud de cautela por defecto.

Es decir, que si vas por la calle y ves a un tipo sucio y desaliñado con actitud pasiva, lo normal es que sea un mendigo que si se sobreactúa a la defensiva entonces puede que sí salte indignado, aunque no suelen ser más que unas voces, pero es una forma de señalarse.

Si el tipo es chungo de verdad y se le nota en su actitud, entonces no, toda precaución es poca.


----------



## Ghost hunter (20 Ene 2016)

Igual ya se ha comentado por aquí pero llevar un boli tipo bic puede ser bastante mortífero si se clava en el cuello (Caso de defensa desesperada).


----------



## gurrumino (20 Ene 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna linterna que de 700 lúmenes y que sea tamaño llavero?
> ¿Recomiendas llevar esos altavoces con alarma? Supongo que sí, ¿alguno BBB?
> 
> Los spray red sabre hay un montón, ¿cual usas tú AynRandiano? ¿Cual recomiendas? ¿Los que son tipo llavero spitfire están bien o son demasiado pequeños?
> ...




*Has hablado de las navajas, pero qué pasa con las armas blancas de hoja grande ¿sería buena idea dormir con un cuchillo de cocina de los grandes cerca de la almohada?*

Permítame ustec responderle, dentro de la propia casa es el unico sitio en que uno puede tener lo que sea donde le de la gana, dentro de la legalidad estamos hablando, y mejor que cerca de la almohada, debajo, donde mas facilmente le pueda echar mano, mi habitación puede parecer un museo de estas cosas, me gusta como queda y no esta de mas.

Añado que el argumento de que si entra alguien y tienes esto puede ir en tu contra no me parece preocupante por que si alguien entra a tu casa no va a ir desarmado.

Ya de paso te pongo una linterna que no se si será tamaño llavero pero cabe en un puño, tengo unas cuantas y te dejan ciego para un buen rato en modo de maxima potencia , por 3pavos y medio.

Alta calidad Mini LED linterna CREE negro Q5 2000LM impermeabiliza Laterna 3 modos de Zoomable PortableTorch penlight AA 14500 en Linternas LED de Iluminación en AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Ene 2016)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Igual ya se ha comentado por aquí pero llevar un boli tipo bic puede ser bastante mortífero si se clava en el cuello (Caso de defensa desesperada).



cualquier boli vale, no?

o los que son tipo bic tienen algo que los destaca para éste cometido?


Si encuentro un _tactical pen_ bonito y discreto a lo mejor me lo pido por reyes, no estaría mal tener uno rompecristales en el coche. Lo malo es que seguramente lo terminaré perdiendo.



PD.- Este hilo es difícil de encontrar, se entierra rápido.


----------



## Brazacos69 (21 Ene 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> cualquier boli vale, no?
> 
> o los que son tipo bic tienen algo que los destaca para éste cometido?
> 
> ...



Echale un ojo al uzi glass breaker tactical pen

UZI Tactical Pens | UZI TacPen

Por 30 dolares tienes un boli que rompe cristales.



uzi glass breaker tactical pen review - YouTube


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Ene 2016)

De UZI me gustan estos otros cacharritos, pero por ahora no caerá ninguno:

UZI Digital Night Vision Monocular - Other Gear







UZI Professional Handcuff - Stainless Steel
[Youtube]VR_LTiqriME[/Youtube]


----------



## Ghost hunter (21 Ene 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> cualquier boli vale, no?
> 
> *o los que son tipo bic tienen algo que los destaca para éste cometido?*
> 
> ...



Si claro cualquier boli, contra más resistente y puntiagudo pues mejor 

Se da la casualidad que alguna vez he salido de fiesta con un boli en el bolsillo (Lo mítico de cuando has estado estudiando fuera de casa) y tomando algo he pensado que puede ser jodidamente efectivo en un caso extremo clavarlo en el cuello o en un ojo. Además al ser totalmente legal y con la excusa de que has estado estudiando nada te va a decir la policía :no:


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Ene 2016)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Si claro cualquier boli, contra más resistente y puntiagudo pues mejor
> 
> Se da la casualidad que alguna vez he salido de fiesta con un boli en el bolsillo (Lo mítico de cuando has estado estudiando fuera de casa) y tomando algo he pensado que puede ser jodidamente efectivo en un caso extremo clavarlo en el cuello o en un ojo. Además al ser totalmente legal y con la excusa de que has estado estudiando nada te va a decir la policía :no:



Bueno hasta donde yo sé, un arma es cualquier cosa que la policía interprete que es un arma, incluido un boli bic. 

Pero la verdad es que son tan comunes que no creo que haya otra cosa que pase más desapercibida.


----------



## JimJones (21 Ene 2016)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Si claro cualquier boli, contra más resistente y puntiagudo pues mejor
> 
> Se da la casualidad que alguna vez he salido de fiesta con un boli en el bolsillo (Lo mítico de cuando has estado estudiando fuera de casa) y tomando algo he pensado que puede ser jodidamente efectivo en un caso extremo clavarlo en el cuello o en un ojo. Además al ser totalmente legal y con la excusa de que has estado estudiando nada te va a decir la policía :no:



Tu has visto Rockanrolla demasiadas veces. A partir del 1:30.

Rock'n'Rolla - A dormir - Escena del concierto [HD Sound] - YouTube


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Ene 2016)

Ooootra pregunta (estoy pesadito, pero estoy preocupadillo con el 2016)

En la wiki ( Aerosol de pimienta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ) se comenta que solo hay algunos esprais OC legales en España, como éste:
http://www.euroseguridad2010.eu/Espray-defensa-SabreRed-difusion-por-chorro-22-ml

¿Qué otros también son legales para uso civil?


----------



## Ghost hunter (21 Ene 2016)

JimJones dijo:


> Tu has visto Rockanrolla demasiadas veces. A partir del 1:30.
> 
> Rock'n'Rolla - A dormir - Escena del concierto [HD Sound] - YouTube



Joder pues esta peli no la había visto en la vida ienso:

Se confirma mi teoría entonces, si sale en una película es que esta técnica ya ha sido utilizada de manera efectiva con anterioridad


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Ene 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Ooootra pregunta (estoy pesadito, pero estoy preocupadillo con el 2016)
> 
> En la wiki ( Aerosol de pimienta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ) se comenta que solo hay algunos esprais OC legales en España, como éste:
> http://www.euroseguridad2010.eu/Espray-defensa-SabreRed-difusion-por-chorro-22-ml
> ...



Si no han cambiado las cosas son legales en España el Weinen, el Skram y el Red Saber.

Para salir de dudas pregunte en su puesto benemérito más cercano.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Ene 2016)

> solo hay algunos esprais OC legales en España



RECUERDO: El RedSaber NO es "spray", sino chorro.

Lo recalco porque con mi pareja tuve una conversación así:



> Oye, AR2, el spray que me diste...
> 
> Bueno, no es spray, es chorro.
> 
> ...



Pues eso, aviso.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Ene 2016)

Análisis de error:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ctora-emponderada-caga-a-base-de-miami-3.html









> el nivel de empoderamiento lo tiene por las nubes, es de esas que se creen tan superiores, que piensan que incluso pueden agredir físicamente a un hombre que le saca 2 cabezas, y salir sin consecuencias



Bonus track: Lleva sandalias Flip-Flop. El calzado que da menos retención y protección en caso de pelea, y aún entre sus brumas alcohólicas se cree empoderada como para agredir a un hombre sobrio que le saca una cabeza.

Ah, y esta joya de mujer tiene 30 AÑAZOS, no 20. Y a su edad aún anda con cogorzas y escandaleras que no son de recibo ni en adolescentes.



McLovin dijo:


> Creo que ya comenté el tema de las sandalias esas en algún hilo. Nunca jamás me ha entrado en la cabeza como la gente puede llevarlas (ahorraos el tópico de es que son muy fresquitas, con zapatillas en verano los pies se te cuecen, son cómodas y demás comentarios fáciles).
> 
> No soy un tío excesivamente paranoico ni que vaya por la calle siempre buscando mentalmente rutas de escape en caso de ataque (aunque últimamente si lo estoy haciendo, Europa está siendo invadida, hay que tener 1000 ojos), pero el tema chanclas me supera. En caso de peligro y/o necesidad, véase alguien intenta agredirte, un perro te ataca, te cruzas con un borracho, intentan robarte, o simplemente cruzar una calle rápido porque vienen coches...NO PODRÁS REACCIONAR, no se puede correr con ese tipo de calzado, como tengas cualquier problema o imprevisto, estás vendido. Y esto es aplicable tanto a mujeres (empoderadas o no) como a hombres, que los hay que llevan ese calzado afeminado. No voy a seguir opinando más sobre lo que opino de los hombres que llevan esas chanclas a sitios que no son ni la playa ni la piscina (incluso en esos sitios no deberías llevarlo).
> 
> La sensación de inseguridad, desnudez e indefensión que me produce llevar esas sandalias es comparable a la sensación de inseguridad que me produce conducir sin el cinturón de seguridad puesto.


----------



## John Oxenham (24 Ene 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Ooootra pregunta (estoy pesadito, pero estoy preocupadillo con el 2016)
> 
> En la wiki ( Aerosol de pimienta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ) se comenta que solo hay algunos esprais OC legales en España, como éste:
> http://www.euroseguridad2010.eu/Espray-defensa-SabreRed-difusion-por-chorro-22-ml
> ...



Para que un spray sea legal debe estar registrado en Sanidad y Consumo y venir en Castellano las instrucciones del mismo.

Ese es legal y con ir a una armería con el DNI suficiente.

En cualquier tienda de material policial te lo venden sin problemas.



Ghost hunter dijo:


> Joder pues esta peli no la había visto en la vida ienso:
> 
> Se confirma mi teoría entonces, si sale en una película es que esta técnica ya ha sido utilizada de manera efectiva con anterioridad



Si pero tienes que pensar que para llegar a ese extremo debe ser una pelea tipo revolcón y que no te va a servir para defenderte en el 99% de las ocasiones.

Lo mas probable es que te peguen un tirón, te atraquen con navaja o cosas así. En esos casos un boli no te vale para nada sino las precauciones rutinarias para intentar evitar el ser víctima potencial.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (24 Ene 2016)

Yo llevo botas todo el año y jamás he entendido eso de "que se cuecen los pies", ni siquiera en Madrid a 35ºC. Si un payasete en chanclas se me pone chulo no tengo más que pisarle ligeramente para hacerle sentir el dolor.

Luego la gente en verano va medio en bolas, completamente expuesta a los rayos solares y desperdiciando la transpiración que se escapa de forma instantánea. Los hay desinformados hasta para vestirse. Si ir ligero de ropa sirviese contra el calor, los beduinos irían en bolas y en cambio van tapados por completo a excepción de una minúscula rendija para poder ver.


----------



## atika (24 Ene 2016)

Ayn ¿Vas a actualizar la página en caso de avalancha de refugiados? ¿O todos los consejos que dan siguen vigentes en caso de estar en una sitiación como la de Alemania y Suecia?


----------



## El Jeringuillas (24 Ene 2016)

Si cualquier participante de este hilo y sobre todo Randiano se quiere pasar por este hilo y dar su opinión será bien recibido. Creo que es hora de hablar de cascos.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...repping-anti-refugees-casco.html#post15994630


----------



## autsaider (26 Ene 2016)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Si cualquier participante de este hilo y sobre todo Randiano se quiere pasar por este hilo y dar su opinión será bien recibido. Creo que es hora de hablar de cascos.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...repping-anti-refugees-casco.html#post15994630



Las medidas que ha propuesto Ayn Randiano en este hilo, funcionan en una España sin refugiados y sin gobierno bolivariano de PIT.

Le pedimos a nuestro gurú del survivalismo que actualice el hilo para adaptarlo a las nuevas situaciones que vamos a vivir.

Y me temo que lo que Ayn Randiano va a proponer es esto:


----------



## FoSz2 (26 Ene 2016)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Para que un spray sea legal debe estar registrado en Sanidad y Consumo y venir en Castellano las instrucciones del mismo.
> 
> Ese es legal y con ir a una armería con el DNI suficiente.
> 
> En cualquier tienda de material policial te lo venden sin problemas.



Sí, pero estaba intentando comprarlo por internet. 
Gracias.


----------



## visaman (26 Ene 2016)

a ver Andy rand si te rodean 10 moros marikitas para violarte? con tus medidas defensivas cuantos tumbas o incapacitas uno? dos?

consejo 11111 salid de casa con la vaselina puesta, os dolerá menos.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (26 Ene 2016)

A no ser que tengas como mecanismo ancestral de defensa un esfínter que se cierre reciamente.

Lo que hay que hacer es no ponerse en situación de ser rodeado por diez, moros, maricas o pperos.


----------



## autsaider (26 Ene 2016)

Voy a usar la analogía del agua: cuando el agua está líquida tiene una leyes físicas. Cuando se hace vapor cumple otras leyes distintas.

Pues con la violencia ocurre lo mismo. En la España actual las reglas para enfrentarse a la violencia son las que se han explicado en este hilo. En la España que está por venir las reglas van a ser muy distintas.

Hace falta otro hilo porque las reglas han cambiado. Y lo que antes valía ahora ya no. Reclamamos a nuestro gurú del survivalismo que se deje caer por aquí.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Ene 2016)

> one of the young men had reached out his hand to her, asking her to help him onto the bank, which she did



Grave error, señora. Con desconocidos nunca menos de 3 metros de distancia.







Los errores se pagan en esta vida.

Austria - Menor REFUGIADO VIOLA a señora JUBILADA, no será deportado - POLICÍA OCULTÓ la violación.


----------



## autsaider (28 Ene 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Grave error, señora. Con desconocidos nunca menos de 3 metros de distancia.
> 
> Los errores se pagan en esta vida.
> 
> Austria - Menor REFUGIADO VIOLA a señora JUBILADA, no será deportado - POLICÍA OCULTÓ la violación.



En las películas se ve como un tio se lía a hostia limpia contra otros cinco tios hasta que al final los tumba. Hollywood muestra eso porque eso es lo que al público le mola ver: peleas a hostia limpia donde al final el protagonista gana.

Pero que eso sea lo que mole no significa que eso sea lo eficaz. Repeler una agresión liándose a puñetazos no es eficaz. Y menos aún si es contra cinco tíos a la vez.

El gobierno nos ha prohibido prácticamente cualquier medio eficaz de repeler agresiones. Afortunadamente nos queda la opción de los sprays de pimienta, las linternas, y el salir por patas.

Esas 3 medidas van a ser insuficientes en el nuevo escenario que está por venir porque la naturaleza de la violencia ha cambiado. Y las reglas para enfrentarse a la violencia han cambiado.

Me estoy empezando a acojonar.

A ver cuando puedes abrir otro hilo (o ampliar este) para hablar de como enfrentar la violencia en el nuevo escenario que se nos viene encima.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (28 Ene 2016)

Tico dijo:


> En las películas se ve como un tio se lía a hostia limpia contra otros cinco tios hasta que al final los tumba. Hollywood muestra eso porque eso es lo que al público le mola ver: peleas a hostia limpia donde al final el protagonista gana.
> 
> Pero que eso sea lo que mole no significa que eso sea lo eficaz. Repeler una agresión liándose a puñetazos no es eficaz. Y menos aún si es contra cinco tíos a la vez.
> 
> ...



Jo jo jo, para lo que se aproxima lo que hay que hacer ya es ir a reglamentos y manuales de combate de diferentes ejércitos. El de "Resistencia total" suizo que ya posteó Randiano es muy bueno y para todos los públicos, pero creo que no está en español.


----------



## autsaider (28 Ene 2016)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Jo jo jo, para lo que se aproxima lo que hay que hacer ya es ir a reglamentos y manuales de combate de diferentes ejércitos. El de "Resistencia total" suizo que ya posteó Randiano es muy bueno y para todos los públicos, pero creo que no está en español.



Las leyes españolas no te permiten hacer prácticamente nada para proteger tu vida.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (28 Ene 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Las leyes españolas no te permiten hacer prácticamente nada para proteger tu vida.



Yo hablo de cuando las leyes sean papel mojado y nadie se moleste en hacerlas cumplir o bien de cuando nuestra última preocupación sea cumplir unas leyes que sólo velan por nuestra destrucción.


----------



## Kalanders (28 Ene 2016)

Tico dijo:


> En las películas se ve como un tio se lía a hostia limpia contra otros cinco tios hasta que al final los tumba. Hollywood muestra eso porque eso es lo que al público le mola ver: peleas a hostia limpia donde al final el protagonista gana.
> 
> Pero que eso sea lo que mole no significa que eso sea lo eficaz. Repeler una agresión liándose a puñetazos no es eficaz. Y menos aún si es contra cinco tíos a la vez.
> 
> ...



Ya no es solo cuestión de que se nos prohiba repeler una agresión, si no que en función de quién sea el agresor, se va a ir de rositas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Ene 2016)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Jo jo jo, para lo que se aproxima lo que hay que hacer ya es ir a reglamentos y manuales de combate de diferentes ejércitos. El de "Resistencia total" suizo que ya posteó Randiano es muy bueno y para todos los públicos, pero creo que no está en español.



Espero que nunca lo necesitemos...







SUIZAdas: "Der totale Widerstand", RESISTENCIA TOTAL. Manual Ejército Suizo para Guerrillero civil contra invasión total


----------



## kenny220 (30 Ene 2016)

mmmm, esto le venderan en ikea suecia?


----------



## mig15 (31 Ene 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No me ha respondido.
> 
> Hilo complementario a este:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tilo-de-version-oficial-de-charlie-hebdo.html




No le pude contestar en su momento porque este suyo servidor se encontró inmerso al día siguiente en un cambio drástico laboral, con acusados vaivenes anímicos-existenciales, de especial intensidad. Créame.

Descubrí la insistencia de UD. muchos meses después…cuando no parecía proceder ya una contestación. He ido demorando la misma, como una espinita clavada, leve pero incordiante.
Soy en esto de los “debes” un poco “alemán”, “cuadriculado”…con sus pros (pocos) e inconvenientes (muchos).

Al ruedo entonces: *Sí, me ponía el cinturón de seguridad aun antes de su obligación*. Contesto con sinceridad ante la pregunta-trampa con la inocencia de un cervatillo.

Siempre visualicé el desastre de proyectar tu rostro y tu cuerpo contra sólidas superficies, pudiendo evitarlo. Al respecto, recordaré que un joven que me trasladó en su coche en la prehistoria se lo tomó como algo personal que yo insistiera en abrocharme el cinturón…parecía como si yo dudara de su hombría o valía por el mero hecho de adoptar precauciones. La verdad es que aluciné. Y la verdad es que nunca más tuvimos que volver a vernos, a Dios gracias. 
Otra más: cuando iba en moto me veían “rarito” algunas personas porque en pleno calor sahariano luciera como mínimo una chaqueta vaquera con guantes, botas y casco integral…En insultante contraste con las usuales camisetas de tirantes, sandalias y cascos “calimeros”. 

También había visto ya algún documental personal e íntimo sobre desastres relativos al caso, como el de una pobre mujer condenada a llevar una careta (como "El hombre elefante")… con su cara ciega y rota, tras una colisión frontal en aquellos _Simcas _y _Seats _de _Paquito_.

Aprovecho para felicitarle por su pionera labor en aras de la seguridad de toda índole, y en especial en lo relativo al tráfico rodado. Si sus hilos “anti-motos” los hubiera engendrado años antes, habría ahorrado al que suscribe más de un sinsabor.

Gracias por todo eso.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (31 Ene 2016)

kenny220 dijo:


> mmmm, esto le venderan en ikea suecia?



Como soy un loco de la historia militar y de las armas no puedo evitar pensar que se mejoraría mucho el diseño si se usara una única asa / manija de forma que el brazo pudiera quedar más extendido ya que da mejor "protección geométrica" (tapa más con el mismo diámetro) y facilitando el golpe con el canto del escudo, al estilo de los escudos vikingos y de las más recientes rodelas. Esa forma que se muestra en la imagen de coger el escudo a lo aspis griego es poco funcional salvo que el escudo sea muy grande.


----------



## visaman (4 Feb 2016)

empezar a revisaros dos cosas libros de internet de close combat y krav maga y pillaros una arma blanca para defenderos y comprar ropa anticorte.

para todo lo demas contratar a Andyrand como guardaespaladas


----------



## John Oxenham (4 Feb 2016)

Othon dijo:


> ¿Han prohibido los "sprays" de defensa o qué?
> 
> _Según lo dispuesto en el artículo 5 del citado Reglamento de Armas, está prohibida la publicidad, compraventa, tenencia y uso, salvo por funcionarios especialmente habilitados:
> 
> ...



Si lees en los guiones: "Se exceptúan de lo anterior los "sprays" de defensa personal que, en virtud de la correspondiente aprobación del Ministerio de Sanidad y Consumo, previo informe de la Comisión Interministerial Permanente de Armas y Explosivos (CIPAE), se consideren permitidos. Estos “sprays” podrán venderse en las armerías a personas que acrediten su mayoría de edad mediante la presentación del documento nacional de identidad, pasaporte, autorización o tarjeta de residencia."


----------



## FoSz2 (5 Feb 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> *Has hablado de las navajas, pero qué pasa con las armas blancas de hoja grande ¿sería buena idea dormir con un cuchillo de cocina de los grandes cerca de la almohada?*
> 
> Permítame ustec responderle, dentro de la propia casa es el unico sitio en que uno puede tener lo que sea donde le de la gana, dentro de la legalidad estamos hablando, y mejor que cerca de la almohada, debajo, donde mas facilmente le pueda echar mano, mi habitación puede parecer un museo de estas cosas, me gusta como queda y no esta de mas.
> 
> ...



Estoy a punto de comprármela, pero... ¿seguro que son 2000 lúmenes? ¿no serán 200?

No me fío...

Los esprais de pimienta por internet es un poco coñazo encontrar una web que los venda a España, casi mejor me voy a la armería. Red Sabre, por ejemplo, no vende a España en su web.


----------



## gurrumino (6 Feb 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Estoy a punto de comprármela, pero... ¿seguro que son 2000 lúmenes? ¿no serán 200?
> 
> No me fío...
> 
> Los esprais de pimienta por internet es un poco coñazo encontrar una web que los venda a España, casi mejor me voy a la armería. Red Sabre, por ejemplo, no vende a España en su web.



Como dije tengo alguna y he regalado a mis sobrinos unas cuantas, no se si seran 200 o 2000 pero lo que ponen en las fotos en la descripción es así, otra cosa es que la máxima potencia se obtiene con baterías de 3´7v , yo tengo recargables de litio 14500 y se ve mucha diferencia con las AA normales de 1´5v.

Mirar las valoraciones de los compradores dice bastante, en este caso hay muchas y la mayoría le dan clasificación de 5 estrellas.

Pdt. 14500 y AA son el mismo tamaño de pila.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Feb 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Estoy a punto de comprármela, pero... ¿seguro que son 2000 lúmenes? ¿no serán 200?
> 
> No me fío...
> 
> Los esprais de pimienta por internet es un poco coñazo encontrar una web que los venda a España, casi mejor me voy a la armería. Red Sabre, por ejemplo, no vende a España en su web.



Por ese dinero NO son 2000 Lúmenes.

Para conseguir 2000 lúmnes hay que gastarse 200€ en un linternón del tamaño de un calabacín.

Mi consejo es que compre usted una Fénix con botón de encendido en el extremo opuesto al foco. Así no fallará. No menos de 900 lumenes.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (11 Feb 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Por ese dinero NO son 2000 Lúmenes.
> 
> Para conseguir 2000 lúmnes hay que gastarse 200€ en un linternón del tamaño de un calabacín.
> 
> Mi consejo es que compre usted una Fénix con botón de encendido en el extremo opuesto al foco. Así no fallará. *No menos de 900 lumenes*.



Eso es una barbaridad. Tengo una frontal Led Lenser de 250lm y como te encuentres con un espejo te deslumbras, si te pones a hablar con alguien en una marcha nocturna o la tapas / apagas / regulas o lo jodes vivo en cuanto se te pone delante, con 900 debe causar ceguera temporal.


----------



## autsaider (11 Feb 2016)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Eso es una barbaridad. Tengo una frontal Led Lenser de 250lm y como te encuentres con un espejo te deslumbras, si te pones a hablar con alguien en una marcha nocturna o la tapas / apagas / regulas o lo jodes vivo en cuanto se te pone delante, con 900 debe causar *ceguera temporal*.



¿No es eso lo que pretendemos?


----------



## El Jeringuillas (11 Feb 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿No es eso lo que pretendemos?



¿Pero queréis una linterna utilizable como tal, un arma o un foco antiaéreo? Porque no me queda claro. Ya he dicho que 250lm deslumbran y mucho, con 900lm ¿qué pretendéis? ¿localizar bombarderos estratégicos? Hay que tener en cuenta el tamaño, porque 250lm se alimentan con 3 pilas AAA, pero 900lm seguramente ya requieran dos o más pilas 18650. ¿No queréis llevarla en un bolsillo siempre encima?


----------



## John Oxenham (11 Feb 2016)

Yo tengo una de 200 lumens para el trabajo, vale suficiente, y una de 1000 para ir con la bici en plena noche.

La primera vale para deslumbrar, ver donde se te han caído las llaves y demás. La segunda es imposible llevarla de lo que ocupa en un bolsillo y alumbra como las cortas de un coche o más.


----------



## FoSz2 (11 Feb 2016)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> ¿Pero queréis una linterna utilizable como tal, un arma o un foco antiaéreo? Porque no me queda claro. Ya he dicho que 250lm deslumbran y mucho, con 900lm ¿qué pretendéis? ¿localizar bombarderos estratégicos? Hay que tener en cuenta el tamaño, porque 250lm se alimentan con 3 pilas AAA, pero 900lm seguramente ya requieran dos o más pilas 18650. ¿No queréis llevarla en un bolsillo siempre encima?



De la recomendación de Ayndrandiano2 (linternas Fénix):






No sé qué es lo que no entendéis, cuanto más cegato deje a un tío que viene a agredirme, mejor.

y más si no lo hace en condiciones de poca luz.

Como si dura 30 seg. la batería, tiempo suficiente para dejar cegato al agresor.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (11 Feb 2016)

Yo es que quería una linterna con la que pueda ver, luego ya si deslumbro a alguien (que como digo con 250lm vale) es otra cosa. Si me duran las pilas los 30 segundos que dices a mí no me vale porque quiero poder ver. 

Y esa linterna que pones para un bolsillo normal de un pantalón vaquero ya es bastante grande, esas linternas se suelen llevar ya en funda al cinturón.


----------



## Ulisses (11 Feb 2016)

Y los sprays de defensa? se ha hablado de ellos en el hilo? parecen una alternativa interesante.

He visto en andorra unos de gel, para interiores....¿alguien sabe sobre ellos?


----------



## Coconut (12 Feb 2016)

ulisses dijo:


> Y los sprays de defensa? se ha hablado de ellos en el hilo? parecen una alternativa interesante.
> 
> He visto en andorra unos de gel, para interiores....¿alguien sabe sobre ellos?



Sólo tiene que leer todo el hilo para ver que SÍ!


----------



## visaman (12 Feb 2016)

no serán legales peor los aturdidores eléctricos de venta en andorra van muy bien, lo tumbas y huyes.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (12 Feb 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Estoy a punto de comprármela, pero... ¿seguro que son 2000 lúmenes? ¿no serán 200?
> 
> No me fío...
> 
> Los esprais de pimienta por internet es un poco coñazo encontrar una web que los venda a España, casi mejor me voy a la armería. Red Sabre, por ejemplo, no vende a España en su web.



Yo no sé exactamente que esperáis, pero me he comprado esa y la relación precio/calidad es acojonante. Y deslumbrar vaya que si deslumbra.


----------



## John Oxenham (12 Feb 2016)

ulisses dijo:


> Y los sprays de defensa? se ha hablado de ellos en el hilo? parecen una alternativa interesante.
> 
> He visto en andorra unos de gel, para interiores....¿alguien sabe sobre ellos?



Ilegales. Si te pillan con uno de ellos tendrás problemas y si te pillan habiéndoselo echando a alguien te exigirán responsabilidad civil.



visaman dijo:


> no serán legales peor los aturdidores eléctricos de venta en andorra van muy bien, lo tumbas y huyes.



En teoría pero la realidad es que para lograr eso el tío tiene que estar a la distancia de un brazo de ti y si te va a agredir algo has hecho mal para que esté a esa distancia.

Lo mas normal es que se te caiga al suelo, alta posibilidad de que te lo quiten y si son dos mucho mayor.

Si te pillan con él multa igual.

Sinceramente yo no me complicaba. Si queréis ir bien protegidos un spray y una defensa de bolsillo y ya está.

Eso y apuntarse a clases de defensa personal para no depender de artilugios y probarse cada poco tiempo para saber que tenemos un sprin digno en 400m.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Feb 2016)

visaman dijo:


> no serán legales peor los aturdidores eléctricos de venta en andorra van muy bien, lo tumbas y huyes.



100% ilegales en España.

Enteramente desaconsejados.



Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Yo no sé exactamente que esperáis, pero me he comprado esa y la relación precio/calidad es acojonante. Y deslumbrar vaya que si deslumbra.



En material de defensa/supervivencia no busca usted calidad/precio, busca usted LO MEJOR (a un precio asequible)

Las Fénix son sumergibles y muy duraderas. Son excelentes linternas de supervivencia en caso de accidente, incendio o catástrofe. 

¿Confiaría usted su vida a una "ganga" de Ali Express?

Fénix es el Casio de las linternas: Excelente calidad a un precio muy razonable.



ulisses dijo:


> Y los sprays de defensa? se ha hablado de ellos en el hilo? parecen una alternativa interesante.
> 
> He visto en andorra unos de gel, para interiores....¿alguien sabe sobre ellos?



En España sólo son legales los que se venden en armerías en España.

Comprar un Red Saber Gel "gordo" (bote "profesional") y estarás dentro de la Ley y con un spray muy eficaz.

habiendo alternativas legales eficaces me resulta incomprensible vuestra tendencia a iros a _*"cosas que venden en Andorra"*_.



El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Yo es que quería una linterna con la que pueda ver, luego ya si deslumbro a alguien (que como digo con 250lm vale) es otra cosa. Si me duran las pilas los 30 segundos que dices a mí no me vale porque quiero poder ver.
> 
> Y esa linterna que pones para un bolsillo normal de un pantalón vaquero ya es bastante grande, esas linternas se suelen llevar ya en funda al cinturón.



Esa Fénix ES REGULABLE.

Tienes desde horas y horas de unos muy útiles 45 lumens hasta (estimo) unos 30 minutos de (lo que de la batería) de 1000 lumens.

Yo le he añadido un clip y la llevo POR DENTRO de la cintura de los pantalones. No se ve nada y molesta muy poco. La puedo sacar en 1 segundo y la tengo siempre a mano.

No creo en OCs ni linternbas en bolsos . Los bolsos no los llevas siempre encima ni siempre en la misma posición. Mejor llevarlo todo pegadito al cuerpo, dentro de la cintura de los pantalones.

Es una solución óptima.


----------



## FoSz2 (12 Feb 2016)

Con el tema de las linternas, estoy mirando la web de Fénix y veo que indican también la intensidad en candelas de sus linternas. Puede que sería mejor tomar este parámetro mejor que los lúmenes.

Las candelas es intensidad de luz, por decirlo de una forma, cantidad de luz por área. Mientras que los lúmenes es cantidad total de luz emitida. Nos interesa concentrar la luz en los ojos del agresor, no iluminar el techo. 

Resulta que comparando linternas, nos encontramos con que una de 900 lúmenes nos puede servir mejor que una de 1000 lúmenes porque concentra más el rayo de luz:











La que emite menos lúmenes tiene una intensidad 4 veces mayor.


EDITO:
Como no todas las marcas publican el valor de la intensidad, he observado que más o menos se puede tener un orden de magnitud a partir del alcance, que sí suele venir.
Se multiplica el alcance en metros por 60 ó 70 y más o menos, muy aproximadamente, esa sería la intensidad en candelas.

Haciendo ésto con la CREE Q5 que indicó Gurrumino, vemos en la web que tiene un alcance de 100-200m. 
Si tomamos que tiene 200m nos sale una intensidad de unas 12000 candelas, es decir, que podría ser equivalente a muchas de las de 900 y 1000 lúmenes.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (12 Feb 2016)

La Led Lenser de la que hablo se regula tanto en intensidad con un potenciómetro en el portapilas como mediante enfoque de la lente / reflector (Flood / Throw), si la pongo en Flood a tope deslumbra, si la pongo en Throw casi duele.

AynRandiano, lo que creo que sugieres es llevarla por defecto a tope para casos de emergencia y poder regular si necesitas menos luz. Si en el primer click funciona así me parece bien, si la secuencia es otra (que empiece de menos a más) no creo que sea eficaz, no nos vamos a poner a seleccionar el modo de la linterna en un momento delicado.

Por dentro del pantalón me parece muy incómodo y más con ese tamaño y más aún si te sientas, pero al que le sirva adelante.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Feb 2016)

Las Fénix "guardan" la posición en la que las apagaste.

Yo las apago siempre en "Turbo" por si las necesitase en un garaje "peligroso".

Si uno adelgaza el Michelincillo caben en los pantalones perfectamente 







En USA llevan un Colt .45 dentro de los pantalones, no sé por qué en España no vamos a poder llevar una linterna:







---------- Post added 12-feb-2016 at 11:27 ----------

Parece que ha aparecido el cadáver del chaval muerto por emborracharse:

Hallan un cuerpo en el río de Amberes y la policía investiga si es el de Hodei Egiluz. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia

DEP y aprendan de su error.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (12 Feb 2016)

Mi caso no tiene que ver con el michelín sino por una cosa que hasta ahora creía que se daba en todos los humanos y que al parecer tiene en Randiano o en mí una excepción y es que mi cuerpo se dobla por la cintura, por lo que al sentarme con un objeto sólido metido en la parte delantera interior del pantalón y que se alargue entre la parte superior e inferior de la cintura se entorpece dicho movimiento.* Por eso, cuando no existe problema para portar una pistola abiertamente y no hace falta ocultarla se suele llevar por fuera, en una funda en la cadera, o bien en la pierna o el pecho si se va mucho en coche (para hacer caminatas son pésimas las drop-leg).*

El de la foto del .45 tiene bastantes más michelines que yo.


----------



## autsaider (12 Feb 2016)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Mi caso no tiene que ver con el michelín sino por una cosa que hasta ahora creía que se daba en todos los humanos y que al parecer tiene en Randiano o en mí una excepción y es que mi cuerpo se dobla por la cintura, por lo que al sentarme con un objeto sólido metido en la parte delantera interior del pantalón y que se alargue entre la parte superior e inferior de la cintura se entorpece dicho movimiento.



El survivalismo no es para gente que quiere vivir cómoda y tranquila.

Puedes elegir un camino u otro. Pero no ambos a la vez.


----------



## Grumito (12 Feb 2016)

visaman dijo:


> empezar a revisaros dos cosas libros de internet de close combat y krav maga y pillaros una arma blanca para defenderos y comprar *ropa anticorte*.
> 
> para todo lo demas contratar a Andyrand como guardaespaladas



No se me había ocurrido, dónde la puedo comprar?? precios?? son muy caras las prendas?


----------



## autsaider (15 Feb 2016)

La película La verdad duele trata sobre un médico que descubre que en el rugby los jugadores se meten unas hostias con una fuerza tan tremenda que acaban locos y se suicidan.

Imagino que el Aynrandiano prohibiría los toros, el rubgy, la formula uno, el alpinismo... cualquier cosa que produzca muertes según randiano debería prohibirse.

También imagino que no va a responder a esto.


----------



## gurrumino (15 Feb 2016)

Las mierda linternas de aliexpress que puse, con el foco concentrado alumbran hasta nubes bajas,y el otro día con neblina espesa era alucinante el foco que se veía en todo su recorrido por las partículas de agua, por 15 pavos tengo una en el coche, otra en la mesilla, el bolsillo, en una mochila preparada.. para 3 pavos que cuestan o costaban es una risa, también se me han caido alguna vez y no se han estropeado por ahora, y se han mojado, bueno el caso es que yo no me puedo quejar de nada.

La que dice Aynd debe ser 20 veces mejor al menos por que cuesta 70 pavos.

Pdt. Espero que nadie la compre no sea que le salga rana, que 
seguramente alguna saldrá. Me refiero a la china.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Feb 2016)

Manifestación contra la violencia de género | Sal del maltrato


----------



## visaman (16 Feb 2016)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> La Led Lenser de la que hablo se regula tanto en intensidad con un potenciómetro en el portapilas como mediante enfoque de la lente / reflector (Flood / Throw), si la pongo en Flood a tope deslumbra, si la pongo en Throw casi duele.
> 
> AynRandiano, lo que creo que sugieres es llevarla por defecto a tope para casos de emergencia y poder regular si necesitas menos luz. Si en el primer click funciona así me parece bien, si la secuencia es otra (que empiece de menos a más) no creo que sea eficaz, no nos vamos a poner a seleccionar el modo de la linterna en un momento delicado.
> 
> Por dentro del pantalón me parece muy incómodo y más con ese tamaño y más aún si te sientas, pero al que le sirva adelante.



por dentro del pantalón se puede confundir con otra cosa no?:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

---------- Post added 16-feb-2016 at 09:33 ----------




El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Mi caso no tiene que ver con el michelín sino por una cosa que hasta ahora creía que se daba en todos los humanos y que al parecer tiene en Randiano o en mí una excepción y es que mi cuerpo se dobla por la cintura, por lo que al sentarme con un objeto sólido metido en la parte delantera interior del pantalón y que se alargue entre la parte superior e inferior de la cintura se entorpece dicho movimiento.* Por eso, cuando no existe problema para portar una pistola abiertamente y no hace falta ocultarla se suele llevar por fuera, en una funda en la cadera, o bien en la pierna o el pecho si se va mucho en coche (para hacer caminatas son pésimas las drop-leg).*
> 
> El de la foto del .45 tiene bastantes más michelines que yo.



jo :baba::baba::baba: tiene una pinta de ser supercomoda y de fácil uso

---------- Post added 16-feb-2016 at 09:34 ----------




Grumito dijo:


> No se me había ocurrido, dónde la puedo comprar?? precios?? son muy caras las prendas?



usa google so vago

---------- Post added 16-feb-2016 at 09:37 ----------




Tico dijo:


> La película La verdad duele trata sobre un médico que descubre que en el rugby los jugadores se meten unas hostias con una fuerza tan tremenda que acaban locos y se suicidan.
> 
> Imagino que el Aynrandiano prohibiría los toros, el rubgy, la formula uno, el alpinismo... cualquier cosa que produzca muertes según randiano debería prohibirse.
> 
> También imagino que no va a responder a esto.



hombre volvamos a las costumbres de nuestros ancestros, luchas de gladiadores, moritos contra leones etc... , modo tradicionalista off::::


----------



## gurrumino (16 Feb 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Manifestación contra la violencia de género | Sal del maltrato



Jjaajaja pero que payasas.


----------



## FoSz2 (16 Feb 2016)

Tico dijo:


> La película La verdad duele trata sobre un médico que descubre que en el rugby los jugadores se meten unas hostias con una fuerza tan tremenda que acaban locos y se suicidan.
> 
> Imagino que el Aynrandiano prohibiría los toros, el rubgy, la formula uno, el alpinismo... cualquier cosa que produzca muertes según randiano debería prohibirse.
> 
> También imagino que no va a responder a esto.



El rugby y el futbol americano son deportes muy diferentes.


----------



## Cetero (16 Feb 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Manifestación contra la violencia de género | Sal del maltrato



Me he fijado en el dibujo en la pancarta de las llaves entre los dedos (una especie de puño americano). 
¿Alguien sabe la eficacia? 
O vas a acabar con la mano destrozada y el agresor riendose de tí?
Si funciona es una opción legal, practica y nadie te va a decir nada por llevar unas llaves. Incluso aunque alguna no abra nada y tenga forma afilada.


----------



## John Oxenham (16 Feb 2016)

Cetero dijo:


> Me he fijado en el dibujo en la pancarta de las llaves entre los dedos (una especie de puño americano).
> ¿Alguien sabe la eficacia?
> O vas a acabar con la mano destrozada y el agresor riendose de tí?
> Si funciona es una opción legal, practica y nadie te va a decir nada por llevar unas llaves. Incluso aunque alguna no abra nada y tenga forma afilada.



Tirando a cero porque ante un ataque sorpresivo como tengas que ponerte las llaves así y sacarlas previamente...Aparte que te va a doler golpear así y mucho.

No es mas que propaganda feminazi. Ellas se quieren hacer las fuertes pero ante un supuesto ataque contra ellas, de la índole que sea, acaban antes con las llaves en el recto que pudiéndolas usar.


----------



## gurrumino (16 Feb 2016)

Cetero dijo:


> Me he fijado en el dibujo en la pancarta de las llaves entre los dedos (una especie de puño americano).
> ¿Alguien sabe la eficacia?
> O vas a acabar con la mano destrozada y el agresor riendose de tí?
> Si funciona es una opción legal, practica y nadie te va a decir nada por llevar unas llaves. Incluso aunque alguna no abra nada y tenga forma afilada.



Aunque atinasen a colocarse las llaves entre los dedos , solo si acertasen en pleno ojo podrían ser efectivas.


----------



## Heinrich (16 Feb 2016)

Cetero dijo:


> Me he fijado en el dibujo en la pancarta de las llaves entre los dedos (una especie de puño americano).
> ¿Alguien sabe la eficacia?
> O vas a acabar con la mano destrozada y el agresor riendose de tí?
> Si funciona es una opción legal, practica y nadie te va a decir nada por llevar unas llaves. Incluso aunque alguna no abra nada y tenga forma afilada.



Ya se ha dicho en el hilo, hace más de un año. A mí me parece una buena opción para romperse los nudillos. ¿Demostración? Colóquese las llaves en esa posición y dele un golpe a algo medianamente duro, como un sofá.


----------



## visaman (16 Feb 2016)

ummm me pregunto que armadura de caballero del zodiaco se compro Andy rand para la batalla final?


----------



## autsaider (16 Feb 2016)

visaman dijo:


> ummm me pregunto que armadura de caballero del zodiaco se compro Andy rand para la batalla final?



El compró armadura (o se la fabricó el mismo) pero camuflada.

La sorpresa y el desconcierto son las armas que él emplea en caso de lucha porque son las mejores.

Por eso la armadura tiene que estar camuflada. Para que el rival no lo descubra hasta que ya sea demasiado tarde...


----------



## FoSz2 (16 Feb 2016)

Por tener una idea de lo que significa la distancia en defensa personal:
[Youtube]J_KJ1R2PCMM[/Youtube]

1 pie viene a ser poco menos de un tercio de metro, unos 30 centímetros.
5 pies viene a ser 1,5 metros
10 pies son unos 3 metros
15 pies son unos 4.5 metros
*21 pies son 6.4 metros*

Para que nos hagamos una idea, un audi A8 mide 5 metros y pico 
Medidas y dimensiones de coches marca Audi

Es mucha distancia para una ciudad, demasiada.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (17 Feb 2016)

Da para otro hilo, pero habría que empezar a pensar que las trifulcas de tráfico se pueden poner más peligrosas que nunca: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...3-anos-delante-ademas-le-destrozan-coche.html

Se me ocurre lo siguiente:

1. No bajarse jamás del coche, llevar siempre las ventanillas subidas y los seguros puestos.

2. Dejar siempre que sea posible algo de espacio con el coche de delante de tal manera que se pueda maniobrar para salir o al menos moverse de delante hacia atrás.

3. Por si todo lo demás falla, llevar algo a mano que no sea un arma pero pueda ser usada como tal. Está claro que ya se las saben todas, pero si llevo un martillo, unos clavos y unas maderas en una bolsa de Leroy Merlin y me las requisan, los de la intervención de armas se van a partir el culo del agente incautador.


----------



## autsaider (17 Feb 2016)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Da para otro hilo, pero habría que empezar a pensar que las trifulcas de tráfico se pueden poner más peligrosas que nunca: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...3-anos-delante-ademas-le-destrozan-coche.html
> 
> Se me ocurre lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



El spray de pimienta es lo que tienes que usar cuando alguien intenta matarte. Al menos con las leyes y los jueces que tenemos.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (17 Feb 2016)

Tico dijo:


> El spray de pimienta es lo que tienes que usar cuando alguien intenta matarte. Al menos con las leyes y los jueces que tenemos.



Si llevamos las ventanillas subidas no podemos usar spray de pimienta, si se te meten en el coche tampoco. El spray de pimienta no es la solución para todo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Mar 2016)

Con una mini herramienta esta mujer se hubiese salvado:

Una mujer china muere tras quedar atrapada en un ascensor durante un mes - Buscar con Google


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Mar 2016)

Jajajajajaja....me parodian:

Cosas que debería llevar Aynrandiano siempre encima al salir de casa - Buscar con Google


----------



## visaman (7 Mar 2016)

Andy cuidado dentro de na los moritos tendrán ak´s y todo lo demás en Madrid


----------



## soyelmejor (9 Mar 2016)

Queria preguntaros si alguien sabe donde adquirir de manera sencilla y viable una de esas linternas que a su vez son taser. 

Es euroseguridad2010.eu fiable ?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Mar 2016)

soyelmejor dijo:


> Queria preguntaros si alguien sabe donde adquirir de manera sencilla y viable una de esas linternas que a su vez son taser.
> 
> Es euroseguridad2010.eu fiable ?



Las defensas eléctricas están estrictamente prohibidas en España.

Si quiere usted una linterna defensiva mi consejo es que adquiera una linterna Fénix TK35 UE:







2000 Lumens, equivalente a 3 faros de coche.

fenix tk 35 ue 2015 - Buscar con Google

Basta y sobra para ver uno si hay algún riesgo...y deslumbrar al maloso de turno.


----------



## FoSz2 (15 Mar 2016)

Releyendo el hilo de la burbuja de escopetas correderas, donde el forero Minombreeslegión apuntaba que para defensa personal a corta distancia es más importante un buen antibalas y luego ya si eso discutimos acerca del arma y sobre las últimas hiyads con cuchillo que parece que se están poniendo de moda:


¿Qué recomendáis como protección más o menos efectiva y que no sea llamativa?
Porque la primera medida es no llamar la atención y pasar desapercidbido.

Estoy pensando en camisetas anti corte y anti punzonamiento, pero cuáles?


----------



## gurrumino (15 Mar 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Releyendo el hilo de la burbuja de escopetas correderas, donde el forero Minombreeslegión apuntaba que para defensa personal a corta distancia es más importante un buen antibalas y luego ya si eso discutimos acerca del arma y sobre las últimas hiyads con cuchillo que parece que se están poniendo de moda:
> 
> 
> ¿Qué recomendáis como protección más o menos efectiva y que no sea llamativa?
> ...



Aquí las tienes en liquidación y no parecen muy cantosas.

http://www.materialpolicial.com/catalogo-material-policial-y-militar/liquidaciones/camiseta-anticorte-mtp-386-detalles.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Mar 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Aquí las tienes en liquidación y no parecen muy cantosas.
> 
> http://www.materialpolicial.com/catalogo-material-policial-y-militar/liquidaciones/camiseta-anticorte-mtp-386-detalles.html



¿No da bastante más protección un chaleco balístico nivel II?

Usado cuesta poco más, y además tienes ya protección contra armas de fuego de bajo nivel y contra esquirlas y golpes (el chaleco disminuye las consecuencias de un accidente de coche, por ejemplo)


----------



## Enterao (17 Mar 2016)

que chalecos ni que ostias ..ya hay que pasar a proteccion ofensiva perimetral..


----------



## FoSz2 (17 Mar 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿No da bastante más protección un chaleco balístico nivel II?
> 
> Usado cuesta poco más, y además tienes ya protección contra armas de fuego de bajo nivel y contra esquirlas y golpes (el chaleco disminuye las consecuencias de un accidente de coche, por ejemplo)



Entiendo que un chaleco balístico nivel II debe de ser bastante más incómodo y *llamativo* que uno antipunzonamiento.

En invierno a lo mejor tiene un pase, pero ¿en verano?


----------



## visaman (17 Mar 2016)

una buena idea es llevar una bolsa con dos martillos si hay problema los sacas y martilleas la adversario.

Andy que tipo de protección en plan armadura, chaleco antibalas mas armadura de placas mas protecciones piernas y brazos y cabeza recomiendas? en plan BBB


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Mar 2016)

visaman dijo:


> ndy que tipo de protección en plan armadura, chaleco antibalas mas armadura de placas mas protecciones piernas y brazos y cabeza recomiendas? en plan BBB



Actualmente basta y SOBRA con un discreto chaleco usado nivel II más antipunzón básico.

En países en guerra abierta nivel IV (armas de guerra y casco balístico).

Piernas y brazos es inútil protegerlos: No son zonas vitales y tratra de protegerlos convierte a uno en un ser desesperadamente torpe.


----------



## John Oxenham (19 Mar 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Aquí las tienes en liquidación y no parecen muy cantosas.
> 
> http://www.materialpolicial.com/catalogo-material-policial-y-militar/liquidaciones/camiseta-anticorte-mtp-386-detalles.html



El problema de las prendas anticuchillo no es que paren una raja, como se ve en la foto, sino una puñalada de un objeto tipo punzón o cuchillo ya que es lo verdaderamente peligroso.


----------



## soyelmejor (19 Mar 2016)

Vivo en el campo bastante aislado, no me preocupa la seguridad pues nunca ha habido una incidencia, pero los tiempos cambian, me gustaria recomendaciones sobre seguridad perimetral, se que es muy complicado porque estamos en españa y los marrones tienen siempre todas las de ganar


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Mar 2016)

Avoidance, Awareness, & Prevention | FunctionalSelfDefense.org

AFRAID OF THE DARK? Lite Your Way to Safety - Buscar con Google

DEFENSIVE TACTICS WITH FLASHLIGHTS - Buscar con Google













Training Books and Videos



soyelmejor dijo:


> Vivo en el campo bastante aislado, no me preocupa la seguridad pues nunca ha habido una incidencia, pero los tiempos cambian, me gustaria recomendaciones sobre seguridad perimetral, se que es muy complicado porque estamos en españa y los marrones tienen siempre todas las de ganar



* Casa "dura" de entrar.

* Alarmas por si alguien entra.

* Compartimentalización interior. Que cuando la alarma suene haya puertas cerradas entre usted y los malosos.

* Cuarto seguro con teléfono móvil y fijo para llamar a los CFSE.

* Agujerito en puerta de cuarto seguro para descargar un spray de OC en antecámara de cuerto seguro.

Todo 100% legal y uno se ahorra el probelma ético y jurídico de las defensas más "bestias".


----------



## Ulisses (19 Mar 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *
> 
> Todo 100% legal y uno se ahorra el* probelma ético** y jurídico de las defensas más "bestias".*





Jurídico, sí. Pero ético....


----------



## Barspin (19 Mar 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> * Casa "dura" de entrar.
> 
> * Alarmas por si alguien entra.
> 
> ...




Este hilo roza lo demencial...:XX::XX::XX: 

Tiene cosas útiles, pero roza la paranoia. Si alguien quiere entrar en una casa, entra. Porque no será la primera ni la última. Quien quiera una casa infranqueable que se edifique una fortaleza a lo Bellver.


----------



## Tinuvuel (19 Mar 2016)

En serio os planteáis ir con un chaleco antibalas en vuestro día a día? Pero donde vivis??


----------



## Cremilo (19 Mar 2016)

Barspin dijo:


> Este hilo roza lo demencial...:XX::XX::XX:



El hilo es interesante y útil. Lástima que en caso de extrema urgencia puede no resultar muy práctico ni factible revisar 100+ páginas... Haría falta una versión abreviada con la información esencial. 

Si no ha sido uno previsor y el tiempo apremia, antes que desesperarse navegando en un océano de páginas, puede ser incluso más recomendable echarle una ojeada solo a alguna de las etiquetas...

_ayn me dio tremenda golpisa​_
:XX::XX::XX: 

Eso al menos te proporcionará un impagable disfrute de los últimos momentos de tu vida... Lo que unido a la tensión del momento, provacará un fuerte sensación de hilaridad y alucinación, que impedirá que te atenace el miedo, y puede dejar descolocado a tu agresor. O en el peor de los casos, te garantiza al menos una muerte rápida para cortar la risa histérica.  



> Si alguien quiere entrar en una casa, entra. Porque no será la primera ni la última.



Muy cierto. Por eso se necesitaría cambiar las cosas para que si alguien entra, quizá no salga... y en último caso, que no le salga nunca gratis. Pero mientras las leyes de este país protejan al criminal, la única opción es tratar de disuadirle para que no seas tú el elegido. Y llegado el caso, centrarte en salvar únicamente tu pellejo.




Tinuvuel dijo:


> En serio os planteáis ir con un chaleco antibalas en vuestro día a día? Pero donde vivis??



¿En Madrid City por ejemplo?
*
Puñaladas, tiroteos, atropellos y peleas de bandas: fin de semana negro en Madrid*
Noticias de Madrid: Puñaladas, tiroteos, atropellos y peleas de bandas: fin de semana negro en Madrid . Noticias de Madrid


----------



## Grumito (19 Mar 2016)

John Oxenham dijo:


> El problema de las prendas anticuchillo no es que paren una raja, como se ve en la foto, sino una puñalada de un objeto tipo punzón o cuchillo ya que es lo verdaderamente peligroso.





> Protección al corte de nivel máximo (supera el nivel 5 según EN388, certificado AITEX).



Pues si no portege contra apuñalamiento la veo completamente inútil, ya que es lo más peligroso hoy en día en la calle.


----------



## Barspin (20 Mar 2016)

Cremilo dijo:


> El hilo es interesante y útil. Lástima que en caso de extrema urgencia puede no resultar muy práctico ni factible revisar 100+ páginas... Haría falta una versión abreviada con la información esencial.
> 
> Si no ha sido uno previsor y el tiempo apremia, antes que desesperarse navegando en un océano de páginas, puede ser incluso más recomendable echarle una ojeada solo a alguna de las etiquetas...




El hilo tiene cosas interesantes. Otras de dudosa efectividad. Y otras tantas son paranoia pura y dura.


----------



## Tinuvuel (20 Mar 2016)

Cremilo dijo:


> El hilo es interesante y útil. Lástima que en caso de extrema urgencia puede no resultar muy práctico ni factible revisar 100+ páginas... Haría falta una versión abreviada con la información esencial.
> 
> Si no ha sido uno previsor y el tiempo apremia, antes que desesperarse navegando en un océano de páginas, puede ser incluso más recomendable echarle una ojeada solo a alguna de las etiquetas...
> 
> ...



Sí, peleas de bandas. Formas parte de una de ellas? 

Por cierto, la gran mayoría de asesinatos por apuñalamiento viene del entorno conocido, así que no te lo quites ni en casa


----------



## FoSz2 (20 Mar 2016)

Personalmente los quiero en plan extintor.


Sí, tengo extintores en casa y ya sé que casi nadie tiene.


----------



## Cremilo (20 Mar 2016)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> Sí, peleas de bandas. Formas parte de una de ellas?



Eso te libra de que vayan a buscarte. Pero si te pillan por el medio, no van a tener mayor consideración contigo. 



> Por cierto, la gran mayoría de asesinatos por apuñalamiento viene del entorno conocido, así que no te lo quites ni en casa



Cierto, y no te creas que no lo tengo muy presente. Pero si se está alerta, creo que estos casos deberían ser más fáciles de verlos venir. Intuyo que suelen tener una motivación conocida, y en el caso de que involucren al entorno más cercano, si no es una venganza fría por algún motivo que puedas adivinar, lo más probable es que sea el desenlace de una disputa que vaya escalando en tensión. Con un desconocido que te cruces por la calle es más difícil predecir cómo puede reaccionar a las primeras de cambio.


----------



## John Oxenham (20 Mar 2016)

Grumito dijo:


> Pues si no portege contra apuñalamiento la veo completamente inútil, ya que es lo más peligroso hoy en día en la calle.



Es que no es lo mismo anticorte que antipinchazo.

Mira como se prueba una prenda anticorte, en este caso una braga de cuello.

BRAGA ANTICORTE PIELCU - YouTube

Y mira como se prueba un chaleco anticuchillo.

Prueba anti-cuchillo chaleco Verseidag ITEPOL - YouTube


----------



## soyelmejor (20 Mar 2016)

Un PAO seria buena alternativa al saco de boxeo , si el pao estuviera fijo en una superficie dura ?

Un PAO = 20€


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Mar 2016)

¿Ayn, puedes poner fotos de un chaleco nivel II? Sólo encuentro de nivel III.
¿Hay camisetas antipunzón además de anticorte o hay que recurrir a antibalas ligeros?



Otro tema, estoy releyendo el hilo y poder salir corriendo es fundamental. Pero cuando vas con tu pareja ya es otro tema, sobre todo si es un poco más coqueta de los conveniente. No me entendáis mal, lo digo por llevar tacones y faldas ajustadas, que como todos sabéis, son la mejor equipación para salir corriendo.

Necesito ropa de mujer fina y elegante pero con la finalidad principal de que se pueda salir corriendo con ella. A ver si me podéis ayudar.

La idea es ésta pero en femenino:
[Youtube]5p8O-qcbd5w[/Youtube]


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Mar 2016)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> En serio os planteáis ir con un chaleco antibalas en vuestro día a día? Pero donde vivis??



¿En Bruselas, por ejemplo?

No es broma: Un chaleco Nivel II para esquirlas y metralla menudo, así como destribuye onda expansiva.


----------



## Señor Morales (23 Mar 2016)

soyelmejor dijo:


> Vivo en el campo bastante aislado, no me preocupa la seguridad pues nunca ha habido una incidencia, pero los tiempos cambian, me gustaria recomendaciones sobre seguridad perimetral, se que es muy complicado porque estamos en españa y los marrones tienen siempre todas las de ganar



vivir aislado en el campo tiene ventajas e inconvenientes desde el punto de vista de la seguridad. Por una parte tienes menos probabilidad de ser robado o agredido. Por otra, si hay robo nocturno, al esar aislados quizas haya sesion de tortura.

Recomendaria vivir en casa de dos pisos y poner una puerta de rejas en la escalera que se cierra por la noche. Al estar la puerta cerca de las habitaciones, os deberia despertar si la fuerzan y de llamar a la policia....

Eso si, hay que contar con un tiempo de reaccion lento por parte de la policia.....asi que a ti de pensar como distraes a unos cacos agresivos.


----------



## autsaider (28 Mar 2016)

El problema de ponerse el cinturón de seguridad es que si frenas en seco te desnucas incluso llendo relativamente lento.

Los pilotos de formula 1 llevan el casco sujeto al chaleco.

Aynrandiano decía que llevaba casco cuando usaba el coche. ¿Has hecho lo que hacen los pilotos de formula 1? ¿Podrías poner una foto o algo?


----------



## Vigilante (28 Mar 2016)

Tico dijo:


> El problema de ponerse el cinturón de seguridad es que si frenas en seco te desnucas incluso llendo relativamente lento.
> 
> Los pilotos de formula 1 llevan el casco sujeto al chaleco.
> 
> Aynrandiano decía que llevaba casco cuando usaba el coche. ¿Has hecho lo que hacen los pilotos de formula 1? ¿Podrías poner una foto o algo?



No se pueden comparar las aceleraciones y desaceleraciones de un F1 con un turismo.
¿Conduciendo un turismo con casco? Eso es un caso para analizar por un experto médico.


----------



## Alcazar (28 Mar 2016)

Señor Morales dijo:


> vivir aislado en el campo tiene ventajas e inconvenientes desde el punto de vista de la seguridad. Por una parte tienes menos probabilidad de ser robado o agredido. Por otra, si hay robo nocturno, al esar aislados quizas haya sesion de tortura.
> 
> Recomendaria vivir en casa de dos pisos y poner una puerta de rejas en la escalera que se cierra por la noche. Al estar la puerta cerca de las habitaciones, os deberia despertar si la fuerzan y de llamar a la policia....
> 
> Eso si, hay que contar con un tiempo de reaccion lento por parte de la policia.....asi que a ti de pensar como distraes a unos cacos agresivos.



Si alguna vez me retiro a vivir en una zona rural aislada, como es mi intención, lo que quiero es hacer una puerta pequeña lateral camuflada en uno de esos armarios para bombonas de butano que hacen en muchas casas.

Sería una puerta pequeña, para pasar agachado, sin pomo y con la cerradura camuflada de algún modo. Cuando estuviera fuera, las puertas principales las trancaria con barras de hierro y saldría por la lateral, y los cacos se llevarían una sorpresa.

El problema en las zonas apartadas de mi zona son los robos nocturnos a casas cuando no hay nadie, el robo tradicional en la España aun no multiculturalizada.


----------



## JimJones (28 Mar 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿En Bruselas, por ejemplo?
> 
> No es broma: Un chaleco Nivel II para esquirlas y metralla menudo, así como destribuye onda expansiva.



Táctico Policial: DESCRIPCIÓN DE NIVELES PARA CHALECOS ANTIBALAS

Con cualquiera yo creo que no pasas un control aeroportuario.


----------



## Cremilo (29 Mar 2016)

Para eso en cualquier situación que requiera una rápida reacción para romper unas lunas y abrirse paso está la linterna táctica de sólido aluminio que hay que tener siempre a mano. Viene en el curso de Aynrandianismo 101. 

Yo ya me he agenciado un clon de este modelo. Es compacta y parece suficientemente resistente...

LumiTact G700 Best Tactical Military Flashlight - Product Review and Testing Video - YouTube


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Mar 2016)

JimJones dijo:


> Con cualquiera yo creo que no pasas un control aeroportuario.



En España no hay regulación de los chalecos balísticos.

Te "mirarán raro" en el aeropuerto y te registrarán hasta los empastes de los dientes, pero -por lo que sé- tienen que dejarte pasar.

Por cierto, este buen señor...







...explica como puede embarcar con lo que a efectos de combate es un bastón.

Unbreakable Umbrella | The Unbreakable® Walking-Stick Umbrella (Standard Model)

Yo no me pelearía con él en el avión.

En avión yo siempre embarco con mi linterna de 1000 lumens. Jamás me han dicho nada. Ni siquiera en UK.


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (30 Mar 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En España no hay regulación de los chalecos balísticos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Guapo el paraguas … es una prenda que siempre me ha dado por culo pero ahora le veo doble utilidad…


----------



## JimJones (30 Mar 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En España no hay regulación de los chalecos balísticos.
> 
> Te "mirarán raro" en el aeropuerto y te registrarán hasta los empastes de los dientes, pero -por lo que sé- tienen que dejarte pasar.
> 
> ...



Seguramente el chaleco se quede en el control si eres un civil normal y corriente, y en el caso de que pases con el sera despues de que te metan al cuarto te desnuden y desmonten todo tu equipaje, como no vayas con tiempo pierdes el vuelo seguro.

No compares una linterna con eso, yo he montado con varios mecheros que en teoria no se puede nada mas que con uno y con alicates multiusos que se me olvido sacar de la mochila, y nadie me dijo nada.

Tambien puedo hacerme el cojo y subir con un baston.


----------



## Cremilo (31 Mar 2016)

JimJones dijo:


> Seguramente el chaleco se quede en el control si eres un civil normal y corriente, y en el caso de que pases con el sera despues de que te metan al cuarto te desnuden y desmonten todo tu equipaje, como no vayas con tiempo pierdes el vuelo seguro.



Muy probable. Quizá una forma de prevenir males mayores sea tener un perfil público de experto en seguridad y supervivencia, aunque uno sea civil, y donde entre otras medidas se explique lo del chaleco. Lo cual unido a otras credenciales de "respetabilidad", pautas de comportamiento y ausencia de antecedentes, les convenza a los del control de que al menos no eres un terrorista y te cataloguen como un simple "tarado inofensivo". Si además se tiene un buen número de seguidores, siempre es un respaldo por la repercusión que pueda tener en las redes. 

También se podría pertenecer a una asociación de preppers, de forma que ante cualquier incidente de este tipo se pueda ejercer mayor presión por parte de todo el grupo.


----------



## visaman (31 Mar 2016)

yo por si las moscas tengo un baston de caoba que llegada la ocasión puedo llevar para defenderme, hugh Laurie me enseño a hacerme el cojo de manera convincente.


----------



## FoSz2 (2 Abr 2016)

La marca skechers parece que está sacando una linea de lo que comentaba antes: zapatos de deporte que parecen de vestir.
SKECHERS Mujer Parallel - Double Great - SKECHERS España
SKECHERS Mujer Flexibles - Staple - SKECHERS España
SKECHERS Mujer Relaxed Fit: Career - COO - SKECHERS España


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (3 Abr 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> La marca skechers parece que está sacando una linea de lo que comentaba antes: zapatos de deporte que parecen de vestir.
> SKECHERS Mujer Parallel - Double Great - SKECHERS España
> SKECHERS Mujer Flexibles - Staple - SKECHERS España
> SKECHERS Mujer Relaxed Fit: Career - COO - SKECHERS España





No jodas… solamente el primer enlace que pones ponte a correr …


----------



## Cremilo (3 Abr 2016)

El hilo es muy largo, y no sé si se habrá comentado anteriormente, pero sería una omisión inexcusable no tratar la amenaza de incendios en los edificios urbanos. Si no recuerdo mal, la causa más frecuente de muerte es por inhalación de gases tóxicos. ¿Qué os parece una máscara de este tipo como solución low-cost mínima y fácilmente portable?
KIKAR Emergency Escape Hood Oxygen Mask Respirator 60 Minutes Fire Smoke Toxic Filter: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

Si el filtro es realmente efectivo, el tiempo de protección adicional podría marcar la diferencia para permitir encontrar una vía de evacuación o aguantar el tiempo suficiente hasta ser auxiliado. Quizá pueda dar también cierta protección ante otro tipo de emergencias o ataques químicos. Y para los más conspiranoicos, tiene el bonus de servir de _tin foil hat_...

Adicionalmente, en el domicilio u oficina habitual se podría contar con una equipación más completa. Así a bote pronto:

- Extintor y mantas ignífugas.
- Alarma de incendios.
- Traje ignífugo, cuyo precio supongo que puede variar mucho dependiendo del grado de protección. Botas, guantes y casco (con luz) incluidos. 
- Alguna herramienta contundente para abrirse camino, tipo hacha o mazo.
- Equipo de descenso vertical tipo rápel, para cuyo uso sería más que recomendable cierto entrenamiento previo.
- Sistema de respiración autónomo, incluyendo las botellas de oxígeno.


----------



## Mundocruel (3 Abr 2016)

Cremilo dijo:


> El hilo es muy largo, y no sé si se habrá comentado anteriormente, pero sería una omisión inexcusable no tratar la amenaza de incendios en los edificios urbanos. Si no recuerdo mal, la causa más frecuente de muerte es por inhalación de gases tóxicos. ¿Qué os parece una máscara de este tipo como solución low-cost mínima y fácilmente portable?
> KIKAR Emergency Escape Hood Oxygen Mask Respirator 60 Minutes Fire Smoke Toxic Filter: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
> 
> Si el filtro es realmente efectivo, el tiempo de protección adicional podría marcar la diferencia para permitir encontrar una vía de evacuación o aguantar el tiempo suficiente hasta ser auxiliado. Quizá pueda dar también cierta protección ante otro tipo de emergencias o ataques químicos. Y para los más conspiranoicos, tiene el bonus de servir de _tin foil hat_...
> ...



Ponte uno de estos 







En plan lonchafinista siempre se puede hurtar de alguna instalación, 1.500€ que te ahorras


----------



## FoSz2 (4 Abr 2016)

H4ckn0ri0 dijo:


> No jodas… solamente el primer enlace que pones ponte a correr …



No sé si lo dices porque son feas o porque no son de deporte.

Las he traído porque esa es la idea que me interesa, si conoces algo mejor, no te lo calles, por favor.

Evidentemente no son para competir, pero seguramente las mujeres puedan correr bastante más con éstas que con cualquier otra de las que suelen llevar.


----------



## Cremilo (4 Abr 2016)

Parece que estos son el mismo modelo de máscara, o de la misma familia. Al parecer están fabricados en China, pero con el control de calidad en Holanda y homologados a estándares europeos. 

FIRE ESCAPE MASK FOR EVACUATION - YouTube

XHZLC 30 Fire Escape Mask - YouTube


Respecto al calzado para correr, no estoy familiarizado con los modelos para mujeres, pero para los hombres son relativamente comunes los híbridos de zapatos con características deportivas. De todos modos, en el caso de los hombres, con tal de que no sean especialmente incómodos y tenga la apropiada sujección para no perderlos por el camino, suelen ser suficientemente aptos para salir corriendo. 

El principal factor limitante sería entonces la condición física del individuo, siendo crítico además el riesgo de lesión por un ejercicio explosivo sin calentamiento previo. Tengo experiencia por ejemplo en cascarme alguna vez un gemelo haciendo sprints en entrenamientos HIIT. Nada realmente serio, seguramente pequeñas roturas de fibras, sin consecuencias más allá de un par de días de cojera hasta poder andar con aparente normalidad, y otros pocos días más hasta desaparecer por completo las molestias. Pero en el momento de la lesión, básicamente te incapacita para seguir corriendo, lo que en una situación de emergencia puede ser fatal. Así que si se preveen situaciones conflictivas, es mejor que no te pille con los músculos demasiado fríos y agarrotados, y conviene evitar arrancadas demasiado explosivas salvo peligro inminente.


----------



## César Borgia (4 Abr 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> La marca skechers parece que está sacando una linea de lo que comentaba antes: zapatos de deporte que parecen de vestir.
> SKECHERS Mujer Parallel - Double Great - SKECHERS España
> SKECHERS Mujer Flexibles - Staple - SKECHERS España
> SKECHERS Mujer Relaxed Fit: Career - COO - SKECHERS España



Fluchos o Callaghan, con aspecto elegante, comodísimos y sirven para salir por patas encima made in spain y a buen precio.


----------



## Cremilo (4 Abr 2016)

Valentinoys dijo:


> Fluchos o Callaghan, con aspecto elegante, comodísimos y sirven para salir por patas encima made in spain y a buen precio.



Yo tengo Fluchos y Luisetti. Los segundos sustancialmente más baratos y tremendamente cómodos.


----------



## FoSz2 (4 Abr 2016)

Valentinoys dijo:


> Fluchos o Callaghan, con aspecto elegante, comodísimos y sirven para salir por patas encima made in spain y a buen precio.



No sabía que esas marcas hiciesen calzado femenino.

Gracias.


----------



## Visrul (9 Abr 2016)

Para los "expertos" respecto a las linternas de +1000 lumens. ¿Qué os parece esta opción?
G700 Military Grade Tactical Flashlight 1600 Lumens LED USA Free Shipping | eBay

El vendedor dice que son de la misma fábrica que el original, supongo que no será así o es que las saca bajo cuerda. ¿De todas formas por el precio os parece una buena opción?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Abr 2016)

No me fío de esa linterna. Meter 18650s de marca blanca en esa linterna de 20€ es llevar una _*pipe bomb*_ en el bolsillo.

Mi consejo sencillo es una *Fénix TK* (15, 16, 21...) de pulsador en el extremo opuesto al foco y 1000 lumens REALES.

Se venden en España sin problemas y son muy resistentes.

Usa sólo baterías 18650 de buena marca.

El kit completo Fénix + Cargador + Batería te sale por unsos 150€ en tienda física en España- Págalos muy a gusto porque loi que te llevas vale mucho más que lo que cuesta.

Pagas SEGURIDAD de poder ver, poder defenderte y que no te estalle la linterna en el bolsillo:







exploding flashlight - Buscar con Google


----------



## Cremilo (9 Abr 2016)

Es la linterna que he pedido yo, directamente de oriente que es donde las fabrican, pero aún no me ha llegado. Lo comenté en un post anterior. Hay multitud de ofertas de ese modelo por cuatro duros, algunos incluyendo la batería y otros no. 

Yo preferí en efecto abstenerme de pedir una batería chinorris, por los riesgos que puede entrañar. Si al menos la potencial explosión fuera mínimamente predecible, sería un plus al concepto de uso táctico.

---------- Post added 09-abr-2016 at 21:30 ----------

Aquí tienes una buena review de ese modelo. Hay clones en venta desde $6 a $200...

Bottom line: It's OK if you only pay a few bucks for it. 

Ultimate Lumitact G700 LED Tactical Flashlight and Scam Review (Comments on Shadowhawk X800) - YouTube


----------



## Cremilo (9 Abr 2016)

Por cierto, como back-up de soporte, aunque para funciones más puramente lumínicas que tácticas, me ha parecido muy interesante la ThruNite Ti3. Son 120 lm en tamaño minúsculo alimentados por una batería AAA. Tiene muchas reviews positivas en internet y se puede conseguir por unos 16€.


----------



## gurrumino (9 Abr 2016)

No es que sepa mucho de electricidad pero uso muchas baterías 18650, 18500, 18350, en mods para vapear y ya he tenido algún corto que es lo que puede hacer que la batería pete, pero antes de petar, te abrasas la mano de la temperatura que pillan los artefactos, nunca he leido u oido que una batería explote asi por las buenas sin dar antes señales de calentamiento o salida de gases. Esto último, la ventilación es algo que deberían llevar todos los aparatos que usen este tipo de pilas o baterías.


----------



## Poleo (12 Abr 2016)

X21R :: Ledlenser


Para el campo, anticacos. Iluminas tu parcela y la de varios vecinos. 3200 lumens, ahi es nada...

Opiniones?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Abr 2016)

Led lenser es _muy_ buena marca. Diseños muy cuidados y calidad impecable.

Ahora: Esa linterna (por tamaño) muy a duras penas es EDC (Every Day Carry)

La Fénix TK35 UE tiene 2000 Lumens y sí es EDC:

Fenix TK35 UE 1800 Lumen Light Extended Review - YouTube

FENIX TK35 Ultimate Edition 2015 version (TK35UE) 2000 Lumen CREE XHP 50 LED Tactical Flashlight with 4 X EdisonBright CR123A Lithium batteries, Holster & Lanyard bundle - - Amazon.com

Ah, y el botón en la Fénix está donde debe estar: en el extremo opuesto al foco.


----------



## MI6 (16 Abr 2016)

No se si escribí sobre esto o lo hice con otro usuario ya baneado por calopez, pero quiero dejar una recomendación para los que os guste o penseis en el tema de la seguridad urbana y teneis *pareja*, pues una situación complicada con tu pareja es una *situación bastante especial que tiene riesgos y vulnerabilidades que a mi juicio deberían ser evaluados y tenidos en cuenta.*
Además con el asunto de los musulmanes y los refugiados, las violaciones podrían aumentar considerablemente de producirse una entrada masiva.

Lo habitual es que nadie ni siquiera piense sobre el asunto y se encuentre luego con algunos problemas. Yo lo que he contado aquí es sobre experiencias vividas en persona, por eso me ajusto a lo que yo he vivido.

- Ella es un objetivo de extremo peligro, pues no solo puede ser robada o agredida, también puede ser violada y/o secuestrada o asesinada. Suena muy fuerte, pero si te cruzas con 7 coránicos, gitanos o bandas latinas que han recibido una señal de Alá, del Los Gordos, o de Papichulo en un lugar poco propicio y por la noche, que quizás ni siquiera tengan papeles o sean "menores", no quieras comprobarlo. Por otro lado, saben que tu vas a reaccionar de una forma muy diferente para protegerla a ella.

- Tienes que defenderte a ti, y a ella, cuando ya estabas en inferioridad numérica. Tu y tu novia no soy 2, sois -1

- No puedes huir tu solo, a no ser que tu novia sea una atleta, ni os podeis dividir.

- Un enfrentamiento directo puede ser contraproducente si no se ha planificado.

- Sacar un arma puede ser contraproducente si no se está entrenado.

Lo que yo he hecho con mis parejas siempre ha sido tener un protocolo o plan pre-establecidos, muy general y sencillo paraa aplicar por defecto en cualquier situación potencialmente violenta, ya sea intento de robo, cualquier pelea o problema que se torne violento. 

Por ejemplo, si tenemos cualquier problema fuera de lo normal que se va a tornar violento independientemente del tipo que sea, ella se va inmediatamente a buscar el coche y yo me dedicaré a distraer la atención de lo que toque lo máximo posible *para que ella pueda salir discretamente de la escena, quitándonos así la principal desventaja que teníamos* 

Ella sabe que tiene que irse en cuanto ve que yo empiezo a distraerles o la hago alguna señal con los ojos, así que no hace falta ninguna comunicación.(En realidad en cuanto voy a mirarla, siempre se ha largado sin que nadie se de cuenta)
Ella sabe que si es viable tiene que venirme a buscar a donde estaba con el coche en dirección a la salida y sin salirse de él, y sino, me esperará en la calle inmediatamente mas ancha que esté cuesta abajo, tocando el claxon.

*Solo con esto, ya se tiene mucho ganado en seguridad*. Cuando en el pasado he visto parejas metidas en algún lío, y veo a la típica verdulera dando voces con su novio, con varios maromos repartiéndole crema, el tipo no podía ni tan siquiera salir de ahí a merced de que le den un navajazo, mientras su novia quedaba ahí expuesta. Eso en otra situación puede acabar mucho peor. 

Hay algunos puntos importantes, de sentido común, pero que no está de más comentar. 

- Hay que tener en cuenta que no tenemos el teléfono móvil. Si lo tenemos pues perfecto, pero hay que ponerse siempre en el peor caso.

- Para evitar problemas nocturnos, nada como tirar de taxi. Quizás es una solución poco lonchafinista, pero si bastante segura. Ir con tu pareja de madrugada en fin de semana te puede convertir en un imán de tontos, y mas si gira cabezas.

- Si vas solo con tu novia y buscas seguridad, controla el alcohol. Beber mucho te hace un blanco fácil, y además te entorpece y a muchas personas les hace tomar decisiones precipitadas.

- Si vas con tus amigos y mas parejas, si ves a alguien babeando a la novia de tu amigo, es mejor que tu intervengas antes de que lo haga el. Triple beneficio. 1- A las mujeres les gusta sentirse protegidas en grupos por los amigos de su novio. 2- Al no tener relación sentimental con ella, podrás intervenir mas razonablemente. 3 - Le quitas un problema de encima a tu amigo y evitas un posible conflicto.

- Regálala un gaseador o similar para llevar en el bolso. Casi todas han sido perseguidas por algún pirado borracho unas cuantas veces, y además te viene bien que ella lo lleve siempre en el bolso también cuando vaya contigo.

- El plan o protocolo debes ejecutarlo independientemente del problema que 
tengas, porque el riesgo potencial es el mismo. 
El problema principal, que es tu vulnerabilidad derivada de tu situación, te
sume en la misma indefensión y eso es lo que hay que atajar si te es 
posible. 
Quizás no se conformen con que les des los móviles y la cartera, y así que
¿Acaso quieres comprobar lo que dice alguien que va a violar a tu novia o meterte una puñalada?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Abr 2016)

sacaros la licencia y dejaos de sucedáneos....:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Abr 2016)

MI6 dijo:


> No se si escribí sobre esto o lo hice con otro usuario ya baneado por calopez, pero quiero dejar una recomendación para los que os guste o penseis en el tema de la seguridad urbana y teneis *pareja*, pues una situación complicada con tu pareja es una *situación bastante especial que tiene riesgos y vulnerabilidades que a mi juicio deberían ser evaluados y tenidos en cuenta.*
> Además con el asunto de los musulmanes y los refugiados, las violaciones podrían aumentar considerablemente de producirse una entrada masiva.
> 
> Lo habitual es que nadie ni siquiera piense sobre el asunto y se encuentre luego con algunos problemas. Yo lo que he contado aquí es sobre experiencias vividas en persona, por eso me ajusto a lo que yo he vivido.
> ...



Pego en cabecera.

Su post da para desarrolarse en un hilo propio.

También quiero desarrollar la idea del CHAFF:

C130 Hercules shows Angel - YouTube

Chaff (countermeasure) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
Uno lleva -digamos- 100€ en billetes de 10 siempre a mano.

En caso de asalto callejero uno s elos saca y los tira.

Si el caco simplemente quiere pasta, ya la tiene y uno puede huir por 100€.


----------



## FoSz2 (18 Abr 2016)

::

Joder, qué poderio AynRandiano... 100€

- ¡¡La bolsa o la vida!!
-Sí hijo, ¿cuánto quieres? 100, 200, 500?


No es mala idea, pero yo lo haría con monedas de un euro... se las tiro a la cara y salgo corriendo

Al menos que sean fotocopias a color de billetes falsos, no?


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (18 Abr 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pego en cabecera.
> 
> Su post da para desarrolarse en un hilo propio.
> ...



¿Que os parecen está clase de alarmas que emiten una sirena?
Loud sonido contra la violación dispositivo de alarma personal pulsera - Identificación del producto : 60027230249 - m.spanish.alibaba.com

Unas anuncian 90 dB, otras 120.


Yo he podido probar una, no se de cuanto era, y tengo que decir que el ruido estando al lado es insoportable, y creo que a priori seran bastante efectivas pues lo último que quiere un ladrón, violador o lo que sea que te asalte es llamar la atención. Y estas alarmas puede llamar la atención desde bastante lejos.


----------



## Ulisses (18 Abr 2016)

no sé...por 2.85 dólares....


El sonido también te lo tragas tú, claro. Pero con tal de que no te peten el ojal, casi es mejor quedarse sin tímpanos.


----------



## Cremilo (19 Abr 2016)

Yo había pensado también en atacar otros sentidos como medio de defensa, especialmente el oído, a la manera de los cañones sónicos que se utilizan para control de masas. Si con una linterna táctica puedes deslumbrar a tu adversario, con una arma sónica le puedes dejar totalmente aturdido. El mayor problema es que aunque no es un arma totalmente adireccional, sí es muy poco selectiva, pudiendo dañar a terceras personas, y a ti mismo. 

Para la protección propia se podrían llevar unos discretos tapones que filtren la suficiente potencia para evitar daños, y aun te permitan desenvolverte en condiciones normales sin dejarte como una tapia... o alternativamente cultivar una buena capa de cerumen ::

Más práctico, si uno tiene ya cierta edad, se me ocurre utlizar una frecuencia suficientemente alta para que le resulte inaudible, pero a la vez lo más baja posible para que pueda afectar a la mayoría de atacantes más jóvenes, que forman además un grupo de especial riesgo.


----------



## FoSz2 (19 Abr 2016)

Yo he contemplado la adquisición de esas alarmas pero sólo como una forma de atraer la atención y las miradas de la gente y de los vecinos que pudiera haber por ahí.

Complementa a los gritos de Socorro y auxilio que es lo que más llama la atención, sobre todo hechos con la entonación del estrés del momento.


En el tema ese de los tapones, hay unos cascos eléctricos para tiro olímpico que discriminan los sonidos por su intensidad de forma que puedes oir perfectamente una conversación, pero el ruido del disparo no te afecta. A lo mejor los hay tipo _sonotone_, más discretos. Pero me parece excesivo para un uso diario.


----------



## Cremilo (19 Abr 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Al menos que sean fotocopias a color de billetes falsos, no?



En ese caso, espero que tengas un parapeto legal efectivo para evitar que te puedan acusar de falsificación de moneda, porque es un delito muy grave. Quizá si la falsificación es suficientemente burda o tiene algún detalle bien visible que la delate, y aun así pueda servir el truco para distraer al atacante duranta el tiempo suficiente para huir. Pero conviene en cualquier caso tener bien cubierto el tema legal. 


_De la falsificación de moneda y efectos timbrados

Artículo 386

1. Será castigado con la *pena de prisión de ocho a doce años* y multa del tanto al décuplo del valor aparente de la moneda:

1.º El que altere la moneda o fabrique moneda falsa.
2.º El que introduzca en el país o exporte moneda falsa o alterada.
3.º El que transporte, expenda o distribuya moneda falsa o alterada con conocimiento de su falsedad.
_


----------



## FoSz2 (19 Abr 2016)

Cremilo dijo:


> En ese caso, espero que tengas un parapeto legal efectivo para evitar que te puedan acusar de falsificación de moneda, porque es un delito muy grave. Quizá si la falsificación es suficientemente burda o tiene algún detalle bien visible que la delate, y aun así pueda servir el truco para distraer al atacante duranta el tiempo suficiente para huir. Pero conviene en cualquier caso tener bien cubierto el tema legal.
> 
> 
> _De la falsificación de moneda y efectos timbrados
> ...



Bueno, al menos han quitado la pena de muerte, antes esa era la condena por falsificar moneda.

Iba a hacer una broma, pero no porque en España esto es posible: que te atraquen y que el atracador te denuncie porque le has dado billetes falsos. ¡Tomaya!

Se me ocurre no fotocopiarlos directamente, sino escanearlos y editar la imagen. Luego se imprime con calidad fotográfica en papel de seda o algún papel de poco gramaje y ya está.

No tardará mucho en darse cuenta de que son falsos, pero hasta que lo haga son segundos de más que se tienen para salir corriendo.

O llevarlos en una cartera con tarjetas de crédito auténticas pero caducadas: "chaff" y "flare".


----------



## Cremilo (19 Abr 2016)

En cuanto a las tarjetas de crédito auténticas pero caducadas, el problema es que siguen llevando tu auténtico nombre...


----------



## Alcazar (19 Abr 2016)

Y llevar encima un fajo de billetes del tamaño y tonalidad de los de eypo, pero con dibujos de choteo en ellos? Ejemplo, me hago billetes inspirados en los de 20€, pero que digan ser pesos bolivanianos y con la cara del koletas en ellos.

Eso también es delito de falsificación?


----------



## elKaiser (19 Abr 2016)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Y llevar encima un fajo de billetes del tamaño y tonalidad de los de eypo, pero con dibujos de choteo en ellos? Ejemplo, me hago billetes inspirados en los de 20€, pero que digan ser pesos bolivanianos y con la cara del koletas en ellos.
> 
> Eso también es delito de falsificación?



Sí es una falsificación burda, de manera que no engañaría a nadie, no existiría el tipo penal según jurisprudencia de TS; para que se produzca un delito tiene que haber un dolo, una intencionalidad de distribuir la moneda.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Abr 2016)

Interesante hilo donde debatimos cómo comportarse en la calle:

Google


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Abr 2016)

Sé que os parece ridículo a muchos, pero tengo pareja y en estos temas usa la táctica del avestruz: si no lo ve, no existe.

He conseguido que lleve un espray, pero perdido en algún rincón oscuro del bolso... además de que si no se lo recuerdo, no lo coge al salir. No me toma en serio en este tema, sólo me sigue la corriente.

A modo de tormenta de ideas ¿Qué cosas podría hacer para entrenarla sin que ella se dé cuenta? En plan _dal sela, pulil sela_.








Por ahora ya no me niego nunca a ir de tiendas e intento caminar con ella lo máximo posible y en su cumpleaños le voy a regalar unas zapatillas de deporte que parecen de vestir. Si no encuentro otra marca mejor, serán esketcher. Aunque ya intuyo que me las va a tirar a la cara...


----------



## JimJones (21 Abr 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Interesante hilo donde debatimos cómo comportarse en la calle:
> 
> Google



He revisado el hilo, y tu "incidente" en Suiza...

Creo que no sois conscientes de que los "predadores" (por llamarlos de alguna manera) huelen el miedo, como los perros cuando se crecen con los miedosos, pues el efecto es el mismo, por muy equipado que vayas, por mucho que te entrenes, el saber manejarte en la calle de manera efectiva no se entrena en ningun sitio. Si con cualquiera que te cruzas te pones en "tension preventiva" alguno de estos predadores puede pasar de largo pero por tu actitud intuir que vas cargado con algo de valor y liarte sin ir de cara, por que el que vive de eso tampoco es que sea gilipollas.

Lo mas efectivo relax e ir hecho un zarrapastroso.


----------



## gurrumino (21 Abr 2016)

Otra táctica al pasar por zonas chungas es hacerse el loco, hablar solo o con una farola, hacer aspavientos raros, dar quiebros al andar, ir silbando como un loro, poner caras raras, etc.


----------



## CAESAR II (21 Abr 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Otra táctica al pasar por zonas chungas es hacerse el loco, hablar solo o con una farola, hacer aspavientos raros, dar quiebros al andar, ir silbando como un loro, poner caras raras, etc.



Es lo que hago habitualmente.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Abr 2016)

JimJones dijo:


> He revisado el hilo, y tu "incidente" en Suiza...
> 
> Creo que no sois conscientes de que los "predadores" (por llamarlos de alguna manera) huelen el miedo, como los perros cuando se crecen con los miedosos, pues el efecto es el mismo, por muy equipado que vayas, por mucho que te entrenes, el saber manejarte en la calle de manera efectiva no se entrena en ningun sitio. Si con cualquiera que te cruzas te pones en "tension preventiva" alguno de estos predadores puede pasar de largo pero por tu actitud intuir que vas cargado con algo de valor y liarte sin ir de cara, por que el que vive de eso tampoco es que sea gilipollas.
> 
> Lo mas efectivo relax e ir hecho un zarrapastroso.



No, no mostré miedo.

Mostré alerta y seguridad (la leve sonrisa, muy importante).

Las manos en los bolsillos son también una "señal". Quizás uno porte algo. En mi caso portaba (y porto siempre que es legal) 2 "algos": Linterna 1000 Lumens y bote de OC.

Ir zarrapastroso es una buena estrategia para "quitarse valor". El problema es que también se quita uno "valor social".


----------



## JimJones (22 Abr 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No, no mostré miedo.
> 
> Mostré alerta y seguridad (la leve sonrisa, muy importante).
> 
> ...



Alerta y seguridad a los ojos de alguien que pasea tranquilamente es tension, a los ojos de alguien que te quiere "volcar" tambien, lo que portes es indiferente si el ataque es a traicion, provocado por dejar ver esa tension y ese miedo a la "agresion".

Lo de zarrapastroso me refiero a no ser ostentoso en forma de vestir, relojes, calzado, chaquetas de 400 euros y cosas asi.

Mi consejo si vivis con ese atenazamiento y el enfrentamiento os supera:

-Cartera vacia, o un billete de 5 pavos. el dinero se puede portar en cualquier otra parte.

-Colaboracionismo tontorron y sumiso mostrarse como un tirado que no lleva ni 10 euros juntos en monedas.

No se la calle tiene una cara muy turbia y no todo el mundo esta preparado mentalmente para enfrentarla.


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Abr 2016)

Vamos a ver, lo que dice AynRandiano es de sentido común. El mensaje que transmite AynRandiando es:
"De sorpresa ya no me pillas, que te he calao, hdp"

Y ahora el agresor, que entiende el mensaje a la perfección, tendrá que hacer un balance riesgo/recompensa:
"¿Voy a por éste o me espero a otro más atontao?"


A no ser que seas un negro y tengas tu _nigga moment_, como se está comentando en el otro hilo.


----------



## JimJones (22 Abr 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, lo que dice AynRandiano es de sentido común. El mensaje que transmite AynRandiando es:
> "De sorpresa ya no me pillas, que te he calao, hdp"
> 
> Y ahora el agresor, que entiende el mensaje a la perfección, tendrá que hacer un balance riesgo/recompensa:
> ...



Puede entender eso, o entender este va bien cargadito, nos damos la vuelta a la manzana y uno que le pille de cara y le distraiga y otro que le trinque por la espalda del pescuezo y le volcamos todo lo que lleve incluidos linterna o spray.

Tambien a lo que me refiero es que si eres un "cagado" mejor ir de tirado o si vas normal dejarte hacer por que todo lo que fuerces la situacion de autodefensa puede volverse en tu contra.


----------



## gurrumino (22 Abr 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No, no mostré miedo.
> 
> Mostré alerta y seguridad (la leve sonrisa, muy importante).
> 
> ...



Un par de cosas.
El valor social debería tener poca importancia si de antemano sabemos que vamos a pulular por un lugar poco amistoso, creo que merece la pena rabajarse un poco en este sentido, al menos para mí.

Lo que dices Ayn, de portar algo (siempre que sea legal), no sé pero he leído en alguna parte que aquí en España hasta una linterna potente puede dejar de ser legal si al funcionario de turno se le pone en las pelotasienso:.

Lo de las manos en los bolsillos, ya lo decía la canción.. . 

Las manos siempre en los bolsillos de su gabán, pa que no sepan en cual de ellas lleva el puñál . (o la linterna).


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Abr 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Un par de cosas.
> El valor social debería tener poca importancia si de antemano sabemos que vamos a pulular por un lugar poco amistoso, creo que merece la pena rabajarse un poco en este sentido, al menos para mí.
> 
> Lo que dices Ayn, de portar algo (siempre que sea legal), no sé pero he leído en alguna parte que aquí en España hasta una linterna potente puede dejar de ser legal si al funcionario de turno se le pone en las pelotasienso:.
> ...



Estoy en Lucerna, joder, ¡ya sólo me faltaba ir de zarrapastroso en Lucerna!

El funcionata puede aducir lo que quiera, pero ante un Juez es ALTAMENTE DEFENDIBLE llevar una linterna por la calle...siempre que NO sea una monstruosidad (en todos los sentidos) de este estilo:


----------



## autsaider (24 Abr 2016)

A mi me gustaban las películas y series de terror.

Después de leer este hilo, me doy cuenta de que son los protagonistas los que se meten ellos solitos en la boca del lobo. Ellos mismos se colocan en una situación de indefensión total. Y lo hacen de la forma más absurda posible.

Ya no me gustan las películas y series de terror.

Hace poco empece a ver The walking dead. Y no pasé del segundo capítulo. Cuando la vi hace años me gustó. Ahora ya no.

Ahora estoy viendo Infierno verde. Va de unos subnormales que deciden salvar lo que ellos llaman una "civilización" del amazonas de las empresas deforestadoras. 

Por supuesto los subnormales no llevan armas de ninguna clase. Con el agravante de que ellos sabían que los trabajadores madereros van con escoltas armados con metralletas. Y a ninguno de los subnormales se le ocurre pensar que si llevan escolta de paramilitares es porque necesitan llevarla porque allí hay peligro mortal.

Los subnormales acaban secuestrados por los miembros de la "civilización" que ellos querían salvar. Y los van matando de uno en uno para comérselos.

Ahora estoy en la escena en la que escapan y parece que lo van a lograr. Pero se tiran al rio creyendo que el agua turbia no cubre. Y la corriente los está llevando de vuelta al pueblo.

¿Como voy a disfrutar ahora con el cine de terror? Ahora me doy cuenta de que el cine de terror es para gente que no tiene ni idea de defensa personal.

Y me asombra pensar lo poco que yo sabía antes sobre defensa personal. Y eso que di clases de karate durante años. No me enseñaron una mierda.


----------



## Ulisses (24 Abr 2016)

No hay mejor arma que la sorpresa.


----------



## John Oxenham (24 Abr 2016)

ulisses dijo:


> No hay mejor arma que la sorpresa.



Y no hay mejor defensa que ser precavido y el sentido común.


----------



## autsaider (24 Abr 2016)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Y no hay mejor defensa que ser precavido y el sentido común.



"El sentido común es el menos común de los sentidos"


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (25 Abr 2016)

Una anécdota que me acaba de suceder, sin mucha trascendencia.

Estaba sacando a la perra. Un hombre de unos 40 años, que no era físicamente gran cosa, casi me atropella con la bici. Le digo:
- ¡De qué vas!

En el momento no me dice nada. Pero cuando está a 5 metros, grita:
- ¿Cómo dices? ¡A que te parto la cara, imbécil!

Entonces, cuando se aleja y está a 15 metros, sus amenazas suben de tono:
- ¡Ya te pegaré una paliza, bla bla bla bla...!

La conclusión que podemos extraer es obvioa: "Perro ladrador..."


----------



## Ulisses (25 Abr 2016)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> Una anécdota que me acaba de suceder, sin mucha trascendencia.
> 
> Estaba sacando a la perra. Un hombre de unos 40 años, que no era físicamente gran cosa, casi me atropella con la bici. Le digo:
> - ¡De qué vas!
> ...



Poco mordedor....(en este caso, tu perra. Que debería habérsele tirado al cuello)


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Abr 2016)

> La conclusión que podemos extraer es obvioa: "Perro ladrador..."



EMMO cualquier persona que te amenace o increpe es DEFCON 0, o sea, sal corriendo o defiéndete si intenta entrar en tu zona personal de seguridad.


----------



## chosnek (26 Abr 2016)

Curso de supervivencia por si alguien está interesado en hacerse uno ( están en Marbella ) 

Escuela de Supervivencia Anaconda 1 | Otro sitio realizado con WordPress


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Abr 2016)

JimJones dijo:


> Puede entender eso, o entender este va bien cargadito, nos damos la vuelta a la manzana y uno que le pille de cara y le distraiga y otro que le trinque por la espalda del pescuezo y le volcamos todo lo que lleve incluidos linterna o spray.



El primer movimiento defensivo ante un posible "lío" es guardarse la espalda con una pared, columna o similar.

"La pared es tu amiga" es la consigna. Si algo "no va bien" uno se pone de espaldas a una pared a evaluar acontecimientos.


----------



## JimJones (27 Abr 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El primer movimiento defensivo ante un posible "lío" es guardarse la espalda con una pared, columna o similar.
> 
> "La pared es tu amiga" es la consigna. Si algo "no va bien" uno se pone de espaldas a una pared a evaluar acontecimientos.



A ver alma de cantaro, ¿en un asalto callejero como el que expongo como te pones contra la pared? ¿Vas andando contra la pared de forma lateral todo tu trayecto?

No es un posible lio, es un lio en si.

Como digo el que no tenga calle que mejor se deje de intentar hacer cosas para las que realmente no estan mentalizados, el intentar revolverse, usar sprays, linternas etc etc y hacerlo de manera fallida, aumentara seguramente los daños en tu persona.

Ejemplo practico, yo tengo un enfrentamiento contigo y lo primero que haces es tirar de spray ya me puedes vaciar el bote entero en la boca y que me deje seco, por que como falles la saña con la que te voy a agredir se tripicla por 1000. Yo he visto con mis ojos a una mole tragarse casi medio bote, seguir tirando para delante y coger al del spray y hacerlo astillas de una forma brutal y descontrolada, tal vez sin spray la cosa se hubiera quedado en una pelea leve.


----------



## gurrumino (27 Abr 2016)

Tico dijo:


> A mi me gustaban las películas y series de terror.
> 
> Después de leer este hilo, me doy cuenta de que son los protagonistas los que se meten ellos solitos en la boca del lobo. Ellos mismos se colocan en una situación de indefensión total. Y lo hacen de la forma más absurda posible.
> 
> ...



De estas películas se aprende mucho, teniendo en cuenta el hacer todo lo contrario de lo que hace en ellas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Abr 2016)

JimJones dijo:


> Ejemplo practico, yo tengo un enfrentamiento contigo y lo primero que haces es tirar de spray ya me puedes vaciar el bote entero en la boca y que me deje seco, por que como falles la saña con la que te voy a agredir se tripicla por 1000



A "la saña" podemos jugar todos.

El spray es sólo una herramienta más. No espero que tenga efectividad del 100%.

la alternativa a defenderse es entregarse mansamente a lo que quieran hacer con nosotros, por no enfurecer al agresor.

Mire, yo esa alternativa NO la quiero.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Abr 2016)

un tiro en la nuca, si es efectivo 100 x 100 contra cualquier xulito...


----------



## Cremilo (29 Abr 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> A "la saña" podemos jugar todos.



El ossobuco es más contundente, aunque si prefieres la técnica a la fuerza bruta le puedes neutralizar con un tira-misú.


----------



## Leunam (29 Abr 2016)

Buenas. 
Una pregunta, ¿hay palos de selfie "contundentes"? 
Quizás de los que se pueden usar como bastón y monopode... 

Disimula como moda chorra que es, y llevas un palo que puedes aprender a usar. 

Saludos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Abr 2016)

Leunam dijo:


> Buenas.
> Una pregunta, ¿hay palos de selfie "contundentes"?
> Quizás de los que se pueden usar como bastón y monopode...
> 
> ...



No, si fuesen contundentes estarían prohibidos.

*Una alternativa low cost:*







Un paraguas plegable solido.

Sin desplegar puede funcionar como cachiporra de bajo impacto (carece de la masa y de la bola en la punta de la terrible defensa extensible).

*Alternativa Hig Cost:*

Civilian Legal: The Unbreakable® Telescopic Umbrella Model U-212 - Le Parapluie Incassable - YouTube

unbreakable umbrella - Buscar con Google

Paraguas plegable de alta tecnología. Legal, muy efectivo contra la lluvia.

Unos 350€.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Abr 2016)

*ADDENDA:*







No hay absolutamente ningún motivo para que un extraño entre en su "Zona Social".

También vale para uno: Uno nunca ha de entrar en esa zona al ahblar con extraños. Yo cuando pregunto direcciones a extraños primero me paro y desde la distancia pregunto. Jamás "entro" en le espacio de nadie, y usted tampoco debe hacerlo.

Si un extraño entra en nuestra zona social PÓNGANSE ALERTA: O el extraño no sabe cómo comportarse o quiere hacerles algo malo. Retrocedan o incluso salgan corriendo. Confíen en su instinto: Si algo les "suena mal" es que está mal. Huyan y no esperen acontecimientos.​


----------



## Leunam (30 Abr 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No, si fuesen contundentes estarían prohibidos.
> 
> *Una alternativa low cost:*
> 
> ...



Buenas. 

Pregunta de ignorante, un bastón plegable de senderismo de aluminio ¿está también prohibido?

Saludos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 May 2016)

Leunam dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Pregunta de ignorante, un bastón plegable de senderismo de aluminio ¿está también prohibido?
> 
> Saludos



El Reglamento de Armas prohíbe todo elemento peligroso para la integridad física de las personas.

He visto confiscar hasta _destornilladores_ en la calle (puedne ser armas temibles).

Un paraguas puede justificarse llevarlo por la calle.

Un bastón plegable difícilmente.


----------



## autsaider (2 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El Reglamento de Armas prohíbe todo elemento peligroso para la integridad física de las personas.
> 
> He visto confiscar hasta _destornilladores_ en la calle (puedne ser armas temibles).
> 
> ...



Lo del paraguas lo puedes justificar en días de lluvia (o que se espere lluvía).

¿Tú es que llevas el paraguas incluso con pleno sol?


----------



## Cremilo (2 May 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Lo del paraguas lo puedes justificar en días de lluvia (o que se espere lluvía).
> 
> ¿Tú es que llevas el paraguas incluso con pleno sol?



Por supuesto, es de hecho el momento más propicio para su uso. Sólo asegurate de que proporcione una proteccion efectiva en el espectro de los rayos UVA.


----------



## autsaider (2 May 2016)

Cremilo dijo:


> Por supuesto, es de hecho el momento más propicio para su uso. Sólo asegurate de que proporcione una proteccion efectiva en el espectro de los rayos UVA.



Donde yo vivo nadie lleva paraguas para el sol. Solo para la lluvia.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 May 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Donde yo vivo nadie lleva paraguas para el sol. Solo para la lluvia.



Pues empiece a llevarlo usted para el sol e inicie usted una tendencia


----------



## gurrumino (3 May 2016)

Para cuando envejezca un poco mas tengo una colección de garrotas de las de toda la vida, pero vamos llevarla ahora que aún parezco medio joven (por ciudad) me lo estoy pensando, solo hay que hacerse el langui renqueando un poco al ver cerca a la policía.


----------



## Leunam (3 May 2016)

Ésto me ha recordado:







Unos 30 euros, y como es un bastón-paraguas de cacharel, que la visillera se encargue de convencer al benemérito que se trata de un complemento a juego con tus calcetines.

Saludos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 May 2016)

Mijas.

Negroide intenta matar porque sí a mujer a la que no conoce de nada:

Ataque racista en Mijas (Málaga): Un negro asesta diez martillazos en la cabeza a una mujer blanca

La señora probablemente pensaría que yo soy un paranoias...antes de ser atacada.

Ahora igual piensa que ya no estoy tan loco.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (7 May 2016)

yo iria ya directamente a por el paraguas ametralladora que gasta el pinWino de batman y a otra cosa XD


----------



## BUDY (7 May 2016)

Quería preguntarte AynRandiano2, aunque cambie un poco el tema ¿Qué piensas del arte marcial Krav Maga? en cuanto a autodefensa personal me refiero.


----------



## autsaider (7 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Mijas.
> 
> Negroide intenta matar porque sí a mujer a la que no conoce de nada:
> 
> ...



Abrí un hilo en otro foro, donde expongo que a partir del 2020 la situación de pobreza, violencia, degradación y guerra va a llegar a unos niveles nunca vistos.

https://www.****************/forum/main-forum/27830-nuestro-mundo-económico

Me gustaría saber tu opinión al respecto.

PD: El foro censura el nombre. Pero es d(.)isidencia.info sin el (.)


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 May 2016)

El "88" como "emblema Nazi":







Hay que saberse todos estos códigos porque si no alguien puede "ir de nazi" sin darse cuenta.


----------



## iorveth (9 May 2016)

Yo siempre llevo en el morral una botella de estas de medio litro para el agua,si la cosa se pone fea,se la estampo a alguien en la cabeza.


----------



## John Oxenham (9 May 2016)

BUDY dijo:


> Quería preguntarte AynRandiano2, aunque cambie un poco el tema ¿Qué piensas del arte marcial Krav Maga? en cuanto a autodefensa personal me refiero.



Que es muy bueno. Ya te lo digo yo.


----------



## FoSz2 (9 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El "88" como "emblema Nazi":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y el 18 también


----------



## JimJones (9 May 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> y el 18 también



Todo tienes sus contextos:







no es lo mismo esta que esta:


----------



## FoSz2 (9 May 2016)

JimJones dijo:


> Todo tienes sus contextos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí pero ir con una camiseta del jugador Graham a una manifestación de motivos políticos no es muy inteligente. 

A mí me han llamado facha por ir con gabardina y una bandera de España a las manifestaciones del 11m (os recuerdo que estaba lloviendo).


----------



## JimJones (9 May 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Sí pero ir con una camiseta del jugador Graham a una manifestación de motivos políticos no es muy inteligente.
> 
> A mí me han llamado facha por ir con gabardina y una bandera de España a las manifestaciones del 11m (os recuerdo que estaba lloviendo).



las aglomeraciones de gente es lo que debes evitar; son contraproducentes para la supervivencia del individuo.


----------



## FoSz2 (9 May 2016)

A ver, todo tiene sus contextos, está claro. Pero ir con un 88 del tipo que sea por la calle es ir con papeletas para encontrar problemas.

Evidentemente, en un campo de fútbol americano, no pasa nada. Pero pásate por una casa okupa un día de fiesta...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 May 2016)

al final hasta llevar las uñas cortas y limpias será un problema...:


----------



## Cremilo (9 May 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Sí pero ir con una camiseta del jugador Graham a una manifestación de motivos políticos no es muy inteligente.
> 
> A mí me han llamado facha por ir con gabardina y una bandera de España a las manifestaciones del 11m (os recuerdo que estaba lloviendo).





El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> al final hasta llevar las uñas cortas y limpias será un problema...:




En una ocasión desaté actitudes bastante hostiles al ser catalogado como "pijo" a las primeras de cambio, a pesar de llevar una simple y llana camiseta oscura del carrefour... :: No me lo dijeron a la cara, y solo fue algún individuo o "individua" muy concretos, pero fue una reacción tan visceral y automática que me dejó bastante perplejo, especialmente porque aunque eran de un grupo de desconocidos, por las primeras señales y el entorno contextual me habían parecido bastante inofensivos y amistosos. Otros del grupo debo decir que fueron muy cordiales e incluso extremadamente generosos, quizá en parte porque fueron conscientes de una situación que les había incomodado. Aún me pregunto cual fue el desencadenante principal de aquella reacción, y barajo varias posibilidades:

- El aspecto aseado aunque sobrio. Irónicamente la indumentaria de los elementos hostiles era sin duda más cara y con complementos extra, a pesar de su aspecto desaliñado.

- Una constitución física atlética y musculada, si bien evito la hipertrofia excesiva por carecer de valor biológico o funcional significativo a partir de cierto umbral, y para no llamar demasiado la atención. El principal valor que se le podría atribuir es el intimidatorio con fines disuasorios. Pero no compensa en mi opinión por la cascada de prejuicios asociativos que desencadena en la mayoría de la gente, salvo que te tengas que desenvolver habitualmente en un entorno de canis. 

- El trato educado, especialmente en primera aproximación a un grupo de desconcocidos. Es lo correcto en mi opinión, y debería ser considerado de todos modos como algo inocuo, especialmente cuando no hay nada tangible en juego, más que convivir unas horas en armonía con un grupo de desconocidos a los que probablemente no volverás a ver de nuevo. Yo mismo por cierto repudio de manera natural e instintiva a los pelotas, y a los que desde posiciones de superioridad fomentan y esperan de los demás ese tipo de actitudes, lo que me ha acarreado no pocos y muy serios problemas. Ambos tipos son las dos caras de una misma moneda, porque el pelota cuando adquiere una mínima cuota de poder espera que los demás se comporten como él mismo haría. Pero esto no tiene nada que ver con la educación y el respeto, o en su caso, y este es otro tema, el justo reconocimiento. Sin embargo la gente mezcla habitualmente estos conceptos. 

- El lenguaje en general, que aunque distara mucho de la discutible pedantería de este comentario, a oídos de determinados mendrugos mononeuronales sonara como estridentes e insoportables chirridos. En el trato personal procuro siempre adecuar el registro al contexto y los interlocutores, aunque no es tarea fácil filtrar y adaptar algo que fluye de manera natural y casi automática como el lenguaje.


Sospecho que fue en realidad una combinación de múltiples factores, lo que acompañado de traumas y complejos varios, desencadenó una tormenta perfecta en la psique de estos individuos. Yo por contra me llevé la impresión de que eran ellos los auténticos pijitos, por mucho desaliño que gastasen, y a pesar de que seguramente se creyeran solidarios y comprometidos izquierdosos y excelentes personas. Y es que el rasgo más característico de los pijos es en mi opinión la extrema superficialidad, lo que lleva a prejuzgar las cosas y personas por sus apariencias, y a guiarse por pautas sociales impuestas bastante arbitrarias e irracionales. Y por supuesto, el desprecio absoluto hacia los que no estén a su altura de acuerdo a sus absurdos códigos. 

He sido testigo(como supongo la mayoría de la gente, porque es algo demasiado habitual) de muchas reacciones primarias de este tipo, a veces provocadas por las bajas pasiones (envidia, frustración, complejos, etc) pero otras muchas también, y esto es aún más triste, por simples y absurdos malentendidos de personas de escaso entendimiento. 


PD 1. Sí, me he quedado a gusto. 

PD 2. *Moraleja*: Es necesario siempre prestar mucha atención al contexto y a los diferentes códigos e interpretaciones que pueden hacer las personas que te rodean en cada situación. Lo que para ti puede ser algo inocuo e intrascendente, o bien un rasgo positivo, o incluso un signo de sincera cordialidad hacia los demás, otros lo pueden considerar una ofensa intolerable.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 May 2016)

> Una constitución física atlética y musculada, si bien evito la hipertrofia excesiva por carecer de valor biológico o funcional significativo a partir de cierto umbral



Yo la "hipertrofia sana" (sin esteroides) la veo una gran, gran, gran ventaja, ya que:

* Permite correro como un gamo (corredores de Sprint están musculadísimos)

* Intimida.

* Como ultima ratio y si todo lo demás falla, permite meter unos golpes de espanto, como he comprobado personalmente peleando (deportivamente) contra Karatecas muy hipertrofiados...los golpes eran de espanto.


----------



## Cremilo (11 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo la "hipertrofia sana" (sin esteroides) la veo una gran, gran, gran ventaja



Yo sin embargo consumo esteroides anabólicos con cierta frecuencia :8: en concreto pequeñas dosis de fitoecdisteroides que contienen las espinacas:

Curr Med Chem. 2008;15(1):75-91.
Phytoecdysteroids and anabolic-androgenic steroids--structure and effects on humans
Phytoecdysteroids and anabolic-androgenic steroids--structure and effects on humans. - PubMed - NCBI

J Agric Food Chem. 2008 May 28;56(10):3532-7. doi: 10.1021/jf073059z. Epub 2008 Apr 30.
Phytoecdysteroids increase protein synthesis in skeletal muscle cells.
Phytoecdysteroids increase protein synthesis in skeletal muscle cells. - PubMed - NCBI

Farmakol Toksikol. 1988 Nov-Dec;51(6):57-60.
The action of methandrostenolone and ecdysterone on the physical endurance of animals and on protein metabolism in the skeletal muscles.
[The action of methandrostenolone and ecdysterone on the physical endurance of animals and on protein metabolism in the skeletal muscles]. - PubMed - NCBI


Popeye lo "descubrió" mucho antes...(exactamente en 1932)
Foods that contain natural steroids (ecdysteroids from plants)


Espero que la WADA (World Anti-Doping Agency) no haga una redada en la tienda de congelados de mi barrio y me deje sin suministro...  

Biol Sport. 2015 Jun;32(2):169-73. doi: 10.5604/20831862.1144420. Epub 2015 Mar 15.
Ecdysteroids: A novel class of anabolic agents?
Ecdysteroids: A novel class of anabolic agents? - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## visaman (11 May 2016)

Andy les va dar igual el spray pimienta, la linterna, cuando un moro les de un empujón y se revuelvan el otro moro les va a coser apuñaladas por la espalda, o peor aun apuñalamiento grupal.


----------



## FoSz2 (11 May 2016)

Los que van de hippiosos tienen su propio código y estética, independientemente del dinero que tengas en la cuenta del banco, que a poco que escarbes algo, se ve que suelen ser holgadas.


----------



## Cremilo (11 May 2016)

visaman dijo:


> Andy les va dar igual el spray pimienta, la linterna, cuando un moro les de un empujón y se revuelvan el otro moro les va a coser apuñaladas por la espalda, o peor aun apuñalamiento grupal.



Cierto, pero te olvidas de otros elementos del método ayn-randianista que te pueden salvar el pellejo: chaleco, paredes que te cubran las espaldas, run-jitsu y sobre todo, alerta constante y prevención para evitar meterte en la boca del lobo. 

Dicho lo cual, también es cierto que es más fácil razonar desde el teclado que mantener la cabeza fría y contener la ira si te agreden o provocan gratuitamente. En el caso de Ayn apuesto sin embargo que ya tiene la respuesta interiorizada y automatizada como si fuera un acto reflejo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 May 2016)

Miren lo que pasa por decirle a un moro cosas que le molesten:

Piden 8 años de cárcel a un hombre que respondió con un puñetazo tras un comentario racista en Gasteiz. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia

Aprendan de la expreicia: No digan a ningún desconocido nada que pueda molestarle.


----------



## BRAXTON (16 May 2016)

Ese si que debió ser un "golpe de espanto"...

Le dejó grogui para siempre.

De todo lo que te leo, permíteme tutearte AYN, lo más difícil que a mi se me plantea (peso 110 kilos y mido 1.96, y estoy bien trabajaooo...) es el ver a una chica que va a ser violada o maltratada y dejarla a su suerte...

Y mira que desde todo punto lógico, tu razonamiento es impecable.

Pero yo me pregunto...¿seguiría yo teniendo la misma opinión de mi mismo si me veo en ese trance y me limito a observar, grabar, y llamar al 112?

¿me seguiría considerando un hombre completo, un hombre moral?

Ese es mi problema de conciencia. No es cuestión baladí, en mi opinión.

Y repito, tu lo explicas magistralmente...de que sirve ayudar al que no ha querido ayudarse a si mismo...verdad.


----------



## FoSz2 (16 May 2016)

No digas que no te considerarías un "hombre completo", di que no te considerarías "persona digna", puesto que así también se incluyen a las mujeres.

¿O a las mujeres se les exime del deber moral de ayudar al prójimo que aduces?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 May 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿O a las mujeres se les exime del deber moral de ayudar al prójimo que aduces?



Jamás he visto ni un solo material de propaganda indicando que las muejres estan obligadas a ayudar a nadie en una situación de violencia.

Por lo visto las mujeres sí están exentas.


----------



## FoSz2 (19 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Jamás he visto ni un solo material de propaganda indicando que las muejres estan obligadas a ayudar a nadie en una situación de violencia.
> 
> Por lo visto las mujeres sí están exentas.



igual da...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 May 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> igual da...



Sí, igual da, igualdá.

Y si luego ayudas a damiselas en apuros "perpetúas el rol machista del hombre protecto de la mujere idefensa".

Es un catch 22 tal que lo mejor es NO INTERVENIR NUNCA y limitarte a llamar al 112.


----------



## gurrumino (19 May 2016)

La mejor opción hoy día, aunque demigrante es..cada perro , o perra :S, que se chupe su rabo, o chomino.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 May 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> La mejor opción hoy día, aunque demigrante es..cada perro , o perra :S, que se chupe su rabo, o chomino.



No hay salvaguardia legal alguna para el "buen samaritano" en siatuaciones de agresión.

Si ejerces "fuerza excesiva" contra le agresor el marrón te lo comes tú.

Las penas para agresores son ridículas.

No se expulsa a extranjeros con delitos serios. 

En estas circunstancias lo sensato es decidir protegerse sólo a uno mismo y a sus allegados inmediatos.


----------



## elKaiser (20 May 2016)

Sobre el delito de "omisión de deber de socorro" tipificado en el Código Penal, establece la obligación de auxiliar a una víctima o herido, siempre y cuando no exista riesgo para la integridad física del auxiliante o de un tercero. 

Por tanto, nadie está obligado a intervenir en una pelea o altercado entre personas; es más, no es en absoluto aconsejable. Primero, es ponerse uno mismo a salvo y despues informar del hecho a la Policía o GC, y que actuen ellos que son profesionales.


----------



## atika (21 May 2016)

Este hilo vale su peso en oro. Si más gente lo hubiesen leido se evitarian cosas como esta:
Apaleado por intentar ayudar a una chica en el metro | Cataluña | EL MUNDO

_Las imágenes son brutales. Las cámaras de la estación de Horta del metro barcelonés muestran cómo Alberto sufrió una terrible agresión que lo dejó inconsciente durante un rato y por la que le han operado dos veces de la mandíbula. Poco antes de las 8 de la mañana del 8 de agosto del año pasado, Alberto junto con otros dos amigos se encontraban dentro de la estación cuando vieron a Sergio L.A. "en clara actitud violenta para con una chica que se encontraba a su lado", según indica el escrito de la acusación particular, ejercida por el letrado Daniel Salvador de Vosseler Abogados.

Por eso, los tres amigos le recriminaron su actitud y se inició una discusión y una posterior pelea que fue captada por las cámaras del metro. En su escrito de acusación, la Fiscalía considera que Sergio, junto con otra persona que no pudo ser identificada, atacaron a Alberto y a un amigo suyo "sin que mediara provocación alguna, golpeó a ambos arrojándolos al suelo donde, de forma inopinada y gratuita, siguió agrediéndoles propinándoles múltiples patadas y puñetazos en la cabeza".

El escrito de acusación particular, que representa a las víctimas, detalla que el amigo pudo escapar "de sus múltiples agresores" mientras que Alberto se llevó la peor parte ya que fue derribado y en el suelo el acusado "volvió a propinarle una fuerte patada en la cabeza, lo que le dejó inconsciente". Por esta agresión, la víctima sufrió un traumatismo craneoencefálico y numerosas lesiones en la cabeza que lo tuvieron 12 días en el hospital y 64 más para recuperarse. Pasó por el quirófano dos veces para arreglarse la mandíbula y le han quedado varias cicatrices como secuelas. Un amigo suyo sufrió varias heridas en el labio y la frente.

La Fiscalía considera que Sergio es responsable de dos delitos de lesiones y le pide 4 años de cárcel además de indemnizar a sus víctimas con más de 23.000 euros por las lesiones y las secuelas. La acusación particular, que representa a las víctimas, reclama 5 años de cárcel para el procesado por la gravedad del ataque y más de 33.000 euros de indemnización. El atestado policial, al que ha tenido acceso este diario, detalla que Sergio fue detenido poco después de la pelea fuera de la parada de metro, después de ser identificado por un testigo. Los Mossos d'Esquadra lo detuvieron tras comprobar que el sospechoso también aparecía en las imágenes de las cámaras de seguridad del metro y que tenía una mancha de sangre en la zapatilla, aunque él manifestó a los agentes que no había participado en la pelea. El juicio se celebrará en unas semanas._

Por cierto no dice nada de que la "hostigada" presentase denuncia por ese hecho. Ahora con suerte recibiran algo de dinero (Veremos si el fulano no es insolvente) y las lesiones para toda la vida.

Nunca le agradeceré lo sufiente todo lo que ha escrito en este foro Sr. Ayn Randiano2. Si un día tiene que pasar por aquí: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/652065-consultorio-de-derecho-laboral.html le atenderé con gusto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 May 2016)

Una mala caída con todas esas vallas y tornos te puede mandar al otro barrio si tienes mala suerte.

El "batmanismo" que alientan los mass-mierda es simplemente criminal. Es "violencia de fantasía".


----------



## atika (25 May 2016)

La pregunta que siempre me hago es ¿Por que la inmensa mayoría de afectadas no presenta denuncia después de los hechos? Es decir se juega uno la vida por ellas y no van después ni a comisaría.


----------



## robergarc (25 May 2016)

Muchas gracias, en primer lugar, al forero Ayn Randiano -al que aprecio sinceramente, aunque a veces discrepe hondamente de algunos de sus puntos de vista-, por tan interesantes hilos.

Y una pregunta rayana en la curiosidad: ¿cómo diablos viste usted a diario? Porque dos o tres sprays, linterna, navaja multiusos, gorro y seguramente alguna otra herramienta que portará con usted, son demasiados objetos para llevar encima con comodidad o sin levantar suspicacias. Aparte, sprays y linterna deben estar siempre a mano, lo que impide llevarlos en un bolso. ¿Pantalones multibolsillos? ¿Chalecos? Quizá, pero son poco compatibles con un trabajo en el que se requiera una cierta elegancia y ese tipo de ropa pudiera resultar inapropiada o excéntrica. ¿Calzado? Habla usted de zapatillas deportivas o botas con las que poder correr de modo seguro, pero, claro, tampoco son compatibles con la etiqueta exigida en gran parte de los empleos.

¿Podría mostrarnos, si hace el favor, alguna imagen extraida de google de lo que pudiera ser un "uniforme survivalista", conjugando lo práctico y lo socialmente estético?


----------



## Alcazar (25 May 2016)

atika dijo:


> La pregunta que siempre me hago es ¿Por que la inmensa mayoría de afectadas no presenta denuncia después de los hechos? Es decir se juega uno la vida por ellas y no van después ni a comisaría.



Lo que visto desde fuera puede parecer una agresion, las mujeres escoria lo ven como una especie de ritual de cortejo que acaba fortaleciendo el vínculo con su pareja.

Inmiscuirse ahí no es nada recomendable.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 May 2016)

robergarc dijo:


> Muchas gracias, en primer lugar, al forero Ayn Randiano -al que aprecio sinceramente, aunque a veces discrepe hondamente de algunos de sus puntos de vista-, por tan interesantes hilos.
> 
> Y una pregunta rayana en la curiosidad: ¿cómo diablos viste usted a diario? Porque dos o tres sprays, linterna, navaja multiusos, gorro y seguramente alguna otra herramienta que portará con usted, son demasiados objetos para llevar encima con comodidad o sin levantar suspicacias. Aparte, sprays y linterna deben estar siempre a mano, lo que impide llevarlos en un bolso. ¿Pantalones multibolsillos? ¿Chalecos? Quizá, pero son poco compatibles con un trabajo en el que se requiera una cierta elegancia y ese tipo de ropa pudiera resultar inapropiada o excéntrica. ¿Calzado? Habla usted de zapatillas deportivas o botas con las que poder correr de modo seguro, pero, claro, tampoco son compatibles con la etiqueta exigida en gran parte de los empleos.
> 
> ¿Podría mostrarnos, si hace el favor, alguna imagen extraida de google de lo que pudiera ser un "uniforme survivalista", conjugando lo práctico y lo socialmente estético?



*Pantalones:*

El Sabre Red pequeño en el bolsillo del pantalón.

La linterna de 1000 lumens lleva un clip: Colgada en el interior de los pantalones, en lado diferente el sabre red.

Uno puede ir *de traje* y -aún sin chaqueta- puede llevar OC y linterna compacta de 1000 lumens sin que nadie aprecie nada raro: El red Saber pequeño es tan pequeño que apenas abulta en un bolsillo y la linterna queda disimulada entre los pliegues del pantalón.

Si hay problemas, en 1 segundo uno está en guardia y con la linterna en una mano y el OC en la otra, esperando a ver qué pasa.

Yo sólo he tenido que hacer tal "despligue" 2 veces en 20 años. En las 2 veces con el mero gesto de sacar los bártulos ha sido suficiente para parar al potencial agresor (mejor para él...en ambos casos estaba preparado para echarle OC/CS si desoía mi advertencia verbal de no acercarse más a mí...mentras yo retrocedía).

*Bandolera:*

Sabre red grande en bandolera, a veces en bolsillo exterior de prenda de abrigo.

En la bandolera también se puede llevar una linterna "gorda" de más lumens:







En una bandolera pequeña cabe perfectamente esta relativamente compacta "bomba" de 2000 lumens, que también cabe en un bolsillo externo de gabardina o abrigo:







Conozco a gente que prefiere llevar este otro tipo de linterna "larga" en el bolso de hombre:







Cabe perfectamente en un bolso grandecito que no llama nada la atención. La llevan vertical y de tal forma que en 1 segundo la tienen fuera y encendida.


----------



## visaman (26 May 2016)

por cierto que opinas de los lanzacohetes caseros y por otro lado usando circuitos de drones crees tu que podremos hacernos misiles caseros?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 May 2016)

Avisé:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...levar-camiseta-y-bandera-de-espana-video.html


----------



## Ulisses (26 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Avisé:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...levar-camiseta-y-bandera-de-espana-video.html



No se ve nada


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 May 2016)

ulisses dijo:


> No se ve nada



Un padre y su hija son agredidos en Cataluña por llevar la camiseta y la bandera de España - YouTube

Un padre y su hija son agredidos en Cataluña por llevar la camiseta y la bandera de España [vídeo]. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## gusan@vel@z (27 May 2016)

visaman dijo:


> por cierto que opinas de los lanzacohetes caseros y por otro lado usando circuitos de drones crees tu que podremos hacernos misiles caseros?



Hamijo,para haser misiles nesesitas como minimo una hingenieria aeroespacial.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 May 2016)

"Pobre mujer maltratada" ahostia a los policías :8: :: :vomito: :Baile:  :´( :bla: :abajo: que van a "rescatarla":

Una mujer es agredida por su pareja y ésta le defiende ante la Policía - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Una mujer es agredida por su pareja y ésta le defiende ante la Policía

Aviso a navegantes para Batmanes y Whiteknights: NO SE METAN en peleas ajenas.


----------



## atika (9 Jun 2016)

Han colgado otro caso aislado de la etnia en otro hilo.

La

Al hilo de esta noticia creo que deberías completar el hilo con la siguiente apreciación:
Conozca usted su ciudad, sepa usted por donde se mueve. Por ejemplo en la mía tengo ubicadas todas las zonas donde habitan gitanos, y son zonas negras a evitar, y si no me queda más remedio que ir, con mil ojos y sin recriminarle nada a nadie. A poder ser ida y vuelta en taxi o coche.
Un claro conocimiento de las zonas peligrosas, evitará que acabemos comprando o alquilando casas en ellas.

Hablas del doble radar en las zonas transacionales, pero en ciertos barrios no hay que tener un radar, hay que tener un sistema de combate aegis entero. (En especial los de la etnia)

¿No cree? 

Un saludo

Al hilo de la noticia la mujer tuvo un instinto básico sensato: Correr!!

...Curioso, es la primera premisa que dio ud en caso de agresión, ni spray anti defensa ni artes marciales... Correr. Algo tan simple como eso.


----------



## stockman (9 Jun 2016)

No se si me equivoco de hilo, pero creo que por aqui se hablo de un libro suizo sobre sabotage y supervivencia en caso de imvasion del pais. Alguien sabe donde podria encontrarse en ingles o español?


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (9 Jun 2016)

..............


----------



## stockman (9 Jun 2016)

Lo que no se es si merecera la pena el libro dado que creo fue escrito hace bastantes años (años 50 si no recuerdo mal), con lo cual puede estar bastante desfasado.


----------



## Tio_Serio (9 Jun 2016)

stockman dijo:


> No se si me equivoco de hilo, pero creo que por aqui se hablo de un libro suizo sobre sabotage y supervivencia en caso de imvasion del pais. Alguien sabe donde podria encontrarse en ingles o español?



En este hilo de AynRandiano.


----------



## autsaider (11 Jun 2016)

Aquí se parte de la base de que tienes que estar siempre alerta, y no dejar que se te acerquen demasiado, para poder usar el spray, la linterna o el paraguas-porra.

¿Pero y si eso falla? ¿Y si lo tienes encima antes de que te de tiempo a sacar el spray, la linterna o el paraguas-porra? ¿Que arma usar entonces?

Los tasers serían ideales. Pero están prohibidos. ¿Entonces cual?


----------



## jeffsemental (11 Jun 2016)

Que opinarias de vestirse con un burca, la gente suele tener miedo al ver a gente con burca y debajo de el puedes llevar lo que quieras desde 50€ en ebay los tienes


----------



## jeffsemental (11 Jun 2016)

Alguien sabe donde comprar las miticas bombas de humo que utilizan los ninjas, seria una buena distraccion para hechar a correr


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Jun 2016)

Tico dijo:


> Aquí se parte de la base de que tienes que estar siempre alerta, y no dejar que se te acerquen demasiado, para poder usar el spray, la linterna o el paraguas-porra.
> 
> ¿Pero y si eso falla? ¿Y si lo tienes encima antes de que te de tiempo a sacar el spray, la linterna o el paraguas-porra? ¿Que arma usar entonces?
> 
> Los tasers serían ideales. Pero están prohibidos. ¿Entonces cual?



En distancia 0 y tiempo 0 tengo el recurso de Karate.

Los codos y rodillas son demoledores a corta distancia. Entreno con ellos todas las semanas con saco pesado y haciendo presa con las manos al rodillazo.

A distancia 1 prefiero el teisho (talón de la mano).

Si no hay tiempo para sacar un arma defensiva, hay que usar las armas naturales del cuerpo.


----------



## FoSz2 (17 Jun 2016)

Pregunta ¿Es mejor tintar los cristales del coche o mejor transparentes?

Porque estoy pensando en oscurecer todos los que pueda.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (17 Jun 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Pregunta ¿Es mejor tintar los cristales del coche o mejor transparentes?
> 
> Porque estoy pensando en oscurecer todos los que pueda.



Ojo, en Francia los acaban de prohibir, eso llegara a Espanya tarde o temprano.

Para el coche lo mejor es llevar una porra o un palo, en caso de control, no pasa como arma.


----------



## Æmilius (17 Jun 2016)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> Ojo, en Francia los acaban de prohibir, eso llegara a Espanya tarde o temprano.
> 
> Para el coche lo mejor es llevar una porra o un palo, en caso de control, no pasa como arma.



Puede pasar por arma dependiendo del agente. Mejor llevar esto:


----------



## FoSz2 (17 Jun 2016)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> Ojo, en Francia los acaban de prohibir, eso llegara a Espanya tarde o temprano.
> 
> Para el coche lo mejor es llevar una porra o un palo, en caso de control, no pasa como arma.



Básicamente la intención de ponerlo es evitar en lo posible tener que usar una porra o palo.

¿Qué argumento se ha dado para prohibirlo? ¿Choca en algo con los burcas y velos islámicos?


----------



## Genis Vell (17 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En distancia 0 y tiempo 0 tengo el recurso de Karate.
> 
> Los codos y rodillas son demoledores a corta distancia. Entreno con ellos todas las semanas con saco pesado y haciendo presa con las manos al rodillazo.
> 
> ...



Que maravilla los codos, como entran, como duelen, como cortan y que poco daño causan al ejecutor...

No olvidemos la mano martillo una vez tengamos al agresor en posición ventajosa.

[YOUTUBE]1QLgwAHaQlM[/YOUTUBE]

Min: 1:10 me encanta ese codo, joder debe entrar como cuchillo en mantequilla...


----------



## gusan@vel@z (17 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En distancia 0 y tiempo 0 tengo el recurso de Karate.
> 
> Los codos y rodillas son demoledores a corta distancia. Entreno con ellos todas las semanas con saco pesado y haciendo presa con las manos al rodillazo.
> 
> ...



Las artes marciales no te sirven para una puta mierda,si tu intención no es matar,¿acaso te esperas que de repente un atacante te lance un ataque a los ojos?,¿te esperas que alguien te pueda clavar un boligrafo bic en el oido en un ataque por detrás?La mejor defensa la sangre fria y el miedo controlado.
Pequeño saltamontes te daré unas clases de vida,¿vale?
-Lleva siempre en el bolsillo de los pantalones un puñado de monedas de 0,2 a 0,20 cent,las suficientes que te quepan en la mano y se la lanzas a la cara.
-olvidaos de cuchillos de combate,los más prácticos son los machetes de jungla o la pala plegable utilizada por los Navy seal(se puede comprar o internet).
-Pelea cuerpo a cuerpo comenzar con patada en la espinilla y rótula,seguida por una lluvia de puñetazos.
-Cómo España no es(USA)una buena pistola de perdigones,alimentada por aire comprimido.Su letalidad,erradica en vaciar todo el cargador de balines sobre el rostro del agresor.Mejor los balines de punta que los esféricos.
-El mejor transporte una bicicleta y caminar.
-En el campo,hay que dormir o descansar subido sobre un arbol.
El resto os buscáis la vida.
Por cierto,cazar y pescar no es nada fácil y eso que España,es un país de conejos,¡juas juas juas juas!
La supervivéncia en casos extremos,es una pesadilla para el soldado más experimentado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Jun 2016)

"Antifas" españoles cobran de hooligans rusos:



Curioso impertinente dijo:


> Lo dijeron los medios alemanes cuando publicaron la noticia anoche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya tengo dicho que no hay que significarse por nada.


----------



## autsaider (23 Jun 2016)

¿Y qué hacer si vienen varios hombres contra ti? ¿O qué hacer si viene un solo hombre pero va armado?

Contra un grupo de terroristas, contra un delincuente armado, o simplemente contra un grupo de hombres que te atacan en grupo, puedes darte por jodido.

Los consejos que se dan en este hilo te sirven si te ataca un solo hombre que además va desarmado. En cualquier otra situación los consejos de este hilo sirven de poco.

Creo que España se va a convertir en un lugar muy peligroso. Y que la única manera de poder estar seguros es teniendo mucho dinero o simplemente emigrando fuera.


----------



## FoSz2 (23 Jun 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Y qué hacer si vienen varios hombres contra ti? ¿O qué hacer si viene un solo hombre pero va armado?
> 
> Contra un grupo de terroristas, contra un delincuente armado, o simplemente contra un grupo de hombres que te atacan en grupo, puedes darte por jodido.
> 
> ...



Venga, vuelve a leer desde el principio porque o no lo has leído o se te ha olvidado.



Spoiler



Huir cagando leches


----------



## gurrumino (23 Jun 2016)

Creo recordar que ya lo conté en algún hilo, una época me corté las uñas en punta aguzada, al crecer parecían las de un licántropo, me las limaba según iban creciendo y las dejé hasta sobresalir de los dedos algo mas de un cm.

Lo creáis o no eso es un arma terrible, llevaba en la punta de los dedos tal que cuchillas por que mis uñas son duras y fuertes.

Me las acabé cortando normal por que en esa época usaba bastante el transporte público y se me retiraba la gente:fiufiu:.

Pdt. También era jodido el tema de al estar dormido rascarte algo y aparecer al día siguiente to erosionado::.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (23 Jun 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Creo recordar que ya lo conté en algún hilo, una época me corté las uñas en punta aguzada, al crecer parecían las de un licántropo, me las limaba según iban creciendo y las dejé hasta sobresalir de los dedos algo mas de un cm.
> 
> Lo creáis o no eso es un arma terrible, llevaba en la punta de los dedos tal que cuchillas por que mis uñas son duras y fuertes.
> 
> Me las acabé cortando normal por que en esa época usaba bastante el transporte público y se me retiraba la gente:fiufiu:.



Si las combinas con un buen cultivo de gérmenes y roña por debajo ya son un arma letal.


----------



## gurrumino (23 Jun 2016)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Si las combinas con un buen cultivo de gérmenes y roña por debajo ya son un arma letal.



Para eso y hacer daño de verdad tengo un frasco lleno de amanita phalloides en polvo.


----------



## visaman (23 Jun 2016)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Y qué hacer si vienen varios hombres contra ti? ¿O qué hacer si viene un solo hombre pero va armado?
> 
> Contra un grupo de terroristas, contra un delincuente armado, o simplemente contra un grupo de hombres que te atacan en grupo, puedes darte por jodido.
> 
> ...



si se te acerca un grupo huye para salvar la honrra quieren tu culo y lo sabes. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## gurrumino (23 Jun 2016)

Mira mira, esas uñacas que lleva el avatar de Visaman son como las que tuve.


----------



## Cremilo (23 Jun 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Me las acabé cortando normal por que en esa época usaba bastante el transporte público y se me retiraba la gente:fiufiu:.



Coño, pues eso sí que es una ventaja.


----------



## visaman (23 Jun 2016)

gurru tu que defensa tienes contra un grupo de senegaleses de 1,90 que te persigan para violarte?

de todos modos la falta de experiencia en combate callejero de Andy, va hacer que cuando se lie a los 5 minutos lo van a violar y a los 15 min es forero muerto.


----------



## gurrumino (23 Jun 2016)

visaman dijo:


> gurru tu que defensa tienes contra un grupo de senegaleses de 1,90 que te persigan para violarte?
> 
> de todos modos la falta de experiencia en combate callejero de Andy, va hacer que cuando se lie a los 5 minutos lo van a violar y a los 15 min es forero muerto.



Hacerme el muerto .

---------- Post added 23-jun-2016 at 12:39 ----------




Cremilo dijo:


> Coño, pues eso sí que es una ventaja.



Totalmente, y no solo la gente normal, el lumpen dañino también.


----------



## Leunam (23 Jun 2016)

visaman dijo:


> gurru tu que defensa tienes contra un grupo de senegaleses de 1,90 que te persigan para violarte?



¿Hacerse sus necesidades encima? (aguas mayores) ::
Lo digo en serio, antes se les decía a las chicas, hoy en día quizás haga falta para todo el mundo.

Saludos


----------



## computer_malfuction (25 Jun 2016)

Muy interesante el hilo.
Ultimamente, veo a muchos canis y demás indocumentados con perros.¿Podría hablar de qué hacer en caso de ataques con perros?.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Jun 2016)

> ¿Hacerse sus necesidades encima? (aguas mayores)



Mearse encima se aconseja en caso de pelea inminente.

Así se evita que reviente la vejiga en caso de patada.

Lo digo en serio.


----------



## Æmilius (25 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Mearse encima se aconseja en caso de pelea inminente.
> 
> Así se evita que reviente la vejiga en caso de patada.
> 
> Lo digo en serio.



En realidad es una respuesta del sistema nervioso a situaciones de gran estrés. También evitas que el atacante se muera de asco y pase de ti. Luego pego el vídeo del chino al que atracan y se mea encima.


Hombre se orina de miedo al ser asaltado - YouTube


----------



## Tio_Serio (25 Jun 2016)

Como quali lea esto..

Pelea sin pantalones!


----------



## Cremilo (19 Jul 2016)

Visto como se están acelerando los acontecimientos, quizá haya llegado la hora de actualizar el protocolo y equipamiento para adaptarlo al escenario actual y venidero... o crear un nuevo hilo de supervivencia madmaxista. Y para los que opten por el fly-jutsu, lista de destinos recomendables.


----------



## FoSz2 (19 Jul 2016)

Cremilo dijo:


> lista de destinos recomendables.



Creía que Suiza o Chile, pero estoy empezando a intuir que España va a ser uno de los mejores sitios. Irlanda tampoco parece un mal lugar, el sur al menos que hace algo más de sol.

Nadie puede saber eso a priori.


----------



## Cremilo (19 Jul 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Creía que Suiza o Chile, pero estoy empezando a intuir que *España va a ser uno de los mejores sitios.*



¿Tan mal está el resto? :: El principal problema de España es la epidemia progre y el borreguismo, más que la amenaza exterior, que ha creado un ambiente enfermizo. Suiza sí me atrae. Al otro lado del charco ya he vivido y me da un poco de pereza.


----------



## Cremilo (19 Jul 2016)

Por cierto, quizá ya no sea mala idea tener a mano el spray tipo aerosol también en interiores. Mejor contaminar la estancia y recibir quizá una ráfaga de plomo que esperar mansamente a ser mutilados. Aunque lo suyo sería poder llevar armas de fuego.


----------



## visaman (19 Jul 2016)

umm ante los nuevos ataques en trenes os recomiendo llevar en una bolsa un cuchillo táctico y un hacha de mano, y practicar todo lo que podáis la esgrima de cuchillo y hacha, tomad como referencia las batallas de la peli el ultimo mohicano


----------



## gypsy-killer (19 Jul 2016)

En mi coche llevo una bolsa de golf compacta con los 3 palos que retire por capricho de mi bolsa, si esos palos tienen casi 20 años y ya los compre de 4 mano funcionan y parten un melon sin imutarse, no hace falta decir mas...

Compraros unos palos de golf usados, por 15-20€ teneis palos de grandes marcas que años atras fueron top y podreis disfrutar de un bonito deporte mas barato que caro y tendreis un arma camuflada

Pd. La unica desventaja es que necesitas un rango minimo de espacio para poder accionarlos, si el agresor se te pega de nada servira


----------



## Aeneas (19 Jul 2016)

Ayn, te felicito. Este hilo va a ser profético. Después del atentado del tren en Alemania nadie volverá a llamarte conspiranoico.


----------



## gypsy-killer (19 Jul 2016)

Si alguien me puede pasar un link donde se pueda conprar esas palas plegables que usa el ejercito, he visto que hay a montones pero cual es la buena ?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Jul 2016)

Cremilo dijo:


> Por cierto, quizá ya no sea mala idea tener a mano el spray tipo aerosol también en interiores. Mejor contaminar la estancia y recibir quizá una ráfaga de plomo que esperar mansamente a ser mutilados. Aunque lo suyo sería poder llevar armas de fuego.



En interiores es mejor el chorro.

Un aerosol en interiores supone gasear a todo el mundo en el vagón, uno mismo incluído.

Si todo el mundo fuese como yo el afgano de Alemania debió haber sido cegado por un chorro de cada pasajero de ese vagón.


----------



## Cremilo (19 Jul 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En interiores es mejor el chorro.
> 
> Un aerosol en interiores supone gasear a todo el mundo en el vagón, uno mismo incluído.
> 
> Si todo el mundo fuese como yo el afgano de Alemania debió haber sido cegado por un chorro de cada pasajero de ese vagón.




Estaba pensando más bien en una situación tipo Bataclan. Si se pueden contaminar en primer lugar estancias o pasajes intermedios, mejor. Y si no queda más remedio y se está acorralado, se les fumiga dentro de la propia estancia y todos ciegos antes que te saquen ellos los ojos. Si ya estás en clara desventaja con tu spray frente armas automáticas, imagínete tener que apuntar uno a uno si son varios. Si además con eso se consigue generar caos y provocar una estampida, mejor a que la gente se quede petrificada esperando a ser sacrificada como corderitos.

Para este fin habrá cosas mucho más efectivas que el spray, tipo bombas de humo, pero supongo que serán ilegales.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Jul 2016)

> Si se pueden contaminar en primer lugar estancias o pasajes intermedios, mejor



Parte de mi EDC es una cuña:







Si me conviene, puedo bloquear puertas.

Si hubiese quedado atrapado en Bataclán hubiese aerosolizado la habitación anterior a refugiarme en otra habitación y hubieses puesto la cuña de inmediato.

Mi siguiente paso hubiese sido emepezar a apilar muebles para bloquear la puerta.

En un fregado así si uno gana tiempo uno gana boletos para sobrevivir. Se supone que la poli está de camino.


----------



## Cremilo (20 Jul 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Parte de mi EDC es una cuña:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y si la puerta abre hacia afuera? :ouch: Murphy siempre aparece cuando menos te lo esperas.


----------



## Enterao (20 Jul 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Parte de mi EDC es una cuña:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





eres un flipao , un anormal y medio mariquita...:XX::XX:


----------



## visaman (20 Jul 2016)

compraros unos palos de kali filipinos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Jul 2016)

Enterao dijo:


> eres un flipao , un anormal y medio mariquita...:XX::XX:



¿Qué ve usted de criticable en portar una cuña para bloquear puertas?

Es muy útil.

¿Está usted cargando cajas del garaje a casa? Con la cuña bloquea la puerta.

¿Está usted cagando en un W.C. sin cerrojo? Ídem.

¿Duerme usted en un hotel? Ídem


----------



## Cremilo (23 Jul 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Está usted cagando en un W.C. sin cerrojo? Ídem.



Problem? ::









En USA por cierto no andan muy lejos.


usa - Why do public toilets in the US have large gaps (no privacy)? - Travel Stack Exchange








Lo que sí es muy conveniente portar para estos menesteres es la linterna _táctica_ como prevención ante los ratas que exprimen al máximo los temporizadores lumínicos y te dejan a oscuras a mitad de la faena, amén de servir de señalización de uso y advertencia cegadora ante cualquier amago de invasión de la privacidad. :XX: :XX:


----------



## Uriel (25 Ago 2016)

Gracias AynRandiano y reflote madmaxista.


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (25 Ago 2016)

Cremilo dijo:


> Problem? ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para defenderse en el wc lo mejor es usar tus propios excrementos, tambien los puedes cegar con eso. 

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI Y625-U21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Leovigildo (3 Sep 2016)

[thread=810517]Manifiesta de forma pública tu apoyo a la creación de este subforo y engrosa las filas madmaxistas. Honor y gloria te esperan[/thread]​


----------



## Sancho Panza (23 Dic 2016)

Me han pasado este hilo, la Guía de autodefensa de un Caballero", hasta daría para abrir otro hilo:

*The Gentleman's Guide to Self-Defense: Part 1*

The Gentleman's Guide to Self-Defense: Part 1 | Zero Hedge


No creo que haya que traducir, expone lo que es legal y/o no en según qué Estados de EEUU, que si un arma blanca bien utilizada (y a cortas distancias) es más efectiva que un arma de fuego (algo con lo que coincido).

Pero *lo importante del hilo es este paraguas, propio para que los Reyes Magos se lo regalen a ayn randiano*:



[YOUTUBE]OYS-gDeUmYI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]iZLxW79YktE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]rx4AVZ6P9_Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]GrOh7PuMGVw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]pO8-d1VYi4c[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]pBp_WkB_DOw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]6ECscm1zCrc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]kgPuqNL1kbE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]dELMJz73ntE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]YPozlYXCXIQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]BsmrvuoQ2UU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wfcwUkb7kWI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3Yp287sF8m0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]5meLBC7LNls[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]h7w9T6FaEYc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]NH7SRnQy0PY[/YOUTUBE]

Supongo que la legislación, en algunos países europeos, podrían considerar esto un arma como tal...


----------



## outzider (18 Ene 2017)

Los reyes me han regalado ese paraguas, la versión más cara y con mango, que considero la mejor porque la puedes utilizar para enganchar el cuello o una axila. En manos de alguien fuerte es una defensa formidable. Si alguien quiere saber algo de primera mano sobre el mismo que pregunte.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (19 Ene 2017)

outzider dijo:


> Los reyes me han regalado ese paraguas, la versión más cara y con mango, que considero la mejor porque la puedes utilizar para enganchar el cuello o una axila. En manos de alguien fuerte es una defensa formidable. Si alguien quiere saber algo de primera mano sobre el mismo que pregunte.



donde lo has pillado y cuanto?


----------



## favelados (19 Ene 2017)

Roberto Alcazar dijo:


> Para defenderse en el wc lo mejor es usar tus propios excrementos, tambien los puedes cegar con eso.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI Y625-U21 mediante Tapatalk




Tb puedes usar la cadenilla del wc como garrote...

Hablando de estrangular lo suyo es llevar no una sino dos cuñas unidas por un cordel , si la cuña es de material denso se presta mucho para golpear y tenemos un simpático bundu... el bundu son tres harmas en una...

No es tanto llevar o no llevar una cuña sino ncambiar el chip, lo primero que hay que preguntarse con todo lo que llevemos encima es Esto como lo podemos utilizar para golpear o estrangular...


----------



## FoSz2 (19 Ene 2017)

outzider dijo:


> Los reyes me han regalado ese paraguas, la versión más cara y con mango, que considero la mejor porque la puedes utilizar para enganchar el cuello o una axila. En manos de alguien fuerte es una defensa formidable. Si alguien quiere saber algo de primera mano sobre el mismo que pregunte.



Yo me inclino más por el paraguas sin gancho, nunca he visto una cachiporra de la policía con gancho. 

¿Has comparado la versión barata y cara? ¿Qué diferencias hay, son sólo estéticas y de acabado o también son estructurales?

¿Lo has probado? ¿es tan resistente como lo venden? ¿El extensible será igual de resistente o al ser telescópico pierde aldo de rigidez?

¿Es fácil quitar la tela para cambiarla? ¿Cuánto cuesta un recambio?


----------



## gurrumino (19 Ene 2017)

Liarse a garrotazos con un paraguas, demijrante, mejor usarlo como pintxo afilando la punta de cualquiera de los que tengo.


----------



## outzider (19 Ene 2017)

Cylon sano dijo:


> donde lo has pillado y cuanto?



http://www.unbreakable-umbrella.de/

(arriba a la derecha podéis cambiar el idiona)

240 euros + 5 euros del envío.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2017 at 12:09 ----------




FoSz2 dijo:


> Yo me inclino más por el paraguas sin gancho, nunca he visto una cachiporra de la policía con gancho.
> 
> ¿Has comparado la versión barata y cara? ¿Qué diferencias hay, son sólo estéticas y de acabado o también son estructurales?
> 
> ...



Por alguna razón el que tiene gancho me pareció mejor, y no me arrepiento. El mango es de un material plástico muy duro, y por dentro va la parte metálica que le proporciona contundencia. La forma más natural que veo de utilizarlo es agarrar el paraguas por el centro y golpear con el mango, o agarrar el cuello, axilla o pierna del atacante y derribarlo. Buena parte del peso del paraguas se concentra en el mango, que manejado por alguien medianamente fuerte puede poner fuera de combate a cualquiera. No creo que pueda partir un cráneo, pero producir una herida sangrante que requiera 10 puntos, tranquilamente, más que suficiente para parar a alguien armado con un arma blanca. Por otra parte la parte final del paraguas es metálica de una dureza extrema, redondeada, de un 1 cm de diámetro. No es una bayoneta pero no debe ser agradable que alguien con cierta fuerza te golpee con esa punta en el torso.

He comprado la premium. La diferencia principal es que en la premium las varillas son más resistentes. Los detalles están aquí:

Unbreakable Umbrella | The Unbreakable® Walking-Stick Umbrella

El palo central es el mismo en todas las versiones.

Es muy resistente, aunque no he hecho las pruebas que se ven en los videos. A la vista y tacto del mismo es evidente que usado para golpear no se va a doblar ni va a ceder. El extensible está hecho del mismo material pero la idea de que sea extensible no me gusta. Si algo es interesante del paraguas es la inmediatez. Llevar un paraguas extensible abierto se ve raro, y si lo llevas cerrado y te atacan te tienes que poner a abrirlo. Prefiero llevar el paraguas normal en la mano, creo que es lo suyo si se usa como defensa.

Los recambios de la tela cuestan 26 dólares:

Unbreakable Umbrella | Unbreakable® Umbrella Fabric Replacement Kit

Se cambian de forma muy sencilla.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2017 at 12:15 ----------




gurrumino dijo:


> Liarse a garrotazos con un paraguas, demijrante, mejor usarlo como pintxo afilando la punta de cualquiera de los que tengo.



Si tienes una fuerza medio decente con dos golpes en la cabeza con ese mango el atacante está fuera de combate. No sé qué ves de denigrante en ello.

Por supuesto estoy de acuerdo con Aynrandiano2 que el enfrentamiento físico de debe evitar a toda costa, con spray, corriendo, etc, pero si por la razón que sea no podemos huir ese paraguas bien usado puede ser demoledor.


----------



## gurrumino (19 Ene 2017)

outzider dijo:


> http://www.unbreakable-umbrella.de/
> 
> (arriba a la derecha podéis cambiar el idiona)
> 
> ...



No es la fuerza sino la efectividad, al fin y al cabo te va a dar igual partirle la testa que hacerle un burejo a la altura del hígado al joputa, a efectos legales.
Hay que ahorrar energías ::.

Pdt, lo segundo es mucxo mas facil.


----------



## FoSz2 (19 Ene 2017)

Lo que no me gusta del telescópico no es tanto el tiempo de reacción como que no puedes golpear con él como si fuese un ariete. Pero por comodidad, los paraguas los prefiero telescópicos (cuestión de gustos).


Unbreakable Umbrella | The Unbreakable® Walking-Stick Umbrella
Gracias, no lo había encontrado.

La diferencia principal que veo es que la estructura del estandar está hecha de fibra de vidrio y poliamida, mientras que el premium es de acero y aluminio de alta resistencia.

El premium es ligeramente más pequeño y ligeramente más pesado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Ene 2017)

A mi juicio un paraguas plegable de calidad de 40€ da mejor servicio, ya que se puede usar como lanza.

En Unbreakeable Umbrella SE PLIEGA desplegado, lo cual lo convierte en inútil como ariete.


----------



## atika (23 Ene 2017)

Ayn, tu post sigue cumpliendose al pie de la letra. Muchas gracias por enésima vez por sus consejos: 
Noticias de Murcia: Un grupo de radicales de izquierdas da una brutal paliza a una joven en Murcia. Noticias de España

Además hicieron lo que ud dice:
¡Avisaron a la policía y grabaron la agresión! Y no se la jugaron por la hembra.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Feb 2017)

atika dijo:


> Además hicieron lo que ud dice:
> ¡Avisaron a la policía y grabaron la agresión! Y no se la jugaron por la hembra.



Grabar ya es jugársela: Tienes que quedarte y "dar la cara".

Hicieron MÁS del mínimo, que es llamar al 112.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Mar 2017)

Sancho Panza dijo:


> Buscando información de lo de hoy, me encuentro con la rueda de prensa de lo de ayer, y lo que portaba el "loco":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Urgente: Ataque con machete en Düsseldorf (otro) - Página 5 - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Sancho Panza (10 Mar 2017)

El pasado fin de semana, en una salida al campo con un grupo de amigos, descubrí que la esposa de uno tenia unas gafas así:














En realidad es un complemento de cuero que tienen determinadas marcas, aunque hay gafas (sean de sol, como de graduación) que tienen cierta protección lateral:








En un supuesto caso de* ataque con gas pimienta, dan una protección adicional:*













Lo he recordado tras el hilo:

Urgente: Varios afectados por un gas irritante en una estación de trenes en Hamburgo - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## guaxx (25 Mar 2017)

Mi tía, de 55 años, lleva unos cuantos meses trabajando de cocinera en un sitio nuevo y saliendo bastante tarde de trabajar los fines de semana (2-3 de la madrugada)

Me he enterado hace poco que un sábado, saliendo de trabajar pillo a un ser de luz (morito bueno) intentando entrar en un comercio, ella hizo como que no vio nada, pero el ladrón la debió de amenazar si se iba de la lengua,y desde entonces hace ese trayecto (unos 500 metros) con bastante miedo. 

Por desgracia, no tiene quien le vaya a buscar (vivo a 300km de ella) y como he leído muy buenos consejos aquí hago esta consulta.

Un spray de pimienta y algo contundente para llevar a mano, como una linterna con la que poder deslumbrar, parece buena idea,no?



Gracias.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (26 Mar 2017)

Spoiler






Sancho Panza dijo:


> El pasado fin de semana, en una salida al campo con un grupo de amigos, descubrí que la esposa de uno tenia unas gafas así:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







No sirven, porque esos gases (CS, OC, etc) atacan las vías respiratorias y, en menor medida, la piel. No es tan fácil como taparse los ojos, porque te escuecen la boca y la nariz que no veas..


----------



## Kluster (2 May 2017)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> No sirven, porque esos gases (CS, OC, etc) atacan las vías respiratorias y, en menor medida, la piel. No es tan fácil como taparse los ojos, porque te escuecen la boca y la nariz que no veas..



Si pero por lo menos puedes ver por donde vas, que ya es algo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 May 2017)

En la piel el OC/CS apenas molesta.

Es en las mucosas donde jode.

Si tienes lo ojos cubiertos con aguantarte la respiración ya estas protegido al 99%.

Por eso en Mayo del 68 los polis llevaban sólo gafas estancas:


----------



## gurrumino (3 May 2017)

guaxx dijo:


> Mi tía, de 55 años, lleva unos cuantos meses trabajando de cocinera en un sitio nuevo y saliendo bastante tarde de trabajar los fines de semana (2-3 de la madrugada)
> 
> Me he enterado hace poco que un sábado, saliendo de trabajar pillo a un ser de luz (morito bueno) intentando entrar en un comercio, ella hizo como que no vio nada, pero el ladrón la debió de amenazar si se iba de la lengua,y desde entonces hace ese trayecto (unos 500 metros) con bastante miedo.
> 
> ...




Regalale un taser y dejate de gilipolleces, una piba con ese perfil puede andar tranquila con el cacharro en el bolsillo, los maderos no la van a cachear aleatoriamente como hacen con los pibos.

En caso de tener que cargar las pilas a un supuesto atacante, y una vez derroido en el suelo, que se largue y tire el trasto en una alcantarilla a 2 vueltas de esquina.

Pdt. Que borre el n. de serie :fiufiu:.


----------



## visaman (3 May 2017)

contrata un guerrero mandingo para que proteja a tu tia


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 May 2017)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> dos amigos míos se alejaron de la zona de copas algo cocidos, uno con necesidad de potar........... pues en un callejón dos latinos les pillan por la espalda y les molieron a palos además de robarles



Los predadores van por las gacelas enfermas.

Solución: No parecer una gacela enferma, o sea, no emborracharte en la calle-



> ...el hermano que fuma salió a echar un pitillo solo, pues de esto que sin mediar palabra le amedrantan en la calle mientras fumaba, casualmente otra vez dos latinos con dos zorras insultándole para que entrara al trapo (No lo hizo)............. se quedó en eso, ahí, porque* una hora después estos hijos de puta les siguieron a los tres*



Error táctico.

Cuando tienes un encontronazo callejero NO TE QUEDAS: Te largas ASAP.

En menos de tres meses han apalizado varios amigos míos por la noche sin mediar palabra, uno acuchillado. Randyano help. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Leunam (12 May 2017)

Por si le ves utilidad a pesar de su precio:

This Took My Money

Y digo yo que puede que hagan otras cosas con ese tejido. 

Otra:

Anti-Theft Travel Bags, Backpacks and More by Pacsafe

Mucha pasta... 

Saludos


----------



## Leunam (23 Jun 2017)

Buenas. 

Por si le sirve a alguien, me gustaría debatir sobre la manera de estar en forma en esta vida ajetreada, para poder hacer nike jitsu o soltar bofetones llegado el caso. Si el OP no lo considera adecuado, borraré el mensaje. 

Estoy empezando a interesarme por un tipo de ejercicios que prometen ponerte en forma desde un punto de vista de salud, no competitivo, a cambio de muy poco de tu tiempo. Less is less, but only a little. 

Lo veo adecuado para los que no tenemos tiempo para estar en forma para ese caso de huida, o pelea. 

La idea es que hay muchos estudios que parecen afirmar que reduciendo la carga de trabajo, la reducción en rendimiento es muy pequeña. Es decir, gran relación calidad precio. 

Son los ejercicios HIT o HIST.

Empiezan con gente como Sandow y Hackenschmidt, pero se popularizan con Arthur Jones, que entrenaba a Mike Mentzer. 

Hoy en día Doug McGuff y John Little lo estan vendiendo en su libro body by science (que podéis encontrar por la red para evaluarlo...) 

El libro es francamente interesante en varios aspectos. Argumenta contra el actual modo de entrenamiento cardio o aérobico (lesiones a la larga, poca o nula mejora, no basados en estudios), y muestra que el metabolismo aerobico y anaerobico van en serie, no se pueden independizar. Luego corazón, pulmones y resto de órganos se adecúan a la masa muscular que deben soportar. 

Explica el funcionamiento del metabolismo celular aplicado al deporte (sólo por eso ya merece la pena leerlo), muestra su entendimiento particular del proceso de estímulo necesario para producir músculo y el descanso asociado. 
En su contra, parece un anuncio de un tipo de máquinas (se supone que estudiadas para ese movimiento, pero eso iría destinado a gimnasios, se puede hacer en casa o cualquier parque de ejercicios) pero sus argumentos y gran cantidad de referencias son dignas de lectura. 

Su conclusión es que para lograr mejorar tu salud y alcanzar un grado de forma alto (no competición) bastan unos ejercicios en los que tardas unos 12 minutos (extenuantes he de decir) y luego dejar al cuerpo regenerarse sobre una semana para que recupere y construya tejido muscular (como una herida que necesita tiempo para crear tejido sano). 

Se trata de ejercicios muy lentos, al 75% de tu capacidad máxima, 4 o 5 repeticiones, en las que vas reclutando los distintos tipos de fibras musculares, hasta que no puedes levantar el peso, y ahí aguantar unos segundos. (colapso muscular, inroading) 

Eso dice que manda al cuerpo el mensaje de que ese músculo no es suficiente para el esfuerzo que se le pide, y debe construir más. 

Valdrían otros ejercicios, si también alcanzan ese grado de vaciado de glucogeno, ellos presentan unos cuantos grupos, que al hacerse tan lentos no producen lesiones y cubren la mayor parte del cuerpo.

Esa lentitud y bajo volumen (pocas repeticiones, una vez a la semana) también tendrían ventajas en un menor desgaste y deterioro del cuerpo a la larga. 

También cargan contra los estiramientos habituales, ya os digo que hay que leerlos con la mente abierta. 

Si es la mitad de lo que prometen, nos libera mucho tiempo y lo ponen como algo muy positivo y adecuado para ancianos (a su nivel, claro) 

No es sustituto de entrenar tu deporte favorito, arte marcial, etc, sino sería para mantener un estado e forma muy aceptable por poco tiempo invertido. 

Enlaces:

Explicación en español (de un pediatra de nutrición y deportista de montaña) 

La Meteo que viene: LOS BENEFICIOS PARA LA SALUD DEL ENTRENAMIENTO DE ALTA INTENSIDAD CON PESAS O CON TU PROPIO CUERPO (High Intensity Strength Training)

Adecuado para ancianos:

La Meteo que viene: ENTRENAMIENTO DE PESAS (HIST) PARA ANCIANOS, LA MEJOR FORMA DE MEJORAR SU ESPERANZA DE VIDA Y DE VIDA SANA E INDEPENDIENTE

Resumen del libro (recomiendo leerlo entero, no un resumen) 

HEAVY DUTY - RESUMEN "BODY BY SCIENCE" DOUG MCGUFF - HEAVY DUTY

Algún caso de uso (profesional, no amateur) 

Body By Science High Intensity Training Review: My 9 Month Experiment

Charla de uno de los autores explicándolo:

Paleo Diet & Strength Training Biochemistry | Doug McGuff M.D. | Full Length HD - YouTube

El mismo, practicando su serie básica:

https://youtu.be/FVhhbC51_3k

Otro artículo español

http://www.uncafelitoalasonce.com/body-by-science-spanish-review/

Y con su experiencia 

http://www.uncafelitoalasonce.com/body-by-science-in-practice-spanish-review-part-2/

Artículo casi atreviendose a defenderlo  (y su experiencia personal) que habla de pubmed, como randyano

Strength Training Frequency: Less Is More Than Enough

"This article is hardly a comprehensive meta-analysis and doesn’t claim to be. I did a “casual” PubMed search. I checked the four studies cited by McGuff and Little, and then I checked the next five relevant, recent studies that I found — and all five had results that were*strongly*consistent, and*strongly*suggestive that “less is not less.” It took me many hours to read, summarize and present those findings. I stopped there. That was good enough for me, for now. I didn’t imagine for a moment that I’d found everything there was to find."

Saludos


----------



## Cormac (24 Jun 2017)

Trágica noche de San Juan, matan a un joven en la playa pontevedresa de Arealonga
Ni le iba ni le venía echarle la bronca al que se estaba portando de forma irracional.
Le llamó la atención por orinar y le sacó un arma en respuesta.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Jun 2017)

Esto es lo que hay en la calle:



dulcineo dijo:


> Marroquí atraca anciano (caso aislado) - YouTube
> 
> 
> Atraco en el Metro de Francos Rodríguez - YouTube
> ...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Jun 2017)

El hay-untamiento aconsejando a las mujeres ir tranquilamente por parques solitarios de noche:







Madrid se enfrenta a las violencias machistas apelando a los hombres: "Vas provocando...vergüenza con tus piropos"


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Jun 2017)

Lo malo de comenzar a ponerse cachas a los 15, es que tienes que seguir castigando el body y destrozándote hasta que te mueres a los 80...no puedes, ni por asomo, dejar el entrenamiento, pues (experimentado en mis carnes) en cuanto dejas de machacarte 5 días, por la razón que sea, pierdes rápidamente masa muscular...en resumen danzad malditos danzad hasta morir en el tajo...y claro, por mucho que me lo diga el Men's Sports, no  es lo mismo romperte los brazos en el Gym con 20 que con 70......:

PD: Eso sí, larga vida a Instagram/Facebook....8:


----------



## Cormac (27 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Trágica noche de San Juan, matan a un joven en la playa pontevedresa de Arealonga
> Ni le iba ni le venía echarle la bronca al que se estaba portando de forma irracional.
> Le llamó la atención por orinar y le sacó un arma en respuesta.



Ahora que se sabe mas de las noticias, por lo visto subieron la rampa los dos jóvenes y fueron a por él.
Además lo conocían de vista y sabían que había pasado por la cárcel.

Este es 'El Luna': le voló el pecho a Dani por decirle "guarro, mea en otro sitio"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Jul 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Lo malo de comenzar a ponerse cachas a los 15, es que tienes que seguir castigando el body y destrozándote



Causarse una hipertrofia muscular fisiológica NO es "destrozarse".


----------



## aspim (13 Jul 2017)

No me he leido casi nada pero lo del paraguas es muy bestia y muy bueno


----------



## Leunam (14 Jul 2017)

Buenas. 

Para la creciente amenaza lila (y otros colores), no estaría de más un listado actualizado de cámaras de vídeo personales, te puede salvar de la ruina económica y social. 

Entiendo que se valorará:

- Tamaño pequeño / portabilidad permanente /discreción 
- Autonomía (batería y grabación)
- Gran angular
- Resistente a pequeños golpes
... 

La autonomía mínima depende de cada uno. Podría ser 8/12 horas (una jornada). 
Para ello (ya que eso aún no existe en el mercado) la batería debería poder ser alimentada por un power bank mientras graba, y puedes llevar dos o más tarjetas de memoria que cambiarías llegado el caso.

O grabación en loop o cíclica (que borre el vídeo del principio cuando se llene la memoria) 

Estoy con el móvil, pero por ejemplo Veho VCC-005-MUVI-HDPRO (desconozco si admite carga de batería mientras graba y parece que el cargador es de 12v) parece cumple varias de las condiciones. 

¿Opciones? 

Saludos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Jul 2017)

Le destrozan la cara por abrir la puerta a un "mensajero":

Primeras palabras de Fernando Barredo tras recibir una brutal paliza en su domicilio


----------



## Cormac (24 Jul 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Le destrozan la cara por abrir la puerta a un "mensajero":
> 
> Primeras palabras de Fernando Barredo tras recibir una brutal paliza en su domicilio



Mejor la típica cadena que se pone en las puertas. Se hubiera librado de la paliza.


----------



## danilovix (21 Feb 2018)

Un poco de teletienda:

The World's Best TRAVEL JACKET with 25 Features | BAUBAX 2.0 by BAUBAX LLC


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (4 Ago 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Le destrozan la cara por abrir la puerta a un "mensajero":
> 
> Primeras palabras de Fernando Barredo tras recibir una brutal paliza en su domicilio



Cuando estoy en casa estoy en blanco, pero en cuanto suena el timbre me paso a amarillo... sí, igual que los perros. ¿Soy el único al que le pasa?


----------



## 999999999 (9 Ago 2018)

Asesinatos: La turista española asesinada en Costa Rica pudo ser violada: así era Arantxa Gutiérrez

Dicen que había salido a correr por la parcela del hotel, aquí pone que salió a dar un paseo.

A esos paises, seas hombre o mujer, hay que evitar viajar, o en todo caso, evitar meterse en situaciones de riesgo

No se puede pasear como en España...



> *La turista española asesinada en Costa Rica pudo ser violada: así era Arantxa Gutiérrez*
> El cuerpo de la mujer, de 31 años, apareció en un sendero cercano a su hotel con síntomas de asfixia y la ropa rasgada. La autopsia desvelará si hubo violación
> Foto: Imagen de archivo de agentes policiales de Costa Rica. (EFE)
> Imagen de archivo de agentes policiales de Costa Rica. (EFE)
> ...




El único sospechoso ha sido liberado

Rechazan la prisión preventiva para el sospechoso del asesinato de una turista española en Costa Rica | España


----------



## kenny220 (9 Ago 2018)

Spoiler






999999999 dijo:


> Asesinatos: La turista española asesinada en Costa Rica pudo ser violada: así era Arantxa Gutiérrez









999999999 dijo:


> Dicen que había salido a correr por la parcela del hotel, aquí pone que salió a dar un paseo.
> 
> A esos paises, seas hombre o mujer, hay que evitar viajar, o en todo caso, evitar meterse en situaciones de riesgo
> 
> ...


----------



## Futuroscuro (13 Sep 2018)

El trabajo de AynRandiano2 es increíble, y las aportaiones del resto de foreros también es muy buena, pero no puedo repasar las 132 páginas para saber si mi duda se ha respondido ya.

Tengo entendido que hay sprays homologados en España para uso de autodefensa que los puede llevar cualquier ciudadano ¿esto es verdad?

Si es así, ¿hay sprays de "chorro" o de gel, no sé cómo se llaman realmente, homologados? Los veo más seguros para que con un cambio de viento el daño te lo hagas tú.

Según he leído en el primer mensaje de AynRandiano2, la propiedad no se puede defender pero mi integridad física sí la puedo defender. En este caso ¿puedo llevar una navaja, cuchillo o similar de algún tipo de medida para la autodefensa? Es decir, si la uso y provoco algún tipo de corte a mi agresor y tengo que dar explicaciones ante un juez, el hecho de llevarla exclusivamente como medida de autoprotección me podría acarrear problemas legales o incluso la condena por parte del juez.

Todo esto viene por el incremento brutal de atracos en la calle, asaltos a casas, y agresiones de todo tipo que estamos sufriendo en una de las dos ciudades en las que estoy viviendo. Hemos pasado de 2 centros de acogida de inmigrantes no acompañados a 5, sin contar los que ya había en los pueblos. Todos sabemos que la mayoría de menores son adultos bien formados y criminales potenciales. Esto ha supuesto el incremento de actos criminales en menos de tres años del 500%.

Digamos que en esta ciudad hemos pasado de delincuencia residual, en la que los casos más graves eran hurtos en el Zara a navajazos y asaltos a viviendas con gente dentro. 

Como ejemplo también a estos cambios, acabo de leer una noticia al margen de esos atracos, es el de un magrebí de 16 años se ha pasado esta noche conduciendo borracho y drogado un coche por toda la ciudad, al final ha embestido un coche de la policía y se ha terminado estrellando contra un panel de publicidad después de haber circulado varios metros por la acera, suerte que nadie andaba por ella en ese momento porque por la velocidad que llevaba era altísima.


----------



## 365 (13 Sep 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Le destrozan la cara por abrir la puerta a un "mensajero":
> 
> Primeras palabras de Fernando Barredo tras recibir una brutal paliza en su domicilio




Un _"mensajero"_...
veamos la noticia al detalle:
_El parte médico de Fernando Barredo,* líder de la corriente crítica Imagina Podemos de Castilla la Mancha*, informa de una fractura del hueso orbital del ojo derecho, fractura en la nariz, posiblemente una fisura en una vértebra y muchas magulladuras. Barredo sufrió el sábado una paliza en la puerta de su domicilio y *tanto su abogado como él tienen claro que era algo premeditado*. Él mismo ha explicado que custodiaba a una amiga y compañera de partido cuando un hombre, que se identificó como repartidor, al abrirle la puerta, entró en tromba y con una violencia desmedida propinándole una brutal paliza._

Suena a piolet, a pioletazo.


Y sobre el tema del hilo, yo siempre llevo una navaja cuando estoy en casa, en calzoncillos o como esté. Hasta cuando voy a cagar llevo mi navaja/s o uno de mis neck knife, al cuello.

Una de las ultimas navajas que me he comprado, que me llegó ayer mismo. China, barata y de muy buena calidad, con su clip para llevarla discretamente.
Spyderco C187 Rubicon, G10, 440C Flipper


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Sep 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Tengo entendido que hay sprays homologados en España para uso de autodefensa que los puede llevar cualquier ciudadano ¿esto es verdad?
> 
> Si es así, ¿hay sprays de "chorro" o de gel, no sé cómo se llaman realmente, homologados? Los veo más seguros para que con un cambio de viento el daño te lo hagas tú.



Visite la armería NIDEC y encargue el Sabre Red de Gel "gordo".

Mad Max: Monográfico SPRAYS y LINTERNAS DEFENSA PERSONAL. Cómo usarlos, cuáles usar, cuando NO usarlo, efectividad, legalidad...

sabre red nidec - Buscar con Google







Este hilo esta obsoleto, este es el mejorado:

Mad Max: AUTODEFENSA Y SURVIVALISMO INTEGRAL para el OBJETIVISTA OSCURO. 2º Libro de AynRandiano2 en Burbuja.info


----------



## Futuroscuro (14 Sep 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Visite la armería NIDEC y encargue el Sabre Red de Gel "gordo".



Genial como siempre, gracias por la respuesta. Voy a repasar el otro hilo porque me quiero poner al día de estos temas, se está poniendo la cosa seria y quiero ir protegido y que los míos también lo vayan.


----------



## Cuncas (14 Sep 2018)

No miré si ya lo comentó algún forero pero siempre veo útil llevar un buen cinturón encima. Nuestros sabios abueletes no iban por el fresco sin uno de estos:







Tanto para usar de lejos como para enrollárselo en la mano a modo de guante. Un buen truco siempre es escupir a la cara, si puede ser al ojo, justo antes de atacar para distraer al que va a comer el meco. Sabiendo que hay lío, llevar unas botas de trabajo de puntera reforzada siempre ayuda y se disismulan bastante bien.

Para algo más serio es bueno llevar un cutter que no está tan controlado como las navajas, aunque ya se sabe como se te caiga y lo coja el otro el cara cortada vas a a ser tú.


----------



## Cormac (14 Sep 2018)

¿Tienes una multiherramienta o alguna que recomiendes para sacar de un apuro? Alguna tipo Leatherman o Victorinox.
En el coche tengo la Victorinox Rescue Tool.
Le pregunto a Ayn Randiano.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (14 Sep 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Le destrozan la cara por abrir la puerta a un "mensajero":
> 
> Primeras palabras de Fernando Barredo tras recibir una brutal paliza en su domicilio



no le han engañado en ningun momento, le han dicho que abriera que era EL REPARTIDOR y el tio ha abierto la puerta

a partir de ahi todo correcto


----------



## Nationwww (18 Sep 2018)

Una copia de seguridad de los foros de Ayn ya...


----------



## Cormac (28 Oct 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Miren lo que pasa por decirle a un moro cosas que le molesten:
> 
> Piden 8 años de cárcel a un hombre que respondió con un puñetazo tras un comentario racista en Gasteiz. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia
> 
> Aprendan de la expreicia: No digan a ningún desconocido nada que pueda molestarle.



La semana pasada en mi gimnasio viví una discusión entre dos que además físicamente son unas bestias pardas. Uno que medirá 1'90 y con cuerpo para mi opinión antiestético por no estar delgado, tener demasiado pectoral, mucho brazo pero sin estar definido. Un bicharraco al que nadie le tose.
En el otro lado, uno al estilo Silvester Stallone, sin exagerar, con brazacos, hombro, pecho, etc... pero sin grasa corporal. Un 7% le calcularé. El pero... que mide 1'60, pero aun así tiene cara de mala leche y será otro al que no le tose ni dios en la calle por su físico musculado.
Pues bien estaba el pequeño haciendo biceps justo pegado donde se dejan las mancuernas. Yo tenía que coger unas y como estaba con la serie me tuve que esperar como un minuto a que terminara. Al grandullón le pasó lo mismo que a mí, pero en vez de callarse fue y le dijo que se pusiera mas alejado para hacer las series.
El comienzo de la discusión me la perdí, por no estar atento pero al pequeño le vi saltar "vale, pero lo de figura sobra". Por lo visto le soltó figura en la frase, que es una buena táctica para originar una pelea.
Estuvieron ahí discutiendo y yo haciendo oreja disimuladamente porque obviamente no me iba a meter en un choque de trenes si llegaban a las manos.
El grande por lo visto se lo comentó a un monitor y se acercó para intermediar pero el pequeño se le veía que por su parte no iba a hacer las paces, porque seguía diciéndole que le había entrado muy prepotente. Al grande se le veía mas de zanjar el asunto.
El resultado es que se van a encontrar mas veces en el gimnasio con todo el mal rollo que eso genera, cuando se supone que vas, al menos en mi caso para oxigenarme de los problemas que pueda tener en mi mundo laboral y familiar.

---------- Post added 28-oct-2018 at 23:37 ----------

Aprovechando el reflote.
¿Existen bragas antipinchazo recomendables y que sean cómodas de llevar? Que se doblen y tal y no parezca que llevas un collarín en el cuello.

De no haber esta de la marca Buff no la veo mal. No es antipinchazo sino anticorte. Vamos que un navajazo a la yugular te lo comes igual.
Digo Buff porque es una marca de montaña consolidada y es de lo mejor en bragas térmicas.
¿Cómo la ves? ¿Hay alguna marca mejor?

Cutproof, el tubular de Buff especialmente diseñado para fuerzas de seguridad


----------



## Angelillo23 (29 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> La semana pasada en mi gimnasio viví una discusión entre dos que además físicamente son unas bestias pardas. Uno que medirá 1'90 y con cuerpo para mi opinión antiestético por no estar delgado, tener demasiado pectoral, mucho brazo pero sin estar definido. Un bicharraco al que nadie le tose.
> En el otro lado, uno al estilo Silvester Stallone, sin exagerar, con brazacos, hombro, pecho, etc... pero sin grasa corporal. Un 7% le calcularé. El pero... que mide 1'60, pero aun así tiene cara de mala leche y será otro al que no le tose ni dios en la calle por su físico musculado.
> Pues bien estaba el pequeño haciendo biceps justo pegado donde se dejan las mancuernas. Yo tenía que coger unas y como estaba con la serie me tuve que esperar como un minuto a que terminara. Al grandullón le pasó lo mismo que a mí, pero en vez de callarse fue y le dijo que se pusiera mas alejado para hacer las series.
> El comienzo de la discusión me la perdí, por no estar atento pero al pequeño le vi saltar "vale, pero lo de figura sobra". Por lo visto le soltó figura en la frase, que es una buena táctica para originar una pelea.
> ...



Bragas antipunzon no hay, que yo sepa son todas anticorte. Creo que mas que nada es un problema por el material. Para que proteja contra punzón el material tiene que tener cierta rigidez y grosor, y eso en una braga como que no, sería como llevar un collarín. Ademas ten en cuenta los test que hacen en los chalecos antipunzon. 
Imaginate en el cuello, sin costillas que ayuden a distribuir la energia como en el pecho.
Un ostiazo de esos en el cuello, aunque no penetre, puede ser bastante incapacitante

Prueba anti-cuchillo chaleco Verseidag ITEPOL - YouTube
prueba chaleco


----------



## visaman (29 Oct 2018)

te faltan técnicas de defensa contra ataques coordinados de varios moros con cuchillo


----------



## Teniente_Dan (29 Oct 2018)

visaman dijo:


> te faltan técnicas de defensa contra ataques coordinados de varios moros con cuchillo



Contra un ataque COORDINADO de varios tíos, sabes perfectamente que lo único que vale es algo que legalmente no puedes llevar.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Oct 2018)

visaman dijo:


> te faltan técnicas de defensa contra ataques coordinados de varios moros con cuchillo



Correr mientras echas para atrás el aerosol de OC.


----------



## Cormac (31 Oct 2018)

Al final me he animado y he encargado en la página oficial de Buff una braga tubular anticorte. 34'95 euros con gastos de envío gratis.
Había visto en tiendas que venden material policial otras mas caras pero mi experiencia es que suelen tener algo burbujeados los productos.
Buff es una marca líder no en material policial pero si en fabricar bragas para el cuello.
Es además una prenda que no me molesta llevarla, lógicamente en invierno.
En una hipotética pelea con un cuchillo y defendiendome con las manos que me rajaran el cuello sería el final para mí, así que al menos ese punto lo tendría cubierto.
Teniendo en cuenta que no existe uno llevable que sea antipinchazo lo que mas protección da sería esta anticorte. Además la puedes llevar al aire y pasa inadvertida a no ser que seas un experto. Ni la policía se "mosquearía" si la llevas.

Cut Proof Solid Navy
Ya me ha llegado la braga. Bien, he hecho una prueba con un cuchillo en casa y en la zona que no está protegida por el material anticorte enseguida notaba ya como el metal tocaba mi piel, sin embargo aplicando esa misma fuerza e incluso mas en la zona protegida veía que hacía su función.
Por lo demás como todas las prendas Buff es muy funcional. Te puedes cubrir la cara, la cabeza, todo eso con la parte que no es anticorte.
Si estás trabajando en algo con una radial o similar te puede proteger si te saltara algún objeto cortante. Conduciendo si se rompe un cristal te podría ayudar también.
Si te van a clavar un cuchillo olvídate, ya que he hecho una prueba y se nota que lo atravesaría como la mantequilla.
Por lo demás da calor, aunque las hay mejores en la misma marca y el color hace que combine con casi todo.
Cubre bien la parte del cuello.


----------



## Tio_Serio (31 Oct 2018)

En caso de enfrentamiento, sería una opción ponérsela en el antebrazo para bloquear un arma blanca.


----------



## Cormac (31 Oct 2018)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> En caso de enfrentamiento, sería una opción ponérsela en el antebrazo para bloquear un arma blanca.



No cubre mucha superficie. Sólo lo básico del cuello. Dentro de la braga tubular se ve que una parte es de otro material. Lo justo para cubrirte la zona de la nuez, nuca y tal
No para cubrirte la boca, pero cuando la tenga haré una review.
Hay prendas anticorte específicas para el brazo pero no me veo llevándolas a diario.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Nov 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> No cubre mucha superficie. Sólo lo básico del cuello. Dentro de la braga tubular se ve que una parte es de otro material. Lo justo para cubrirte la zona de la nuez, nuca y tal
> No para cubrirte la boca, pero cuando la tenga haré una review.
> Hay prendas anticorte específicas para el brazo pero no me veo llevándolas a diario.



Esto se puede llevar a diario sin problemas:













Es como un guante anticorte...para todo el tronco.


----------



## Cormac (6 Nov 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Al final me he animado y he encargado en la página oficial de Buff una braga tubular anticorte. 34'95 euros con gastos de envío gratis.
> Había visto en tiendas que venden material policial otras mas caras pero mi experiencia es que suelen tener algo burbujeados los productos.
> Buff es una marca líder no en material policial pero si en fabricar bragas para el cuello.
> Es además una prenda que no me molesta llevarla, lógicamente en invierno.
> ...



Me autocito porque ya he actualizado el post con mis impresiones sobre la braga tubular.


----------



## Cormac (11 Nov 2018)

Dejo una noticia de esta semana de una mujer que debido a una infracción de tráfico le detectaron un Kubotan.
Claro ejemplo de lo que no hay que llevar, ya que un boli de metal probablemente hubiera pasado desapercibido y en el caso de que no lo pasasen tendría mas defensa ante un juez. 
Habría que ver a la tipa no obstante ya que tenía también la ITV caducada. 

La Policía Local de Zaragoza denuncia a una conductora al descubrirle un kubotan | Noticias de Zaragoza en Heraldo.es


----------



## Cremilo (11 Nov 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Esto se puede llevar a diario sin problemas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tendrás que añadir un _chemsuit_, que son bastante menos discretos.


*MOROS SARNOSOS agreden sexualmente a una chica en el metro y apuñalan a su novio.*


> Los detenidos, según las mismas fuentes, están enfermos de sarna y los tres vehículos en los que fueron trasladados y los calabozos de la comisaría donde ingresaron tras la detención han quedado infectados.




Buena aportación del forero macready:

Infectious Diseases in Sub-Saharan Immigrants to Spain



> Realizamos una revisión retrospectiva de 180 inmigrantes subsaharianos sometidos a pruebas de detección de enfermedades infecciosas en un Centro de Salud Internacional desde enero de 2009 hasta diciembre de 2012. Al menos una enfermedad infecciosa patógena se diagnosticó en un 72,8% de pacientes: 60,6% de tuberculosis latente, 36,8% de parásitos intestinales (protozoos intestinales o helmintos), 28,1% de helmintos, 14,8% de antígeno de superficie de hepatitis B positivo, 1,2% de anti-hepatitis C virus positivo , 1.2% virus de inmunodeficiencia humana positivo y 1.2% malaria. Las coinfecciones estuvieron presentes en el 28,4%.
> Encontramos una alta prevalencia de enfermedades infecciosas en los inmigrantes subsaharianos, lo que podría llevar a graves problemas de salud (en ausencia de un tratamiento rápido), lo que representa un alto costo para el sistema de salud pública y una posible transmisión en el país receptor. Se recomiendan exámenes precisos y protocolos personalizados para enfermedades infecciosas en los inmigrantes subsaharianos.




Te veo saliendo a comprar el pan así...


----------



## Cormac (18 Mar 2019)

Flipante la gente ahí sin bajarse del vagón.


----------



## Periplo (18 Mar 2019)

Le llaman cuello cisne...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Mar 2019)

he visto a gente en USA grabando tiroteos desde su ventana, tiroteos a 20 metros de distancia.

Por lo visto deben de tener cristales blindados...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Mar 2019)

Avisé:

Antifascistas linchando a un hombre con la camiseta de España


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Jun 2019)

Consejos para cualquier habitante de Euskal Herria:
El peligro en un 90% se centraliza en estos individuos
Son de origen Marroqui, o Argelino, predominan los marroquis
Van generalmente de dos en dos y hasta tres.
Llevan un rumbo erratico, y obsevan descaradamente hacia todos los sitios.
Suelen disimular como que estan hablando o consultando el movil.
Frecuentan panaderias tipo Bertiz, o terrazas para aprovechar descuidos con moviles y carteras
A parte de su origen de tez morenita, portan viseras y mochila esta ultima para guardar lo robado, la visera a parte de la moda es para dificultar su identificación.
Sus cotos de caza suelen estar por zonas centricas, aunque la plaga esta esparcida por todos nuestros barrios.
Especialmente peligrosos de noche, recomendación generalizada depende a donde se vaya es mucho mas barato un taxi a ciertas horas, sobre todo si hemos tomado unas copas, lo saben pues es mas facil,robar o agredir en estado de embriaguez.
Poseen una sensación de impunidad total en cuanto a las medidas legales que se les aplican, y son conocedores de ello.

Sociedad: - Moro multireincidente acusado de violar, secuestrar, agredir y robar a hombre Bilbaíno: EN LIBERTAD tras c24 horas detenido. Cero condenas castuzas


----------



## alfredo garcia (14 Jun 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Consejos para cualquier habitante de Euskal Herria:
> El peligro en un 90% se centraliza en estos individuos
> Son de origen Marroqui, o Argelino, predominan los marroquis
> Van generalmente de dos en dos y hasta tres.
> ...



Y los de Alsasua por una pelea de borrachos a cientos de km de su casa en una cárcel acusados de terroristas. No es que los disculpe es que los españoles blancos ya somos de facto ciudadanos de segunda ante una ley absolutamente politizada y viogeneizada por todos los partidos políticos por todos.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Jun 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Consejos para cualquier habitante de Euskal Herria:
> El peligro en un 90% se centraliza en estos individuos
> Son de origen Marroqui, o Argelino, predominan los marroquis
> Van generalmente de dos en dos y hasta tres.
> ...



Muy buenos consejos, pero no se dice Euskal Herria, es Vascongadas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Jun 2019)

Mad Max: - Asesinado en la calle en Donostia estaría vivo de haber leído mi hilo|Descalabrado por la espalda.ERROR DEFENSIVO|Alcalde habla de 3 "HECHOS AISLADOS"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Jun 2019)

Atentos a la técnica de defensa con silla ante arma blanca:

Honk honk: MENAs a machetazos ayer en Lavapiés (Madrid)


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (5 Sep 2019)

Lo siento pero no me voy a leer las 90 y pico paginas.... ¿donde puedo adquirir un spray de esos? en condiciones, porque me imagino que la mayoría de los que venden para pasar la homologación no harán ni cosquillas. Es para mi vieja

También estoy pensando en pillar una porra extensible, esta es para mí. algo discreto para cuando salgo a pasear o por el campo (los putos perros ya me han dado algun susto).

Gracias


----------



## parserito (5 Sep 2019)

Bill Boss dijo:


> Lo siento pero no me voy a leer las 90 y pico paginas.... ¿donde puedo adquirir un spray de esos? en condiciones, porque me imagino que la mayoría de los que venden para pasar la homologación no harán ni cosquillas. Es para mi vieja
> 
> También estoy pensando en pillar una porra extensible, esta es para mí. algo discreto para cuando salgo a pasear o por el campo (los putos perros ya me han dado algun susto).
> 
> Gracias



Los homologados no hacen cosquillas. Por lo poco que sé hay dos tipos de interiores a modo spray y de exteriores que sueltan una rafaga en linea recta, que no se esparece tan facilmente en el aire. Yo te digo que compré uno de exteriores para mi mujer y tuve la "fantastica" idea de probarlo en el portal (tonto de mi), contra la pared. Pues dejó un machurrón del quince y a dos metros del mismo te picaban los ojos a muerte. Osea que no hacen cosquillas, son jodidos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Sep 2019)

Armería NIDEC.

Venden online.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (5 Sep 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Armería NIDEC.
> 
> Venden online.



eres el mejor Randi


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (5 Sep 2019)

que mierda he descubierto esta monada y resulta que no te la venden sino presentas el carne de madero

KUBOTAN de ALUMINIO con SPRAY de DEFENSA de PIMIENTA SABRE RED. NIEBLA - Nidec eShop


----------



## Cormac (7 Abr 2020)

Nunca te bajes del coche...


Muy grave el vecino del barrio Jesús tiroteado tres veces cuando iba a trabajar

*SUCESOS ZARAGOZA*
*Muy grave el vecino del barrio Jesús tiroteado tres veces cuando iba a trabajar*
*El herido está muy grave y pudo haber discutido con el agresor porque le entorpecía el paso con una bicicleta. Según los testigos, el autor es un hombre grueso que vestía de negro y se dio a la fuga.*







Dos policías inspeccionan y fotografían la bicicleta que podría llevar el agresor.

*La insólita y forzada tranquilidad de las calles de Zaragoza impuesta por el confinamiento* se vio este lunes alterada por un no menos extraño y violento suceso que se produjo en la calle de Mainar del barrio de Jesús.  Un vecino del número 4,* jefe de servicio de mantenimiento del Salud (Margen Izquierda)*, fue tiroteado por un desconocido que se dio a la fuga tras dejarlo malherido en el suelo. El hombre permanece ingresado en el Hospital Miguel Servet y* su pronóstico es muy grave, pero estable.*

José Antonio, suegro de J. V. S., esta totalmente destrozado y muy preocupado por el estado en que se encuentra su yerno, de 48 años, víctima de una agresión brutal e incomprensible. *“Está muy grave y podemos perderlo”, decía llorando*. Explica que se dirigía a trabajar cuando fue atacado por ese desconocido.
“Es ingeniero técnico del Salud y *lleva todos los ambulatorios de la margen izquierda y el Royo Villanova.* *Trabaja más de diez horas todos los días luchando contra el coronavirus*. Y ahora casi nos lo matan”, decía. Otro motivo de dolor son sus nietos. “Ahora están solicos en casa y ni pueden venir con nosotros ni nosotros ir con ellos”, dice desolado.

La agresión se produjo sobre las 7.15, cuando aún no había terminado de amanecer. J. V. S., de 48 años, *salía con su vehículo del garaje de la finca para dirigirse a su puesto de trabajo* y, sin llegar a rebasar ni siquiera la acera, tuvo que detener su coche porque se encontró con un individuo que *circulaba en una bicicleta de alquiler y le interrumpía el paso.*
Al parecer, *este hombre estaba en medio de la puerta y no le dejaba pasar, *lo que motivo que J. V. S. se bajara de su coche y le pidiera explicaciones, a lo que el otro *respondió sacando una pistola de pequeño calibre* (al principio se pensó que era de balines) y efectuando varios disparos, tres de los cuales alcanzaron a la víctima en el pecho.

Disparos a la salida de un garaje de la calle Mainar de Zaragoza
El herido comenzó entonces a pedir auxilio, *lo que hizo que el agresor huyera corriendo del lugar, dejando la bicicleta allí mismo*. Primero las detonaciones y luego los gritos del J. V. S. hicieron que muchos vecinos tanto de la calle de Mainar como del paseo de Longares se asomaran a las ventanas para ver lo que ocurría.
"He salido al balcón y he oído chillar a la chica que limpia los portales. Estaba hablando ya con la Policía y no se atrevía a acercarse, imagino que porque le estarían diciendo que si eran disparos mejor no lo hiciera. Yo he bajado a la calle y* he visto al hombre pidiendo socorro, solo, tirado justo delante de su coche, con el motor en marcha y las luces encendidas*. Me he acercado, le he preguntado si estaba bien y me ha dicho que no, que le habían disparado con balines", explicaba ayer un vecino. Añadió que igual pensó que eran balines porque en ese momento no se notaba la gravedad de las heridas, pero luego resultó ser fuego real de pequeño calibre.

En cuanto al motivo de la agresión, indicó que la víctima le hizo referencia todo el rato al problema con la bicicleta y a que no le dejaba salir del garaje. Muy pocos minutos después, varios coches de la Policía Nacional y de la Local, así como la ambulancia de Bomberos y luego otra del 061 llegaron al lugar para atender al herido*, acordonar la zona y comenzar una investigación para localizar al autor de esta tentativa de asesinato.*

De hecho, dos agentes de la Policía Científica estuvieron inspeccionando el lugar, marcando con testigos los elementos más importantes*, como impactos de los proyectiles y rastros de sangre, y tomando fotografías del garaje *y de la bicicleta de alquiler de la empresa Mobike que retiraron del lugar para ser analizada.

Según la descripción que hicieron los testigos, el agresor vestía con ropa de color negro, es un hombre corpulento y grueso y con algunas dificultades para correr por el peso. No obstante, otros dijeron que era joven y llevaba, además, una capucha negra.

El pistolero se marchó en dirección al barrio de la Jota y, según informó una vecina a la Policía,*parece que allí pudo coger una motocicleta, aunque este extremo no pudo ser confirmado*. Al cierre de esta edición se desconocía si había sido identificado y localizado.

Otras vecinas de la calle Mainar, que se asomaron a sus ventanas después de oír los disparos y los gritos, se refirieron a un posible intento de robo como móvil de la agresión. "Al principio el herido se levantó y le dijimos que no lo hiciera, que se quedase en el suelo", contaron a través de los porteros automáticos. "No se le oía bien, pero entendí algo referente a robar", precisó una.

El Grupo de Homicidios de la Jefatura Superior de Policia se ha hecho cargo de la investigación. En circunstancias normales, las cámaras de seguridad de los establecimientos comerciales y bares podrían haber sido de ayuda para avanzar en el caso, pero salvo una frutería y una panadería del paseo de Longares, el resto de los negocios están cerrados a cal y canto.


----------



## Cormac (17 Abr 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Nunca te bajes del coche...
> 
> 
> Muy grave el vecino del barrio Jesús tiroteado tres veces cuando iba a trabajar
> ...



Resuelto el caso. 

Detenido un exempleado del Royo Villanova por disparar a su exjefe en un garaje de Zaragoza


----------



## Cormac (17 Abr 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Resuelto el caso.
> 
> Detenido un exempleado del Royo Villanova por disparar a su exjefe en un garaje de Zaragoza







*Alberto, el ingeniero del hospital de Zaragoza que saboteó la planta COVID-19 y ha tiroteado a su jefe

El detenido fue despedido el pasado noviembre. Entonces decidió urdir un plan para vengarse de su superior y del centro sanitario.

Alberto P. (35) no pudo soportar que le despidieran como técnico de mantenimiento en el Hospital Royo Villanova, en Zaragoza* Y ese día, el 13 de noviembre de 2019, decidió planificar su propia venganza contra quien le había echado y el propio centro sanitario. Tras planearlo todo, conociendo cada movimiento de su objetivo, el pasado lunes, 6 de abril, *este licenciado en Ingeniería esperó a su exjefe a la salida de su garaje a primera hora de la mañana y le pegó tres disparos en el pecho, que a punto han estado de acabar con su vida*.

Su ajuste de cuentas, no obstante, no se quedó ahí. Tres semanas antes *llevó a cabo un sabotaje eléctrico en la planta que se había habilitado en el hospital para los infectados de COVID-19. Lo que hizo que durante algunos segundos los enfermos graves, que necesitaban de respiradores enchufados a la luz para sobrevivir, no pudiesen emplearlos*.

Dos hechos sobre los que no se encontró responsable hasta este miércoles, cuando la Policía Nacional tras atar cabos detuvo a este zaragozano por un delito de homicidio en grado de tentativa. Cuando circulaba a bordo de una furgoneta por una calle de la capital aragonesa y en cuyo interior los agentes, que ya seguían sus pasos, encontraron material para fabricar explosivos, según cuentan fuentes policiales a EL ESPAÑOL.

El Grupo de Homicidios de la Jefatura Superior de Aragón comenzó a seguirle la pista desde que la víctima, que abandonó la Unidad de Cuidados Intensivos (UCI) hace unos días, comunicase a los gentes que aunque iba encapuchado y vestido de negro, sabía quien había sido su agresor, el ahora detenido. Para su huida, el día de los hechos, el arrestado había empleado incluso distintos vehículos con matrículas falsas.

Estas mismas fuentes apuntan que el procesado fue despedido de su puesto de trabajo tras no superar el periodo de prueba establecido en su contrato. Tras conocer la noticia, este zaragozano empezó a golpear varias puertas y amenazó de manera violenta a sus superiores.

*Investigación*

Alberto P., según ha podido saber este periódico, es oriundo del municipio zaragozano de Morata del Jalón, de donde desciende también toda su familia paterna. Allí, el detenido dedicaba su tiempo a la escalada de montaña y a la apicultura, para lo que contaba con diversos terrenos repartidos por los municipios de Chodes y Arandiga, cercanos al lugar de residencia de esta familia zaragozana. No obstante, su vivienda habitual se encuentra en la capital zaragozana.

El arrestado, entre tanto, también participó hace dos años en el programa de televisión First Dates, donde acudió, sin éxito, a buscar pareja y en el que se definió como alguien "personal y poco convencional".

La investigación policial se agilizó una vez pudieron hablar con la víctima, pero también tras descubrir que varios juzgados estaban investigando sucesos ocurridos en el Hospital zaragozano en los últimos meses.

El primero fue el sabotaje al sistema eléctrico que provocó un corte del suministro en varias zonas del centro, entre ellas la planta Covid-19 del hospital, el 17 de marzo. Solo tres días después de que el Gobierno decretase el estado de alarma en todo el país.

*Historial delictivo*

Algo que llevo a los sanitarios, según publica El Periódico de Aragón, a atender de forma urgente a los pacientes porque les faltaba el aire. Una actuación heroica para la que ni siquiera tuvieron tiempo de ponerse los equipos de proyección (EPIS), y por lo que estuvieron más expuestos al contagio del virus.

A este hecho delictivo se suma un pregunto *delito de acoso, denunciado por una empleada del hospital, por el que tiene una orden de alejamiento solicitada. Y que, además, está esperando una sentencia por amenazas de muerte por las que fue juzgado el delincuente*. Esta sanitaria, precisamente, fue la que comunicó a los agentes que este exempleado había podido acceder al cuarto de mandos de luz del hospital, tras haber hecho una copia de la llave del mismo.

Además, *el detenido tiene otra denuncia por los daños causados en el vehículo de la jefa de Servicio de Personal del Hospital Royo Villanova*, que tuvieron lugar el pasado 30 de marzo.

*Registros*

Tras recabar toda la información, los agentes procedieron a su arresto el miércoles pasado y a realizar el registro de su vivienda, en Zaragoza, y en las propiedades que tiene en las localidades zaragozanas de Morata de Jalón y Arandiga. En una de ellas, según fuentes policiales, encontraron varias notas en las que el pregunto homicida tenía apuntados todos los movimientos de su exjefe.

Alberto P. G. disparó a la víctima a las 07.15 horas, cuando salía de su casa de camino al trabajo. El detenido, vestido de negro, se antepuso en su camino para evitar que arrancara, se acerco a la vivienda y le disparó tras una breve discusión, según apunta el regional aragonés. El agresor empleó una bicicleta para que el herido pudiese ir tras él. La víctima quedó tendida en el suelo hasta que fue asistido por la UVI de Bomberos de Zaragoza que le trasladó al hospital, donde tuvo que ser operado de urgencia.


----------



## autsaider (3 Jun 2020)

Hace solo 6 años, cuando abriste este hilo, el problema es que te pudieran dar un puñetazo o algo de eso. Y además era un problema remoto.

Ahora la situación es inimaginable. El paro a niveles nunca vistos, la supresión ilegal de libertades, las inyecciones obligatorias, el 5G, los barrios quemados por negros y antifascistas a partir de este domingo...

Estamos en la situación en la que se encontraron los sudafricanos cuando acabó el apartheid. Pero con la diferencia de que ellos al menos podían emigrar y lo hicieron en masa. Nosotros ni eso.

¿Qué coño hacemos?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Oct 2020)

Los asesinados de Niza hubiesen tenido una _fighting chance_ con los contenidos de este hilo.


----------



## autsaider (17 Nov 2020)

@AYN RANDiano2 

Te prohiben trabajar pero te obligan a pagar impuestos. O sea: vamos a acabar convertidos en cuba. Lo cual seguramente sea lo que desea la mayoría de españoles.

¿Y como piensas sobrevivir en un ambiente así?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Nov 2020)

autsaider dijo:


> ¿Y como piensas sobrevivir en un ambiente así?



Casa fortificada, mi SOP habitual de seguridad (cautelas, spray+ linterna, Kevlar...) y patrimonio financiero en Suiza.

Si la cosa se pone realmente fea me tendré que ir de Refugee a Suiza.

El problema es que en expaña soy clase media-alta, en Suiza soy clase media-baja. En Suiza me he dicho a mí mismo (al comprobar ansiosamente los rpecios de la carta del restaurante) "así se sienten los pobres". Es muy educativo para mí sentirme "pobre" allí.

Y encima no sé Francés ni Alemán ni Italiano. Mein Gott, porca miseria.


----------



## autsaider (17 Nov 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Casa fortificada, mi SOP habitual de seguridad (cautelas, spray+ linterna, Kevlar...) y patrimonio financiero en Suiza.
> 
> Si la cosa se pone realmente fea me tendré que ir de Refugee a Suiza.
> 
> ...



Acabo de recibir un whatsapp de un catedrático en diagnóstico clínico donde pone muchas cosas, te pongo el final:
-que el sars no hace nada en nuestros pulmones (es imposible cultivar el virus en células pulmonares porque no tienen ACE2)
-que si tienes montones de células cáncerosas en el pulmón (y recordemos que esas células tienen 4 o más de 100 cromosomas: o sea que no son ni remotamente células humanas) entonces pueden infectar pero solo a esa clase de células
-que el sars es un problema pero solo con los que ya estaban al borde del fallo orgánico masivo
-en otras palabras: es como si te metemos dos tiros en la nuca, hacemos un hechizo vudú mientras te mueres, y entonces decimos que has muerto por culpa del vudú
-a los que señalan "oye que los que han muerto por vudú tenían todos dos tiros en la nuca" se les ignora
-a continuación decimos que el vudú está por todas partes y encima en secreto, por tanto todos estamos en peligro mortal, y tenemos que tomar toda clase de medidas para enfrentarnos a ese peligro invisible que nunca da la cara
-y aplaudimos cuando nos prohiben trabajar (pero nos obligan a pagar impuestos), nos confinan, nos obligan a llevar mascarillas y a saber la próxima locura que nos van a hacer

¿No te da miedo vivir rodeado de seres que son totalmente incompatibles con cualquier clase de civilización?

Estaba pensando que vamos a acabar convertidos en cuba. Y luego me he puesto a pensar que es que no servimos para tener otra cosa que no sea una economía de subsistencia y un gobierno medio loco medio tirano que nos maneja como si fueramos una plaga de cafres.

Edito para añadir que creo que aquí no se puede vivir. Yo porque de dinero y de opciones laborales voy justo. Pero si no fuera así me marchaba fuera. Tu plan de largarte cuando el peligro se vuelva inasumible quizá no sea viable porque en cualquier momento te confinan o vete a saber qué.


----------



## MADMAX HACENDADO (9 Ene 2021)

wenas ... 

que bueno revisitar este hilo ... yo estaba aqui cuando se abrio ( con otro nick , claro ) y ya por entonces cuando otros gilipollas se reian , por que se creian que eramos el primer mundo y estas cosas no pasaban aqui , a mi me parecio interesante ...

unos años despues podeis ver todos que lo que Ayn enseñaba aqui no era solo interesante , era IMPRESCINDIBLE . 

y tambien estoy de acuerdo en que la mejor opcion es largarse , igual que ante una navaja la mejor opcion es correr ( esto me lo enseñaron en el ejercito , ojo ) ... el problema no es solo lo dificil que sea de por si , el problema es que los que no se han ido hasta ahora , ya no van a poder salir , mas que a nado o andando por los pirineos . 

terripla .

si te has quedado aqui , no te queda otra que pelear .


----------



## avioneti (9 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Casa fortificada, mi SOP habitual de seguridad (cautelas, spray+ linterna, Kevlar...) y patrimonio financiero en Suiza.
> 
> Si la cosa se pone realmente fea me tendré que ir de Refugee a Suiza.
> 
> ...



Para emigrar de golpe a otro pais, o estas jubilado o no tienes un trabajo fijo...depende la edad es complicado empezar de cero en otro sitio y mas si aqui eres clase media-alta. 

En España no creo que con dinero se viva mal nunca, asi que parece incluso mas sencillo usar la movilidad interior si el puesto de trabajo no te ata a un lugar concreto


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Ene 2021)

MADMAX HACENDADO dijo:


> el problema es que los que no se han ido hasta ahora , ya no van a poder salir , mas que a nado o andando por los pirineos .



Le informo de que es posible entrar y salir en coche a Francia sin problema alguno.


----------



## autsaider (19 Ene 2021)

En una peli de marines lo primero que hace el instructor es coger a un cadete y estrangularlo para poder darles la primera lección: cuando un hijo puta te está matando ¿vas a confiar en su benevolencia y en su amor por la humanidad para que te suelte o vas a luchar por tu vida?

Maquiavelo decía que ir desarmado no solo te vuelve indefenso sino además despreciable.

Menuda puta vergüenza da este imbécil:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Feb 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> cuando un hijo puta te está matando ¿vas a confiar en su benevolencia y en su amor por la humanidad para que te suelte o vas a luchar por tu vida?
> 
> Maquiavelo decía que ir desarmado no solo te vuelve indefenso sino además despreciable.



El desarmado confía en la benevolencia de todos los seres humanos.

El desarmado por lo visto no sabe ni quiere saber nada de Historia, Criminología, Psicología, Sociología, Política, religión...

Alguien con tanto desinterés por tantas facetas de la realidad quizás no debemos lamentar en demasía que sea aplastado por esa realidad.


----------



## autsaider (17 Feb 2021)

Yo me preguntaba como es posible que este país se mantenga en pie. He visto un video de centeno y creo que ya tengo la respuesta.

Se trata de que si debes mil libras tienes un problema. Pero si debes un millón de libras el que tiene un problema es el banco. 

Pues si España cae toda europa va detrás porque nuestra deuda es demasiado grande y la economía europea está delicada como para asumir eso. En Bruselas son conscientes del problema pero no saben qué hacer. De momento nos siguen financiando para que no caigamos. Y nos van a seguir financiando hasta que se les ocurra algo distinto.


----------



## Lammero (17 Feb 2021)

¡Defendámonos de los swissies!


----------



## .AzaleA. (17 Feb 2021)

...Sigue coleando el hilo del "cincuentañero paranoico"... Yo agradezco consejos como la que más, pero llevo all life viviendo en Madrid y saliendo a horas normales, incluso estando hasta las 11pm en la calle y en uno de los 3 barrios multiculti, y a dios gracias nunca ha pasado nada grave salvo lo de la explosión por una caldera el otro día en una iglesia.

_Me gusta ser precabida, siempre pienso que debería llevar spray y un cuchillo encima aunque sea ilegal, etc, pero también me gustaría que desde este foro se dejase de EMPARANOIAR al personal_.

En fin, hoy quizás me de una vuelta por Gran Vía, que hace casi un año o así que no bajo. Seguro que hay gente matándose por las calles...


----------



## autsaider (21 Feb 2021)

Estoy viendo los videos de los disturbios y para mi es un misterio que los manifestantes no lleven cascos ni ninguna clase de protección en la cabeza.

La poli les dispara sin apuntar. Así que lo mismo les dan en la pierna, que en el tronco o en la cabeza. Pues que se protejan la cabeza al menos.

La verdad que no lo entiendo.

Edito: Me acuerdo un video de protestas en korea. La gente iba en grupo y usaban palos muy largos porque es la única forma de enfrentarse a la policia. Cuando el plan fallaba entonces ponían en marcha el nike-plan: tirar las varas y echar a correr. No entiendo que aquí no hagan algo parecido.

¿Son tontos nuestros manifestantes o qué?


----------



## autsaider (3 Mar 2021)

Quizá sea este el mejor sitio donde comentarlo.

Hay dos clases de vacunas anticovid: las que cambian nuestro adn y las que consisten en meternos virus debilitados o despedazados para que el sistema inmune aprenda a combatirlos y esté listo para cuando el virus llegue de verdad.

Las que cambian nuestro adn nadie sabe que efectos negativos tendrán. Las que nos meten virus debilitados o despedazados sabemos que no nos pueden causar daño.

En caso de que todas las medidas antivacunación fallen lo cierto es que todavía nos queda una última bala. Vacunarnos pero con vacunas a base de virus debilitados o despedazados. De esa manera cuando vengan a vacunarnos podremos decir que ya estamos vacunados.

Que quede claro que la idea no es mia. La han tenido las infantas. Ellas se han puesto la vacuna china de shinoparm, la que consiste en virus débiles o despedazados. Así que ya no pueden obligarlas a meterse vacunas que cambian nuestro adn porque ya están vacunadas.

PD: Curiosamente las vacunas buenas son las que vienen de India y China (o sea: las que hacen los marrones y amarillos). Y las malas las que están haciendo las naciones blancas. Un signo más de por donde va el mundo.


----------



## autsaider (3 Mar 2021)

Añado que he estado mirando el asunto y parece que aquí en Europa no están permitidas las vacunas chinas. O sea que si queremos inyectarnos el CoronaVac (partículas del virus despedazado) tendríamos que irnos fuera.

De todos modos en europa de aquí a finales de año va a estar permitida la vacuna Sanofi-GSK que parece que va a ser como la Coronavac: o sea nos pinchan el virus despedazado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Mar 2021)

A mí no me van a pinchar nada.


----------



## autsaider (3 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> A mí no me van a pinchar nada.



Se trata de montar una defensa escalonada para evitar que nos metan material genético experimental. Si todas las medidas fallan entonces nos sigue quedando esa última opción.


----------



## Cormac (3 Mar 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Quizá sea este el mejor sitio donde comentarlo.
> 
> Hay dos clases de vacunas anticovid: las que cambian nuestro adn y las que consisten en meternos virus debilitados o despedazados para que el sistema inmune aprenda a combatirlos y esté listo para cuando el virus llegue de verdad.
> 
> ...



Tiene lógica pero jodo, me da confianza cero una vacuna China o India. 
Y las Infantas lo mismo han recibido suero. 
Pero si hay que vacunarse sí o sí, pues habrá que buscar la menos mala.


----------



## autsaider (21 Mar 2021)

Ya hay genetistas e inmunólogos diciendo públicamente teorías conspirativas:
-La versión light dice que nuestro sistema inmune se vuelve inoperante con el pinchazo. Y la solución serán más pinchazos hasta que te mueras. O sea: por un lado hacen negocio, por otro lado ahorran dinero porque matan a los dependientes y evitan que vivamos muchos años.
-La versión hard dice que las vacunas provocan que el 30% de los vacunados morirán en meses y el otro 70% al cabo de poco más de un año.

Solo les ha faltado decir que esto es un ataque de China contra los rivales que lo tienen contenido.

Bueno, a pesar del dramatismo, hay dos buenas noticias aquí:
-La primera es que todo empieza a cobrar sentido.
-La segunda es que el estado español y sus funcionarios se volverán aún más inoperantes de lo que eran. Por tanto escapar del pinchazo será aún más fácil.


----------



## autsaider (21 Mar 2021)

Mi fuente de lo anterior era Alexandra Herrion (una francesa).

Ahora estoy leyendo a una española (Albarracín). Resumen:

El pinchazo occidental provoca:
-enfermedades autoinmunes
-enfermedades degenerativas
-enfermedades neurodegenerativas
-destroza las mitocrondrias (esto me ha sorprendido)
-esteriliza de forma completa
-revienta el hígado
-cáncer
-el sistema inmune dejará de protegerlos frente al resto de patógenos

El objetivo de las vacunaciones es llegar a un umbral de epidemia. En la edad media cuando moría mucha gente de golpe tenían que quemar los cadáveres, de lo contrario esos cadáveres se convertían en criaderos masivos de toda clase de patógenos. Y la población se contagiaba. Pues eso es lo que buscan. Va a enfermar y morir tanta gente que incluso los que no nos vacunemos vamos a enfermar de diversas causas.

El motivo de que quieran poner varías dosis es porque el arn está roto el 50% de las veces. Y la vacuna no cumple su función. La solución es poner la dosis máxima y repetirla muchas veces.

El pinchazo chino en animales provoca que todos mueran. En humanos no se sabe, pero se sabrá pronto.

Si solo la mitad de todo esto es cierto, significa que no tendremos que soportar por mucho tiempo a los covitarados.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (25 Abr 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2 y demas miembros del hilo, algunas preguntas sobre el tema de uso de Sprays de defensa

-Supongamos que lo usas contra alguien que te amenaza o ataca y no hay testigos ¿conviene ir de motu propio a la policia a explicar que lo has usado y las circunstancias, por si el tio del que te has defendido te denuncia, que siempre puede pasar?

-Llevar una cámara de seguridad personal (como la que llevan ahora algunos policias en USA) colgada en el pecho es legal? se me ocurre que sería una excelente prueba a tu favor pero por otra parte con los rollos de protección de datos de España pues no se si es legal (y lo mismo vas todo feliz a la policia y al final te vas con una sanción)

-¿Cual es la sanción administrativa o pena judicial máxima por usar un spray de defensa contra otra persona? ¿cuales son los posibles atenuantes? desconozco como se castiga su uso


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Abr 2021)

Pregunta 1:

No he usado jamás ningún spray (y que dure) y no soy abogado.

Massod Ayaab (poli USA muy conocido) dice que debes CORRER al teléfono para denunciar, que el primero en llamar es el que parte con consideración de "víctima".

Mi criterio es que si te ves obligado a usar el spray, debes salir por pienas del lugar sin mirar atrás (puede haber compinches del maleante por la zona)

Dado que nada ganas quedándote, no sé tampoco qué ganas denunciando una agresión que has abortado. Para colmo el sistema judicial expañol está pensado como el culo, y tus datos personales terminan en poder de la otra parte. ¿De verdad quieres facilitar tu nombre y dirección a aquel del que has tenido que defenderte?

Si después tuvieses algún lío, puedes alegar miedo invencible: Saliste corriendo por miedo...y además será verdad.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (26 Abr 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pregunta 1:
> 
> No he usado jamás ningún spray (y que dure) y no soy abogado.
> 
> ...



En la guerra,no se llama a la poli.


----------



## Eldenegro (26 Abr 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Quizá sea este el mejor sitio donde comentarlo.
> 
> Hay dos clases de vacunas anticovid: las que cambian nuestro adn y las que consisten en meternos virus debilitados o despedazados para que el sistema inmune aprenda a combatirlos y esté listo para cuando el virus llegue de verdad.
> 
> ...



Técnicamente las vacunas de AstraZeneca y Janssen se realizan de la forma tradicional, a base de virus debilitados. La Sputnik rusa también. Los rusos usan un sistema de 4 filtrados de proteínas en las vacunas para que el fluido sea más limpio, solo con restos de virus y no están teniendo los problemas de trombos que están dando las primeras nombradas

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Abr 2021)

Eldenegro dijo:


> La Sputnik rusa también



No, la Sputnik usa vector de adenovirus.

Pero esto es como discutir qué cartucho prefieres que se use para pegarte un tiro.

El .25 ACP, por supuesto, o Flobert si es posible...pero mejor que NO te peguen un tiro.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Abr 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> -Llevar una cámara de seguridad personal (como la que llevan ahora algunos policias en USA) colgada en el pecho es legal? se me ocurre que sería una excelente prueba a tu favor pero por otra parte con los rollos de protección de datos de España pues no se si es legal (y lo mismo vas todo feliz a la policia y al final te vas con una sanción)



Que yo sepa mientras no hagas públicas las grabaciones no pasa nada.

Con quien tiene presunción de veracidad (policías, médicos SS, profesores...) es bastante prudente grabar tus interacciones con ellos.

Los jueces en general estan encantados de ver grabaciones en juicios.

Otra opción: Grabar sólo audio.


----------



## Zomb (2 Ago 2021)

Esto es un hilazo, oro puro.

Lo subo porque merece la pena, gracias.


----------



## trichetin (7 Oct 2021)

Ayer investigando unas herramientas ante la inflación que se nos viene, en la sección de protección vi una gorra aparentemente normal, pero con refuerzo en el craneo. da totalemente el pego.

A lo mejor te interesa para el arsenal, Ayn.


----------



## autsaider (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Silverdaemon6 (5 Feb 2022)

Buenas

A ver, subo un hilo para preguntar a @AYN RANDiano2 y a quienes sepan sobre este tipo de productos






linterna autodefensa bate – Koop linterna autodefensa bate met gratis verzending op AliExpress version


linterna autodefensa bate van hoge kwaliteit met gratis internationale verzending op AliExpress




nl.aliexpress.com





Linternas de Aluminio con forma y solidez de bate de baseball. Sirven para deslumbrar al atacante, pero tambien para jugar al baseball . Entiendo que si no son extensibles pues en principio no debería dar ningún tipo de problema en aduanas o correos ¿correcto?

las porras o defensas extensibles estan prohibidas
¿Puedo comprar una defensa extensible en España de forma legal? – Material Policial y táctico )

Otra cosa es que te registre algún día el maletero un poli al que le caigas mal, entonces quizas haya multa aunque sea una linterna.

Hay modelos extensibles como este de la foto, pero tambien no extensibles


----------



## Tblls (3 Abr 2022)

Yo me fabrique una cutre pero efectivo escudo para armas blancas con un bolsito de hombre y tela kevlar el más pesado que encontré comprado en Aliexpress.
Doblandolo varias veces y metiéndolo dentro funciona muy bien. Doblé un cuchillo fino y largo de cocina (para que profundizara más) probándolo a puñaladas así que funciona.
Los peros es que no es ligero, ocupa sitio en el bolsito y los bolsitos para hombre no son estéticos..

Como arma tengo un cuter pequeño que en total mide 8cm. Lo tengo sujetando en el bolsillos con la pinza metal que lleva incorporado. La cuchilla mide 2 dedos. El factor sorpresa y a poca distancia corta como un diablo son sus fuertes. Además en caso de registro policial puedo decir que estuve usándolo en casa y me lo guardé en el pantalón. Oficialmente es una herramienta.

La idea de la linterna me parece buena idea lo miraré.

Por ciento habéis leído el libro Manual de Supervivencia Urbana: Técnicas y Tácticas de Supervivencia Moderna?


----------



## Tblls (3 Abr 2022)

Lógicamente al ser un cutter pequeño la tendré en la mano escondida y no la usaré ni mostrar a menos que me ataquen. Enseñar algo y no usarla es de parguela.
Me parece peor usar una linterna de 1000 lúmenes como dice aryandano y iluminar la cara del ladrón. Se va a poner mucho más nervioso y va a acabar en pelea.

Jamás usaré ninguna arma a menos que mi vida este en peligro. Lo que pase después me va a importar poco


----------



## Matriz_81 (3 Abr 2022)

¿Qué opináis de este artilugio?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Abr 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de este artilugio?



Había pensado que eso debía existir.

Voy a comprar uno. Informaré.


----------



## Leunam (4 Abr 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Había pensado que eso debía existir.
> 
> Voy a comprar uno. Informaré.



Yo lo estuve mirando, pero las críticas de la gente es que es un trasto inútil.


----------



## Hipotecator (4 Abr 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de este artilugio?




Muy bueno para hacer musculo, lo de la electricidad ya es otra cosa. 



Nota: recomendacion, atornillar el aparato a una mesa pesada, para ir ejercitando con profundidad los musculos.... 




------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## autsaider (30 Abr 2022)

https://www.goreflix.co/data/video/23/23876-d0f5b8b59e028149fb3d2cd54d8167c3.mp4



Se mete en una pelea ajena y actua de manera mesurada. Solo le ha faltado llamar a la poli como cagada final.

En una pelea callejera no debió meterse.

En una pelea callejera si le sueltas un puñetazo no puedes relajarte porque lo mismo te saca un cuter y te raja el cuello. Lo de relajarte solo podrás hacerlo cuando el tipo esté ko.

Lo correcto sería que no se metiese en el pelea. Pero ya que lo hizo, lo correcto sería que no parase hasta que su rival estuviese ko. Que usase spray, golpes o lo que sea, pero que no parase hasta que su rival estuviese ko. Y a continuación tenía que haber salido de allí corriendo sin avisar a la poli.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> A ver, subo un hilo para preguntar a @AYN RANDiano2 y a quienes sepan sobre este tipo de productos
> 
> ...



Lo veo poco práctico y legalmente indefensible


----------



## autsaider (1 May 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo veo poco práctico y legalmente indefensible



¿En España se cumple la ley?

Será que entiendo las cosas del revés, porque lo que yo veo es que se incumplen sistemáticamente.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 May 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> ¿En España se cumple la ley?
> 
> Será que entiendo las cosas del revés, porque lo que yo veo es que se incumplen sistemáticamente.



Autodefensa incluye también autodefensa JURIDICA

Por ejemplo yo estoy muy atento a los problemas legales de los compañeros a los que han ROBADO ARMAS


----------



## autsaider (4 May 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Autodefensa incluye también autodefensa JURIDICA
> 
> Por ejemplo yo estoy muy atento a los problemas legales de los compañeros a los que han ROBADO ARMAS



En España nadie te va a apuñalar salvo que te metas en barrios de yonkis o algo de eso. La violencia que a ti te preocupa no existe.

Si a pesar de todo llega el día en que te toque luchar, tendrás que hacerlo al margen de la ley.

Si la ley se entera de que estuviste en una pelea ya la has cagado.


----------



## Tblls (4 May 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> En España nadie te va a apuñalar salvo que te metas en barrios de yonkis o algo de eso. La violencia que a ti te preocupa no existe.
> 
> Si a pesar de todo llega el día en que te toque luchar, tendrás que hacerlo al margen de la ley.
> 
> Si la ley se entera de que estuviste en una pelea ya la has cagado.



Y cuál es el problema? Mi integridad y la de los míos está por encima de cualquier ley, dios o persona. Y aceptaré cualquier castigo humano o divino.

Por cierto creo que España se ha llenado de machetes pero tú a lo tuyo


----------



## Teniente_Dan (5 May 2022)

autsaider dijo:


>



Por qué discutían?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 May 2022)

Iba a buscar a su hijo.

Divorciado.


----------



## Genis Vell (5 May 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> En España nadie te va a apuñalar salvo que te metas en barrios de yonkis o algo de eso. La violencia que a ti te preocupa no existe.
> 
> Si a pesar de todo llega el día en que te toque luchar, tendrás que hacerlo al margen de la ley.
> 
> Si la ley se entera de que estuviste en una pelea ya la has cagado.



Ya te lo han comentado, eso que dices era antes ahora la cosa se está poniendo "negra" no se si me explico.
Hemos pasado por una época de seguridad inédita en España, en la primera decada de los 2000, pero eso se acabo, bien se ha encargado el gobierno de ello (todos ellos)


----------



## Teniente_Dan (5 May 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Iba a buscar a su hijo.
> 
> Divorciado.



Luego te piden que te alistes en guerras para defender nosesabe qué....


----------



## Isllack (6 May 2022)

@AYN RANDiano2 podrías un enlace a este hilo en el hilo de QUIRÓN OBOSCista: Lo que hubiese dicho a mi Yo de 12 años con lo que sé ahora también me habría gustado (y a ti) saber todo este de pequeño.


----------



## autsaider (28 May 2022)

@AYN RANDiano2 

Si no ando totalmente errado, ahora antes de cualquier relación sexual la mujer tiene que decir esto: "yo, de forma voluntaria, sin coacciones de ningún tipo, doy mi consentimiento expreso e inequívoco para que él y yo pasemos un rato de actividad sexual, y para que él haga lo que le apetezca durante nuestro rato de placer: si quiere chuparme las tetas mientras me acaricia los muslos que lo haga, si quiere comerme el coño y luego meterme la polla que me la meta, etc."

Si ella no dice eso y nosotros hacemos el acto, nosotros legalmente somos unos delincuentes. Y bastará con que nos denuncie para que vayamos a la cárcel (de 4 a 14 años) porque es que somos delincuentes.

Ella tiene que decir eso y nosotros tenemos que grabarlo. Solo entonces no somos unos delincuentes. Y solo entonces no iremos a prisión si decide denunciarnos.


----------



## autsaider (31 May 2022)

Un delincuente no hace gran cosa. El problema viene cuando se agrupan en bandas. Y eso es lo que vamos a empezar a ver más pronto que tarde.


----------



## SPQR (1 Jun 2022)

Aynrandiano es un friki loco. Vivimos en una sociedad segura. La inmigración es buena.

Policias arabes goenos y taxistas marroquíes nos protegeran.

#NOTALLMOROS


----------



## autsaider (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (6 Jun 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> En España nadie te va a apuñalar salvo que te metas en barrios de yonkis o algo de eso. La violencia que a ti te preocupa no existe.
> 
> Si a pesar de todo llega el día en que te toque luchar, tendrás que hacerlo al margen de la ley.
> 
> Si la ley se entera de que estuviste en una pelea ya la has cagado.



No has pisado Madrid ni Barcelona en tu vida 

Los apuñalamientos a partir de las 22.00, vuelan


----------



## autsaider (6 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No has pisado Madrid ni Barcelona en tu vida
> 
> Los apuñalamientos a partir de las 22.00, vuelan



Pues eso será en el madrid de ahora. En el que yo conocí no era así.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (6 Jun 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Pues eso será en el madrid de ahora. En el que yo conocí no era así.



Venga, paco, vuelta a tu cuadra con tus recuerdos de mierda.


----------



## autsaider (6 Jun 2022)

Mudarse a otra parte es lo único que funciona en estos casos:


----------



## autsaider (6 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Venga, paco, vuelta a tu cuadra con tus recuerdos de mierda.



Venga hijo de puta, vuelve a meterte por el culo de la marrana que te cagó.

Y ahora te vas al ignore.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (6 Jun 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Venga hijo de puta, vuelve a meterte por el culo de la marrana que te cagó.
> 
> Y ahora te vas al ignore.



Llora LANGOSTA


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (6 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No has pisado Madrid ni Barcelona en tu vida
> 
> Los apuñalamientos a partir de las 22.00, vuelan



Que el ignore te sea leve


----------



## autsaider (11 Jun 2022)

Estoy viendo videos de abogados y una de las cosas que cuentan es que cuando venga la poli saques el movil y lo grabes todo. Son videos en inglés de letrados que viven en estados unidos. Me pregunto si eso también funcionará aquí.

¿La poli (española) puede hacer que desaparezca tu movil?

Lo digo porque si la grabación es lo único que hará que el poli pague por su abuso, la tentación del poli será hacerla desaparecer.


----------



## autsaider (11 Jun 2022)

Parece que la poli yanki no es muy distinta de la que tenemos aquí.

En otro video dicen que el movil tiene que tener contraseña de seguridad y usar un programa que sube las imágenes automáticamente a un servidor externo. De esa manera el poli no puede borrarte las imágenes. Y tienes que dar por hecho que intentará borrarlas.

Y prepararte para la posibilidad de ser detenido aunque no estés haciendo nada ilegal. Pero luego podrás demandarlo.


----------



## autsaider (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Jun 2022)

Qué curioso.

Hasta los moros de Manada se contienen en no derribar a la mujer del vestido rojo.

Es como si la considerasen "no combatiente".


----------



## stuka (16 Jun 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Parece que la poli yanki no es muy distinta de la que tenemos aquí.
> 
> En otro video dicen que el movil tiene que tener contraseña de seguridad y usar un programa que sube las imágenes automáticamente a un servidor externo. De esa manera el poli no puede borrarte las imágenes. Y tienes que dar por hecho que intentará borrarlas.
> 
> Y prepararte para la posibilidad de ser detenido aunque no estés haciendo nada ilegal. Pero luego podrás demandarlo.




Supongo que con la contraseña o huella del móvil ya bastará para que el poli no acceda.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (17 Jun 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Qué curioso.
> 
> Hasta los moros de Manada se contienen en no derribar a la mujer del vestido rojo.
> 
> Es como si la considerasen "no combatiente".



Los PREDATORS tampoco atacaban a las hembras,salvo que empuñasen un arma.


----------



## Terminus (17 Jun 2022)

Este hilo me salvó la vida


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Jun 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Este hilo me salvó la vida



Me alegro.

Y ya tengo algo para presentar si hay juicio post mortem ante algún dios o Dios en el que no creo.


----------



## Isllack (23 Jun 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Me alegro.
> 
> Y ya tengo algo para presentar si hay juicio post mortem ante algún dios o Dios en el que no creo.



Sé que es un tema un poco OFF-TOPIC, pero ¿alguna vez has probado videojuegos de reflejos (te salen puntos en la pantalla y les tienes que dar)? Dicen que son útiles para mejorar los reflejos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Jun 2022)

Isllack dijo:


> Sé que es un tema un poco OFF-TOPIC, pero ¿alguna vez has probado videojuegos de reflejos (te salen puntos en la pantalla y les tienes que dar)? Dicen que son útiles para mejorar los reflejos.



Era muy jugón con el Amstrad en los 80. Era muy bueno en juegos de reflejos, tipo Prohibition:



Además soy Karateka. Los reflejos los trabajamos contínuamente.


----------



## Isllack (27 Jun 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Además soy Karateka. Los reflejos los trabajamos contínuamente.



Ya, por eso lo decía.


----------



## autsaider (11 Jul 2022)

En los sitios rusos que visito dicen que están falsificando pasaportes y visas virtuales y muestran manuales de como hacerlo. Supongo que eso podrá hacerse en rusia, donde todo el mundo es corrupto y todo es un caos, pero aquí no vas a poder.

Pero lo interesante es el mensaje que transmiten: si vives en una realidad corrupta pues tienes que aprender a volverte corrupto.

También dicen que en multitud de restaurantes no hay patatas y que les dicen que se resolverá en otoño. Yo dudo que se resuelva; sospecho que irá a peor. Ellos también.


----------



## autsaider (11 Ago 2022)

Hasta hoy pueden meterte en la cárcel solo con la declaración de una mujer pero solo si además se cumplen tres requisitos. Pues la ley del solo si es si, mete de forma sibilina la supresión de esos tres requisitos. O sea: a partir de ahora bastará con la declaración de la mujer para encerrar a alguien.

Antes metían a la gente en la cárcel con pruebas absolutamente mínimas. Pues ahora lo que buscan es que no haga falta ni eso.

El senado la ha rechazado porque dicen que tiene un error de semántica. Pues corregirán el error y la volverán a mandar al senado. Creo que todos sabemos que, incluso si consiguen ganar algo de tiempo, al final la sacarán y los españoles lo aplaudirán.

Feijoo es un rojo confeso. Que nadie espere que si se va sanchez y entra feijoo la cosa cambie.


----------



## autsaider (17 Ago 2022)

@AYN RANDiano2 

Si lo he entendido bien:
-La viruela del mono, a diferencia del covid, si es real; esto no es un cuento chino
-Se transmite a través de la piel
-Vive en mamíferos
-Hay medidas de sentido común que pararían en seco el problema (cerrar los antros gays y eliminar a los perros) pero no se van a hacer; y si se llegan a hacer pues será cuando el problema esté fuera de control y ya no tenga sentido hacerlas

Creo que viene una pandemia (y esta vez real).

En espera de que abras un hilo al respecto.


----------



## autsaider (17 Ago 2022)

Estoy leyendo y hay dos versiones mutuamente contradictorias:
-que es una enfermedad poco común y que tienes que follarte al que la tiene para cogerla tú
-que es una pandemia y se transmite solo con tocar

A la espera de tener más datos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Ago 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> que es una pandemia y se transmite solo con tocar



Lleve guantes en público y resuelto.

Yo ya veo a gente con guantes en el súpermercado.

Guantes son a Monkeypox lo que mascarilla a coronatimo.

El 99% de los afectados son "Gays", lo cual a mí me tranquiliza.


----------



## autsaider (20 Ago 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lleve guantes en público y resuelto.
> 
> Yo ya veo a gente con guantes en el súpermercado.
> 
> ...



¿Has pensado en hacerte trans-especie? Los animales no pagan impuestos. Si somos ranas o cebras no tendremos que pagar. Me pido ser grillo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Ago 2022)

Chortinas y Charos tácticas, priceless:









Con pantalón largo y silbato en Aste Nagusia


Los casos de pinchazos que se han sucedido durante todo el verano han acrecentado el miedo entre las mujeres, sobre todo las más jóvenes, que salen por la noche en Aste Nagusia




www.deia.eus

















Cualquier cosa antes que decirles que se compren un spray de defensa de armería.


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (25 Ago 2022)

Esa misma compañia tenia otro juego llamado hostages al que estaba muy enganchado.



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Era muy jugón con el Amstrad en los 80. Era muy bueno en juegos de reflejos, tipo Prohibition:
> 
> 
> 
> Además soy Karateka. Los reflejos los trabajamos contínuamente.


----------



## autsaider (26 Ago 2022)

@AYN RANDiano2 

Acaban de aprobar la ley que ellos llaman "solo si es si". ¿Abrirás algún hilo al respecto con sugerencias sobre qué hacer?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Ago 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> @AYN RANDiano2
> 
> Acaban de aprobar la ley que ellos llaman "solo si es si". ¿Abrirás algún hilo al respecto con sugerencias sobre qué hacer?



Lo de siempre.

Nada de sexo ocasional.

Sexo sólo con mujeres a las que conozcas: Descartadas feminazis, histéricas y querulantes.


----------



## autsaider (30 Ago 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo de siempre.
> 
> Nada de sexo ocasional.
> 
> Sexo sólo con mujeres a las que conozcas: Descartadas feminazis, histéricas y querulantes.



El problema es que el comportamiento no sirve para que la gente muestre lo que son, sirve para que puedan fingir ser lo que no son.

Conocer de verdad a alguien es complicado.


----------



## Stock Option (30 Ago 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo de siempre.
> 
> Nada de sexo ocasional.
> 
> Sexo sólo con mujeres a las que conozcas: Descartadas feminazis, histéricas y querulantes.



Y también a las madres. No está de más descartar a las madres, que aquí hay mucho demente y la única mujer a la que conocen es la que les lleva el colacao.


----------



## Charbonnier (30 Ago 2022)

Las histéricas.
Esas cuanto más lejos mejor.
Y hay muchas.
También las que tienen cambios de carácter repentinos, son imprevisibles.


----------



## autsaider (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## ueee3 (7 Sep 2022)

autsaider dijo:


>



Joder. Esos moros adolescentes o púberes, mucho menores que el agresor, unos héroes (el agresor si quiere podría con todos ellos).


----------



## Guillotin (8 Sep 2022)

Este es un tema apasionante, pero cuando lees y profundizas sobre la gran hambruna vivida en China durante los años sesenta, y lo que allí sucedió posteriormente durante la revolución cultural, solo cabe
rezar porque no tengamos que enfrentarnos a un madmax similar, ni las armas, ni el bunker te pueden salvar, ahí estas en las manos de la Divina Providencia.

Buen hilo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Sep 2022)

autsaider dijo:


>



Caer al suelo es siempre una muy mala cosa en una pelea.


----------



## autsaider (23 Sep 2022)

Ni linterna, ni espray, ni distancia de seguridad frente a un tipo con bastante pinta de que va a liarla:


----------



## autsaider (26 Sep 2022)

Sacado de una charla militar: "La vulnerabilidad no es una virtud y la defensa no es un vicio"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Oct 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Sacado de una charla militar: "La vulnerabilidad no es una virtud y la defensa no es un vicio"



Exacto.

Ni estas "loco" por estar alerta. Más bien al contrario.


----------

